# Neil's - "To Hell & Back again" Journal



## Neil R

After making a massive balls up of the British, I am now going back to the drawing board. First port of call is getting a good foundation laid down and making optimal use of Post contest rebound. Starting today!!

PCT is going to be as follows :-

Week 1:-

CJC-1295 - 4mg

HcG - 2500iu

Nolvadex - 10mg/day

Glucophage - 850mg/day

ReLoad - 2 tabs/day

Kre-volution - 6 tabs/day

ZMA - 3 tabs/day

I am just putting the final touches to the diet and workout plans, and shall post then up later.


----------



## Neil R

The Diet plan.

(There could be slight variances, but all in all this is the template i'm working with)

Meal 1 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & sweetner. 1 Chicken breast

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 100g Sweetcorn, 250g ex lean ground steak mince

Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & sweetner. 1 Chicken breast

Meal 5 - (PWO) 60g Whey Isolate, 40g Dextrose

Meal 6 - 300g White fish, 100g Rice (or Oats)

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend (Extreme Pro-6, PhD Pharma blend 6hr etc etc)


----------



## Neil R

The Workouts

Day 1 - Legs

Leg Extension

Squats

Hack Squat

Lunges

Stiff deads

Leg Curl

Seat Calf

Stand calf or Toe press

Day 2 - Chest & Bi's

Pec Deck

Smith Machine Bench

Incl DB fly

Pullover

Cable conc curl

High cable curls

Barbell Curl

DB Hammer

Day 3 - Back & Abs

Deadlift

Bent Rows

Chins

Low Pulley rows

Leg Raise

Side crunch

Crunch

Day 4 - Shoulders & tri

Seat DB laterals

Smith machine shoulder press

Rear Delt machine

Upright rows

Rope ext

Lying french press

CG bench

3-4 sets of each exercise. Day 1 is Monday, day 2 is Tuesday, Day 3 is Thursday & Day 4 is friday. So wednesdays Saturdays & sundays are rest days, but will be doing a little light cardio on those days, to aid recovery & prevent too much bodyfat accumulation.


----------



## crazycal1

hey bud what happened at the brits then?


----------



## Neil R

In a word, i looked s**t!

No excuses, things went wrong and i suffered for it. I kept too lean from the UKs to starting this diet and as a result my body just didn't respond when I needed it to, so instead of being ripped, full tight & vascular, i was flat, fat and watery.

But that is the way the sport goes, you can bust your arse for 9 months to hit a show bang on, and it just doesn'y happen! I can accept this, albeit it is tought to have wasted 9 months, but, hence, "back to the drawing board".


----------



## Neil R

Good start to things today, great leg workout :-

Day 1 - Legs

Leg Extension - 50 x 30, 75 x 30, 97.5 x 30

Squats - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 12, 180k x 8

Hack Squat - 1plate x 12, 2 x 12, 3 x 8

Lunges - 30k x 20, 20k x 20

Stiff deads - 50k x 12, 70k x 10, 70k x 12

Leg Curl - 60 x 12, 75 x 12, 90 x 12

Seat Calf - 40k x 15, 60k x 15, 70k x 15

Stand calf - 100 x 15, 120 x 15, 150 x 12

Time taken, about 65mins. Legs were pumped to f**k, amazinf the difference some carbs makes!!


----------



## Neil R

Another great workout, strange really as usually the week after a show they're piss poor. Only thing was I was a little weaker, but other than that the pump was good, and got a great contraction on all movements.

Chest & Bi's

Pec Deck - 50x 15, 75 x 12, 90 x 12, 105 x 8

Smith Bench press - 65k x 12, 85k x 12, 105k x 7+1pr, 125k x 2->95k x 7+1pr->65k x 8

Incl DB Fly - 20k x 12, 30k x 12, 35k x 10, 35k x 7

Pullover - 27.5k x 15, 32.5k x 15

Low cable preacher - 30 x 12, 40 x 12, 50 x 8+1pr

high cable curl - 20 x 12, 25x 12, 30k x 10

Db Hammer - 22.5k x 10, 27.5k x 10, 32.5k x 8 {each arm}

Barbell curls - 40k x 12, 50k x 10, 50k x 8


----------



## ShaunMc

what class u compete in Neil ... r u competing again next year


----------



## Neil R

Class 2...well for part of pre-judging I was 

Not sure when the next comp will be, will depend on how my body recovers. I'd been dieting about a year up to the British, so not suprising i burned out at the end!


----------



## Neil R

No workout today, as rest day. Might do a bit of cardio later.

Diet today has been :-

Meal 1 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 75g Oats. 1 Chicken breast

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 75g Sweetcorn, 250g ex lean ground steak mince

Meal 4 - 75g Oats. 1 Chicken breast

Meal 5 - CHICKEN, SPINACH & ROAST VEGETABLE PASTA 350G SIZE | Muscle Meals

Next Meals are going to be :-

Meal 6 - 300g White Fish, 300g Garden Salad, Beetroot, Cheese (w cranberries), 1 Boiled Egg & Udos

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend

Not too bad, a bit lower on carbs than originally planned, but I need to allow my system some time to accustom itself to eating more....and I dont really wanna get too fat!!

But, all in all, a good days feeding!


----------



## Neil R

Another great workout today, awesome pump!

Deadlift - 60k x 12, 100k x 12, 140k x 10, 180k x 8. 200k x 5

BB Row - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 12

Chins - 3 x 12 (bdywgt)

Low Pulley - 60k x 12, 80k x 12, 90k x 8

Knee tucks - 3 x 15

Lying leg Raise - 2 x 15

Crunches - 3 x 15


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so going great guns so far! 4 for 4 in the great workout scheme! 

Delts & tri's today

Seated DB Laterals - 10k x 12, 15k x 12, 17.5k x 12-> 12.5k x 8 (Done braced against a bench to prevent cheating)

Smith Shoulder press - 65k x 12, 85k x 12, 105k x 6, 105k x 5-> 85k x 5-> 65k x 8

Rear delt machine - 40 x 15, 50 x 12, 75 x 12, 90 x 12

Cable Upright Rows - 50 x 12, 60 x 12, 75 x 12

V-Bar Pdown - 60 x 15, 75 x 12, 90 x 12

EZ bar Ext - 35k x 12 , 40k x 12, 45k x 10

superset with

CG Bench - 35k x 12, 40k x 12, 45k x 8

1 arm rope ext - 10 x 15, 15 x 12, 15 x 15

Totally pumped after this, but still did 15 mins cardio on the bike after. just to keep the metabolism ticking over.


----------



## Neil R

Diet today, pretty close to target plan :- Except the chocolate!!! 

Meal 1 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 75g Oats w cinnamon & sweetner. 1 Chicken breast

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 100g Sweetcorn, 250g ex lean ground steak mince

Meal 4 - 75g Oats w cinnamon & sweetner. 1 Chicken breast

Meal 5 - (PWO) 60g Whey Isolate, 40g Dextrose

Meal 6 - 300g White fish, 100g Rice (or Oats)

Meal 6b - Easter Egg + 3 Cadburys creme eggs

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend (PhD Pharma blend 6hr)


----------



## Neil R

As its a beautiful morning, took the opertunity to get some early morning cardio in.

75 mins walk in the countryside before breakfast 

Gotta keep the bodyfat in check!!


----------



## yannyboy

I see you start with an isolation exercise before compound.

How much weight do you put on after a comp Neil?

How long do you cycle AAS's and how long is PCT for?

Great thread by the way, subscribed.


----------



## Neil R

I don't really go for gaining too much after a comp as I want it to be clean gains. I'm about 7lbs up on my onstage weight at the Brits, and will slowly gain aiming for just a pound or two per week, but i'll play it by ear.

AAS cycles, offseason I prefer the shorter cycles 4-6 weeks with a similar off period.

Pre-comp I'll be on from day 1 of the diet so anywhere from 12-15 weeks on.

I'm currently doing 6 weeks PCT & 4 weeks clear of everything coming off a 12 week pre-contest cycle.


----------



## Neil R

Diets been pretty tight today, lower on the carbs to compensate for the chocolate shite i ate yesterday.

Meal 1 - 100g oats + honey 250ml LEW & 1 sccop whey

Meal 2 - Chicken + 7 Rice cakes

Meal 3 - Chicken + Garden salad

Meal 4 - Chicken + Garden salad w Egg Beetroot & Half fat cheese & Udos

Meal 5 - White Fish + Garden salad w 2 Egg Beetroot & Wensledale & Cranberry cheese & Udos

Meal 6 - Chicken + Garden salad w Egg Beetroot & Half fat cheese, Udos & 7 Rice Cakes

Meal 7 - Protein shake w 4 Rice cakes

Also did another 45 mins cardio before meal 6.


----------



## Neil R

Week 2, minor changes:

CJC-1295 - 2mg

HcG - 2500iu

Nolvadex - 10mg/day

Glucophage - 850mg/day

ReLoad - 2 tabs/day

Kre-volution - 6 tabs/day

CalMagZinc - 4 tabs/day

Legs today was good, improvement on lst week, which is to be expected really

Leg Extension - 75 x 30, 90 x 30, 105 x 17,11,2

Squats - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 12, 180k x 10, 200k x 5

Hack Squat - 1plate x 12, 2 x 12, 3 x 12, 3&half x 5

Lunges - 40k x 20, felt a slight pull in my groin so cut it short

Stiff deads - 60k x 12, 90k x 10, 120k x 8

Leg Curl - 75 x 12, 90 x 12, 105 x 10+1static hold

Seat Calf - 40k x 15, 60k x 15, 80k x 12

Stand calf - 100 x 15, 120 x 15, 150 x 16


----------



## Neil R

Another good workout!  pump was good, and got a great contraction on all movements.

Chest & Bi's

Pec Deck - 50x 15, 75 x 12, 97.5 x 12, 112.5 x 7+1pr

Smith Bench press - 65k x 15, 85k x 12, 105k x 8, 125k x 3->105k x 3->85k x 5->65k x 8

Incl DB Fly - 25k x 12, 30k x 10, 35k x 10, 37.5k x 6

Pullover - 27.5k x 15, 32.5k x 15

Low cable preacher - 35 x 12, 45 x 12, 60 x 8+1pr

Barbell curls - 40k x 12, 50k x 12, 55k x 8

high cable curl - 20 x 12, 20x 11, 20k x 12

Db Hammer - 25k x 10, 32.5k x 10, 37.5k x 8 {each arm}

Finished off with 10mins on cross trainer to keep metabolism going!


----------



## yannyboy

How many worksets do you do for each exercise Neil?


----------



## Neil R

Typically last set or two are the working sets.

I aim for 10-12 reps on a set for most exercises, and if i get that i'll do another till I cant get 10.


----------



## Neil R

Yet another great workout today, awesome pump, and suprised myself on a few lifts!

Deadlift - 60k x 12, 100k x 12, 140k x 10, 180k x 8, 210k x 8, 230k x 3

BB Row - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 10, 150k x 8

Chins - 12 x bdywgt, +10k x 10, + 15 x 7->bdy x 5

Low Pulley - 70k x 12, 90k x 12, 110k x 7->70K X 5

Knee tucks - 3 x 15

Lying leg Raise - 2 x 15

Crunches - 3 x 15

{And just for reference, i weigh approx 102KG}


----------



## Neil R

Still going good so far! Another week with 4 great workouts! 

Delts & tri's today

Seated DB Laterals - 12.5k x 12, 17.5k x 12, 22.5k x 6+2-> 15k x 6 (Done braced against a bench to prevent cheating)

Smith Shoulder press - 65k x 12, 85k x 12, 105k x 10, 125k x 4-> 95k x 5-> 65k x 8

Rear delt machine - 50 x 15, 75 x 12, 90 x 12, 105 x 3-> 75 x 3-> 40 x 8

Cable Upright Rows - 60 x 12, 75 x 15, 90 x 12

V-Bar Pdown - 60 x 15, 75 x 15, 90 x 12, 100 x 8

EZ bar Ext - 45k x 12 , 50k x 12, 55k x 8

superset with

CG Bench - 45k x 12, 50k x 12, 55k x 8

1 arm rope ext - 10 x 15, 15 x 12, 20 x 10

Totally pumped after this, but still did 20 mins cardio on the bike after. just to keep the metabolism ticking over.

Staying lean & mean!!!


----------



## Neil R

Diet for Today

Meal 1 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & sweetner. 2 small Chicken breasts

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 75g Sweetcorn, 250g ex lean ground steak mince

Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & sweetner. 2 small Chicken breast

Meal 5 - (PWO) 60g Whey Isolate, 40g Dextrose

Meal 6 - 300g White fish, 100g Rice, 1 tbsp Udos

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend (PhD Pharma blend 6hr)

I get the macros for this at :=

Pro - 445g Carbs - 405g Fat - 68g

so approx = 4012


----------



## Neil R

Had a great day today, kicked it off with an hours cardio. Walking to work to do some overtime...easy money 

Dropped carbs for today as well, looks like this so far :-

Cardio - 1 hr

Meal 1 - 100g Oats w cinnamon. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 2 IGF Pro sachets

Meal 3 - 200g Garden salad w Egg & Chicken

Meal 4 - 200g Garden salad w Egg, cheese, onion & Beetroot, Chicken & Udo's

Meal 5 - 300g Garden salad w Egg, cheese, onion & Beetroot, White Fish & Udo's

Cardio - 45 mins

Meal 6 - 300g Garden salad w Egg, cheese, onion & Beetroot, Chicken & Udo's

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend (PhD Pharma blend 6hr)

Also picked up some GABA today, not used this in ages!! Will be interesting to run with the CJC!


----------



## Lloyd1466868015

Out of interest what is Glucophage?


----------



## Neil R

Glucophage = Metformin Hydrochloride.

Its a drug used by diabetics to improve insulin sensitivity.


----------



## Neil R

Meds this week are same as last week.

Looking forward to tearing up the gym again tonight!!

Favourite workout....LEGS!!


----------



## Neil R

Absolutely on FIRE with the workouts lately, totally smashing it up in the Gym!!!

Leg Extension - 75 x 30, 90 x 30, 105 x 30 Squats - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 12, 180k x 12, 220k x 3->200k x 3

Hack Squat - 1plate x 12, 2 x 12, 3 x 12, 3&3/4 x 7

Lunges - 40k x 20, 50k x 20

Stiff deads - 60k x 12, 100k x 12, 130k x 6

Leg Curl - 90 x 12, 105 x 12, 120 x 10, 135 x 8+1 static

Seat Calf - 40k x 15, 60k x 15, 80k x 14

Stand calf - 100 x 20, 150 x 15, 200 x 14

as can be seen, I've either done more reps, more weight or both on every exercise!!! Get in!!


----------



## Neil R

Another good workout!  pump was imense, but then i did drop half a cialis at lunch time  . Got a great contraction on all movements.

Chest & Bi's

Pec Deck - 57.5x 20, 80 x 15, 95 x 11, 110 x 5->80 x 6->50x8

Smith Bench press - 65k x 15, 85k x 12, 105k x 8, 125k x 3+1f->105k x 3->85k x 5->65k x 10

Incl DB Fly - 25k x 12, 30k x 9, 35k x 8, 40k x 6->27.5 x 4

Pullover - 30k x 15, 37.5k x 15

Low cable preacher - 40 x 12, 55 x 12, 70 x 6+1pr->50 x 5

high cable curl - 20 x 12, 25x 10, 25k x 10+1

Barbell curls - 45k x 12, 55k x 8, 55k x 4, 35 x 8

Db Hammer - 25k x 10, 32.5k x 10, 40k x 8 {each arm}


----------



## Neil R

Non training day today, so, as I had a job interview this afternoon, i decided to get some cardio in by walking home (approx 5 miles). Checked BB weather to see what forcast said...18-19 degrees and clear till this evening, great i thinks and off I set.

10 minutes later the heavens opened and it absolutely bucketed it down.

An hour later I get home soaked to my undies....and i loved it 

Thats how you stay ripped! Dedication! 

Next 3 meals are either chicken or fish with salad, so Carbs for the day will finish at around 200-230g....GET IN!!!!


----------



## yannyboy

Neil, you obviously like to keep the cardio up all the time and watch your diet as well. What do you think to the people who say you need to get out of shape to get in shape, i.e. you need to bulk up to put on serious muscle mass.


----------



## Neil R

I generally say they are excuse makers that are ruled by their taste buds. 

I have regularly heard folk chelp on about "having" to eat junk in the offseason to add weight. This is utter bollocks!

If you are struggling to gain (or lose) the FIRST AND ONLY thing you should do is address your essentials.

*Protein, Fats, Vitamins, Minerals, Water, Fibre.*

I would HIGHLY recommend anyone struggling, to read Udo Erasmus' "*Fats that heal, Fats that Kill*". I did, and since then I have kept it clean in the offseason, and I am now leaner, stronger and more muscular than I have ever been.

Eating junk makes you FAT...point simple, point blank!!!

Bodybuilding aint about being fat.


----------



## yannyboy

I agree with what you are saying but some of the pics I have seen like Dorian Yates and Lee Priest in off season are unbelievable how fat they looked.


----------



## Neil R

Didn't see pics of Dorian getting too fat, seen one or two where he's a bit "watery", but rumour has it he quite liked his Oxymethelone 

Lee Priest was quite notorious for it, but even he stays leaner in the offseason now, sticking around 235-240lbs instaed of the 270-285 that he used to!!

to be fair though, neither of these struggled to get shredded!


----------



## Neil R

Decent workout today but not brilliant, Hamstrings are tight from yesterday, so was a little below normal in confidence on back as you need hams for stability, as well as in the Deadlift, still did okay though!! 

Deadlift - 60k x 12, 100k x 12, 140k x 10, 180k x 8, 220k x 7, 240k x 1

BB Row - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 12, 160k x 8

Chins - 12 x bdywgt, Bdy x 12, +10k x 10, + 15 x 5->bdy x 3

Low Pulley - 80k x 12, 100k x 12, 120k x 8->80K X 5

Knee tucks - 3 x 20

Lying leg Raise - 1 x 20 , 2 x 15

Crunches - 3 x 15


----------



## Neil R

Forgot to add. Got in 15 mins on the cross trainer afterwards.

Wanted to do the bike, to try losen up the tight hamstrings but some pencil necks beat me to 'em!


----------



## Neil R

Had a work lunch at dinner time today. Allyou can eat buffet!!!

Stayed away from carbs, and just had Beef, Broccolli & mushroom, but after the third platefull, i thiught i'd have a bit of pineapple to help a little with digestion, as it was easy over 3lb of beef I packed away....as a result, I've had "meat sweats" all afternoon :wacko: , felt real sleepy and been pretty pumped

Delts & tri's today

Standing DB Laterals - 12.5k x 12, 17.5k x 12, 22.5k x 8-> 15k x 5 (Done braced against a bench to prevent cheating)

Smith Shoulder press - 65k x 12, 85k x 12, 105k x 10, 125k x 4-> 105k x 4-> 65k x 8

Rear delt machine - 50 x 15, 65 x 12, 80 x 12, 95 x 6->65 x 4->40 x 8

Cable Upright Rows - 60 x 12, 85 x 12, 100 x 6

V-Bar Pdown - 60 x 15, 80 x 15, 100 x 13+1pr

EZ bar Ext - 45k x 12 , 55k x 8, 57.5k x 6->37.5 x 6

superset with

CG Bench - 45k x 12, 55k x 12, 57.5k x 6->37.5 x 6

O'head vbar ext - 60 x 12

Pretty pumped after this, but still did just over 15 mins cardio on the bike after, keep the metabolism ticking over.


----------



## Neil R

Hahaha i gained 3 lbs from the feeding yesterday...only temporary obviously as i'll crap it out in a day or two! :lol:

Got my early morning cardio in, 2 T5's and walked to work...7 hours overtime, gotta get the coinage in ready for the next diet! These shows don't pay for themselves ya know!

Lowered carbs, as I usually do on saturdays, helps keep the body on its toes. Diet more or less the same as last saturdays.

Don't think i'll be doing any extra cardio tonight though, mainly coz I'm pretty knackered and I think rest is going to be of more benefit.

Will hit the GABA before bed though....sweetest of dreams on that stuff...love it!


----------



## Neil R

Took some pics yesterday.

3 weeks after the British, usually when most people have piled on about 2 stone and no longer look like they compete! :lol: :lol: :lol:

View attachment 1480
View attachment 1481


----------



## Neil R

A painfull one today, but still made a few increases on last week! 

Leg Extension - 75 x 30, 97.5 x 30, 112.5 x 30

Squats - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 12, 180k x 12, 220k x 4

Hack Squat - 1plate x 12, 2 x 12, 3 x 12, 3&3/4 x 8

Lunges - 40k x 24, 55k x 20

Stiff deads - 80k x 12, 110k x 12, 140k x 6->80k x8

Leg Curl - 90 x 12, 105 x 12, 120 x 8+1 static+ 4 r/pause

Seat Calf - 60k x 20, 80k x 15, 95k x 15

Stand calf - 120 x 20, 160 x 15, 240 x 12

+ stretches afterward as I was staring to get sore already!


----------



## yannyboy

Definitely lean bulking for you Neil.


----------



## Neil R

Hopefully. The bodyweight seems to be holding around 99 - 101 kg.

But you know how it is sometimes, strength goes up week after week but bodyweight stays where it is, then strength increases grind to a halt, but then bodyweight jumps up 2-3kg! 

But even so, getting stronger at the same weight is pretty good too! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

{Try and see if this works!!. Saw a photo of me in the Beef, you should see what I mean about being fat, flat and washed over!!}

View attachment 1482


----------



## ShaunMc

you aint looking that bad mate altho i kno we r our own worst critics

beef pics always look bad ........ thats my excuse anyway lol


----------



## Neil R

Yet another good workout! pump was great again and got a great contraction on all movements.

Chest & Bi's

Pec Deck - 57.5x 15, 80 x 15, 95 x 11, 110 x 7->80 x 5->50x10

Smith Bench press - 65k x 15, 85k x 12, 105k x 10, 125k x 4, 125k x 4->105k x 4->65k x 10

Incl DB Fly - 25k x 12, 30k x 8, 35k x 6->25k x 5, 30k x 6

Pullover - 30k x 20, 40k x 15

Low cable preacher - 40 x 12, 55 x 12, 70 x 8->50 x 6

high cable curl - 20 x 15, 25x 12, 30k x 8+1

Barbell curls - 40k x 12, 45k x 10, 50k x 8

Db Hammer - 25k x 10, 35k x 10, 42.5k x 6->32.5 x 5->22.5 x 8 {each arm}

Still getting slight increases each week, albeit that the increase is getting less. Just the odd rep here or there. But I'm happy as i'm getting stronger withoutout piling on too much excess weight.

Weather permitting I might do cardio tommorrow as its a non-weight day. keep the bodyfat in check!

Its all good!!


----------



## yannyboy

Out of interest Neil, I would have thought you top British boys would pretty much cruise/blast all year round but I noticed you are doing a PCT. Is this more for health reasons or do you find the break better when going back on cycle?


----------



## Neil R

Several reasons really, one: I have never been a big believer in blast/cruise dosing, seems they are just abusers without discipline. I do everything for a reason.

2: there is the health benefits, i am very much after longevity in the sport.

3: i love the cleanout phases because it allows me to accurately assess the 'real' gains I have made.

4: I only earn £19-20k a year and cannot afford to use all year round.

5: I am quite partial to the odd glass of Cognac/Single Malt etc, but I will never drink alcohol when 'on cycle' except for the last 24 hours prior to going onstage.

6: During a cleanout I like the additional challenge of training & gaining even when off.

7: i love the fact that people in the gym have to ask if I am on or not, because i lift the same whichever :lol:

theres probably more, but thats just off the top of my head!


----------



## Neil R

Got another hour and a bit cardio in today. Thankfully the weather held up for me this time!


----------



## yannyboy

Cheers Neil for the honest and comprehensive answer.


----------



## Neil R

No probs! 

(reps greatfully recieved! :lol: :lol


----------



## Neil R

Really strange workout today! Got a really deep contraction in my upper lats when deadlifting, never had this before!, anyone else experience this?? Freaked me out a bit.

Really had go grit my teeth through the pain for the rest of the workout as it was one of those crampuing sensations like the lats were going to tear off! :evil:

Deadlift - 60k x 12, 100k x 12, 140k x 10, 180k x 8, 220k x 8

BB Row - 60k x 15, 100k x 15, 140k x 12, 170k x 10

BN Pulldown - 45 x 15, 45 x 15, 52.5 x 15, 60 x 12

Low Pulley - 60k x 12, 80k x 12, 120k x 10

Knee tucks - 4 x 20

Crunches - 2 x 20, 1 x15

Crosstrainer for 18mins to try loosen the back a little.


----------



## Neil R

Okay, workout today was seriously hampered by the somewhat excessive amount of pain in my lats/back.

Unfortunately, I had forgotten how much you use your lats etc to stabilise yourself when doing shoulders & tri's, so some serious "teeth gritting" was done today!!

Delts & tri's

Bench DB rear laterals- 7.5 x 15, 12.5 x 15, 15 x 12, 15 x 10

Seated DB Laterals - 17.5k x 12, 22.5k x 12, 27.5k x 10, 32.5k x 6+2pr

Smith Shoulder press - 65k x 12, 85k x 12, 105k x 10, 115k x 6-> 85k x 5-> 65k x 8

SM Upright Rows - 45 x 12, 55 x 12, 65 x 10, 75 x 8

Pressdown - 40 x 15, 50 x 15, 650 x 12

1 arm BD ext - 7.5k x 12 , 12.5k x 8, 17.5k x 6

CG Bench - 50k x 15, 70k x 12, 80k x 8, 80 x 8->50 x 12

did 15 mins cardio on the cross trainer, try loosen tha back up a bit!


----------



## Neil R

Well, its saturday again. And, true to form my body decided to wake up at 4:30 am, knowing full well I had no need to! 

Thought I might as well get some cardio in as I was awake. So necked a few fat burners, put on my waterproofs (as its pissing it down), plugged myself into my MP3 and hit the hills.

Amazing how much more enjoyable cardio is when there's no one else about....and you've got Machine Head blasting in you eardrum! :lol:

Think I'll back it up with a lower carb day too.

GABA tonight and 3 Reload tabs, plus the CalMagZinc. Jobs a good 'un!!


----------



## Neil R

Sunday, a day of rest...or in my case 75 mins cardio pre-breakfast :lol:

Decided to go for a fuel-up day, ready for tommorrows brutal leg day.

Just finished meal 4, which was amazing 

So far :-

Meal 1 - 125g Oats w/ honey & cinnamon. 250ml LEW 1 scoop whey iso

Meal 2 - Chicken Breast, protein cake & 1 pack Rice cakes

Meal 3 - 150g Wholemeal pasta, 250g White fish + cheese & spicy pepper sauce

Meal 4 - 400g Strawberries, 200g Blueberries, 200g Raspberries, 450g Vanilla Fat free Onken Yoghurt, protein cake + Licorice & nettle tea ( wow!!! Talk about an anti-oxidant blast!!!)

Next I plan to have

Meal 5 - 250g lean mince steak, Potato

Meal 6 - 250g Fish salad w/half fat cheese, onion, mushroom, beetroot etc

Meal 7 - Protein shake

although these might change a little, depending how I feel!


----------



## yannyboy

You really do eat clean Neil.

Do you know roughly what your daily caloric intake is and how much protein do you aim for?


----------



## Neil R

To be honest, i'm just eating what i want to eat! LOL

Through the week I'm aiming for 400g protein, 400g carbs & 80g (good) fats.

Todays a bit different, going for 50g protein, 100g carbs per meal.

Meal 5, the potato was smaller than I thought (10oz) so I've had 6 sesame seed Ryvita's & apple as well!


----------



## Neil R

Week 5, some changes made:

CJC-1295 - 2mg

HcG - 2500iu

LR£ IGF-1 - 50mcg/day

Glucophage - 850mg/day

Test Freak - 4 tabs/night

Kre-volution - 6 tabs/day

CalMagZinc - 2 tabs/day

Legs today was a real struggle, had "storm headaches" all day, so had to resort to taking some asprin before hand, still improvements on last week!

Leg Extension - 75 x 30, 95 x 30, 117.5 x 23,7

Squats - 60k x 15, 100k x 15, 140k x 12, 180k x 12, 220k x 4

Hack Squat - 1plate x 12, 2 x 12, 3 x 12, 4 x 4, 3 x 6

Lunges - 50k x 20, 60 x 16

Stiff deads - 80k x 12, 80k x 10, Back still twinging from Thursday

Leg Curl - 75 x 15, 90 x 15, 105 x 10+13pr , 120 x 7+12pr

Seat Calf - 60k x 20, 80k x 20, 100k x 15

Stand calf - 150 x 15, 200 x 15, 240 x 15, 280 x 12-> bdy x 100


----------



## yannyboy

Any reason why you are taking the CJC-1295 without any GHRP-6/2 Neil?

Also what sort of benefits do you feel the glucophage will give you?


----------



## Neil R

yannyboy said:


> Any reason why you are taking the CJC-1295 without any GHRP-6/2 Neil?


I'm only looking at a recovery type cycle...plus its working well enough on its own! 



> Also what sort of benefits do you feel the glucophage will give you?


Its helping keep me leaner, and fuller. Its a subtle difference but noticable when you have a low bodyfat level.


----------



## Neil R

Gotta say, i'm feeling the Test Freak after just one day! Morning!  

Chest & Bi's

Pec Deck - 57.5x 15, 80 x 15, 95 x 12, 110 x 6->80 x 3->50x10

Incl cable Fly - 20 x 15, 25 x 15, 30 x 12

Smith Bench press - 65k x 15, 85k x 12, 105k x 8 , 115 x 3,1rp->75x 12

Pullover - 27.5k x 15, 35k x 15, 42.5 x 12

1 arm cable preacher - 20 x 12, 25 x 12, 30 x 8+2neg

1 arm cable spider curl - 15 x 12, 20 x 12, 20k x 7+2neg

Barbell curls - 40k x 12, 45k x 10, 50k x 8->40 x 10pr

20 mins on cross-trainer afterwards

I'm still getting ever so slight increases each week, whuich is good, buti still need to keep them coming, especially on chest area.

Diet today finishing up at 500g protein, 400g carbs, 80g fats.

Protein and carbs will be a little lower tommorrow as non weights day.

And as i'm on a late shift, am unlikely to do any cardio either....but see how i'm feeling!


----------



## Neil R

Had a "lapse" in the diet yesterday, not sure if it was blood sugars dropping or what but i went really bad in the evening, though i was gonna collapse. Ended up eating a bit of s**t with simple sugars in to try bring me round.

Protein cake, Protein shake, All bran, Sultana Bran, 5 rice cakes w jam, 4 slices white bread w jam, 6 milk biscuits. this is the worst bing i have had since the British, and I dont know what triggered it, but I need to adjust my diet a bit to prevent this from happening again!!!

Back workout was dodgy as well, Lats/tris still iffy from last week so adjusted things a bit

Low Pulley rows - 70 x 12, 90 x 12, 110 x 12, 135k x 8

Chins - Bdy 4 x 12

Low pulley curl grip rows - 150 x 4 sets 15-20 (these were really painful in my triceps)

Hyper ext ss with Smith Deads - 3 sets Bdy x 15 (Hypers) 105k x 8, 2 x 146 x 5

Smith bent rows - 3 x 65k x 12-15

Knee tucks 4 x 25 reps

Crunch 3 x 25 reps

Cross trainer - 20 mins to try losen up.

I really cannot understand why, when I'm training back, my triceps are taking such a battering.

Any ideas anyone!?????


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

I know what you mean about the re-feed. Sometimes my body just craves some alternative food and if I don't give it what it wants it makes me feel shiiit till I give in.

As for your query on triceps I don't know the answer other than it happens to me a lot. Could it be the grip/angle that you hold the bar.


----------



## Neil R

Wasn't going to update for yesterdays Delt & tri workout, as it was very much a case of "whatever I can do", but then i thought it might be useful for how people work around little niggly things.

So taking into consideration my bizare dodgy tricep situation, the workout went as follows:-

Shoulder press machine - 4 sets 8-12

1 arm cable lateral raise - 3 sets 12

1 arm standing cable rear delt - 4 sets 12-15

Shrug machine upright rows - 3 sets 12

1 arm bent tri ext on cable - 3 sets 10-12

Cable kickbacks - 3 sets 12-15

1 arm D handel tri ext (with elbow out) 3 sets 10-12

CG Smith bench - 2 sets 20-25 reps top half & 15-20 reps bottom half.

Quite a decent workout all in all, tri's were pumped. Even did 15 mins cross trainer afterwards!


----------



## Neil R

Legs today was Great, and improvements on last week!

Currently helping prep a guy for the BNBF shows & Musclmania, so that might have been part of it...or it couple have been the NO-explode before hand!??!

Leg Extension - 75 x 30, 95 x 30, 125 x 19,7,4

Squats - 60k x 15, 100k x 12, 140k x 12, 180k x 12, 220k x 5

Smith Front Squat - 65k x 12, 85k x 12, 105k x 10,

Smith Lunges - 45k x 24, 55k x 20

DB Stiff deads - 30k x 12, 35k x 12, 40k x 12, 45k x 12

Leg Curl - 60 x 15, 75 x 15, 90 x 12, 105 x 10+2f

Seat Calf - 60k x 20, 80k x 20, 120k x 15->80 x 11->60 x 12

Toe Press - 160 x 30, 200 x 30, 240 x 30->200 x 11->160 x 12->160x12

Very happy with that workout!!....not too sure I'll be saying that tommorrow! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

2 days off work now  so slight alteration to the daily routine, as i am in Sheffield tonight to see Cavalera Conspiracy (Sylosis supporting!  )

Did 45 mins cardio first thing (6am) to try loosen my legs up a bit after yesterdays hammering, will be hitting the gym about 1pm ish then relaxing the rest of the day. Bodybuilding, diet etc will be pushed totally out of mind and it'll be full-on metal head till the early hours!! Cannae wait!


----------



## Neil R

Quite a good workout, but then I did knock back a MaxiForce NoX with a NO-explode! 

Chest & Bi's

Incl cable Fly - 20 x 20, 25 x 15, 30 x 12, 35 x 12

Smith Bench press - 65k x 15, 85k x 12, 105k x 8 , 115 x 2->105x 2->65 x 10

Pec Deck - 57.5x 15, 80 x 15, 95 x 8, 95 x 7->50 x 8 + 20 pr (at various ROM's)

Cable Xover - 25 x 12, 25 x 12,25 x 15, 25 x 15

1 arm cable preacher - 20 x 12, 25 x 12, 30 x 8+2neg

DB spider curl - 15 x 15, 20 x 10, 20 x 10

Machine preacher - 15 x 30 pr (at various ROM's)

Barbell curls - 30k x 12, 40k x 10, 40k x 8->30 x 8

Gig wasn't as good as I expected, but legs are killing after walking around Sheffield coz we parked too far away from the venue!! Doh!


----------



## Neil R

Decided to have a really low carb day today...purely on a whim...and coz I aint quite right in the head! :lol:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 200g Garden salad w Egg, cheese, onion & Beetroot, Chicken & Udo's

Meal 3 - 200g Garden salad w Egg, cheese, onion & Beetroot, 300g Fish & Udo's

Meal 4 - 200g Garden salad w Egg, cheese, onion & Beetroot, Chicken & Udo's

45 Mins cardio

Meal 5 - 300g Cauliflour, 225 g Broccoli, 250g Ex Lean Beef, Wgt wtchrs Cheese & Udos

Meal 6 - 300g Cauliflour, 225 g Broccoli, 200g Fish, Wgt wtchrs Cheese & Udos

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend (PhD Pharma blend 6hr)

I get this to be about 130g carbs (including the salad & veg) 455g Protein & 120g Fat (roughly 3420kcals!)

The normal carb day of 400g tommorrow should fill me out a little!


----------



## Neil R

Kinda like this....these were only taken 2 weeks ago and apart from being stronger (and maybe a lb or two heavier), condition is the same


----------



## Neil R

thought I'd change the back workout today, as the 'pulling' in the lats/tricep is something I wanted to work around, so opted to get a bit more blood in there and do deadlifts last (to make it even harder)

Stiff arm pulldown - 10 x 20, 15 x 15, 20 x 15, 20 x 12

superset with

Pulldown bhind neck - 30 x 20 , 40 x 15, 50 x 12, 50 x 12

Bench DB rows - 25k x 12 , 30 x 15, 35 x 15

BB rows - 60 x 15 , 100 x 15, 140 x 12 , 180 x 10

T-Bar - 80 x 12 , 120 x 12 , 160 x 12

Low pulley rope pulls - 75 x 15 , 100 x 15, 115 x 15

Deadlift - 100 x 12 , 140 x 12, 180 x 8

Lying leg raise - 25, 15, 6

superset

Side crunch - 15, 15, 10


----------



## Neil R

Cheers mate. I try to show that with discipline you can be strong and be lean at the same time!


----------



## Neil R

Good workout today! Had a serve of PhD's V-max pump with 2 tabs of Lucidrol washed down with a cup of strong black coffee!!..great pump! 

Delts & tri's

Seat BB press - 60k x 12, 80k x 12, 100k x 4-> 75k x 4->60 x 8

DB Up-the-rack Laterals - (12.5k x 15, 17.5k x 12, 22.5k x 12), (15k x 15, 20 x 12, 25 x 12), (17.5 x 15, 22.5 x 12, 30x6)

Bench DB rear laterals- 10k x 15, 12.5 x 15, 15 x 12, 15 x 10

EZ bar Upright Rows - 35k x 12, 65 x 12, 85 x 10

O'head cable ext - 40 x 15, 50 x 15, 60 x 12, 70 x 12

CG SmithBench - 35k x 25,20, 45k x 20,15 ( first half of set done in top half ROM, second half in both half ROM)

Tri Pdown - 30k x 15, 30x 15, 42.5 x 12, 42.5x12

Finished off with 20 mins on cross trainer.

If I remember, i'll weigh in tommorrow a.m, before breakfast to see where I'm at with things.


----------



## Neil R

Switched it up a bit today. Wanted to do supersets, but the gym was a bit busy so last minute change of plan.

*Legs* (All exercises done alternating left leg, right leg, left leg, right leg,

etc with no rest till all sets for the exercise are done. Plus minimal rest between exercises also)

Leg Ext - 20 x 15 ( 2 sets), 25 x 15 (3 sets)

Leg Press - 80k x 15 , 100k x 12 (2 sets) 120k x 12

Step up - Bdy x 12 (3 sets)

ss with

Smith lunges - 45k x 12, 55k x 10-12 (2 sets)

Lying leg curl - 30 x 15,12,12,8+6pr

Stand Leg Curl - 15 x 12 (3 sets)

Seat CR - 20 x 15 (2 sets), 30 x 12 (2 sets)

Stand CR - 40 x 25-30 pulse reps (3 sets)

By the time I'd finish i was pumped to f**k and everything was on fire!! A really great workout. (Getting arse cramp now though! :lol: :lol


----------



## Neil R

..oh, plus I finished off with stretches. Working mainly on the IT band.....which was as painfull as the workout!!


----------



## Neil R

Decided to switch up chest & Bi's today as well. Want to start concentrating on "thinkening out" across chest/shoulder/arm region.

Bench Press - 60x 15, 80 x 12, 100 x 10, 120k 4, 120 x 3, 100 x 4, 100 x 5, 100 x 4

Incl DB press - 40 x 8, 40 x 7, 45 x 6, 45 x 4

Pec Deck - 50 x 15, 60 x 12, 70 x 10, 50 x 12

Rev grip bench - 40 x 15, 60 x 12, 70 x 10, 70 x 9

Dips - Bdy x 7, 8, 7, 5

Tri Pressdown - 30 x 12, 37.5 x 12, 45 x 6+3

Did 18 mins on incline treadmill afterwards, which was when I realised I'd just doen triceps instead of Biceps!!! Doh....talk about training instinctively. Didn't even cross my mind for a second, was just ploughing on regardless!!!

Ah well, was a decent workout and got a good pump.


----------



## Neil R

As it's been quite a nice day, i decided to walk home from work again.

Gets an extra 70mins cardio in.

Treating myself to a PepsiMax with my fish salad too!!!


----------



## Neil R

Another "free style" back workout today, everything feeling good and last weeks workout was a blast so opted to get a bit more blood in there again! 

Stiff arm pulldown - 30 x 15, 40 x 15, 50 x 12

superset with

Low pulley rope pulls - 60 x 15 , 80 x 15, 100 x 15

Chins - Bdy x 3 sets 8

Bench DB rows - 30k x 15 , 40 x 12, 40 x 10

BB rows - 100 x 15 , 140 x 12, 180 x 6->140x6->100x8

T-Bar - 100 x 12 , 140 x 12 , 180 x 8

Hyperext - Bdy x 3 sets 12-15

ss

Smith Deadlift - 65k x 12 , 65k x 12, 105 x 5

Knee tucks - 3 sets 15-20

triset

Lying leg raise - 3 sets 15

Triset

Twists - 3 sets 50

Crunch - 1 set 50

20 mins on Incline treadmill afterwards.

I was so pumped after the superset of Hypers & smith deads that i couldn't actually stand upright! :lol: :lol: Totally awesome workout!!!!!


----------



## Neil R

Decided to continue the plan on thickening out my chest/delt/arm region. So will be making this a priority over the next 4 weeks or so.

Delts & Bi

Stand BB Press - 60 x 12, 70 x 10, 80 x 5, 80 x 3, 80 x 3, 60 x 8

DB Lats - 17.5k x 12, 22.5 x 12, 27.5 x 12, 32.5 x 8->25 x 8->17.5 x 8

Smith High Pulls - 65k x 12, 85 x 8, 85 x 7+1pr

Smith Shrugs - 145k x 20, 185 x 20, 225 x 15

DB Hammer - 15k x 12, 15 x 12, 32.5 x 10, 42.5 x 10

1 arm Cable conc curl - 20 x 12,12,10,7+3n

1 arm DB spider curl - 15k x 12,12,10

1 arm Preach machine - 10k x 12,12,10

{all 1 arm exercises done left arm, right arm, left arm, right arm etc with no rest}

EZ bar curls - 37.5K X 18, 16, 15 (15 breathes rest between each set)

Finished off with 20 mins on cross trainer. All good


----------



## Neil R

For some annoying reason i woke at 4:30 am today.

Decided to get out and do cardio, try beat the rain!  Which I did...just!


----------



## yannyboy

Neil R said:


> For some annoying reason i woke at 4:30 am today.
> 
> Decided to get out and do cardio, try beat the rain!  Which I did...just!


 Dedication and commitment Neil. :clap2:


----------



## Neil R

Not been on here to much lately 

Had totally LOADS of s**t going on at work, so trying to get a new job sorted out. Have applied for 30+ job roles in last few weeks, so fingers crossed at least one of 'em will come up trumps!!

After several weeks of being clean (6-8 weeks ish) I have decided to go on a mild gaining cycle.

I'll post up details in the next few days, if i get chance.

New look site is gonna take a bit of getting used to , but liking it! Noce and different, and after all, Variety is the spice of life!!!


----------



## Neil R

Started a lean gain cycle on Monday. Comprising of :-

2ml Test 400 (one off shot - the underlying base androgen for the next 4 weeks)

30mg win/day (for 4 weeks)

50mcg LR3-IGF1 post workout (for 5 weeks)

Yesterday saw the addition of 20mg a day Epistane (for 8 weeks)

After the 4 week mark I will decide what i do next.


----------



## justheretosnoop

When are you next competing mate? Sorry if it's already been stated somewhere.


----------



## Neil R

No plans to compete any time soon. I'm concentrating my efforts into seeking new employment.

I'm even trying to teach myself some IT skills!

Not doing too brilliant at the minute, quite a bit of stuff I cant quite get the hang off...but i'll keep persevering!!  LOL

Here, have a goosey at my piss poor efforts so far!! Hahahaha, Bill Gates, I am not!! 

https://sites.google.com/site/neilrushton1/


----------



## Neil R

Legs today. Crazy days! LOL, but I do love 'em!!!

Leg Ext - 50k x 16 / 65k x 16 / 87.5k x 15 / 102.5k x 15 /

ss

Sissy Squat - Bdy x 12 (all 4 sets)

Hack Squat - 1pl x 15 / 2pl x 12/ 3 pl x 12/ {These are done from ATG to 3/4 way up, for constant tension}

Leg Press - 120k x 15 / 180k x 15 / 240k x 15 / {Same as hacks}

Smith Lunges - 45k 12 / 65k x12 /

DB SLD - 27.5k x 15 / 35k x 12 / 42.5k x 12 / 50k x 9/

Leg Curl - 75k x 15 / 90 x 12 / 105 x 6+1 static / 105 x 5 + 1 static

Seat CR - 60 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 120 x 6->100x6->80x6->60x8/

aaaaaannnnd clloapse!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Neil R said:


> No plans to compete any time soon. I'm concentrating my efforts into seeking new employment.
> 
> I'm even trying to teach myself some IT skills!
> 
> Not doing too brilliant at the minute, quite a bit of stuff I cant quite get the hang off...but i'll keep persevering!!  LOL
> 
> Here, have a goosey at my piss poor efforts so far!! Hahahaha, Bill Gates, I am not!!
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/neilrushton1/


Looking good so far, wish I had time to learn about it all. How long's that taken you so far?


----------



## Neil R

Started it on Sunday. Did it in about 6 hours, but i keep making small adjustments.

Having one or two problems with it so just using it as practice ground before forking out on a Domain name etc.


----------



## Neil R

1 arm Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 95 x 7->65 x 10

Hammer Press - 40 x 12 / 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 4->100 x 3 -> 80 x 5/

Cable cross (to face) - 15 x 20 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 10

ss with

Cable Cross (to lower ab) - 15 x 20 / 20 x 15 / 20 x 15

Wide Grip Incl Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 6 / 105 x 5-> 65 x 10/

Incl CG Smith Press - 65 x 12 / 75 x 12 / 85 x 6 / 115k x 4lockouts -> Flat CG Smith Press - 65 x 12

Dip - Bdy x 15 / +15k x 11 / Bdy x 11 / Bdy x 9/

Ohead Tri ext - 50 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 80 x 10/

ss with

Tri Pressdown - 50 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 80 x 8

Did 18 mins on incline treadmill afterwards


----------



## justheretosnoop

That's some workout mate. What happened to the last two minutes on the treadmill though? Power cut??!


----------



## Neil R

Last 2 minutes??

I was only supposed to do 15!! I am offseason dont forget!

Plus after that workout you've fired your metabolic rate up, good & proper!


----------



## Neil R

Managed to wrangle a half day off work, so walked home (up hill all the b*****d way!!)

Hasn't improved my toe much, but'll help me get a tad leaner!


----------



## justheretosnoop

It'll certainly make up for those missing 2 minutes anyway!


----------



## Neil R

Back night tonight, opted for lower volume & more weight.

Back to basics, try to get some size on my frame!

Chins - Bdy x 12 / +15k x 10 / +30k x 6->bdy x 8 /

LP Row - 100k x 12 / 140k x 10 / 180k x 4->120k x 8 /

Deadlift - 100k x 12 / 140k x 10 / 180k x 6 / 200k x 2 /

1 arm row - 60k x 2 sets 10

Hyperext - bdy x 25

Was a good workout, Feeling it already!


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, I'm back to front in that regard.

Whereas most people love chest & arms, and hate back & legs (if they even bother with them!?!!)

I love back & leg workouts and find chest, arms etc quite boring.

am trying to improve chest and arm area as well :axe: , so trying to focus on those workouts more. But I always end up going harder at the more demanding workouts.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Could've been worse. I know a couple of ppl who've had fingers removed to the knuckle following DB accidents. As Fleg said, fair fcuks for finishing the WO though.


----------



## Neil R

Pre workout at the moment is 2 Lucidrol caps washed down with a cup of coffee (very strong & black) and a sachet of a Pump product of some sort (No-Explode, V-max pump, Superpump etc).

My back is sore as f**k today, really did a number on it yesterday, I can almost feel it growing 

Shoulders & Bi's today

Stand Smith Press - 65k x 12 / 85 x 6 / 85 x 6 / 85 x 8-> 65 x 10 /

Stand Db Lats - 10k x 15 / 15 x 15 / 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12 / 30 x 8 /

Cable Uright row - 40k x 12 / 70 x 12 / 100 x 11 / 100 x 6 /

1 arm cable lats - 15 x 12 / 10 x 10/

High Pulley Dbl Bi curl - 20 x 15 / 25 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 8->20 x 4 /

Machine Preacher - 25 x 12 / 35 x 7 / 35 x 6 /

Alt DB Curl - 17.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 10 / 27.5 x 8 / 27.5 x 6 /

Finished up with 20 mins on Cross trainer {because I ate a box full of Buns at work  }


----------



## Neil R

Up at 5am today (f**kin weekends!)

An hours cardio walking to work (overtime...need the pennies!  )

Low carb day. Fish/chicken salads as per previous low carb weekend days.

Am thinking of changing my workouts to less volume & more weight for a few weeks, add some much needed muscle.

Just gotta re-plan the dietary attack.


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so a week later this is the offending toe! (The left one)

View attachment 2375


----------



## crazycal1

if you want any help with your site just give me a shout dude..

keep your fonts simpler tho for the txt(down the left) funky txt headers can work well tho..


----------



## Neil R

Cheers Cal, I'm just trying to get my head around things at the moment...LOL I'm trying to teach myself!Hahaha thats why I've only gone for Google sites to start with, once i have a handle on it I might invest in a domain name.

I still need to do a proper Bio, but I'm struggling getting a paypal button to attach. it just leaves the HTML text, but if I add it in with the HTML box, it just says its too big.

Not sure if its just the site that can't hold it, or if i'm doing something wrong!??! (Thats why I practiced with the Facebook thing! LOL

I guess i cant be good at everything eh!??


----------



## crazycal1

get some cheap or free hosting..risk a fiver and get paid..

you can then click 1 button in control panel and a wordpress site is made for you..

you can then skin it simply..

add widgets like a pay pal button with 1 click etc...

chnage fonts...

ask big daddy on here for my ideas as he just done a college course on it..

one of my clients helped me learn the basics..

take a look at me site under my name


----------



## Neil R

Destroyed Legs today. love it!!!

Leg Ext - 50k x 25 / 65k x 25 / 125k x 18,7 / 125k x 16,7,3 /

Leg Press - 240k x 15 / 360k x 15 / 480k x 10,400x6 /

Squat - 100 x 12 / 140 x 12/ 180 x 4/ <- totally f**ked!!!

Single leg press - 80k 12 / 100k x12 /

Leg Curl - 75k x 15 / 97.5 x 12 / 120 x 11+1 static / 142.5 x 6, 120x6, 97.5x6, 75x8 /

Stiff Deads - 40k x 12 / 60k x 12 / 70 x 12 / from bar on toes to just above kneecap

Seat CR - 60 x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 130 x 6->100x1->80x6 /

Stand CR - 100 x 15+15 pulses / 150 x 15+15 pulses / 200 x 10+20 pulses/

Plus 15 mins on treadmill to try loosen off.


----------



## The Trixsta

Neil R said:


> Destroyed Legs today. love it!!!
> 
> Leg Ext - 50k x 25 / 65k x 25 / 125k x 18,7 / 125k x 16,7,3 /
> 
> Leg Press - 240k x 15 / 360k x 15 / 480k x 10,400x6 /
> 
> Squat - 100 x 12 / 140 x 12/ 180 x 4/ <- totally f**ked!!!
> 
> Single leg press - 80k 12 / 100k x12 /
> 
> Leg Curl - 75k x 15 / 97.5 x 12 / 120 x 11+1 static / 142.5 x 6, 120x6, 97.5x6, 75x8 /
> 
> Stiff Deads - 40k x 12 / 60k x 12 / 70 x 12 / from bar on toes to just above kneecap
> 
> Seat CR - 60 x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 130 x 6->100x1->80x6 /
> 
> Stand CR - 100 x 15+15 pulses / 150 x 15+15 pulses / 200 x 10+20 pulses/
> 
> Plus 15 mins on treadmill to try loosen off.


 mg: :jaw: :jaw: Thats an immense legs session! Think I would collapse lol


----------



## Neil R

What can i say?

I'll do better next week!


----------



## Neil R

Brutalised cherst & tri's today!! 

1 arm Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 95 x 9+ 1 static

Hammer Press - 40 x 12 / 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6->80 x 5 -> 40 x 8/

Wide Grip Incl Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 6 / 105 x 5-> 65 x 15/

Incl DB Flyes - 22.5 x 12 / 30 x 6 / 30 x 8 /

Dip - Bdy x 15 / +15k x 11 / +15 x 9->Bdy x 4/

Ohead Tri ext - 50 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 85 x 10/

ss with

Tri Pressdown - 50 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 80 x 8

Damn triceps were so pumped they looked like loaves of Hovis stuck on back of my arm!!!  

great stuff!


----------



## Neil R

Oh, forgot to add, i've increased the Epistane to 30mg a day on Monday.

Probably add in the trenvol at the weekend and take out the winstrol tabs.


----------



## Neil R

Back again tonight, something different, still opted for lower volume & more weight.

Barbell Rows - 60 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12 / 200 x 6 /

Chins - Bdy x 12 / +15k x 6 / +30k x 3->bdy x 8 / <- Fookin cream crakcered!!

Deadlift - 100k x 12 / 140k x 10 / 180k x 8 / 210k x 1 /

Smith Rows - 65 x 12 / 85 x 10 /

Side Crunch - 20 / 15 / 15

Leg Raise - 15 / 15 / 15

Swiss ball crunch - 25

Hyperext - bdy x 25

Was a good workout, Feeling it already!


----------



## Neil R

Profile pic is from NAC UK, the last show that i actually won...did my knee just after that.

Avi pic is from British.

Yeah, I tend to drop set if i dont get the reps I'm after...consider it punishment  !!


----------



## justheretosnoop

You BB row almost double what I dead!!


----------



## Neil R

Dorsey said:


> You BB row almost double what I dead!!


I do practice what I preach ya know! LOL


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's tonight, what a sesh! Fookin great!

Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 9 / 125 x 3->105 x 3->65 x 8

Seat DB Lats - 15k x 15 / 22.5 x 12 / 30 x 8+6pr / 30 x 8 + 8pr /

Dead & hang C&P - 40k x8 / 50 x 8 / 60 x 6 / 80 x 3 /

Cable lats - (2 sets) 5 x 12

High cable curls - 20 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 40 x 8 /

EZ bar 21s - 35k / 45 k / 55k - 7,4,6/

1 arm cable conc - 20 x 12 / 25 x 6+2neg/


----------



## Neil R

The Trenavol-V has arrived today as well, so I'm gonna add that in tommorrow. Give it a couple of days to get into my system ready for a big leg session on Monday.

Think I might take a trip over to Olympic Gym in Eccles again, see mi ol' palls Paul & Tan


----------



## Neil R

Monster Leg session at Olympic Gym today 

Leg Ext - 5pl x 15 / 10pl x 12 / 14pl x 10 (No idea what each plate weighed)

Front Squat - Bar x 15 / 60k x 12 / 100k x 12 / 120 x 8 / 140 x 3 /

Pivot Squat (Face out) - 50k x 15 / 100k x 12 / 150k x 8

Pivot Squat (Face in) - 200k x 12 / 320k x 8 /

Leg Press - 345 x 15 / 455 x 15 / 565 x 12 / 785 x 10 / 1005 x 8 /

Seat Leg Curl - 7pl x 15 / 10 x 15 / 12 x 12 / 15 x 10->10 x10 (again no idea what each plate weighed)

Kneeling ham curl - Bdy x 8 / bdy x 6 / bdy x 2 /


----------



## Neil R

Another Chest & tri slaughter LOL 

1 arm Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 15 / 87.5 x 12 / 102.5 x 9+ 1 static

Hammer Press - 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 6->80 x 6 /

Wide Grip Incl Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 9+1 / 125 x 4-> 105 x 4->65 x 12/

Cable x-over (across face) - 15 x 15 / 20 x 15

Ss

Cable X-over (to waist) - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12

Ohead Tri ext - 60 x 15 / 75 x 12 / 80 x 8/

ss with

Tri Pressdown - 60 x 15 / 75 x 12 / 90 x 10

Dip - Bdy x 15 / Bdy x 12 / +15 x 6->Bdy x 4/

Lying DB French press - 12.5 x 12 / 15 x 10

Ss

Rev Grip DB Press - 12.5 x 12 / 15 x 8/

A bit more volume than last week, but extra weight &/or reps on a few exercises as well, so some progress!!


----------



## Neil R

Back yesterday, Good session! Musta been as i left several layers of skin from my hand on some of the equipement! LOL 

Barbell Rows - 60 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12 / 210 x 8 /

Chins - Bdy x 12 / +15k x 8 /

Switched to Pulldowns as shoulder was giving a bit of jip.

CG Pulldown - 115k x 12 / 145 x 5 machine pads split and ****ed the set up, switched back to chins but with a curl grip

CG Chins - +15 x 12 / +30k x 6 /

Deadlift - 100k x 12 / 140k x 10 / 180k x 8 / 220k x 2 half reps. Got it a bout 4 inch off the floor but quads & hams were too sore from monday

1 arm Hammer row - 60k x 12 / 90k x 12 / 120k x 4 /

Hip Crunch - 30 / 20 /

Twist - 20k bar x 35 / 20 x 30

Crunch - 25 / 20


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's tonight, another Fookin great session!

Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 10 / 125 x 4->105 x 2->65 x 8

DB Lats - 17.5k x 15 / 25 x 12 / 35 x 8 / 40 x 6->27.5 x 8 /

Dead & hang C&P - 60 x 6 / 80 x 5 / 100 x clean & 2 half press, just could get the feckin lock out!

High cable curls - 20 x 20 / 25 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 /

1 arm cable conc - 20 x 12 / 25 x 6+2neg/ 25 x 8+1neg

DB Hammer - 20k x 10 / 30 x 10 / 40 x 10 / 50 x 6 /

Machine Preach - 25 x 12 / 35 x 8 +1static


----------



## Neil R

Did some weigh in's yesterday & today, i think the results are quite interesting and insightful!!

Post workout yesterday (approx 7:30pm) I weighed in at 16st 9 (233lb - 105.5k)

First thing this morning (5:45 am) i weighed in at 16st 1 (225lb - 102k)

Did a good hours cardio, am trying to decide how low I want to go with carbs today!?


----------



## yannyboy

Are you serious Neil, 8lbs in about 10 hours!!!!


----------



## Neil R

Yup. Interesting doncha think!!


----------



## yannyboy

Gotta be mainly water, you're not on the Lasix are you,:becky:


----------



## Neil R

Water & glycogen retention.

It shows the capabilities of epistane & Trenavol. last cap is taken PWO, which means approx 11 hours till next one is taken.

Their is also the food factor. It shows how much you gain through the day due to food consumption. {The morning weigh in was after a massive sh1t though...probably too much info right their!


----------



## yannyboy

Neil R said:


> {The morning weigh in was after a massive sh1t though...probably too much info right their!


Well, that's a few pounds straightaway, LOL


----------



## Neil R

Legs again!  Love it Brutal session!

Squats - 60k x 15 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 3->180 x 4->140 x 5 /

Hack squat - 2 pl x 12 / 3pl x 12 / 4pl x 6 / {Knee giving a bit of jip}

Leg Ext - 65 x 15 / 87.5 x 12 / 110 x 14 /

1 Leg press - 80k x 10+10pr / 120 x 8+10pr /

Romanian deads - 60 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 8 /

Leg Curl - 90 x 15 / 112.5 x 12 / 135 x 10+1 static

Seat CR (using Olympic bar) - 140x 20 / 200k x 12 /

Stand CR - 150 x 20 / 200 x 15 / 280 x 15 / 360 x 8 /


----------



## Hard Trainer

Neil R said:


> Legs again!  Love it Brutal session!
> 
> Squats - 60k x 15 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 3->180 x 4->140 x 5 /


 So you build up to 220 then do 2 drop sets? Sorry bud I don't always check logs so just checking that im reading this correctly. Nice lifts as well.


----------



## Neil R

Nah, its just one Triple drop set. I didn't get as many reps outta 220 than I wanted so stripped down to 4 plates, got a few more reps, then stripped down to 3 plates and killed 'em off!!


----------



## Neil R

Back again today, Good session! Bit better than last week!

Deadlift - 60k x 15 / 100k x 12 / 140k x 10 / 180k x 10 / 220k x 2 /

Chins - Bdy x 12 / +15k x 10 / +30 x 6->Bdy x 5

Barbell Rows - 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 /

Seated wide Parrellel row - 50k x 12 / 70k x 12 / 90k x 10 /

Hip Crunch - 25 / 15 / 15 /

Cable side Crunch - 22.5k x 15 / 22.5 x 15 / 15 x 25 /

Crunch - 25 / 20

Finished with 30 mins on cross trainer to burn off some of the crap I ate last night!


----------



## The Trixsta

Neil R said:


> Back again today, Good session! Bit better than last week!
> 
> Deadlift - 60k x 15 / 100k x 12 / 140k x 10 / 180k x 10 / 220k x 2 /
> 
> Chins - Bdy x 12 / +15k x 10 / +30 x 6->Bdy x 5
> 
> Barbell Rows - 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 /
> 
> Seated wide Parrellel row - 50k x 12 / 70k x 12 / 90k x 10 /
> 
> Hip Crunch - 25 / 15 / 15 /
> 
> Cable side Crunch - 22.5k x 15 / 22.5 x 15 / 15 x 25 /
> 
> Crunch - 25 / 20
> 
> Finished with 30 mins on cross trainer to burn off some of the crap I ate last night!


Always in the background following you journal mate and 220K deadlifts, I couldn't even imagine being able to achieve that lol. Impressive! How long does it take with the right training to be able to lift such a weight!


----------



## Neil R

A fair while, was a bit piss poor to be honest as I usually get 8 reps with that!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's tonight, another Monster great session!

Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 12 / 125 x 6 / 145 x 1+1neg->105 x 5->65 x 9

DB Lats - 20k x 12 / 25 x 12 / 37.5 x 6+6pr->25 x 8 /

Dead & hang C&P - 60 x 8 / 80 x 6 / 105 x 1->60 x 5 /

High cable curls - 20 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 40 x 8 /

BB Curl - 40k x 12 / 50 x 10 / 60 x 8 / 70 x 6->50 x 5 /

1 arm DB Preacher - 10k x 12 / 12.5 x 10 / 15 x 10 /

Finished with 15 mins on cross trainer.

Weighed in as well tonight 17 st on the nose (238lb - 108kg)

So since i started to do some size gaining (on 14th Aug) I've gone from 15st 9 to 17 st.

I make that a 19lb gain in 4 weeks (give or take)


----------



## justheretosnoop

You got a target weight in mind Neil? What's the diet looking like at the mo?


----------



## yannyboy

I don't think I know anybody who's weight changes so quickly.


----------



## Neil R

Dorsey said:


> You got a target weight in mind Neil? What's the diet looking like at the mo?


Nah, no Target weight, just letting my body settle where it wants. then i'll start to push for a bit more, but I'll decide that after I get to the plateau.

Current typical Diet

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 50g all-Bran with cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 75g Brown Rice, 250g cauliflour, 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB

Meal 6 - 350g White fish, 100g Rice, 1 tbsp Udos

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend (sometime have 100g oats with this, but if I feel bloated/full, I'll leave it out)


----------



## Neil R

yannyboy said:


> I don't think I know anybody who's weight changes so quickly.


Its all about knowing your body!


----------



## Neil R

Really good workout tonight, inspite of my forearms & hands killing me. We did some "community work" through work on Wednesday which involved sawing big sleepers in bits, digging out several tonnes of soil and various "manual labour" sh1t, then hit a heavy back workout yesterday, so my forearms & hands are actually sore!!!

Still had a killer shoulders & Bi's workout tonight though

Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 12 / 125 x 9 / 145 x 3+1neg->105 x 5

DB Lats - 25k x 12 / 32.5 x 12 / 40 x 8+6pr

Dead & hang C&P - 60 x 8 / 90 x 4 / 108 x 1/

Machine Preacher - 40 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 100 x 6->50 x 8 /

High cable curls - 20 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 /

EZ Curls - 35k x 12 / 55 x 10 / 75 x 8 / 95 x 5 /


----------



## Neil R

Up at 5:30 this morning, so knocked back a few fat burners & hit the cardio.

Only got 2 days left of the Trenavol, so I'm gonna implement a 30 day "test-booster" phase to overlap the last week of Epistane, and then I should have a week or two off before I start the next mass building phase.

The Target for the next month is just to hold bodyweight, I'll still be aiming to increase strength, but if I plateau I wont be overly concerned.

The Test booster I have opted for this time is "Anabolic Designs Tauro-Test", simply because I haven't used it before and i want to see if its any good. I could just stick with the Test boosters that i've used in the past & know work for me, such as SAN EndoTest & Extreme Reload, however, as you all know, I love to experiment 

I'll probably continue to GHRP-6 & CJC-1293 combo, as I intend on going back to the IGF-1 when I hit the mass gaining phase.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Dedication!!!!


----------



## Neil R

Dorsey said:


> Dedication!!!!


Nah, I'm just mental!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

I didn't realise there was a difference?!!


----------



## Neil R

Had a really good chest & tri session yesterday, did a few different exercises to mix things up a bit. Totally pumped beyond all belief!! Awesome!!

1 arm Pec Deck - 65 x 15 / 87.5 x 12 / 110 x 12/ 125 x 11+1pr

Smith Bench Press - 65 x 12 / 105 x 12 / 145 x 4 / 145 x 3->105 x 5 /

Incl DB fly - 27.5k x 12 / 37.5 x 8 / 42.5 x 6/

Cable x-over (across face) - 15 x 15 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 10

Ss

Cable X-over (to waist) - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12

Ss

Press ups - Bby x 15 / 15/ 15

Ohead Tri ext - 60 x 20 / 80 x 12 / 80 x 11/

Lying french press - 45 x 12 / 55 x 10 / 65 x 6/

ss

CG EZ Press - 45 x 12 / 55 x 12 / 65 x 12/

1 Arm partial PD - 15k x 20/ 22.5 x 15/ 26.25 x 12/ 30 x 12/


----------



## Neil R

The Incl DB Fly is more of a hybrid movement. Probably more accurate to call it a 'wide DB press with palms facing each other' but thats a bit long  

A.m Cardio, i actually enjoy. Just pop a few fat burners, MP3 on and off for the walks. Prefer it as theres no f**ker about so you dont get the mongos shouting stupid comments at you, only people you see are folk just getting home from night ont he piss & they're too busy trying not to puke! Every cloud, you see!


----------



## Neil R

Had a great back workout today. Threw something different at it 

Stiff arm Pulldowns - 60 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 70 x 10/

Triset

Wide Curl grip chins - Bdy x 15 / 8 / 6

Ts

Close parallel grip pulldowns - 60k x 12 / 75 x 12 / 90 x 10/

Bench DB Rows - 27.5 x 15 / 35 x 12 / 42.5 x 8/

BB rows - 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12/

Hypersext - Bdy x 15 / +10k x 15 / +10k x15/

Ss

Smith deads - 105 x 10 / 145 x 6 / 185 x 3 /

Absolutely P.U.M.P.E.D. after this!!


----------



## Neil R

Average shoulder workout yesterday, BUT!!! I did manage to Hang C&P 110kg, which is a touch over my bodyweight, so pretty chuffed at that. Biceps was crazy!

Preacher machine curls - 50 x15 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 6 / 80 x 3->65 x 6->45 x 8/

High Pulley cable curls - 15 x 15 / 25 x 15 / 35 x 12 /

EZ Bar Curls - 35k x 12 / 55 x 12 / 75 x 10 / 95 x 7/

Buddy Curls - 50% body weight. I won 8-0!! Get in!! Arms pumped to f**k and back. Mental!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

bloody hell, wish i could have an average shoulder workout!


----------



## Neil R

Well, i say average coz it wasn't as good as last week. Still good though 

Smith Press - 65k x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 12 / 125 x 6 / 145 x 1+1neg->105 x 5

DB Lats - 22.5k x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 32.5 x 10 / 37.5 x 6+4pr->22.5 x 5 /

Dead & hang C&P - 60 x 8 / 90 x 5 / 110 x 1->90 x 3 /


----------



## mark_star1466868017

certainly was still good, so better next week then


----------



## Neil R

Well, I guess I am human after all. Tweaked my shoulder tonight... I was Shoulder Pressing 155kg though, not bad for a 108kg bdywgt!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Knowing him it'll be standing, behind the neck and maybe even one handed! Beast!!

Fleg, if you do grab a sesh with him in the new year give us a shout before hand as I'll book the ambulance well in advance!!


----------



## Neil R

Nah, it was seated on the Smith machine. More of a cramp type pull just behind the pec-delt tie in.

F**kin' sore today! Still got up at 5:30 for cardio! 

Fleg, sounds like a plan!! 

Of course, i do plan on being bigger AND stronger by the New Year!


----------



## Neil R

To be fair, I'm not THAT strong, maybe slightly above average, but there's plenty people out there stronger than i am.

I just refuse to quit!!


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so, After the INSANELY high standard at yesterdays NABBA Englands, I have decided to ramp things up a bit. Starting today (as I have the day off work).

New cycle, new training intensity...and some new muscle!!!

Cycle is as follows:-

800mg Test / week

300mg Tren / week

50mg Danabol / day

250mcg GHRP-6 5 on 2 off

100mcg IGF-1 PWO

Legs today 

Leg Extension - 65k x 25 / 87.5 x 25 / 110 x 15,10 / 130 x 15,5 /

Squats - 100k x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12 / 220 x 7 /

Sissy Squat - +20k x 12 / +40 x 10 / + 60 x 10

Ss

Hack Squat - +60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100x 10 /

Smith Lunges - 45k x 12 / 65 x 15/

Stiff Deads - 80k x 12 / 110 x 12 / 140 x 5->110 x 5/

Leg Curls - 90 x 15 / 112.5x 12 / 135 x 12 /

Toe Press - 240k x 40 / 320 x 35 / 400 x 25 / 430 x 20/

Stand CR - 200 x 25/


----------



## justheretosnoop

Neil R said:


> ...After the INSANELY high standard at yesterdays NABBA Englands.../


When you jumping back on stage mate?


----------



## Neil R

based on yesterday!?...not for a while.

We'll see how the next 6 months goes.


----------



## justheretosnoop

How far off your avi pic are you would you say?


----------



## Neil R

Too far!!!!

Can still see abs & seperation but kinda like i'm wearing a wet suit!


----------



## Neil R

managing to successfully train around the shoulder tweak. Weight on Friday was up 4lbs, but as its only 5 days in....


----------



## Neil R

No, thought it was a tear at first, but theres no bruising, so looking like scar tissue thats broken up.

Got a lump in my upper outer pec, and its real tender, but healing well. Just gotta be careful on pressing movements; but i'm working round it and building back up steadily...so not too bad!


----------



## Neil R

Just testing to see if I can update using my BB!?


----------



## crazycal1

you ever get a sick feeling in your stomach neil..

ive chatted with doug about it and he says it something to with the pancreas secreting something and giving me the feeling of a carb crash..

appears to be totally random..

but when it hits it stops me in my tracks bad enuff not to use again..

which is a shame cos i found it to be really good..

any ideas on how to combat this?


----------



## Neil R

Sorry Cal. What are you refering to?


----------



## Neil R

Legs today 

Leg Extension - 65k x 25 / 95 x 25 / 125 x 20,5 / 135 x 20,8,3 /

Squats - 100k x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12 / 220 x 6 / 240 x 2

Sissy Squat - +20k x 12 / +40 x 10 / + 60 x 8

Ss

Hack Squat - +60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100x 10 /

Smith Lunges - 45k x 12 / 65 x 12/

Lying 1 Leg Curls - 22.5k x 15 / 30 x 12 / 37.5 x 10 / 45 x 9+1static

Standing 1 Leg Curl - 15 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 /

Stand CR - 100 x 20 / 150 x 15 / 150 x 15 / Facing out


----------



## justheretosnoop

Eyes water just reading that mate! How long would a session like that take you roughly?


----------



## Neil R

I took about an hour & 45 mins, but it was busy as it was Monday and half the world trains chest & arms!!


----------



## Neil R

Been doing okay training around the shoulder. Been feeling stronger day by day, still making workouts up as I go along but I cant really post anything up, as very much "unconventional exercises being done.

Its back tonight so thats more straight forward. Might hit the deadlifts again!


----------



## Neil R

Great back workout today! 

Deadlift - 60k x 12 / 100 x 12/ 140 x 10 / 180 x 8 / 210 x 6 / 240 x 3

BB Rows - 100k x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 8 /

Chins (Wide CG) - Bdy x 12 / Bdy x 10 / +15k x 8 /

T-Bar rows - 100k x 12 / 120 x 12 / 140 x 12 /

DB bench Rows - 30k x 12 / 40 x 12 / 50 x 10 /

Cable side crunch - 30 x 40 / 40 x 30 /

Knee Tuck - 20 / 20


----------



## jordan_

Great deadlifting mate. Looking really strong in that department Neil


----------



## justheretosnoop

I notice you superset sissy & hack - what do you think to these?

Quad Exercise - "Smith Sissy Hack Squats" - YouTube

(go to about 4 mins 30 secs)


----------



## Neil R

They look okay. wouldn't say theres really any element of Sissy squat in there but could be something different if you got bored with other leg movements!


----------



## Neil R

Legs today

Leg Extension - 65k x 25 / 95 x 25 / 125 x 25 / 140 x 18,7 /

Squats - 100k x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12 / 220 x 8 / 250 x 3

Hack Squat - +80 x 12 / 120 x 12 / 160x 8 /

Smith Lunges - 65 x 12/ 85 x 8/

Standing 1 Leg Curl - 15 x 20 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 15 / 30 x 12

Ham string leg Press - 120 x 15 / 160 x 15 / 200 x 12/

Toe Press - 160 x 100 / 200 x 75

All I can say, is ...."OWW!!!"


----------



## Neil R

Shoulder is holding out well so it was a bit closer to a "normal" chest & tri workout today.

Cable Crossover Triset

In front of face - 15 x 20 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 6 /

To Lower abs - 15 x 20 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 6 /

Out centre - 15 x 20 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 10 / 30 x 4 /

Hammer Press (Incl) - 40k x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 /

Hammer Press - 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 8+5pr -> 80 x 8 /

Pec Dek - 50 x 20 / 65 x 15 / 80 x 10 /

V-Bar P'down - 20 x 20 / 25 x 15 / 35 x 15 / 45 x 12 /

Single DB o'head Ext - 40k x 12 / 45 x 12 / 60 x 8/

Dips - Bdywgt x 20 / 22 / 24/

1 Arm Cab Partial P'downs - 40 x 20 / 50 x 20 / 60 x 20 /


----------



## Neil R

Deadlift - 60k x 12 / 100 x 12/ 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 6 / 250 x 1 (had to put belt on for that last one!

BB Rows - 100k x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 200 x 8 /

Tri-set :-

Stiff arm Pulldown - 22.5k x 15 / 30 x 12 / 30 x 10

Wide CG Pulldown - 60k x 15 / 95 x 12 / 115 x 8

Close parallel P'down - 60 x 15 / 95 x 12 / 115 x 6

Hyperext - +20k x 15

Knee Tuck - 20 / 20 / 20 / 20


----------



## Neil R

Nah, dont use straps for Deads anymore.


----------



## Neil R

Great workout yesterday for Shoulders & Biceps. Much more back to normal.

I did pose the question on my FB page as to whether I should do 'Big Daddy' weights or 'Steady Eddie' , but I decided to do a combination of the two...it went well! 

Seat DB lats - 10k x 15 / 20 x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 32.5 x 12 / 37.5 x 8 /

Smith Press - 65k x 12 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 6 / First time since popping shoulder so more of a "Fear" exercise.

Smith PBN - 45k x 12 / 55 x 12 / 65 x 12 / 75 x 8 / 85 x 2 /

Hang Clean & Press - 40k x 8 / 60 x 8 / 80 x 8 / 90 x 6 /

Machine Preacher - 25 x 15 / 45 x 12 / 60 x 4 + 1n / 60 x 3 + 1n /

High cbl Curl - 20 x 15 / 25 x 15 / 35 x 12 / 45 x 6->30 x 5->20 x 6 /

DB Hammer - 30k x 10 / 45 x 10 / 60 x 6 /

Barbell Curl - 35k x 10 , 10 , 10 , 10 , 10 , 9 , 8 / - approx 15-20secs between each set

Arms were pumped to f**k, and we went out to an 'all you can eat buffet afterwards for a mates birthday, then we tries to play pool hahahahaha. No chance after back on Thursday & shoulders & arms our game was utter dog-shite!


----------



## Neil R

Legs today, back was really tight as i've been on my feet most of the weekend.

Now, I KNOW is should have taken it easy, but my head is f**kin' stupid, and made me do idiot things, which i am now suffering for greatly

Leg Extension - 65k x 25 / 95 x 25 / 125 x 25 / 145 x 20,5 /

Squats - 100k x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12 / 220 x 8 / 260 x 2 <- INSANELY STUPID THING TO DO!!!!

Hack Squat - +40 x 12 / 80x 12 / 120 x 7 <= severely screwed up back

Ham string leg Press - 120 x 15 / 200 x 15 /

1 Leg Curl - 25 x 12, 12, 12, 12 <_ just going left leg/rightleg, non stop

Seat CR - 60 x 50 / 80 x 35

I am in quite a bit of pain with my lower back now, so will be doing whatever I can to try loosen it up ready for Thursday...


----------



## justheretosnoop

Madness, no other word for it!!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

go get some needles stuck in it Neil, they'll loosen it off in no time


----------



## Neil R

Not sure what physio could do to be honest, only give me exercises to stretch the lower back out....which I do anyway.

The problem is the spinal compression. Took to hanging from the chin bar tonight, which helped quite a bit!! 

Need to sort it for thursday coz I've got a target of deadlifting the f**ker too!!


----------



## Neil R

Deadlift - 60k x 12 / 100 x 12/ 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 7 / 260 x 2 {put belt on for that last one!}

Stiff arm Pulldown - 40 x 15 / 60 x 12 / 75 x 8

Wide CG Chins - Bdy x 10 / 10 / 9

Close parallel P'down - 95 x 12 / 125 x 12 / 145 x 1, 6 (machine started tipping over so had to get a guy to stand on it.)

DB Bench Rows - 27.5k x 12 / 32.5 x 12 / 37.5 x 12 / 47.5 x 8 /

Hyperext - bdy x 25

Knee Tuck - 25 / 25 / 25 / 25

Crunch - 20 / 20


----------



## LEGION

:becky:great lifts m8


----------



## Neil R

I really need to start getting back to hitting my pressing moves again. The shoulder seems to be holding out (touch wood) so i think I'm gonna keep the Back & Leg weights stable, and push the chest/shoulder proesses more, as that s the area I really need to improve on.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Has the beast finally been tamed??! :becky:


----------



## Neil R

Just having to work round a slight injury. Great tri workout on Tues. 75k seat ohead ext & 110k cg bench, but its left them a tad fatigued, so when I went for the 270k deadlift yesterday, instead of lifrting it, my tricep did a wierd squelchy popping and now hurts quite a bit.

I'll figure a way to keep training, just gonna be a few sessions where the teeth are really being gritted!

Off to try Do shoulders & Bi's now!


----------



## yannyboy

Neil, how long can you lift these heavy weights before you get a serious injury ?


----------



## Neil R

Till I die.


----------



## mark_star1466868017

Neil R said:


> Till I die.


that would be a very serious injury


----------



## justheretosnoop

Doubt it would stop him though!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

he'd be rattling bigger chains than all the other ghosts


----------



## Neil R

Its the fear of Failure that breeds mediocrity. The successfully people in life embrace failure, learn from it, and grow!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

now there are some wise and very apt words, may we all fail on a regular basis, heres to growth


----------



## Neil R

Been taking it easy around the shoulder & Tricep for last week or so.

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday went okay though

Smith Press - Bar x 25 / 65 x 15 / 85 x 12 / 105 x 7 /

DB Front raise -12.5k x 10 / 17.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 10 / 27.5 x 8 /

Cable laterals - 10 x 15 / 10 x 15 / 15 x 12 / 15 x 12 /

Cable upright row - 50 x 20 / 70 x 20 / 90 x 15 /

Machine Preach - 30 x 15 / 45 x 12 / 50 x 8 / 55 x 10 /

Cable dbl Bi curl - 25 x 12 / 35 / 10 / 45 x 5-> 30 x 6 /

Cable hammer - 15 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 /

BB Curl - 45k x 8 / 8 / 8 / 35 x 8 / 8 /


----------



## Neil R

29/11/11

Legs:-

Front Squats - 60k x 15 /60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 8 / 120 x 8 /

Leg Press - 240k x 15 / 320 x 15 / 400 x 15 / 480 x 15 / 560 x 10 /

Leg Ext - 65 x 20 / 80 x 15 / 95 x 15 /

Ss

Sissy Squats - 8 / 8 / 8 /

Stand 1 Leg curl - 15k x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10

Lying 1 Leg Curl - 30 x 15 / 15 / 45 x 10 / 8 /

Stand CR - 100k x 40 / 150 x 20 / 200 x 15

Seat CR - 60 x 20 / 80 x 15 / 80 x 15 /


----------



## Neil R

Frequently. Kinda looks like I have freckles...only they're redish purple coloured.

Not bothered about that...its sh1tting myself I worry about :rofl:


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

fleg said:


> Impressive leg press numbers there mate! Out of interest... Have you ever burst blood vessels?


He might not have but I think i'm going to.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Good workout Neil. I looked at your lying leg curls and thought I nearly achieved those weights tonight, then realised you did them with one leg.


----------



## Neil R

1/12/11

Chest & Tri's

Incl DB fly - 20k x 15 / 25 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 40 x 8/

Incl Hammer Press - 80k x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 10 / 140 x 8pr->100 x 6pr/

Hammer Press - 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 10 / 140 x 8pr->100 x 6pr->80 x 8/

1 arm Pec Deck - 50 x 12 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 10/

Cable Cross - 25 x 20 / 35 x 15 / 35 x 12/

V bar P'down - 40 x 20 / 60 x 15 / 75 x 12 / 85 x 12->60x8/

CG bench lockouts - 65 x 8 / 85 x 5 / 95 x 3/

Dips - Bdy x 5 / 1 /

Rope P'down - 20 x 20 / 25 x 15 /

Boy was I pumped after this!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

For someone like you to get to dips and only be able to get reps of 5 & 1 out means the previous 7 exercises must have REALLY taken it out of you!!


----------



## Neil R

Man, I was totally f**ked!!!

So pumped I couldn't even feel my arms, it was ace!!


----------



## Neil R

2/12/11

Back & Abs

CG Pulldowns - 75 x 12 / 12 / 12 / 12 /

Ss

Wide GripPdown - 75 x 12 / 12 / 12 / 12 /

V Bar PDown - 75 x 10 / 10 / 10 /

Close Grip T-Bar - 40k x 15 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 10/

Ss

Wide Grip T-Bar - 40k x 15 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 10/

Barbell Rows - 60k x 15 / 100 x 15 / 130 x 12 / 160 x 12/

Rack Pulls - 100k x 10 / 140 x 8 / 180 x 5 / 220 x 5 / 260 x 3/

Hip Crunch - 25 / 25 / 23

Crunch - 20 / 20 / 15 /

Happy with this...the tricep held out!!


----------



## yannyboy

How many sets per exercise do you take to failure Neil?


----------



## Neil R

Typically just the last set or two. If I'm not happy with the number of reps I do then I'll slam in a drop set as punishment!


----------



## Neil R

Not been keeping up with the journal of late. Started new job & I've gotta concentrate on getting my head around it all. However, I do need to keep tabs on my progression, especially on the pressing moves as this is where I need to focus.

19/12/11 Shoulders & Bi's

Seat DB lats - 12.5k x 15/ 17.5 x 12/ 22.5x12/27.5 x 8

Machine PBN - 40 x 12/60x12/90x2/90x2->60x2/

Hang C&P - 40x8/60x8/80x6/100x2/ - cant seem to get past this f**ker!!

1 arm DB C&P - 45kx3(each arm)

1 arm cab conc - 20x12/20x12/25x12/30x7+2n/

Alt DB curl - 15x10/20x10/25x6/

Machine Preach - 25x12/35x12/50x6->30x3->20x8/


----------



## Neil R

Legs are sore as hell today after yesterdays session.

All exercises done going left/right/left/right etc

1 Leg Ext - 20k x 20/25 x 20/35x15/40x16/

1 Leg Press - 120k x 15/160 x 15/200 x 12/220 x 10/

Smith Lunge - 65k x 12/85 x 12/105 x 10/

1 leg Curl - 30k x 12,12/37.5x10,10/45x8,8/

1 Leg SLD - Bdy x 10/ 8 / 7 /


----------



## Neil R

Well, I've had 3 cheat meals this week and gained a STONE!!!!

My metabolism sucks! 

God help me the next week or so!!

To be fair the 3 cheats were

1: 15 choc chip muffins & half box of choc corn flake crispies

2: a loaf of Mediterranean bloomer & 4 onion batons

3: 16 sandwiches & half a dozen chocolates.

So most of the 'gain' is just a mix of carbs, water & the volume of food. I'll have some lactulose tonight and "drop" 10lbs hahahaha


----------



## Neil R

LOL,  These were on top of my actual meal, as well!!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

Neil R said:


> Well, I've had 3 cheat meals this week and gained a STONE!!!!
> 
> My metabolism sucks!
> 
> God help me the next week or so!!
> 
> To be fair the 3 cheats were
> 
> 1: 15 choc chip muffins & half box of choc corn flake crispies
> 
> 2: a loaf of Mediterranean bloomer & 4 onion batons
> 
> 3: 16 sandwiches & half a dozen chocolates.
> 
> So most of the 'gain' is just a mix of carbs, water & the volume of food. I'll have some lactulose tonight and "drop" 10lbs hahahaha


i think this is the problem, you were fine up to this point


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> Not been keeping up with the journal of late. ........ However, I do need to keep tabs on my progression, especially on the pressing moves as this is where I need to focus.


Well, so much for that!! 

Chest & Tri's on Monday (the weaker bodyparts...well not tri's they're Freaky!)

Was supposed to have been the Friday workout, but due to 'unforseen circumstances' at wok I didn't end up leaving work till 9:30pm...half hour after the gym shut. So did it monday instead, the extra rest helped too!! Bonus! 

1 arm pec deck - 50 x 15 / 50 x 12 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 10 / <- performed left arm, right arm, non stop

High cable crossover - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 /

Incl Hammer Press - 40k x 15 / 80k x 12 / 110 x 7+3pr / 110 x 6+3pr -> 80 x 6

Flat DB Fly - 17.5k x 15->22.5 x 12->27.5 x 3/ 17.5 x 12->22.5 x 10->27.5x4/ 32.5 x 6->25x6->17.5x8

Bench Press - 60 x 10 / 100 x 5

Tri Pressdown - 45k x 15 / 67.5 x 12 / 85 x 12

Ohead Rope ext - 60 x 15 / 75 x 12 / 75 x 10 /

CG bench - 60 x 12 / 100 x 5 / 100 x 4->60x8

Was pumped to foook after that....and now am sore as hell!  Good Arrows!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Weak bodypart my arse!!


----------



## Neil R

Its all relative dude!! 

Shoulders & Bi tonight

Smith PBN - Bar x 20 / 60k x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 6 / 100 x 5->60 x 10

Hang c&P - 40k x 12 / 60 x 12 / 80 x 7 / 100 x 3 /

DB lats - 12.5k x 15->17.5 x 12->22.5 x 10 / 15x12->20x10->25x8/17.5x12->22.5x5

Machine Preach - 25x12 / 35 x 12 / 45 x 10 / 50 x 6->30x5

High Cab curl - 20 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 6->25x5->15x8

EZ bar curl - 35k x 12 / 55 x 12 / 75x 8

Did 10 mins on cross trainer afterward to aid recovery.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Think a shoulder massage would've been more suitable dude. Those lat raises look nasty as!!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's today, Mega Pumped...but then I did have 2 x NOX Pumps beforehand! 

1 arm Pec Dec - 50k x 15 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 95 x 12 / 110 x 8 ->Going left arm right arm, approx 10-15 secs rest between arms.

Incl Cable fly - 20 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 8 / 35 x 8->20 x 8 /

Incl Hammer Press - 40k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 8+2pr / 120 x 6 + 4pr

Flat DB Flys - 17.5k x 15->22.5x12->27.5x5 / 20x12->25x3->30x2 / 35 x6->27.5x2->20x7/

Bench Press - 60 x12 / 100 x 7 / 110 x 2 (hit fail on 3rd rep)

VBar o'head ext - 60x15 / 75 x 12 / 90 x 12 /

Dip - +10k x 14 / +25x9 / +25x6->bdy x 6

Tri Pdown - 60k x 12 / 75 x 4 switched to VBar - 100 x 12 / 100 x 12 /

1 arm rev ext - 20 x 12 / 20 x 12


----------



## Neil R

Easy really. I got 2 sachets, opened 'em up & poored 'em in my mouth.

I would say 2 is on the high side,as 1 & half would probably have been optimal, but I cant be arsed storing half a sachet.

Gotta say though, I did get a better pump than I had from just 1 sachet...even my fingers were pumped!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi Yesterday

Smith PBN - Bar x 25 / 60k x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 7 / 100 x 5->60 x 10

Hang c&P - 40k x 12 / 60 x 12 / 80 x 8 / 100 x 4 / 112.5x 1

DB lats - 20 x 12 / 25x12 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 40 x 6->27.5 x 6

Seat cable Preach - 40 x 12 / 50 x 12 / 70 x 10 / 70 x 7->40x5

High Cab curl - 20 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 6->15x8

EZ bar curl - 55 x 12 / 75x 8 / 75 x 6->35 x 12 /


----------



## Neil R

I can tell I've had a busy week. I slept in til 7:30 this morning!!

Thats the latest i've got up in about a year.

Still did an hours cardio though! 

Consistency, an' all that!


----------



## crazycal1

soz if you`ve already said in previous pages, but what are you up to this year then dude?


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> soz if you`ve already said in previous pages, but what are you up to this year then dude?


Work

Work

Work

more work

and a bit more work!

We have 7 more system releases & 2 integrations to get through, and as I'm in Config & deployment, it'll mean I am going to be insanely busy all year.

Just going to be supporting a couple of close friends in the competitions...if i can get time off work to!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday, Mega Pumped...but then I had 2 x Anabolic Nitro's this time! 

1 arm Pec Dec - 50k x 15 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 95 x 12 / 117.5 x 8 ->Going left arm right arm, approx 10-15 secs rest between arms.

Incl Cable fly - 20 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 35 x 8->20 x 7 /

Incl Hammer Press - 40k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 7+5pr / 120 x 4+5pr->80 x 6

Flat DB Flys - 17.5k x 15->22.5x12->27.5x5 / 20x12->25x6->30x4 / 35 x3->27.5x3->20x6/

Bench Press - 60 x12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 5

VBar P'down - 60x20 / 75 x 15 / 90 x 12 / 115 x 15

Dip - +10k x 14 / +25x9 (belt broke)-> bdy x 7

CG Bench - 60k x 10,10 / 60k x 10,10 / 80 x 8,7 {1st reps were bottom half of ROM, second is top half of ROM}

BB O'head ext - 20 k x 12 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 7


----------



## crazycal1

now i remember you always walk to work but what do you do then lol?

i might as well ask what config&deployment means..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Well duh, he configures and deploys things obviously!

The IQ level on this bored is dropping by the week!


----------



## Neil R

Sorry its taken a while. We're gearing up to a major release at work so been busy with that.

Config management is basically the detailing every single asset the comany holds, collating as much information about it and then establishing the relationships (if any) with other Config items. Deployment is implementing any coding onto Test, regression or Live environments, so any Sql, Cobol, forms etc are deployed onto the relavant environments by my team.


----------



## Neil R

As I've not been on for a week or two, i'm gonna try give an overview of this weeks training.

Wont go into the weights used on warm-up, just what I've hit on the working sets.

Monday - Chest & tri

1 arm Pec deck - 5 sets working up to stack x 12 reps & stack +5k for 8.

High Cable X-over - 4 sets working to 40k x 7->25k x 7

Incl Hammer - 4 sets w/to 3 pl x 7+5pr

DB fly - 2 x up-the-rack 1 x triple drop. (UTR = 17.5,22.5 & 27.5k. TrD = 35,27.5 & 22.5k)

Bench - 3 sets W/to 140k x 2->100 x 6

V-bar o'head ext - 3 sets w/to 90k x 12

Dips - 3 sets w/to bdy+40k x 6->bd x 5

CG press in hack - 3 sets w/to 3 plates x 6

Tues - Back & abs

Chins - 4 sets w/to bdy+37.5 x 6->bdy x 6

Deads - 4 sets w/to 220k x 4 (no belt,wraps or straps)

L/pulley row - 3 sets w/to 180k x 5 (no belt,wraps or straps)

DB Bench rows 4 sets w/to 42.5k x 8

Hips crunch - 4 x 15

Side crunch - 2 x 20(each side)

Crunch - 3 x 15-20

Thurs - Shoulders & Bi

Smith Press - 4 sets w/to 120k x 5->100 x 6->60 x 12

Seat DB lats - 4 sets w/to 40k x 6->27.5 x 6

High cab rear delt - 4 sets w/to 20k x 8

ss

EZ bar upright rows - 4 sets w/to 90 x 12

DB Front raise - 3 sets w/to 32.5 x 8

Shrugs - 4 sets w/to 300k x 8 / 340k x 6

Cabl preach - 4 sets w/to 75 x 8

EZ Bar curl - 4 sets w/to 95k x 6->65 x 6-> 45x 8

DB Hammer - 3 sets w/to 45k x 8

1 arm machine curl 2 sets 35 x 10

Today - Legs

Leg Ext - 4 sets w/to stack+5k x 24

Squats - 4 set w/to 220k x 4

Leg Press 4 sets w/to 605k x 8pr (machine wabbles)

Smith Lunge 2 sets to 100k x 8

Leg curl - 4 sets w/to stack x 7+15sec static (we think stack is 150k)

Leg Press Hamstring Press - 3 sets 200k x 15

Seat CR - 2 sets to 80k x 20

Bdywgt is stable at 17st 10 (248lbs)


----------



## Neil R

I train at BodyFlex. Gym in Bradford. Usually at 5:30ish.


----------



## Neil R

Seeing as how i appear to have accumulated a few niggly "tweak", I've decided to take 2 weeks to train 'easier' in order to help recovery,as i am going to be pushing the bodyweight up again in march.

the core of this will be from T-Bullets, which I am considering running with Epistane & IGF-1.

Target will be to get to aroung 260-265lb....but that will depend on how well i react!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Do we dare ask what 'easier' means in your case?


----------



## Neil R

LOL, I guess its all relative.

Mon: Chest & tris

1 arm Pec deck - 4 sets 10-15 only went to 110k

Incl DB Press - 3 x 8-12 (50k top set)

Hammer Press - 3 sets 8-12 ( 3 plates)

Cable cross - 8 x 12 (25k) 15-20 secs rest between sets

O'head cable ext - 3 x 12-15 (80k max)

Tri P'down - 3 x 12-15 (90k max)

Lying French press

Ss

CG Bench 3 sets of each 6-10 reps

Tues - Back & abs

Stiff arm Pdown - 4 x 12-15 (60k max)

CG Pull Down - 4 x 10-12 (115k max)

Supported T-Bar - 3 x 10-12 (40k max)

Tri set on Seated LP row - 3 sets of 8-12 for each (60k max)

Stand cabl Row

Seated row (back kept in upright position)

Seat row (Full stretch)

Crunches - 100 reps

Thurs - Delts & Bi's (Trained one of the guys who works at the gym & his mate)

Up The Rack laterals - 3 sets (20-25-30k for 'heaviest' set)

Smith PBN - 4 x 8-12 (90k max)

Cable rear lats - 3 x 12 (20k max)

Ss

EZ upright row - 3 x 10-12 (90k max)

DB Press - 4 x 8-12 (50k max)

Shrugs - 4 x 15-20 (200k max)

Conc Curl - 3 x 12 (15k db)

Machine Preach - 3 x 8-15 (15k)

Fri - Legs

1 Leg ext - 4 x 15 (60k max)

1 Leg Press - 5 x 10-15 (160k max)

Smith Lunge - 3 x 8-12 (120k max)

Squats - 2 x 20 (100k max)

1 leg stand curl - 3 x 12 (37.5k max)

Seat 1 leg curl - 2 x 12 (45k max)

Toes Press - 3 x 30 (280k max)

Only really the Smith lunges where i forgot that I was supposed to be taking it easy, but 1 exercise outta the week ain't a bad effort!

The 2 guys I hit shoulders with told me they had never trained that hard before. Shows the difference between you average gym trainee & a competitive athlete I guess!!


----------



## Neil R

I'm having a try of them there Yok3d this week. Took 5 caps with 1 sachet of No_explode yesterday and my back was pumped for about 4 hours after I'd finished training!!

F00king awesome!

Am starting the T-Bullets on Monday...so that'll be interesting too!


----------



## justheretosnoop

You gonna join the Bullet comp dude?? Would be interesting to see your before & after pics for a change!


----------



## Neil R

I've had a chat with one of the guys who works the gym.

Might get some 'before' pics in...mainly to make sure the weight I gain isn't just blubber.

Its easy for me to just eat & gain weight. Its quality that I'm after.

I'll probably weigh myself too!!

Thats if I survive the Rammstein gig tonight!!!


----------



## yannyboy

Go on Neil

It will be good to see what is needed at that level to compete


----------



## Neil R

Legs today. Pretty good session!

Leg Ext - 4 x 25 (working to stack +5k)

Superset of Sissy Squats & hack Squats (w/t 4plates on hacks)

{Slight black out}

1 Leg press - 3 sets (w/t 200k x 15)

Smith Lunge - 3 sets (w/t 140k x 5)

Seat CR - 2 sets (80k x 30reps)

Toe Press 2 sets - 240k x 30 / 320 x 25

Lying leg curl - 3 sets - doing top half of rep then bottom half (w/t 105 x 10+8)

1 Leg SLD - 3 x 8-10 (bdywgt)


----------



## Neil R

Starting bodyweight is 247lb (17st 9)

I got a guy at the gym to take photos and nearly puked when i saw how fat i am. {so they wont be getting posted.}

Amended my goal a touch as I need to drop a bit of bodyfat


----------



## Ben_Dover

PM me if you need a chat mate... Some guy I know sorted me right out, lost about 10lbs of fat on his advice


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, brilliant!!!


----------



## ShaunMc

sounds like things going well mate ... had a read of your journal to give me a litttle bit of a push today as i got legs and its a slow road to get them back after 6 months off leg work due to cartilage tear


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, i feel for ya Bro.

But slowly slowly catchy monkey! 

Since my knee surgery, the only major amendment I have had to make is i pretty much 'have' to start legs with ectensions to get the knees warmed up.

I've tried squats/hacks/Leg press first but every time my knee starts creating. But I have managed to put up 260k since, It just took a while.

Animal Flex with Mega Cissus is a good combo for the healing as well!


----------



## ShaunMc

cheers bud .. yes pretty much doing same thing starting with xtensions now ..... i was squatting 260 a year ago and reckon can can back there with a bit of time .... i had surgery in right knee six years ago and i have been waiting a year for surgery in left but im fed up waiting so thought i would just bite the bullet and start back


----------



## Neil R

Had a session of Deep Tissue massage Yesterday. Hurt so much I was laughing, so just about spot on! 

I've been feeling quite 'bound up' lately, and my usually stretching regime isn't cutting it anymore, and as I aim to get some meat on my skinny bones I figured I'd best do something to create a bit more room!

Got another session booked for 2 weeks time.

Gotta try remember to weigh in tommorrow, see how my first week has gone!


----------



## Neil R

Well, after 1 week I am now 7lbs better off.

Cant complain at all with that!!


----------



## Neil R

Starting to feel it now!

I'm definately heavier & stronger, but for some wierd reason I'm feeling a bit gassy & bloated!?!

Still, gotta keep plugging away. Next weigh in will be Monday...be intereesting to see what this 2nd week has brought!


----------



## Neil R

Have decided to drop back to 2 T-Bullets & 3 Epi.

The walking around like a bag of gas is starting to annoy me!


----------



## yannyboy

Neil R said:


> Have decided to drop back to 2 T-Bullets & 3 Epi.
> 
> The walking around like a bag of gas is starting to annoy me!


What other anabolics are you taking Neil?


----------



## Neil R

GRHP-6/CJC-1293 combo in a.m & IGF-1 PWO


----------



## Neil R

Had my second lot of physio/DTM.

It appears I have 'weak' glutes, which means my hams are pulling a disproportionate amount, this then means my knee doesn't track correctly.

I've been give some exercises to do to help rectify this, along with having to make sure I do my rotator cuff exercises regulary.

this means for the next 3 weeks (till I see physio next) that I have to begin chest/Tri & Shoulderrs/Bi workouts with Rotator cuff work, and start Back/Abs & Leg workouts with the glute work.

Gonna be in for an uncomfortable few weeks 

Ah well, its for the long term benefit so gotta suck it up!!!


----------



## yannyboy

You will lift heavy Neil!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Cant see it slowing you down much.


----------



## Neil R

C-Physio - Your Local Choice For High Quality Physiotherapy serving clients in Bradford, Halifax and the surrounding areas. He's good!


----------



## Neil R

yannyboy said:


> You will lift heavy Neil!


Its got nothing to do with lifting heavy, its got everything to do with spending 24 years training doing the same kind of lifts and my body 'learning' a certain muscular activity sequence to perform the lift.

For example, when deadlifting, my hamstrings & erectors are dominant and therefore have resulted in "weak" glutes. I now have specific physiotherapy movements to perform to bring the glutes more into play so they are pulling their fair share. this will take the stimulus away from the hams and improve the tracking of the patella, which will then reduce knee pain. Which is likely to be caused from the accident I had a couple of years ago, so these muscle took the brunt of the work and misalligned the muscular pathways.

{Hope this is considered an imformative post, and not mindless banter or 'having a pop'!! :lol: :lol:}


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's today. Was a bit bored with usual workout so put it out on FB for Suggestions. My mate Paddy challenged me to do Branch Warrens shoulder routine! 

Rotator cuff 3 x 20 Outward pulls, 3 x 20 rotations

Bent DB Lats - 17.5k x 15 / 22.5 x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 32.5 x 10

Seat BB Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 5+1pr / 100 x 10+1pr

DB alt Front raise - 20k x 10 / 25 x 10 / 30 x 10 / 37.5 x 8

DB laterals - 22.5k x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 32.5 x 10 / 37.5 x 10 / 45k x 6+5pr

BB curl - 30k x 12 / 40 x 10 / 40 x 10 / 50 x 10

DB conc curl - 12.5k x 12 / 17.5 x 12 / 17.5 x 10

DB Hammer - 22.5k x 10 / 27.5 x 10 / 32.5 x 10 / 37.5 x 8

High cable curl - 20 x 15 / 12 / 12 / 10

Biceps was an attempt to concentrate on keeping the palms flat and squeezing with the Bicep, as I need to work on wrist flexability due to using EZ bar quite a bit over the last several months I've tightened up around that area.


----------



## Neil R

Weighed in, as well. 255lbs (18st 3 = 115.5kg)

Still 5lb short of target, but still got just over a week left of Epi, so we'll see what that gives!

Legs yesterday 

Leg Ext - 50k x 25 / 65 x 25 / 87.5 x 25 / 110 x 20

Squat - 60k x 15 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 5

Front Smith Squats - 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6

Seat CR - 60 x 30 / 80 x 20

Stand CR - 100 x 30 / 100 x 30

Glute Bridges - 30 sec

ss

DB SLD - 25 x 12 / 30 x 12


----------



## Ben_Dover

When's the next comp buddy?


----------



## Neil R

Your guess is as good as mine!! :lol:

Busy working (literally at the mo) and prepping others. So I'm in no rush. Competed 40 odd times already so I've no urgency, and seeing as I've competed to Universe standard 4 times I've not really anything to prove, so I'll take my time and compete when i think my body wants to.


----------



## jordan_

Some great numbers there Neil especially in the squat. Very impressive


----------



## Ben_Dover

Fair enough dude, just see your target and thought it was in aid of a comp... As j said, cracking numbers!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

He's too busy prepping us Ben!!


----------



## yannyboy

Jeez, Neil is 40lbs heavier than me now

Time for a lean bulk I think, lol


----------



## Neil R

I'm still no where need big enough. Just seen Terry Hollands update on Twitter...he's dieted for the last month, since the Arnolds, lost 20lb and is "down to" 27stone 9!!! (387Lb - 175.5kg) O.M.F.G!!!!!


----------



## yannyboy

Neil R said:


> I'm still no where need big enough. Just seen Terry Hollands update on Twitter...he's dieted for the last month, since the Arnolds, lost 20lb and is "down to" 27stone 9!!! (387Lb - 175.5kg) O.M.F.G!!!!!


Yes, I had a photo taken with Terry at the Bodypower Expo and I looked like a little kid standing next to him, lol


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's today. Decided to try beat last weeks workout!

Rotator cuff 3 x 20 Outward pulls, 3 x 20 rotations

Bent DB Lats - 17.5k x 15 / 25 x 12 / 32.5 x 10 / 40 x 8

Seat BB Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6+1pr / 130 x 2+1pr->100 x 7->60 x 12

DB alt Front raise - 20k x 10 / 27.5 x 10 / 32.5 x 10 / 40 x 8

DB laterals - 20k x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 45k x 6+1pr

High cable curl - 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 8->25 x 6

BB curl - 40k x 12 / 50 x 10 / 60 x 8 / 70 x 6

Rope hammer - 45 x 12 / 60 x 10 / 75 x 8

So, pretty much beat everything on shoulders!...and biceps wont okay too!!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Good going Neil.

Bent DB lats 40x8 feck me I cant evan lift one of those baby's of the rack.


----------



## Ben_Dover

fleg said:


> 130kg military press... wow lol good stuff beast


Ditto !!!!!


----------



## philb125

I feel burnt out just reading your workout! Good luck!!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Scary numbers as ever mate!!


----------



## Neil R

Well, I'm suffering for it today!...DOMS!

Still, "No pain, No Gain!"


----------



## yannyboy

Maybe you take up powerlifting!

Heavy poundages mate


----------



## Neil R

I've been contemplating getting back into strongman stuff. Powerlifting's never really appealed to me for some reason,

maybe because I know women 20kg lighter than me squating the same!!! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Had a look back to see what diets been like, only found this one from Sept last year

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 50g all-Bran with cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 75g Brown Rice, 250g cauliflour, 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB

Meal 6 - 350g White fish, 100g Rice, 1 tbsp Udos

Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend

Currently is

Current typical Diet

Meal 1 - 4 Slices Seeded Batch Toast w/ Flax oil on. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB

Meal 6 - 350g White fish, 125g Pasta or Egg Noodles, 1 tbsp Udos

Meal 7 - Growth Factor 50 & Reflex Flapjack (if hungry)

As you can see, not hugely different. So keeping consistant. Slightly more protein/carbs & calories, but thats coz I'm approx 30lb heavier.


----------



## jordan_

Neil do you make your meals before hand or as you go


----------



## Neil R

Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB

these are the meals I take with on a daily basis, everythings prepared beforehand except the oats. I keep a 1-2kg bag in my draw at work 

I might even try workout a rough pro/carb/fat breakdown (as I'm at work now, and slightly bored!)


----------



## Neil R

I get the figures as :-

Pro - 449 Carbs - 486 Fat - 94 Cals - 4588

Although I havent actually planned it that way, this is freakily close to my "Target" requirements of :-

Pro - 448 Carbs - 512 Fat - 93 Cals - 4676


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Neil R said:


> Had a look back to see what diets been like, only found this one from Sept last year
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 50g all-Bran with cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey
> 
> Meal 3 - 75g Brown Rice, 250g cauliflour, 250g ground turkey mince
> 
> Meal 4 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey
> 
> Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB
> 
> Meal 6 - 350g White fish, 100g Rice, 1 tbsp Udos
> 
> Meal 7 - 60g Protein blend
> 
> Currently is
> 
> Current typical Diet
> 
> Meal 1 - 4 Slices Seeded Batch Toast w/ Flax oil on. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey
> 
> Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 250g ground turkey mince
> 
> Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey
> 
> Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB
> 
> Meal 6 - 350g White fish, 125g Pasta or Egg Noodles, 1 tbsp Udos
> 
> Meal 7 - Growth Factor 50 & Reflex Flapjack (if hungry)
> 
> As you can see, not hugely different. So keeping consistant. Slightly more protein/carbs & calories, but thats coz I'm approx 30lb heavier.


Good grief when can i have this it looks good.


----------



## Neil R

Seem to have aquired a bit of a chest infection type annoying cough thing.

However, on the plus side the pumps in the gym are crazy!! :lol:

Chest & Tri's last night.

Rotator cuff work

Bench Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 8 / 140 x 4 / 160 x 1+1f

High cable fly - 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 35 x 8->25 x 6

1 arm Pec deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 12 / 87.5 x 10

Hammer Incl - 60k x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 8->100 x 6

Cable cross - 20 x 15->25 x 12->30 x 12/20 x 15->30 x 10->40x 8/ 25 x 12->30 x 12->35 x8

Rope pressdown (out front) - 40 x 20 / 60 x 15 / 75 x 12

Dips - Bdy x 20 / +15k x 15 / +30 x 12 / +45x 6->+30 x 6->+15x7->bdy x 4

Rev straight bar P/down - 35 x 12 / 40 x 12

ss

O/hand P/down - 35 x 20 / 40 x 15


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night

Glute Bridges - 2 x 30 secs

Deadlift - 60 x 10 / 100 x 10 / 140 x 8 / 180 x8 / 220 x 5 / 240 x 2

Braced T-Bar - 15 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 45 x 10 / 60 x 8

Chins - Bdy x 12 / bdy x 12 / +10k x 10 / +20k x 8

BB Row - 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 160 x 12

Swiss ball crunch - 2 sets 25

Crunch - 20 / 20

ss

Leg raise - 15 / 15

Glute Bridges - 2 x 30 secs

Plus 12 mins on Treadmill, incl 15


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, lower back was a bit screwed from the Deads, as Its the first time I've tried to push it since starting they Physio.

Usually go to 4-4&half a side on BB rows


----------



## jordan_

Neil R said:


> Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey
> 
> Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 250g ground turkey mince
> 
> Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey
> 
> Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB
> 
> these are the meals I take with on a daily basis, everythings prepared beforehand except the oats. I keep a 1-2kg bag in my draw at work
> 
> I might even try workout a rough pro/carb/fat breakdown (as I'm at work now, and slightly bored!)


This may sound a stupid question and in fact it probably is but do you have your cinnamon and honey then munch down your chicken/turkey/fish? Basically what I'm saying is can this be done so you don't have to eat it in a meal as long as your still eating your carbs and protein within the same time scale?


----------



## Neil R

I mix the cinnamon & Oats together, add the boiling water. Stir, and leave it to stand whilst I'm eating the chicken/Turkey.

Then i add a squeeze of honey to the oats, stir it again and eat.

Simples


----------



## jordan_

So you can eat your protein and carbs as separate meal as long as its eaten in the same time scale say 20 mins to half hour

I ask this as its not always practical time wise for me to prepare full blown meals due to running around after the little one lol


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

jordan0689 said:


> So you can eat your protein and carbs as separate meal as long as its eaten in the same time scale say 20 mins to half hour


Surely it never takes you 20 min to 1/2 hour to eat your chicken. Dont keep over thinking things. Get it down ya boy.


----------



## Neil R

??

It takes me about 10-15 mins total. That includes prepping, cooking & eating.

Never tried mixing the chicken with the oats, but TBH that sounds gipping anyway.


----------



## jordan_

Lmao I didn't mean chicken and your oats together it's hard to write what I'm trying to ask lol. But you've answered my question anyway.


----------



## Neil R

Keeping with the consistency...

1hr cardio this morning @ 6:30am, walking to work.

4 hrs o/time (@ dbl time!!  )

1 hr cardio, walking home.

Gotta make sure I can still see them abs, even in the offseason!


----------



## yannyboy

Yeah, I'll be working today, but I'll be walking 10 yards to my cab and doing the same when I get home!!


----------



## justheretosnoop

I've just walked up the stairs to get in the shower. If I'm feeling spritely I might even pick the pace up on the way back down!


----------



## Neil R

yannyboy said:


> Yeah, I'll be working today, but I'll be walking 10 yards to my cab and doing the same when I get home!!


...and that would be why I have abs & X-mas tree all year round...even at 18st+  :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Neil R said:


> ...and that would be why I have abs & X-mas tree all year round...even at 18st+  :lol:


You've got a point, lol


----------



## Neil R

Had another round of physio on saturday. F**ker went in deep down my spine & hit my IT band hard too!

Legs today was a bit of a struggle as I didn't feel the same stability in my back that I normally do. Probably due to the work that was done relaxing everything up.

Leg Ext - 65 x 20 / 87.5 x 20 / 110 x 20

Squat - 60k x 15 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 6

hack Squats - 1pl x 12 / 2 x 12 / 3 x 10

Smith Lunges - 60k x 10 / 100k x 10 / 140 x 5

Glute Bridges - +20k x 20 sec / + 40k x 10sec / + 30 x 15 sec->Bdy x 15sec

ss

DB SLD - 30 x 12 / 35 x 12 / 40 x 12

Toe Press - 240k x 50 / 320 x 40 / 450 x 25

Seat CR - 60 x 30 / 100 x 20


----------



## Ben_Dover

How do you lunge on a smith machine?


----------



## Neil R

Easy, the leg your working stays stationary, the non-working leg goes behind you.


----------



## yannyboy

BJ1938 said:


> How do you lunge on a smith machine?


I've done them, they are a killer exercise!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Oh i get you, couldnt get my little head around it at first


----------



## jordan_

I'm going to do my lunges on the smith machine this week that looks like a good way to hit them rather than dumbells in each hand


----------



## Neil R

Had a bad couple of weeks of late. Got a dose of the squits. Been dropping 1lb per day for just over 2 weeks now 

So, am 5lb lighter than when I started T-B's and strength (naturally) has also suffered.

Just trying to ride it out and get 'solid' again, then I can work on repairing the damage!


----------



## Neil R

The Deep Tissue is showing some signs of improvement.

I now have very little discomfort in my shoulder, only minor knee pain and lower back pain is vastely reduced.

Unfortunately it has ALL gone to my left hip, which is significantly painful!!!

Still, managed a reasonable chest & tri session today:

Bench Press - 60k x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6 / 140 x 2 / 140 x 1

Hammer Incl - 80k x 12 / 120 x 10 / 160 x 5 / 160 x 4->120 x 6

Pec Dec - 50k x 15 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 7 / 80 x 10

Inc cable - 20k x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 8

Cable X - 25 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 8 / 35 x 8

EZ Bar Tri P'down - 50 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 90 x 10

Floor Presses - 100 x 6 / 120 x 4 / 120 x3

Dips Bdy x 15 / +20 x 8 / +40 x 6

Rope P'down - 40 x 12 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 12


----------



## Neil R

So, due to having the squits for nearly 3 weeks, I am now back to square 1.

Think I'm gonna hit another cycle of Ph's from Monday.

Will weigh myself, probably friday, to see where I am sitting. I would forsee a pretty decent "weight" gain due to at least 10-15lbs being rebound.

Be interesting if I can get back over the 250lb mark...and how quickly!


----------



## Neil R

Current Diet

Meal 1 - 4 Slices Seeded Batch Toast w/ Flax oil on. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB

Meal 6 - 300g White fish, 100g Rice, 1 tbsp Flax Oil

Meal 7 - Growth Factor 50 & Reflex Flapjack (if hungry)

Looking back this is still very similar to what it was a month or so ago. But its good to notes these things so I can look back and see the consistency


----------



## Ben_Dover

Wow, what are the macros on that lot mate?


----------



## Neil R

BJ1938 said:


> Wow, what are the macros on that lot mate?


Approx = Pro - 450 Carbs - 490 Fat - 90


----------



## yannyboy

Wow, mega protein Neil!!


----------



## Neil R

Most days its 380g, Meal 7 is only 2-3 times a week


----------



## Ben_Dover

Christ, thought it was alot reading the meals... I'd love to own a butchers near you!


----------



## Ben_Dover

I try upping mine to 200 and feel like a whale!!!


----------



## Neil R

I'd say carbs are at a level whereby I have plenty of energy, am kept "full" but minimal fat accumulation. When I diet down I usually start at 250g a day for first few weeks then knock off 50g as and when I need, till I hit a low of 70-100g a day.


----------



## jordan_

Neil what are your views on protein consumption? Do you think you need higher than 1g to 1.5g per pound of body weight?


----------



## Neil R

jordan0689 said:


> Neil what are your views on protein consumption?


I highly recommend it! :lol:

I generally aim for 1.5g per Lb of lean bodyweight, but I dont stress it if I go over.

If I go higher than 2g/lb then I'll look at my diet.

It is mostly an individual thing though, some respond to higher protein diets than others.

I dont know many who have grown significantly from <1g per lb though!


----------



## jordan_

That's interesting I may try and make sure I'm at least 1.5g per lb of body weight from now on series as you have said not many have grown from less


----------



## Neil R

Been back to 'big-boy-poops' for a few days now so am confident the squits have gone!! 

I've done cardio yesterday pre-breakfast & this morning and am starting on my next 'phase' as of today.

Gym wise, I have got a semi-permanant training partner (he'll be there for 2-3 sessions per week)...plus he's weighing in at about 270-275lbs, strength is close enough to me to make me push a little to stay ahead, but I'm far enough ahead for him to bust one to catch up, so I think this will be a good partnership.

Saying that, i completely ruined him on shoulders & bi's on friday! :lol: :lol:

I am focusing on 4 "Power moves" for the next 6-8 weeks. Squat, bench, Deadlift & Shoulder Press. I'll do a few ancillary movements to assist, but this next phase is power orientated, with an aim of thickening up everything.

Diet is staying the same.

Supplements are 3 x MegaVol, 3 x Epistane & 1 x T-Bullet per day. I'll probably back this up with IGF-1 for first few wweks, and then switch to ghrp/cjc combo.

See if i can get over the 260lb mark!??


----------



## Neil R

Legs (ish!)

Hip Physio exercises - 3 rounds. Then :-

Smith Squat - 60x12/100x10/140x6/160x3/160x2/

I have to wear a Thera-band around my knees for these; as I decend i have to contract the hips/glutes to inervater them and make then work harder than they normally do, but the damned thing snapped!.

Rev Hack - 80x12/120x10/160x8/200x8/240x5

Leg ext - 65x20/87.5x20/110x15

Seat CR - 60x20/80x15/115x15

I am, temporarily, not training hams as they have been taking to much of the load, so the workout (until i'm fixed) is aimed toward getting the glutes/hips to do its fair share of the work. Once this is achieved hams will be re-integrated into the workout. For the time being they will only get a secondary stimulus from Deadlift on back day, and from stabilising on any other exercise.


----------



## Neil R

Argh!!! This f**ing HIP!!!!

Cant press coz i get no stability from the damned thing so I end up 'tilting' to one side.

Will be taking this up with the physio on Friday!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Brock, maybe that was Neil in the bench vid you posted the other day??!


----------



## jordan_

Dorsey said:


> Brock, maybe that was Neil in the bench vid you posted the other day??!


Lmao I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Neil R

Well, had more Physio this morning. Hip is now starting to feel better...well, less painful 

Had a good(ish) shoulder workout

Smith Press - 60x15/80x12/100x10/120x5/140x2->100x8->60x12

DB lats - 20x12/27.5x12/35x8/35x6+4pr->27.5x8->17.5x10+4pr

Upright row - 40x12/60x12/80x12/

Incl Smith PBN - 40x10/60x6/62.5x4/

{at some point in this I managed to pinch something in the middle of my back...which is both f**king annoying AND f**king painfull!!}

DB Conc curl - 12.5x12/17.5x10/25x8->17.5x6

Cable conc - 20x12/20x12/25x8/25x7+1n

Alt DB curl - 15x10/15x10/15x10/20x10/25x6


----------



## Neil R

had a pretty hectic weekend. Firstly, was at the NABBA North-East where a few friends were competing.

Then hit the Expo on Sunday. So 2 days of 'inadequate' eating and several hours of cardio has kinda taken its toll.

However, after seeing some of the monsters at the expo yesterday, it has kind reminded me that i've been stuck in a bit of a rut with training, and really do need to make some progress.

Only sh1tter was, its Leg day today, which I wasn't looking forward to as they are still aching pretty badly.

But, i did 'em anyway! 

Hip/glute physio - 2x20 of 3 movements

Smith Squats - 60x12/80x12/100x10/140x8/160x1 <-This last one was done after a first attempt, where the whole machine moved by several inches when i was 'in the hole'. (I was squatting knee-to-ankles)

Rev hacks - 80x12/160x10/240x6/300x2

Leg Ext - 65x20/65x25/87.5x20/87.5x20

Toe Press - 200x35/280x25/350x20

Seat CR - 60x25/80x20/80x16

Right knee was aching pretty badly after the 'machine insident'. In fact it still is. I'll remember to anchor it down next week so I can do reps with it!!


----------



## Neil R

Right knee is now rather painful!!


----------



## Neil R

Saw physio yesterday. He's taped it up & I have to wear a support to take some pressure off the patella tendon, as well as ice/coolpad the area.

He also wants me to not train legs for a few weeks....

...hmmm?!


----------



## Neil R

Okay, after buggering up my knee 2 weeks ago, and having a few sh1t workouts due to being busy both at work & with prepping, i finally managed to have a meaningful Leg workout today!

Leg Ext - 3 x 20

Squat - 5 x 12-6

Rev hack - 3 x 12-3

DB stiff deads - 3 x 12-10

Leg Curl - 2 x 12-15

Stand CR - 2 x 15

Was pleased my knee held out...although i was taking it easy for that exact reason.

Just gotta progress back to 'normal' workouts over the next few weeks!


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, that has been said! 

Did manage 80k on ext, 180 on squat & 240 on rev hacks so happy with it.


----------



## Neil R

Workout today was a little off-the-chain! haha

Was still pumped 4 hours afterwards!! Good arrows! 

Incl cbl fly - 4 x 15-12

Incl BB Press - 5 x 12-2 (last set drop set)

cbl cross - 4 x 12-10 (last set drop set, totalling 30 reps)

Hammer bench - 4 x 12-6

1 arm pec-deck - 2 x 12

O'head cbl ext - 4 x 15-10

CG Press - 4 x 12-6

V-bar p/dwn - 10 x 12


----------



## yannyboy

Do you prefer starting with an isolation exercise first Neil and what's the reasoning for doing the pec dec one armed?


----------



## Neil R

i start with isolation exercises to pre-exhaust the muscle and make them work harder on the presses. You have to have half a mind on it though as your weights drop significantly, for example the other week I was hitting 4 plates aside on the hammer, when hitting it earlier in the routine.

The 1 arm pec deck allows your arm to come right across the central pec line and hit that 'hard to reach' upper inner pec area.

Just been reading your new journal, do you not class your PWO as a meal?


----------



## yannyboy

Yes, I do class the PWO as a meal, I was just writing it out as Paul gave it to me

Interesting on the one arm pec dec, might give it a try


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs tonight

Glute Bridges - 2 x 30 secs

Deadlift - 60 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 10 / 180 x8 / 220 x 4 / 240 x 1

BB Row - 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 6

Incl Bench DB Row - 30 x 12 / 35 x 12 / 40 x 8

Chins - Bdy x 12 / +15k x 10 / +30k x 6 / +15 x 8

Swiss ball crunch - 3 sets 20-15

Cbl Side Crunch - 2 x 15 @ 15k

Weighed myself afterwards as I had droped to 242lbs after NABBA British weekend. Back to 255lbs


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday, what a sesh! Fookin great!

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 9 / 140 x 4 / 160 x 1neg

DB Lats - 15k x 12 / 20 x 12 / 22.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 8->15 x 8 /

Wide U/right row - 50k x 12 / 60 x 8 / 80 x 8 /

Shrugs - 140 x 15 / 220 x 8

2 arm DB curl - 15k x 12 / 20 x 10 / 22.5 x 9 / 22.5 x 10->15 x 8

Machine Preach - 22.5k x 12 / 35 x 10 / 45 x 6 /

High cable curls - 3 x 10 @ 25 / 4 x 10 @ 20 /


----------



## Neil R

Legs again today. (Monday is Leg day  )

Glutes Bridges & hip physio exercises

Leg Ext - 50 x 20 / 65 x 20 / 87.5 x 20

Squat - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 10 / 180 x 4 / 180 x 3

Rev hack - 80x12 / 160 x 12 / 240 x 6 / 300 x 4

stiff deads - 50 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 12

Seat CR - 40 x 25 / 60 x 20 / 80 x 15

Stand CR - 100 x 15 / 200 x 15

Knee was really tender so squats were done with quite a slow cadence, approx 3 sec down & 3 sec up.

Happy that it held up though!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tris today. Completely different session to last week :-

Bench Press - 60 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 10 / 140 x 3+1f / 140 x 2+1f / 140 x 1->100 x 7

Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 95 x 10

Incl Hammer - 80 x 15 / 120 x 12 / 140 x 6+2pr / 160 x 4+5pr

Incl Cab Fly - 25k x 12 / 12 / 12 / 12 / 12 / 12 / 10 / 10 / 8

Rope p'down - 40 x 15 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 8

DB Ext - 30 x 12 / 40 x 12 / 50 x 10 / 60 x 6

Floor Press - 60 x 12 / 100 x 6 / 140 x 2 / 120 x 4 / 120 x 4

Absolutely 100% f00ked now!  I love it!!!


----------



## Neil R

Pretty good back workout today.

Supported T-Bar - 3 x 12 <-Only using top 1/2 of range of motion to keep constant tension and really 'pull through'

Rope pulls - 3 x 12-20 <- maxing with stack +10k

Behind neck Pull downs - 3 x 8-12 <- maxing at 95k

Low Pulley rows - 5 x 12-2 <- maxing at 200k for 5reps without straps, just a belt as hip/back a little tight

Deadlift - 3 x 5-1 <- Maxing at 220k

Back was crazy pumped after this. Literally to the point that I couldn't walk properly!  Awesome!!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's today, another great sesh!!

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 9 / 140 x 5 / 160 x 1neg

DB Lats - 15k x 12 / 17.5 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 22.5 x 10 / 27.5 x 10 / 32.5 x 8 /

1 arm cable rear delt - 10 x 12 / 15 x 15

Wide U/right row - 3 x 15 @ 50k

2 arm DB curl - 15k x 12 / 17.5 x 12 / 20 x 10 / 22.5 x 9 /

High cable curls - 20 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 30 x 12

Machine Preach - 4 x 12 @ 25

Cab 2 arm Preach - 2 x 12 @ 20 1 x 10 @ 30

Really please with the PB on Shoulder press, been working towards this for a while now.


----------



## philb125

Congrats on pb mate! Session looks awesome! Very impressive.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Congrats mate. Good to see 'old timers' like you still hitting PB's!


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Wow!

Well impressed with the lateral raises and the pressing.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Loz1466868022

i know lat raises at 27.5 only in my dreams lol good going neal


----------



## Neil R

Cheers guys. The physio is really helping, and finally I'm getting back into 'regular' training.

Legs today, which< I have to admit, even by my standards was pretty crazy!!

Leg Ext - 50k x 20/ 65 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 95 x 20

Smith Squat - 60k x 15/ 100 x 12/ 140 x 12 / 180 x 10 / 220 x 6

Rev Hack - 120k x 12 / 200 x 12 / 280 x 8 (PB)/ 320 x 6(PB)

Toe Press - 200k x 40/ 280 x 30 / 360 x 20

Leg Curl - 75k x 12 / 90 x 12 / 105 x 12

Leg Ext - 80 x 25 (Bottom half of rep)


----------



## Neil R

Should update on the diet side, as things have changed there.

Food diet is pretty much the same :-

Meal 1 - 4 Slices Seeded Batch Toast w/ Honey & cinnamon. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 100g Brown Rice, 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 100g Oats w cinnamon & Honey , 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - PWO giving 50g Protein 30g carbs, 8g Glutamine 8g Creatine & 1.5g HMB

Meal 6 - 300g White fish, 100g Rice, 1 tbsp Udo's Oil

I dropped meal 7 due to using GHRP-6/CJC combo last thing before bed, and I wanted a reasonably empty stomach for it to work. I have been doing this for the last 3 weeks and can say I am leaner & fuller from it.

Starting yesterday I have switched to IGF-1 PWO so i will, if time permits add Meal 7 back in.

The T-Bullets finished just over a week ago & the Epistane finished middle of last week.

I am now using :-

Reload (2 caps last thing before bed)

Kre-volution-X - 6 caps a day

PhD HMB - 4g a day

IGF-1 - 50mch PWO

target is to hold bodyweight ready for the next push.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tris today. Completely different session to last week :-

Incl DB Fly - 25 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 12 / 40 x 10 / 45 x 8 / 50 x 4(PB)

Incl Bench - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 6 / 140 x 3 / 140 x 1->100 x 8

Decl Hammer - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 6+2pr / 120 x 4+2pr->80 x 6

Cab Fly - 25k x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10

EZ p'down - 50 x 15 / 70 x 12 / 90 x 8 / 100 x 9(PB)

O'head EZ Ext - 50 x 12 / 60 x 12 / 70 x 10

CG Smith Press - 60 x 12 / 100 x 6 / 100 x 5->60 x 8


----------



## Ben_Dover

50kg flys? :jaw:


----------



## Christo23

BJ1938 said:


> 50kg flys? :jaw:


That's easy mate I do 50kg lateral raises and my nose is bigger than Pinocchio! Very impressive mate


----------



## Neil R

Another awesome workout today. Recently they've been so far off the charts its unreal!

Supported T-Bar - 20 x 15 / 35 x 12 / 50 x 10 / 65 x8 <-Only using top 1/2 of range of motion to keep constant tension and really 'pull through'

Behind neck Pull downs - 60 x 12 / 75 x 12 / 90 x 10 / 105 x 8

Low Pulley rows - 100 x 12 / 140 x 12 / 170 x10 / 200 x 8(PB) (without wraps, straps or a belt)

Deadlift - 140 x 10 / 180 x 6 / 220 x 2

Rope pulls - 75 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 10

Hang Leg Raise - 18 / 15 / 15

Crunch - 15 / 15 / 15

Back was totally pumped after this, and I gotta admit I felt f**kin' indestructible!!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Awesome numbers Neil, my low pulley row only goes to 95... Wish it had more!

Does behind neck pulldown hit rear delts? Presume its on lat pulldown machine?


----------



## Neil R

BJ1938 said:


> Awesome numbers Neil, my low pulley row only goes to 95... Wish it had more!


Pin extra plates to it. Thats what I do if machine is small! 



BJ1938 said:


> Does behind neck pulldown hit rear delts? Presume its on lat pulldown machine?


Hits mainly lower lats, but by nature will have an impact on rear delts. Machine is f**ked though, hence me using a medium weight.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Medium??? Jesus... I need to hurry and get massive! Fair play to your weights fella


----------



## Neil R

BJ1938 said:


> Medium??? Jesus... I need to hurry and get massive! Fair play to your weights fella


Dont forget, I weigh over 18stone!!


----------



## LaMbErT*

Much respect man, could learn alot from you. Some weights to be pushing!


----------



## Neil R

Cheers, Hopefully my post are easy to read and not full of unneccessary long words!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's today, another great sesh!!

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 8 / 140 x 4 felt a tweak in right shoulder so racked it, but would have had 6 reps I recon

DB Lats - 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 37.5 x 10 (PB)/ 45 x 6+2pr(PB)

Wide U/right row - 50k x 12 / 80 x 12 / 110 x 10 (PB)/ 140 x 6 (PB)

Smith shrugs - 140 x 20 / 220 x 31 (PB)

2 arm DB curl - 12.5k x 12 / 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 6 / 22.5 x 6

High cable curls - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12

Cab 2 arm Preach - 30 x 12 / 50 x 10 / 70 x 4+1static

So 5 x Pesonal best in one workout. Gonna have to go back through this weeks workouts to see how many I've hit this week!


----------



## Neil R

I count 10 Personal best this week!!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

Well done Neil on pb's all going really well


----------



## Neil R

Monday, so Leg day. Had to take care as I had a slight incident with the knee at the weekend, so I had to have a few sprays of X-Pain and put a neoprene support on. But, it held up.

Leg Ext - 50k x 20/ 65 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 95 x 20

Smith Squat - 60k x 15/ 100 x 12/ 140 x 12 / 180 x 6

Rev Hack - 120k x 12 / 200 x 12 / 280 x 8 / 340 x 5(PB)

Rom Deads - 60k x 12 / 80 x 12

Seat CR - 60 x 15 / 80 x 15

Toe Press - 200k x 30/ 240 x 20


----------



## Neil R

Had a slightly earier session for chest & tri's yesterday, due to an odd squelch in my pec last week. Thought it better safe than sorry!

Incl Hammer - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 6+2pr / 120 x 5+2pr

Decl Hammer - 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 100 x 8

Pec Deck - 50 x 12 / 65 x 12 / 80 x 12

ss

Rev Grp mach press - 50 x 15 / 60 x 12 / 80 x 9

Incl Cab cross - 20 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x12

ss

Cable Cross - 20 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x10

Stgt bar p'down - 50 x 20 / 70 x 12 / 90 x 8

Seat EZ Ext - 35k x 12 / 45 x 12 / 55 x 10 / 65 x 8

Floor Press - 60 x 12 / 100 x 6 / 100 x 5 / 140 x / 120 x 3

Was pumped to heck after this, might do it again next week!.......if I remember!


----------



## Neil R

Managed to get in 45mins cardio this morning, before breakfast. Just want to increase fitness levels a bit to help recovery...and if I drop a little bodyfat, then thats an extra bonus! 

Back & Abs today, Did the same workout as last week, well almost!

Supported T-Bar - 20 x 15 / 35 x 12 / 50 x 10 / 70 x8 <-Only using top 1/2 of range of motion to keep constant tension and really 'pull through'

Behind neck Pull-ups - Bdy x 12 / 8 / 10

Low Pulley rows - 100 x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x8 / 220 x 5(PB) (last set was bit bit tricky as tyhe weight kept pulling me off the bench, but, it was done without wraps, straps or a belt)

Deadlift - 140 x 10 / 180 x 6 / 220 x 1 (erectors were so pumped I could barely stand up properly)

Rope pulls - 75 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 115 x 10

Hang Leg Raise - 20 / 18 /

Crunch - 15 / 15 / 15

So, another good session...which is the way we like it, right?


----------



## Ben_Dover

What was your 45mins mate? Brisk walk? Nice workout btw


----------



## Neil R

Yep, early morning cardio is always brisk walk. And, living in Yorkshire its mostly uphill!


----------



## LaMbErT*

Really good workouts, feels good when you know you have done a decent session that you couldn't have put anymore into it!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's today, as its friday, bit of an up & down one!

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 6, 3, 3 felt another twinge in right shoulder so had to be careful

DB Lats - 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 37.5 x 12 (PB)/ 45 x 4+5pr

Wide U/right row - 60k x 12 / 90 x 12 / 120 x 8 / 145 x 7 (PB)

BB shrugs - 180 x 15 / 260 x 20 (PB)

2 arm DB curl - 12.5k x 12 / 15 x 12 / 17.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 6 / 27.5 x 4

High cable curls - 20 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 /

1 arm Preach - 7 x 8-12

Finished up with some stretching for front Delt/Bicep & rear delts.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Mate those lats raises are awesome, I struggle to pick the 45's up!!


----------



## Neil R

They're pretty lose, style wise. The first 3 sets are the stricter ones with the squeeze up & control down.

Last 2 sets use more body english with an attempt to control the negative. Delts are screaming by this point.


----------



## Ben_Dover

I bet they are!!


----------



## Neil R

Monday again, so Leg day again!! 

Leg Ext - 50k x 20/ 65 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 102.5 x 20

Smith Squat - 60k x 15/ 100 x 12/ 140 x 12 / 180 x 9 / 220 x 3

Rev Hack - 120k x 12 / 200 x 12 / 300 x 7(PB) / 365 x 3(PB)

Sissy Squat - Bdy x 8 <- 2 sets. Pause for a sec at bottom

ss

Front Squat - 60 x 12 <- 2 sets

Toe Press - 200k x 30/ 280 x 24 / 320 x 14

Seat CR - 60 x 15 / 60 x 15 / 80 x 15

Smith stiff Deads - 60k x 12 <- 3 sets, pause half a sec at bottom

Shakin' like a sh1teing dog after this....altough I think I might have followed through on one or two sets! Hahaha


----------



## Neil R

Had to do a little cardio yesterday evening, to try loosen my legs up a little.

Not worked  Calves, Hams, Quads & glutes are all pretty damned sore...am walking like a penguin!!


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so update Re: my current situation.

On tuesday I had a slight incident whilst warming up my triceps, the incident being, that i felt a wet squaltchy pop in my right Tricep.

Put some ICE on it and went on up to A&E, where they told me I had torn the belly of the tricep.

I have had an appointment with the Trauma specialist this morning and she confirmed I have a grade 2 rupture of the Tricep belly, which she 'estimated' would take 6 weeks to heal fully (she clearly doesn't know me! LOL)

I have an appointment with my physio on Saturday, so i will take it up with them, but I suspect I will be back in the Gym on Monday.

I'll update further when I know a little more. But I have already started planning workouts to train around the issue and minimise muscle loss. 

"The difference between an obstacle and a defeat is simple - an obstacle opens the door to possibilities; a defeat closes it." - Rich Gaspari


----------



## Neil R

Figured, as I'm not hitting the gym till after I've seen my Physio, I'd hit some cardio, so walked home from work.

Hours cardio done.

Slightly altered diet las few days too

Meal 1 - 4 x Wholegrain seeded batch w/ honey & cinnamon, 200ml LEW 1 sccop Whey Iso + udo's

Meal 2 - Chicken (200g approx) + 1 Cinnamon & Raisin Bagel

Meal 3 - 50g Brown rice, 250g Turkey, 1/4lb Peas

Meal 4 - Chicken (200g approx) + 1 Cinnamon & Raisin Bagel

Meal 5 - 250g Fish, 100g Rice

Meal 6 - PhD Growth Factor 50 bar

Lower carbs & hitting cardio is aimed at shedding a bit of fat, plus increasing CV fitness for improved recovery.


----------



## Neil R

Physio did an ultra-sound and confirmed a 2/3 inch tear across the right tricep.

Will heal completely, in time. She gave me some exercises to do and guidance on workouts for next couple of weeks, but good news is I'm back at the gym on Monday! 

Did some more cardio today to celebrate!!


----------



## Neil R

Not going to be many updates regarding workouts, as there's rather a lot of "odd" movements, partials etc that are pretty difficult to describe.

hopefully in the next week or so the tricep with be healed enough and strong enough to begin doing 'regular' workouts, albeit lighter, and I can comence building (or trying to) back to where I was...and surpassing, obviously!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Neil R said:


> Not going to be many updates regarding workouts, as there's rather a lot of "odd" movements, partials etc that are pretty difficult to describe.
> 
> hopefully in the next week or so the tricep with be healed enough and strong enough to begin doing 'regular' workouts, albeit lighter, and I can comence building (or trying to) back to where I was...and surpassing, obviously!


Good news then Neil. I knew it wouldn't keep you down.


----------



## Neil R

Managed to get through Chest & Tri's today, without further set back

Even manged a 20kg Bench Press mg:


----------



## justheretosnoop

Big numbers as ever dude!!


----------



## Neil R

Yeah man! Was a PB!! :lol:

Legs are so sore from (what i thought) was sucha sh1te leg workout, that cardio today, was both (a) Difficult & (2) a must. Did help me to loosen up, until I sat down again! 

Had LEW with Whey Iso & Rice cakes with marmite on for breakfast...so nice, I'm thinking of making this my regular breakfast for the next few week!


----------



## Neil R

Slowly edging my way back to more normal workouts. Did Delts & Bi's yesterday and have DOMs in the delts, which I'm really happy with 

UTR laterals - 10x15->12.5x15->15x12 / 12.5x15->15x12->17.5x12 / 12.5x15->15x12->17.5x12

EZ Bar Upright row - 35kx 12 / 45 x 12 / 45 x 12 <- Constant tension

Machine Press - 30x25 / 37.5x25 / 45 x 25 / 52.5 x 20 <- bottom half of range to avoid tricep involvement

Wide Grip Smith high shrug - 60 x 15 / 60 x 15

1 arm mach Preach - 10k x 15 / 10 x 12 / 10 x 12

1 arm DB curl - 10 x 12 / 10 x 12 / 15 x 12 / 15 x 12

Conc Curl - 12.5 x 12 - 3 sets

Close EZ curl - 35 x 12 / 35 x 120 / 35 x 10

ss

Wide EZ curl - 35 x 12 / 35 x 120 / 35 x 10


----------



## Neil R

Been having a think about ramping things up a little. Decided that a short cycle to aid the recovery process is in order.

Nothing too complicated. Will be as follows:

600mg Test prop/wk

30mg Epistane/day

1xT-Bullet/day

5iu Gh/day


----------



## Neil R

Had a good back, abs & cardio session today. Have changed gyms so will take a week or two to get used to the new equipment; but, hopefully, that'll give me more healing time.

Even though I used several different machines today, I did notice good progress, as I could handle more weight without the tricep bothering me, even manged to deadlift, although I only did a couple of sets and stayed at 120k.

Still, thats a more productive workout than I've had in a few weeks, and I've nailed 2 cardio sessions today!!


----------



## Neil R

Been really busy of late (as you can probably tell by the fact its been 2 weeks since I last posted)

The New gym wasn't quite what I wanted, so have gone back to where I was before.

The tricep is improving steadily, have got my bench from 20k, back to 90k, and it still gives me problems if I get overzealous with anything.

My knee doesn't seem to be improving and my hip & back are 'intermittant' at best. Its now at a point where I cannot squat with the free bar anymore without getting severe joint problems, and almost zero feel in the quads. I'm gonna try smith machine squats for a few weeks to see if I can subsidise with them.

I have an appointment with the Physio on Saturday, so i think I need to raise the question as to whether its actually an arthritic/Rheumatic problem, as something similiar is occuring in my right shoulder joint. Kinda feels like broken glass in there.

Other than that, I have dropped the prop & switched onto tren instead. But thats about the only changes since the last update.


----------



## freddee

How was the prop, I always get bad pip from test prop? when you say switched, do you mean you are using tren without any test??


----------



## Neil R

The prop was okay. Yes, I dropped the prop completely & switched to Tren.

I raised the rheumatic/arthritic situation with the Physio. Before they send me for scans, they did some manipulations to the Patella, and applied Physio-tape that I had to wear all weekend. They have also given me a couple of specific "Patella-tracking" movements to perform, just to make double sure that its not still a tracking problem. Then they will send my for the relevant scans.

I am contemplating dropping a specific "Leg day" from my weekly routine, and re-structuring my workouts along the lines of

Mon - Back w/ SLDL for hams

Tues - Shoulders + Leg Ext

Thurs - Chest

Fri - Arm + Leg Press (or any Pressing movement I can still do for legs)


----------



## Neil R

Update Re: Tren

F**K me its a *****!!!!!

Put a shot in my glute on Sunday and the foooker has been so sore for the last week I haven't even been able to sleep (which aint doing anything for my mood!)

On Wednesday it actually looked like I had 2 glute muscles on that side. Without a shadow of a doubt the worst PIP I have ever experienced.

On the plus side, the lack of sleep has really knocked my appetite so dieting is a piece of p155" LOL ...every cloud!


----------



## Ben_Dover

What lab Neil?


----------



## Neil R

Veyron.

Damn glute still tender today!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Only had slight pip myself and that was bad enough... Bet it's horrible!


----------



## EXTREME

There are way too many labs, it's as bad as supplement companies!

Many of these brands are private label, you buy 100 bottles and label tham as you see fit, I know bcos I know who makes em!

I'm glad I'm done with gear, its a lottery to even know you have the right thing nowadays, more so with these cheap brands.


----------



## Neil R

Good back workout yesterday, things seem to be improving (at last!!)

Hammer Rows - 4 x 7-12 , working to 80kg a side

Behind Neck Pull down - 4 x 10-12 w/t 90k

Low Pulley Row - 3 x 10-12 w/t 160kg

Parallel Bent Row - 4 x 10-12 w/t 100kg

Hyper ext - 3 x 15

Rope pulls - 3 x 11-15 w/t 100kg

Side crunch - 3 x 15

Cable crunch 3 x 15

Rev twists - 1 x 100


----------



## Neil R

Havent updated the 'diet' of late, is as follows (has been for last month actually)

Meal 1 - 6or7 Rice cakes w/light drizzle of marmite. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey + 10ml Udo's

Meal 2 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 50g Brown Rice, 150-200g Broccolli 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200g approx Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - Intra w/o - 20g BCAA

PWO - Whey Iso giving 50g Protein

Meal 6 - 250-300g White fish, 200g Sweet Potato, 1 tbsp Udo's Oil


----------



## Tom84

Do you mind if I copy this into the example diets thread in the nutrition section.

What are you goals from the diet - basically I'm interested what you do with your carbs Pre contest?


----------



## Neil R

This is, effectively, a pre-contest diet. With the minor difference that I'm not planning on competing (unless work eases up significantly), so its designed to drop bodyfat whilst maintaining muscle. Which, so far, it is doing.

Nothing is really "set in stone", food wise, I just aim for 50g protein & 40g Carbs per meal with an aim of approx 1g/lb per day carbs & 1.5g per lb per day protein.

the actual macros of the above, are roughly :- Pro = 345g, Carbs = 220, Fat = 65g

Water is taken in throughout the day at roughly 6 ltrs.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday,had a much better one than of late!

DB Lats - 15 x 15 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 35 x 8

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 8 / 100 x 6

Wide U/right row - 50k x 12 / 60 x 12 / 70 x 8 / 80 x 12

BB shrugs - 130 x 15 / 180 x 12 / 220 x 10

BB rev curl - 20 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 10

1 arm Cab Preach - 15 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 7 / 25 x 5+1

2 arm DB curl - 12.5k x 12 / 17.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 6 /

DB conc curl - 12.5 x 12 / 17.5 x 10 / 17.5 x 10

Machine Preach curls - 40 x 15

Finished up with 15 mins cardio on treadmill.


----------



## Neil R

Changed the "supps" the other day, as i've come to the end of T_Bullets.

Cycle now switched to :-

500mg Tren/wk

30mg Anavar/day

40mg Winstrol/day

5iu Gh/day

I think i should lean out a bit more now!


----------



## Neil R

Managed to do a leg workout yesterday, which cheered me up as I love leg days!! 

Leg Ext - 50 x 50 / 65 x 20 / 80 x 20

ss

Sissy Squat - 12 / 12 / 12

Hack Squat (ish) - 40 x 12+12* / 80 x 10+12* / 120 x 8+12* / 160 x 12* / 200 x 15*

DB SLDL - 22.5 x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 32.5 x 12

* Hack were Full reps to begin with. The * indicates a partial movement, for physio purposes which involves standing with feet directly under the body & with the spine 'neutralised'. Range of motion is approx 3-4 inches


----------



## Neil R

Think I've been a bit remiss in keeping up to date with this.

Had a great workout on Monday, Back & Abs with some cardio after

Hammer Rows - 40k x 12 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 12 / 160 x 7->120 x 4

BN Pulldown - 60k x 12 / 75 x 12 / 95 x 10 / 115 x 8

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 2

Rope pulls - 75k x 15 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 10

Parallel Bent row - 50k x12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 7

Hyperext - bdy x 15 / +10k x 15 / +10k x 15 /

Side crunch - 22.5k x 2sets 15 each side

Swiss ball crunch - 3 x 15

Finished up with 18 mins on incline treadmill

Yesterdays was also a good one. Shoulders & Bi's

Smith shoulder press - bar x 25 / 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 7 / 100 x 4

DB UTR lat raise - 10x 15->15x12->20x12 / 12.5x15->17.5x12->22.5x10 / 15x12->20x12->25x8

Cable upright rows - 60 x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 10

Shrugs - 100 x 12 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 12

Hammer curl - 20 x 10 / 30 x 10 / 40 x 10 / 50 x 6

DB curl - 15 x 12 /' 20 x 10 / 25 x 8

BB preach - 15k x 12 / 25 x 8 / 35 x 8 / 35 x 5

1 arm cable conc - 15 x 12 / 20 x 8 / 20 x 7

High cable dbl bi curl - 15 x 12

Ss

Cable curl - 40 x 8


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so for the first time in exactly 2 months i attempted a "normal" leg workout...and i survived!! I cannot even begin to tell you how happy I am that I managed this 

Rev hack Squat - 80k x 15 / 120 x 12 / 240 x 7 / 240 x 5 /

Leg Press - 240k x 15 / 340 x 15 / 440 x 14 / 500 x 20

Leg Ext - 65 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 95 x 20

ss

Sissy Squat - 12 / 12 / 11 (fail - actually I fell flat on my back)

Partial hack physio movement - 80 x 15 / 120 x 15 / 160 x 12

1 leg seat CR - 20 x 15 / 40 x 12 / 40 x 12

Didn't work hamstring as I'm still hamstring dominant, something i felt whilst doing some of the pressing movements for quads.

and i struggled on calves due to still suffering from having a mangy mutt savage me last weekend, so need to wait for the scars to heal/fall off before hitting them seriously.

But, all in all I am so happy with this workout, by the end, i couldn't see out of 1 eye, had blacked out (after 3rd ss of ext & sissy squat, and nearly pukes twice

HAPPY DAYS!!!!


----------



## Neil R

Appear to have pinched a nerve in my neck/shoulder, which is proving to be a major pain.

As its Back & abs day I thought I'd try stretch it out...alas, to no good.

Still, i had a try!

Hammer Rows - 40k x 12 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 12 / 170 x 7+1pr

BN Pulldown - 60k x 12 / 75 x 12 / 95 x 10 /

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 12 / 120 x 10 / Just too painful 

Parallel Bent row - 60k x12 / 70 x 12 / 90 x 10

Rope pulls - 60k x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 12

Hyperext - bdy x 15 / +10k x 15 / +10k x 15 /

Hip Crunch - 3 sets 15

Side crunch - 20k x 2sets 15 each side

Swiss ball crunch - 2 x 15

Finished up with 23mins cardio on treadmill (incl 10 speed 3 )


----------



## Neil R

The shoulder workout yesterday was slightly hampered by the pinched nerve, which is being a stubborn Bar-steward and not wanting to stretch out and be released.

Still, I plodded on regardless

DB Press - 30x x 12 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 10 / 40 x 8 / 40 x 12

DB Lats - 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 30 x 12

BB Upright Row - 50 x 12 / 80 x 12 <- Too much impedance from the nerve

Cable rear delt - 10 x 12 / 10 x 12

Smith PBN - 40 x 12 / 60 x 12 / 80 x 6 / 90 x 5->60 x 8

High Pulley Dbl Bi Curl - 15 x 15 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10

DB Curl - 15 x 12 / 20 x 10 / 22.5 x 8

+ a couple of weird movements that attempted to isolate the biceps & brachialis without impacting on the pinched nerve.

20 mins cardio on Cross Trainer (L 10)


----------



## justheretosnoop

I love all the 'hybrid' stuff you do. I wonder if any of the young pups watching copy you without having a clue??!


----------



## ElleMac

Good for you for persisting!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so hit legs yesterday with the aim of improving on last week. Knee felt good and things started off on a good ilk, as follows :-

Rev hack Squat - 80k x 15 / 120 x 12 / 240 x 8 / 300 x 5 /

Leg Press - 320 x 15 / 400 x 15 / 480 x 15 / 550 x 10 <- Knee crunched a little on this set 

Single Leg Ext - 30 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 30 x 12 <- Last rep held for 8-12 secs

Smith Lunge - Bar x 12 / 40k x 12 <- Knee grinding by this point

Partial hack physio movement - 80 x 20+15pr / 120 x 15+12pr

Seat CR - 40 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 100 x 12

Stand CR - 100 x 20 / 150 x 20 / 200 x 12

Finished up with 12 mins on bike to try loosen up the knee, but this was pretty futile. By this point I was in a pretty decent amount of pain, and feeling rather nauseous.

I'm now trying to take care of the knee in the hope I can be fit enough for a decent workout next week.

I think I'll be looking for a combination of last weeks & yesterdays workout. Rev Hacks like yesterday, but leg press like last week. To my mind 500k x 20 will give more growth than 550k for only 10!

Relaxing weekend of TLC & cardio&#8230;pluys re-feed on Sunday!


----------



## Neil R

Had a re-feed yesterday. Really kicked my metabolism up. Wont go into too much detail, but was structured as follows

Meal 1 - Oats + Fruit n' Fibre - 220g Carbs

Meal 2 - Rice meal - 180 carbs

Meal 3 - Sweet Potato - 200 carbs

Meal 4 - Pasta & Beans - 210 carbs

Meal 5 - Potato & Pineapple - 100 carbs

Meal 6 - Bio Yoghurt - 80 carbs

total for day 990g.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil R said:


> Okay, so hit legs yesterday with the aim of improving on last week. Knee felt good and things started off on a good ilk, as follows :-
> 
> Rev hack Squat - 80k x 15 / 120 x 12 / 240 x 8 / 300 x 5 /
> 
> Leg Press - 320 x 15 / 400 x 15 / 480 x 15 / 550 x 10 <- Knee crunched a little on this set 
> 
> Single Leg Ext - 30 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 30 x 12 <- Last rep held for 8-12 secs
> 
> Smith Lunge - Bar x 12 / 40k x 12 <- Knee grinding by this point
> 
> Partial hack physio movement - 80 x 20+15pr / 120 x 15+12pr
> 
> Seat CR - 40 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 100 x 12
> 
> Stand CR - 100 x 20 / 150 x 20 / 200 x 12
> 
> Finished up with 12 mins on bike to try loosen up the knee, but this was pretty futile. By this point I was in a pretty decent amount of pain, and feeling rather nauseous.
> 
> I'm now trying to take care of the knee in the hope I can be fit enough for a decent workout next week.
> 
> I think I'll be looking for a combination of last weeks & yesterdays workout. Rev Hacks like yesterday, but leg press like last week. To my mind 500k x 20 will give more growth than 550k for only 10!
> 
> Relaxing weekend of TLC & cardio&#8230;pluys re-feed on Sunday!


I presume reverse hack squat is just facing Inwards rather than out? Regular hack squats don't feel great on my knees...


----------



## Neil R

BJ said:


> I presume reverse hack squat is just facing Inwards rather than out?


Exactly. I started doing these a few months back after the physio told me I had 'weak glutes'. I feel them more in my glutes & quads, with next to no discomfort in my back & knees. Which is something I'm getting a lot of lately on free bar squats, to the point I have had to (hopefully, temporarily) drop completely.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Will definitely be giving them a try!


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night

Supported T-Bar Rows - 20k x 12 / 40 x 12 / 60 x 10 / 80 x 4->60 x 3

BN Pulldown - 60k x 12 / 75 x 12 / 85 x 10 / 85 x 8

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 12 / 140 x 10 / 160 x 8

Rope pulls - 75k x 15 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 10

SM Parallel Bent row - 60k x12 / 80 x 12 / 90 x 10

Hyperext - bdy x 15 / 15 / 15

Ss

Deadlift - 100 x 10 / 140 x 8 / 180 x 3 <- Erectors were so pumped I couldn't even walk! 

Hip Crunch - 20 / 15 / 15

Side crunch - 2sets 15 each side

Swiss ball crunch - 2 x 15

Finished up with 24 mins on treadmill. Incl 10 speed 2.9


----------



## Neil R

Forgot to add. I have introduced Epi to the mix.

Going with 20mg a day, started this on saturday & can already see an effect!


----------



## justheretosnoop

You seem to be stepping things up a bit Neil, injuries aside. You planning on competing again anytime soon?


----------



## Neil R

Just trying to get into a decent 'off-season' condition.

Got a few things going off on the job front that's likely to dictate if/when I compete again.

Preparation is 9/10th's of the battle!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday,

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 4->100 x 3->60 x 10

Seat DB Lats - 15 x 15 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10

Bent DB lats - 10k x 15 / 15 x 12 / 20 x 12

Smith PBN - 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 5->60 x 8

1 arm Cab Preach - 15 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 7 / 30 x 5->15 x 8

Cbl Hammer curl - 15 x 12 / 15 x 6

EZ Bar curl - 35k x 12 / 45 x 12 / 55 x 8 /

BB rev curl - 20 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 10

Finished up with 15 mins cardio on treadmill.


----------



## Neil R

Hit legs yesterday with the aim of improving on last week. Knee felt good and things started off on a good ilk, as follows :-

Leg Ext - 50 x 25 / 65 x 25 / 80 x 25 / 95 x 25

Rev hack Squat - 80k x 15 / 120 x 12 / 240 x 10 / 320 x 5 /

Leg Press - 320 x 15 / 400 x 15 / 480 x 15 /

Jefferson Squat - 35 x 8 / 35 x 8

Partial hack physio movement - 80 x 20 / 120 x 15 / 160 x 7

Seat CR - 60 x 25 / 80 x 20 / 100 x 15

Stand CR - 150 x 20 / 200 x 15

Finished up with 10 mins on bike, building up to L 16, but by this point I was pretty f**ked, and feeling rather nauseous.

Took me 45 minutes to recover enough to even leave the gym

Weekend of cardio & re-feed on Sunday&#8230;which I am Soooooo looking forward to!


----------



## Neil R

Bloody hell! I'm a lazy sod, just noticed I have updated a chest/Tri workout for ages!! D'oh!!

Fridays session went like this :-

1 arm Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 12 / 87.5 x 12 / 110 x 8+1

Incl Cab Fly - 25k x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 12 / 40 x 12

Incl Hammer - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6->80 x 5

Smith Bench Press - 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 3+1f

Cable Cross - 25 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 12

Rope p'down - 40 x 20 / 50 x 15 / 60 x 10

CG Bench - 50 x 12 / 70 x 10 / 90 x 6 / 90 x 6

EZ bar pressdown - 75 x 20 / 90 x 15 / 100 x 12

Finished off with 24 mins on Incline treadmill.

As mentioned in the CLA thread, I have added in 9g a day of CLA (started Saturday). So I'll be keeping a close eye on the results I get!


----------



## Neil R

Had a pretty good workout yesterday, Back & Abs with some cardio after

Hammer Rows - 40k x 12 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 12 / 180 x 6+1pr->140 x 4

BN Pulldown - 60k x 12 / 75 x 12 / 85 x 10 / 95 x 8

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 12 / 130 x 12 / 160 x 8

Rope pulls - 75k x 15 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 10

Parallel Bent row - 50k x12 / 80 x 12 / 110 x 6->80 x 5

Deadlift - 100 x 10 / 140 x 8 / 180 x 5 /

Hip crunch - 3 sets 15-20

Swiss ball crunch - 2 x 15 / 1 x 30 sec static hold

Finished up with 20 mins on incline treadmill (Inc 15, sp 3.0)


----------



## Neil R

Re-feed day again today. Slightly unconventional approach, but if you don't try it you'll never know!

2 meals in so far

Meal 1 - 350g Frosties, 1pt SS Milk

Meal 2 - 100g B rice, 250g Sweet Potato 1 PhD Protein Cookie, 1 box Weight-watchers Lemon slices.

Already getting that full, pumped feeling and I'm starting to sweat, so metabolism is firing up well.


----------



## Neil R

Meal 3 - 2 packs Microwave Rice - Jam Sandwich - 1 pack Weightwatchers Bakewell slices - Large Glass Pineapple Juice

Meal 4 - 200g Frosties w/ Honey - 1 pt Milk - 1pk Ww Carrot Cake slices - 1 PhD Protein Cookie - Pineapple Juice

{Total carbs so far today = 1309g...just off to have Meal 5  }


----------



## Neil R

Back, Abs & Cardio tonight. haed plenty of energy. Mainly due to yesterdays re-feed. I think I hit 1750g carbs! 

Hammer Rows - 40k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 12 / 180 x 4->160 x 3->120x4

BN Chins - 4 sets 10 @ Bdywgt

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 12 / 140 x 10 / 160 x 8

Parallel Bent row (Smith) - 60k x12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 8

Rope pulls - 75k x 15 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 12 <- 2 sec hold at Peak Contraction

Hyperext - bdy x 15 / +20k x 15 / +20k x 15 /

ss

Rev Twist - 40 / 30 / 30

Hip Crunch - 15 / 15 / 12

ss

Scissors - 30 / 25 / 20

Finished uo with 25 mins on Treadmill (Incl 15 , spd 3)


----------



## Neil R

Decided on something out of the ordinary (for me) for delts

Bent DB lats - 15k x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 8

ss

Wide UR Row - 50k x 12 / 60 x 12 / 80 x 10 / 90 x 8

Stand DB lats - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 30 x 8

ss

BB Press - 60 x 12 / 80 x 8 / 90 x 6 / 90 x 5->60 x 5

Shrugs - 140 x 12 / 220 x 8 / 220 x 8

Smith PBN - 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 3->60 x 8

High Cbl Dbl bi curl - 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 11 / 35 x 8

EZ Bar curl - 55 x 10 / 65 x 8 / 65 x 8->45 x 6

DB Hammer - 22.5 x 10 / 27.5 x 10 / 32.5 x 8

1 arm Cbl Preach - 20 x 12 / 20 x 8+1n / 20 x 8+2n

The supersets on shoulders, i have to admit, totally f**ked me up. I was dripping with sweat and my pulse must have been nearly 200 beats per minute, still finished the session off with 17mins on Cross-trainer (L14)


----------



## Neil R

Hit legs yesterday, had to do something slightly different to force me to use less weight as I've still a little spinal compression from last week. Knee felt good, so just decided to drop Rev Hacks for a week or two, so it went as follows :-

Leg Ext - 50 x 20 / 65 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 95 x 15

ss

Smith Squat - 60k x 20 / 80 x 20 / 100 x 00 / 120 x 15 /

Leg Press - 240 x 15 / 360 x 15 / 480 x 14 / 545 x 15

Smith Lunges - 60 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 100 x 8

Seat CR - 40 x 35 / 80 x 25 / 110 x 15->80 x 12

Toe Press - 240 x 30 / 300 x 20 / 350 x 15

Finished up with 10 mins on bike, building up to L 15, but by this point I was totally f**ked&#8230;.so pretty happy!


----------



## Neil R

Fridays chest & tri's session was awesome. Cant believe how pumped I was, especially on low carbs.

Flat Smith Bench - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6 / 140 x 1 / 140 x 1->120 x 5->90 x 8->60 x 15

High Handle Pec Deck - 65 x 12 / 80 x 10 / 87.5 x 6->65 x 5 / 65 x 10

SS

Incl Hammer Press - 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 7 / 80 x 10

Cable Cross over - 25 x 15 / 30 x 15 / 35 x 12

SS

Press up on DB's - 15 / 11 / 15

Rope Pressdown - 40 x 15 / 50 x 15 / 60 x 12

Dips - Bdy x 12 / 10 / 10

CG Bench - 50 x 12 / 70 x 8

1 arm Cable ext - 15 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 20 x 12

Finished with 25mins on Incl Treadmill, and weighed in.

I've leaned out noticeably, going by the mirror, so i was expecting a 4-5lb drop. I actually gained 2lbs!

Looks like the CLA are a good thing!


----------



## Neil R

As its Sunday, its Refeed day. Get my metabolism fired up ready for the next week of dieting 

Meal 1 - Pro - 60g Carbs - 266g Fat 3g (+3 g CLA)


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Neil R said:


> Fridays chest & tri's session was awesome. Cant believe how pumped I was, especially on low carbs.
> 
> Flat Smith Bench - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6 / 140 x 1 / 140 x 1->120 x 5->90 x 8->60 x 15
> 
> High Handle Pec Deck - 65 x 12 / 80 x 10 / 87.5 x 6->65 x 5 / 65 x 10
> 
> SS
> 
> Incl Hammer Press - 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 7 / 80 x 10
> 
> Cable Cross over - 25 x 15 / 30 x 15 / 35 x 12
> 
> SS
> 
> Press up on DB's - 15 / 11 / 15
> 
> Rope Pressdown - 40 x 15 / 50 x 15 / 60 x 12
> 
> Dips - Bdy x 12 / 10 / 10
> 
> CG Bench - 50 x 12 / 70 x 8
> 
> 1 arm Cable ext - 15 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 20 x 12
> 
> Finished with 25mins on Incl Treadmill, and weighed in.
> 
> I've leaned out noticeably, going by the mirror, so i was expecting a 4-5lb drop. I actually gained 2lbs!
> 
> Looks like the CLA are a good thing!


Just out of interest Neil and I've probably already read the reason why but, Why do you use smith for your flat bench?


----------



## Neil R

I tore my tricep a few month ago, so its for safety.


----------



## bornagainmeathead

That makes sense.

I did read about the injury, but had forgotten :thumb


----------



## Neil R

Back, Abs & Cardio last night.

Hammer Rows - 40k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 130 x 12 / 180 x 7->140 x 7

BN Chins - 4 sets 10-12 @ Bdywgt

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 3

Parallel Bent row - 50k x12 / 70 x 12 / 90 x 10

Rack Pulls - 100 x 10 / 180 x 6

Rope pulls - 75k x 15 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 12 <- 2 sec hold at Peak Contraction

Hyperext - Bdy x 15 - 2 sets

Hip Crunch - 20 / 15 / 12

ss

Scissors - 30 / 25 / 20

Finished up with 25 mins on Treadmill (Incl 15 , spd 3)


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night. Really good session. Good pump, which was surprising considering lower carbs!

Bent DB lats - 15k x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 32.5 x 8

Seat BB Press - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 6 / 100 x 5->60 x 15

Stand DB lats - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 32.5 x 10 / 37.5 x 5+2pr

Wide UR Row (In Hammer shrug machine) - 40k x 12 / 50 x 10 / 50 x 10

Machine PBN - 60 x 12 / 75 x 10 / 90 x 10 / 90 x 6

1 arm Cbl Preach - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 20 x 10 / 25 x 8+2n

2 arm DB curl - 15 x 10 / 17.5 x 8 / 20 x 8

Rev curl - 25 x 10 / 30 x 8 / 35 x 8

Machine Preach curl - 25 x 10 / 35 x 8 / 35 x 6

Finished up with 20 mins cardio on Treadmill (L15 sp 3)


----------



## Neil R

Diet today (as I've not mentioned it in a while)

Meal 1 - 75g Oats - 250ml LEW - 1 scoop whey Isolate - 10ml Udo's

Meal 2 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 50g half fat cheese

Meal 3 - 50g Brown Rice - 250g Turkey (minced) 150g Sprouts

Meal 4 - 250-g Chicken - 75g Oats

Meal 5 - Tuna Salad w 1 whole egg 50g cheese 10ml Udo's

Meal 6 - White Fish salad w 1 whole egg 50g half fat cheese 10ml Udo's

Also, as its a non-weights day, I'll be doing 1 hour cardio. Which is basically walking home from work.


----------



## Neil R

Found my diet from this time last year (Not dieting)

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 50g all-Bran with cinnamon & honey. 250ml LEW & 1 scoop whey

Meal 2 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey

Meal 3 - 75g Brown Rice, 250g cauliflour, 250g ground turkey mince

Meal 4 - 75g Oats w cinnamon, 200-250g Chicken/Turkey

Meal 5 - 350g White fish, 100g Rice, 1 tbsp Udos

Meal 6 - 60g Protein blend (sometime have 100g oats with this, but if I feel bloated/full, I'll leave it out)

Also, it appears I've been a member of MC for 6 years now!! \m/ \m/


----------



## Neil R

New diet, as of today:-

Meal 1 - 75g Oats - 250ml LEW - 1 scoop whey Isolate - 10ml Udo's

Meal 2 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese

Meal 3 - 50g Brown Rice - 250g Turkey (minced) 150g Sprouts

Meal 4 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese

Meal 5 - 50g Whey Isolate (PWO)

Meal 6 - 280g Turkey breast, 125g Sweet Potato, 10ml Udo's Oil

If my calcs are correct this gives:-

Pro - 355g Carbs - 210g Fats - 80g => 2980 cals


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, and I wanted to improve on last week, so I pretty much did the same thing.

I say pretty much, but it was far from the same as last week.

Leg Ext - 50 x 20 / 65 x 20 / 87.5 x 20 / 110 x 15

ss

Smith Squat - 60k x 20 / 80 x 20 / 140 x 15 / 180 x 6 /

Leg Press - 320 x 15 / 400 x 15 / 480 x 15 / 590 x 15

Smith Lunges - 60 x 12 / 100 x 10 /

Wide stance Squats - Bdy x 10 / 20k x 10 / 40 x 10 (no relaxing, just continuous squeezed tension)

Toe Press - 200 x 25 / 300 x 25 / 400 x 15

Seat CR - 40 x 25 / 80 x 20 / 100 x 15

Finished up with 14 mins on bike, building up to L 17.

Needless to say, my legs are totally ruined today&#8230;. And I'm definitely not looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Neil R

Fridays chest & tri's session was another awesome one.

High Handle Pec Deck - 40 x 15 / 40 x 15 / 50 x 12 / 50 x 10

SS

Rev Grip Mach Press - 40 x 12 / 40 x 15 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 12

Low Handle Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 50 x 12 / 57.5 x 12 / 65 x 10

SS

Hammer Press (slight Dec) - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 6+4pr / 80 x 8+2pr

Flat Smith Bench - 60 x 12 / 80 x 10 / 100 x 6 / 120 x 2

Incl DB Fly - 15x15->20 x 12->25x8 / 17.5 x 15->22.5x12->27.5x7

Rope Pressdown (Press out) - 40 x 15 / 50 x 15 / 60 x 12

ss

Rope P'down (stood upright) - 40 x 15 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 8

Dips - Bdy x 12 / 10 / 11

EZ Bar ext - 35 x 12 / 55 x 8

ss

EZ Bar CG press - 35 x 12 / 55 x 6

Finished with 25 mins on Incline Treadmill (Incl 15, sp 3)


----------



## Neil R

Slight change made to the gear.

Yesterday was the last shot of Tren , so Increased Epistane to 30mg a day.

I have also added 1000mcg a day of Frag 176-191,

So it looks like this :-

Epistane - 30mg a day

Anavar - 30mg a day

Winstrol - 40mg a day

Frag 176-191 - 1000mcg a day

Gh - 2.5iu a day

GRHP-6 - 250mcg a day

CJC-1293 - 100mcg a day

(I know this looks like a 'low dose' cycle, but there is still the Tren running underneath)


----------



## Neil R

Back, Abs & Cardio last night.

Hammer Rows - 40k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 130 x 12 / 160 x 7+1pr->120 x 7+1pr

BN Chins - +5k x 10 / 5 x 10 / 5 x 9 / 5 x 8

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 15 / 140 x 10 / 160 x 6

DB Bench row - 27.5k x12 / 32.5 x 10 / 35 x 10

Hyperext - Bdy x 15 - 3 sets

ss

Crunch - 20 / 20 / 15

Smith partial Dead - 100k x 4 / 60 x 6 <- Back/hips were mega tight

Ss

Crunch - 20 / 15

Rope pulls - 75k x 15 / 90 x 12 / 100 x 8 <- 2 sec hold at Peak Contraction

Finished up with 25 mins on Treadmill (Incl 15 , spd 2.6 - Slower with longer strides)


----------



## justheretosnoop

How's the prep coming on mate? Will we get treated to some before & afters??


----------



## Neil R

So far so good, I look like I'm leaning up.Just hope the pace is sufficient to be ready.

Be Checking in with Gaz (my 2nd pair of eyes) at the weekend and he'll tell me if its on or not.

Only before shot is my Avi pic as thats the last time on stage, if I compete, then I'll try get some shots for the 'after' photos.

Thats the only true 'before' & 'after' comparisons


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night. Really good session. Good pump, and I'm noticing that I'm tightening up now every few days, seeing extra vascularity in my delts & the veins down my arms are becoming more prominent.

Bent DB lats - 15k x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10

Smith Press - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6->100x3->80x6->60x8

Stand DB lats - 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12 / 27.5 x 10 / 32.5 x 6+2pr->25x8->17.5x10

Wide UR Row (In Hammer shrug machine) - 40k x 12 / 50 x 10 / 70 x 8

Stand BN Push press - 60 x 8 / 80 x 8

1 arm Cbl Lat - 10 x 20

2 arm Dbl Bi curl - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 8

BB curl - 35 x 10 / 45 x 8 / 50 x 6

BB Rev curl - 20 x 10 / 30 x 10 / 30 x 8

1 arm Cbl Preach - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 20 x 10 / 25 x 8+2n

Finished up with 20 mins cardio on Bike (L14)


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, and I tried to improve on last week&#8230; I think I succeeded!

Leg Ext - 65 x 20 / 87.5 x 20 / 110 x 15 / 125 x 15

ss

Smith Squat - 60k x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 15 / 180 x 7 /

Leg Press - 360 x 15 / 440 x 15 / 525 x 15 / 635 x 15

Smith Lunges - 60 x 12 / 60 x 10 /

Wide stance Squats - 20k x 10 / 40 x 10 / 60 x 10 (no relaxing, just continuous squeezed tension)

Calves were still sore from Sunday, so didn't hit them, and to be honest, I was totally knackered,

Just about managed to do 18 mins on the bike, 15 mins at L 14 then 3 mins working down the resistance as a cool down.


----------



## Neil R

This is what 635kg (1400lbs) looks like 

View attachment 4655


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's on Friday. another good workout! 

1 arm Pec Deck - 65 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 95 x 12 / 110 x 10

Incl Cab Fly - 20k x 15 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 12 / 50 x 6->35x6

Incl Hammer - 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 8 / 140 x 6->100x6

Smith Bench Press - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 4 / 130 x 1 / 125 x 2

Cable Cross - 25 x 15 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 12

Rope p'down(out) - 40 x 20 / 50 x 15 / 60 x 10

ss

Rope p'down - 40 x 12 / 50 x10 / 60 x 6

Dips- Bdy x 12 / +10k x 12 / +20 x 10

EZ bar ext - 35 x 12 / 45 x 10 /

ss

CG Bench - 35 x 12 / 45 x 8

Finished off with 24 mins on Incline treadmill.


----------



## Neil R

Well, it appears I have gone temporarily insane.

Looks like I'm hitting the stage again 

11th November, gives me 20 days (and counting!)


----------



## Neil R

Another slight change made to the gear.

Added in Trenavol pro-hormone at 30mg a day

So it looks like this :-

TrenV - 30mg a day

Epistane - 30mg a day

Anavar - 40mg a day

Winstrol - 50mg a day

Frag 176-191 - 1000mcg a day

Gh - 2.5iu a day

GRHP-6 - 250mcg a day

CJC-1293 - 100mcg a day

Only minor changes and I'll be adding in a Topical fat burner for the problematic area's (Glutes etc) in the next day or two when it arrives.

I've also just bought a couple of bottles of Liquid Sun Rayz Mousse, as I've heard good feedback from other competitors.


----------



## Neil R

Back, Abs & Cardio last night.

Hammer Rows - 40k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 130 x 12 / 160 x 8+1pr

BN Chins - Bdy x 10 / +5 x 10 / +10 x 10 / +15 x 8+2statics

Low Pulley Row - 100k x 10 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 10 <-squeeze & hold

BB Bench row - 35k x12 / 55 x 12 / 75 x 10 / 95x3->75x5

Rope pulls - 75k x 12 / 100 x 10 / 90 x 10 <- 2 sec hold at Peak Contraction

Hyperext - Bdy x 15 - 3 sets

ss

Rev Twists - 50 / 50 / 50

Crunch - 20 / 20

Finished up with 40 mins on Treadmill (Incl 15 , spd 3)

I sweat like mad from this. Weights took a little over an hour, so was quite a quick pace, but the amount I sweat indicates I've still a bit to come off


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night. Really starting to feel it now. Good thing is I'm seeing extra vascularity in my delts & the veins down my arms are becoming more prominent. Although I am still sweating heavily, which isn't a good sign

Smith Press - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 6 / 120x 3->100x5

Stand DB lats - 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12 / 27.5 x 10 / 32.5 x 8->25x8->17.5x6

Wide UR Row - 40k x 12 / 50 x 10 / 50 x 8

Smith PBN - 60 x 12 / 80 x 10 / 100 x 5 / 100 x 2->60 x 8

1 arm Cbl Lat - 10 x 25pr / 10 x 25pr

2 arm Dbl Bi curl - 15 x 15 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 12

BB 21's - 40k / 40k / 35 /

Hammer curl - 17.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 10 / 25 x 8

EZ Rev curl - 35 x 10 / 35 x 10

1 arm cbl conc - 10 x 10 / 10 x 10

Finished up with 20 mins cardio on Bike (L14), was absolutely knackered by end of session!


----------



## Neil R

Legs are a little tight today after yesterdays session. As I'm 16 days out I wanted to go easier on Legs as you get quite a 'full body' stress reaction after a hard session, especially ones like I've been having!

With that in mind I opted to go one leg at a time.

1 Leg Ext - 15k x 15 / 20 x 15 / 25 x 15 / 30 x 15 / 35 x 15 <-Performed as "squeeze & hold"

1 Leg Press - 80k x 15 / 100 x 15 / 120 x 15 / 140 x 15 /

Smith Lunge - 40k x 12 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 10 / 60 x 10

Hack Physio movement - 80 x 20 / 120 x 15 / 160 x 12 / 200 x 10

Wide stance Squats - 40 x 10 / 60 x 10 / 60 x 8 /

Seat CR - 40 x 20 / 60 x 15 / 60 x 15

Toe Press - 200 x 15 / 200 x 15

Finished up with 15 mins on Bike at L14.

This was possibly the toughest session to get through yet, starting to feel really drained.


----------



## justheretosnoop

I presume they were 1 legged wide stance squats?? 

How low have you cut your carbs?


----------



## Neil R

Diet is currently:-

Meal 1 - 75g Oats - 250ml LEW - 1 scoop whey Isolate - 10ml Udo's

Meal 2 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese

Meal 3 - 50g Brown Rice - 250g Turkey (minced) 150g Sprouts

Meal 4 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese

Meal 5 - 50g Whey Isolate (PWO)

Meal 6 - 280g Turkey breast, 125g Sweet Potato, 10ml Udo's Oil

If my calcs are correct this gives:-

Pro - 355g Carbs - 210g Fats - 80g => 2980 cals

I'm doing cardio 7 days a week, 15-40mins post workout (dependant on energy levels, typically 20-25 mins, but if i'm almost passing out i'll only do 15, if I'm feeling full 'o beans I'll do up to 40)


----------



## Neil R

Strangely good Shoulders & Bi's session yesterday. I am completely knackered at the moment from working at the weekend (4pm Sat till 1:15am Sunday!) My bodyclock is totally f**ked up and I'm up 4 to 6 times a night p155ing so not getting any sleep to try recover! Be glad when diet can be eased up as carbs do help you sleep through 

Smith Press - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 8 / 130 x 3-> 100 x 6

Stand DB lats - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 37.5 x 6->25x5->10x10-15 sec holds at top

EZ bar UR Row - 55k x 12 / 75 x 10 / 75 x 8

DB Shrug - 45 x 12 / 60 x 10 / 60 x 8 <- 1-2 sec hold/squeeze at top

BN Smith press - 60 x 10 / 80 x 8 / 100 x 7

1 arm Cbl Preach - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 8 / 25 x 6

Alt Db curl - 12.5 x 10 / 15 x 10 / 17.5 x 10 / 20 x 8

DB Hammer - 17.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 8 / 27.5 x 8

EZ Bar curl - 35 x 10 / 45 x 10 / 45 x 8

Finished with 15 mins on Bike - L14 sp 85rpm


----------



## Neil R

Sorry I've not been on in a few days, i was rather violently ill on Wednesday night.

As a result i lost about 5kg overnight and I've had a hell of a time sorting my head out, as it has totally screwed up my plans. I was already behind, but had a plan in place to mitigate that, but not I've lost a significant amount of muscle volume everything is so much the worse. Chances are I'll not be back on till after the show, as I am quite literally hanging on by my fingertips. This is possibly the worst position i've been in leading into a show, but, as Winston Churchill Said "If your going through hell, keep going"


----------



## Neil R

Well, yesterday wasa a real loooong day. Set of to London at 7:45 got home 3am this morning.

It was a huge show with 135 competitors all in all. There were 8 in my class.

the show organizer really needs to look at the set up of this show as (1) The venue isn't big enough - Tickets sold out 2 weeks ago and (2) The show wasn't scheduled to start till 3pm (actually started 3:30) so, as a result it didnt finish till about 11pm, and that was only due to them changing the running schedule to:- Everyone on stage, Quater turns, Comparisons then Top 6 called and they get to do Free posing routine. (The free posing was the biggest reason for me even doing the show, as I find it great fun!) Then, at 7:30pm, as they hadn't got half was through the classes yet, they had to change so that no-one did a free routine, so it was Quarter turns, compulsories Top 6 called. Posedown and results announced.

At some point just after the intermediates, they'd run out of medals, so it was changed again to everyone on stage, Quater turns, Comparisons then Top 3 announced.

That being said, this was all out of the UKBFF's control as they dont actually organise the area qualifiers, the organiser pays an affiliation fee to them and they supply the judges etc.

On a positive note its given me a good boost of motivation to make some improvements (especially across Chest/delt/arm area) and tostay leaner all year round, which is why, even though I only got home at 3 am, I was still up at 6:15 to do 45 mins cardio! 

There is NO offseason!


----------



## wezo1466868035

seemes to me there was alot of comprtitors who turned up on the day without entry forms,makes you wonder what an entry form is about.

how did you get on neil....


----------



## Neil R

I've got a few pics on my FB, so i will try get them posted at somepoint over the weekend.

Seems it was quite a close class, I had no complaints over the top 3 placings, but the rest of us it could easily have been "flip a coin".

I'll be interrested to see the score-cards if/when they are released!


----------



## Neil R

Stars of tomorrow 2012 - Back relax

View attachment 4818


----------



## Neil R

Stars of tomorrow 2012 - Front Relax

View attachment 4819


----------



## Neil R

Stars of Tomorrow 2012 - Side Relax

View attachment 4820


----------



## Neil R

Stars of Tomorrow 2012 - Side tricep

View attachment 4821


----------



## bornagainmeathead

I'm no judge, but the black dude looks in fantastic shape.

As does everyone of course, but he stands out to me.


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, that's Judah. I had him as the comfortable winner, but judges only had him 3rd!

I guess that's what happens when shows over run, things get rushed.

Just hope he got the invite to the finals!


----------



## Neil R

Just in case anyone can't tell, I'm the one in the centre of the pictures 

Had quite a good week training so far, not really 'forced' anything as this first week back in i was just trying to get the blood in there and push the tissue a little.

Never the less, still managed

shoulder press of 120k

Leg Press of 480k

Incl DB Fly 45k

Incline Universal Bench 180k (Haven't used this piece of kit in about 15 years!)

Dips with 45k additional weight.

Will be starting to focus on weaker area's over the next few weeks, whilst still aiming to maintain this level of leanness.


----------



## Tom84

I occasionally even get big headed enough to think I'm strong  Then someone shoulder presses 120kg


----------



## Neil R

The Pressing movements are something I really need to work on. More so for Chest, but for shoulders as well.

Really need to improve the Chest/Delt/Arm thickness quite considerably!


----------



## Neil R

Good Back & Abs workout yesterday, and I'm feeling it today (in a good way, thankfully!)

Hammer Rows - 40k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 12 / 160 x 6->120x6

Chins - Bdy x 12 / + 10k x 12 / +10 x 10 / +10 x 8

T-Bar - 20k x 12 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 12 / 50 x 12 <- Pulling to upper chest to hit mid trap area

Rope pulls - 75 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 100 x 10

BB Rows - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 12

Hyperext - Bdy x 15/ 15 / 15

Ss

Rev twist - 30 / 30 / 30

Hang leg Raise - 15 / 12

Ss

Supp Leg raise - 15 / 11

Finished with 20 mins cardio on Treadmill - Incl = 15 speed 3


----------



## Neil R

Good Shoulder & Bi workout yesterday. Not sure if my eyes are playing tricks, but I think I'm actually getting leaner, I certainly appear more vascular, which is great as I've never really been a very vascular person.

Cable rear delt - 5k x 15 / 10 x 12 / 15 x 12 / 15 x 10

DB Press - 30k x 15 / 40 x 12 / 50 x 7 / 50 x 5

DB laterals - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 8+3pr

Shrugs - 100k x 12 / 160 x 12 / 220 x 8

Smith PBN - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 2+1n

Cbl Dbl Bi curl - 15k x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 /30 x 8

Machine Preach - 25k x 12 / 35 x 10 / 45 x 8

BB Curl - 35 x 12 / 45 x 10 / 55 x 8 / 60 x 5

1 arm cab conc curl - 15k x 15

Finished up with 18 mins on Bike.


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> Another slight change made to the gear.
> 
> Added in Trenavol pro-hormone at 30mg a day
> 
> So it looks like this :-
> 
> TrenV - 30mg a day
> 
> Epistane - 30mg a day
> 
> Anavar - 40mg a day
> 
> Winstrol - 50mg a day
> 
> Frag 176-191 - 1000mcg a day
> 
> Gh - 2.5iu a day
> 
> GRHP-6 - 250mcg a day
> 
> CJC-1295 - 100mcg a day


Quick update on the cycle. The week before the show I dropped GH completely, in favour of just FRAG, GHRP-6 & CJC-1295, and added in some Tamoxifen.

The day after the show (Mon 12th Nov) I dropped the Winstrol & Anavar tabs, so faor the last week I have been running a kind of Taper, so I was running :-

TrenV - 30mg a day

Epistane - 40mg a day

Frag 176-191 - 1000mcg a day

GRHP-6 - 250mcg a day

CJC-1295 - 100mcg a day.

Yesterday was my last day of Tren-V & Epistane. So Today begins my PCT, which I will run for 4 weeks. this is exactly the same as I have before, and is this :-

Krevolution X - 5 tabs a day (2 Pre-workout & 3 After)

HMB 4g a day (1g first thing a.m, 1g pre-workout, 1g Post & 1g last thing at night)

Tauro-Test - 6 Tabs a day (3 pre workout & 3 Pre bed)

This will take me nicely up to Christmas, so I will re-assess the situation then. I do have a plan for the first few months of next year, but I might make a few amendments depending on how things go.


----------



## Neil R

Great leg workout yesterday, except for being a little sick in my mouth a couple of times, but my legs were pumped!!

Leg Extensions - 50 x 30 / 65 x 30 / 80 x 30 / 95 x 30

Smith Squats - 60 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 180 x 6

Leg Press - 280 x 15 / 360 x 15 / 440 x 15 / 545 x 15

Hack Physio movement - 80k x 15 / 120 x 12 / 120 x 10

Smith lunges - 40k x 12 / 60 x 10

SLD - 15k x 12 / 35 x 12 / 55 x 12 / 75 x 12

Toe Press - 240k x 20->18->13

Seat CR - 40 x 15 / 40 x 12

No cardio after this, as I literally was incapable...took me 40 mins before I could even set off home!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's on Friday. A really good workout!

Incl Hammer - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 12 / 160 x 6+5pr / 160 x 5+4pr->120 x 6

Smith Bench Press - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 6+1pr / 120 x 5+1pr / 125 x 4+1pr

Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 15 / 80 x 15 / 95 x 11+1pr

Incl Cab Fly - 20k x 15 / 30 x 12 / 40 x 12 / 60 x 14

V Bar p'down(out) - 40 x 20 / 50 x 15 / 60 x 12 / 70 x 12

Dips- Bdy x 15 / +15k x 12 / +30 x 10 / +45 x 8 / +50 x 5->bdy x 14 (2xpb's)

EZ bar Pressdowns - 80 x 20 / 100 x 20 / 115 x 20 (pb)

Finished off with 24 mins on Bike.


----------



## Neil R

Probably also worth mentioning (as there is a "cheat meal" thread elsewhere) that today, being Sunday, i am on my Re-feed day.

So far had 3 meals and put away approx 1200g carbs 

Will try update fully tommorrow once I've finished, but the battle is to hit 2000g by the end of the day.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Wow, you looking preggers with it? I do with a 1/4 of that amount!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Purely clean carbs or you mixing it up a little?

I dread to think how much sweet pot you'd be talking to hit 2k!!


----------



## Neil R

BJ - Yeah, stomach is a bit full  . But a few good farts and it comes down by an inch or so.

Dorsey - Nah, not all clean. A good mix...but then I guess it depends on what you consider clean. i have my full days eating list on my phone. Let me try copy it across.


----------



## Neil R

Full food list for the day :-

500g Frosties

200g ryvita

3 box Weight watchers bakewell

1 box W/w Lemon

200g Rice cakes

4 packs Microwavable rice

2 protein cookies

Chicken Quinoa

500g CN cornflakes

2pt skim milk

1 pot fresh Pineapple

Biopot yoghurt

Anyone fancy trying to get the Macros on that lot? :lol:


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Dude, I wouldn't like to be anywhere near your bathroom tomorrow.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Neil R

Tomorrow!???

Dude, its already started! :lol:


----------



## bornagainmeathead

:behindsofa: :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil R said:


> Full food list for the day :-
> 
> 500g Frosties
> 
> 200g ryvita
> 
> 3 box Weight watchers bakewell
> 
> 1 box W/w Lemon
> 
> 200g Rice cakes
> 
> 4 packs Microwavable rice
> 
> 2 protein cookies
> 
> Chicken Quinoa
> 
> 500g CN cornflakes
> 
> 2pt skim milk
> 
> 1 pot fresh Pineapple
> 
> Biopot yoghurt
> 
> Anyone fancy trying to get the Macros on that lot? :lol:


Using myfitnesspal app and going very roughly I have it at *74g Fat, 1591g carbs, 206g protein and 8020 cals*

I'm bored at work by the way


----------



## The Trixsta

BJ said:


> Using myfitnesspal app and going very roughly I have it at *74g Fat, 1591g carbs, 206g protein and 8020 cals*
> 
> I'm bored at work by the way


If those figures above are correct we have the following;

666 calories are obtained from fat, 6364 calories from carbohydrates and 824 calories from protein, however, I work out the total calories to be 7854 and not 8020 lol. I have worked this out on the basis of the following information, 1 g of fat equals 9 cal, 1 g of protein equals 4 calories as does 1 g of carbohydrates.

To break this down into a ratio we would get the following;

10% Fats - 80% carbohydrates - 10% Protein

That's the first time I've seen a ratio like this 

I worked out the ratios using the following method;

Protein = 666 calories divided by total number of calories 7854, we then take the answer and multiply by 100, then simply roundup or down.

The same principle is applied to the carbohydrates and protein.

As we can see, the percentages add up to 100%, result! lol

Well I think the above is correct, that's how I've been running things for a while now.


----------



## Neil R

Oops, my bad. Actual total food list was :-

500g Frosties

200ml liq egg + 1 scoop whey Iso

200g ryvita

3 box Weightwatchers bakewell slices

1 box Weightwatchers Lemon slices

200g Rice cakes

4 packs rice

2 protein cookies

Chicken Quinoa

500g Crunchy Nut cornflakes

2pt skim milk

400g pot Pineapple

Biopot yoghurt

PhD Growth factor 50 bar

6 ltr mineral water

2 cup decaff coffee

I have a list of the macro's (from the packages) somewhere. I'll have a look round and post it up in a short while


----------



## Neil R

Pro = 405 Cbs = 2064g. Fat = 107g.

Gives. 10839 cals


----------



## Ben_Dover

I had to guess at a few of the quantity's and exact items.

Pretty impressive eating mate, isnt 500g cereals half a box???


----------



## The Trixsta

Pro = 405 Cbs = 2064g. Fat = 107g.

Gives. 10839 cals

1620 Calories from protein

+

8256 Calories from carbohydrates

+

963 Calories from fats

=

10839 calories

SPOT ON!

*Ratio Wise *

15% Protein - 75% Carbohydrates - 10% Fats = 100%


----------



## Neil R

BJ said:


> ... isnt 500g cereals half a box???


??Like I do 1/2 boxes!! :lol: No, its a full box



The Trixsta said:


> *Ratio Wise *
> 
> 15% Protein - 75% Carbohydrates - 10% Fats = 100%


Think you mean 10% Fat  :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Do you just pour milk into the bag and eat? Or use saucepan? :lol:


----------



## Neil R

haha, The Frosties I eat dry, but the Crunchy But Cornflakes cut your mouth to pieces (previous experience) so I added a bit of milk. I have a large Tupperware box that I can fit half a box at a time into...


----------



## Neil R

Diet today :-

Meal 1 - 75g Oats - 250ml LEW - 1 scoop whey Isolate - 10ml Udo's

Meal 2 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese

Meal 3 - 50g Brown Rice - 250g Turkey (minced) 150g Sprouts

Meal 4 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese

Meal 5 - 50g Whey Isolate (PWO)

Meal 6 - 280g Turkey breast, 125g Sweet Potato, 10ml Udo's Oil

This gives:-

Pro - 355g Carbs - 210g Fats - 80g => 2980 cals


----------



## Neil R

Had a great Back workout tonight, Back was so pumped I couldn't walk properly, and needed a few minutes on the foam roller before i could stand up straight!  All i did was the exercises in Reverse order!!

Deadlift - 60 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 15 / 180 x 5

Rope pulls - 75 x 15 / 100 x 15 / 100 x 12

BB Row - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 12

T-Bar - 30 x 12 / 40 x 12 / 50 x 10 / 60 x 8

Chins - Bdy x 12 / 11 / 9 / 9

Hammer rows - 40 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 10

Rev twist - 40 / 40

Tri set

Hang Leg Raise - 15 / 15

Tri set

Support leg raise - 15 / 12

Swiss Ball Crunch - 20 + 15sec static hold

Foam Roller

20 mins on Cross trainer at L 14


----------



## Neil R

Another good Shoulder & Bi workout yesterday. Still appear more vascular, which is great.

Bent DB lats - 15k x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 10 / 30 x 8

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 6+1 / 140 x 1->100x8

DB laterals - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 40 x 4+4pr

Smith PBN - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 115 x 2+2f ->100 x 4

Machine Preach - 25k x 15 / 35 x 10 / 45 x 8 / 55 x 6->35 x 6

Cbl Dbl Bi curl - 10k x 15 / 15 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 40 x 6->25 x 5

BB Curl - 45 x 12 / 55 x 10 / 65 x 8->45 x 5

Db Hammer curl - 15k x 12 / 22.5 x 10 /

Finished up with 15 mins on Treadmill - Incl 15 sp 2.9


----------



## Neil R

Leg workout yesterday was intended to be light, as I'm kinda full of cold.

Didn't exactly turn out like that!

Leg Extensions - 65 x 5 sets 20 <- 30-45secs rest between set

Smith Squats - 60 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 10 / 180 x 8

Leg Press - 280 x 15 / 360 x 15 / 460 x 15 / 575 x 15

Hack Physio movement - 100k x 15 / 140 x 15

Leg Curl - 60k x 12+1static / 75 x 12+1static / 90 x 8+1static

Stand Cr - 100 x 25 <- only 1 steady set for these as I have a bruise from last weeks effeort and not sure if it's a slight tear, so didn't want to risk it.

No cardio after this, as I didn't want to push my luck.

One thing that occurs to me, is this workout yesterday was (a) Me being full of cold, and ( B) 2 Weeks post cycle.

Can anyone notice a significant difference between this session, and the ones from 2 months ago when I was fully healthy & on cycle??

Something to consider the next time someone in your gym says they cant train hard because they're not on cycle?!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil R said:


> Leg workout yesterday was *intended to be light*, as I'm kinda full of cold.
> 
> Didn't exactly turn out like that!
> 
> Leg Extensions - 65 x 5 sets 20 <- 30-45secs rest between set
> 
> Smith Squats - 60 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 10 / *180 x 8*
> 
> Leg Press - 280 x 15 / 360 x 15 / 460 x 15 / *575 x 15 *
> 
> Hack Physio movement - 100k x 15 / 140 x 15
> 
> Leg Curl - 60k x 12+1static / 75 x 12+1static / 90 x 8+1static
> 
> Stand Cr - 100 x 25 <- only 1 steady set for these as I have a bruise from last weeks effeort and not sure if it's a slight tear, so didn't want to risk it.
> 
> No cardio after this, as I didn't want to push my luck.
> 
> One thing that occurs to me, is this workout yesterday was (a) Me being full of cold, and ( B) 2 Weeks post cycle.
> 
> Can anyone notice a significant difference between this session, and the ones from 2 months ago when I was fully healthy & on cycle??
> 
> Something to consider the next time someone in your gym says they cant train hard because they're not on cycle?!!


Light you say?? mg:


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> One thing that occurs to me, is this workout yesterday was (a) Me being full of cold, and ( B) 2 Weeks post cycle.
> 
> *Can anyone notice a significant difference between this session, and the ones from 2 months ago when I was fully healthy & on cycle??*
> 
> Something to consider the next time someone in your gym says they cant train hard because they're not on cycle?!!


Thats the point was making. I'm still doing, more or less, the same weights 'off cycle' as 'on cycle'


----------



## wezo1466868035

this year i decided to take a break off gear for 2 months but turned into 5 months,now i hear all the time that test-enth and other ass is out your system in in 2 and 3 weeks the time you start you pct,but my strength stayed the same for the 1st 3 months which surprised me alot and my recovery was still quick,but months 4 and 5 were a nitemare my strength did decrease i would train chest on monday and was still sore on friday,i remember thinking to myself the gear was defo out mt system but had took 3 months..


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's on Friday. Another really good workout!

Smith Bench Press - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 7+1pr / 140 x 3 / 130 x 4

Incl Hammer - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 10 / 150 x 6+4pr / 150 x 5+4pr

Incl Cab Fly - 25k x 12 / 35 x 12 / 45 x 7->30x8

Pec Deck - 50 x 15 / 65 x 15 / 80 x 15

Rope p'down(out) - 40 x 20 / 60 x 15 / 75 x 12

Dips- Bdy x 15 / +20k x 12 / +40 x 7+1 / +50 x 5->bdy x 14

Hack CG Press - +80k x 12 / +80 x 10 / 90 x 8 / 90 x 10 < DO NOT TRY THESE ON YOUR OWN!!!!

Rope Pressdowns - 100 x 20

Finished off with 15 mins on Bike.


----------



## Neil R

Gonna try find my "Re-feed food list" from yesterday. See how it compares to last week!?


----------



## Neil R

Well, here it is haha gonna take me a while to get the macros' but carbs come to 2148g 

1kg Frosties

200ml liq egg + 1 scoop whey Iso

4 box Weightwatchers bakewell slices

234g Rice cakes

4 packs rice

3 protein cookies

Beef & Rice Muscle Meal

2l Schweppes Lemonade

2 slice bread

250g Pasta

250g Turkey

PhD Growth factor 50 bar

6 ltr mineral water

3pts decaff coffee


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> Well, here it is haha gonna take me a while to get the macros' but carbs come to 2148g
> 
> 1kg Frosties
> 
> 200ml liq egg + 1 scoop whey Iso
> 
> 4 box Weightwatchers bakewell slices
> 
> 234g Rice cakes
> 
> 4 packs rice
> 
> 3 protein cookies
> 
> Beef & Rice Muscle Meal
> 
> 2l Schweppes Lemonade
> 
> 2 slice bread
> 
> 250g Pasta
> 
> 250g Turkey
> 
> PhD Growth factor 50 bar
> 
> 6 ltr mineral water
> 
> 3pts decaff coffee


I'm getting the Macro's at :-

Pro = 496 Carbs = 2148 Fat = 94 Cals = 11422


----------



## Ben_Dover

1 box of frosties wasnt enough last week? :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Neil R said:


> I'm getting the Macro's at :-
> 
> Pro = 496 Carbs = 2148 Fat = 94 Cals = 11422


Unbelievable, lol

I would get so fat if I tried that!


----------



## Neil R

BJ - Last week I had 1 box Frosties & 1 Box Crunchy Nut Cornflakes. Opted for 2 x Frosties as less fat, so easier on digestive system. It worked, way less gassy than last week.

Yann - Its only 1 day Mon-Sat only has 170-230g carbs per day, which is 1g per Lb bdywgt or less. More than makes up for it. Worse effect you get is a few day looking a bit softer/watery, which drains off.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Neil R said:


> ...which drains off.


You mean you're p*ssing for England Mon/Tues???


----------



## Neil R

I was trying to be polite Dorsey, but yeah, thats pretty much the case!


----------



## yannyboy

Must keep your metabolism up having that big carb day


----------



## Neil R

Sure does YB!

But then, that is the point.


----------



## Neil R

Back workout yesterday was great. Real good contraction. I'm mega sore today, even gave it some time on the massage ball.

BB Rows - 60 x 20 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12 / 160 x 10

Hammer rows - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 7+1->100x7+1

Rope pulls - 75 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 100 x 10

T-Bar - 40 x 12 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 10

Deadlift - 60 x 15 / 105 x 30

Support leg raise - 20 / 15 / 15

Crunch - 20 / 15 / 15

Finished with 12 mins on Incl Treadmill.

My erectors were insanely pumped hence me only doing 12 mins


----------



## Neil R

My back, today is absolutely killing!!

Its sore from behind my neck to the bottom of my erectors, and my hips/glutes are sore too.

Them Deadlifts will be getting done again!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

30 rep deads, ouch !


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, thought I'd change things up and put approx body weight on bar and try get 30 reps, no straps,belt or any support gear.

My forearms, back and Lungs were on fire!! but I got 'em.

Might try strapping in and just going for reps?!?


----------



## Neil R

Not so good a shoulder workout yesterday, felt like crap, and joints were sore and inflamed, so just went through the motions.

Rotator cuff work

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 100 x 6

DB laterals - 17.5k x 15 / 22.5 x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 35 x 5

Iso Press - 40 x 12 / 40 x 10 / 40 x 8

1 arm Cbl Lat - 20 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 20x 12

Seat machine PBN - 25 x 12 / 40 x 12

Machine Preach - 25k x 15 / 35 x 15 / 45 x 10

2 Arm DB Curl - 12.5 x 12 / 15 x 10 / 17.5 x 8

DB conc curl - 15 x 10

1 arm cab conc curl - 15k x 15 / 20 x 12

Finished up with 15 mins on Cross Trainer.

On the plus side I feel way better today!


----------



## Neil R

On the plus side, when I got home yesterday I found my new Foam Roller had been delivered! :¬)

I'm gonna have hours of painful fun on that thing! :lol:


----------



## wezo1466868035

Neil R said:


> My back, today is absolutely killing!!
> 
> Its sore from behind my neck to the bottom of my erectors, and my hips/glutes are sore too.
> 
> Them Deadlifts will be getting done again!!


going to give them deads ago this week,the 105 for 30 reps sound good,cant beat a sore back from training...


----------



## Neil R

Its actually Bodyweight, I weigh somewhere between 102 & 105kg so put 105 on to make sure.

but yeah, it sure throws a different angle in. Newt week I might use straps and just see how many reps I can get.


----------



## wezo1466868035

Neil R said:


> Its actually Bodyweight, I weigh somewhere between 102 & 105kg so put 105 on to make sure.
> 
> but yeah, it sure throws a different angle in. Newt week I might use straps and just see how many reps I can get.


o right so its 110 for me dam you neil lol..........


----------



## Neil R

You might as well curse me fully.

NO wraps, No straps & NO belt!! 

Enjoy! :lol:


----------



## wezo1466868035

thats cheered me right up lol :thumb


----------



## Neil R

Just think of the extra thickness in your back 

Just hope you've got your Foam roller handy :lol:


----------



## Neil R

I'm thinking I need to change the name of my Journal.

Anyone got any suggestions for a more appropriate title??


----------



## wezo1466868035

mrdeadlift


----------



## Neil R

Leg workout yesterday was abysmal&#8230;and agonising.

As mentioned, my foam Roller arrived the other day, so I decided to have a blast on it, on Wednesday.

Unfortunately, due to yet another accident on the M62/M606 the traffic around Bradford was at an almost standstill for several hours, which wasn't a problem, as I'd walked home numerous times.

The problem was, that on the same night I hit my IT band, a little bit excessively hard. Lets just say I found a few knots/trigger points, and, me being the lunatic I am, decided to spend 20 mins absolutely hammering them. At the time, it was, obviously, quite uncomfortable, but I kept reminding myself of the 'long term' benefits.

I woke up Thursday morning (leg day) with two very tender legs, which got progressively worse throughout the day (possibly because I've a desk job, so they seize up), but, by the time I came to trying to train legs, I felt like I had 2 dead legs. Literally trying to bend them was extremely painful.

I knew I wouldn't be able to do a heavy workout, but I thought I'd try loosen them up and stretch them a bit. It went as follows:-

Bike - 20 mins L3

Leg ext - 20k x 100 / 30k x 100

Hack Physio movement - Empty sled x 30 / +40 x 20 / +80 x 8  Cant even describe how painful this was.

Leg Press - 120 x 3 sets 30 - 45 partial reps

Quad stretch - 1 x 30 sec hold per quad and I was wretching for more than half the time.

&#8230;oh, and just to make things even more annoying, it started snowing last night!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Loving the new name!!


----------



## Loz1466868022

Ive noticed a few have changed their journal names is there a special way?


----------



## Neil R

Just seemed appropriate 

I was gonna go in a "Divine Comedy" type direction about Purgatory, the inferno etc. But this seemed simpler.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's yesterday.

Incl Hammer - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 10 / 160 x 6+4pr / 160 x 5+4pr

Smith Bench Press - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 4->1 / 120 x 1

Pec Deck (high handle) - 50 x 15 / 57.5 x 15 / 65 x 12

Pec Deck (low handle)- 50 x 15 / 65 x 15 / 80 x 12

Rev Bar Tri ext - 20 x 20 / 30 x 15 / 40 x 12

ss

Straight bar P'down - 40 x 20 / 60 x 12 / 70 x 10

Dips- Bdy x 15 / +20k x 12 / +30 x 9 / +40 x 8

V-bar o'head ext - 30 x 12 / 40 x 12

ss

Rope Pressdowns - 100 x 15 / 100 x 6

Finished off with 15 mins on Bike.


----------



## Neil R

Well, in fitting with the new thread name, yesterday I had the 'privilidge' of working (as I am currently  )

Did my Cardio in the morning for 45 mins, as is normal for a Saturday, and worked from 4pm til 9:30pm, upon which, as it was a milder night, I walked home, after about 30 mins an ice cold wind decided to kick up which froze me to my b0ll0cks. Got home at about 10:45, had a quick protein snack and went to bed.

Woke up this morning, packed my bag and set straight off to work.

I think I've done enough cardio this week!!


----------



## Neil R

Back workout yesterday was Real good.

Support T-Bar rows - 20 x 15 / 40 x 12 / 60 x 10 / 60x 11

Chins- Bdy x 12 / +10k x 12 / +20 x 10 / +20 x 7->Bdy x 8

T-Bar - 40 x 12 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 10 /70 x 10

BB Rows - 60 x 15 / 100 x 15 / 140 x 12

Smith Deadlift - 60 x 12 / 100 x 7

Hang Leg Raise - 15 / 12

Support leg raise - 20 / 15

Rev Twist - 40

Finished with 18 mins on Incl Treadmill. L15 sp 2.8


----------



## Neil R

Shoulder & Bi's workout yesterday. Not too bad a workout, but felt one of those annoying 'pinches' in my left neck/trap area.

Smith Press - 60k x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 5+1 / 120 x 4->100x1->60x12

DB laterals - 17.5 x 15 / 22.5 x 12 / 27.5 x 12 / 32.5 x 10 / 37.5 x 6+4pr->30x6+3pr->22.5x8

Bent DB lats - 12.5k x 15 / 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 8

Smith Shrug - 100 x 12 / 140 x 8 <-slow and squeeze

Smith PBN - 60 x 12 / 80 x 10 / 100 x 4 / 100 x 2->60 x 10

1 arm cbl preach - 15 x 15 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 6+1n

Cbl Dbl Bi curl - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 8

2 arm DB Curl - 15 x 12 / 17.5 x 10 / 20 x 8 / 22.5 x 8

Machine Preach - 25k x 12 / 35 x 10 / 35 x 8

Finished up with 17 mins on Bike R12


----------



## Neil R

Non training day yesterday, so was just cardio and Foam Roller.

Went easier on the foam roller this week and stayed away from the IT band. Just did quads, hams, calves, back, chest and used the Ball on my shoulders.

Legs tonight should be less problematic than last week


----------



## Neil R

More normal Leg workout yesterday.

Leg Extensions - 65 x 20 / 80 x 20 / 95 x 20 / 110 x 20

Smith Squats - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 8 / 180 x 4

Leg Press - 280 x 15 / 400 x 15 / 480 x 14

Hack Physio movement - 80k x 20 / 120 x 15 / 150 x 15

Stiff dead - 45 x 15 / 45 x 15

Toe Press - 200 x 20 / 300 x 20 / 300 x 15

Finished up with 10 mins on Bike to loosen up.

Amazing what having just 1 week out of normal lifting can do, as I felt my lower back a lot more than usual.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's on Friday. Struggled a bit as Legs were sore from day before

Smith Bench Press - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 4->1 / 120 x 3/ 120 x 3

Incl Hammer - 40 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 10 / 180 x 5+4pr / 180 x 3+4pr

Pec Deck (low handle)- 50 x 15 / 65 x 15 / 80 x 12

Pec Deck (high handle) - 50 x 15 / 50 x 15 / 50 x 12

Straight bar P'down - 20 x 20 / 25 x 20 / 35 x 15

Dips- Bdy x 8

1 arm Rope Pdowns - 10 x 15 / 10 x 12 /

Triceps was quite s**t as I felt a tweak in my right tri when doing the flat bench. Went lighter as I didn't want to risk anything.


----------



## Neil R

Back workout yesterday.

Hammer rows - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 7+1 / 140 x 6

Chins - Bdy x 12 / +10 x 10 / +10 x 9 / +10x 10

T-Bar - 30 x 12 / 40 x 12 / 50 x 10 / 60 x 8

Rope pulls - 75 x 12 / 90 x 12 / 100 x 12

HyperExt - x 20 / x 15 / x 20/

Ss

Rev Twist - 50 / 50 / 40

Support leg raise - 20 / 15

Finished with 15 mins on CrossTrainer.


----------



## Neil R

I am sooooo having the sh1ttest week!!!!! :yell: :axe: :smash:


----------



## Neil R

Not been on for a week or so (due to the above)

Training over the Crimbo period has been adjusted slightly. Thought I'd take advantage of the extra rest days, which technically only means I'm not training Christmas Day & New Years Day (both Tuesdays) so the workout that would have fallen on those days slides to Thursday. This will mean that come the New Year my split will be

Mon - Legs

Tues - Chest & Tri's

Wed - Off/Cardio/Foam Roller

Thurs - Back & Abs

Fri - Shoulders & Bi's

Sat & Sun - Off/Cardio/Foam Roller

Diet wise, I allowed myself Christmas day & Boxing day off, and went for the "If I fancy it, i'll have it" principle. I managed to keep alcohol consumption to a minimum ( 2 x double's of Glenlivet).

Not gonna list the foods as its pretty much standard Crimbo fare.

Still deciding how I wanna tackle New Years Eve/Day.


----------



## Neil R

Pre-contest buildup started on Monday.

Nothing to harsh, just break in week or two. As i've not really come off the diet (except Crimbo Eve, Day & NYD) I've no significant dietary amendments to make.

I've been off Gear for about 6-7 weeks and had the last 2 off everything. So on Monday I just added in a few things to help out.

FRAG added in @ 2 x 500mcg shot

CJC-1295 @ 100mcg/day

GHRP-6 @ 250mcg/day

Plus I'm giving SARM's a try for the next 8 weeks so I'll see how that goes!


----------



## Neil R

Well, I'm 3 days in and already feeling hungrier for most of the day.

This could be a challenging 21 weeks!  .... BRING IT ON!!


----------



## Neil R

Legs yeaterday. My knee has been grinding a little so I thought I'd go back to Smith squats, then had a brain-wave of sorts and thougth I'd attempt them with elevated heals to hit them slightly differently. It worked! 

Smith Squats - Bar x 20/60k x 15/60x15/100x12/100x12/140x6/140x8

Leg Press - 300 x 15/400x15/500x12/545x10

1 Leg Ext - 20x15/20x15

ss

Lunge - Bdy x12/+10kx8

2 LegExt - 65x18

DB Stiff Deads - 20x12/22.5x10/22.5x12

Stand CR - 60kx60sec static stretch - 3 sets

Finished up with Ham & Quad stretches instead of any cardio as I was feeling a lot tighter than usual.


----------



## Neil R

Crazy busy week at work last week, hence no updates.

Visited my "2nd pair of eyes", Gary Thornton at AKtiv Bodz in Bradford on Saturday, and for about the first time in nearly 20 years i got a "Looking good"!

There's some hebralife reps in work today who weighed me, and did Bodyfat % and BMI

I am 230lbs (105kg)

Bodyfat % - 25%

BMI - 33

Apparently, i'm Obese!

Guess i'd better pick the pace up with the diet eh?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

I cant imagine you being 25% bodyfat.


----------



## Neil R

No, neither can I. :lol:

I'm currently a little softer (maybe 10lbs?) and hairier than my Avatar picture.


----------



## wezo1466868035

i get mine done at our gym an boots just fir a laf says for my height age an weight i should be 11 stones im 18 stones,thing is neil it cant caiculate your muscle can it.And another thing your bulking for gods sake,if my bodyfat was 25% on a bulk i would go out an celabrate with KFC...


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Neil R said:


> I am 230lbs (105kg)
> 
> Bodyfat % - 25%
> 
> BMI - 33
> 
> Apparently, i'm Obese!


Fcuk me :frusty:

If you're 25% I must be well into the 30's :banplease:


----------



## Neil R

wezo said:


> i get mine done at our gym an boots just fir a laf says for my height age an weight i should be 11 stones im 18 stones,thing is neil it cant caiculate your muscle can it.And another thing your bulking for gods sake,if my bodyfat was 25% on a bulk i would go out an celabrate with KFC...


I'm actually in Pre-contest mode. Been on it for 2 weeks.

I think the 3kg gain might have thrown people! :lol:

I dont think I'll ever go to 25% bodyfat I would quit bodybuilding if I did.


----------



## Neil R

bornagainmeathead said:


> Fcuk me :frusty:
> 
> If you're 25% I must be well into the 30's


Hahaha, I would gues I'm actually in the mid to upper single digit area.

Some Herbalife reps were in work and a guy I work with said I should go down and see them, for a laugh...so I did! 

After about 10 minutes of excusses they said I'd be best off getting a Caliper test done instead.

Cheered me up a little


----------



## wezo1466868035

neil you decided what show your doing yet? and how longs your diet for this time round?


----------



## Neil R

My target show is UKBFF North that Anth Bailes is running on 2nd June.

This will equate to 22 weeks.

If I'm ready earlier I'll contemplate doing the North-west, I plan on being there to watch anyway.

If I don't qualify for the finals I'll do Chems Cumbria Classic which is 3 weeks after the North.


----------



## Neil R

Legs yeaterday. Improved on last week, so job well done! 

Warm-up - 5 mins on Bike. 1 x 30 Leg Ext

Smith Squats - 60k x 20/60x15/100x12/140x10/160x5

Leg Press - 320 x 15/400x15/505x14/565x12

Leg Ext - 65x15/80x15/95x14

Smith Lunge - Bar x12/+10kx10

EZ Bar Stiff Deads - 35x12/55x12/85x12/105x12

Stand CR - 80kx60sec static stretch - 2 sets

Finished up with Ham & Quad stretches.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday. Had a really good session. It actually felt progressive and productive, if you know what I mean!?

Warm-up - 2 rounds of Rotator cuff work

Incl Hammer - 40k x20/80x15/120x12/160x6+4pr/160x8pr->120x5

Flat Smith Bench - 60x15/80x12/100x11/120x4->1rp/120x3/122.5x3/125x3/127.5x2->100x6

High handle Pec-deck - 40x15/50x15/50x15/50x15

Low Handle Pec Deck - 50x15/65x15/80x12/

EZ bar tri ext - 40x20/50x15/60x15/70x12

Dips - Bdy x 15/+20x12/+30x8/+40x5+2n

CG Bench - 60x12/80x10/100x5 -> CG press-up x 12

Finished up with 10 mins on Bike to try help my knee as its giving me issues again.

Cant help but note that its got worse these last couple of weeks since I've been working hamstrings again. Might have to stop training hams again.


----------



## wezo1466868035

Neil 5th of may ukbff parr hall northwest warrington...


----------



## Neil R

wezo said:


> Neil 5th of may ukbff parr hall northwest warrington...


I'll see if i'm happy with my condition by then.

Would easily be do-able, only 15 weeks away, but I've set myself a specific target of how i want to look onstage.


----------



## Neil R

Hit 40 mins cardio yesterday, straight after work as legs are a weee bit tight (again! :lol: )

Then had a good pulvering on the Foam Roller later on in the evening.

Gonna be soft now and admit that Foam Rolling DOMS affected muscle f**kin' hurts!

...still didn't stop me doing 30 minutes though!?


----------



## Neil R

Good back & abs workout yesterday, inspite of being delayed by 45 minutes from helping a few folk out, but then its good to help! (Inspite of someone telling me I'm too aggressive???)

Stiff arm P/down - 15k x15/22.5x12/22.5x12/

ss

Behind Neck Pulldown - 45x15/60x15/75x12/ <- Back was massively pumped by this point! 

T-Bar rows - 40x12/50x12/60x12/75x10/

Chins - Bdy x 12/12/12/

Barbell Rows - 100x15/120x12/140x6/

Hip crunch - 25/20/15


----------



## wezo1466868035

Same for me yesterday nothing beats a good back pump-nice sess..


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday was a make-do workout.

Due to the adverse traffic conditions I had to walk to the gym, which took 45 mins through the snow instead of the normal 35 mins.

On the plus side, by glutes, hams & calves were given a right cardio workout, a few more like that and they'll be shredded!!


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday. I think I Improved on last week, so job well done!

Warm-up - 3 mins on Bike.

Leg Ext - 65x20/80x20/95x20/110x20

Smith Squats - 60k x 15/60x15/100x12/140x10/160x7

Leg Press - 280 x 15/400x15/480x15/575x13

Smith Lunge - 30k x12/+40kx10

Stand CR - 100kx60sec static stretch - 2 sets

Finished up with Calf & Quad stretches.

No Hamstrings this week, as I've noticed that my knee's are giving me agro again since I re-introduced Ham workouts back in. Plus thay got a hammering on friday walking through the snow for 45 mins to get to the gym!


----------



## X3_1986

As I was reading you workout I saw the squats and thought for someone of your size that you might be lifting heavier... then I saw your leg press! WOW, big numbers there! sort f explains the squat weight.


----------



## Neil R

The squats are done with heal elevated approx 2" so you get a 'Front Squat' effect.

It keeps the contraction more in my quads & glutes and out of my Hams & erectors.

I think a 160k front squat at a Bodyweight of 102k is reasonable enough isnt it?...especially after the Leg Ext pre-exhaust. 

I was f**ked at least, and I'm walking like i sh1t myself so its done the job!! :lol:


----------



## X3_1986

Oh right, not heard of doing squats like that before, sounds interesting though also I've never tried a front squat so unfortunately I wouldn't know how they fell either...

I can only manage 160k partial squats for 4 at 99kg BW lol.

I feel the same though today, as I also did legs yesterday.


----------



## Neil R

You should give front squats a try. They keep your back more upright so you get less lower back strain.

I believe Phil Heath always did Fronts up until quite recently, and Ronnie Coleman did them on a regular basis.

Just dont be afraid to start light, to get your stance and structure set up first. If the bar rolls of your shoulder you get some interesting battle scars.

I've had times where my shoulders have been rather bruised and I've lost skin off my fingers.


----------



## X3_1986

Would you do front Squats the same day as normal squats? Or would alternate on each leg workout?

I don't let my ego get in the way in the gym... I've learned from my mistake already and paid with an injury. I may very well think about adding these in, could you just explain what the differences are between the 2 forms?


----------



## Neil R

Front squats are done Kinda like this, but with a bit more control over the decent 

[video=youtube;wXWSJIdnSic]




In terms of when to do them, you can do back squats one session, then Front squats the next or you could do both (I think Jay Cutler does). Its pretty much personal preference.


----------



## X3_1986

But what does the front squat give over the back squat?

Cheers for all this Neil


----------



## Neil R

I find the front squat gives more direct quad stimulation, especially lower down the quad (Tear drop area) which helps avoid the 'turnip leg" look that you see on some. Plus, as I mentioned earlier, there is less stress on the lower back.


----------



## X3_1986

Cheers Neil, appreciated. Think ill practice form with an empty for the next couple of weeks when I train legs n when I feel form is good then ill as weight.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday. Had another really good session. Another one that felt really productive 

Warm-up - 2 rounds of Rotator cuff work

Flat Smith Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x12/120x7/125x4/130x3/137.5x2->100x8

Incl Hammer - 40k x15/80x12/120x12/160x6+4pr/160x6pr->80x4

Pec-deck - 50x15/65x12/80x10->57.5x8

High Cbl fly - 25x12/30x11/35x10/

EZ bar o'head cbl ext - 50x20/70x15/70x12

Dips - Bdy x 15/+22.5x12/+35x8/+45x5->bdy x 10

EZ P'downs - 100x20->CG press-up x12 / CG P-up - bdy x 12

Finished up with 15 mins on cross trainer, chip away a bit more of the blubber!


----------



## Neil R

Yesterday was a rest day (of sorts). 45 Minutes cardio after work. That snow really works the glute/ham/calf areas!

Also hit the Foam Roller for 30 minutes in the evening to try 'iron out' some of the knots and tightness, and stretched out the quad/ham/calves.

Gotta say, this knackered me out more than training days. :lol:

Slept right through last night and nodded of on couch again this morning after my Oats & Protein....nearly made me late for work! ...Whoops!!...


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night, trained with a mate of mine as we've not trained together for months. Was a nice change

BN Pulldowns - 45x15/60x15/75x12/95x10

T-Bar rows - 45x12/65x12/85x10

Hammer rows- 40x12/80x12/120x10/140x7+1

Stiff arm P'down - 40x15/50x12/60x12/

ss

Rope pulls - 80x12/100x10/100x8

Chins - Bdy x 12/12/12

Wide T-bar - 40x12/60x12/75x12

Smith Partial deads - 100x12/100x12/140x10

Hang side crunch - 15 / 12

Supp Side Crunch - 15 / 12

rev Crunch - 15 / 12

Finished up with 15 mins on bike.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday was an Odd one!

Got to the gym and really couldn't be arsed at all, ended up having a really good workout! 

Seat DB Lats - 12.5k x15/17.5x12/22.5x12/27.5x10/32.5x8

Seat DB Press - 27.5x12/35x12/42.5x10/47.5x6/47.5x5

Hammer Row Shrug - 80k x12/120x12/140x10

BB Press B'hind Neck - Bar x 15/40x12/60x12/80x10/100x2->60x8

1 arm Cbl Conc Curl - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x8

Alt DB curl - 15x12/17.5x1020x8

Thick Bar Curl - 25kx12/40x10

Preach Mach - 25x12/35x8

Finished up with 16 mins on Treadmill


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Your dumbell lats are incredible Neil.


----------



## Neil R

I just keep putting in the effort!

Eventually I'll get my shoulders looking like Ben Pakulski's.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, not sure how to describe it , but basically, my body is still in shock!

Leg Ext - 65x20/87.5x20/110x20/125x20

Smith Squat - 60x15/100x12/140x10/180x4/170x7/

Leg Press - 320x15/440x15/525x15/650x12

Lunge - Bdy x 12

Glute Bridges - Bdy x 2sets 12

Stand CR - 120x20+30sec static stretch/150x20+15sec static stretch

Finished up with 15 mins on Bike, nothing too strenuous as I was absolutely FUBAR'd.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday.

Warm-up - 2 rounds of Rotator cuff work

Incl Hammer - 40k x20/80x15/120x12/180x5+6pr/180x6pr

Flat Smith Bench - 60x15/80x12/100x10/120x5/130x2/130x3->100x6->60x15

High Cbl fly - 20x15/30x12/35x10/35x8

Pec-deck - 50x15/65x12/80x10->40x8

EZ bar o'head cbl ext - 50x20/60x15/70x12

Dips - Bdy x 15/+22.5x12/+35x10/+45x5->bdy x8

CG DB press - 17.5 x12 / 22.5x10/22.5x8

Finished up with 20 mins on cross trainer.

Also did 20 mins cardio at lunchtime at work, which has really helped loosen my legs up after Monday's 'infliction'.


----------



## Neil R

No workout yesterday, but did 20 minutes cardio at Lunchtime and 35 minutes after work.

Also lowered my carb intake to 180 for the day (Back to 210-230g today). The combination totally wiped me out.

Probably shouldn't be quite so "on it" at 18 weeks out, given i'm only pinching approx 1/2 cm of fat on my abs, but I'm thinking better ready early, than too late!

Knackered today though! :lol: Glad its only back, abs & cardio today.

I also got a pick of my leg press (albeit, me getting ready for it, but I'm trying to get the vid that one of the guys at the gym sneakily took), so I'll try post that up.


----------



## Neil R

Pic of me getting ready for my "No Fear" set of Leg Press.

View attachment 5049


----------



## bornagainmeathead

Someone seems to have piled all the spare weights on your leg press mate ;-)

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Neil R

I know, the theiving b****rds!! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Back and abs last night, pretty good. Had a try of DS 'Craze', gotta say it was okay! Really brought the vascularity out.

Support T-bar - 20x15/30x12/40x12/50x12/60x10/80x6

Stiff arm Pulldown - 30x15/40x12/50x10

Ss

Wide // grip Low pulley row - 70x12/80x11/90x10

T-Bar - 30x12/40x12/55x10/65x8/80x6

BN Pulldown - 60x12/75x12/95x7

Smith partial Deads - 60x15/100x12/140x8/180x5

Rev Hip curl - 15 / 12

Ss

Leg Raise - 12 / 8

Support side crunch - 15 / 12

Finished up with 15 mins on Rower. A bit of variety.


----------



## Neil R

Just put in an order with MuscleFood, never used these before. Starting with a small order just 8ltr Egg whites & 2.5kg Turkey Breast.

Anyone bought from these?

Opinions? Good or bad!

Cheers


----------



## wezo1466868035

No i havnt but im going to order some eggs myself bargan them 8ltr are..


----------



## justheretosnoop

Was tempted before but could swear I read a couple of dodgy reviews re packaging and things turning up gone off.

Could be one of the other companies though...


----------



## wezo1466868035

Dorsey said:


> Was tempted before but could swear I read a couple of dodgy reviews re packaging and things turning up gone off.
> 
> Could be one of the other companies though...


Neil let me know weather your eggs smelly a ha


----------



## Neil R

Will do bud! 

I'm guessing you mean 'before' I've eaten then, though, yes?? Haha


----------



## renshaw

Neil R said:


> Legs last night, not sure how to describe it , but basically, my body is still in shock!
> 
> Leg Ext - 65x20/87.5x20/110x20/125x20
> 
> Smith Squat - 60x15/100x12/140x10/180x4/170x7/
> 
> Leg Press - 320x15/440x15/525x15/650x12
> 
> Lunge - Bdy x 12
> 
> Glute Bridges - Bdy x 2sets 12
> 
> Stand CR - 120x20+30sec static stretch/150x20+15sec static stretch
> 
> Finished up with 15 mins on Bike, nothing too strenuous as I was absolutely FUBAR'd.


Bloody hell on leg press!! Seems like you could press half of the common posters on here!! Good stuff matey! Numbers cannot dream of!

Inless its in LB's but i doubt lols


----------



## Neil R

Its in ounce's!  :lol:

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday,

Seat DB Lats - 17.5x15/22.5x12/27.5x12/27.5x10

ss

Seat BB press - 60x12/80x10/90x5/80x6

DB front raise - 15x12/20x12/25x10

Press behind Neck - 60x12/80x6/80x6

DB lateral - 17.5x20/22.5x12/27.5x12/35x8

Seat cable conc curl - 20x12/25x10/30x8/30x6+1n

DB Preach - 15x12/20x12/20x12

Alt DB curl - 15x12/22.5x10/22.5x8

EZ Bar curl - 45x10/65x10/75x8

Finished up with 20 mins on cross trainer. Had a lie in this morning, slept in til 7:00!!!

Still got up and did my morning cardio though! I've only got 17 weeks left.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, slight improvement on last week. 

Leg Ext - 50x20/65x20/87.5x15,5/110x15,5 <- Seat further forward

Smith Squat - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x7/

Leg Press - 320x15/440x15/540x15/660x13

Glute Bridges - Bdy x 12/ +15 x 12/+15x10

Stand CR - 140x20+45sec static stretch/140x20+15sec static stretch

Finished up with 15 mins on Bike to loosen up (p1ssing in the wind with that really!! :lol: )


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday.

Warm-up - 2 rounds of Rotator cuff work

Flat Smith Bench - 60x20/80x15/100x12/120x6/125x4/130x3/135x2+1f

Incl Hammer - 40k x15/80x15/120x10+2/160x6+4pr/165x4+3pr

Pec-deck - 50x15/65x15/80x12->57.5x8

High Cbl fly - 25x12/30x12/35x10

Cable x-over - 25x15/25x12

O'head cbl ext - 40x15/60x12/70x10

Dips - Bdy x 15/+20x12/+30x10/+47.5x4->bdy x7

CG BB press - 60x12 / 60x10

ss

Feet up Press ups - Bdy x 12/bdy x 10

Finished up with 10 mins on bike, just to help lubricate the knee.


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> FRAG added in @ 2 x 500mcg shot
> 
> CJC-1295 @ 100mcg/day
> 
> GHRP-6 @ 250mcg/day
> 
> Plus I'm giving SARM's a try for the next 8 weeks so I'll see how that goes!


So, I've been running this for just over 5 weeks now. As can be seen in my journal, strength has gone up. I am leaner whilst still holding the same bodyweight, so I would say I've lost about 5lbs of fat and replaced it with 5lbs lean tissue.

As I'm approaching the 16 week out point I'm planning on adding in some gear, nothing too complicated. Will have a think before I finally decide, but am thinking Test & Boldenone to begin with.


----------



## Neil R

Got in 40 mins of cardio after work yesterday, gotta say, I'm starting to see some improvements, although I still have 2 blocks of lard on my "love handles" 

After a bit of recouperation I also had a decent stretching & Foam Roller session.

Sounded like I was rolling about in a bubble wrap factory my joints were popping and cracking that much!! I think there was only my elbows that didn't!

Foam roller was a beast as well, hit the ITB and Quad/Ham area's and gave my back & shoulders a going over too.

...Oh the language!! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Back workout yesterday,

Barbell Rows - 60k x15/100x15/140x12/180x10/

Wide curl grip Chins - Bdy x 12/ x 10/ x8/ 30 secs rest between sets

T-Bar rows - 40x12/60x12/75x8/90x5/

Stiff Arm P'down - 22.5x12/30x8/22.5x10/

Ss

BN P'down - 52.5x12/67.5x8/60x7+2pr/

Hyperext - Bdy x15/x12/  Slow and squeezing

Side crunch - 15 / 12

Ss

Support Leg Raise - 15/12

Cable side crunch - 5kx20/10x20/15x20

Rope Crunch - 30kx20

Finished off with a 1000m challenge on the C2 Rower, managed time of 3:41. Had to stop after 500m as my lungs were ready to explode.

I guess my mistakes were 1) Doing it after a back workout. 2) It only being the 2nd time in about 12 months that I'd used the rower. 3) Going absolutely hell for leather for the first 500m :lol:

Still, it was something different, and certainly gave my body a shock!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday.

Seat DB lat - 5 x 12-8 (37.5k)

Seat BB Press - 3 x 12-5 (100k)

Seat Smith Press - 2 x 12-5 (110k)

Low cable rear Delt - 3 x 12-10 (15k)

Modified Smith PBN - 4 x 12-8 (50k)

Seat 1 arm cbl conc curl - 4 x 12-8 (30k)

Alt DB curl - 3x 12-8 (22.5k)

Cbl Curl - 30 x 12-8 (60k)

Finished up with 20 mins on cross trainer.

As I'm a bit of a lazy arse I've stopped putting in the warm-up weights, I think people can see how I progress through the sets, so I'll just put number of sets and final weight used. Unless anyone found the old way more informative?

On Sunday, I added in the gear, as previously mentioned. Started nice & simple

800mg Test (T400)

500mg Boldenone

Thats the only change "supplement" wise. I'll be running this for the next 4 weeks, and assessing condition etc as I go along.


----------



## Neil R

Another thing i have to note,

Yesterdays re-feed took me from 102.1kg (post cardio, Pre Meal 1) finished at 106.7kg 9Could have been more but I just 'had' to have a sh1t, so lost a pound or two there  )

So thats a 1 day increase of 4.6kg.

I was rather hot most of the day, certainly after meal 3 and was snoozing pretty much all day.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, didn't go as well as I wanted, but the soreness in my legs today suggests it hit the spot, so can't complain! 

Warm-up - 5 mins Bike

Leg Ext - 4 x 20 (stack)

Smith Squats - 4 x 15-7 (180k)

Leg Press - 4 x 15-8 (680k) <-- Crap reps, psyched myself out of it 

Glutes Bridges - 2 x 10-8 <-- Slow & squeezing

ss

Sumo Squat - 2 x 12-6 (40k) <-- Slow & squeezing

Toe Press - 2 x 30-20 (240k) + 30 sec stretch after each set

Seat CR - 1 x 30 (60k) + 30 sec stretch

Finished with 5 mins on Bike to 'lubricate' the knees, then hit some quad & calf stretches


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday.

Flat Smith Bench - 60x20/80x15/100x12/120x8/130x3+1/140x1+1f/132.5x3

Incl Hammer - 40k x20/80x15/120x12/160x6+4pr/160x4+3pr

Pec-deck - 65x15/80x12/95x8->4

Incl DB fly - 20x12/25x12/30x10/35x8

O'head cbl ext - 40x15/60x12/80x8

Dips - Bdy x 15/+22.5x12/+32.5x10/+42.5x7/50x4/

CG BB press - 70x12/70x10/80x8

ss

Feet up Press ups - Bdy x12/x10/x8

Finished up with 15 mins on Bike.

Some improvements on previous weeks, which I'm pleased at.

It doesn't matter how slow you move, as long as your always moving forward!


----------



## Neil R

One other thing i have noticed, is that over the last day or two, I am feeling less tired and like my recovery between workouts is improved.

Don't get me wrong, its not a massive change, its quite a subtle one, but its just tipping me over from the "falling-asleep-in-a-morning" type sensation to the "just-lying-down-with-my-eyes-closed-but-still-awake" feeling.


----------



## Neil R

Still managed to get in 45 mins cardio yesterday. Bollox to the snow.

Really hits some different muscles walking in snow compared to normal cardio! The "Oh my god, I'm knackered" feeling is back! 

On the down side, I seem to have developed a bruise on the back of my knee  don't remember feeling anything, but then I was slipping and sliding all over the place.

Just gonna have to keep an eye on it for a few days.


----------



## yannyboy

Really love reading your journal and updates on here and Facebook, your dedication is second to none

Hope everything goes well this year


----------



## Neil R

I do too! :lol:

I am aiming to be the best I've ever looked, qualify for the British and then I'll have 16 weeks from the qualifier to the finals, to get myself even better and try crack a top 6 spot at the finals.

Thankfully, there are several people who are providing me with ample motivation!


----------



## Neil R

Back workout yesterday, quite a good one 

Barbell Rows - 4 x 12-8 (180k)

Wide curl grip Chins - 4 x 12-7 (+20k)

T-Bar rows - 3 x 12-8 (80k)

Stiff Arm P'down - 3 x 15-10

Ss

Rope Pulls - 3 x 8-5 (75k) <- Slower & squeezing

Wide parrallel grip low pulley - 3 x 12-7 (50k) <- Slow & squeeze

Hammer BN P'down - 2 x 12 (80k)

Hang side crunch - 1 x 15

Cable side crunch - 3 x 15-12 (20k)

Hip Crunch 2 x 15


----------



## wezo1466868035

Neil what class do you do am i right in saying mens under 90kg class?

and hows your diet going this time round?


----------



## Neil R

Oooft u90k! Jeez that'd take some doing. No, I'm border u100k o100k. Was 99k at the Stars show.

Diet is progressing steadily. Still got a bit of looseness at bottom of abs and them damned lovehandles are doing my tits in, but I'm seperated everywhere and have line come through on my glutes, so happy with where I am for a little over 15 weeks out. Hopefully I'll fill out a touch over the next few weeks now I've added in some gear.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's Friday. Good workout, but seem to be getting more & more folk asking for help whilst I'm training.

I dont wanna turn into an anti-social bar-steward, coz I know how it feels to have no guidance, but I need to address this situation!

Smith Press - 5 x 15-6 (110k)

Wide parrallel Grip U'right row - 5 x 15-10 (85k)

DB Laterals - 5 x 12-6 (37.5k)

Smith PBN - 3 x 12-6 (100k)

1 arm cbl Conc - 4 x 12-6 (30k)

Alt DB curl - 4 x 12 - 8 (27.5k)

Rev Cbl curl - 3 x 12-10 (20k) <- slow & squeeze

Cble Curl - 3 x 12-10 (35k) <- Slow & squueze

Finished up with 25 mins on Cross trainer.

Also noticed on Saturday that I seem to have tweeked something in my Hamnstring. I've a bruise the size of an old 50p on the lower, inner ham on the right leg and an area of green-yellow surronding that. 

Have to keep a close eye on that as its Legs tonight.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil, when you smith press how do you have bench set?


----------



## Neil R

I have it a level short of upright. I'd guess about 10-15 degrees off straight up. That way I can keep the front delts underneath the bar and bring the bar down to the chest level.


----------



## daddy123

Hey neil do u feel u r on trak?


----------



## Neil R

Dunno really, don't think I've ever been this lean 15 weeks out, but my determination to be better than I've ever been before is leaving my unsatisfied and wanting to be leaner.

Problem I have is that I haven't really got the best metabolism for getting and staying lean so I don't wanna do too much too soon so I can make continual improvements, but, being as lean as I am the improvements are slower, and therefore less noticable to me (as I see myself every day) so you get tjhe mind games kicking in where you end up telling yourself your looking worse.


----------



## Neil R

Legs again last night, better workout than last week, inspite of the dodgy hamstring.

Warm-up - 5 mins Bike

Leg Ext - 4 x 20 (stack)

Smith Squats - 4 x 15-6 (190k)

Leg Press - 4 x 15-11 (680k)

Glutes Bridges - 2 x 10-8 <-- Slow & squeezing

ss

Sumo Squat - 2 x 7 (50k) <-- Slow & squeezing, constant tension

Stand CR - 3 x 20-15 (200k) <-- approx 30 secs rest between sets


----------



## Neil R

Got in 25 mins cardio at lunchtime today. which was a bonus.

Gonna try make sure I do this every day, except maybe Leg Day. Really need to step things up a touch, and I'd prefer to do a bit more cardio so I can keep the calories higher for longer.

I'll monitor progress and adjust accordingly.


----------



## wezo1466868035

Neil R said:


> Oooft u90k! Jeez that'd take some doing. No, I'm border u100k o100k. Was 99k at the Stars show.
> 
> Diet is progressing steadily. Still got a bit of looseness at bottom of abs and them damned lovehandles are doing my tits in, but I'm seperated everywhere and have line come through on my glutes, so happy with where I am for a little over 15 weeks out. Hopefully I'll fill out a touch over the next few weeks now I've added in some gear.


Neil 15 weeks is a hell of a long time belive me-you have plenty

how much do you aim for in weight to loose each week? or dont you

another thing doing cardio 15 weeks out is that something new this diet

just i dont do cardio till i hit 15stone,thats 1 stone out from my contest weight

sorry if it feel like interview but something i might try next time round

early cardio that is..


----------



## Brockyboy

You sound like your right where you wanna be

Keep up the good work dude


----------



## Neil R

Don't worry about it, I'm happy to answer questions to explain stuff. 

I generally don't set a 'weight loss' target as I tend to grow in the first half of the diet, probably because I always plan a clean out to coincide with the starting of a diet, typically looking to be clean for 6-8 weeks before the diet starts. This diet is an anomally, as I didn't really come off the diet from last year, so I decided to go with a 16 week cycle leading up to the show and having approx 10 weeks off androgens prior to this.

With regards to Cardio, I do cardio all year round. But an adding in approx 20 mins at lunch time due to me finding it difficult to add it in before Meal 1 due to timings. This might change as I'm in the process of moving house which will mean i can walk to work & home which gives an hour a day, but this is a few weeks off.

As mentioned above, I'm adding cardio so I can keep carbs & calories higher for longer, which I'm hoping will help preserve lean tissue. ( This is something Paul George does)

Feel free to ask away, it helps me to know that my ramblings are actually of use! :lol:


----------



## wezo1466868035

Yeah know what your saying regards cardio,burn 700 calories room in your body for another 700 makes perfect sense.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, changed it up a bit as I was hitting a plateau with the previous routine.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Hammer Press - 5 x 15-6 (140k)

Incl Smith bench - 5 x 12-5 (100k)

Pec Deck - 4 x 15-8 (80k)

Incl DB fly - 4 x 12-7 (37.5k)

Rope P'down - 3 x 12-8 (35k)

Dips - 4 x 15-6 (45k)

CG Bench - 4 x 12-3 (110k) <- drop set on last set

ss

Feet up Press-ups - bdy x 12/10/12

Finished up with 15 mins on bike.

Will have to rely on the bike until the Hamstring is healed, as the only other cardio equipment (Cross trainer/treadmill/Rower) all pull on it.


----------



## Neil R

Good couple of Cardio sessions yesterday. Managed to get 20 mins in at Lunchtime, had the added bonus of a sub-zero windchill which 'encouraged' me to keep the pace up! :lol:

Then got in 45 mins after work.

Downside = Knackered

Upside = Looking Leaner (  )

Every little helps, will be hitting the Lunchtime cardio again today. I wanna be seeing some vascularity in my abs by the time I get to 12 weeks out!


----------



## wezo1466868035

So neil at thr mo you are doing a cardio sessions at lunchtime and cardio and weights as well..


----------



## Neil R

Cardio schedule now stands at

20 mins Lunchtime ( may not do on Mondays, as this is Leg day) through the week.

Wednesday (non-weight day) gets an additional 45 mins after work.

I also do 15-25 mins post workout, depending on energy levels.

Sat & Sun is 40-45 mins prior to Meal 1. No set "lunchtime" cardio, but I tend to do shopping on Saturday which involves a lot of trudging around, and Sundays is Re-feed day, so I dont do any more cardio than the early morning session.

If I feel I need to get leaner, then I will increase the Lunchtime &/or post workout cardio by approx 10 mins.

My aim is to try avoid the need to drop cals/carbs until about 6 weeks out.


----------



## wezo1466868035

So by all this cardio you do your cals still reamain high cos you burn them with the cardio your doing. NEED to up my cardio now after reading your schedule,start with 20-25 mins post-workout maybe throw in a sess on wednesday to,and ill up my cals see if its makes a diff.

thanks neil..


----------



## Neil R

Maybe add the cardio first, see how you respond, then you can slowly add in the extra cals/carbs. that way you know how you react to each variable.


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night. Good session. Feel really beat up today, I'm glad its Friday, I really need some R&R!

Hammer row - 4 x 12-8 (70k a side)

Chins - 3 x 12-6 (+40k)

T-bar - 3 x 12-7 (80k)

Stiff arm p'down - 2 x 10 (40k)

BN P'down - 30 x 12-8 (75k)

Smith partial Deads - 4 x 12-6 (160k)

Hip Crunch - 3 x 25

Side crunch - 2 x 15 + 1 static hold (apporx 30sec)

Finished up with 15 mins on Cross trainer.


----------



## Neil R

Managed another 20 mins cardio at lunchtime.

Even wearing a jumper hat & gloves didn't protect me from that damned wind-chill!

...didn't help my general feeling of utter knackeredness either !


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday was great, I think I beat all last weeks efforts on every exercise! 

Smith Press - 5 x 15-6 (120k)

Wide parrallel Grip U'right row - 5 x 15-10 (100k)

DB Laterals - 2 x UTR sets (17.5, 22.5, 32.5k)

Hex Bar Shrug - 3 x 12-8 (241k)

Smith PBN - 3 x 12-5 (110k)

1 arm cbl Conc - 5 x 12-6 (35k)

Alt DB curl - 3 x 12 - 8 (30k)

Rev Cbl curl - 3 x 12-8 (40k) <- slow & squeeze

Cble Curl - 3 x 12-10 (45k) <- Slow & squeeze

Finished up with 15 mins on Cross trainer.


----------



## daddy123

Sounds like its going well neil.


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, so far so good. Just need to tweak my refeeds so I'm less bloated.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil R said:


> Yeah, so far so good. Just need to tweak my refeeds so I'm less bloated.


Just the 1 box of frosties maybe mate?


----------



## Neil R

Believe it or not, they're not the issue, I don't get any bloat from them. I think the mistake I made was trying to keep it too clean, I had 500g Brown rice with some salad ( spread over 2 meals ) and a couple meals of oats and I think the fibre content was what caused problems. Next time I'll use white rice instead of Brown, just need to replace the oats with something else.


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday was AWESOME!! , I know I'm a bit of a freak and love leg days more than any other but I hit a long term Target, and beat last weeks efforts on 4 exercises, so I am Muchos Happios!! 

Leg ext - 4 x 25-20 (stack +5k)

Smith Squat - 4 x 15-6 (190k)

Leg Press - 4 x 15-12 (700k) <--Long term Target! 

Glute bridges - 3 x 15-10 <-- slow & squeezing

DB Lunge - 1 x 10 (17.5k's) <--Felt a teak on inner thigh

Smith Lunge - 1 x 10 (40k) <-- slow & squeezing

ss

Sumo smith squat - 1 x 10 (40k) <-- slow & squeezing

Cable Adductions - 1 x 15 (5k)

Stand CR - 3 x 15-12 (280k)

Finished up with 10mins on bike.

Feeling really good today, and I feel like everything is back on target. Just for the sake of avoiding complacency I'm going to try to get someone at the gym to take some pics so I can see if I have any symmetry or proportion issues to address (everyone does) as I 13 & half weeks to sort them out.

FEELING GOOD!!!!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

We gonna get some sneaky pics?


----------



## Neil R

I'll see what I can do. I need to remember first, and then find someone who'll take the pic(s).


----------



## yannyboy

Have you ever trained HIT in the past like Dorian used to and what are your thoughts on it?

I can see you are a volume guy now


----------



## Neil R

Technically I still do. 

Makes me laugh that people say Dorian only did 1-2 sets per exercise. Because he "didn't count" his warm ups.

He did 1-3 warm ups followed by 1 or 2 "working" sets.

I am doing 1-3 warm ups and 1-2 working sets per exercise.

I use various intensity methods, such as drop sets, static holds, negatives etc

Just because you 'dont count' them, doesn't mean they didn't happen! :lol: :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

Yes, that's true, I spoke to a guy who trained with Dorian and he said he was pumped just by the warm up sets!


----------



## Neil R

Got another 20 mins cardio in at lunchtime today, whilst wandering, I got to thinking.

All these people who don't do cardio because it "hinders strength/size gains", can any of those peeps tell me how I am getting stronger, leaner & bigger whilst on

(1) Low Carbs

(2) Approx 1hr Cardio a day?

I have just had a look back at my journal and, for example, my Leg Press has gone from 545k for 8 to 700 for 12 in about 8 or 9 weeks, all the while doing cardio and dieting....and I only added gear in 16 days ago, which has only really filled me out by 1 or 2kg.

Odd, the things you ponder whilst doing cardio? :laugh:


----------



## yannyboy

That's a massive strength increase Neil!!!!


----------



## Neil R

yannyboy said:


> Yes, that's true, I spoke to a guy who trained with Dorian and he said he was pumped just by the warm up sets!


Yeah, When I started doing "more volume" it was really only adding in a few extra warm-ups as a preventative method against injuries (something the HIT does make you more prone to).

I think it was an article by Lee Priest or someone who pointed out that if you 'include' the warm-ups, then Dorian was doing more or less what the other Pro's were doing, he just put more effort into those working sets by taking them to failure and beyond, whereas other pro's didn't go to failure, per se, but stopped a rep or two short and the did drop sets, or pre-exhausts etc.


----------



## yannyboy

Speaking of cardio, is there an ideal time to do it or do you think it doesn't really matter?


----------



## Neil R

yannyboy said:


> That's a massive strength increase Neil!!!!


Well, you've seen my Facebook & Twitter feeds, I dont allow for excuse making 



yannyboy said:


> Speaking of cardio, is there an ideal time to do it or do you think it doesn't really matter?


At the moment I'm getting 20 mins between meals 1 & 2, another 20 mins before meal 3 & a final 15-20 mins post workout.

I'm a believer in trying to do cardio when blood sugars are low. I'm trying to do 3 shorter cardio sessions in order to minimise muscle loss that can be an issue with longer sessions done on an empty stomach. Its a bit of an 'ongoing assessment' but so far its proving quite fruitful


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Hammer Press - 5 x 15-6 (150k) <-- Last set, drop set

Incl Smith bench - 5 x 12-5 (110k)

Pec Deck - 4 x 15-8 (110k) <-- Last set drop set

Incl cable fly - 4 x 12-8 (35k)

O'Head Cbl ext - 4 x 20-10 (90k)

Dips - 4 x 15-6 (45k)

CG Bench - 4 x 12-6 (100k) <- drop set on last set

Finished up with 20 mins on the Cross trainer.


----------



## Neil R

Got cheered up no end today at work. A guy asked me

"What would happen if you had a day where you didn't get all your meals in?"

Bless him, absolutely no idea! :lol:

I should have said "It would matter as I'd already BE in a coffin!" :rofl:


----------



## Neil R

wezo said:


> Neil let me know weather your eggs smelly a ha


I was looking back for something else, and came across this, forgot to let you know.

They came through fine. They are packed in a foam lined box that has Ice packs in as well.

The meat was as fresh as when i buy from the butchers and the egg white are "stink free"


----------



## Neil R

Okay, I was looking back to find my diet, but couldn't find it, so I think i should put an update on regarding diet/gear.

*Diet*

Meal 1 - 75g Oats , 250ml LEW, 1 sccop Beef isolate, 10ml Udo's

Meal 2 - 75g Oats, 250g Fish, 25g half fat cheese, 10ml Udo's

Meal 3 - 25g Brown Rice, 25g Lentils 250g Turkey, 200g Sprouts

Meal 4 - 75g Oats, 250g Fish, 25g half fat cheese, 10ml Udo's

Meal 5 - 50g Whey Isolate (PWO) or 280g Salmon, 300g Salad 9Non training days

Meal 6 - 50g Oats, 250g Chicken Breast (Training Days) or 130g Tuna, 1 whole Egg, 125g Cottage cheese 300g Salad, 10ml Udo's (Non-Training)

Meal 7 - 60g Protein Blend (approx 70g powder)

*Gear*

800mg Test

500mg Boldenone

2 x 100mcg CJC-1295

2 x 250mcg GHRP-2

20mg Nolvadex Sat & Sun a.m

Erm, and thats it, nice and simple!


----------



## wezo1466868035

Diet is looking good neil fats protein carbs spot on

how do you rate the ghrp-2 iv tried the 6 made me eat like crazy soon as i took it,will use next cycle.

cheers for heads up on the eggs.


----------



## Neil R

I've literally only switched on to it today. I've been running the -6 up till now.

I didn't get too bad an appetite stimulation from the -6, certainly not the "eat everything in site" type cravings other report.

I've always had a good reation to the -6, so i'll be interested to see if I get the same from the -2. i can't see any reason why not.


----------



## Neil R

wezo said:


> Diet is looking good neil fats protein carbs spot on.


I should hope so after almost 20 years of competing! :lol:

Its worked out to give roughly 1g carbs per LB bdywgt & 1g fats per KG Bodyweight per day.


----------



## wezo1466868035

See the 6 made me well hungry,steak and potato half hour after training followed by post-workout shake

like that every time a took it 3 times per day that was.

keep me posted on the 2 thanks neil..


----------



## Neil R

Only on my second day of the -2, but not noticing a difference. No real mad hnger cravings, but, I did do a bit too much cardio last night.

Ended up doing 80 mins after work (I walked home) I normally do 45 but I was busting for a p1ss and if I stopped I would do it down my leg, so I carried on till I got home.

I'm wiped out today, really feeling it, just keeping my mind positive and thinking, the Sun is shining and its nearly the weekend, so just gotta dig in a bit.

The ups-and-downs of contest prep!  Gotta love it eh?


----------



## wezo1466868035

Pissing myself lol

Winners never quit

And quitters never win

Keep up the good work !


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night. Really Good session. Feel really beat up today, I'm so glad its Friday. 

Hammer row - 4 x 12-8 (70k a side) {1 & 1/4 reps}

Chins - 4 x 12-6 (+40k)

T-bar - 3 x 12-8 (80k)

Stiff arm p'down - 2 x 10 (40k)

ss

BN P'down - 30 x 12-8 (80k)

Smith partial Deads - 4 x 12-6 (180) +1x1 @ 220k

Hip Crunch - 3 x 25-20

Side crunch - 2 x 15 + 1 static hold (apporx 30sec)

Cable crunch - 1 x 100 (55k)

Finished up with 20 mins on Rower. FUBAR'D!


----------



## Neil R

Had another great workout on Friday, Somehow it took 2 hours, which I can't understand as it felt like I went through it pretty quickly, although I did spend 10-15 mins at the end getting some photos's done. Down side was, it did mean I ran out of time to do any cardio as gym shuts at 9pm of Fridays, up side was, I hit a PB or two. 

Smith Press - 5 x 15-4 (130k)

DB Laterals - 5 x 15-6 (42.5k)

Cbl rear delt - 3 x 12-8 (20k)

Smith PBN - 4 x 12-2 (120k)

1 arm cbl lat - 3 x 12-10 (20k)

1 arm cbl Conc - 4 x 12-6 (30k)

Rev Cbl curl - 3 x 12-8 (40k) <- slow & squeeze

Alt DB curl - 3 x 12 - 8 (30k)

Cble Curl - 3 x 12-10 (45k) <- Slow & squeeze

I'll post up a couple of pics later on, want to have a good ol' scrutinize myself first.

Initial look (as you can probably guess) is that I'm not happy&#8230;.still, I have got 13 weeks to kick it up a bit.


----------



## Neil R

Okay, here they are.

View attachment 5085
View attachment 5086


View attachment 5087
View attachment 5088


View attachment 5089


As I said, not happy, but with 13 weeks to go I have time.


----------



## Loz1466868022

Looking good Mr Rushton !

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## wezo1466868035

Nice cuts in yeah quads,your back is your strongest point it's wide as hell and think as fvuk,nice fingers on your last shot,your look bang on,and you still got 13weess left,your peak well before that Neil,6weeks left to ukbff norhwest I'd do it if I wes you do it do it do it ha, Neil yup look fab..


----------



## Neil R

Isn't the N-W in 9 weeks?

I've still about 15lbs to come off yet, so I'll have to see how it goes.

Next changes to diet etc come in next week, so I'll see how I'm looking at 10 weeks out.

Back is a strong bodypart for me, as are calves. Unfortunatley, it makes my weaker chest/delt/arms area look even worse, so thats where I will be focusing the majority of my efforts for the next 8 weeks (as I have throughout the offseason). They are better than they were, but I really need to improve my pressing, flat, incline & upright. Really get the thickness I need.

I also need to trim an inch or three from my midsection and bring my left leg up a touch.

Bodybuilders eh? Never happy! :lol:


----------



## wezo1466868035

Yeah 9weeks yesterday so you have 60 days

Plenty that Neil Sunday 5th may go for it ..


----------



## Neil R

Started the 'further improvements' process yesterday with Legs. It was AWESOME!! ,sore as hell today!! 

Leg ext - 4 x 25-20 (stack +10k)

Leg Press - 4 x 20-9 (725k) <--Last set was pants, as the bar wobbled like crap soreally hard to control.

Smith Squat - 4 x 15-1 (180k) <-- Only managed a quarter rep with last set,back was still tight from Thursday, and I was totally fried! 

Glute bridges - 2 x 15-12 (25k) <-- slow & squeezing

Sumo smith squat - 3 x 12 (80k)

1 leg Rev hack - 3 x 12-6 (2 plates) <-- Left leg only

Stand CR - 3 x 15-12 (70k) <-- Left leg only

Finished up with 5 mins on bike and some stretching on my lower back.


----------



## wezo1466868035

Sounds like hell Neil,killers are always the best 1

How you finding your present program I mean weights with more

And more added cardio?? Don't burn out bro you got ages yet ...


----------



## Neil R

Present program is going well. Not really pushing it with the cardio just yet, I'm listening more to my body and what its feeding back. I'm doing roughly 3 x 20-25 min sessions per day, but if I'm flat on my arse knackered (like last night) I'll only do what I can, or will miss it off completely.

As I've previously mentioned, I'm trying to keep carbs/cals a little higher for as long as I can, so manipulationg the cardio is helping me do this whilst still (just about) recovering from the weights sessions.

My next change to things is next week, when I'll increase the CLA & add in a small amount of T4.

I'll probably give these 2 weeks, then increase cardio a touch more, two weeks after that, depending on how things come in, I'll consider lowering carbs. But i'll be at the 8 week out mark by then.

Of course, this can all change depending on how i'm reacting, and the feedback my body is giving.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Looking good mate, calfs are massive!!!


----------



## Neil R

I prefer to look at it like "my quads aren't big enough for my calves"


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Brilliant workout!

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Incl Smith bench - 5 x 15-5 (120k) <-- last set, triple drop

Hammer Press - 5 x 15-6 (130k) <-- Last set, drop set

Incl cable fly - 4 x 12-8 (40k) <-- Last set, drop set

Pec Deck - 4 x 15-8 (80k) <-- Last set, triple drop

O'Head Cbl ext - 4 x 20-10 (100k)

Dips - 4 x 15-6 (50k) <-- lst set drop set

CG Bench - 4 x 12-6 (110k) <- triple drop on last set

Pretty intesnse workout, no holds barred! 

Finished up with 20 mins on the Cross trainer. Wiped out by time I got home.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil, the 5 x 12-5 (for example), does that mean 5 sets, 12 reps first set and going down to 5 reps in the 5th set?

Just curious


----------



## Neil R

Its supposed to mean 5 sets. With 12 reps being the max reps achieved & 5 reps lowest number of reps achieved.

However, on Incl Smith I should have put 5 x 15-5, as I did 60k x 15, 80 x 12 , 100 x 8 120 x 5, 120 x 5 -> 100 x 3 ->60 x 10

I'll go back and edit! :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Oh right, I see. Didnt realise you we're pyramiding up to the max weight!

That's what I tend to do but usually try and get 3 x 10, do you think I should up the weight and maybe only get 5 or 6 out in the last set?


----------



## Neil R

I did used to list the full pyramid, but figured most people who read my Journal had a resonable idea how I pyramid within a given exercise.

I can easily go back to the full listing if it make more sense to people?

My journal is just as much for other peoples use as it is my own. The way I see it, is, I'm just a guy who works in IT in a small town in England who works his ass off to get what he's got, so if I can do it, anyone can. You just have to have that self belief and a lot of the time, see.reading about others working hard and getting results, gives you the kick you need to do it yourself.

I have always aspired to be like the 'hard workers' , more for their ethic than their physiques.

Pat Warner get knocked for his physique, but I know the guy personally, and I know he has a work ethic that is second to non!

Anth Bailes is unrelenting in his work ethic, and I've watched his progress over the last two years and it is probably the biggest motivator for me of late.

Theres also people like Tania George, Emma James, Hanne Bingle, Bronwyn Taylor and David Mills (all powerlifters) who have out some *serious* work into achieving what they have.

Tania has only been powerlifting a couple of years and has worked like nothing else and become British,. European and World Champion!

Emma is an absolute legend, Benching 200kg in an official meet. Bronwyn is only 17 and deadlifting triple bodyweight and Dave Mills was nearly crippled just before Christmas with a serious lower back injury and just the other week became British Junior Champion on the 120k Class.

With people like this motivating me, how can I possibly fail to kick ass on a daily basis!?


----------



## Neil R

Had a tough one yesterday, got in the 25 mins cardio at lunch, which felt okay, and did 50 mins in the evening which was more of a struggle, but its was like my body decided that as it wasn't a 'weights' day, that it would shut down. Spent the whole evening feeling like I was wearing a 200k bodysuit 

To make matters worse, i hit some Deep Tissue on my Triceps, Biceps, Rear Delts & ITB, which left me feeling rather nauseous. Even after a solid 7 hours sleep, I'm still only slightly better this morning.

Just gotta remember the Guns 'n' Roses line "Nothing lasts forever, even cold November rain!"

Digging deep...


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night. Really tough session, really beat up, spent most of the day bllocking myself.

I'm so glad its Friday.

Hammer row - 4 x 12-5 (80k a side) {1 & 1/4 reps} <--Last set triple drop

Chins - 4 x 12-6 (+40k)

T-bar - 3 x 12-8 (80k)

Stiff arm p'down - 3 x 12 (30k)

ss

BN P'down - 3 x 12-8 (75k)

Curl Grip Row - 3 x 12-8 (140)

Hyper -ext - 2 x 15-12 (Bdy) <-- Slower & squeezing

Hip Crunch - 3 x 20-12

Crunch - 2 x 15 + 1 static hold (apporx 30sec)

Finished up with 23 mins on treadmill, max incl.

I literally just gritted my teeth to get through this one, constantly talking to myself to man the f**k up.

Had a bit extra protein when I got home and made sure I tried to relax as much as I could. Feeling a bit better todat, but might forgo the lunchtime cardio, to allow my body a chance to recover. I'll see how I feel in a couple hours.


----------



## Neil R

Been having a look back through my Journal to assess if/what improvements I've made.

Found a few from aug-2011

Leg Press - 480k x 10 --------------- > Now = 700 x12

Hammer Press - 120 (3 plates) x 6 --------- > Now = 150 x 6

Dips - Bdy wgt + 15k x 9 -------------- > Now = Bdy + 50k x 6

O'head EZ Ext - 85 x 10 ----------------- > Now = 100 x 10

Chins - Bdy + 15k x 8 ----------------- > Now = Bdy + 40k x 6

Smith Shoulder Press - 125 x 3 ------------- > Now = 130 x 4

1 arm Cbl Conc curl - 25k x 6 -------------- > Now = 30k x 6

Bodyweight - 105k ------------------------ > Now = (approx.) 103k

As can be seen, my bodyweight is lower (leaner??) yet my strength is higher (more lean tissue??)

Progress has been made!


----------



## yannyboy

Think it's always a good idea to keep records to check progress

Well done mate!


----------



## Neil R

Cheers Yann!

It does look like its taken a hell of a time to make these improvements, but when I factor in that I spent 6-9 months with a Physio, then it puts a bit better perspective on it for me.

Plus, if a fat lad from Yorkshire, like me, can do it, then anyone can!!


----------



## daddy123

Keep going mate it,s a mental battle as you well know.


----------



## Neil R

Good workout on Friday, trained with a Boxer, one of the better training partners I've had, really gave it some effort!. He also pointed out a slight failing in my approach, which I'll be working on.

Smith Press - 4 x 15-7 (120k) + 2+1f @ 140k <- Last set Triple Drop

DB Laterals - 3 x UTR 15-8 (22.5x15,27.5x12,32.5x8)

DB rear delt - 3 x 12-8 (25k)

Hex Bar Shrug - 4 x 15-6 (309k)

Smith PBN - 4 x 12-5 (110k) <- Last set Triple Drop

1 arm cbl Conc - 4 x 12-6 (30k)

Alt DB curl - 3 x 12 - 8 (30k)

Rev EZ Curl - 3 x 15-10 (35k) <- Slow and squeeze

Cble Curl - 3 x 12-10 (60k) <- Slow & squeeze


----------



## Neil R

Had a bit of a hectic weekend, this weekend, as I was at a Gig on saturday evening/night, and it was a low carb day, which didn't help. Was an awesome gig all the same! 

So, on Saturday, I did my usual morning cardio, hit the sun-bed and did my shop and packed a chicken breast, some Beef & an Isolate shake to take with me.

No Cardio on Sunday, as I'd more than made up for it on Saturday, and hit a refeed, as normal...approx 1500g carbs

Weighed myself saturday - 103k

Weighed myself after meal 6 Sunday - 107k

I slept pretty much all day Sunday, except to wake up to eat ( Good how my body does that!  )

Had a think about next "step" in the diet and Implemented that, which is, basically as follows :-

CLA - Increased to 9 a day

Gear -

400mg Test

750mg Boldenone

250mg Tren

CJC/GHRP to stay the same.

I'll give this a couple of weeks to see what changes come, I'm expecting to be tighter and leaner due to the reduction in aromatisable substances.


----------



## yannyboy

Do you run growth hormone Neil?


----------



## Neil R

No, not running Hgh, just the GHRP & CJC combo.

TBH its doing as much for me as Gh did, but for a lower cost!


----------



## Neil R

Legs again last night, another good one. Trained with Damo (the boxer chap) again. He really puts the effort in, which is great!

Leg ext - 65 x 25 / 87.5 x 25 / 110 x 18,7 / 130 x 13,8,4

Leg Press - 400 x 20 / 500 x 20 / 600 x 15 / 700 x 14

Smith Squat - 60 x 12 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 8 / 180 x 3

1 leg Rev hack - 1pl x 12 / 2pl x 10 / 2&half pl x 7 <-- Left leg only

Glute bridges - 3 x 12 (25k) <-- slow & squeezing

Sumo smith squat - 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 8

Seat CR - 2 x 12 (40k) <-- Left leg only

Stand CR - 150 x 15 / 200 x 12 / 200k x 12

Legs were pumped to feck. Feeling some really good soreness in the key spots that I was trying to target too!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Brilliant workout! Unbelievably pumped!

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Incl Smith bench - 5 x 15-6 (120k) <-- last set, drop set

Hammer Press - 5 x 15- (140k) <-- Last set, triple drop

Incl cable fly - 4 x 12-5 (55k) <-- Last set, drop set

Pec Deck - 4 x 15-10 (95k)

O'Head Cbl ext - 4 x 20-9 (100k)

Dips - 4 x 15-6 (50k) <-- lst set drop set

CG Bench - 4 x 12-6 (100k) <- drop set on last set

Finished up with 20 mins on the Rower, which really didn't help my leg/hip/glute soreness! :lol:


----------



## daddy123

Good to hear its all going well Neil.


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, so far so good. Had a few bad days, where energy has just quit on me, but I'm much better at listening to my body now and differentiating between when I need to kick my own ass, and when i genuinely need to rest.

Yesterday I got in 2 cardio sessions, a Foam Roller session and a Posing Practice session, as well as a full day at work, and doing some packing ready for the house move.

I was so knackered by the end I fell asleep in my work cloathes.

If I hadn't have smelt so bad I would've gone to work in them :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Back, abs & Cardio last night. had to change things up as my legs were/are still sore from Monday.

BB Bent rows - 50 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 110 x 10

Chins - Bdy x 12 / +20 x 12 / +20 x 11 / + 40 x 8+1

Hammer Rows - 80 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 8

Stiff arm P'down - 22.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12

ss

P'down behind neck - 52.5 x 12 / 67.5 x 12 / 85 x 8

Smith Partial Deads - 60 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 140 x 10 / 100 x 20

Hip crunch - 25 / 20 / 15 / 14

Twists - 25k x 50

Leg Raise - 15 / 12

Finished up with 20 minutes on the cross trainer.


----------



## daddy123

Sounded like a full on day yesterday mate.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday. Good session

Smith press - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 120 x 7+1 / 140 x 3+1f

Bent lats - 17.5 x 12 / 22.5 x 12 / 27.5 x 12

Db Lats - 20 x 15 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 37.5x 6->25 x 6->15x6

Smith PBN - 60 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 6 / 100 x 6

1 arm cbl conc - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 35 x 6 +2n

Alt DB curl - 17.5 x 10 / 22.5 x 10 / 27.5 x 8

Rev EZ Bar cbl - 40 x 10 / 40 x 10 / 50 x 8 <slow & squeeze

High cbl curl - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 25 x 10

Finished up with 25 Mins on Cross trainer.


----------



## Neil R

Not having a good day today at all.

Weighed in after training yesterday at 107kg (236lb). { I was 101kg (222lb) 9 Week ago }

Went to see Gaz, for my Fortnightly assessment. Obviously, he could see I've put on some size in the last 2 weeks, but no change to condition.

Which is sh1t!

Especially as I'm on 190g carbs on training days and only 150-160g on non-training days, and even more so considering the cardio I've been putting in too!

To say I'm in a bad mood, would be a huge understatement.


----------



## dorris1988

Dont panic. We all have bad weeks. Just keep nailing it as you have planned. Whilst dieting for my show my weight didnt change for 6 weeks. The more you stress of let it affect you the worse you will feel and look.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R

Not panicing, still 11 weeks out. Its more the fact that you set a plan in place, with expected results, and when the opposite happens it "irks" you somewhat :suspicious:

Even after almost 20 years competing, my body STILL can't be consistent! :shocked:


----------



## dorris1988

yeah its a nightmare. every diet turns out differently. wouldnt it be easier if your body reacted exactly the same way every time? lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R

Oh, massively! For the Brits in '11 (that started this thread) I went down to 70g carbs a day. For the 'UK' in '10 150g was the lowest I went to. With this diet 200g has me losing fat.

I've thrown in another 45mins cardio tonight (walking home from work) and I've gotta say I'm looking better already. The 'cloudyness' could have been down to the sunbed I had earlier and my carb deprived addled brain made a mountain out of a molehill.

Still, I'm gonna re-feed a bit higher tomorrow to really boost mt metabolism, as that is one mistake I made before so will never repeat!!


----------



## Neil R

Just got in another hour of cardio. Walked back to work (because i'm actually working, not because i'm in love with the place or anything odd like that!)

I'm looking so much better today!  although I'm currently sat piling carbs into my mouth like they're going out of fashion, which is helping my mood no end! 

Just hope I don't fall asleep at my desk!


----------



## yannyboy

Do you have one big carb up per week?


----------



## Neil R

Yep, Sundays is a Carb up day. Lst week it was 1 kilo Rice with a Tomato & herb sauce, a Box of Frosties and a very large bowl of Museli. Which came to approx 1400g carbs. Gonna be trying to go higher today.

Typically I'm finding that this keep me "normal" till about Wednesday lunch, which means I get the benefit for Legs, on Mondays and Chest & Tri's on Tuesdays. So 'weaker' bodyparts get to benefit, and so far, this is working very well. Even though my chest is still a weak area, it is possibly my most improved bodypart, so I'm going to keep at this until it plateau's and then re-assess.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Did a couple of things different, some of which worked, some didn't. Good workout all-in-all though. 

Sissy Squat - 3 sets 20 (Bdywght) <- focus was on going as far down as poss. This really hit the spot! 

Leg Press - 400 x 20 / 500 x 20 / 600 x 20 / 700 x 15 <- inner thigh started to 'twinge' so last set wasn't as good as previous ones

Hack Squat - 1pl x 12 / 2pl x 12 / 3pl x 6 <- from ATG to 3/4 way up for constant tension. Unfortunately this just aggrivated my knee

1 leg Rev hack - 1pl x 12 <-- Left leg only

Glute bridges - 3 x 15 (20k) <-- squeezing

Sumo smith squat - 60 x 12 / 100 x 10 / 140 x 2

Seat CR - 2 x 25 (20k) <-- Left leg only

Toe Press - 240 x 25 / 240 x 15

Finished up with 10 mins on Cross trainer to help ease the knee. And hit the Foam Roller when I got home.

I'm feeling that really 'deep' tenderness in my legs today. I've a feeling they're gonna be pretty sore in a day or two!


----------



## daddy123

Neil sunbeds can do that. do you use sort of tanning agent?


----------



## Neil R

Not up til now. Just added in MTII last night.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Good workout, the improvements across my chest/shoulder/arm region is becoming notable!

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Hammer Press - 40 x 15/80x15/120x12/160x5/160x6->120x4->80x10

Incl Smith bench - 60x15/80x12/100x12/120x3/120x4->100x5->60x10

Pec Deck - 65x15/80x15/95x15/110x8->80x7

Incl cable fly - 25x12/35x12/45x7->30x6

O'Head Cbl ext - 60x20/80x15/100x10

Dips - bdyx15/+25x12/+37.5x10/+50x7/+60x2->bdyx10

UTR Snith CG press-up - 20/10/6

EZ bar P'down (out) - 40x15/60x12

ss

EZ bar P'down (down) - 40x15/60x10

Finished up with 25 mins on the Cross Trainer.


----------



## Neil R

Back, abs & Cardio last night. Changed things up a bit to try focus on centre back/mid trap area

Hammer Rows - 40 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 120 x 10 / 150 x 5->120x3 <- - 1&quarter reps

Chins - Bdy x 15 / +20 x 12 / +40 x 12 / + 50 x 6+3sr

Low Pulley row - 60x10/90x12/120x6 <- squeeze & hold

1 arm low cbl row - 40 x 12 <- squeeze & hold

Stiff arm P'down - 30 x 12 / 50 x 12 / 60 x 10

Parr grip stand low row - 70 x 12 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 8 <- squeeze & hold

Rev crunch - 20 / 15 / 11

Twists - 20k x 50

Rope crunch - 25 / 25

Finished up with 20 minutes on the rower.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Looking gd Neil!! Awesome as usual!!


----------



## Neil R

Bad weekend. 

Knee's ****ed again due to helping my Dad push his car in the snow.

Got p1ssed off with not changing in the last month, in terms of leanness.

Blew diet well & truely outta the window Sunday.

Doesn't matter how experienced you are, you can still lose it.


----------



## wezo1466868035

your dead right neil,so easy to loose it,i know when i diet if i dont change it gets me down just gotta keep on punching,is there anything new in your diet or gear maybe thats to blame just i thought.

O and the next time you help your dad push his car wear knee straps a ha.


----------



## daddy123

Sorry to hear that neil, but i,m sure that one blip will hurt you more mentally than physically. Ho long till comp now mate.


----------



## Neil R

wezo said:


> ...is there anything new in your diet or gear maybe thats to blame just i thought...


Only changes have been a drop in carbs from 220g to 190g. Increased cardio. And switch from T400 to tren.

Think I need a complete overhaul of the diet TBH, something new. If nothing changes after a few weeks on that then.... ?


----------



## Neil R

daddy123 said:


> Sorry to hear that neil, but i,m sure that one blip will hurt you more mentally than physically. Ho long till comp now mate.


Thats the problem, it hasn't hurt me mentally.

In the past, for exapmle, when prepping for the Brits or Uni, I would splurge, and then feel so guilty that I'd tighten everything up for the following week and be better the end of the week, and thereby have made progress.

At the moment, i'm tightening things up, not getting leaner, splurging (as yesterday), but not getting the guilt either.

As just said, complete overhaul needed!

Its approx 10 weeks till the planned show.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Im hoping u manage to find it within urself buddy!! Ul do it and if not hey just try again next year!! Maybe u need a break??


----------



## Neil R

Amended leg session last night. Knee was painful, but managed to get through it. It did feel better once legs were pumped.

1 Leg Ext - 15x20/20x20/25x20/30x15

1 Leg Press - 40x15/80x15/120x12/160x8->both legs x 12/240x12(both legs)

Sissy squats - Bdy x 12 - 3 sets

Glute bridges - 15k x 15 - 2 sets

Sumo Squat - 60x12 - 2 sets

Leg curl - 22.5 (10 reps alternating legs, 10 reps top half of range, 10 reps bottom half) 3 sets

Finished up with 15 mins on cross trainer.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Another good workout 

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Hammer Press - 40 x 15/80x15/120x12/160x6/160x5->120x5->80x10

Incl cable fly - 25x12/35x12/45x8

Incl Smith bench - 60x15/80x12/100x12/120x1/110x6->80x5->60x10

Pec Deck - 65x15/80x15/95x9/95x9

Incl EZ ext - 35kx15/45x12/55x10/65x3

ss

Incl CG EZ Press - 35kx12/45x12/55x10/

Dips - +17.5x15/+27.5x12/+37.5x10/+50x5->bdyx10

V-bar P'down - 25x15/35x12/45x8/45x8

Finished up with 25 mins on the Cross Trainer.


----------



## Neil R

Well, I've changed the diet drastically, and I have to say (sa far) i'm enjoying it more. 

I'm seeing some differences already, even after just a couple days. Once the snow/ice clears and I can get out and do cardio again (on top of the post workout cardio) I'm expecting to see further improvements.

Thankfully, the 4 day weekend will allow me to focus on it.


----------



## Neil R

Back workout tonight was (yet again  ) another good one!

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/160x12

Chins - Bdy x15/+20x12/+40x8/+40x7

T-Bar - 40x12/60x12/80x10

Low pulley parr grip row - 70x15/80x12/100x12

Modified hammer Pdown - 40x12/80x12/100x10

Hip Crunch - 25/20

Swiss ball crunch - 20/20

Finished up with 25 mins on Incline treadmill (max incline)


----------



## wezo1466868035

Very strong in your back Neil especially for someone on a diet...impressive mate..


----------



## renshaw

Neil R said:


> Back workout tonight was (yet again  ) another good one!
> 
> BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/160x12
> 
> Chins - Bdy x15/+20x12/+40x8/+40x7
> 
> T-Bar - 40x12/60x12/80x10
> 
> Low pulley parr grip row - 70x15/80x12/100x12
> 
> Modified hammer Pdown - 40x12/80x12/100x10
> 
> Hip Crunch - 25/20
> 
> Swiss ball crunch - 20/20
> 
> Finished up with 25 mins on Incline treadmill (max incline)


Been working on strength since new year following Liam Armstrongs suggested routine. Well you number are massive, what do you think they'd be if you did deadlifts first to the max??

Would it impact massively on the weights you are hitting?? Because some of your exercises are huge where as what I do them its pretty much i'm already knackered! (Obviously taking in to account you weighing double me almost  )


----------



## Neil R

When i was doing deadlifts first, I was actually getting pretty much the same weights as I do now.

Its one of the "progressions" that i do. I'll do an exercise first in the routine, and then aim to hit the same weight & reps even when I do it later in the routine.

I think earlier in this thread i've posted back workouts where I did deads, going to 220k+ and then still hit 180k+ on BB rows after.

Its one of the mind games. NO FEAR!


----------



## Neil R

Trained at a different gym today. Altered Images in Pudsey. Used a few different pieces o fequipement so not sure of weight, but I've quoted as close as I know.

Warm-up = Rotator cuff work

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x15/120x12/140x10/160x4->140x5 <- was sliding off the seat on havier sets which compromised things a little.

Nautilus lateral - 22.5x20/35x15/50x12/70x10/90x7+4pr->70x6->50x6

High cable rear delt X-over - 4blocks x 15/6blksx15/8blksx12->5blksx8

Hammer shrugs - 90kx20/160x15/240x12/340x6+5pr

Nautlius 1 arm curl - 35x15/50x12/70x10/70x8

Alt DB curl - 35lbs x 12/45x10/60x8/70x6

Hammer curl w chains - 4 sets 10-7

EZ Bar curl - 35x10/55x10/55x10

Finished up with 15 mins on treadmill incl 15

Totally wiped out after this. But some good kit. I'd recommend it to anyone who finds themselves in the area!


----------



## yannyboy

I'm glad you're still posting detailed stuff still, a lot of the big boys go off the radar when it's gets near competition time!


----------



## Neil R

Well, the thread is primarily for my reference, so it'd defeat the purpose if I didn't put at least a reasonable amount of info on.

The fact that others benefit too, is just an awesome bonus!


----------



## Plod

I've been reading up on Nautilus equipment of late and would love to a gym near me with some


----------



## Neil R

Something that I've noticed the last day or two, is that I am coping really well through the day with the new diet, but I'm starting to get REALLY hungry in the evenings...like about this time of night!


----------



## daddy123

Hey neil glad the new diet is going well except for the late evening dig in big man. Be interested how you feel mentally towards training and diet if you get the time.


----------



## Neil R

Mentally, the training is great. Diet wise, its the hardest diet I've ever done, simply because all the things I've done in the past are not working the same this time round. Which really screws your head up BIG TIME.

Especially someone like me, who does everything for a reason (I have to as my genetics arn't brilliant) and has a very methodical approach, laying plans, expected results (based on experience) and so forth.

I'm back to the situation of racking my brains, and my research material, to figure this all out.


----------



## daddy123

Best of luck mate trying to work through this situation. The body soon adapts to things like diets etc, and it can be a real pain trying to source things that work.


----------



## Neil R

Decided to put that on hold till after the comp, and I'm gonna focus 100% on the new diet. I've been on it now a week ( I started it in earnest last tuesday) and so far I am seeing some results, vascularity hinting through in upper abs, clearer seperation between bodyparts etc.

Strtangely, its now the re-freeds i'm struggling with as I'm going lower in the carbs, but higher in the fats, and "dirtier" loads.

I'm working on a clean "dirty" refeed.


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday. Was a good workout, although the fact the gym was almost empty might have had an influence on that! 

Warm-up - Bike 3 mins

Glute Bridges - 15/15/+20k x 15

Stiff deads in T-Bar - 20k x 15/40x15/60x15

Sumo Squats - 60 x 15/100x12/140x7

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x15/480x9 <- Change of form to usual. Wider & lower foot position, deeper and slower rep cadence

Sissy squat - 12/12

(modified) Hack Squat - 40x12/80x8 <- These really hit the sweep, need to tweak the technique slightly, which I'll do next week

Sissy Squat - 12/12

Leg Ext - 50x15/65x15/65x 1 negative (approx 30-35 seconds)

Finished up with 18 mins on Treadmill - 15 mins on incl 15, 3 mins working down the incline as a cooldown


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Another good workout.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Incl Smith bench - 60x15/80x12/100x12/120x7/130x3->100x6

Hammer Press - 40 x 15/80x15/120x10/140x7->100x5

Incl cable fly - 25x12/35x12/45x8

Pec Deck - 65x15/80x15/95x12/95x9

Incl EZ ext - 35kx15/55x12/65x8

ss

Incl CG EZ Press - 35kx15/55x12/65x8/

Dips - +25x15/+37.5x12/+50x5/50x4->bdyx10

EZ-bar P'down - 75x25/100x20/

Finished up with 23 mins on the Treadmill - Inlc 15 for 21mins, 2 mins cool down.

Got some progress pics as well, so I'll try get them posted up in a bit.


----------



## wezo1466868035

neil what you eating for a clean ( DIRTY ) refeed ??


----------



## Neil R

Not sure just yet, but as my Dirty Dirty refeed was a Cherry pie, box of Jordans Crunch, pack Melton Mowbrey Pork pies, pack of Chippolatta's, a pack of Hot cross buns, M&M's easter egg with pack M&M's, Pork & stuffing lattice Bar, pack of Nature Valley ginger & oat crunch, 4 slices toast and a bowl of Mincemeat porridge.

I'd say it'll be quite easy to clean up! Haha


----------



## wezo1466868035

yeah id say very easy ha..that was dirty..is this a new new diet or something you have done before??


----------



## Neil R

This is the new new diet.

The blowout I had the week before seemed to actually help with the fat loss, as I was leaner and tigher afterwards. So I kinda did it again.

Through the week, the carbs are much lower than before. About the lowest I've ever gone.

After a bit of thinking, I'm thinking that the reason the clean re-feeds weren't working because of a distinct lack of sodium, which is essential for carb metabolism (This is a propper noddy mistake to make!)

So I'm contemplating trying to do a refeed thats clean, but has more sodium, problem is most of the high sodium foods are dirty!


----------



## Neil R

9 weeks out.

View attachment 5144


{Comp is playing silly buggers so I'll have to try update these one at a time  }


----------



## Neil R

i think I'm a little leaner, not 4 weeks leaner though! 

View attachment 5145


----------



## Neil R

The trusty back width!

View attachment 5146


----------



## Neil R

And a little detail

View attachment 5147


----------



## Neil R

Last one for another few weeks. Got some work to do!!

View attachment 5148


----------



## wezo1466868035

what you moaning at for man..you look mint for 9 weeks out..last time i checked 9 weeks was 63 days..thats alot of days training dieting o and cardio..

more than enough time..trust me..

got some serious muscle there..great side chest..keep the good work up..


----------



## Neil R

Cheers, I guess that the fact that I had a few weeks stalling has put me of the mind that I'm slightly behind schedule.

I deally I wanted to be ready 2 weeks out so I can just coast in.

On the positive side of things, I can certainly see the improved thickness across my CHest & Delts, so the focusing on the pressing movements lately has paid off


----------



## wezo1466868035

Iv done a fair few diets on one thing i always do..is think im getting no were especally when the scale dont budge or gone up with a bad cheat day..need to get it into your head thet you bang on schedule..looking at your pics you defo got 2 weeks to play about with..christmas tree in your back and you are tight in the back to..conditin is great nothing to worry about fella..

what show you doing now???


----------



## dorris1988

9 weeks out? Nothing to worry about. Its that bodybuilder brain toying with you!


----------



## freddee

I noticed lower back looks good, defo good deifinition there, something I could do with myself.


----------



## Neil R

wezo said:


> ...i think im getting no were especally when the scale dont budge or gone up with a bad cheat day..???


Thing is, my weight was going up, even thopugh carbs were coming down and cardio was increasing. And I wasn't getting leaner

The improvements have come since I had the big blowouts. I'm 99% certain that Sodium was the issue.



wezo said:


> what show you doing now???


Still got my eye on UKBFF North that Anth is running



dorris1988 said:


> 9 weeks out? Nothing to worry about. Its that bodybuilder brain toying with you!


LOL, Possibly, but I'm aiming for the u100kg Class which, for the last few years, has been one of the toughest Classes, and although my main target is to be better than I've been before, I'd still quite like to qualify for the finals and be in the running for a top 6 spot.


----------



## wezo1466868035

Thing is, my weight was going up, even thopugh carbs were coming down and cardio was increasing. And I wasn't getting leaner

The improvements have come since I had the big blowouts. I'm 99% certain that Sodium was the issue.

must of been doing your nut in that 1..all sorted by the sounds of it..

Still got my eye on UKBFF North that Anth is running

thats the 1 i wonted to do great show..ill be there but watching this time..


----------



## Neil R

Yep, it certainly was doing my head in, to the point I jacked the diet in.

Thankfully my bud Gaz (who owns Aktiv Bodz Muscle Meals | Muscle Builder | Build Muscle Diet , and who's partner Tracey owns Fit 4 you Bikinis/Iron Monkey Fit For U Bikinis) gave me a bollocking, which pulled me round.


----------



## Neil R

Thanks to my new lease of motivation, I fired off 45 mins cardio yesterday after work.

I wasn't intending on, as my hamstrings arestill incredibly tight from Mondays workout, and my back & knee's aregiving me some serious jip, but I rather stupidly thought the cardio might help loosen the Hamstrings off.

Wrong!

Not only are they tighter, but my erectors are now seizing up and I can harldy bend forward without it taking my breath away. added to thet, I was getting agonising cramps in my feet & toes.

I ended up adding a bit of low'n'salt to my last meal, which helped the cramps, and hit plenty of stretching and Foam roller work to try loosen the hams.

They are slightly better this morning, but gotta try train back tonight. So that should be fun! Haha


----------



## Neil R

My current diet :-

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 250ml LEW, 1 serve Beef Isolate Protein, Udo's Oil

Meal 2,3 & 4 - Mix of 500g White Fish, 250g Ground Turkey, 450g Mediteranean Veg, 50g half fat cheese, Udo;'s Oil

Meal 5 - Combination of Pre-W/o = 2 scoop DS Craze , Intra W/o = 20g BCAA & Post W/o = 50g Whey Isolate

Meal 6 - 225g Beef

Meal 7 - 60g Protein Isolate (only if needed)


----------



## wezo1466868035

great diet that neil..low carbs with fats plenty of good protein to..meal 6-7 no carbs killer..

bob on mate..would like to see some pics in 3 weeks on this diet if poss...


----------



## Neil R

Chances are the next update pics will be 5 or 6 weeks out. They might be the last ones til the show, although I'll probably take more at 3 weeks out, but I wont post them until after.

Gotta admit, just from the changes I've seen in the last few days, I'll be interested to see what happens after 3 or 4 weeks of it.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil R said:


> Chances are the next update pics will be 5 or 6 weeks out. They might be the last ones til the show, although I'll probably take more at 3 weeks out, but I wont post them until after.
> 
> Gotta admit, just from the changes I've seen in the last few days, I'll be interested to see what happens after 3 or 4 weeks of it.


Looking forward to it mate, good luck with the comps


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Tried to focus on the lower lats & inner trap areas, as these llok to be areas I need to focus on a little, based on the photo's

Hammer Rows Shrug - 40x12/80x12/120x12/160x6

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x12/+40x7/+40x5->bdy x6

Stiff arm P'down - 40x12/60x9/50x12

Low Pull Parr Grip row - 80x12/100x12/100x12/

D handle pull down - 50x12/65x12/87.5x12/110x4->80x5

Crunches - 25/25/25

Side crunch - 20/15

I was absolutely cream-crackered by this point so only finished up with 25mins on Treadmill @ incl 5


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday. Started off as a good session, but then, totally ran outta gas! 

Smith press - 60 x 15 / 80 x 15 / 100 x 12 / 120 x 8 / 140 x 3+1f

Bent lats - 15 x 12 / 20 x 12 / 25 x 10 / 30 x 8

Db Lats - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 12 / 35x 8

BB Shrug - 100 x 12 / 140 x 12 <- squeeze & hold at top for a sec or two

Smith PBN - 60 x 15 / 80 x 12 / 100 x 8 / 120 x 2

1 arm cbl conc - 20 x 12 / 25 x 12 / 30 x 10 / 30 x 6 +2n

Alt DB curl - 15 x 10 / 20 x 10 / 22.5 x 8

High cbl curl - 25 x 10 / 30 x 10 / 35 x 8

Machine Preach - 25 x 12 / 35 x 10 / 45 x 6

As I say, I completely ran outta gas, so no cardio after.

Up at 4:50 this morning as I started work at 7am, so walked to work to get my cardio in.....I'm dead now, is it Sunday?? :lol:


----------



## daddy123

Hey Neil glad to see you seem in a much better frame of mind mate. Sounds like you have a second wind and are going to smash it mate. Looking forward to the end results.


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, its kinda weird.

With the new diet I have waaaaaaay less energy am having hypo attacks and going faint when I'm stood at the toilet having a pee...yet, the fact i can see the improvements coming through, is making me feel better.

I don't mind suffering, as long as I'm improving! {I think that makes me a bit f**ked in the head TBH :lol: }


----------



## daddy123

Mate ar,nt we all when it comes to dieting down for a show. The suffering makes up for it all when you see the improvements.


----------



## Neil R

Haha, ain't that the truth!! 

Was it Jay Cutler who said he enjoys the suffering?


----------



## daddy123

Yeah i think you are right mate. The only suffering i enjoy is after a good legs session lol.


----------



## Neil R

Legs tonight, not a very good one. My knee's feeling very 'raw' today and was grating badly from the Rev Hacks onwards.

Ended up being one of those sessions where you just try to survive it! 

Warm-up - Bike 3 mins

Glute Bridges - 15/+20x15/+20k x 15

Rev hack Squats - 80 x 12/160x18/240x3

(modified) Hack Squat - 40x12/80x12/120x10/160x6

Leg Press - 280x15/360x15/440x11

Leg Ext - 50x15/65x15/80x15

Finished up with 12 mins on Bike to try lubricate the knee.

Am now sitting with some Pernaton smeared all over it.


----------



## daddy123

Mate you survived it and thats what counts. Respect to you mate it is bloody hard.


----------



## Neil R

Yeah. And I still didn't do too bad. 6 Plates asside on the Rev Hacks and 4 plates on the modified Hack isn't too bad. I just know I can do better, I've done 12 reps with that weight on the Rev Hacks before.

I think I'm gonna book back in with the Physio, get them to check it out, and also see if they can advise how I can still train Hams without aggravating the back & knee.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Another good workout, I've noticed that the pump is getting better, even though carbs are lower (70g a day) How f**ked up is that! ? :lol:

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Hammer Press - 40 x 20/80x15/120x12/160x7/165x5->120x7

Incl Smith bench - 60x15/80x12/100x9/120x4->100x6

Cable Xover - 25x15/35x15/45x10/55x7->35x7

High handle Pec Deck - 65x12/65x15/80x12

Incl EZ ext - 45kx12/55x12/65x8

ss

Incl CG EZ Press - 45kx12/55x12/65x7/

Dips - +25x12/+37.5x10/+50x5

Rope P'down - 25x20/35x12/25x6

Finished up with 24 mins on the Treadmill - Inlc 15 for 20mins, 4 mins cool down.


----------



## Neil R

Had a scroll back to see if I've listed my AAS usage. Cant find it so here it is.

Been doing this fo rlast 3 weeks now.

250mg Tren

750mg Boldenone

30mg/day Winstrol

10mg/day Nolvadex

250mcg GHRP-2 twice a day

100mcg CJC-1293 twice a day

1mg Frag-177-191 (just added in yesterday)


----------



## yannyboy

Feel a bit embarrassed about my gear use after reading yours!


----------



## Neil R

If it makes you feel better, I forgot to mention the MTII that i'm taking - 250mcg 4 x a week


----------



## Neil R

yannyboy said:


> Feel a bit embarrassed about my gear use after reading yours!


Imagine how much money you would save too!"


----------



## yannyboy

Think it's the HGH that's the killer!


----------



## Neil R

I'll bet!!

Costs me less than a tenner a week


----------



## yannyboy

Costs me £140 every 20 days!


----------



## wezo1466868035

Yannyboy you have made good gains judging by you avi pic.. Question..have you made more gains on the larger cycle ?


----------



## Neil R

Bit of a bad night last night.

Yesterday was going well, despite how busy I am at work, but I managed to get 45 minutes cardio in after work.

left me kinda depleted, but Wednesdays are a non-weight day, so I should have had plenty time to rest and recover...

...except the alarm on the building over the road from my house kept going off, most noticably at 2 a.m

I will make no further comments on this!


----------



## Neil R

Well, I can honestly say I am fully depleted! Back & abs today, I was so f**ked it was like I was floating in a dream-haze, and I barely managed 12 mins cardio after. My legs were giving way under me! 

COntinued to focus on the lower lats & inner trap areas.

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/170x10

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x10/+40x8/+50x4->bdy x8

Supported T-Bar - 30x12/45x12/60x8/75x7

Stiff arm P'down - 45x12/55x9

Hyperext - Bdy x15/x15

Rev Crunch - 3 sets 15

Crunch - 2 sets 20

Crosstrainer - 12 mins at L14 (Just!)

Crunches - 25/25/25


----------



## wezo1466868035

Not long now a Neil..nice to see Some heavy lifting for a tired man..head on it yeah..


----------



## Neil R

7 weeks & 2 days...51 days....1224 hours...... 73440 minutes .... 4406400 seconds.

Yup, I'm suffering now! :violin:


----------



## wezo1466868035

Neil R said:


> 7 weeks & 2 days...51 days....1224 hours...... 73440 minutes .... 4406400 seconds.
> 
> Yup, I'm suffering now! :violin:


Haha yeah mad head hahaha..


----------



## Neil R

I might be going through Hell, but ya still gotta have a sense of humour!

YOu shoukld see the convo's I have on FaceBook with Linda , Bexta & Tony...we're all not right!! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday, have managed to get hold of someof the 'original formula' Hemorage Black by Nutrex. Had 2 scoops pre-workout to see how it was. Not sure I got the full effect due to the 70g a day carbs, but it stopped me from cabbaging before I got to the end of the workout, and I managed 30 mins on Treadmill afterwards, so it's okay 

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work = 2 cycles

Smith PBN - 60x15/80x12/100x8/120x4/130x2/120x2

Seat DB lats - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x10->20x8->10x6

BB Front Raise - 20x12/30x12/35x10

BB Shrugs - 100x15/180x15/260x8

Smith Press - 60x12/80x12/100x8

1 arm cbl conc - 15x15/20x12/25x10/30x7+1n

DB Curl - 12.5x12/15x10/17.5x8

DB Hammer - 22.5x12/27.5x10

Finished with 30mins on Treadmill , 25mins at incl 15, then 5 mins cooldown working down the inclines.


----------



## Neil R

Oh, forgot to mention, had a weigh in after the workout 107.5kg, seems that every time I lower carbs, I gain weight??


----------



## wezo1466868035

Neil you got 17lb to loose to make the under 100kg cat..but how much more on top of that will you need to drop so you can carb up to 100kg so your bang on the money?? Reasons i ask is your last pics you posted i didnt think you were that far out..

This weight you have gained by lowering your carbs..good weight bad weight??


----------



## Neil R

I'd guess an extra 6lbs, to be safe.

I've gotta admit, I'm starting to think I might not be able to get under the 100kg limit. Even if I competed completely depleted.

In the last 6 weeks I've gained about 2.5kg, and for 4 of those I was on <100g carbs for 6 days out of the seven.

I'll give it another few weeks, to see what happens, but at the 5 week out point i might need to alter my mindset towards doing the Super's, and being 5-10kg lighter than the rest of them.


----------



## wezo1466868035

That's what I'm getting at.. It's a plus tho init cos you have put the extra muscle on I'd be happy with that..

Yeah I'd of said 6 to 7 lbs that's what I do..so 23lbs it total good luck with that 1 ha.

If it comes down to it supers it is..bigger they are the harder they fall..that's my dad talking ha..


----------



## Neil R

Just so everyone has got the full picture, here's the complete 'low down' on my average weekly prep. If anyone can see anything in here to explain my, somewhat unusual, problem, I'd be interested in any speculations/theories! 

*Diet* : Mon- Sat

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 250ml LEW, 1 serve Beef Isolate Protein, Udo's Oil

Meal 2,3 & 4 - Mix of 500g White Fish, 250g Ground Turkey, 450g Mediteranean Veg, 50g half fat cheese, Udo;'s Oil

Meal 5 - Combination of Pre-W/o = 2 scoop DS Craze , Intra W/o = 20g BCAA & Post W/o = 50g Whey Isolate

Meal 6 - 225g Beef

Meal 7 - 60g Protein Isolate (only if needed)

Sunday is Re-feed day, which can vary but is higher in carbs (approx 1200g) and lower in protein.

*PED usage* :

250mg Tren per week

750mg Boldenone per week

30mg/day Winstrol

10mg/day Nolvadex

250mcg GHRP-2 twice a day

100mcg CJC-1293 twice a day

1mg Frag-177-191 a day

250mcg MTII Tues-Fri

*Training* : (Last week)

Monday

Warm-up - Bike 3 mins

Glute Bridges - 15/+20x15/+20k x 15

Rev hack Squats - 80 x 12/160x18/240x3

(modified) Hack Squat - 40x12/80x12/120x10/160x6

Leg Press - 280x15/360x15/440x11

Leg Ext - 50x15/65x15/80x15

Finished up with 12 mins on Bike to try lubricate the knee.

Tuesday

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Hammer Press - 40 x 20/80x15/120x12/160x7/165x5->120x7

Incl Smith bench - 60x15/80x12/100x9/120x4->100x6

Cable Xover - 25x15/35x15/45x10/55x7->35x7

High handle Pec Deck - 65x12/65x15/80x12

Incl EZ ext - 45kx12/55x12/65x8

ss

Incl CG EZ Press - 45kx12/55x12/65x7/

Dips - +25x12/+37.5x10/+50x5

Rope P'down - 25x20/35x12/25x6

Finished up with 24 mins on the Treadmill - Inlc 15 for 20mins, 4 mins cool down.

Wednesday - Non weights day. 45 mins Cardio after work

Thursday

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/170x10

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x10/+40x8/+50x4->bdy x8

Supported T-Bar - 30x12/45x12/60x8/75x7

Stiff arm P'down - 45x12/55x9

Hyperext - Bdy x15/x15

Rev Crunch - 3 sets 15

Crunch - 2 sets 20

Crosstrainer - 12 mins at L14 (Just!)

Friday

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work = 2 cycles

Smith PBN - 60x15/80x12/100x8/120x4/130x2/120x2

Seat DB lats - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x10->20x8->10x6

BB Front Raise - 20x12/30x12/35x10

BB Shrugs - 100x15/180x15/260x8

Smith Press - 60x12/80x12/100x8

1 arm cbl conc - 15x15/20x12/25x10/30x7+1n

DB Curl - 12.5x12/15x10/17.5x8

DB Hammer - 22.5x12/27.5x10

Finished with 30mins on Treadmill , 25mins at incl 15, then 5 mins cooldown working down the inclines.

Saturday & Sunday - Non Weight days. 70 mins cardio pre-breakfast


----------



## Neil R

Had to be something I'd miss off.

Fat burners are :-

25mcg T3 & 100mcg Clen - Mon , Wed & Fri

200mcg T4 - Tues, Thurs, Sat

Inferno's (Ephedrine based fat burner by Interactive Nutrition) 1 cap with Meal 1, 1 cap between meal 2 & 3

Pre-workout. Currently using Nutrex HemoRage Black. 2 scoops.


----------



## wezo1466868035

when you say you gain weight by lowering carbs..why not add another carb meal and see if you loose weight..its the flip side of the coin..

and if you gain weight dont blame me..


----------



## dorris1988

i say just eat cake!!!


----------



## Neil R

wezo said:


> when you say you gain weight by lowering carbs..why not add another carb meal and see if you loose weight..its the flip side of the coin...and if you gain weight don't blame me..


I'll be honest, I was considering this very approach!

As everything seems to be completely arse-backwards, in that I'm lowering carbs and still gaining, I did wonder if I raised carbs, whether that would cause a weight loss??

I can't see why it would, but then I can't see why, when I'm dropping carbs, I'm still gaining.

In all honesty though, I think If I did raise carbs I'd just "smooth" over



dorris1988 said:


> i say just eat cake!!!


 :lol: Now THAT would be a diet!!!


----------



## wezo1466868035

Only one way to find out..just 1 more carb meal...it might be a good move..


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. All I can say is OMG! Legs like bambi after just the first couple exercises!

Awesome!!

Warm up - Bike

Leg Ext - 50 x 25/65x20/80x20/95x18

ss

Sissy squats - Bdy x12/12/12/12

(Mod) Hack Squat - 40x12/80x12/120x8

Leg Press - 280x15/360x15/440x11->320x6->200x8 <- Think I went a bit too deep on these as my erectors were pumped to fook!

Glute Bridges - 12/12

Sumo Squat - 50x12

Toe Press - 200x25/200x15

Seat CR - 70x15

Finished up with 10 mins on Bike - tried to go at L15 but was really struggling to keep revs above 70rpm, so dropped to L14, but that wasn't any better. Legs were just too cream-crackered!


----------



## wezo1466868035

See your still lifting heavy..does your strength stay the same when you diet...I go weak as a kitten all that cardio training an low carbs kicks in and my strength suffers big time..


----------



## Neil R

Its a little bit lighter, but not too much.

The way I see it, is, if I have made good tissue gains in the offseason (which I appear to have done), then there is no reason why my strength would drop significantly.

It tends to be the last week or so when my strength drops, but thats more as a result of the drying out process.


----------



## wezo1466868035

Its funni have people differ..like i said my last few weeks im so weak but thats my diet and thats me..


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Another good workout, good pump which always feels good!

Warm-up - Rotator cuff work. 2 x rotations

Incl Smith bench - 60x15/80x12/100x12/120x7/130x3->100x5->60x10

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x15/120x12/150x5->120x6->80x10

Incl Cable Xover - 25x15/35x15/45x8->30x7

Pec Deck - 65x15/80x15/95x11->65x8

Incl EZ ext - 35kx12/55x12/70x8

ss

Incl CG EZ Press - 35kx12/55x10/70x5/

Dips - +25x12/+37.5x10/+50x6

V-Bar P'down - 60x20/75x12/90x12

Finished up with 23 mins on the Treadmill - Inlc 15 for 20mins, 3 mins cool down.

Biggest plus last bnight, was that I gave myself a cheaky look over and had to do a double take, I almost didn't recognise myself. its amazing how much you can jump forward in just a couple days!


----------



## daddy123

Dont you just love that feeling neil? all the negative thoughts disappear.


----------



## Neil R

Fired off 45 mins cardio after work yesterday, thought it went well, as by the time I got home I hadn't been rained on, or gone hypo.

That was shortlived though, as about 15 mins after I'd sat down, I got the whole room spinning tipping up & down stuff going on.

Ended up lying on the floor for half hour, as it was the only place I figured I couldn't fall off! 

And now I feel like death.

...after he's been run over by a bus.

...full of "Biggest loser" competitors.

...twice.

...then reversed upon for good measure!

So pretty much as per for pre-comp dieting! :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

Is that the lower calories doing that Neil or something your supplementing?


----------



## Neil R

Combination of the lower carbs and the energy output.

Normally when you exercise, you can rest a few mins and your body recovers, glycogen is used to replenish CP, ADP & ATP stores and blood sugars are released from the liver to replace that which has been lost from the muscles.

When on low carbs for a while, you have periods where those stores are not their, possibly because your body hasn't broken down the fatty acids to give the ketone bodies & glycogen to enable the blood sugars to be regulated. Hence you get some dizzyness as your body fights to redress that ballance.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs yesterday. Decent workout.

Found out that, apparently, I can use the fact that i'm on low carbs as an excuse to train like a wuss!??!

Nah! 

Hammer Rows - 40x12/80x12/120x12/160x8

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x10/+40x8/+50x5

T-Bar - 20x15/40x12/60x8

Deadlift - 100x10/140x8/180x5

Stiff arm P'down - 40x12/60x10/50x12

Rev Crunch - 15/13/12

Finished off with Incline Treadmill - 22 mins at L15


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday, not a good one. By the time i got to the gym I was ready to sleep, I was so tired and depleted.

...not good after 2 scoops Hemorage and an Espresso! 

Smith BN - 60x15/80x12/100x10/120x4/120x2->100x4

Seat DB lats - 17.5x15/22.5x12/27.5x12/32.5x10

Wide Gp BB Upright Row - 50x12/70x12/90x12/110x8

1 arm Cabl Lat - 10x12/15x12/20x12/

Machine Press - 60x20/80x14/90x8

1 arm cbl conc curl - 15x15/20x12/25x10/30x7+1n

1 arm Preach - 12.5x12/17.5x10/22.5x7

DB Hammer - 17.5x12/25x10/32.5x8

2 arm DB curl - 12.5x12/15x10/17.5x8

Finished up with 30 mins on Treadmill. Incl 15


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Another awesome session, legs were so pumped

Warm up - Bike

Leg Ext - 65x20/80x20/95x20/125x17

ss

Sissy squats - Bdy x15/15/15/12

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x15/480x9->320x6

Glute Bridges - 12/12

Smith Lunges - 30x12/50x12/70x8

Smith Sumo Squat - 70x12

Seat CR - 60x15/15/15 <- 30 secs rest between sets

Could manage any Cardio after, my legs were just too done in, did some stretching instead.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Another good workout, insane pump which is a bit odd given the limited carbs!!??

Incl Smith bench - 60x15/80x12/100x12/120x7/140x2->100x6->60x15

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x12/120x10/140x8/140x6->100x6

Incl Cable Xover - 25x15/35x15/45x8->30x7

Pec Deck - 65x15/80x15/95x11

Rope P/down (out) - 30x15/40x12/50x12/60x8

O'head EZ Cbl ext - 60x20/75x15/90x14

Dips - +25x12/+35x10/+45x6->Bdy x 8

Finished up with 27 mins on the Treadmill - Inlc 15 for 25mins, 2 mins cool down. I was aiming to hit 30 mins, but I was so done in my legs were giving way.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Looking good mate, loving the new avi... and the fact you couldn't make it to 30mins on the treadmill... You must be absolutely fcuked to not manage 3 more mins walking


----------



## Neil R

Haha, fcuked is an understatement. 

However, it's not just "more mins walking".

I have the treadmill on the max incline, and a speed of 2.5mph (a little faster than the 'walk' setting) but I grip the front handrail and push it, which drags the tread belt back. This really hammers the glutes, hams, calves as well as the chest, shoulders & tri's...its kinda like pushing a heavy trolley up a hill for 'almost' half an hour. My heart rate is around 155 bpm, so its pretty intense!


----------



## Neil R

On a "cardio related" note, got another 60 mins under the belt after work. I've noticed I've a couple veins coming through my upper abs too. Which I'm pleased at for 5 & half weeks out...just need to keep carving more of the little blighters out to keep them company!  :lol:


----------



## wezo1466868035

Do you think your going to make the under 100kg class neil??


----------



## Neil R

Mate...I've more chance of poking the Queen!!!


----------



## wezo1466868035

Thats a no then lol. what you weighing in at..


----------



## wezo1466868035

you going parr hall next sunday?


----------



## Neil R

A week or so ago I had a weigh in on Friday night aftrer training (about the most depleted I am in the week) and was 107.5kg.

I did a sneaky weigh at home on Sunday, after a couple refeed meals and was 109kg.

It seems I'm still gaining about 0.5kg a week.


----------



## wezo1466868035

fcuk me you fat bast--d lol , jokes aside well done mate you must be pleased with the extra weight , i know i would haha..


----------



## Neil R

Now I'm not stressing about getting <100kg then things seem to be moving forward better.

even starting to get some vascularity at the top of my abs. Just need to keep digging in!

I've a feeling it could be a long 5 weeks!


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs yesterday. Good workout

Supported T-Bar - 30x14/40x12/70x12/90x6->70x6->50x8

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x12/+40x8/+50x5->bdyx8

T-Bar - 30x12/50x12/70x8

Deadlift - 100x8/140x8/180x7/220x1

Wide low pulley row - 75x12/100x12

Hip crunch - 15/15/15

Crunch - 15/15

Finished off with Incline Treadmill - 25 mins, 20 at L15, 5 mins working down the inclines, totally f**kered by the end. Had to sit down for 15mins before I had the energy to even drink my PWO shake!


----------



## Neil R

Been down to Aktiv Bodz, to see Gaz T (my second pair of eyes), and he's mentioned I seem to be holding water in my skin, which he suspects, if I can remove it, will help tighten me up. He puts this down to the bread I have on my refeeds (or have been for the last 2 weeks), and he thinks I should drop this out.

Not too much of a problem, but this is then going to put me back in the same boat as when I was doing the clean refeeds.

So I'm back to my original problem, how do I have clean refeeds, and still get the kind of load I need to kick my metabolism to keep the fat burning going.?

I'm thinking, either (a) Try Gluten free Bread etc, or ( B) Do Rice and add a bit of Low 'n' salt to the water when cooking??


----------



## daddy123

Gluten free bread is bloody expensive mate. I know because my wife is a celiac.


----------



## Neil R

I know, I used the Gluten free oats before my last show £2 for a 200g box. :Cry:

Thankfully the bread is only once per week. Although, if I'm being honest I'm not 100% sold on the idea that 1 meal of bread per week can be responsible. Personally, I think the Sunbed I have on Saturdays is more likely the cause.


----------



## Neil R

Well, the diets getting amended (again). Out goes Bread, sweeteners and my Regular oats are now being replaced with Gluten free oats (managed to get some that are 'only' £3 for 450g. I'm also adding in 30g carbs per day and splitting the Re-feed so I'll have an extra 200g carbs on Wednesdays after evening cardio and Sundays will be limited to no more than 1000g.

If this doesn't work, I'm taking up bowls!!


----------



## yannyboy

Have you prepped for this comp the same way you prepped for last years?


----------



## daddy123

Hope the adjustments workout mate.


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> Re-feed day again today. Slightly unconventional approach, but if you don't try it you'll never know!
> 
> 2 meals in so far
> 
> Meal 1 - 350g Frosties, 1pt SS Milk
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g B rice, 250g Sweet Potato 1 PhD Protein Cookie, 1 box Weight-watchers Lemon slices.
> 
> Meal 3 - 2 packs Microwave Rice - Jam Sandwich - 1 pack Weightwatchers Bakewell slices - Large Glass Pineapple Juice
> 
> Meal 4 - 200g Frosties w/ Honey - 1 pt Milk - 1pk Ww Carrot Cake slices - 1 PhD Protein Cookie - Pineapple Juice
> 
> {Total carbs so far today = 1309g...just off to have Meal 5  }


This is a Re-feed from 30th Sept, 5 weeks out from the "Stars" show approx.

Not as clean as I'm having now, but not so vastley different from my "dirty" re-feed days.


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> New diet, as of today:-
> 
> Meal 1 - 75g Oats - 250ml LEW - 1 scoop whey Isolate - 10ml Udo's
> 
> Meal 2 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese
> 
> Meal 3 - 50g Brown Rice - 250g Turkey (minced) 150g Sprouts
> 
> Meal 4 - 250g White Fish - 75g Oats - 5ml Udo's - 25g half fat cheese
> 
> Meal 5 - 50g Whey Isolate (PWO)
> 
> Meal 6 - 280g Turkey breast, 125g Sweet Potato, 10ml Udo's Oil
> 
> If my calcs are correct this gives:-
> 
> Pro - 355g Carbs - 210g Fats - 80g => 2980 cals


This is my diet from 11th Oct, 1 month out from "Stars" show


----------



## daddy123

How did you do in that show mate?


----------



## Neil R

Never found out. Due to an insane number of entries the show ended up having to be rushed through, so they only called Top 3, and I didn't make that.


----------



## yannyboy

Neil R said:


> Never found out. Due to an insane number of entries the show ended up having to be rushed through, so they only called Top 3, and I didn't make that.


That's absurd, are you saying there are no records of the scoring for that comp?


----------



## Neil R

No idea, but TBH if i'm not in the Top 3 then it doesn't matter if I was 4th or 10th, I still wasn't good enough, so need to be better.

I know a lot (most) guys want to "think" they were 4th if they didn't get top 3 but I cant see the point. From the personal perspective, do you need to work less hard to make top 3 if you were 4th than 10th?? NO, you still have to work just as hard, so the actual placing is trivial.

Just my outlook,


----------



## daddy123

I can see what you mean mate. You either come in the top 3 or more work is required to attain one of those spots.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, started off really good, but, unfortunately I pulled something in my calf whilst leg pressing, which meant I had to alter the workout slightly, but it didn't hamper it, other than not being able to train calves.

Warm up - Bike - 5 mins

Leg Ext - 65x20/87.5x20/110x20/125x12,5

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x10

Hack Squat - 20x15/40x15/80x10/120x6 <- controlled decent, and pause at bottom

Glute Bridges - 15/12

Smith Lunge - 40x12/40x8

DB stiff dead - 17.5x12

Finished up with 20 mins on Treadmill, Incl 5 & speed 2.8. This was more to get a bit of blood through the calf to loosen it up.


----------



## ElleMac

Ouch, hope your calf fixes up soon


----------



## Neil R

Me too! 

its making cardio even more painful! :lol:


----------



## yannyboy

This has been one hell of a prep Neil!


----------



## Neil R

And then some!!

I don't think I've had a diet yet, that has been as challenging as this. Already changed it 3 times now, to keep things going, I've amended the re-feeds 4 times and been trying to juggle a busy work load and moving house.

...I must be crazy!!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, slight change up to the routine, felt good.

Hammer Press - 40x20/80x15/120x12/160x6/160x5->120x4->80x8

Incle Smith Press - 60x15/80x12/100x9/120x4->100x4->80x8->60x10

Pec Dec - 65x15/80x12/95x11

High handle Pec dec - 50x15/65x12/65x11->45x6

Cable cross - 25x12/25x12 <- Squeeze & hold for 2 secs

V-bar P'down - 45x20/55x15/70x12

Cable P'down - 10x12/15x12/20x12

DB o'head ext - 35x12/42.5x12/50x12/60x8

Dips - Bdy x12/+25x8/37.5x8

Cbl outward ext - 15x12

Finished up with 37mins on Treadmill Incl 5 speed 2.9


----------



## Neil R

Got a solid cardio session in yesterday after work. - 70 minutes! 

Looking tighter and those veins at the top of my abs are getting longer, just wish they were there all the time and not just when my blood pressure was up!


----------



## Neil R

Bad one yesterday. Woke with a wierd pain in my shoulder/collarbone area, which just got progressively worse as the day progressed.

The most annoying thing is that I have no idea what it is. Just feels like my collarbone is about to snap. Ruined my back workout. 

Low Pull // Row - 60x15/80x15/100x10/100x14

1 arm Hammer row - 20x15/40x12/60x12/80x8

Support T-bar - 40x12/50x12/60x10

Chins - Bdy x 12/10/12

Hammer P/down - 20x12/40x12/40x12 <-Leaning back to hit teres/Rhomboids etc

T-Bar - 40x15/60x12/80x10

Crunch - 25/15

Finished with 30 mins on Treadmill, Incl 5 speed 2.9.

i'm finding the lower incline cardio is actually fairing better for fat burning. (Which is both good, and a f**kin' relief!!)


----------



## Neil R

Shoulder is still hampering my training. Fridays session was a war of attrition.

Finished it off with a good cardio sesh though.

Treadmill :-

10 mins at Incl 15, speed 2.5

10 mins at Incl 5 , speed 2.9

10 mins at Incl 15, speed 2.9

10 mins at Incl 5, speed 3.2

2 mins warm down

Sweating like a fat lass at a buffet after this!!


----------



## Neil R

Felt a bit better about things today. Did 30mins steady cardio before breakfast, nothing too strenuous as its Leg day. Went to Listers Universal in Doncaster (although the SatNav didn't want us to get out of Leeds!??) to hit them. It was a good session as they have several pieces of equipment that my normal gym doesn't have so I got to hit them from different angles, and work slightly different sections of the quads than I normally do. I also did a few sets for Hamstrings

They also have a Rolling Stairs, which I have never been on before, so, even though I'd just reduced my legs to jelly, I couldn't resist hitting it for 20 minutes. Loved it!! 

Hit up another cardio session when I got home as I definitely need to do something to break through the rut I seem to be in. 4 weeks to go, I need to go hell for leather from here on in. Hence the 3 cardio session, a leg workout and all on 60g Carbs.


----------



## Neil R

After seeing Juris Skribans (My pick for the NABBA Brits) at Listers yesterday, I've decided to ramp up my prep.

Initially, my focus was to just be better than my last show, put on an entertaining posing routine, and enjoy the show.

This has now changed, I now no longer want to be better than my last show, I want to blow my previous best completely outta the water!!

So, as mentioned, yesterday I hit up cardio 3 times. This is something I'm going to do for the next 23 days. I really want to incinerate this stubborn bodyfat, that stuff that makes you look lean in the gym, but "watery" onstage.

Diet has changed as well.

So here's the warning

Dear Bodyfat .... "*You **WILL** lose!!!*"


----------



## wezo1466868035

Sounds like a plan cardio 3 times a day, I got my best placing at the uk 6th I came,I was hitting cardio at 530am for an hour then after work at 430pm another hour then back at 8pm for my weight session, did this for my last 4 weeks made a huge difference to my condition,just need a very understanding wife lol..


----------



## Neil R

I'm noticing a slight difference already, although that's possibly just because the temperature outside has jumped up be 10 degrees so I'm a bit more vascular! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

:lol: Found this on YouTube....appropriate or what!??

[video=youtube;Um-6mGZxqo8]






How long must I stay

How long must I go on

Taking my chances on burning away

Don't take away my daylight

Don't take away my dream

Why must I go...

To hell and back again

Will I make the morning

To see another day

The Gods may come at midnight

They're taking me away

I'm waiting here on death row

I pray for my reprieve

The chaplain and the gardener

Have told me how to die

I've used up all my chances

Now's the time to cry

For I can hear the footsteps

The lights have just gone dim

I'm on the final journey


----------



## Neil R

Another 3 sessions of cardio yesterday, plus chest & Tri's.

I'm noticing strength levels dropping slightly towards the end of the sessions, as there's nothing left in me to recuperate.

Incl Hammer Press - 40x20/80x15/120x12/160x6->120x6->80x8

Smith Bench - 60x15/100x12/120x1->100x4->60x10

Incl Cbl Fly - 25x15/30x12/35x8

Pec dec - 65x15/80x12/80x10->50x10

Rope P'down - 40x20/60x15/60x12/60x12

DB o'head ext - 30x12/40x12/50x12/50x10

Dips - Bdy x12/+25x8/Bdyx10

Finished up with 40mins on Treadmill Incl 5 speed 3.2 + 2 min cooldown


----------



## Neil R

Had a sneeky preview of myself at the gym after training.

Although I'm flatter than pigeon diarrhoea I can see a definate improvement in condition (thank f**K!!)

I'll update tomorrow with the workout, as I'm trying to keep this journal as a reference for future diets/comp preps.


----------



## Neil R

As stated, back & abs last night. All in all, was quite good. Ran out of gas after first warm up set, but still plugged on!

BB Row - 60x15/100x15/140x12

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x12/+40x7+1pr->Bdy x 5 {paused at the top}

Chest Press rows - 50x12/70x8

Hammer Row - 80x12/80x12/100x8 <- 1&quarter reps

Hammer P'down - 40x12/80x12/90x12 <- Squeeze & hold at bottom for a sec or two

Hyperext - Bdy x 15/15/15

Rev Twist x 30

Hip crunch x 15/15

Crunch x 20/15

Finished up with 32 mins on Cross trainer. Tried to keep HR to 120-130 bpm.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday. Good session, which was quite surprising really!?!

Smith press - 60x15/80x15/100x12/120x8/140x4->100x6->60x8

Hammer row shrugs - 40x12/60x12/80x10

Db Lats - 12.5x15->17.5x12->22.5x10/12.5x15->17.5x12->22.5x10/12.5x15->17.5x12->22.5x10

BB PBN - 60x12/80x10/100x5

Machine press (facing in) - 40x15

1 arm cbl conc - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x10

Alt DB curl - 15x12/ - 3 sets - squeezing

DB Hammer - 20x12/30x12/42.5x8

Machine Preach - 35x10/45x6

High cbl curl - 20x12/25x10

ss

EZ cbl curl - 35x12/45x7

Finished up with 40 mins on bike at L12


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, good session. Switched things up as I want to try sharpen them up now. So went for 1 leg at a time, that way the amount of weight used is reduced so less total body stress. Seems to have worked as I'm a little dryer and sharper today.

Leg ext - 15x20/20x20/25x20/30x20/35x20

Leg Press - 80x15/120x15/160x15 + 200x8 with left leg.

Smith Lunges - 40x12/60x12/80x10

Glute kickbacks - 10x12

Glute Bridges - +15x20/+15x15/+15x15

Leg Curl - 40x12+15sec static / 40x6+30sec static

Calf raise - 70x40pulses at top of range,30pulses at bottom of range

Finished with 32 mins on Treadmill. 19 Mins at sp 2.5,incl 15, 3 mins incl 5, sp 2.7


----------



## Ben_Dover

70 rep sets on calfs? I'm cramping up thinking about that...


----------



## Neil R

Its only a light weight though.

I pulled my calf the other week whilst leg pressing, so just trying to get some blood through to help the healing.

All this cardio isn't helping though. But, ya gotta do what ya gotta do!!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Surprised myself on a few exercises. Good workout, but boy did I suffer for it afterwards! 

Smith Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x12/120x8/140x4/140x3->100x6->60x15

Incl Hammer - 40x15/80x15/120x12/160x6+4pr->120x6

Pec Dec (low) - 50x15/65x15/65x15

Pec Dec (high) - 50x15/50x15/50x12

EZ P'down to front - 60x20/75x15/90x12

Dips - Bdy x12/+27.5x8/+27.5x6->bdy x6

Bench dips - 20

V-Bar - 35x20/35x12

Finished up with 40 mins on Treadmill. Incl 5

Got home, and felt real sick. Had to lie down on my bed, which was when it all went weird. Everything was yellow and I could see the air moving, millions of tiny purple specks whizzing about, then, all of a sudden I was drenched in sweat and I had lost 2 hours.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Bliney mate, sounds a bit scary? You feeling alright today?


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, it was just one of those moments. You get them when your trying to break the plateau's to get the last few % off.


----------



## dorris1988

Neil R said:


> Yeah, it was just one of those moments. You get them when your trying to break the plateau's to get the last few % off.


I never got those while dieting!! Doesnt sound healthy!! A friend of mine had a similar experience due to insulin. Scary!


----------



## Neil R

dorris1988 said:


> ... Doesnt sound healthy!! A friend of mine had a similar experience due to insulin. Scary!


Pre-contest dieting isn't healthy. The human body isn't supposed to have low single digit bodyfat % levels. And the "drying" out we do in the last few days is certainly not healthy....but you do what has to be done.


----------



## dorris1988

Neil R said:


> Pre-contest dieting isn't healthy. The human body isn't supposed to have low single digit bodyfat % levels. And the "drying" out we do in the last few days is certainly not healthy....but you do what has to be done.


Agreed. But thats not a valid excuse for your experience. Feeling tired, hungry and struggling is part of dieting but blacking out for 2 hours isnt.


----------



## dorris1988

If that happened to me id be trying to figure out why and even contemplate calling the prep off. Just my opinion. You have alot of experience so your views are no doubt very different.


----------



## wezo1466868035

How you feeling now Neil ??? Doris makes a lot of sense health comes first ..


----------



## Neil R

Haha, Its not a big issue, I just went a bit hypo. Worst one so far, but when you're on 85g carbs & 3 cardio sessions a day, you're walking a fine line; you expect to tip over it once in a while. You know how it is when you get to the sharpe end of things.

But, if you think that one blip in 11 months of dieting is gonna make me think of quiting, well, you're nuts! :flypig: :lol: I am so close to beating my previous 'best', I can smell it.

You're right, health does come first, thats why I'm putting in the hard work with the low carbs and cardio instead of hitting some high dose T3 and DNP... which is often a shortcut chosen by others.


----------



## wezo1466868035

well put neil,i know you no your siht so you should be ok..

you still doing anth bails show??


----------



## Neil R

Yes, still on target for the North show on the 2nd. 

Biggest problem I have is that my solicitors have finally come through with a completion date for me moving house, which is the week before! :lol:

Gonna need to get my organising head on...I'll do that Sunday I think, when I've some carbs in me.


----------



## daddy123

Hey mate not been on for a while hope thing are going well?


----------



## Neil R

Well, its taken me over 2 years to figure out how to load sh1t up onto YouTube, but finally figured it out.

So, heres my posing Routine from the NABBA UK in 2010.

[video=youtube_share;FhbxlTN4_cM]


----------



## rockontop

Nice tan lol thought it was a good routine short and sweet! What weight were u on stage?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R

97kg there, my last weight in (last week) I'm 107kg, and very close to that condition.


----------



## justheretosnoop

8-10lbs gain over that period - got to be happy with that Neil?


----------



## daddy123

That is a great increase mate.


----------



## Neil R

Dorsey said:


> 8-10lbs gain over that period - got to be happy with that Neil?


Dorsey, gotta love ya. maths ain't your strong suit is it?

107 - 97 = 10kg => *22lbs gain*


----------



## justheretosnoop

Typo! Meant kg...


----------



## wezo1466868035

Thought you looked a bit smooth especially in the abs and quads.

Are you much tighte now??


----------



## Ben_Dover

Not that I have any clue compared to you guys but I agree wezo, your quads look loads better in your recent pics neil, even without the tan and few extra weeks drying out!


----------



## Neil R

Dorsey said:


> Typo! Meant kg...


I'll let you off then!


----------



## Neil R

Wow, you guys are harsh! I had cross striations in my quads at that show.

But to say my quads look better in my last update photo's?? F**kin' hell mate, I was wearing baggies in those!! D'you really think my quads are that bad on stage!??

I do agree about the tan, though, It was too heavy, good colour, but too thick.

I would like to point out here that I'm not trying to win the British and get my Pro-Card or anything. I'm just an IT guy from Bradford that works his ass off to finance himself to do a sport he loves. This is just a hobby to me! :tongue10:


----------



## wezo1466868035

I'm saying you look smooth and flat abs in your y tube post.. Why what you on about ??


----------



## Neil R

I'm refering to BJ's comment



> *your quads look loads better in your recent pics neil*, even without the tan and few extra weeks drying out!


Not sure I agree about being 'smooth' though, either. Whilst i agree I don't have the "grainy" look that Dorian or Branch have, how many do?

Phil Heath doesn't Kai Greene neither, both have a similar "plasticy" hardness to what I had at that show.

Irrelevant now though as that was 2 & half year ago.

On a side note I beat 3 guys doing the Universe the week after in that show, so I can't have been that bad :lol: .

If I could get the comparisons clip loaded it might give a better..er... comparison. But that wass my first (and, so far only) attempt at posting up to YouTube, I chose that show to post as it was a turning point for me. First time I'd competed just for the fun/enjoyment of it, and not to compete with others.

I'd encourage ANYONE to do the same, its such a buzz! You'll love it!


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, good session. Had to try get through it quick as we had a special guest coming to train...non other than Ronnie Coleman!

He arrived after I had left, so my final prep wasn't interupted by a shed-load of members turning up to see the legend.

I was hampered slightly by a bloody annoying calf cramp that hit me first thing in the morning, before cardio. Damn that shits painful! Was threatening to go again all day long.

Leg ext - 15x20/20x20/25x20/30x20/35x20 + 1 extra set of 20 with left leg only

Leg Press - 80x15/120x15/160x12.

Smith Lunges - 40x12/60x12/80x10/100x8

Glute Bridges - +20x20/+20x15/+20x12

DB stiff deads - 10k x 30 <- squeezing the glutes

Leg Curl - 40x40pulses / 40x30pulses

Finished up with 45 mins on the treadmill.

Amazing how much easier that is if you have someone to talk to whiulst doing it , isn't it?


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Totally had no energy so was a JFDI workout. I was suprised as to how well I did! 

Incl Hammer - 40x20/80x15/120x12/160x6+2pr

Incl Cable Flye - 25x15/30x12/30x10

Smith Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x12/140x2/120x5

Pec Dec - 50x15/50x15/50x15

DB Fly - 10x12/10x10 <- Around the world style

Rope P'down to front - 30x20/40x15/50x12

Dips - Bdy x18/x16/x15

V-Bar - 25x20/35x12

Finished up with 25 mins on Treadmill holding a pair of 2.5kg DB's


----------



## Neil R

Well, what a week I've had. Completed on the new house on Thursday and have spent the last 4 days moving all my stuff over.

Its like a full body workout for, like, 10 hours a day!!

On the plus side, I've managed to maintain the diet, done a few less cardio sessions, but still getting 1 or 2 a day in. And i've had a couple of sessions at different gyms and been able to hit the stairmaster a few times.

Was at Evolution in Rochdale yesterday, I was gutted as they have some awesomne leg kit, and Monday is usually my leg day, but due to being 6 days out, it meant no legs for me! 

Weight is down to 103kg with just 5 days to go!

Condition is looking good, very, very close to beating my previous best, just need my legs to loose the 'cloudyness', but I have Thursday & friday off work so I'm going to try getting my feet up as much as I can to drain some fluid out.

Lets see what happens!


----------



## Neil R

In an effort to chip off the last few pounds, I hammered the cardio yesterday.

5 sessions of 30 - 45mins each. Plus hitting back & abs at the gym in the evening. What can i say, I slept real good last night!! 

Easing up a little today, 4 cardio sessions and last weights before the show.

Tomorrow morning will be last cardio, then it's just a case of getting the legs up as much as I can and only activity will be the general pottering around with lst minute shopping, tanning etc

4 Days to go!!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD

Good luck mate, have enjoyed reading this thread


----------



## wezo1466868035

Thats some cardio that bud, whats your carb up going to be like, if yeah will post it how many days and food you eat ..

good luck,you done all the hard work now enjoy neil...


----------



## Neil R

At the moment I'm thinking of going with fats instead, and just trickling in the dry carbs.

I've added in an extra half pound of fresh salmon and going by how I feel with carbs. Probably just have half pack rice cakes if I start to look flat.


----------



## wezo1466868035

thats why i asked so bloody hard is the carb up,like the way your thinking tho dont wont to overspill now..


----------



## justheretosnoop

That's some commitment there Neil. Best of luck, keep us updated wont you.


----------



## wezo1466868035

How you looking today Neil ..compare this to others shows best shape would you say ..


----------



## wezo1466868035

Today the big day , post the results later

Good luck Neil ...


----------



## Neil R

Well that isn't what I was training for.

2nd/last (only 2 in the class).

And no invite to the finals. :-( need to find out why I wasn't good enough.

Still in hell by the looks of it. Not quite made it "back again"

The thread goes on!


----------



## dorris1988

Hmmmm. Sorry to hear that Neil. Sucks when it doesnt go to plan! Get some photos up. Surely if you have had an invite previously there shouldnt have been any reason for them not to give you another one. Its not like you can really take a huge leap backwards is it?


----------



## wezo1466868035

so would you say the guy who beat you, maybe he was just abit better than yourself,or did you get a few things wrong,and could of been betteron the day?

weve all been beat by better guys,just wonna those things neil..

onwards an upwards lad....


----------



## gingernut

No shame in being beating by a better guy, as long as you did everything you could, and presented the physique you wanted to present that's all that matters. In bodybuilding anyone can turn up on the day, or not and not your fault no one else could get into good enough shape to walk on stage with you.


----------



## Neil R

After all the ball-busting effort I put in, I managed to get down under the 100kg class weight limit (it seems I owe the Queen one Wezo!  LOL ).

I'm not going to comment on which of the two of us was better, as thats down to the Judges, and I'll go with their decision, but I went their for Finals invite, and thats what I worked for. Personally, I think it was close enough between us that I should have, but...

Anyway, heres a quick comparision photo, I've only got the one so far, but I think it shows...

View attachment 5267


----------



## Neil R

Don't know if this will, work, but hopefully this is a little montage that a mate did of me at the show

http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201242452563255" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0"


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> Don't know if this will, work, but hopefully this is a little montage that a mate did of me at the show
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=10201242452563255" width="400" height="300" frameborder="0"


This is the message I get



> Video Unavailable
> 
> This video has either been removed from Facebook or is not visible due to privacy settings.


----------



## Neil R

It was a long shot.

It will be the Provacy settings as he hasn't put it onto YouTube, just 'shared' it on Facebook from his phone.

Never mind.


----------



## Neil R

So, I've been thinking, and I'm thinking that my plan of action is going to be:-

(1) let my body rest and heal up from the last 48 weeks of dieting

(2) stay leaner than I've ever been in the off season.

(3)I'll decide on what show I'm doing from there. More than likely one of the September shows. I think the Leeds qualifiers as thats the last one and gives me the most time to make improvements, although it is only 15&half weeks away, so chance are I'll only have chance to "clean out" before putting everything into getting the last qualification.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Will you be making most of a rebound Neil with massive calories for a few weeks (Not sure if this is good, just what I've read from a few other journals)?? Or staying lean?

What's the plan of action for the 15 weeks? Stay in the under 100kg class bit add lean mass?


----------



## Neil R

BJ said:


> Will you be making most of a rebound Neil with massive calories for a few weeks (Not sure if this is good, just what I've read from a few other journals)?? Or staying lean?


Yes, I'm making the most of the re-bound. But I'm not taking in a massive amount of calories. I'm still eating clean, just a couple of little things that weren't part of my comp dieting. Monday & Tuesday I took in approx 500g carbs, from oats, honey, brown rice & a few slices of Bergan Bread. Currently carbs are kept to 250-300g. Enough to fill me out, give me the energy I need without accruing too much Bodyfat, as I do want to stay as lean as possible



> What's the plan of action for the 15 weeks? Stay in the under 100kg class bit add lean mass?


Plan of action is as my above post, the clean out is planned for 10-12 weeks which would take me to 3-5 weeks out form the Leeds show, which is the last qualifier of this year, and realistically, the best show for me to do as it gives me at least some chance to make improvements, albeit, slight ones.

I wont be weighing myself, I'm just going to let my body "SIT" at whatever weight it want to settle at, and just ensure I'm as healthy as possible before I give my all for the final push. Whatever i weigh, onstage, will be whatever I weigh. I am aiming for out-and-out quality now.


----------



## Neil R

I've managed to find a 'Front Relax' from the Stars of Tomorrow show, which will give me a comparison between 11th Nov '12 & 2nd June '13.

This is the first time I've been able to put these two side by side (if I post it correctly) So I'll see what it shows!

View attachment 5269
View attachment 5270


Star show on the Left.....North show on the Right


----------



## Neil R

Well, straight away, I can see that my "North" conditioning makes the "Stars" conditioning look like offseason!

So, I can see,

(1) Leaner

(2) Better V taper

(3) Tighter midsection

(4) Harder

(5) Better Tan


----------



## Neil R

Diet is now looking like this :-

Meal 1 - 100g Oats + Cinnamon & Honey (approx 20g), 250ml LEW, 1 serve Beef Isolate Protein, Udo's Oil

Meal 2,3 & 4 - Mix of 500g White Fish, 250g Turkey, 100g Brown Rice

Meal 5 - 2 slices Bergan Bread, 1 slice weight watchers Cheese, 150g Turkey, 5-10ml Udos's, 250ml Orange juice

Meal 6 - Combination of Pre-W/o = 1 pack Animal Cuts or 1 scoop HemoRage or 1 Caffeine tabs , Intra W/o = 20g BCAA

Meal 7 - Post W/o = 50g Whey Isolate + 3-4 Rice cakes


----------



## Neil R

Well, I've decided I'm just going to carry on making the improvements that "I" want to make.

I'm now targeting the UKBFF North-East show, in Leeds, on 15th September. This is 15 weeks away.

I'm currently "cleaning out", which is basically, all gear/Gh preps are out, and Natural PCT products are being used. This will be for another 7 more weeks, that will take me to 8 week out from the show. If I can maintain the current level of leanness then I'll be aiming for a 4-6 week diet, to come in tighter, but fuller.

I'll be focusing on bring my Quads, chest & arms up as much as I can.

"This is the becoming..."


----------



## justheretosnoop

Good on you Neil, looking forward to seeing how it all pans out for you.


----------



## Neil R

Yup, whatever happens, it certainly wont be for lack of effort....I'm still doing cardio twice a day,


----------



## Neil R

Right, new week, new focus.

Last week was a break in week, what with it being the first week after the show & first full week at the new gym. I didn't take note of any weights etc as it was more a case of getting used to the new equipment. Logging starts this week, and yesterday was Leg day, which is now one of the areas I am specifically focusing on.

warms up -Hip adductor/Hip abductor/glute machine 1 set of 20-25 reps on each

Sissy Squat - Bdy x 15/12/12

ss

Hack Squat - 40k x 15/80kx12/120kx8 <- this machine is quite stiff, so a lot of friction. Its one of those onld sytle ones that is on wheels & runners

Squat - 100 x 12/140x12/180x5

Smith Lunge - 40x12/60x10

Seat Leg curl - 50 x 20/70x15/90x15+1 static

DB stiff deads - 17.5k x12/17.5x12/27.5x12

Stand CR - 12plates x 15/16pl x 15 / 20x 12 <- Still trying to figure out what each plate weighs, poss 12 or 15lbs

Machine Toe Press - 90x15/110x12/110x10

Finished up with 10 mins on the Cybex ARC.

Legs were pretty pumped after this. 

Also, I have been reading up on occlussion training and this was one workout I tried to incorporate it into.


----------



## Neil R

If there's anything else that people would like to know, please feel free to ask!


----------



## rockontop

Sounds like you have got things off to a good start for the next comp( Heads in the right place i mean) Hope all goes well and u get the win next time

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Neil R

Yep, focus & determination is revving at 200% right now! 

I'm happy with how I look, I'm happy with the place I'm at, and I am confident that I will improve!


----------



## Neil R

Another "Target" bodypart yesterday. Chest & Tri's.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff. 1 ext, 1 int, 1 over

Incl Hammer Press - 40x15/80x15/120x12/160x5+4pr -> 120x6 -> 80x6

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x12/120x12/140x8+4pr ->100x6 -> 60x10

Incl cbl fly - 20x15/25x12/30x11

Lifestyle Pec deck - 60x15/70x12/80x11

Cbl o'head Tri ext - 60x12/70x12/70x12

Straight bar ext (front) - 48lb x20/60x15/72x12

Lifestyle dip machine - 80x15/90x12/100x8->80x8

Smith Floor press - 60x11

Another great pump, these carbs are ace!


----------



## yannyboy

Good stuff Neil, you're the main reason I visit this forum anymore!


----------



## Neil R

Cheers Yann, glad to hear my ramblings have some positive effect!! 

As yesterday was a rest day from the gym, I thought I'd hit the Foam Roller & some Fascial stretching again.

The foam roller really helps break up adhesions within the muscle, and the stretching backs this up by allowing better blood flow through the area, theoretically, improving recovery. Hit Calves, hams, quads & chest, as they are the bodyparts that (1) I trained the previous days & (2) Are the 2 of the Focus area's.

I plan on hitting this twice a week, with the second session on Saturday where I will work on Back, shoulders, Bi's and then additional work on anywhere that might still be tight.


----------



## Neil R

A bit of motivation for y'all!! 

View attachment 5281


----------



## Plod

I agree, never miss any of your posts Neil

Must invest in one of those foam rollers myself.

Was going to do it just from the point of view "I think" I have a slipped disc - which I also believe is the cause of my sciatica - and always helps with my back, but if it helps blood flow in other areas, and recovery as you say, then will invest sooner rather than later


----------



## Neil R

Go see a Sports Therapist first, get them to show you how to use it properly, that's what I did, and then watched about 3 hours of YouTube instructionals to re-affirm what I'd learned.

When i had sciatica I had a few exercises that I was made to do 3 times a day, and they really helped. i'll try find something that shows how to do them as a bit difficult to just explain


----------



## Neil R

Had a pretty busy weekend, for one reason or another, so didn't get chance to update this.

Plus my phone seems to be eating data at an insane rate! Almost 1GB in 3 weeks, WTF!?!?

Anyway, the workouts. Still trying to get to grips with the weights at the new gym, there seems to be a few that don't match up, for example 3 x 85lb DBs but only 1 x 90lb, 2 different 50k, one of which actually weighs 100lb, and 1 marked 100lb??? Huh!??

One thing I have noticed, is that I am not too keen on the Smith Machines, they're all counterbalanced 

Based on a estimations, I'm reckoning they are 10kg when empty.

Thurs - 13th Jun - Back & abs

Wide curl grip Pulldowns - 144x15/192x15/240x12/288x12/322x8 (lbs)

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x6

Hammer Pulldown - 80x12/120x10/160x6

Lifefitness Pulldown (Behind neck) - 80x6->70x3-50x6/70x6

Smith Partial Deads - 90x10/130x10/150x5

Hip Crunch 20/20/15

Hang leg raise - 8/6

Lying leg raise - 20

Tri-set

Rev Twist machine - 30x20

Tri-set

Crunch machine - 60x15

Finished off with 10 mins on the Grappler. Level 1 (First time I've ever used it)


----------



## Neil R

Fri 14th Jun - Shoulders & Bi's

Seat DB lats - 30 15/40x12/50x12/60x12 (lbs)

Seat DB Press - 70x12/90x12/100(or110?) x10/100(or110?) x8 (lbs)

Cbl Rear Delt - 20x15/25x12/30x8

Smith Haney Shrugs - 50/12/90x6/90x6->50x8

Smith PBN - 40x12/80x7/90x5/90x4

Seat Lifefitness lateral machine - 50x18+16pr

Lifefitness bicep machine - 30x12/45x12/60x10/70x6

Alt DB curl - 30x10/45x8/50x8/50x8 (lbs)

DB Hammer - 60x10 (lbs)

Cbl conc curl - 20x10/20x7+1n

Finished off with Stairmill - 15 mins (level 3)

Sat & Sunday I hit cardio for 60 mins pre-breakfast.


----------



## Neil R

Monday 17th Jun -Legs (using occlusion)

Hip abductor machine - 40x25/40x20

Glute Machine - 40x20

Leg Ext - 60x20/75x20/95x15/105x9->95x7+1pr->75x6+1pr->55x8+1pr

Smith Front Squat - 60x12/100x10/120x5->100x3->80x4

Lifefitness Seat Leg Press - 100x20/140x15/180x15/180x4->140x2->100x8

Walking lunge - Bdy x 15 (each leg)

Lying single Leg curl - 10x12/10x6+1static/10x8+1static

Seat CR - 50x15/80x12/80x5->65x6->50x8

Stand CR - 12blocks x 20/16x15/20x15/25x15

Legs were ruined after this!  I must have looked funny walking back home, I was waddling like a pregnant duck! Haha


----------



## Ben_Dover

Love reading your workouts mate, that would be my cardio for the day just try into do all of that


----------



## Neil R

Got through legs in just under 90 minutes. Not bad for 25 sets.

Had a weigh in afterwards. 103.5kg.

As I would get banned if I actually stripped down to my undies in the middle of the gym, I'm guessing I'd need to know off 2.5kg to allow for trainers, baggies and T-shirt, so that's going to put me at 101kg...2 weeks after the show, 1kg a week gain, I'll be happy if I can keep that up for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday. I'm trying out a new pre-workout (for me). "Rampage" by Physical Edge. Good product. 1 scoop s really all you need! and I can do 2 or 3 scoops of stuff like Jack3d and craze.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff 15 reps out, 15 reps in, 15 reps over, Pec Minor Press - 80k x15

Incl Bench - 60x15/100x12/120x5/120x5->100x3->60x8

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x12/120x12/150x6+2pr->120x4+2pr->80x6+5pr+static

Incl cbl Fly - 20x15/25x12/30x12/35x9

Pec Deck - 80x12/90x9/90x10 <- last 2 sets supersetted with

Pec Minor Press - 80x12/90x12

Rope o'head ext - 20x15/27.5x12/35x10/35x5->27.5x4->20x7

Dips - bdy x 15/+20x12/+40x6->bdy x 8

EZ Pressdown - 30x15/37.5x12/45x12/52.5x6->40x8

1 Arm cbl ext - 10x12/10x10

Rather pumped after this.  and for some reason, the DOMS in my legs decided to kick in! Haha, like its not challenging enough!! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Non weights day yesterday, still did the 2 cardio sessions. Started off the day thinking I'd do a lower carb day, to stay tighter, but ended up changing my mind, at about 9pm!

Finished the day with a high carb meal (effectively a type of carb-back loading effect - not that I actually agree with that protocol per-se)

Slept like a log, even slept upto my alarm for about the first time in 6 months! 

Its great to feel so refreshed.

Got tomorrow off work, so my and a pal are planning on a trip down to Fitness Connection, thats owned by Mo & Jeannie.

An awesome gym, thats on my list of "to do's" , next up we're planning on, is a day trip up to MaxxMuscle Gym.


----------



## freddee

Is there a reason you are staying lean, another show? I must say I couldn't understand all the cardio in the last days before your last show, did you feel full on the day??


----------



## Neil R

Freddee, I'm guessing you've not read the thread for a while, or you might have seen this post!  :lol:



Neil R said:


> Well, I've decided I'm just going to carry on making the improvements that "I" want to make.
> 
> *I'm now targeting the UKBFF North-East show, in Leeds, on 15th September.* This is 15 weeks away.
> 
> I'm currently "cleaning out", which is basically, all gear/Gh preps are out, and Natural PCT products are being used. This will be for another 7 more weeks, that will take me to 8 week out from the show. If I can maintain the current level of leanness then I'll be aiming for a 4-6 week diet, to come in tighter, but fuller.
> 
> I'll be focusing on bring my Quads, chest & arms up as much as I can.
> 
> "This is the becoming..."


----------



## Neil R

Hit a bit of a set-back on Thursday. Due to the shitty equipment at the gym I've moved to (i.e - not all of the 20kg plates actually weigh 20kg) I tweaked my lower back whilst dead-lifting. Bloody painful it was 

Anyway, basically, I was going for a 220 lift (not massively heavy for me, but a challenge) and as soon as I got it off the floor, i could feel the weight difference between the left & right sides of the bar, as a result, I felt a 'wet soft squelch' in my lower left erector. Obviously I dropped the bar instantly. But I couldn't really stand up (at all), so spent about 25-30 minutes trying to stretch the area out and release the consequent spasming.

Anyway, the workout went thusly :-

Dead-lift - 60x12/100x12/140x10/180x8/220x agony!!

...*** 30 mins stretching & massaging ***...

Chins - Bdy x 12/9/10/12

Seat hammer row - 80x10/10/10

Hammer Pulldown - 80x12/120x12/160x6/160x6

Seated 'LifeFitness' Row - 65x12/85x10/105x8

As you can see, the rest of the workout were seated or hanging type exercises aimed at stretching out various areas of the back.

Deep heat was applied as soon as I got home, which helped.

Next morning I booked in with a sports therapist for soem Pressure point active release therapy...I wont tell you how painful that was, as the censor filter would likely blow out! :laugh:

Finished off with various attempts to stretch out the area


----------



## Neil R

Fridays workout was more successful, although I did apply a decent amount of Volterol Emulgel 

Went down to Fitness Connection in Wakefield, owned by Mo Nawaz & Jeannie Ellam. Its an awesome gym, I would highly recommend anyone grab a session there if you're ever in the area!

Shoulders & Biceps

Seat Smith Press - 50x15/70x12/90x12/110x12/130x7/150x3->130x2->110x5->90x8

DB UTR - 25x15,36x12,47x10/ 36x15,47x12,59x10 (lbs)

Cbl Rear delts - 15x12/15x10

Rev Pec Deck - 35x10/50x6

Haney Shrugs - 60x12/80x4 <- Bit too much pressure on L.Back

Nautilus lateral machine - 65x25/125x10+10pr

1 arm Preach machine - 15x15/20x12/x25x6->15x8

Alt DB Hammer - 54x12/70x10/81x10 (lbs)

EX cbl curl - 25x12/30x10/35x7

Finished up with more stretches for the erectors.

Throughout the weekend, I hit 3 or 4 sessions on the Foam Roller as back up for the Active Release therapy just to help try avoid the erector spasming up again.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Was cautious due to the back issue, but managed to work round it successfully. 

Still using occlusion.

Warm-up - Abductor - 45x15 -> Glute Bridges - x15

Sissy squat - Bdy x 15/12/12/12

ss

Hack Squat - 40x15/80x12/120x12/160x3->120x4->100x5

45deg Leg Press - 200x20/320x20/400x20/480x8->400x5 <- partials used on last set as erectors were telling me "hey, we're still here!!"

Seat Leg Curl - 50x20/70x15/90x15/90x12+static

Glute/ham raise (on lying leg curl) - Bdy x10/ x 6+2static

LifeFitness Toe Press - 60x20/100x20/140x20/152.5x18+1static

Stand CR - 15blocks x20/20x20/25x15/30x15 <- last rep on each set held in stretch position for approx 10 secs

Finished with 2&half mins on recumbent cycle at L16, for additional pump.


----------



## Neil R

Here's a short compilation from the UKBFF North that a friend of mine put together.

Gotta admit, I was speechless!

[video=youtube;uSBhNA_7G_4]


----------



## freddee

Neil R said:


> Freddee, I'm guessing you've not read the thread for a while, or you might have seen this post!  :lol:


No I missed the bit at the bottom "4 days to go" I thought you were doing two and a half hours of cardio right up to the show, which then I couldn't see how you could carb up, my bad, well if you are looking long term.all good!! good luck...


----------



## Neil R

Made a slight adjustment to the diet this week. Increased carbs & protein a little

Diet is now looking like this :-

Meal 1 - 100g Oats + Cinnamon & Honey (approx 10g), 250ml LEW, 1 serve Beef Isolate Protein, Udo's Oil

Meal 2,3 & 4 - Mix of 500g White Fish, 250g Turkey, 150g Brown Rice, 240g Red Kidney beans

Meal 5 - 50g All Bran, 50g Corn Flakes, 170g (cooked weight) Chicken

Meal 6 - Combination of Pre-W/o = 1 pack Animal Cuts or 1 scoop 'Rampage' , Intra W/o = 20g BCAA

Meal 7 - Post W/o = 75g Whey Isolate

By my calculations this brings carbs up to approx 300g a day and protein at approx 400g.

This is aimed at slowly increasing my metabolism without putting on too much water/fat.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Pretty good workout. Had a scoop of Rampage and was buzzing my tits off!! Haha

LifeFitness Chest Press -60x20/90x15/120x12/140x10/140x8pr->120x6pr

(Modified technique to hit upper chest)

Hammer Chest press - 80x15/120x12/160x8/160x6->120x8->80x10

1 arm Incl cbl crossover - 20x12/20x12 <- squeezing reps, then /25x20 <- Faster reps

Peck Deck - 70x15/90x12/100x10/110x7->90x3-70x1pc

Pec Minor press - 100x12/100x12 -> Incl DB Fly - 60x10 ~ (lbs)

V-bar o'head cbl ext - 15x20/25x15/35x15/45x12/60x9

Dips - Bdy x15/+20x12/+40x7->bdy x 8

1 arm cbl Kickback - 10x15/15x12/20x12


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night. Thought it might be a tame workout, due to the injury last week, what with being unable to walk properly an' all that! :lol:

Hammer P'downs - 80x15/120x15/160x12/200x6->160x6->120x8

BB rows - 60x15/100x12/140x12/180x6

Chins - Bdyx12/+20x10/+34x8

LifeFitnes Row - 50x12/70x10/90x8

Hyperext - Bdy x 25

Hip crunch - 25/20/20

Hang leg raise - 12/12/10

Lying hip crunch - 15/12/12

LifeFitness Rev Twist - 35x12

Really good workout, one of those where you get the contractions just where you want them!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Biceps on Friday. Had a bit of a bad start to the session s the dumbells had been left in a right state. I've mentioned in to the management to ask them to get the DB's & 20k plates sorted out. He said they have a staff meeting on Saturdays so he'd put in forward&#8230;lets see what happers eh?

DB Laterals - 40x15/50/12/60x12/70x1/85x6+5pr (lbs)

Smith press - 50x12/90x12/110x10/130x4/130x2->90x6 **

Cbl Rear Lat - 10x15/15x15/20x12/25x10

Cbl Front raise - 25x12/21x12 - > Alt DB Front raise - 30x12/30x12 (lbs)

Haney shrugs - 80x12/80x12/100x10/120x8 <- Performed stood on Hammer shoulder press machine

LifeFitness Seat lat - 60x12+12pr

LF Bicep machine - 40x12/60x10/70x7+1pr/75x5->55x3

High Cbl curl - 20x12/20x12/20x15

Cbl Preach - 30x15/40x10

Stand cbl curl - 25x12/35x12/45x10/55x10/65x6->50x6

**Had a slight 'incident' on these as the smith is one of those that slightly curves away from you, so when I went to flick the hooks back on, it didn't quite go far enough and ended up with a 3 plate shoulder press coming down on me rather quickly! Luckily I managed to slow its decent a little, but triceps certainly felt it!


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Sounds like an awesome workout Neil!! Hope u didn't hurt yourself!!!


----------



## Neil R

Thankfully not. Just got some DOMS in my lower triceps.

I'll just need to be cautious tomorrow for chest & Tri workout, thankfully I have Legs tonight.


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday (using occlusion)

Glute Machine - 40x15/60x15

Hip abductor machine - 60x15

Leg Ext - 55x20/75x20/95x15/115x12->85x6->55x6

Smith Front Squat - 50x12/900x10/<- These are now dumped as the counterbalance machines are ruining the set

Smith back squat - 110x10/130x10/170x5/170x6

Lifefitness Seat Leg Press - 100x15/140x15/180x12/180x8 ,_ Starting to like these, really hit the thigh sweep! 

Lying Leg curl - 40x12/50x10/50x6+1static

DB Stiff Deads - 40x12/50x12/60x12 (lbs)

Stand CR - 15blocks x 20/22x15/30x12

Seat CR - 40x15/40x12/

Good workout, as mentioned, thigh sweep felt like it got a good going over


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's last night. Just had to make sure I was careful after the small incident on Friday.

Thankfully, everything went okay. Just Wore a knee sock on my elbows as a safety measure.

LF Chest Press(Incl) - 40x20/60x15/80x15/100x12/120x10/140x6+4pr->100x10pr

Hammer Press - 80x15/120x12/160x8/170x6+2pr/160x6->120x6->80x8

Pec Minor Press - 90x12/100x12/100x10

Incl Cbl Fly - 20x12/30x12/40x10/40x7->25x8

Pec Deck - 75x12/85x10/95x10->75x20pr**

2 Arm Cbl Kickback - 15/15/25x15/35x15/45x12/55x8

LF Dip machine - 90x12/100x12/110x10/110x10

Tri PDown - 120x12/132x12/144x7.1pr (lbs)

** Performed over 3 area's of the R.O.M, Peak Contraction, Mid point & stretch.


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night, bit more volume to this one. This was an attempt to train faster, in order to use lighter weights, given the lower back issue&#8230;.not sure how much lighter it was though! :lol:

T-Bar rows - 20x15/40x15/60x12/80x12/100x7->60x8

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x12/+40x8->bdy x6

LF Rows - 60x12/80x12/100x10/100x8

Hammer P'down - 80x12/120x12/160x7/160x8->80x3pc

Curl Grip BB Row - 60x12/100x12/120x10/160x6

Hyperext - Bdy x 15/+10x15/+10x15

Hang Leg Raise - 15/15/15

Hip crunch (bench) - 20/20/15

Twist - 10k x 30

Hip Crunch (lying) - 15

Ss

LF Crunch machine - 45x15

Swiss Ball Crunch - 20/20


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Biceps on Friday. Not the best, shoulders felt a little 'raw' , especially on the Smith Presses, think I'll drop them next week, or maybe try them standing ala Jay Cutler/Phil Heath.

Warm-up = Rotator cuff work 1 x 20-25 In/out & over

*[*All sets, only approx 15-30 secs rest between sets*]*

Seat Smith press - 50x15/70x15/90x12/110x6/110x8/130x2,90x6

DB lats - 30x15/40x12/50x12/60x12/70x10/88x6pr (lbs)

DB Front Raise - 25x12/25x12 (lbs)

Hammer Press - 40x20/80x15/120x8

1 arm cbl lats - 5x20/10x12

1 arm cbl conc - 15x15/20x12/25x9+1/25x6+2n

Alt DB Curl - 30x10/35x10/40x10/45x8 (lbs)

LF Bicep curl - 40x10/60x6/60x4->40x5->20x15


----------



## Neil R

Bit of a progress picture. 10 weeks out, and 5 weeks clean. Obviously, I'm a bit smooth, but happy with where I'm at.

Everythings going to plan! 

View attachment 5320


----------



## Ben_Dover

Do you warm up rotator cuff on the cables mate or with a small plate?


----------



## Neil R

I use the cables as they are adjustable to the right height, and give resistance through entire range.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. I love the gym when it's hot like this coz all the lightweights stay away.

I must admit though, I was slightly disturbed that I was the only one with a towel, and I was the only one who was sweating. { Except the ladies in the Bodypump class  }

Still using Occlusion, although I did have a thought about the consistency of the 'firmness' of the tourniquet&#8230;

Anyway

Warm-up = Abductor 50k 2 sets 20 Leg Ext & Seat Leg curl 30k for 30 reps each.

Hack Sissy squat - Empty rack x 15/x15/+20x15/+40x12/+60x12

Hack squat - 80x12/120x12/160x5/140x8

Leg Press - 160x15/240x15/320x15/400x15/450x13 **

Seat Leg Curl - 50x20/70x15/90x12/100x12

Seat CR - 40x15/60x15/60x12

Toe Press - 100x15/140x15/180x15/180x15

(On LF Seat Leg Press)

Finished off with stretches to Hams & Quads - 30 secs each

** Leg Press performed with shoulder width parallel foot stance and going as deep as possible.

Had a weigh in last night as well, a shade over 103kg, in shorts & trainers.

I weighed my trainers when I got home & they're 533g each, which means I'm 102kg (225lb). Not bad after 5 weeks clean. At this rate, I think I should be able to make the Super-Heavies at the North-East.

Although, as my pal Mick pointed out, it might be worth having a Plan B, in case I don't qualify again&#8230;


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Bi's (probably no surprise to anyone who reads my thread regularly). Gotta admit, I love it when the weather is so warm as many of the , how shall we say "less motivated" trainers tend to stay away  . In fact a couple of lads who arrived shortly before me, left after 10 mins as it was "too warm to train" ???? :lol:

Warm-up = Rotator cuff - Out, in & over - 5k x 20 each

LF Chest press (incl) - 60x20/80x15/100x12/120x10/140x8pr->100x6pr *

Hammer Press (Parallel handles) - 40x15/80x12/120x12/160x10/170x6pr->120x6pr->80x8

Pec Dec (incl) - 50x20/70x12/90x12/110x9 *

Pec Deck (Decl) - 70x12/70x12/60x10/60x10 *

2 arm Cbl Kickback - 30x15/40x15/60x12/70x7+1->55x6->40x6

Lying Tri Ext - 35x12/45x10/45x10

Dips - Bdy x12/x12/+20x8->bdy x7

All completed in approx 75 minutes

* = Seat set at lowest position

** = Seat set at highest position

This is because they dont have seperate machines for inclines/declines/flat etc, its just 1 machine that I modify to hit the area I want to target


----------



## Neil R

Pretty good workout last night, back and abs, as per.

Life Fitnes Row machine - 40x12/60x12/80x12/100x10/120x9+1

Hammer P'down - 80x12/120x12/160x10/200x5+2pr->120x6

T-Bar - 40x12/60x12/80x10

Stiff arm P'down - 72x10/60x10/60x10 (lbs)

Ss

Wide P'down B'hind neck - 144x12/120x10/120x10 (lbs) *

Wide CG pull down - 180x12/216x12/252x9 (lbs)

BB Rows - 60x15/100x10/100x12

Life Fitness Back ext - 40x20/60x15/80x15

Lying Rev Crunch - 20/15

Side crunch - 15/15

Swiss ball crunch - 20/20

*Performed with hips & legs back


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Biceps on Friday. Looking back at it now, it was quite a high volume session.

Didn't feel so at the time. It was a really good workout.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff Over/Out/In - 5k x 20-25

LF Lateral Machine - 45x15/60x12/70x12/70x7+5pr

Stand SM Press - 50x12/70x10/90x6

Seat hammer Press - 40x12/60x12/80x8/80x6->60x4 (per side)

Cbl Front Raise - 15x15/25x12/35x11/45x6 <- Reps, squeeze from 6" behind back to 6" infront.

Cbl Rear Delt - 25x15/35x10->25x5 <- wasn't feeling this at all,

Smith PBN - 50x12/70x6/70x10

Cbl conc curl - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x8+1n/30x6+2n

LF Bicep machine - 40x12/60x10/70x6->50x5

High cbl v-bar curl - 35x12/45x12/60x10/60x8

Alt DB crul - 30x12/40x10/40x10

BB 21's - 27.5 / 32.5

Finished off with extreme stretches to shoulders & biceps.

All completed in 80 mins


----------



## Neil R

Bit of a late workout yesterday, although there was nearly no workout at all.

My elecrtic supply disappeared which meant I ended up spending 30 minutes on the phone to my supplier, and then the 'power-cut' helpline, to get it sorted.

They told me they'd get an engineer out, and it would be within the "next 3 hours". Which left me with the predicament of "do I risk going to the gym, and trying to get it done before they turned up? or do I sit in and wait, and just do the workout tomorrow?"

I decided getting my electric back was the priority as I'd bought about £40 of fish and meat the day before.

Anyway, he came at 7:45 and said that it was a main cable that had blown and they'd be digging up the main road but wouldn't need access to the house. This meant I could train. 

It would have to be a quick one as the gym shuts at 9:30, but I figured if I go 'fast & furious' I could do it.

Leg ext - 65x20/85x20/105x20/125x14,5,2+1static

Smith Squats - 50x15/90x12/130x12/170x10/190x6

LF Abductor - 45x15/65x15/85x15/105x15

LF Leg Press - 110x15/150x15/190x9 <- Tried a drop set, but quads were done in

Seat Leg Curl - 50x15/70x15/90x12/110x11+16pulses

LF Leg Press Toe Press - 100x20/140x15/180x15/200x12

Stand CR - 20blocksx15/26x15 <- I really need to find out how much each one weighs!?

All completed in approx 1 hr!

Got some nice comments from the ladies doing a Zumba class in the Hall over from my house, as well as some girls walking behind me as I was on my way to the gym! :0

Makes a nice change from the 'poser' 7 'steroid' crap that blokes shout from their vans! LOL


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. As I'd taken a chunk of my elbow off yesterday crawling about my cellar, I thought I'd take the opportunity to avaoid injury and go a bit lighter and really concentrate on the contraction of the pecs, and taking out the triceps as much as physically possible.

Pec Minor press - 80x12/90x12/100x12/110x10

BD Pullover - 30x12/40x12/45x12/50x8 (lbs)

LF Chest Press (incl) - 60x15/80x12/100x10/120x6->90x5+1->60x6

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x12/120x12/140x8+6pulses

Pec Deck - 60x15/70x12/70x10/70x10

2 arm Cabl Kickback - 30x15/40x12/50x10/60x6+1static(10sec)

V-Bar P'down (front) - 30x15/40x12/60x12/60x10

Ss

V-bar P'down (elbows flared) - 30x15/40x15/60x15/90x12

Dips - Bdy x 10/10/10

Rope o'head ext - 40x15/70x12

Quite a high volume workout again, all completed in 75 mins, so intensity still high


----------



## Neil R

Yesterday was a rest day...appart from lugging a load of furniture about for 2-3 hours.

So, due to the extra energy expenditure, I gave myself a treat....

...a pack of Rice cakes.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil R said:


> Yesterday was a rest day...appart from lugging a load of furniture about for 2-3 hours.
> 
> So, due to the extra energy expenditure, I gave myself a treat....
> 
> ...a pack of Rice cakes.


Not dry, surely?


----------



## Neil R

Its the only way I eat them.

I've a show in 8 weeks...


----------



## Ben_Dover

Mmm cardboard


----------



## Neil R

After 50 odd weeks dieting, they're a taste sensation! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Great back workout yesterday, one that I'm already feeling! 

Chins - Bdy x 15/+10x12/+20x12/x30x10/x45x6->Bdy x8

Hammer Row - 40x12/80x12/120x3+2pr/90x8/100x6

CG P'down - 168x12/216x12/264x8 (lbs)

1 arm cable row - 50x12/60x10/70x6

Hyperext - Bdy x20/x15/+10x12

Low Pulley rope pulls - 70x12/90x10/95x8+1

Rev hip crunch - 25+1static/15/15/15

Side crunch - 25/20/15

Swiss Ball crunch - 40

Finished off with some stretches for the bacl/lats

All done in a little over 80mins.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Biceps on Friday. Another high volume session, not intentional, just doing what I need to get done and that's how its coming out.

LF Lateral Machine - 45x15/55x15/65x12/75x10/85x6+6pr->65x6+6pr->45x10+6pr

Cbl Front Raise - 20x15/30x12/40x12/50x6+2 <- Reps, squeeze from 6" behind back to 6" infront.

DB Press - 80x12/100x6/100x8 (lbs)

LF Machine PRess - 60x12/70x8/70x6+2pr

Rope Rear Delt pulls - 25x15/35x12/45x12

1 arm cbl rear delt - 15x12/20x12/20x12

Smith PBN - 60x12,x10/x10/x8/x6 <- 30 secs rest between sets

2 arm DB curl - 15x15/30x12/40x12/50x10/50x10 <- bottom half of movement, but squeezing little finger round

High cbl v-bar curl - 40x12/55x12/70x10

Cbl Dbl Bi curl - 15x12/20x12/20x12

BB 21's - 32.5 / 40

All completed in about 80 mins.

Got a really good pumps from this.

Also, went down to Aktiv Bodz in Bradford to see my trusty "second-pair-of-eyes" Gary Thornton, for an 8 week-out check.

Thumbs up, and on target. Refeed yesterday was approx 850g carbs From Oats, Cornflakes, All bran, Brown Rice, Pasta, Burgan Bread, and Bio Yoghurt.


----------



## daddy123

Good to hear its all on track mate :smile:


----------



## Neil R

Great leg workout yesterday. Still using occlusion, but tried a few nifty little tweaks that really hit the spot 

Abductor - 50x15/60x15 (squeeze & hold)

Glute Machine - 40x15 (squeeze & hold)

Hack Sissy Squats - Empty rack x12/20x12/40x12/60x12

Leg Press - 240x15/340x15/440x15/500x10

Hack squat - 40x15 <- Knee felt a little dodgy

Leg Ext - 45x5-5secPC+4sec neg / 45x50 pulses/65x50 pulses/85x50 pulses

LF Seat Leg Press - 100x15/140x12/140x11

LF Seat Leg Curl - 55x20/75x15/95x15/115x12+1static

Lying Leg Curl - 25 x3 - 20sec static holds

Stand CR - 20blocks x 20/26x18/32x15

LF Toe Press - 110x25->15sec stretch->110x12

To say I was walking like Yosamite Sam after this would be an understatement! :lol:

I LOVED IT!!!!


----------



## Ben_Dover

Christ, how long did that take??


----------



## Neil R

About 90 minutes start to finish. Pretty high intensity. LOL

My T-shirt was wringing wet afterwards


----------



## daddy123

Yosamite sam LMFAO


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday. Tried a couple of different thing after the success of the alterations I made to the leg workout yesterday.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff - Out/In - 5x15 of each

1 arm incl cbl fly - 10x16/10x15/15x12/20x12

Pec Deck - 60x15/80x15/100x12/100x11+1/100x12->75x8 <- Top half of ROM

LF Chest press (Incl) - 60x15/80x12/100x10

Incl Smith - 80x12,10,8 <- approx. 20 sec rest between 'hits'

Hammer Press - 80x12/120x12/140x10+2pr/160x8+4pr->120x8pr

Long Rope P'down - 50x15/65x15/80x12/95x12/110x10

O'head cable ext - 60x20/80x15/95x15/110x12

Lying DB Ext - 10x12/10x12

Tri P'down (elbows out) - 60x12/80x15/95x15

LF DIP Machine - 110x10/110x3+5pr

1 arm Tri P'down - 20x20/35x15 <- Jason Huh style


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs again last night. Must admit, I've been feeling a bit tired this week, mainly due to being so busy at work, but, that's show prep for you. You've gotta take the rough with the smooth and manage yourself & your time accordingly.

LF B'hind neck P'down - 50x15/60x12/80x12/80x10

LF CG seat row - 50x12/60x12/80x12/100x10

Hammer P'down - 80x12/120x12/160x6+1

T-Bar row - 40x12/40x12/60x12/80x10

Stiff arm P'down - 40x12/50x10

Ss

Low cbl row - 40x15/50x17

LF Back ext - 80x15/15/15

Ss

LF Crunch - 50x15/15/15 <- These were performed going back & forth non-stop

Side crunch - 15/15

Finished up with 15 mins on the stairmaster.


----------



## Neil R

Friday 26th July - Shoulders & Bi's

Warm-up - Rotator cuff Out/in/over - 5x15/10x15

Smith PBN - 1plate x15/1&halfx12/2x12/2&half x6/2&half x 4-> 2x 8 (Counterbalance)

DB Lats - 40x12/50x12/65x12/75x6+4pr (lbs)

Smith Upright rows - 1plate x10wide/1pl x 10 close

Rope Face Pulls - 40x20/60x15/80x15

BB Shrugs - 60x15/140x15/220x8/240x7 <- Straps snapped!

LF Lat Machine - 60x 10+14pr

LF Bi Machine - 40x12/50x12/60x12/70x8/80x6->60x4

High Cbl DBl Bi curl - 20x12/25/10/25x10

2 arm DB curl - 30x10/40x10/50x10 (lbs)

Cbl conc curl - 20x10/20x6

BB Curl - 22.5 x 15


----------



## Neil R

Monday 29th July - Legs (Occlusion)

Abductor - 50x15/60x15

Leg Ext - 55x25/75x25/95x25/115x17,8/135x12,4,3+12pulses

Smith Squats - 1plate x 15/2x15/3x15/4x12/5x2

LF Seat Leg Press - 110x20/150x20/190x11

Abductor - 70x20

Seat Leg Curl - 60x15/80x15/100x12+1static/120x12+1static+8pulses

DB Stiff Deads - 50x15/60x15/75x12 (lbs)

LF Toe Press - 100x20/120x20/140x20/140x17

Stand CR - 25blocks x 15/32x14/32x12

Good workout, except for a little spinal compression from the squats. Legs were really pumped.

...and are nice and tight/sore today!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Not a good one (for once ) Just wasn't feeling it, couldn't get that mind/muscle connection. All the pressing movements just seemed to go straight into my elbows, they feel like they wanna snap! 

Rotator cuff - IN/Out/over - 10x25

1 arm high cble incl fly - 20x15/25x15/30x12/30x12

LF Chest Press (incl) - 65x15/85x12/105x12/125x6

Pec Deck - 75x15/85x15/95x15/95x12

Hammer press - 80x15/120x12/160x2

Pec Deck (pads) - 45x25/60x15

Ss

Hammer press- 80x20/80x158

O'head cbl EZ tri-ext - 40x20/50x15/50x15

Ss

EZ Tri P'downs - 40x20/50x15/50x15

1 arm o'head cbl ext - 20x20/30x15/30x12

Incl Smith Press - 60x12/60x12/60x12 <- approx 30 secs rest between sets, shoulder width grip

Thankfully today is a rest day


----------



## Neil R

Yesterday was a rest day, which I sorely need. Had a solid nights sleep for a change, but for some backwards reason, I'm more tired today than when I don't sleep!?

Carbs were dropped to 250g yesterday, back to 300g today.

This weekend will see a ramping up of things.

Time to get peeled!!


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night, plus an cheeky 15mins on the Stairmaster  Bringing cardio up to 3 sessions for the day.

LF Seat Row - 60x1580x12/100x12/120x10/140x6,4

Chins - Bdy x12/+25x12/+25x8

Stiff arm P'down - 60x12 -> Chins - Bdy x 8

Low Pull // Row - 35x15/45x15/60x12 <- Squeeze & hold

Hyperext - Bdy x 20

Smith Partial Deads - 60x12/100x8/140x6/140x8

LF BN P'down - 50x12/150x12 <- Squeeze & hold

Swiss Ball crunch - 30/30/25

Finished up with stretches to Hams, Lats shoulders & chest.

Good session!


----------



## daddy123

All the best for getting peeled mate. Eye on the prize as they say :smile:


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's on Friday. A bit more of a focused workout. I think I need to get back into this, a change of focus, of sorts.

I've been using the confusion principle for the last few months (as regular readers of my journal can probably tell), but now it's the 6 weeks out mark, I'm finding myself a bit 'out-of-sorts' with the whole contest prep process. I normally have 'markers' that kick in that get me feeling like I'm dieting, but, due to being on it for over a year now, I'm struggling, mentally, as most of the usual markers are pretty much an everyday thing now. I'll admit, I have had a few stressful weeks at work, which have taken a toll, as I noticed when I weighed in on Friday after the session. The problem is, I lost my head. The only real saving grace is that I don't have any crap in the house, but I piled in the carbs Friday night. It did fill me out, quite a bit, and the vascularity came back, with a vengeance, even the finer little ones were showing; and I woke up Saturday morning tighter and back to how I should look, so in hindsight, I was just flat (as pigeon crap), so on Saturday I pulled carbs down again (it was also a high activity day) and the same happened again. I opted to have a much higher carb day on Sunday, with the plan of giving myself a break from pre-comp dieting, although having 4 meals of Oats, bran & dried fruit, A meal of oats and wholegrain bread and 2 meals of pasta & beans, it wasn't a massive break&#8230;..believe it or not, I did intend on buying some really crappy foods, fruit pies, flapjack, cake etc, but when I was in the shop I just couldn't do it. So the Bergan Bread (which is only 100g carbs for the whole loaf!) was about as bad as it got.

I really need to sort my mind set out because there's no point doing contest prep if your mind isn't in the right place&#8230;


----------



## Neil R

Legs again last night, good workout, except the spinal compression were playing up on the smith squats. I really need to get this looked at but money is tight so I'll have to make do with the foam roller, but as its more like the inter-cartilage discs need to 'pop' then I'm not sure just how beneficial its going to be. I really need an inversion table, but they're about £500&#8230;which I don't have! 

Leg ext - 55x25/75x20/95x20/115x16,4/135x12,3+5pulses

Smith squats - +50x15/+90x15/+130x15/+170k x 6/+170 x 4

Sissy squat - 3sets bdy x 8-12

Ss

LF Seat Leg Press - 100x15/140x15/180x10

Lying Leg curl - 25x12/30x8/30x6 *

DB stiff deads - 45x15/60x15/75x12 (lbs)

Seat CR - 40x15/50x15/160x15

LF Toe Press - 90x20/110x20/125x20

Abductor - 70x15/70x15

Added 1g Tyrosine to my pre-workout, noticed an improvement in focus, but that could be co-incidence. Time will tell.

(*) = Modified to hit upper hamstring/glute tie in.


----------



## splinter1466867924

Neil, I remember you mentioning on a previous thread + I can see here regarding occlusion training for legs.

Did you notice the quick purported benefits in hypertrophy?


----------



## Neil R

Will find out after 15th Sept, Currently my focus is elsewhere.

As I previosuly stated, I'm entering this with an open mind, so far Its about 6 weeks/workouts ( I think)

I'm opting for a JDI approach and don't want to put any further thought into it, to avoid, or minimise any posible "placebo effect".

I intend on posting up comparison photos after the North-East qualifier that will give conclusive evidence, as that will have been about 12 weeks.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Good workout, really good pump, was concentrating on contraction above anything else and this seemed to work really well. I have noticed my strength on pressing movements seems to have slipped a bit though. Not sure if this is just because I'm comparing it to what I was lifting at my previous gym, with different equipment?

Hammer Press - 40x20/80x15/120x12/160x8/160x6pr+8pulses->120x8+4pulses->80x12+12pulses

Incl Smith Press - +40x12/+70x10/+90x3->70x5->40x10 *

Pec deck (handles) - 75x15/85x12/95x11/105x12->75x8pr

Pec Deck (Pads) - 45x12/50x12+8pulses/50x12+8pulses->30x15+15pulses **

Rope P'down - 60x15/84x11/84x11/72x11 (lbs)

1 arm o'head cbl ext - 20x20/30x15/40x11/40x10 (lbs)

Dips - Bdy x 10/10/10

Ss

V-bar P'down - 30x20/45x15/60x15

Finished with 15 mins on Stairmaster

*= Decided to stop trying to guess what the counterbalanced Smith weighs when empty, so just noting weight added

**= Elbows higher than shoulders to target the upper pecs bit more.


----------



## Neil R

All guns blazing now.

3 cardio sessions yesterday, last one at 9:30pm with 10 mins posing.

On a side note - Does anyone else find that certain Pre-workout supps make them piss like a racehorse??


----------



## splinter1466867924

Neil R said:


> All guns blazing now.
> 
> 3 cardio sessions yesterday, last one at 9:30pm with 10 mins posing.
> 
> On a side note - Does anyone else find that certain Pre-workout supps make them piss like a racehorse??


How much water you using? Sometimes you gotta use the whole shaker for just a measly scoop.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Neil R said:


> On a side note - Does anyone else find that certain Pre-workout supps make them piss like a racehorse??


I've been pissing like a racehorse full stop for the past 2 yrs now - does my head in!!


----------



## Plod

Me too 

Not good when you drive for a living lol


----------



## Ben_Dover

Not like a racehorse but those vitamin c energy things you've got me on make my piss look radioactive


----------



## Neil R

splinter said:


> How much water you using? Sometimes you gotta use the whole shaker for just a measly scoop.


I've been using Hyper Strength Hyper 4D for the last few weeks. 2 scoops in 250-300ml water. I seem to need a piss about 15 minutes later, and then about 15 minutes after that!

Might use it on the morning of the show to dry me out a bit! Hahaha



Plod said:


> Me too
> 
> Not good when you drive for a living lol


No, I imagine that could be quite inconvenient!



BJ said:


> Not like a racehorse but those vitamin c energy things you've got me on make my piss look radioactive


That's just the B- Vitamins  I have the same from the VM-75s


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night, as it was Thursday. After seeing a video of my pal Pat Warner Deadlifting 330kg, I decided to stop being such a ***** and get deadlifting again. It's been 7 weeks since the injury and about time I took the plunge.

I'm glad I did, coz it was a great feeling. The weight wasn't anything to write home about, but it's a starting point. 

Chins - Bdy x 12/ bdy x 12/+15x12/+30x12/+45x6->bdy x8

Deadlift - 60x15/100x12/140x7/180x4/180x3

D handle pulldown - 144x12/180x12/216x12/252x10 (lbs)

Seat cbl Row - 30x12/45x12/60x12/77.5x12 *

Kneeling cbl side crunch - 20x30/30x25/30x35 **

Swiss ball crunch - 25/25/30

Finished up with 15 minutes on the StairMaster.

*= Sat on Swiss ball & bar pulled to upper abs. Squeeze & hold for a second

**=Right side only - to try bring up weaker side.


----------



## Neil R

This weekend will see the next tweak to the diet. Last (this) week saw me bringing carbs down from 320-330g a day to 280-290g.

Next week it'll come down to 225-235g.

This will help tighten me up further. I've also started on the Sunbeds to develope a base tan, nothing harsh, just 2 x 6 minute sessions a week.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday. Good session 

Smith Press - Empty x 20/+40x15/+60x12/+80x12/+100x8/+120x1->+80x6->+40x15

Cbl Reart Delt - 10x12/15x12/20x8

Smith PBN - +40x12/+60x12/+80x10+90x3

LF Lat raise - 55x15/60x12/75x12+3pr/+85x10+10pulses

LF Bi curl - 45x15/55x12/65x12/75x8/85x5+1->55x6

Seat v-var curl - 30x12/40x12/50x10/50x10

DB Hammer - 45x10/60x10 9lbs)

2 arm DB curl - 30x12/40x10/40x10->30x10

Finished of with stretches to shoulders/bi & pec

and 15 mins on StairMaster.

Diet amendment kicked in now and already I'm looking a little tighter!


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, as I successfully managed to deadlift last week, I thought I'd have a try at squats. I didn't go too heavy, for two main reasons, (1) It was my first attempt at squatting after my back injury, and (2) I'm 5 weeks out from the comp.

Squats - bdy x20/60x15/100x15/120x12/140x10/160x5

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/420x10+1neg

Abductor - 60x20/80x15/100x15

Leg Ext - 40x15/60x15/60x15+15pr <- Squeeze, hold & slow negs (3-4 secs)

LF Seat Leg Press - 100x15/140x15+1static/190x11+1n

LF Seat Leg curl - 60x15/80x15/100x15/120x10+10pulses

Stand CR - 20x20/26x15/32x14

LF Toe Press - 100x20/120x15/120x15

Finished off with stretches to quads/hams & calves


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday. Good workout overall, but shoulders felt a little iffy, and my elbows weren't the best either, hence lighter on triceps.

Not sure if that's just the diet or something else, will keep an eye on it.

Incl Smith - +40x16/+60x15/+80x12/+100x7+1/+100x6->80x6

Hammer Press - 80x15/120x12/140x10/140x8+8pr

Pec Deck (pads) - 45x15/55x15/65x12+8pr/65x8+8pr

Pec Deck (handles) - 60x15/75x15/90x12+6pr/90x8+8pulses

U bar P'down - 60x15/84x15/108x10 (lbs)

Rope P'down - 32.5x20/32.5x20/40x15/40x15

CG Smith - +30x12/+50x10/+50x8,6,4

LF Dip machine - 80 x 25

Finished off with 15 mins on crosstrainer


----------



## Neil R

Back yesterday, an improvement on last week, mostly.

Chins - Bby x12/x12/+15x12/+30x12/+45x7+1->bdy x8

Deadlift - 60x15/100x12/140x10/180x6/200xfail

D-Handle P'down - 180x12/240x12/300x7/276x9+1

LF chest press row - 50x12/70x12/80x10

Ss

LF seat Row - 75x12/85x10/95x8

LF crunch machine - 40x20

Finished up with 25mins on the Crosstrainer.

Was disappointed with the fail on 200k on deadlifts, but my hands were burning. Need to re-develop those calluses!


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> Was disappointed with the fail on 200k on deadlifts, but my hands were burning. Need to re-develop those calluses!


If that's the case, then I'm going to do more rowing, as that always brings the calluses up on my hands, lol


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & biceps yesterday (yes I'm at work now!  )

BEAST of a session!!!

DB U&DTR - 30x15,40x12,50x12,60x10,50x10,40x10,30x10 - 2 sets of

Smith Press - +40x15/+80x12/+100x6/+100x7->80x6->60x8->40x12

DB Bench Rear lat (palms out) - 6x15/8x15/10x12

Stand Smith PBN - +40x12/+50x8

LF Lat machine - 65x12/75x12+10pulses

LF Bi Curl Machine - 50x15/60x12/70x10/80x6->60x4

u Bar conc curl - 40x10/50x10/55x10

Bench Spider curl - 22.5x12/27.5x10/27.5x10

EZ Cable curl - 20x12/30x12/40x12/47.5x12

Finished up with 25 mins on crosstrainer


----------



## Neil R

Plod said:


> If that's the case, then I'm going to do more rowing, as that always brings the calluses up on my hands, lol


Having the calluses make it easier ofr me to deadlift for reps, as the friction 'burns' my hands. But the calluses give a barrier, so unless they get ripped off (been known to happen) then I can usually get 2-3 more reps


----------



## Plod

'Scuse the ignorance, but what's a spider curl??


----------



## Neil R

Its a kinda barbell concentration curl, lying face down on a bench.


----------



## Neil R

Truth...

[video=youtube;mlcGpVKpvN4]


----------



## Neil R

Don't think I've logged a high carb day for a while, so here goes...

High carb day was on Sunday, not optimal as I was working, but I added some carbs to try accommodate for the extra activity.

Meal 1 - 150g Oats, 100g Dried Fruit, 200ml LEW 1 scoop Bef isolate

Meal 2 - 200g Brown Rice - 2 Diced Spring onions - 2 fish fillets

Meal 3 - 150g Oats, 100g Dried Fruit, 2 fish fillets

Meal 4 - 150g Oats, 100g Dried Fruit, 2 fish fillets

Meal 5 - 100g Corn Flakes, 100g All Bran, 50g Dried Fruit, drizzle Honey, 1 serve whey Protein

Meal 6 - 1 pack Rice cakes, 100g Corn Flakes, drizzle Honey, 1 tin Tuna

Meal 7 - 150g Oats, 150g Dried Fruit, drizzle Honey, 1 tin Tuna

Without wanting to gross anyone out, I don't think too much of the dried fruit got digested, so I think that can effectively be discounted from calculations.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Really gave it some. Definitely feeling it today 

Squat - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x5->140x5->100x8

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/440x15/540x5pr->410x8->300x12

Leg Ext - 60x20/70x20/80x20+2static (approx. 20sec)

Modified Lying leg curl - 20x12/25x10/25x8 (to hit upper ham/glute tie in)

Leg Press toe press - 180x20/220x20/260x20/300x15

Recumbant cycle - L10 ~ 2 mins**

**seat very low, high resistance to limit rpm to approx. 50 to give similar effect to doing 100 lunges, without the strain in my knee tendons)

Finished off with stretches to quads/hams & calves - which I very much needed! :lol:


----------



## Ben_Dover

540 leg press :jaw:


----------



## Neil R

They were sh1t though, only partial reps (odd that I got a better contraction in the quadricep!?)

It was the triple drop squats first that got me!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday. Good workout overall.

Incl Smith - +40x15/+80x12/+100x8/+110x4->80x7->60x11

Hammer Press - 80x15/120x12/130x12/140x10/160x6->130x5+7pr+8pr

Pec Deck (pads) - 50x15/50x15/60x12/70x10+7pulses

Pec Deck (handles) - 75x15/90x15/105x15/120x8->90x7

DB Kickbacks -25x12/30x12/30x12 (lbs)

1 arm Rope P'down - 20x15/30x12/40x10 -> 2arm x15

LF Dip machine - 90 x 15/100x12/110x10

ss

LF CG chest press - 70x12/70x12/70x10

Finished off with 30 mins on crosstrainer.


----------



## daddy123

How is it all going mate and how long to go now?


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, its coming on, steadily.

Hit the sunbeds last night, help build a bit of a base tan, and then headed to the gym for my 3rd cardio session.

30 minutes on the rolling stairs, followed by 10 mins on the cross-trainer. Wanted to try do 40 on the stepmill but I was hanging on for dear life for the last 5, and I didn't want to look a t**t by falling off! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night, as its 3 weeks out I've decided to (for once) air on the side of caution, and take deadlifts out of the workout. I've had a couple of good weeks with them and know my back is okay, so I'll be able to make them a core component of my offseason plan (offseason!?? Whats that! :lol: )

Focus was on squeezing the muscles trying to etch out the finer detail.

Chins - bdy x12/12/+15x12/+15x12

Bench DB Rows - 22x12/30x12/35x12

D Handle P'down - 180x12/216x10/252x7 (lbs)

1 arm Hammer row - 20x12/30x12/30x12

Low double cable Rows - 25x12/30x12/30x12 (each side)

1 arm Hammer P'down - 40x12/60x10/60x10

LF Back ext machine - 40x15->60x12->80x12/ 60x15

LF Seat row - 40x12/40x12

Swiss ball Crunch - 25/20

LF Crunch (side) - 25x15/25x15

Ss

Swiss ball Crunch - 15/15

Finished off with 30mins on cross-trainer & posing


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Looks like things are coming together nicely!! Some real gd solid work outs Neil!


----------



## Neil R

I can't really relay fridays shoulder workout, as I did about 8 or 9 different movements using partial ranges over different areas of the ROM; bicep workout was more 'normal'.

Yesterday, me and my mate went back down to Listers Universal gym, in Doncaster. I love that place, awesome equipment, great people and great training environment!

I'd recommend anyone get a session in there if your close by.

Squats - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x4->140x8->100x10

Leg Press - 200x15/300x15/400x12->300x8

Leg Ext - 20x12+15pulses/25x10+16pulses/25x8+14pulses->8pr *

Wide stanch smith squat - bar x12/+20x12 **

Seat Leg Curl - 20 x 15/15x12/15x12

DB stiff deads - 27.5x12/37.5x12/42.5x12

Stand CR - 100x15/150x15/200x15/250x10->200x10->150x10->100x10

(*) Squeeze up & approx. 4-5 sec neg

(**) bottom half of range to hammer the glute/ham tie in.


----------



## Neil R

SoldierSmudge said:


> Looks like things are coming together nicely!! Some real gd solid work outs Neil!


Yeah, its starting to come together.

Looking back, i am currently in approx the same condition as I was 3 days out of the North, but now I'm 3 weeks out.

That really gives a bit of a boost to the confidence!


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Thats awesome!!! Cruise in eh?? Il be experiencing this feeling hopefully next year!! Ive got a long way to go!!!


----------



## Neil R

As the saying goes...

"The journey of a thousand miles, begins with the first step" 

Just keep plugging away, an win those daily battles, before you know it you'll be in the best shape of your life and ready to rock!


----------



## daddy123

Neil R said:


> Yeah, its starting to come together.
> 
> Looking back, i am currently in approx the same condition as I was 3 days out of the North, but now I'm 3 weeks out.
> 
> That really gives a bit of a boost to the confidence!


All sounds good mate. Keep it going on these last few weeks. You will come in looking awesome


----------



## Neil R

Hope so, I've put in the work for it!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's yesterday. Good workout overall.

Incl Smith - +40x15/+60x12/+80x12/+100x6->80x6->60x10

Hammer Press - 80x12/100x12/120x10/120x10->800x8+6pr

Incl Cbl fly - 20x10/20x10/25x10/25x10

Pec Deck (handles) - 75x15/90x12/90x14/105x10

1 arm cbl Kickbacks -15x12/20x12/20x12

V Bar P'down - 40x15/60x12/70x12/80x10->60x12

LF Dip machine - 80 x 15/95x15/110x12/120x12

Finished off with 40 mins on crosstrainer.

As you can see, I'm starting to lose a bit of strength and stamina in workouts. although I have changed to attempt a bit more squeeze & constant contraction to every rep.


----------



## Neil R

Another 9 minutes on the sunbed yestrerday, I'm hitting these twice a week now. Wednesday & Sunday, to build a base tan.

Hit the gym for cardio a little later on. 30 minutes on the Stepmill & 20 mins on the cross trainer.


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night,

Chins - bdy x15/+10x15/+20x12/+30x8

Bench DB Rows - 22.5x12/30x12/40x10/40x10

D Handle P'down - 180x15/216x12/252x10 (lbs)

1 arm Hammer row - 20x12/40x12/60x6

Seat LF Machine (shrug) - 50x12/60x10

ss

Seat LF Machine (top half row) - 50x12/60x10

1 arm Hammer P'down - 40x12/60x12/70x8

LF Pulldown - 50x12/60x12/70x12 *

LF Back ext machine - 60x20

LF Crunch (side) - 35x15/35x15

LF Crunch - 35x25

Swiss ball Crunch - 25/20

(*) _ Face out & leaning back to hit upper back/rhomboids etc

Finished off with 30mins on Recumbant cycle


----------



## Ben_Dover

Neil R said:


> Back & Abs last night,
> 
> Chins - bdy x15/+10x15/+20x12/+30x8
> 
> Bench DB Rows - 22.5x12/30x12/40x10/40x10
> 
> D Handle P'down - 180x15/216x12/252x10 (lbs)
> 
> 1 arm Hammer row - 20x12/40x12/60x6
> 
> Seat LF Machine (shrug) - 50x12/60x10
> 
> ss
> 
> Seat LF Machine (top half row) - 50x12/60x10
> 
> 1 arm Hammer P'down - 40x12/60x12/70x8
> 
> LF Pulldown - 50x12/60x12/70x12 *
> 
> LF Back ext machine - 60x20
> 
> LF Crunch (side) - 35x15/35x15
> 
> LF Crunch - 35x25
> 
> Swiss ball Crunch - 25/20
> 
> (*) _ Face out & leaning back to hit upper back/rhomboids etc
> 
> Finished off with 30mins on Recumbant cycle


Surely it's time for a sneak peak?? Treat us


----------



## Neil R

Maybe, if I can have a day where I look at myself and DON'T think "Have I even started dieting yet??"


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's on Friday, looking back on it now, its quite high volume, but didn't feel so at the time!

Smith Press - +40x15/+60x15/+80x10/+100x5

1 arm cb rear delt - 10x15/15x12/15x12/15x12

Haney Shrugs - 80x12/100x8

DB Front raise - 30x12/35x10/40x10/45x10 (lbs)

Seat DB static hold - 15x30sec / 22x20sec (lbs)

ss

DB lats - 40x12/40x12 (lbs)

Cbl Upright row - 30x15/40x15/47.5x12

LF Lat raise -50x12/60x10+16pulses

Seat U bar curl - 40x15/50x12/60x10

Db hammer - 30x10/40x10/50x10 (lbs)

Rev BB curl - 27.5x10/22.5x10/20x10

DB spider curl - 30x12/30x10/30x10

ss

Alt DB Curl - 30x10/30x10/30x10 (lbs)

LF Bi curl - 40x15/50x10

Finished off with 10 mins on Crosstrainer + 15 mins on Grappler

Was going to do 30-35mins on crosstrainer, but a guy got on the machine next to me and he'd almost drowned himself in deodorant/aftershave & I couldn't brethe


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> Was going to do 30-35mins on crosstrainer, but a guy got on the machine next to me and he'd almost drowned himself in deodorant/aftershave & I couldn't brethe


I've had that before, stings the bloody eyes as well!

Not sure if I prefer that, or the bugger all deodorant lol


----------



## Neil R

There's no need, its like the women who come to the gym in full make-up! WTF


----------



## jakal2001

Dude in my gym this morning with more hair gel than ross from friends :S


----------



## Neil R

Last leg session before the show last night.

Just went through several exercises/ROM's to hit different areas of the quads, hams & calves.

Slower reps, more squeeze, but with some pulses (I think these are actually called 'burns'?)

Finished off with 30 mins on recumbant cycle.


----------



## Neil R

In the "dark place" now. {Competitors will know what I mean}. Really struggling, mentally. Hence the fewer updates.

These are the daily battles I have to win.


----------



## Neil R

Hammered some cardio last night.

20mins on StepMill, 15 mins on rower & 25 mins on recumbant cycle, then a (slow) walk/waddle home.


----------



## Neil R

An unusually good back workout yesterday. Which caught me by suprise.

Got home from work (25 mins walk_ and was so knackered I fell asleep for about half an hour, woke up groggy as f**k but knocked back a fat burner & some coffee and went to the gym.

EZ Bar row - 45x15/85x12/125x12/165x10/165x8

Close // gp P'down - 180x12/216x12/252x12/300x8->240x6

1 arm hammer row - 40x12/60x10/80x4

Rope pulls - 40x15/47.5x15/62.5x12/67.5x12 <- squeeze and hold for a sec or two

LF Back ext - 50x12/60x15/60x12

LF side crunch - 35x15/15/12

Swiss ball crunch - 30/15/15

Last 3 exercises, ech set was done in random orders going from one station to the next.

Finished up with 10mins on rower, followed by 20 mins on Recumbant cycle & then 6 mins on Grappler. (Was trying for 10 but energy dies on me, I nearly fell off the seat!  )


----------



## daddy123

Neil R said:


> In the "dark place" now. {Competitors will know what I mean}. Really struggling, mentally. Hence the fewer updates.
> 
> These are the daily battles I have to win.


Hold on in there mate.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

Keep pushing buddy!!! No doubt il be experiencing ur feelings next year!!!! Whats a Grappler BTW???


----------



## Neil R

The Grappler is a rope on a pully system, so you're climbing rope continuously.

It beats the crap outta ya, I'd say its the upper body equivalent to the StepMill.


----------



## Neil R

SoldierSmudge said:


> Keep pushing buddy!!!





daddy123 said:


> Hold on in there mate.


Thats all I know how to do! 

I'll be honest, this diet has been both the easiest & hardest prep I've ever gone through.

Easiest, because the food, training & cardio I have been doing so long that its second nature, so only issues have been the lack of sleep, exhaustion an hunger, but I can deal with them.

The hardest because mentally I have been really going through it. I think this is down to the fact that I have a mental image of how I want to look, as well as how I feel I should look at various stages, but I've not been able to see them on several occasions. That tends to make you lose faith in your plan, progress and the whole process you have set in place.

This is where experience comes in, to keep faith, and stick to the plan, and see it through to the end. If it doesn't quite work out, you change your plan for next time. That way, you know its the plan and not any of the changes that have, ultimately been the cause of the failure.

Another think adding to the mental stress has been that I failed to qualify at the Stars show, and Failed to qualify at the North as well, and this is my last shot at qualifying, so, if I don't qualify it will be the first time in 19 years of competing that I haven't achieved a target, so that plays on your mind.

The really hard thing, is battling these issues, especially when you are on your own at night, or in my case, when I'm at home (as I live alone)

The mark of the champion is the ability to do what THEY HAVE TO DO. Regardless of what others do or think.

I could carry on with the mental issues, but I'm feeling like i'm rambling in a disjointed fashion (anyone read James Joyce?? :lol: )


----------



## Neil R

Coming to the tail end of it now. Just half a day left at work, last workout tonight and last cardio in the morning before showtime on Sunday.

Just got to add in some carbs, and get tanned up and its D-Day!


----------



## Plod

Best of luck Neil


----------



## Neil R

Well, as those who are on my Facebook will be aware, it didn't work out as planned. 

I came last. (or 3rd out of 3 as people seem to prefer? same diff if you ask me!)

No excuses, I wasn't good enough, simple as!

Back to the drawing board to figure out what went wrong and why. From there I can make plans to be significantly better next year.

Not sure if I start a new journal, or keep this one journal running (for continuity). What do people think??


----------



## daddy123

Sorry to hear that mate after all the hard work you put into it. In my opinion I think you should start a new journal. People can always cross reference your old journal mate.


----------



## Piranha Smudge

That's a shame mate!! Get back on the horse and set ur sights!!! Go for it!!!


----------



## crazycal1

keep this un going neil.

what were you doing in your most successful year?

training frequency etc and diet etc..

youre being hard on yourself bud, 3rd out of 3 is hard luck..

i`m still coming to see you lol


----------



## Neil R

Not being hard on myself about the placing, per se, more with how I looked. {I'm trying to upload a picture that shopws what I mean} , but, basically, my physique looked "tired", worn out even.

I looked flat and soft, instead of fill and tight.

At the end of the day, I think I had justt been dieting for too long, I should have taken a step back after each show, to allow my system to regroup. {Too bloody minded for my own good....on the plus side, my work ethic can be in little doubt!}

I am in the process of rectifying this, with a few dietary amendments, so far I am adding potato into the diet, as I have omitted it previously due to having difficulties with digestion, but from the advise of Dave T, who won the overall, I am adding it in now, to allow my digestive system time to adapt to being able to digest it.

Another alteration I am making, is that, I am accepting that I just cannot trust myself to be logical and objective when I'm dieting, so I have made inquiries with someone to oversee my next diet. They are willing, so I'll be having further discussions with them.


----------



## daddy123

Looking forward to the next instalment mate.


----------



## Plod

Gutted for ya, but something tells me you'll not let it get the better of you, and you'll come back bigger and stronger


----------



## Neil R

Definately, Plod.

"Its not a failure, its an obstacle that I HAVE to overcome!" 

As specified a few posts back, I've made a few tweaks to the diet, basically, altered the ratio's and implemented potato which I have always struggled with, digestion wise, previously.

I've cleared out of all gear but have added glucophage back in, and am getting some HCA (used to be in Lean-R, but not available anymore  ).

I am still walking to work to keep a basic level of fitness, and keep fat accumulation in check. The difference here is that its not a 'power walk'.

The diet, is following the IIFYM principle, but keeping predominantly clean, and looks like this (I'll use yesterdays diet as the example, as its typical of what is happening every day)

Meal 1 - 125g Oats (not gluten free), 10g Brown sugar, (This will come out in a week or so) 150ml LEW, 1 scoop Beef Isolate, 10ml Omega 3,6,9

Meals 2-3 & 4

Mix of 450g Fish, Tin Red Kidney beans (in water), 50g weight watchers Cheese, 200g Rice (mix of brown & white) or

500g Turkey Mince, Tin RKB, 200g Rice (mix of brown & white). Red & Black pepper.

1/3 of the mix per meal

Meal 5 - 200-250g Baked Potato, 1 Chicken breast (approx 235g)

Meal 6 - As above, or if a training day 100g Rice + 1 scoop whey isolate mixed in

First session back at the gym yesterday, so I did legs, as I've not trained them for 3 weeks.

Squats - 60x20/100x20/140x8

Leg Press - 160x20/200x15/240x15

Hip abduction (sat forward) - 65x12/80x10/95x10

ss

Hip abduction ( sat back) - 65x12/80x10/95x10

Leg Ext - 40x20/50x20/50x16 <- squeeze up & control neg

LF Seat Leg Curl - 50x20/60x20/70x15

LF glute machine - 40x15/50x15

DB SLDL - 40x15/50x15/50x12 (lbs - per DB)

Seat CR - 40x20/50x20/80x15

LF Toe Press - 95x25/115x20/115/15

Hip Crunch - 25/20/15

Lying leg Raise - 15/12

LF Crunch (side) - 35x12

Twists - 50

Gotta say, it felt good 

Only light, but a great pump, and all finished in 75 mins.

If anyone has any question, feel free to fire them in!


----------



## Neil R

Something different, but I'm going to log my targets for this "offseason".

1:- Don't get too out of condition. i.e - keep the abs

2 :- consistantly hit lower abs

Gym wise, I plan on focusing on some key exercises, and getting stronger on those (with technique remaining consistent!)

Chest -

Incl Smith Press - 4 plates x 8

Hammer Press - 5 plates x 10

Tri's

Dips - +60kg x 10

Back -

BB/EZ bar rows - 220k x 10

Chins - +60kg x 10

Deadlift - 260 x 6

Shoulders -

Smith Press - 3&half plates a side x 8

Smith PBN - 3 a side x8

Bi's -

DB curl - 32.5 x8

Cble conc curl - 40 x 10

Legs -

Squats - 220 x 10

Leg Press - 600 x 15

Some of these will be slightly easier for me to achieve than others, as some will represent PB's.

But thats the plan for the next few months.

Let my body have a bit of a break, eat clean, eat big and get f**kin strong!

KIFS!


----------



## crazycal1

hey bud, basically youve listed the main lifts to get stronger in..

do you not usually focus on getting stronger in these? or do you rely on short breaks between sets to heighten intensity?


----------



## Neil R

When I'm not dieting yes, but its been so long, that the majority of the time I've been looking more at injury prevention, so maintaining strength. With the odd exception where I've felt up to it.

Now The calories are going to be slightly higher, and the fact I need to replace lost muscle tissue, I'm having a definite focused goal of strength gains.

I've always been a believer in "If you want to get bigger, you have to get stronger"


----------



## daddy123

Looking forward to following this mate.


----------



## Neil R

I might add, I will also be doing a few 'ancillary' movements per bodypart, depending on what specific area I decide to target that particular workout.


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> In a word, i looked s**t!
> 
> No excuses, things went wrong and i suffered for it. I kept too lean from the UKs to starting this diet and as a result my body just didn't respond when I needed it to, so instead of being ripped, full tight & vascular, i was flat, fat and watery.
> 
> But that is the way the sport goes, you can bust your arse for 9 months to hit a show bang on, and it just doesn'y happen! I can accept this, albeit it is tought to have wasted 9 months, but, hence, "back to the drawing board".


Just found this post from 2 years ago!

I can't believe I've made the same mistakes twice!!

All together now....

"You stupid f**kin' [email protected]#£er!!" :rofl:


----------



## daddy123

Neil R said:


> Just found this post from 2 years ago!
> 
> I can't believe I've made the same mistakes twice!!
> 
> All together now....
> 
> *"You stupid f**kin' [email protected]#£er!!" :rofl:*


I wouldn't go that far mate.


----------



## Plod

Our own worst critic eh mate lol

I'm sure you did what you thought was right at the time, and sometimes it's all to easy to forget mistakes of the past.

I'm sure, sorry, I know, I've made many mistakes, and thought f**k didn't I learn from the last time lol


----------



## Neil R

Daddy - yeah, but who was it that said "The definition of a fool is someone who does the same thing and expects different results" ? ...Einstein, Oscar Wilde, someone like that, its still true to an extent! :lol:

I am being a bit tongue in cheek, but it does show how your mindset can over-ride common sense, no matter who you are.

My desire to surpass myself just took over and I wasn't being logical, or rational.

Lesson learned...again....(he says!!  Hahaha


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night.

Holy crap!! How pumped do you get when you have carbs in you! :lol:

Incl Smith Press - +40x20/+60x20/+100x12/+100x10/+100x7

Hammer - 40x12/80x12/120x8+4pr/120x8->80x6

Cable fly (upper pec) - 20x15/20x15/30x15/30x15

Pec Deck (Pads) - 45x15/45x20/50x20/15x20 <- 20 rep sets 15 x squeeze and control neg followed by 5 faster reps)

2 arm DB Kickbacks - 8x12/10x12/15x10

LF Dip Machine - 105x12/115x10/115x8/105x12

U Bar P'down - 96x10/96x10/84x12 (lbs)

Finished off with 10 mins HIIT on Bike (I wasn't going to do cardio, but it's a hard routine to get out of!!  )


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Back to basics (Haha, sorry!)

Deadlift - 60x15/100x15/140x10/150x10

Chins - Bdy x 12/bdyx12/+10x12/+10x10

EZ Bar rows - 60x12/100x12/100x12

Close grip P'down - 144x15/168x12/192x12/216x12

Lying Leg raise - 25/20/15

Crunch - 20

No cardio, hard to do , but gotta be disciplined!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Biceps, last night. Good session, although it's hard to 'back off' the intensity so that I can allow my body time to recover from the arduous diet process, but tried for slightly higher reps, to force myself into lighter weights. Each week, I'll increase the weight, and slightly drop the reps.

Smith Press - +40x20/+60x15/+80x12/+80x10/+80x8

Bent DB lats - 30x12/40x12/50x12 (lbs)

LF Lat machine - 40x15/50x15/60x12

Smith PBN - +40x12/+50x12/+60x10/+60x8

LF Bi curl machine - 30x15/40x15/50x12/60x12

Alt DB curl - 30x12/40x10/45x8/40x8 (lbs)

Cble preach curl - 20x12/25x8/25x7

Cbl rope hammer - 30x20/40x15/55x15

Great pump in the biceps


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. SLight increases across the board. Tricky holding back, but I'm trying to keep in my mind that I'm still only 2 weeks post comp, and the staedy increments will have better long term benefits.

Squats - 60x20/100x20/140x11/150x8

Leg Press - 200x20/280x15/320x15

Hip abduction (sat forward) - 70x12/85x12

ss

Hip abduction ( sat back) - 70x12/85x12

Leg Ext - 50x20/50x20/70x18 <- squeeze up & control neg

LF Seat Leg Curl - 60x20/70x15/80x15

LF glute machine - 50x15

DB SLDL - 20x15/25x15/30x12 (per DB)

Seat CR - 30x20/45x20/60x15

LF Toe Press - 100x25/120x20/140x15/160x12

Hip Crunch - 25

Finished off with stretches to Quads/Hams & calves.


----------



## Neil R

Diet has been consistant over the last couple of weeks, seem to be filling out a little, and only a bit smoother, although that could just be the bodyhair LOL.

I think I'm going to increase the carbs a bit from tomorrow and see how things fair.

Nothing drastic, an extra 25g oats with Meal 1 and add 50g Rice to the mix for meal 2,3 & 4. Possibly go from 1 to 2 Baked potatoes at meal 5.

That would add an extra 90g carbs per day.


----------



## Neil R

Hopefully this works!

Photo from the North-East, which shows how "tired" my physique looks. This is me, here /\


----------



## Neil R

Decided on a slightly more moderate carb increase.

Added a Banana to meal 1, so that is now 125g Oats, 1 Banana (approx 120g), 150ml LEW, 1 scoop Isolate

and, instead of 50g of rice added, I've gone with just 25g as that will bring each meal (2,3 & 4) to 75g Rice, 80g RKB. Along with either fish & cheese or Mince.

Probably keep the Meal 5 the same, see how I adjust to this change first, I can easily increase meal 5 next week.


----------



## crazycal1

neil what do you think of georges farahs approach of keeping protein down off season and using more carbs and fat?

theres only snippets of bits of things he says on the interweb, obviously as he charges 5000 a pop lol..

i dont think he uses much fats, but not sure of the difference when bulking or cutting

then to cut he drops carbs 50g a week and increases protein 12.5g a week..

ive just been a thinking theres no point in over feeding protein into the bod and more carbs i gather would help you grow, if your using 50g of protein too much in a day, will changing the amount to carbs help?

ive allways used a carpet bomb approach with protein and flooded myself with it.. even on a level that carbs are easier to consume than protein it be worth it for me..


----------



## Neil R

I've seen Georges diets, my pal Dave T has been under his tuition for this years North-East & British finals.

He started Dave off at 1000g carbs & 250g protein, but Dave does weigh 300lb ish in the Offseason.

So i looks like approx 4g carbs per Lb & 1g Protein per LB of LEAN bodyweight.

To be fair, Dave won the overall at the North-East the best I've seen him, and apparently only about 90% (the N-E was 5 weeks out from the Finals)

I don't know what the rest of his protocols entail though...


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, really good workout, good pump, even from the pressing movements, which I normally don't get. So the focus on mind/muscle connection is paying off!

Incl Smith Bench - +40x20/+60x20/+80x11/+90x7/+90x5->+40x12

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x12/120x11+1/130x7+5pr/130x5+7pr->80x8

Incl Cbl fly - 30x15/40x15/45x15/45/12

Pec Deck (pads) - 50x15/50x15/55x15+5pr/55x12+8pr

2 arm Cbl Kickback - 15x20/20x12/25x10

LF Seat Dips - 100x12/110x12/120x10/120x8->90x10

U bar p'downs - 84x12/84x10+2/96x8+4->60x10


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Good session, kept the reps higher again, boy, what a pump!!

Deadlift - 60x15/100x15/140x11/170x10

Chins - Bdy x 12/+10x12/+20x12/+20x8+1

EZ Bar rows - 60x12/100x12/140x12/140x10

Close grip P'down - 168x15/204x12/240x12/240x8->180x10

Hip Crunch - 25/20/15

Lying Leg raise - 15/15/15

Crunch - 15/15/15

There's something about back workouts that really kick my appetite up the ar5e!!!


----------



## Neil R

Just noticed I've forgot to put up my current PCT. {Purely for future reference.

Probably coz its not much, keeping it simple.

DAA @ 1 tsp at night.

T-Matrix (myprotein) 3 caps at night & 3 caps either pre-workout (training days) or 2 caps 1st thing (non-training days)


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Biceps, last night. Great session, crazy pump. My new "pre-workout" kicks ass! 

Smith Press - +40x20/+60x20/+80x12/+100x5/+90x8->40x12

Bent DB lats - 30x15/40x12/45x10/50x10 (lbs)

LF Lat machine - 45x15/55x15/65x10+5pr->45x6+8pr

Smith PBN - +40x15/+60x15/+70x10/+70x8->40x7

LF Bi curl machine - 35x15/45x15/55x14/66x10+1->45x6

Alt DB curl - 35x12/45x10/45x8->30x8 (lbs)

Cble preach curl - 20x12/25x10/25x5+2neg

Cbl rope hammer - 35x15/42.5x10/42.5x10

Biceps were so pumped, I couldn't straighten them properly!


----------



## Ben_Dover

What's the new pre workout mate?


----------



## Neil R

300g Sweet Potato, a chicken breast & a 'normal' cup of coffee! 

The sweet potato pump is insane! :lol:

(and I'm being serious!!)


----------



## Neil R

Legs last on Friday. Managing to maintain the progressions  .

Squats - 60x20/100x20/140x14/160x8

Leg Press - 240x320x20/360x18 <- Continuous tension

Hip abduction (sat back) - 70x12/90x12/110x20

ss

Hip abduction ( sat forward) - 70x12/90x12

Leg Ext - 60x25/70x20/85x19+8 pulses

Walking lunges - +20k x 50

LF Seat Leg Curl - 65x20/75x20/85x18

Seat leg curl (modified) - 20x7/20x6

Stand CR - 20x20/25x15/32x15

LF Toe Press - 100x25/130x20/160x15

Finished off with stretches to Quads/Hams


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night,

Incl Smith Bench - +40x20/+60x20/+80x11/+100x3/+95x5->+60x7->+40x12

Hammer Press - 40x15/80x12/120x11+1/140x6->120x6pr+8pulses->80x10+6pulses

Incl Cbl fly - 20x15/25x12/30x8->20x6

Pec Deck (pads) - 55x15+5pr/60x15/60x12+8pr

2 arm DB Kickback - 8x12/10x12/12x12/14x8

Straight bar P'downs - 72x15/84x12/96x10/108x8->72x6

LF Seat Dips - 90x12/110x12/125x6->100x5->75x8

Finished off with 10 mins HIIT on bike & then stretches to chest/front delt area.

Another good pump, a little disappointed with the weights/reps, but I had less Sweet Potato :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Really good session, even had a crack at a heavy deadlift!! (although it felt heavier because of the previous sets :lol: )

Deadlift - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x10/200x3

Chins - Bdy x 15/+10x12/+20x12/+30x6+1->bdy x8

EZ Bar rows - 60x12/100x12/140x10/160x8

Close grip P'down - 120x12/168x12/216x12/264x8 <- 1& half rep sets

Hip Crunch - 25/20/20

Lying Leg raise - 25/18/18

Crunch - 50/33/17

Side Crunch - 15/15 (left, right,left right, non-stop)

Gonna need a hit on the ol' foam roller tonight!


----------



## splinter1466867924

TheCrazyCal said:


> neil what do you think of georges farahs approach of keeping protein down off season and using more carbs and fat?
> 
> theres only snippets of bits of things he says on the interweb, obviously as he charges 5000 a pop lol..
> 
> i dont think he uses much fats, but not sure of the difference when bulking or cutting
> 
> then to cut he drops carbs 50g a week and increases protein 12.5g a week..
> 
> ive just been a thinking theres no point in over feeding protein into the bod and more carbs i gather would help you grow, if your using 50g of protein too much in a day, will changing the amount to carbs help?
> 
> ive allways used a carpet bomb approach with protein and flooded myself with it.. even on a level that carbs are easier to consume than protein it be worth it for me..


I did some reading on biosynthesis in the liver, and I noted than an excess in amino acid carbon skeletons in the liver will store as fatty acids. Something to think about.


----------



## Neil R

splinter said:


> I did some reading on biosynthesis in the liver, and I noted than an excess in amino acid carbon skeletons in the liver will store as fatty acids. Something to think about.


Not sure on the probability of a normal, healthy adult getting to this.

In order to have an excess of 'amino carbon skeletons' you would have to have metabolised the proteins to remove the Sulphur/Nitrogen side chains, and then for you to have such an amount that you cannot burn off the subsequent carbohydrate 'skeleton'. So, possible, but I think, unlikely.

However, a pre-contest bodybuilder, taking in very low carbs & very high protein could, theoretically, get to this point.

Most bodybuilders I know, seem to keep protein to between 1.5 & 2g per pound of lean body weight.

I'd be interested to see if there are any studies around this?!


----------



## splinter1466867924

Neil R said:


> Not sure on the probability of a normal, healthy adult getting to this.
> 
> In order to have an excess of 'amino carbon skeletons' you would have to have metabolised the proteins to remove the Sulphur/Nitrogen side chains, and then for you to have such an amount that you cannot burn off the subsequent carbohydrate 'skeleton'. So, possible, but I think, unlikely.
> 
> However, a pre-contest bodybuilder, taking in very low carbs & very high protein could, theoretically, get to this point.
> 
> Most bodybuilders I know, seem to keep protein to between 1.5 & 2g per pound of lean body weight.
> 
> I'd be interested to see if there are any studies around this?!


Interesting point.

If i've got the time tomorrow, i'll try pull the digital page out of the book. Not sure if you have access to oxford book resources online!? You may want to vet the text for yourself.


----------



## Neil R

Post the link & i'll see what I can see!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night another good workout. I'm really loving the pumps form the higher rep stuff.

Can't imagine what it'll be like when I add some 'supplements' to the mix. 

Smith Press - +40x20/+60x15/+80x12/+100x6/+100x5->80x3->60x7

High cable rear delt - 10x12/15x12 <- crap feeling so move to DB's

Bent DB lats - 40x15/50x12/60x8->40x6 (lbs)

LF Lat machine - 40x15/50x15/60x12/70x12r->50x8+6pulses

Smith PBN - +40x15/+60x12/+80x3/+72.5x6->40x8

LF Bi curl machine - 40x15/50x15/60x12/70x8+1->50x6

Alt DB curl - 30x12/40x10/50x8->30x8/50x8->30x6 (lbs)

Cble preach curl - 15x15/20x12/25x7/26.25x5+2neg->15x 20pulses

DB hammer - 50x12/70x10/80x8/98x8


----------



## splinter1466867924

Neil R said:


> Post the link & i'll see what I can see!


I did start to look at the oxfordmedicine resources today, but didn't have much time. (Don't suppose you have access to read oxford medicine books do you via athens?)

Will try again from work next week.


----------



## Neil R

I can get in when i'm at work (like now  )

I've done a search for "excess in amino acid carbon skeletons in the liver" but it comes back with 31 applicable chapters. Anything that can narrow the search down?


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday. A bit later than usualt due to working late, but still managing to maintain the progressions .

Squats - 60x20/100x20/140x15/170x7/170x5

Leg Press - 240x20/320x20/400x15->280x10 <- Continuous tension

Hip abduction (sat forward) - 80x15/100x15/120x15

Leg Ext - 70x20/80x14/90x10->70x5->50x8+5 pulses

Walking lunges - +30k x 40 <- Not good on the knee, need to either go light next week or do these on Smith machine

LF Seat Leg Curl - 75x15/85x15/95x12+5pr

Seat leg curl (Jason Huh style) - 20x20/25x20/30x12

Seat CR - 40x20/70x15/90x12->70x10->40x10

LF Toe Press - 110x20/130x18/130x17


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, good pump, but I can't help but notice the progression is slowing down.

Incl Smith Bench - +40x20/+60x15/+80x10/+95x5->70x8->40x12

Hammer Press - 60x15/100x12/140x8+6pulses/140x6+8p->100x8+6p

Incl Cbl fly - 15x15/25x15/35x8->25x10->15x15

Pec Deck (pads) - 55x18+6/60x18+9/65x15+8,65x6 <- Middle 1/3rd then bottom 1/3rd

O'head Cable Tri ext - 30x15/40x15/40x12

Straight bar p'downs - 25x15/35x12/35x10

LF Seat Dips - 100x15/120x12/140x6->120x3->100x6


----------



## splinter1466867924

Neil R said:


> I can get in when i'm at work (like now  )
> 
> I've done a search for "excess in amino acid carbon skeletons in the liver" but it comes back with 31 applicable chapters. Anything that can narrow the search down?


This is exactly the sorta thing I had last week lol!

I canny remember what I was searching for many months ago, but I read this and wrote down some short hand notes as it was rather interesting.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Both good & bad session, good because I got an amazing contraction in the erectors & lats (to the point I had to use the Lat pulldown pads as a temporary foam-roller!) but bad because whist doing the DB Bench rows, my rib-cage "cracked" and pretty much took my breath away.

Deadlift - 60x15/100x15/140x12/190x5

Chins - Bdy x 15/+15x12/+30x7+1/+30x5+2

BB Bar rows - 100x12/140x12

Wide CG grip P'down - 180x12/216x12/264x10

DB Bench Rows - 14x12/32x10/32x8+3 shrug

Stand LF Chest press Rev shrug - 70x12

Hip Crunch - 25/20/20/20

LF Side Crunch - 30x15/15 (left, right,left right, non-stop)

Crunch - 35/25

Thankfully, this morning I am just sore in the rib/intercostal area, so it looks like the "rib-crack" was just a cramping type of thing.

Still bloody hurts to breath though!


----------



## Argo

Did you actually hear/feel a crack? That's pretty scary sounding mate.


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, but it wasn't as bad as it sounds (pardon the pun), it was a crack similar to when your fingers crack.


----------



## Neil R

Legs Friday, managed to get a few days off work to go to the British finals at the weekend, so went in earlier, also, my back was still a bit tight from Tuesday so just stuck with straight sets, as a more 'maintenance' workout.

Squats - 60x20/100x20/140x15/180x6

Leg Press - 280x20/360x15/420x12

Hip abduction (sat back) - 85x12/105x12/125x12

Leg Ext - 50x25/70x20/90x15/110x15

Seat single leg Press - 35x10

ss

Walking lunges - x24

LF Seat Leg Curl - 75x12/85x12/95x12/105x12

Hack stiff Deads - Empty x10/+10x10/+30x10

Seat CR - 40x20/80x15/80x12

LF Toe Press - 110x20/140x20/170x15

Finished off with stretches.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's on Monday, good pump, but shoulder was kinda 'creaky', I think the uncomfortable weekend

might have effected my posture a bit.

Incl Smith Bench - +40x20/+60x15/+80x8/+80x7/80x6

Hammer Press - 60x15/100x12/120x10/120x8+6pulses

Incl Cbl fly - 20x12/25x11/25x10/25x10

Pec Deck (Handles) - 75x15/85x12+8/85x10+6 <- Middle 1/3rd then bottom 1/3rd

Seat Olympic bar Tri ext - 20x15/40x12/50x10

LF Seat Dips - 100x12/110x8/100x8

ss

Straight bar wide grip) p'downs - 72x12/72x10/72x8 (lbs)

Finished off with stretches to Chest, Tri, Back, Rear delts & hip/IT Band


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Hams & erectors still tight from Fridays leg session and being on my feet all weekend, so ran the w/out in reverse order.

Wide CG grip P'down - 180x15/216x12/252x12/288x10

BB Bar rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/170x8

Chins - Bdy x 12/+15x10+2scap-rots/+25x8+4sr

Deadlift - 100x12/140x10/180x1+2pr

High cable Shrug - 40x10 <- squeeze & hold

Abs- I got one of the PT's to put me through an Ab routine, this was basically a series of movements that involved me moving my legs about at different angle.

I didn't feel a great deal in my abs but it eased my lower back up nicely!


----------



## Neil R

Had a session on the Foam Roller last night.

Covered upper back, lower back, hip/periformis & Hams. Felt good (in a twisted sorta way) as I could feel the improved blood flow almost straight away.

I need to get this back into my weekly routine, made the mistake before of letting it slip when I was feeling good, but I need to do it as 'prevention', instead of 'cure'!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. A good workout.

After watching some Kai Green YouTube stuff, I've made a few changes to how I look at each workout.

Rope Face pulls - 20x12/30x12/40x12/50x10

Smith Press - +40x15/+60x15/+80x8/+90x6/+80x5->60x8

LF Laterals - 50x15/60x12+4pulses

DB UTR Laterals - 30x15,40x12,50x10/30x12,40x12,50x8

Barbell Shurgs - 60x15/100x12/140x12/180x8

Smith PBN - +40x12/+60x11/+80x3->40x8

LF Bi curl machine - 50x15/60x15/70x10/70x7+1

Alt DB curl - 35x10/45x10/55x10->35x8 (lbs)

1 arm Cble preach curl - 20x10/20x8/20x6

Cable rev curl - 30x10/30x10/35x10

On a slightly more 'annoying' note. I had one of those stabbling pinches in my lower right neck/upper trap area. Didn't feel anything whilst training but certainly could when I got home.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Was it the video of him showing a guy incline DB curls? I always think if that every exercise now, lifting a lot less than I used to but squeeze the whole rep.

Guessing that's what you did as smith press is way down from usual??


----------



## Neil R

No, it was actually a Leg session he put Nick Trigilli through, and it was more the way you could see that Nick had the attitude of "I now better" even though the info he was getting was amazing!

[video=youtube;cDsKn4cGm2w]




[video=youtube;TVwigza71Ms]




[video=youtube;XjRoL-SzLno]




You can even see he is just giving Kai "lip service" but not doing what he's instructed.


----------



## Neil R

Legs Friday, as I have the nerve impingement in my neck & hams were tight from Tuesdays back session still, I figured it was the perfect opportunity to continue the changes to the workouts and identify what "I" need to do, and DO IT!

LF Abductor (sat forward) - 40x12/60x12/80x12 <- squeeze, hold and controlled neg

Glute Bridges - +20x10/+20x10 <- squeeze, hold and controlled neg

Jefferson Squat - 20x12/40x10/40x10/40x10 <- constant squeeze

Hack squat - 40x12/80x12/80x10/100x10/100x8 <- Partial hack/sissy with neutralized spine

LF Glute Machine - 40x12 <- squeeze, hold and controlled neg

LF Seat Leg Press - 80x15/120x12/120x15 <- constant tension

Leg Ext (bottom) - 65x20/65x25/65x15

Single leg ext (top) - 15x20/15x20/15x15 <- Left/Right non stop

Squat - 70x12/110x6/110x8

Seat CR - 40x15/60x15/60x15 <- squeeze & hold

LF Toe Press - 80x25/100x20/120x20

Finished off with stretches. Legs were totally fried after this, an amazing contraction in the areas I was targeting, definitely made me realise I need to apply to all bodyparts. The weights were totally irrelevant as the technique tweaks made everything feel so much heavier! The 110kg squats felt heavier the the 180 I did the week before, legs almost gave way on the first rep!


----------



## Neil R

Also, (whilst I remember), as I seem to have managed to maintain a decent amount of consistency with the diet, I have added a couple of things in to enable some 'non-AAS' growth to be illicited.

Last week saw the addition of HMB at a does of 3-4.5g a day.

Today saw the implementing of LR3-IGF1 at 100mcg per day, training days only, with half being taken at meal 1 & the other half PWO. I'll only be running this for a few weeks, just to 'hitch' me up by 5-10lbs.

From past experience with LR3-IGF1 I think this will be ample to achieve what I am after.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, carried on with the "highly specific" targeting training, got a great pump, and by God dd I feel the contraction!!.

(Hence the lighter weights  )

Incl Cable Flye - 15x12/20x12/25x11/25x8

Incl Hammer Press - 80x12/..................../80x8 <- 1st & last sets ss w Incl Smith

Incl Smith Bench - +40x12/+40x12/+70x8/+70x5

Cable cross - 20x12/25x12/30x12/35x10

Bench Press - 50x12/70x10/90x6/90x5->70x6->50x10 *

Incl DB Fly - 35x10 (lbs) (was gonna do a s/s by chest was fubar'd)

Rope Tri Ext - 20x15/25x12/30x12 **

low incl Tri ext - 15x15/30x12/40x12

ss

Low Incl EZ Press -15/12/30x10/40x8

LF Seat Dips - 100x12/110x10

Dips - Bdy x11/0x9

* = Shoulder blades pinched together & held in that position

** = Push to the front & outwards


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs got the treatment yesterday. The new training schedule is kicking ass.

I need to think of a catchy name for it! 

Hammer P'downs - 40x15/80x12/100x10/110x8->80x8 <- sat outside of the machine

Stiff arm p'down - 20x15/25x12/30x12/30x10

Smith Sumo Rack pulls - +60x10/+100x10/+140x8/+180x6

Wide grip CG P'down - 180x12/216x12/252x10

BB Bent rows - 20x12/40x12/70x10/70x10 <- Torso parallel to floor

Hip crunch - 20/20

supported Leg Raise - 15/15

Lying leg circles - 5x clockwise,5 anti-clockwise,5x clockwise,5 anti-clockwise. Non stop

Lying side crunch - 15/15

Cable Woodchoppers - 10x15/10x15

Cable Push-twists - 10x15/10x20

Finished off with stretches to back/lats.

Today I have a deep DOMS in chest, Tris (form Mon) and across my back from yesterday.

Its an awesome feeling


----------



## Neil R

Hit the Foam roller last night. Felt good, got that real sense of increased the blood flow sensation that gives you that confirmation that its helping.

I must admit, I threw a bit of a ****** afterwards for 5 or 10 mins, but its easier to deal with that when you know its doing you a benefit. 

I also had a "cheat" yesterday, as we are having a "bake-off" competition at work, so I had a few pieces of chocolate cake.

First time in about 2 years that I've had 'normal' cake, and I gotta tell you, it tasted good! 

Back to the routing from 5pm yesterday though.... till next weeks entry! LOL


----------



## Plod

I've cheated today also

Fueled lorry up and went in to pay

2 young ladies were selling cakes

I said no thank you

They replied it was for charity

So they were asking 30p, so gave them £2 and said dont worry about the cake

One said she had spent hours making them last night, so took the smallest cup cake there was.

Considered binning it, but thought what the hell.

TBH didn't particularly enjoy it, but it was one of those one mouthful cakes so bit too late lol

I'll just have to do an extra 5 or 6 mins later 

Really must get a foam roller myself

Might get a cheapo for now and ask for a better one for chrimbo


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night, the next instalment in my "PWYFP Training routine" (that what I've decided to name it 

Also, tried an alternative pre-workout "pump" product&#8230;

Rope Face Pull/rotation - 15x15/20x12/25x12/25x12

Seat DB Press - 45x12/60x12/88x10/98x8->70x6 (lbs) *

DB Laterals - 30x15/40x12/50x10/60x8 (lbs)

DB Front Raise - 10x12/16x10/16x10

Ss

Cable O'head front raise - 10x10/15x8/15x5->10x5

Smith Press B'hind Neck - +40x12/+60x11/+80x6->60x5->40x8

LF Bi Curl - 45x15/55x15/65x10/75x6->55x4

2 arm cbl preach - 30x12/35x10

1 arm cbl Preach - 15x12/20x10/25x6+2neg

Alt DB Curl - 30x10/40x10/40x10->22x8/50x10->35x8

Rev Cable curl - 30x10/30Lx10/30Hx8 **

Ss

Cable Curl - 30x10/30Lx10/30Hx6->20Hx8 **

* = First couple sets attempted Larry Scott style, but proved a bit too much on the wrist, so switched to regular press. From the bottom, to 2/3rds way up, for constant tension.

** The L & H signify "Light" & "Heavy", after the first set I switched cable stations and it has a switch to go from light, to heavy. (I don't know what the difference in resistance is, but its noticeable)


----------



## Neil R

Legs Friday, another good session.

LF Abductor (sat forward) - 60x30/80x25/100x25

Glute Bridges - +20x15/+30x12/30x12 <- squeeze, hold and controlled neg

Jefferson Squat - 20x12/50x12/ -> moved to Sumo squats - 50x10 <- constant squeeze

Hack squat - 40x15/80x12/100x12/140x12->80x10 <- Partial hack/sissy with neutralized spine

Leg Ext - 65x20/85x17+3pr/105x12,2pr,8pulses,4pulses

Squat - 60x15/100x12/120x7

Smith Sumo squat -+20x10

Leg Press Toe press - 160x25/240x20/320x12

Lock out leg Press - 320x45

Finished off with stretches


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, fantastict pump, and a great contractio contraction!!.

I was wasted by the end 

Incl Cable Flye - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x10/30x8->20x7

Incl Smith Bench - +40x12/+60x12/+80x7,3,2,2 (rest pause)

Cable cross - 20x12/25x12/30x11/35x8

Bench Press - 60x12/80x8/90x6/90x5->60x8 *

Low Incl DB Pullover - 35x12 (lbs)

ss

Pec Deck (Pads) 60x12,4 pulses

Rope Tri Ext - 25x15/30x12/35x10 **

Olympic Bar o'head ext - 20x15/40x12

Close grip Pressdowns - 35x15/40x12/45x8->37.5x6->30x8

Dips - Bdy x12/10/9

Press ups - x17 (feet elevated slightly)

* = Shoulder blades pinched together & held in that position

** = Push to the front & outwards


----------



## RSteele

Neil, I'm sure you've been asked this before, but I can't handle going back through 100 pages! How long are these sessions taking you on average?


----------



## Neil R

RSteele said:


> Neil, I'm sure you've been asked this before, but I can't handle going back through 100 pages! How long are these sessions taking you on average?


Depends how busy the gym is, typically 75-90 minutes.

But I don't time myself, I do what I needs to be done.


----------



## RSteele

Cool, thanks. It puts into context the messing about I must be doing if I do something around 2/3rds of that in the same amount of time!


----------



## Neil R

I do try to keep rest periods short where possible. Keeps the intensity high 

...unfortunately, keeps the "soreness" high too! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs yesterday. Tried a couple of minor adjustments.

Hammer P'downs - 40x12/80x12/100x12/120x8->80x6 <- sat outside of the machine

Stiff arm p'down - 30x15/37.5x12/45x12 (different cable machine used)

Sumo Rack pulls - 140x10/180x6/220x3->180x4->140x6

Wide grip CG P'down - 192x12/228x12/264x8,3

BB ~DB rows - 45x12/60x12/75x10,2 <- Torso parallel to floor

Chins - Bdy x 15,2+1static

Hip crunch - 25/15

ss

side crunch - 20/15

supported Leg Raise - 15

ss

Supp side crunch - 5 each side

Cable Woodchoppers - 20x15/25x15

ss

Cable crunch - 30x30/30x30

Finished off with stretches to back/lats. -50 seconds

The Sumo rack pulls, I tried to do 'free bar' as it will allow more weight, but the contraction was much better in the smith machine, so I''' either go back to just Smith, or, I'll alternate these each week.

The Hammer pulldowns I 'anchored' myself down, which helped.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night, another really good workout, great contraction, and a great pump. 

Rope Face Pull/rotation - 15x15/20x12/25x12/25x12

Seat BB Press - 60x12/80x12/100x6+2pr/100x6+4pr->70x6

DB UTR Lats - 30x15,40x12,50x10/40x15,50x10x60x8 (lbs)

DB Front Raise - 10x12/16x10/20x8

Ss

Cable O'head front raise - 15x8/15x7/17.5x8

Smith Press B'hind Neck - +40x15/+60x12/+80x4->60x6->40x8

1 arm high cbl Preach - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x7+1pr

Alt DB Curl - 35x10/45x10/60x7->40x8->30x8

LF Bi Curl - 45x15/55x11/60x7+1static

DB Hammer - 40x15 (lbs)

Delts are a bit sore today&#8230;.result!


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday, another good session, switched up slightly.

Stairs - 5 mins

LF Rev Twist - 25 x 15 (each side)

Leg Ext - 50x20/70x15/90x15/110x15/125x12+2->100x6

Squat - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x4/180x5

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x15

Hack squat - 60x12/100x8/70x12/90x10 <- Partial hack/sissy with neutralized spine

LF Abductor (sat forward) - 60x20/80x20/100x20/120x15

Glute Bridges - bdy x6/+30x8/bdyx12

Seat CR - 40x15/70x15/90x8->80x8->70x8->55x8->40x12

LF Toe press - 90x20/120x20/140x20/140x15

Finished off with stretches.

Felt really good, the specialist work I've done over the last couple weeks has really helped, my squat felt a lot better, nowhere near as much pressure in the spine/erector region.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, another good workout.

Incl Cable Flye - 20x15/25x12/30x12/35x8->20x6

Incl Smith Bench - +40x15/+60x15/+80x12/100x3->80x5->60x6

Cable cross - 25x12/30x12/35x10/40x8->25x6 <- needed an anchor for the last set

Bench Press - 60x10/80x8/100x4/100x3->80x5->60x6 *

Rope Tri Ext - 20x15/30x12/30x8/25x12 **

1 arm cable o'head ext - 10x12/12.5x10/12.5x10

LF Dips - 95 x12/105x10

Dips - Bdy x12/+25x6->bdyx6

Peck Deck (Pads) - 50x40(top),15(Stretch)

* = Shoulder blades pinched together & held in that position

** = Push to the front & outwards


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs again last night, a coupleof adjustments, some of which worked, some didn't...can't win 'em all! 

Rope pulls - 30x15/40x15/50x12 <-squeezed reps

Sumo Smith Rack pulls - +120x10/160x8/200x5->120x6

Wide grip CG P'down - 192x12/228x12/264x12/300x8

BB rows - 40x12/60x12/80x10 <- Torso parallel to floor

Stiff arm p'down - 15x15/20x15/25x12 (different cable machine used)

ss

CBl B'neck P'down - 30x15/40x15/50x10 <- squeeze & hold

Chins - Bdy x 5(wide),3(Prll gp)+6close Prll grip rev shrugs

Hip Crunch - 20/15/15

Leg Raise - 3x static (15-20 sec)

Side crunch - 20/20+1 static (20sec)

Swiss ball crunch - 25/25

Plank - 35 sec


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night. I've been struggling a little with focus this week, as work as been really hectic, so been pretty stressed. Still, I'm getting done what I have to get done! 

Rope Face Pull/rotation - 10x15/15x12/20x12/25x12+8face pulls

Seat BB Press - 60x12/80x10/90x7/100x5,80x6,60x8 <- went closer to lock out than usual

DB Lats - 35x15/50x12/66x10/79x8 (lbs)

Cable Upright Row (close grip) - 25x12/25x10/30x12/35x12,8 *

Smith Press B'hind Neck - +40x12/+60x10/+80x6->60x6->40x8

1 arm cble lat - 10x12 *

1 arm high cbl Preach - 20x15/25x12/30x7+1pr *

Seat Alt DB Curl - 22x12/30x10/35x10/40x8 * (lbs)

EZ Cable Curl - 20x12/25x12/30x10/35x7+1static *

DB Hammer - 35x10/50x10/66x8 (lbs)

(*) = squeeze, hold & controlled neg


----------



## Neil R

Legs on Friday, ended up writing it off. (Just to show I have bad ones every know & then)

Not sure if anyone else has had it, but my sinus' were 'burning up' and I had a general, low level ill feeling of nausea/laboured breathing. The attempt at squatting killed it tough, as I felt no real stability in my spine, and the joints were cracking and felt like they would 'pop' at any moment.

The workout comprised :-

Leg ext - 55x25/75x20/95x20/105x18,2->85x8->55x8

Squat - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x3/180x1

LF Seat leg Press - 100x25->120x8


----------



## Neil R

Forgot to add.

In an attempt to "burn out" the cold(ish) type symptoms I was presenting, i got up early on Saturday & Sunday morning and fired off 40-60 mins cardio.

1 x Inferno, 1 x Coleus, 1 x Caffeine...and off I walked. 

Seemed to have helped, feeling much better today.

I've also decided to bump up the gains,and get myself a few pounds added to my frame.

My original plan was to stay clean until the new year and run something then, but I seem to have hit plateau, and, with the improvements I need to make, I can't afford to be stalling for too long. So, from today I've added in a couple of Ph's/PS's

Dymethazine & Superdrol. Just a short 3 week hit, 30mg of each per day.

I've not used the Dymethazine before, but from what I've seen, its a potent substance. Should get me through the plateau, I'll then run ReLoad for 3 weeks and have a week or two off everything before I hit something else. Just need to remember to weigh in tonight.

lets see what happens.

N_B - Theres also 300mg Resvertrol per day too....damn my crap memory, need to up the fish oils & ...err..whatever else is good for memory!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, another good workout. Gave a few pointer to a kid who was kinda clueless, and asked me what I was doing with the incl fly. He thought he would be able to bang out 15kg a side, but he kinda looked like he was having some kinda fit, so I changed his stance, his execution and his form, and, after dropping down to no weight, he managed a set of 5 solid reps. The pain he was showing in his face gave the impression he was feeling exactly what he'd never felt before! LOL

I seem to always have a great workout after helping someone out. Might have to keep that in mind the next time I'm having a duff one!" 

Incl Cable Flye - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x10/35x7+1->25x8

Incl DB Bench - 30x12/36x10/44x4/44x3+1->34x6

Cable cross - 25x12/30x12/35x12/40x7+1->30x7+1 <- anchor on the last set

Bench Press - 60x12/80x10/100x6/60x10/80x8

Rope Tri Ext - 20x15/30x12/40x8/45x8 *

Dips - Bdy x10/+22x6/+22x6->bdy x6

EZ Cable P'down - 25x12/12/12/10 **

ss

CG Hammer Press - 80x10/8/6/3+1pr **

* = Shoulder blades pinched together & held in that position

** = Back & forth between exercises, with no rest

Also, had the weigh in. Starting weight is 218lbs (99kg)


----------



## jakal2001

Neil R said:


> Chest & Tri's last night, another good workout. Gave a few pointer to a kid who was kinda clueless, and asked me what I was doing with the incl fly. He thought he would be able to bang out 15kg a side, but he kinda looked like he was having some kinda fit, so I changed his stance, his execution and his form, and, after dropping down to no weight, he managed a set of 5 solid reps. The pain he was showing in his face gave the impression he was feeling exactly what he'd never felt before! LOL
> 
> I seem to always have a great workout after helping someone out. Might have to keep that in mind the next time I'm having a duff one!"
> 
> Incl Cable Flye - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x10/35x7+1->25x8
> 
> Incl DB Bench - 30x12/36x10/44x4/44x3+1->34x6
> 
> Cable cross - 25x12/30x12/35x12/40x7+1->30x7+1 <- anchor on the last set
> 
> Bench Press - 60x12/80x10/100x6/60x10/80x8
> 
> Rope Tri Ext - 20x15/30x12/40x8/45x8 *
> 
> Dips - Bdy x10/+22x6/+22x6->bdy x6
> 
> EZ Cable P'down - 25x12/12/12/10 **
> 
> ss
> 
> CG Hammer Press - 80x10/8/6/3+1pr **
> 
> * = Shoulder blades pinched together & held in that position
> 
> ** = Back & forth between exercises, with no rest
> 
> Also, had the weigh in. Starting weight is 218lbs (99kg)


While Im in no way as big as you Neil, I do like your chest and tri routine. I will give this a shot on Friday. Cheers for posting your journal


----------



## Neil R

No probs, its not so much about the weight, per se, as really focusing on the contraction in the area of the muscle you are trying to hit. You should get a decent session out of it (hopefully), especially if you don't train like this normally, so just the change to routine will be worthwhile. I certainly hope its of benefit!

Also, that workout took about 1hr 15 - 1hr 20 mins, so the pace is reasonable.

Someone mentioned they did about 2/3rd this volume in a slightly longer time.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs yesterday. I don't know if anyone else get this every now and then, but as I ws running through my workout before I set off to the gym, I kept finding myself thinking "I don't want to do that exercise", and all the things I was considering I just wasn't connecting to, in my mind.

This hadn't changed by the time I get to the gym, which is unusual, as I normally have a good 10 minutes, as I'm walking to the gym, to get my mindset together.

I ended up spending 5 mins on the Rowing machine, concentrating on getting my mind into the muscles of the back, and formulating what I wanted to achieve out of the workout.

Hammer P'downs - 40x15/80x12/120x12/140x8->80x8 **

Chins - Bdy x 10/bdy x10/+35x8 (lbs)

Partial Deads -60x12/100x12/140x10/180x4/200x3 *

Seat low Cable Row - 35x12/45x12/60x12 **

B'Neck P'down - 72x15/96x12/120x10/144x8,108x8 **

Swiss ball crunch - 25/20/20/20

LF side crunch - 30x15/30x15+25pulses

* - Deads taken out of the rack, lowered to just below the knee & squeeze back up

** - squeeze & hold


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's yesterday. Chest and back still sore from Mon/Tues so had similar 'stability' issues as last Friday with legs.

Ended up changing a few exercises, and dropped Press behind neck as shoulders were feeling it from Monday too.

Face pull & rotate - 10x20/15x15/20x15/25x12/30x15 (face pulls only)

Seat BB Press - 60x12/80x11/100x3/80x6/60x8

DB lats - 20x12/25x12/30x10/38x6

LF Lateral Machine - 40x12/50x12/60x9+10pulses

1 arm high cable preach - 15x20/20x15/25x12/30x8

1 arm LF curl - 40x12/50x11+1/60x7+1

DB double Bi curl - 12x12/16x10/20x10

Not happy with this workout TBH, don't like having bad ones, but I knew from the offset as I kept thinking about doing DB Presses instead of BB Press, and i stuck with what I'd done the previous week. I should have realised my body was telling me something. I need to start listening more clearly to these kind of responses!


----------



## Neil R

Legs Friday, a better session, switched up slightly.

Stepper - 3 mins

LF Abductor (sat back) - 60x15/80x15/100x15/120x20

Glute Bridges - 20x12/+30x12/+30x12

Sumo Front squat - 30x12/50x12/50x10

Leg Ext - 65x20/85x15/85x15

ss

Squat (heals eleveated) - 60x12/100x10/110x4/110x8

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x13

UTR Seat Leg Press - 100x15->120x10->140x4

Leg Ext -55x40pulses/75x12,4pulses

Single leg LF Toe press - 80x12,12,11 <- Left leg right leg non stop


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, another good workout. A couple of tweaks that really helped blow the pecs!

And some progression, whilst still maintaining the deep contraction! 

DB Pullover - 15x15/25x12/35x8 (lbs)

Incl Cable Flye - 20x15/25x12/30x12/37.5x7+1->25x6+1

Incl DB Bench - 32x12/40x10/44x7/44x6

Cable cross - 25x12/30x12/35x12/42.5x7->30x7->20x12 <- anchor on the last set

Bench Press - 60x12/80x12/100x7/100x6

Rope Tri Ext - 22.5x12/27.5x10/32.5x8

Dips - Bdy x12/+15x12/+15x6->bdy x6

Close Grip Hammer Press - 80x12/80x10

Rev grip EZ p'down - 20x15/25x12/30x10

ss

Tri P'down - 20x15/25x12/30x10

Technique same as past few weeks.


----------



## jakal2001

Neil, is there a reason you dont do cardio? or do you do it and just not put it on here? If so what do u do for cardio and in what frequency?


----------



## Neil R

Cardio wise, I still walk to work & back which gives me about 1hr a day through the week, but I'm trying to treat that as 'not cardio'.

Specific cardio I am doing on weekends (40-60 mins), if I'm not working and if my body tells me I need to.

I'm keeping my condition under as much control as I can just from the diet aspect, that way, I have something to introduce when specific fat loss targets are implemented closer to the show date.


----------



## Neil R

No training on Tuesday due to a Family bereavement.


----------



## Neil R

Tuesdays workout postponed till Thursday. Back & Abs.

Hammer P'downs - 40x15/80x12/120x12/160x10/180x6->120x6 **

Chins - Bdy x 12/+15 x9/+15x7/Bdy x9

T-Bar row (to upper chest) - 50x12/65x10/80x8->65x3

Partial Deads -100x8/140x8/180x6/220x2 * <- should have put belt on for last set

B'Neck P'down - 84x12/108x12/132x12/156x10 **

Lat Stretching - 35 secs each side

Rev Crunch - 25/20/15/15

Leg Raise - 15/15/12

Crunch - 15/15/15

* - Deads taken out of the rack, lowered to just below the knee & squeeze back up

** - squeeze & hold


----------



## Neil R

Had a change of gyms on Friday, as I had the day off work.

Went to Muscle Factory in Bradford.

Rear delt machine - 4 sets 12-15 - cant remember the weights used

Face pull & rotate - 3 sets 12 - cant remember the weights used

Seat DB Press - 60x12/80x10/400x4/100x6+1 (lbs)

UTR DB lats - 30x1->40x12-50x10/35x15->45x12->55x8/35->12->45x12->55x8 (lbs)

DB Front lateral - 25x12/30x10/35x8 (lbs)

Hammer shoulder press (facing in) - 40x12/60x12/80x10

1 arm cable preach - 30x12/35x15/45x12/60x12/70x8+1n (lbs)

Alt DB curl - 30x10/40x10/50x8/50x8->30x8->20x10 (lbs)

Precor curl - 50x12/70x12/90x11/90x14+1static (lbs)

DB Hammer - 17.5x10/27x5x10/37.5x8

EZ cable curl - 3 sets 8-12 - Cant remember weight used

Crunches - 20/20/15

Finished with stretches to Ham/calf/hips


----------



## Neil R

Had to modify the Legs session yesterday, as I was run into by an idiot on a mountain bike. Knocked me flat on my arse, the bone of my right big toe is pretty swollen now, and walking is proving quite a challenge! 

Still, I ws quite pleased with the training session.

Abductor - 60x20/90x15/120x15

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x15/480x15

Leg ext (back) - 65x15/85x15/105x15

Smith Squat - +40x12/+80x8* / +110x8/+140x5

Leg Ext (forward) - 60x15/80x11+15pulses/100x25pulses

Toe Press - 80x25/100x15 <- too painful

Finished of with stretches to Hams & inner thigh

* - threw a bit of a "******" after this set.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, another good workout. Progression is continuing, looks like the Dymethazine & Superdrol is working!

DB Pullover - 10x15/16x12/20x10

Incl Cable Fly - 20x15/25x12/35x12/42.5x6+1->35x4 -> 25x7 <- anchor on the last 2 sets

Incl Smith Bench - +40x12/+80x10/+100x6/100x5->80x4

Cable cross - 25x15/30x12/40x11/47.5x6->35x6 <- anchor on the last 2 sets

Bench Press - 60x12/90x10/120x2->90x6->60x10/ 100x6

1 arm Rope o'head Tri Ext - 22.5x12/27.5x10/32.5x8

Tri P'down - 35x15/40x12/45x10->37.5x6->30x10

LF Dips - 100x12/115x10/125x8

Finished off with stretches to Front delts & bi's.

Technique same as past few weeks.


----------



## mark_star1466868017

ok I see what you mean about disproportionate number of exercises for chest and tris. I have absolutely no idea how you manage to move the cable cross at that weight


----------



## Neil R

I had a 34kg dumbbell strapped around my waist!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

haha that's excellent, you should have taken a picture


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs on Thursday. Threw in something different, as I wasn't sure how my foot was going to handle things (considering walking is quite difficult), it held out well! 

LF Machine Rows - 50x12/70x10/90x8 <- 1&1/4 reps

T_Bar (oly) - 30x12/60x12/80x10/80x8

Chins - Bdy x12/+15x9/+15x10->bdy x6

Rope pulls - 45x15,15,12,12,12,12,12 *

Partial Deads - 100x8/140x5/160x5/180x3

Hip crunch - 20/20/20

DIp Bar Leg raise - 15/15/15

Crunch - 15/15

* = 20 x 'breaths' between sets


----------



## Neil R

Firday was the Funeral, so was planning on missing the session, which, I probably should have, as my mind just wasn't in it at all.

Pretty much a maintenance session.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff out/over/in 15-20 on each

Seat DB Lat - 15x15/20x12/24.5x10/30x8

LF Shoulder Press machine - 50x12/70x11+1/80x5+1->65x4/65x6

1 arm cable rear lat -10x12/15x12/20x10

1 arm cable front raise - 15x12/15x12

Cable u'right row - 20x15/25x12/30x12 *

LF Lat machine - 50x15/60x12/60x10+8,6,8pulses

2 arm DB curl - 22x10/35x10/45x10/45x10 (lbs)

ss

alt db curl - 22x8/35x8/45x6/45x6 (lbs) <- bottom half

Seat 1 arm cable conc - 20x12/25x8+2n

Lying V-bar curl - 30x12/40x12/50x10/60x8

1 arm DB Conc curl - 25x12,12,12 **

* - EZ cable attach, pulled upt ot eye level

** - alternate left & right non-stop.

Had a weigh in as it was the end of the Dymethazine/SD combo.

Weight is up to 104.5kg (in trainers/baggies). That marks an approx 5kg increase.

Started on the Re-load now, 3 caps a day. Then I'll push on further again in the new year.


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday, as my foot was feeling better I thought I'd push it a bit.

Boy did I suffer! :lol: Great session, took 20 mins to do the 10 min walk home. So job well done.

A few quite specific adjustments to technique on some of the movements. Really reaped the Benefits! 

Smith Glute Bridges - Empty x15/+30x15/+30x15

Sumo squat - 50x12/50x15/60x15/70x15

Leg ext (back) - 75x20/95x20/115x15/135x11+1,3

Smith Frog Squat - +40x12/+80x8/+100x7/+120x3

Leg Press - 300x15/400x10+1n

LF Leg Press - 60x12->80x12->100x12->120x4->100x3->80x0

Toe Press - 80x20->100x15->120x8/90x20->110x15->130x10/100x15->120x10->140x6

Still got that really deep ache in my quads thats telling me "I'm gonna f**k you up for the next few days for doing that to me!"


----------



## mark_star1466868017

Oh that deep muscle ache, don't we just love it


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Had to change things up as the cable crossover machine is knackered. Looks like the bolt has snapped clean through, someones obviously been f**king about with it.

DB Pullover - 15x15/25x12/35x8 (lbs)

Incl DB Fly - 22x12/28x12/34x12/40x10/44x7->34x5

Incl Smith Bench - +40x12/+70x10/+90x6/90x5->60x8->40x10

Pec Deck (handles) - 50x12/70x12/90x10+5pulses/90x8+6pulses->70x6

Hammer Press - 40x12/80x12/120x8/120x6->80x6

o'head cable E-Z Tri Ext - 25x15/32.5x12/40x10

1 arm cable P'down - 10x12/10x12/10x10

Dips - Bdy x12/+22x8/+22x7

1 Arm Incl bench Tri ext - 15x12/25x12/35x10 (lbs)

Tri P'down - 48x20/72x10 (lbs)


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs yesterday (Friday). No training Thursday s we had the work Christmas do at Comedy Club in Leeds.  Good night was had!

V-bar cable pulls - 30x15/45x15/60x12/75x12->50x4->30x8 *

1 arm DB bench row - 32 x 12/40x12/50x10 **

T-Bar row (to upper chest) - 30x12/50x12/70x10/90x5->70x4

WIde Curl Grip P'down - 192x12/240x12/288x6 (lbs)

Partial Deads -100x8/140x8/180x4 ***

Hip Crunch - 25/25/20/20

Dip bar Leg Raise - 15/15/15

Crunch - 15/15

* - last triple drop set, 1st weight normal tempo pulls, 2nd weight very slow squeeze & hold 3rd weight fast pace

** - Row pulled low, to hip

*** - Deads taken out of the rack, lowered to just below the knee & squeeze back up

Really good workout. Got a really good contraction on everything.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & bi's last night. Was a good session with the exception that some plonker had put a ridiculous amount of Olbas oil on the sauna coals, and this seems to somewhat compounded the vaso-dilatory effect of the pre-workout I was using, so I ended up needing to sit down for 5 minutes as my head was spinning and I got one of those low level headaches, that gets worse whilst you doing your set.

Still, I managed to plug on through it.

Smith Shoulder Press- +40x15/40x12/80x12/100x7/110x3->80x4/40x10

DB Lat - 40x15/50x12/60x10/70x10->50x8pr->35x10 (lbs)

LF lat (rear) -25x12/35x8/35x8

BB clean - 20x12/40x12/50x8/60x8->wide grip upright row - 60x8

Smith PB Neck - +40x12/+60x12/+80x6

1 arm cble preach - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x6+1n

Alt db curl - 35x10/50x10/50x8->35x8 (lbs)

Lf Bi curl - 45x12/55x9+1/65x7+1


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday, another good workout. Really did a number on them

Recumbent bike - L5 x 4 mins

Smith Glute Bridges - +30x15/+50x15/+70x15

Sumo squat - bdy x15/Bdy x20/70x12/90x15/100x15

Leg ext (back) - 65x20/85x20/105x19/125x13/145x6+6pulses

Smith Frog Squat - +40x12/+80x10/+120x6

LF Leg Press - 65x15->85x15->105x12->125x6->105x4->85x0

LF Seat Leg curl - 75x15/95x12+4pr

Stand single leg CR - 5blocks x15/7x12/90x12

Seat single leg CR - 30x12/30x10

I've started to add some HMB & Glucose to my post workout, to aid recovery.

Seems to be working.

Waddled home like Yosemite Sam with a bad case of Haemoroids!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Another good workout. I'm really starting to see some definate improvements to the Pecs.

DB Pullover - 22x15/35x12/40x8 (lbs)

LF Incl cable Fly - 25x15/30x15/35x12/40x12/47.5x8

Incl Smith Bench - +40x12/+60x12/+80x8/100x3->80x4->60x6->40x10

LF Cable cross - 35x12/40x12/45x12/55x10->45x6

Bench Press - 60x12/100x10/120x3->100x3->80x6->60x10

Rope Tri Ext - 25x15/30x15/35x12/35x8 *

Dips - Bdy x12/+50x7/+50x6 (lbs)

V bar P'down - 35x12/40x12/45x10/45x8

* = Stood back, contracting down & out. Almost a hyper-extending of the elbow


----------



## mark_star1466868017

love the rope extensions like that


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs Friday. I figured that with it being "Mad Friday", that the gym would be empty...I was right. 3 people!!

Unfortunately, I forgot that the gym was closing at 8pm,but, turned out for the better as it made me train a bit quicker.

Incl Bench DB Shrugs - 22x12/28x12/34x8 *

Hammer P'downs - 80x12/120x12/160x7->120x7

BNeck P'down - 72x12/108x12/144x12/180x8 (lbs)

Partial Deads -100x10/140x10/180x6 **

T-bar Row (Oly) - 60x12/100x8/100x7

Hip Crunch - 20/15/ 15

ss

Lying Leg Raise - 15/15

* - very slow squeeze & hold

** - Deads taken out of the rack, lowered to just below the knee & squeeze back up


----------



## mark_star1466868017

really like the sound of those deads, think I would need a bit of creative thinking to get equipment to achieve that (racks not suitable)

How would you say they benefit you over pulling from the floor


----------



## Neil R

It takes a lot of the leg portion out of the lift, so I can focus on the contraction within the back muscles much better.


----------



## Plod

I think I'll give them a go, especially if my legs have already been given a good blast.

Planning on a session this morning, so might report back later how they felt for me.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & bi's last night. Was down at Muscle Factory (Bradford). A good session. Even finished up putting a couple of mates through a leg workout! 

Precor Shoulder Press- Emptyx20/20x12/40x12/50x10/60x6->30x4

DB Lat - 40x12/50x12/60x10/70x10 (lbs)

Bench lat (rear) -30x12/40x12/50x10/60x8

BB Upright Row - Barx12/40x12/50x12/70x12 *

Smith PB Neck - +40x12/+60x12/+80x6->40x8

1 arm cble preach - 30x15/40x15/60x12/80x10+1n (lbs)

Alt db curl - 15x10/20x10/25x10/30x6

DB conc curl - 12.5x12/15x12/17.5x10/17.5x10

* = Bar pulled high ~ approx chin level


----------



## Neil R

I'm coming to the end of the first phase of my 2014 prep plan now, which was to have a good clean out and introduce some foods into the diet, and build the carbs up. All achieved. Not quite as lean as I'd like...but then, who is? :lol:

Phase 2 starts in early Jan, which will be split into 2 parts. Part 1 will see me working towards building up to 110-112kg, whilst maintaining the same level of leanness, I'll then allow myself a month to stabilise at that, and allow my body to develop the support systems required to maintain it. Then I'll push up to 118-122kg, I'll then stabilise at that and then try to lean out a little whilst maintaining that bodyweight.

Hopefully, everything will go toplan & I can start dieting for the show season at the end of the year.


----------



## Neil R

Tuesday (Christmas Eve) was Legs (at Muscle Factory, again). Teamed up with a couple of mates to put them through their paces. 

I don't think they suspected they would get quite so much out of such light weights (they didn't use the same as me BTW)

Had a couple of messages letting me know how much pain they are in! :lol:

Glute Bridges - 20x15/60x15/80x15/100x14

Sumo Squat - 60x15/80x15/110x12/130x6->100x6

Leg Ext (Precor) - 59x15/73x15/93x15/114x14+1static hold

Hack Squat (Precor) - 40x15/80x15/120x12/160x6->120x4

Leg press - 200x15/300x15/350x12->250x6->150x10

Toe Press - 150x25/250x20/300x15

Seat CR - 50x15/75x15/100x12->75x8->50x10


----------



## Neil R

Boxing day, did 40 mins cardio first thing, to help burn off some of the calories consumed on Christmas day at my parents.

Workout was at approx 2pm - Chest & Tri's. A great workout, really pumped, which is always a great feeling. 

DB Pullover - 30x15/40x12/50x8 (lbs)

Incl Cable Fly - 50x15/60x15/80x12/90x12/110x6->80x6+1 (lbs)

Incl Hammer - 40x12/80x12/120x7+5pr/120x6+10pr

Cable Cross - 60x12/80x12/100x8->70x7/100x6->70x5

Bench Press - 60x12/100x8/110x3->70x10

Pec Deck - 50x25

Rope P'down - 60x15/80x15/100x12/120x12/150x6->120x7

Precor Tri ext machine - 60x12/80x12/100x10

Dips - Bdy x12/+20x10/+30x6->bdy x3

Finished of by walking home, which took about 50 mins.


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs on Friday, still at Muscle Factory as my gym closes at 5pm and I'm only just finishing work at that time.

Didn't start off too well, as these are all brand new pieces of equipment for me, and I just couldn't get the right contraction where I wanted it, but, I've got a nice tight feeling throughout my entire back so I've obviously worked something! 

Supported T-Bar - 20x12/30x12/40x12/50x10 <- 1&1/4 reps

Hammer high pull - 80x12/120x8

Pulldowns - 200x12/240x12/280x10 (lbs)

Low Pulley rows - 200x12/260x12/300x12 (lbs)

Partial Deads - 100x10/140x8/180x4

Hammer row - 40x12/80x12/120x10

DIP station Leg Raise - 15/15/15

Hip crunch - 20/15/15

Crunch - 15/15/15

Hang side crunch - 10/10

Finished off with stretches to shoulders (front,side & rear) , Bis & Back


----------



## Neil R

Got sent this picture by a mate, from this months BEEF Mag (the North-East 2013)


----------



## Neil R

Thought it worth an update on my current diet, is a big part of the battle plan, after all!

Meal 1 - 125g Oats, 1 Banana, 200ml LEW, 1 scoop Isolate, 10ml Cod Liver Oil

Meals 2-3 & 4

Mix of 450g Fish or 500g Turkey mince, Tin Red Kidney beans (in water), 50g weight watchers Cheese (if fish only), 240g Rice or 300-330g Quinoa, Red & Black pepper.

1/3 of the mix per meal

Meal 5 - 200-250g Baked or Sweet Potato, 1 Chicken breast (approx 235g)

Meal 6 - As above, or if a training day 175g Frosties + 1 scoop whey isolate


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. Still at Muscle Factory (Bradford) as my usual gym isn't back to normal till after the new year.

Trained with a couple of mates again. Same two I ruined on legs last week 

Seat BB Press - 20x20/60x15/80x12/90x12/100x10

DB UTR Lateral - 30x15->40x12->50x10/35x15->45x12->55x8/40x12->50x10->60x6+2pr (lbs)

Cable U'right row - 80x12/100x12/120x12 (lbs)

Precor Shrug - 100x15/150x15/200x12/250x10/300x10

Hammer PBN - 40x12/80x10+2/100x7+4pulses

1 arm Cable conc - 40x15/60x12/80x8/100x2+3n->70x2+2n (lbs)

Alt DB Curl - 17.5x10/22.5x10x27.5x7

DB Hammer - 30x10/40x8/45x6

Precor Bi Machine - 80x25/120x5->100x4+1->80x4+1 (lbs)

Got some pics afterwards, so I had a reference point from the end of phase 1 of my plan.

I've had a quick look over, and I can see I have a LOT of work ahead!

If I can get them together I'll post them up, with my own analysis.


----------



## Neil R




----------



## Neil R




----------



## Neil R




----------



## Neil R

*Analysis* (Good & Bad) :-

Chest is showing definite improvements, however, I need to keep the momentum going on this.

Arms, in some shots look okay, but in others are definitely out of proportion to my torso, definite thickness & 'roundness' improvements required.

Shoulders are in the same boat as arms.

Left leg, in almost all pics looks smaller than the right. Although the 'actual' difference is only ½- ¾ " it needs addressing. Its possible that it's the slightly leaner right leg than gives the illusion of more of a size/shape difference.

Back looks wide & thick, but I need to work on the lat area where it inserts into my erector area, for that additional fuller look. And the center mid-trap area need thickening up to bring it inline with the upper trap area.

This is the leanest I think I've managed to maintain in an offseason, but, I cannot afford to get any worse than this.


----------



## Plod

A lot of the 'Analysis' went over my head, lol, but looking good in pics to me


----------



## Neil R

Legs on NYE, last session at Muscle Factory for the time being. Typical, Zack Khan paid a visit on New Years Day!

Hack Partial Sissy squat - empty x15/40x12/80x12/120x10/140x7

Heals elevated Squat - 60x15/100x12/140x8/160x2->120x2

Left Leg Ext - 80x15/100x15/120x12/140x8 (lbs)

Left Leg press - 50x15/80x15/100x12/120x10

Precor Seat Leg Curl - 100x15/140x15/160x12->100x6 (lbs)

Precor Seat Leg Press - 160x15->180x15->200x15->220x12->240x7->220x10->200x8->180x4 (lbs)


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Back to my normal gym and boy was it a good one! 

One of those where every rep, of every set was a bang-on cvontraction, and great pump as well.

LF Incl Cable Fly - 20x20/30x15/40x15/50x10/55x8 <-anchor on the last 2 sets

Incl Smith Bench - +40x15/+80x12/+100x5/100x3/100x2

LF PEc Deck (handles) - 55x15/65x15/75x12/85x10

Bench Press - 60x15/100x12/120x3/110x3

Pec Deck (Pads) - 45x20/55x15

Cable o'head Tri Ext - 30x15/40x12/50x7+1 *

Dips - Bdy x12/+25x9+1/+25x7

Rope Tri P'down - 20x12/20x12/20x12

CG Incl Smith Press - 40x15/40x10 **

* = Elbows on Preacher bench

** = Top half of rep, not quite locking out.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Started off feeling pretty good about it, but ended up being one of those where I just couldn't get into it (with the exception of a couple exercises)

LF Cable 2 Arm Rows - 20x12/30x12/30x12/40x12

Hammer P'down - 40x12/80x12/120x10 <- 1&1/4 reps

LF P'down machine (Bhnd Neck) - 60x12/70x12/80x12/90x10

Stiff arm Pulldown - 30x12/35x10/35x8

ss

Bent BB Row - 50x12/70x10/70x8

Chins - bdy x12/ bdy x6scap rots

Lying leg raise - 20/15/12

Crunch - 20/20/15

Finished with stretches to Lats

Weighed in as that was last training session of phase 1 = 102kg


----------



## Neil R

New cycle started today. Keeping it short & simple

Test

Epistane

Gh

CJC/GHRP

4 weeks on, 4 week PCT.


----------



## ProUK

Are you only running the peptides for 4 weeks as well?


----------



## Neil R

I'm going to see how I fare with it. (I do usually react better to shorter cycles, but normally I do 6wk on 4 wk off)

The plan is to gain 4-6kg then work at maintaining that for a month, so If I hit that after the 2nd week then I'll pull these out, taper off the epi in week 3 & let the Test phase out over weeks 3 & 4 so that when I start PCT in week 5, everything will be out of the system.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Biceps, last night. Good session, went back to the strength/power based workouts, s I've been hitting more volume for the last couple month.

Focus is still on the contraction

Smith Press - +40x15/+60x15/+80x12/+100x5/+100x5,2->80x5

LF Cable lats - 7.5x12/10x12/12.5x12/15x8 *

LF Cable rear delt - 7.5x10/12.5x10/15x8

Smith PBN - +40x12/+60x10/+80x8/90x4

Cble preach curl - 20x12/25x12/30x9+1n/35x3+2n

EZ bar high cable curl - 30x12/40x12/50x10/60x8

LF Bi curl machine - 40x12/50x9/50x8/50x8+1n

Great contraction & pump, one of those where every set hit the spot!


----------



## Neil R

Meant to update this yesterday, but been ridiculously busy at work.

Legs On Tuesday. Back to basics.

Bike - 3 mins

Hack Partial sissy - 40x15/80x15/100x12

Squat - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x7/200x2

Leg ext (back) - 60x20/80x15/100x15/120x12+2pr->90x5+4pulses

LF seat leg Press - 95x15/140x15

LF Leg Curl - 70x15/70x12/70x10+2pr

Seat CR - 40x 3x40 second ballistic stretches

LF Toe Press - 100 x2x30-40 sec ballistic stretches

Legs have been sore as for the last 2 days, unfortunately the knee has been a little on the creaky side as well


----------



## Neil R

Not updated this for a few days as I've been crazy busy at work, and then managed to get a couple days off as I went to a gig on Monday (Lamb of God  )

Weights are steadily going up, and I've purchased a set of weighing scales for home, so I can be a bit more consistent with weigh ins, as I can do them first thing, before food & in just my undies, so the weight is a closer match to how I will be when I compete. First weigh in was Monday morning, which had me at 105kg, which is 3kg up on last week, but, different scales, less clothing, earlier in day etc will all mean its not a brilliant comparison, or guage of progress, but the weigh ins in future will be like-for-like, so will give a better assessment of how I'm gaining.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night.

Incl Cable Fly - 20x15/30x12/40x10/50x6->35x5->20x8 <-anchor on the last 2 sets

Incl Smith Bench - +40x15/+80x12/+100x4/100x4/80x8

LF Pec Deck (handles) - 65x15/75x12/85x12/95x7+1+3pulses

Bench Press - 60x12/100x8/110x6

Pec Deck (Pads) - 60x19+1/70x11+1

EZ Tri Ext (front) - 30x20/45x15/60x12/75x8

LF Dips - 90x15/100x12/110x10/120x10

Rope O'head seat Tri ext - 20x25/30x20/35x15

Struggled a little with pressing movements as I was feeling a wierd sharp pain in the forearm side of my elbow. Wasn't really too much of a problem, aside from the distraction. I just cut the set short a couple reps short of what I would normally do.

I'm starting to feel the weight gain now.

As previously mentioned in my journal, I am maintaining walking to work & home, and I am going at a noticeably slower pace, and I'm blowing outta my arse! 

This, however, is further strengthening my resolve to keep up with the 'cardio', as it will cause my body to begin producing the support systems (capillaries, blood etc) that will help me be able to maintain the added gain.


----------



## Plod

I too am struggling with a sharp pain in my elbow. Was suggested to me it might be tennis elbow, but I hope not, as I think recovery time isn't good.

I don't know whether I did mine when going hard on the left hand side, when my right shoulder was first seperated. I did notice it more in Pull Downs.


----------



## mossy1466868045

Interesting reading your journey. How often do you practice your posing and how far from competition before you start to practice and put your routine together?


----------



## Neil R

Plod said:


> I too am struggling with a sharp pain in my elbow. Was suggested to me it might be tennis elbow, but I hope not, as I think recovery time isn't good.
> 
> I don't know whether I did mine when going hard on the left hand side, when my right shoulder was first seperated. I did notice it more in Pull Downs.


Mine is below the elbow, about 1" into the back of the forearm. I'm on shoulders tonight so I'll see how I get on with the pressing movements.


----------



## Neil R

mossy said:


> Interesting reading your journey. How often do you practice your posing and how far from competition before you start to practice and put your routine together?


I do mandatory poses on a regular basis, but only in the last8-12 weeks before a show will I have a specific posing practice time.

I don't put routines together in advance, I do it on stage.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday .

D-handle Pull downs - 144x15/192x12/240x12/300x10 (lbs)

BB Rows - 100x15/140x12/180x10/180x6

Chins - bdy x15/+15x8/+15x8

Stiff arm Pulldown - 25x15/30x12/35x12

LF P'down machine (Bhnd Neck) - 120x12/144x12/180x12/192x12

Crunch - 20/15

Lying leg raise - 20/15

Side crunch - 20/15

Performed as a Tri-set


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> Mine is below the elbow, about 1" into the back of the forearm. I'm on shoulders tonight so I'll see how I get on with the pressing movements.


Funny thing is, if you look for tennis elbow supports, many are on the forearm not the elbow


----------



## Neil R

Plod said:


> Funny thing is, if you look for tennis elbow supports, many are on the forearm not the elbow


Yeah, good point! 

Thankfully, I didn't have any problems on pressing for shoulders 

Update to follow....


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. Really good workout. Got a really good contraction on every exercise.

Really hit the spot! 

Smith Press - +40x15/60x15/80x12/100x10/120x3->80x7->40x12

LF Lateral machine - 50x15/60x12/70x7+2+6pulses

LF Lateral(rears) - 30x12/40x10/40x8

1 arm cable Rear - 15x12 *

Smith PBN - +40x12/*60x10/80x6

1 arm Lateral - 10x10/10x7+1 *

High Cable Bi curl - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x6->20x7

BB Curl - 20x12/40x10/50x6+1 *

Alt Hammer curl - 40x12/60x10/70x10 (lbs)

LF Bi curl machine - 45x10/50x7+1

Finished with stretches to rear delts & bi's

NB - * = Squeeze-control neg & no rest at bottom.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, was a bit cautious with the knee after last week, as well as the colder weather of late, its been giving me a bit of jip. Also, my lower back was feeling a little stiffer but I thought 'no probs, I'll just warm those areas up' hmmmm, almost worked!

Warm up - Twists x 30 -> Bike x 5mins -> LF twist - 30x20

LF Seat Leg Press - 100x20/140x20/180x20

Leg ext - 60x20/80x15/100x15/120x12,3+2pr {Legs were pumped to f**k by this point }

Squats - 60x15/100x15/140x4 <- Left hip/upper pelvis problem

Leg Press - 200x10 *

Lying Leg curl - 15x12/20x12/25x10

1 leg glute bridge - 15/12/10 **

LF Seat Leg press toe press - 100x30/150x20

After the leg press & leg ext my legs were feeling great, no pain in the knee & so pumped I could hardly bend my legs. Thought I'd hit squats, but I got this weird dull pain at the top of my hip/pelvis area that was causing numbness down my ham/outer quad (hence stopping after 4 reps, I didn't want to exacerbate the problem, which could have meant no leg session next week)

The leg Presses ( * ) afterward were on the standard 45deg machine and I was feeling the same after the first couple reps, so I took the sled as far down as I could (knees to shoulders) to try see if that would stretch the area out, it helped, so that set was 3 reps to 90deg, 2 reps to shoulders 3 reps to 90deg, 2 reps to shoulders for the 10 reps.

** - Performed off the end of a decline sit up bench.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, really good workout, a bit of progression

Incl Cable Fly - 20x15/30x15/40x12/50x6+1->40x5+1->30x6+1 <-anchor on the last 2 sets

Incl Smith Bench - +40x15/+80x10/+100x6/100x3->80x4 *

LF Pec Deck (handles) - 80x15/90x12/100x9+1+4pulses

Bench Press - 60x15/100x6/100x5/105x5/105x4

1 arm o'head tri ext - 12.5x15/17.5x12/17.5x8

1 arm LF Dips - 40x12/50x10/50x6

1 arm Rope p'down - 20x15/30x12/30x10/20x8+1static

* - last set were bottom ROM 1/2 reps partials


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday .

D-handle Pull downs - 180x15/228x12/276x12/322x7 (lbs)

BB Rows - 100x15/140x12/180x12/200x5

Chins - bdyx7/bdy x10/+15x8/+15x8

Stiff arm Pulldown - 22.5x15/27.5x12/32.5x12

LF P'down machine (Bhnd Neck) - 132x12/168x12/204x8

Crunch - 20/20/15

ss

Lying leg raise - 20/20/15

LF Twist machine - 40x25

LF Crunch (side) - 35x25


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. Really good workout, except I pinched something at the base of my neck/trap area on the rear delt movement.

Smith Press - +40x15/60x15/80x12/100x9/120x2->80x7

LF Lateral machine - 40x15/55x15/70x12/85x6+1+6pulses

Cable Bar pulls (rears) - 25x15/30x12/35x7 *

Smith PBN - +40x12/60x12/80x8/100x1->80x5

BB Curl - 30x12/40x12/50x10/50x8

High Cable Bi curl - 20x12/25x12/30x8

DB conc curl - 18x12/10/8 **

LF Bi curl machine - 30x36s/30x30s/30x24s ***

* = Set up so I'm pulling at approx. 45 deg angle.

** = No rest between arms, just left, right, left, right

*** = Just like 21's, but more reps


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, still feeling the knee, so took a couple of Ibuprofen, not sure it helped if i'm honest

Warm up - Bike x 5mins

Squats - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x6/180x8 <- Last set with Knee wraps

Leg Press - 200x15/280/15/360x15/440x15

Leg ext - 70x20/90x15

1 leg seat leg curl - 35x15/35x15

1 leg Lying Leg curl - 5x12/10x8

LF toe press - 110x20

Gotta say, I was really dissappointed with the session. By the time I got to leg ext my body was just screaming out to me to rest, and my head just wasn't in it, so I cut it short.

Hams & Calves were just a few token sets to maintain (ish)


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, really good pump and surprised myself a bit too. Hit a Bench that I've not put up for a few years, just need ot build on it now 

Pec Deck (pads) - 55k x25/65x20/75x13

Bench Press - 60x15/80x12/100x12/120x8/140x2+1f

Incl Smith Bench - +40x15/+80x12/+100x7/100x5->80x6

LF Pec Deck (handles) - 75x12/85x10/95x8+3pulses

Incl Cable Fly - 20x12/30x12/40x7->30x5->20x6 <-anchor on the last set

Rope p'down - 20x15/35x15/50x12/60x8+1static

Dips - Bdyx15/+17.5x12/+24x8

o'head rope tri ext - 25x20/25x15/45x12

First time in about 3 years that I've been able to bench 140!


----------



## Plod

Neil, are you doing occlusion training at all anymore?

Just couldn't remember if you were, and how you got on with it?

Reason I ask, if the idea is restricted blood flow and using lighter weights, would it be a good way to work around an injury?

Seems obvious for arms and legs, but wondering how you'd work it for shoulders?


----------



## Neil R

These are the comparison pictures from the North (02/06/13) to the North East (15/9/13), after 3 months of Occlusion training.
I am not doing occlusion training anymore. I'm concentrating on exercise execution instead.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday, I was intending to change things around, but when I got there the equipment I wanted to use was taken, so I reverted to last weeks and tried to progress in those exercises

D-handle Pull downs - 180x15/228x12/288x12/333x5->288x5 (lbs) <- No straps

BB Rows - 100x15/140x12/180x8

Chins - bdyx12/bdy x12/Bdyx12

Stiff arm Pulldown - 25x15/35x15/45x12/55x12

LF P'down machine (Bhnd Neck) - 144x12/168x12 (lbs)

Hammer P'down - 90x12/135x7+1 (lbs)

LF Crunch (side) - 42.5x20

Lying leg raise - 15/15

ss

Crunch - 15/15

Swiss ball crunch - 30sec static hold / 25sec static hold

Had my monthly check in on Saturday, was a positive one. Seems I'm leaner than he expected to be 1 month after Christmas. But I can't afford to get too much softer.

The fact I was at the Killswitch Engage/Trivium gig in Manchester on Saturday evening, so that helped burn off a few extra cals!


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> View attachment 5459
> View attachment 5459
> 
> 
> These are the comparison pictures from the North (02/06/13) to the North East (15/9/13), after 3 months of Occlusion training.
> 
> I am not doing occlusion training anymore. I'm concentrating on exercise execution instead.


I was just curious that's all, as I noted how much more vascular my left forearm looked with wearing my tennis/golfers elbow brace, compared to the right, and thought it was due to restricting blood flow, which reminded me of the occlusion training. Looking it up again, said you could work with lighter weights, which I thought might be good, considering I'm struggling with the shoulders ( along with elbow now ).

I think I better not complicate things, and just carry on with what I'm presently doing.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. Really good workout. Got a really good contraction on every exercise, and I think I made a little progression improvements too! 

Smith Press - +40x20/60x15/80x12/100x8/120x4->80x5->40x15

LF cable Lats - 10x15/15x12/20x8/20x10

LF cable Lats (rear) - 10x15/15x12/20x12/20x8

Smith PBN - +40x12/60x10/80x7->40x12

High Cable Bi curl - 15x15/20x12/25x12/30x12/35x8

BB Curl - 20x15/40x12/50x8/55x6->40x5

DB conc curl - 16x12/16x12/20x8

LF curl machine 21s - 40 x 7,7,6 / 40x7,7,5

Finished with stretches to rear delts & bi's


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. To start with I felt a lot better with the knee & back, but still decided to warm-up well first. Ended up having another poor workout.

Warm up - Bike x 5mins Ballistic stretches to hip, inner thigh & hams

Leg ext - 60x20/80x20/100x15/120x15/140x9+1pr

Squats - 60x15/100x15/140x10/180x4 <- Left knee & L.back prob

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x6 <- Left knee prob

Leg |Ext (sat forward) - UTR - 55x15->65x15->75x12->85x8

LF Seat Leg Press - 100x4 slow reps (4-5 sec +ve, 4-5 sec -ve)

This is getting a bit too often that I'm having issues with my spine & knee.

I'm considering dropping free bar squats, for the foreseeable future, to see if its possibly my structure that isn't suited. This is going to be a difficult thing to do, as I really like squats (aside from the spine/knee issues), but you have to do what needs to be done to improve.

I'll probably try just leg Presses for a few weeks, just to give the spine a rest, and I might switch to Smith squats as an alternative and see if foot placing has an impact - i.e - feet further forward.


----------



## Neil R

I had a look at my diet a bit closer yesterday, more specifically, at the calcium content.

It seems I am barely just getting the RDA for calcium on a daily basis. Which got me thinking. Over the last year + I've been dieting for one show or another, and I just don't think I was getting enough in, effectively, putting me in a borderline calcium deficit.

To address this, I added cheese to 4 of my meals yesterday, as well as having 500ml of Soya Milk, this added about 1200mg calcium.

This morning, I am already noticing my back is less 'dry' and 'raw', as is my knee.

Now, I'm not saying this is some kind of overnight miracle, and I am definitely monitoring things for the next week or two (with the regular inclusion of at least one of these products); but it highlights just how important it is to get the essentials in on a daily basis.

I'm looking into sources of calcium I can include in my fat loss phases now.


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> I had a look at my diet a bit closer yesterday, more specifically, at the calcium content.
> 
> It seems I am barely just getting the RDA for calcium on a daily basis. Which got me thinking. Over the last year + I've been dieting for one show or another, and I just don't think I was getting enough in, effectively, putting me in a borderline calcium deficit.
> 
> To address this, I added cheese to 4 of my meals yesterday, as well as having 500ml of Soya Milk, this added about 1200mg calcium.
> 
> This morning, I am already noticing my back is less 'dry' and 'raw', as is my knee.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying this is some kind of overnight miracle, and I am definitely monitoring things for the next week or two (with the regular inclusion of at least one of these products); but it highlights just how important it is to get the essentials in on a daily basis.
> 
> I'm looking into sources of calcium I can include in my fat loss phases now.


Find this interesting, as I think I struggle for calcium, and I suffer a lot with dry skin, and wouldn't mind finding something to incorporate whilst still trying to lose BF


----------



## Neil R

When I think about it, one of the biggest changes to my diet since my youth is the removal of a lot of dairy products from it.

When I was younger, I used to eat yoghurt, cheese, drink milk etc on an almost daily basis. Now, if I have a little cheese once or twice a week I'm lucky.

It could just be a massive coincidence that my joints etc have given me more problems over the last 7-8 years since the removal....


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night.

Pec Deck (pads) - 55k x25/65x20/80x11+1

Bench Press - 60x15/80x12/100x12/120x7/140x1->100x6

Incl Smith Bench - +40x12/+80x9/+90x6/90x4

Incl Cable Fly - 25x15/35x12/45x8/35x6 <-anchor on the last 2 sets

LF Pec Deck (handles) - 75x12/85x11/85x5+3pulses

Rope tri ext - 25x15/30x15/35x12/40x10

Dips - Bdyx14/+25x8/+25x6->bdy x6

V-Bar P'downs - 30x15/35x15/40x12

ss

CG Smith Bench - +40x12/+50x10/+55x8

Pec Deck (Pads) - 65x12->55x10->45x8


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs on Friday, thought I'd throw something a little different at it this week.

Gotta say, it felt great! 

Seat Hammer Rows - 22.5x12/37.5x12/47.5x10/42.5x12 (per side)

ss

LF Chest press row - 55x12/65x12/75x12/75x12

Wide Grip P'downs - 180x15/204x17/228x19/252x21 *

Stiff arm P'downs - 30x15/40x12/40x12/30x10 **

ss

Rope Pulls - 60x12/80x12/80x8/60x8 **

T-bar Rows - 40x12/60x12

ss

LF Pulldown shrug - 80x12/90x8 ***

Lf Twists - 35x35

Crunch - 10 - 8 - 6 - 5

R.knee to L.Elbow - 10 - 8 - 6 -5

L.Knee to R.Elbow - 10 - 8 - 6 - 5

Rev Crunch - 10 - 8 - 6 - 5

Done as 4 giant sets, performed non stop, 10 of each, then 8 of each etc

Finished off with Periformis stretches

* = Target was number of plates, as number of reps. 15 plates for 15 reps, 17 plates for 17 reps etc

** = Last 2 sets were a drop set

*** = Arms kept stiff so as to pull with just lats


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. Really good workout, aside from a bit of pain in my left elbow. Gonna have to keep an eye on that, coz its pretty uncomfortable today 

Smith Press - Barx25/+40x15/60x15/80x12/100x9/120x4+1->80x5

LF Machine Lats - 50x15/65x16/80x9+3pr/80x6+6pulses

1 arm cable Lats (rear) - 10x15/15x15/20x12

Standing Military PBN - 20x12/50x10/60x10/70x9

High Cable Bi curl - 20x15/25x12/30x12/35x10

BB Curl - 40x15/50x12/50x8/50x7->40x6->30x7

DB spider curl - 15(lbs)x12/15x12/17.5x10/20x10 *

ss

2 arm DB curl - 17.5x10/20x8 *

* = Last 2 sets only, supersetted.


----------



## Neil R

Legs Last night. A few changes made to address the bulging disk & the inflamed patella tendon.

Last week I bought a Patella strap and have been wearing that and its making a noticeable difference. I've also dropped free bar squats for the time being.

Warm up - (incl periformis stretches)

Hack Squat - Empty rack x20/+40x15/+80x15+15sec isohold/120x10+15sec isohold *

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x15/480x6->360x8->240x8

Leg Ext (back) - 60x20/80x15/100x10+1static

1 leg Seat CR - 20x15/30x15/30x12

1 leg Stand CR - 6pl x15/8 x12/6x12

(*) Hacks performed in the Platz style.

I'm glad to report that I had minimal knee or back pain throughout the workout, and today I am feeling only pain in the quad muscles, and not the joints/tendons!


----------



## mark_star1466868017

glad the pain is subsiding, that's not at all nice to deal with


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, the pain in my left elbow form Monday has got significantly worse. Had to apply a support & a wrap to the joint for support. Chest wasn't too bad. Tri's not so much

LF Incl Cable Fly - 25x20/30x20/35x15/40x15/45x9

Incl DB Bench - 22x12/30x12/36x12/41x12/44x10

LF Pec Deck (handles) - 75x15/85x12/85x12/85x10

Smith Bench Press - +40x12/60x12/60x15

Pec Deck (Pads) - 60x20/70x15/80x15/85x10

1 arm Cable EZ Tri Ext - 15x25/20/20 *

1 Arm LF Dips - 25x15->35x15->45x15

* - Supersetting Underhand grip & overhand grip. 25 reps u'hand, 25 reps ohand left arm, right arm, then straight to left arm again 20 u'hand, 20 o'hand etc


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs on Friday, went for another higher volume attack

LF Chest press row - 50x10/70x15/90x12/110x12

ss

Seat Hammer Rows - 20x12/30x12/40x10/50x8 (per side)

Hammer Pulldowns - 180x12/270x12/360x8 (lbs)

Stiff arm P'downs - 35x15/40x15/40x12

ss

Rope Pulls - 70x12/80x10/80x8

Wide Grip P'downs - 180x15/216x18/252x21/288x15

Lying leg raise - 20/20

ss

Knee to elbow - 15/15 (each side)

Swiss Crunch - 18+15sec static

Periformis stretch - 25sec / 25 sec


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night, thought I'd change things up so as to take care of the elbow, which worked really well, unfortunately it didn't pan out too well for biceps, really struggled to do much from the pain that seemed to have slid down into the forearm area.

LF Lat raise - 45x15/55x15/65x12/75x10/85x6+2pr

DB Front Raise - 10x15/15x12/20x12/25x10

DB Lat raise - 20x15/25x12/30x12

ss

Upright row - 25/15/35x12/35x15 + with bands added

DB Press - 30x15/40x14/46.5x7/46.5x6

1 arm LF curl - 40x15/40x12/40x12

+ various attempts at cable & DB curls


----------



## Neil R

Legs Last night.Same workout (ish), just tried to progress form last week.

Warm up - LF Twist - 35k x 20 ->Glute Bridge x 20 -> Periformis stretch (30 sec) -> Leg ext 35x20

Hack Squat - Empty rack x20/+40x15/+80x15/120x14+15sec isohold/140x6+15 sec Isohold

Leg Ext (back) - 65x20/85x16/105x15/125x9+3pr->95x6+2pr

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x15/490x10->360x8

1 Leg Seat Leg Press - 40x10 *

Seat leg Curl - 65x15+5pr/85x15 **

LF Toe Press - 85x20/105x20/125x15

* = Slower reps with 6 pulses at the bottom of range at end of set

** = Partials don in Peak contraction ROM.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's last night, went a bit more 'instinctual' and I felt it was a much more productive session.

DB Pullover - 20x15/35x12/45x7 (lbs)

Incl Cable fly - 20x15/30x12/35x12/40x6->30x5

Incl DB Press - 30x15/36x12/40x12/45x11+1/48x8

Cable crossover - 25x12/30x12/35x12/40x8->30x5

Bench Press - 60x12/80x12/100x8

Rope Pressdown - 20x25/25x20/30x15/30x15

DB Kickback - 8x12/12x12/15x12->12x8

LF Dip machine (UTR) - 55x15->75x12->95x12/60x15->80x12->100x12/70x15->90x12->110x6

Really good pump from this, and a lot less elbow discomfort.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday was a complete write off! 

I was so tight in the chest/delt area from Thursdays session, that I really struggled to be able to get my mind into what I was trying to achieve.

BB Row - 60x15/100x15/140x12

DB Bench Row - 26x12/32x12/40x10

Seat cable row - 70x25/100x25

Chins - Bdy x10/ x8

Pulldown behind neck - 168x15/168x15/180x12

ss

pulldown to front - 168x15/168x15/180x12

Wide CG Pulldown - 180x12/180x12 <- 15-20 sec rest between sets

LF crunch machine lat contractions - 45x15/60x12

LF Pec deck handle trap row - 75x15/75x15/95x12

Crunch - 25/25/25

ss

Periformis stretch - 25-30secs x 3 sets

The last two back movements were very much 'made up' as I was going along, but I've gotta say they were the best movements I did that day!


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night, was a good session, especially as it gave me an opportunity to really reflect on what 'training hard' actually is. (I've started a seperate thread for people to comment/discuss).

Delts & Bi's last night, thought I'd change things up so as to take care of the elbow, which worked really well, unfortunately it didn't pan out too well for biceps, really struggled to do much from the pain that seemed to have slid down into the forearm area.

LF Lat raise - 50x15/65x15/80x10/85x8+10pr

DB Front Raise - 15x12/20x12/25x12/30x6->22x6

DB Lat raise - 20x15/25x12/25x12

ss

Upright row - 40x15/40x12/50x12 + with bands added

DB Press - 30x15/40x13+1pr/45x9+1pr/45x5+1

1 arm cable conc - 15x25/20x20/25x15/30x12

Alt DB Curl - 10x10->15x10->20x10->15x10->10x10 / 20x12->15x10->10x10

LF Bi Curl - 40x15/50x10/50x15


----------



## Neil R

Legs Last night. Knee was pretty much just about holding out, although it felt really 'grindy' & 'raw', but I survived, so all good! 

Warm up - Glute bridges, hip & periformis stretches

Hack Squat - Empty rack x20/+40x15/+80x15/120x15/140x8+15 sec Isohold *

Leg Press - 260x15/340x15/420x15/500x8->400x6

Leg Ext (back) - 70x15/80x15/90x15+18 sec static

Seat CR - 50x15/70x13+1/70x12 **

Stand CR - 15pl x20/20 x18/25x12 ***

* Hacks performed in the Platz style.

** Raising up onto outside of foot

*** Raising up on ball of big toe


----------



## Plod

Sorry mate, but did you ever get a brace for the elbow? Save me going back through numerous posts


----------



## Neil R

No, I just put a knee support on & wrapped it with a knee wrap for stability.


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> No, I just put a knee support on & wrapped it with a knee wrap for stability.


Probably a far better idea, as my 'one size fits all' elbow brace whilst effective is too small


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's last night, another good workout, and a little progression from last week.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff 5k x Out/over/in 20 reps each

DB Pullover - 12x15/18x12/24x8

Incl Cable fly - 20x20/30x15/40x11+1/50x5+1->40x4+1->30x6

Incl DB Press - 34x15/38.5x12/44x12/46.5x10

Cable crossover - 25x15/35x12/45x8->35x6

Bench Press - 60x15/80x12/100x8/110x4

DB Kickback - 10x12/14x12/18x10/18x10

LF Dip machine (UTR) - 80x15->95x12->110x8 / 80x12->95x8->110x5+1

Rope Pressdown - 45x15/55x12/55x10/55x15

Elbow felt okay, only very minimal pain, so hopefully next week I'll be okay to progress a bit more.

Next cycle will be starting on Monday, which will be a slight build on the last one.

Aim is to add another 6-8kg. My first-thing-in-the-morning weigh in had me at 102.3kg.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday, pretty good session.

LF Pec Deck Trap Row - 60x20/80x20/100x15/120x15

Pulldowns - 168 x15/216x12/264x12/310x15 (lbs)

T-Bar rows - 25x12/45x12/70x10

1 Arm DB Row - 40x10

1 arm Hammer rows - 40x12/60x10/70x5+1

Chins - Bdy x 12/10/10

LF Crunch Lat contractions - 50x12/60x12

Crunch - 25/25/25

Leg Raise - 15/15

Did some cardio on Sunday morning, and for some reason I thought I'd throw in something different, so I did walk/run intervals.

Bleeding hell, my hips & inner thigh are sore as hell. Probably need to keep on top of this


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night.

Was one of those strange sessions where I pushed to failure (and beyond) but for some reason at the end of the session I just felt like I should have done more... in spite of being f**ked, and feeling sore straight away. Maybe i'm expecting too much?

LF Laterals - 30x15/50x15/65x12/80x10+1/90x6+4pr

DB Press - 28x15/34x12/40x11+1/48x5+1/48x4+1

Shrugs - 100x15/140x15/180x12/220x8

Bench DB rear Delt Lat - 10x12/10x12/12x12/14x10

1 arm cable Lat - 15x15/20x12/25x10

High cable curl - 20x15/25x15/30x12/35x8

EZ Cable curl - 30x12/40x12/50x10/60x6->40x6

1 arm Conc curl - 25x15/35x10/35x8 (Lbs) *

* Top half of Rep range only, for constant tension


----------



## Neil R

Legs Last night. As I was still feeling pretty beat up from the daft 'running' that I did on Sunday, I thought I'd best loosen up well before hand, and all in all It was an okay session, it started off really well, although my legs were not responding too well by the third exercise.

Warm up - Recumbant cycle, Glute bridges, hams, hip, inner thigh & periformis stretches

Leg Ext (back) - 50x20/70x20/90x15/110x12,3

Seat leg Press - 100x15/140x15/180x8->140x5+1

Hack Squat - +40x12/+80x8

Smith Squat - 40x12/80x5

Leg Press - 200x35

Lying leg curl - 15x12/20x8/20x6+1static *

Seat leg curl - 75x15/75x12+15 pulses

* squeeze up & slow control down.

Switched from hacks to Smith squats as knee was not having any of it, didn't help that legs were jelly.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's last night, not a bad workout, elbow still a bit of a stabbing pain every now & then, but I'm managing.

Warm-up - Rotator cuff 5k x Out/over/in 20 reps each

DB Pullover - 25x15/40x12/50x7 (lbs)

Incl Cable fly - 25x15/35x12/45x8/45x6->35x5->25x8

Incl BB Press - 60x15/80x12/100x6/100x5

Pec Deck (Pads) - 60x20/70x16+4pr/80x11+1static/80x9+1static

Bench Press - 60x12/100x8/120x2

DB Kickback - 10x15/14x12/17.5x12/17.5x8

Single DB Ext - 35x15/35x15

LF Dip machine - 90x12/90x10/90x6

ss

CG Hammer press -40x15/80x10/80x7

Rope Pressdown - 20x20/25x15/30x12

Put a bit of Pernaton cream on the elbow when I got home, always seems to help things along a bit.


----------



## Plod

Neil R said:


> Put a bit of Pernaton cream on the elbow when I got home, always seems to help things along a bit.


Just googled that as never heard of it before, and sounds interesting


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday, really good session. One of those where every set just hit the spot 

Abs ***

Crunch - 30 / 30 / 30

Side Crunch - 25 /25 /25

Leg Raise - 20 / 20 / 20

Back Raise - 20 /20 /20

LF Pec Deck Trap Row - 70x15/90x15/110x15/130x12

Rope stiff arm P'down - 20x15/25x15/30x12

Pulldowns - 192 x15/240x12/288x12/322x12 (lbs)

1 arm Hammer rows - 25x12/35x12/55x10/70x5+1

Bent DB rows - 26's x 12/ 34x12/40x8

*** Abs performed as a giant set. Quad stretches after the 2nd rotation. Inner thigh/hip stretches after 3rd rotation


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. A great session, even hit a PB  (okay, it was only on the machine laterals, but its still a PB). And I even managed a couple of decent sets on shoulder presses again 

LF Laterals - 40x15/55x15/70x12/85x10+1/100x6+1pr ->80x4+1 ->60x6+1

Smith Press - 40x15/60x15/80x8/80x8

Smith Shrugs - 80x15/120x15/160x12/200x8

Bent DB Lat - 15x12/20x12/20x12-> band x 10

1 arm cable Lat - 10x12

1 arm cable Preacher - 15x15/20x12/25x10

1 arm Conc curl - 15x15/20x15/25x10 *

Alt DB curl - 12x15/16x12/22x8->16x8->12x6

BB Rev Curl - 20x15/12/10

ss

BB Curl - 20x15/12/10

* Top half of Rep range (peak contraction) only, for constant tension


----------



## mark_star1466868017

how the bloody hell do you shrug 200, that's seriously impressive


----------



## Neil R

By doing 300k+ in my younger days


----------



## mark_star1466868017

Neil R said:


> By doing 300k+ in my younger days


very nice answer


----------



## Neil R

Legs Last night. As I was still feeling pretty good, I thought I'd keep the warm-up protocol that I used last week to loosen up well before hand, as, last week that gave me an okay session inspite of being knackered.

Warm up - LF Twists - 30x25 / Lying leg raise x 25 / Back flex x 15

Stretches to hams, hip, inner thigh, periformis & quads.

Leg Ext (back) - 60x20/80x20/100x15/120x15/140x6+1->110x7+1

Seat leg Press - 100x20/140x15/180x12/200x8->160x8

Hack Squat - +40x15/+80x5/120x8

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x10->280x10

Lying leg curl - 15x15/20x12/258/25xx6 *

Seat CR - 30x15/60x15/90x8

LF Toe Press - 100x20/120x15/120x15

Everything felt good afterward, aside from the usual post-leg-workout-effect. But knee felt okay.

Doesn't feel too good this morning though


----------



## Neil R

Chest & tri's last night, good workout, one of those where you get so pumped its hard to breathe! 

Warm-up - Rotator cuff 5k x Out/over/in 20 reps each

DB Pullover - 12x20/18x15/22x12

Incl Cable fly - 20x15/25x15/35x12/45x9+1->35x4+1

Incl BB Press - 60x15/100x10/110x4->80x8->60x10

Pec Deck (Pads) - 65x20/75x17/90x11+1->70x8+1

Bench Press - 60x15/80x12/100x8/120x3->100x3->80x6

1 arm cbl Kickback - 10x15/15x12/15x8

1 arm rope o'head Ext - 20x15/25x10/25x6

LF Dip machine - 75x15/95x12/105x10/105x8

Rope Pressdown - 25x15/30x12/30x10


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday, another really good session. A couple PB's as well I think, for this gym at least. 

Abs ***

Crunch - 25 / 25 / 20

Side Crunch - 25 /25 /20

Leg Raise - 25 / 25 / 20

Back Raise - 20

LF Pec Deck Trap Row - 75x15/95x15/115x15/135x12

Stiff arm P'down - 20x15/25x12/30x12

Pulldowns - 192 x15/252x12/300x12/333x10 (lbs)

1 arm Hammer rows - 40x12/60x12/75x6

Bent BB rows - 40x 12/60x10/70x10

LF Crunches - 35x40

*** Abs performed as a giant set.


----------



## Neil R

Had a bit of a mishap yesterday.

Was trying to snap off the vial of test & ended up crushing the vial. Tiniest of cuts to my finger tip but the b*****d wouldn't stop bleeding! it was the last vial too!

Hate it when that happens. I'm having to put in 15mg d/bol/day to make up the dose.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. A great session, hit another PB (machine laterals, again but still a PB). And Biceps was a better session too`

LF Laterals - 60x15/75x15/90x11+1/102.5x5+3pr->80x5->60x8

Smith Press - 40x15/60x15/80x12/100x5/100x5

1 arm high cable rear Lat - 15x15/20x15/20x10

EZ bar Upright row - 55x15/55+b x12/65+b x 8->55+b x4+2pr *

1 arm Cable Conc curl - 20x15/25x12

LF Curl - 30x15/40x15/50x12/60x9+1

Alt DB curl - 35x12/50x10/50x10/50x10 (lbs)

Incl bench DB spider Curl - 12x12/15x12/15x12+3

BB Curls - 22.5 / 27.5

* - +b = plus band


----------



## Neil R

Legs Last night. Not too bad a session, but knee was quite 'grindy' by the end.

But some progression on previous weeks.

Warm up - Recumbant bike - 3 mins / Lying leg raise x 15 / Assorted hip/periformis, hamstring/quad stretches

Leg Ext (back) - 60x20/80x20/100x15/120x15/140x12+2->100x6+1

Seat leg Press - 100x20/140x20/180x15/200x10->160x6

Hack Squat - +40x15/+80x15/120x9+1 isohold (10 secs)

Leg Press - 260x15/340x15/420x10

1 leg Lying leg curl - 5x15/10x6+1static/10x4+1 static

LF Toe Press - 110x15/130x11+1/130x8->100x6


----------



## Neil R

Had a few days off work (no idea how I managed to get that agreed!  ).

I'll not do the usual full workout updates (unless anyone specifically wants to see them?)

but I got a few update pics taken, which, once the sites sorted I will get added (anyone on my Facebook has probably seen them).

The main points I can see are that I can see the improvements to my chest & arms; and legs are better balanced too. Plus, I'm around 7-8kg up on the last pics (approx 10 weeks ago) and, I'd say, I'm a touch leaner.

In terms of improvements needed, I don't need to mention them, as anyone with half a brain cell & at least 1 functioning eye can see, so I'm concentrating in the improvements I have made.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. Really good session, a bit more progression.

And Biceps was a really good one, Making a note of this! 

LF Laterals - 60x15/75x15/90x12/102.5x6+4pr->80x4+1

Smith Press - 40x15/60x15/80x12/100x8/100x6

1 arm high cable rear Lat - 10x15/15x12/20x10

DB Larry Scott Press - 10x12/14x12/18x8

1 arm cable lateral - 15x15,11,6 *

LF Curl - 30x15/40x15/50x12/60x12

1 arm Rope Conc curl - 10x12/15x12/20x12

Incl bench DB spider Curl - 12x15/12x12/12x12

ss

Alt DB curl - 40x10/40x10/40x10 (lbs)

1 arm DB Preacher - 10x12/14x12/18x8

Really good contraction & pump from this, will be doing this again! 

Had a look back through my journal and can see some real progress on a few movements. e.g:-

3rd Oct

LF Lats was 65x10 -> now I'm getting 12 reps with 90

Smith Press was 90x8 -> now getting 100x8, with a dodgy elbow

Alt DB curls was 45x10 -> now its 40 x 10 but after a pre-exhaustive superset of spider curls

I'm also about 10kg heavier! 

Not bad for 5 months. Need to have another 5 just like it! Time to get on it!


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, which can only be described as "Blunt Force Trauma" :lol:

Warm-up - Recumbant Bike - 5 mins -> various stretches

Leg Press - 200x20/280x20/360x20/440x15/520x7->400x7->280x12

Hack Squat - +40x12/+80x12/+120x6

Seat Leg Press - 100x20/140x15 (Tried 180 but could move it so much as half an inch, my legs were battered)

Leg Ext - 60x20/80x15 (A couple of light sets to get a bit of extra bllod through them, as the right knee was giving some jip)

Seat Leg Curl (high) - 60x15/70x12/70x12/80x12

ss

Seat leg Curl (Low) - ....../70x12/70x12/80x8

No ss on first set of leg curls

High = Glutes contracted, and arse off the seat

Low = Glutes releaxed, arse on the seat


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Felt a bit like s**t, so thought I'd change it up a little. Went a bit lighter, but trained faster&#8230;ended up having a great workout, really good, deep contractions and an epic pump!

Cable Crossover - 20x20/25x15/30x15/35x12/40x10/45x7+1

Incl Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x10/100x8

Incl Cable Fly - 20x15/25x15/30x12/35x8

Hammer chest press - 80x12/100x12/100x10/100x10

Seat Rope o'head ext - 30x12/40x12/50x10/50x7+1

DB Kickbacks - 14x15/18x12/16x12

Dips - Bdy x15/10/10

Rope Pressdown - 20x15/25x12/30x12/30x11+1

Total of 32 sets in just under 70mins&#8230;I was wasted after

&#8230;and it seems I'm getting a cold

Finish my current cycle this weekend, so I'll have a weigh in at some point, see where I'm finishing. PCT starts Monday.


----------



## mark_star1466868017

love that blunt force leg session, 520 for 7 is immense. The seated leg curls look really interesting with the variation, will have to try that next week


----------



## Neil R

I'm hoping to be able to improve on it once I get the BPC-157 in, fingers crossed I'll be able to hit legs with no pain at all for the first time in 5 or 6 years!

The leg curls are a real swine, as you have the natural tendency to relax the Glutes on the 'high' portion, but you know straight away as the contraction in the hams moves.

Its qquite a harsh 'bite' in the upper quarter of the Hams ----hence "high"


----------



## mark_star1466868017

that's a long time to be in pain, let's hope it improves


----------



## Neil R

If the reality measures up to the research, I have every confidence!


----------



## Neil R

Abs & Back last night, another change of routine to keep things fresh, great workout, back was so pumped it felt like it was hanging! 

Lying leg raise - 25/15

ss

Floor crunch - 25/15

Hammer P'downs - 40x12/80x12/120x12/160x10/200x6

Stiff arm p'downs - 20x15/25x12/30x10/30x9+1

Bent BB Rows - 50x12/80x10/80x8

1 arm Hammer row - 40x12/60x10/75x5

Chins - bdy x6 <- felt a twinge in my left bi/forearm, so cut this short

LF Pulldowns - 80x10/80x10/80x10

Hip crunches - 30/20

Swiss ball crunch - 18/15


----------



## Neil R

The last week or so's busy work schedule is starting to catch up on me now, nearly fell asleep yesterday, instead of going to the gym.

Strong cup of coffee got me off the couch.

Delts & Bi's

LF Laterals - 60x15/75x15/90x10+2pr/102.5x6+2->80x6->60x6

Smith Press - +40x20/80x12/100x6/100x5+1->80x6

1 arm cable Rear delt - 7.5x15/12/12 *

1 arm Cable lats - 7.5x15/10x12/10x12 *

Smith Press behind Neck - +40x12/50x6/50x7 **

1 arm Cable Preach - 15x15/20x10/25x8

DB Spider curls - 12x20/16x12/16x12

ss

Alt DB Curl - 20x12/22x8/22x8->17.5x8

LF Curl - 40x12/50x10/60x6

* = Left/right/left/right no rest

** = No back support - really good feel in the delts

Annoyingly, I tweaked something in my neck on the Smith Press, as I didn't quite get the last rep on one of the sets and had to quickly move my face out of the way of the bar. When i climbed out of it, I couldn't move my head to one side.

(Yes, I know I still finished the workout off! :lol: )


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, by god my knee's were raw. It feels like I have no cartilage in them at all. Sod it, I'm going to invest in some BPC-157, it certainly isn't going to make it worse. Even leg press is proving hard to bear....and I've trained with broken fingers & foot in the past.

Seat Leg Curl - 60x20/80x15/100x12/100x8

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/15/15 *

Leg Ext - 60x15/80x15/100x11+1

ss

Seat Leg Press - 140x15/160x9/160x6

Hack squat - 40x12/80x8

1 Leg Stand CR - 10pl x 10/10/10 **

1 Leg LF Toe Press - 45x15/45x15/60x15

* = 20-30 'breathes' between sets

** left->right->left->right etc with no rest


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Attempted to do the same training session as last week. I think I got a bit of progression on some stuff, but I'm attempting to keep focusing on the contraction over weight or ROM. Seem to get much more beneficial sessions by doing that.

Cable Crossover - 20x20/30x15/35x15/40x12/45x6+1->35x5->25x10

Incl Bench - 60x15/100x7/100x8/110x4->80x6

Incl Cable Fly - 20x15/25x15/30x12/35x7+1

Hammer chest press - 80x12/120x8

Pec Deck (pads) - 70x13* -> Hammer Chest press - 80x10

Seat Rope o'head ext - 40x12/50x12/60x6->45x5

DB Kickbacks - 15x15/17.5x12/20x6->15x6

LF Dips - 90x15/110x12/120x8+1

Rope P'down - 30x15/30x11/30x10

* = Pec deck done with band attached

In spite of this being a great session, and chest & tri's were certainly worked hard (that deep, low level ache you get after a session, thats just a bit more than a epic pump sensation), I still 'felt' fat. No idea where this came from, just one of the random psychological manifestations that hits all bodybuilders/trainers at some point. Its just unusual that I get this several months out of a show, its usually in the last few weeks. Maybe its because i'm setting higher standards for myself now? Either way, I need to take action to address this.


----------



## Neil R

Can't remember the last time I updated my diet in here, so best to get it in.

I don't think its changed significantly since whenever I did put it up, I'll have to try scroll back & find it.

Meal 1 - 1 med Banana (approx 85g), 110g oats, 200ml LEW, 100ml Soya Milk, 1 scoop Whey Iso

Meal 2 - 80g (dry weight) Rice, 80g Red Kid Beans, 1 small onion (sliced) , 167g Ground Turkey

Meal 3 - As meal 2

Meal 4 - As meal 2

Meal 5 - Chicken Breast (215-245g) Baked Potato (approx 350g)

Intra w/o - BCAA

Meal 6 - 100g Rice, 2 scoops Whey Iso, 150ml Soya Milk

That's pretty much it.

I might occasionally have white fish/half fat cheese & Quinoa instead of Turkey & Rice, and meal 6 on non-training days might be pasta with Sardines & tuna, or Burgan Bread with Tuna etc, but thats as much of a change to the diet as it gets.


----------



## Neil R

Just done a quick "tot up" of the values.

Pro Carbs	Fat	Cals

394.4	464	84	4191	(Target)

405	450	68	4036	(Actual)

Pretty close, just could do with upping the Fats, which is easy enough, if I can remember to take the CLO every day!


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs on Friday. sa people on FB have seen, I came to a realisation lately, that I have had more lower back problems in the last 2 years that I've been training Abs consistantly, than I had in the previous 20 years where I was hit & miss, so I've decided to cut back on the ab work.

Close Grip P'down - 120x15/144x15/168x12/192x12/240x12 (lbs)

Chins - Bdy x12/+20x8/+20x8/+20x6->bdy x6

1 arm hammer row - 40x12/60x12/80x5+1pr

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12

Stiff arm P'down - 30x15/40x12

ss

Rope pulls - 60x12/80x9

LF Back ext - 40x30/50x30/60x30

LF Crunch - 40x70

I've got to say, this wasn't a spectacular session, no records or anything, but a tremendous sense of 'fulfillment' from this session. Like it was really productive, nothing other than a "feeling" but...


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders on Monday was another good one. Same shoulder workout as last week, an extra rep, here or there, or a bit more weight on the bar, but all-in-all i'm getting a really good feel from doing the Press behind neck with no back support, i'm getting a really deep contraction sensation in the outer delt. 

Legs (last night) are turning into a war of attrition! Thankfully, I survived yesterday, so I might do this one again next week.

Warm-up - recumbant bike - 3 mins & assorted stretches

1 Leg Press - 80x15/120x15/140x15/160x14

1 Leg Ext - 30x15/40x15/50x10->6 (rest pause, L->R non stop)

LF Seat leg Press - 140x15/180x10

Leg Ext (both legs) - 60x32+1static

ss

Seat Leg Press - 140x7+1neg

Hack squat - Empty sled x 15/40x15/850x10 *

1 Leg Stand CR - 6x15/10/10 **

1 Leg LF Toe Press - 40x20/50x15 **

2 Leg Toe Press - 100x20

* = Hacks - bottom 2/3rd of rep Ronnie C style

** = L->R->L->R etc no rest


----------



## Neil R

Went to a gig on Wednesday, in Manchester. I was expecting my knee to be giving me some serious problems, but, happily, I can report I am feeling no adverse effects. In fact, my right knee is only slightly more 'aching' than the healthy left one. 

I just wish the rest of my body could recover as well as this! One late night and it took a pint of Hot Java Lave to get me feeling human again.

Still had a decent chest & tris session yesterday thought.

DB Pullover - 12x20/18x15/26x9+1

Incl Bech - 60x15/80x12/100x9/120x2->100x3->80x4->60x6

Cable fly - 20x15/30x15/40x12/50x6->40x5->30x6

Inc Cable fly - 20x12/25x10/30x6->20x8

Bench Press - 60x15/100x6

Rope o'head ext - 30x15/40x12/50x9+1/50x9

D handle CG Press - 35x10/40x10 *

D Bar Pressdowns - 25x20/35x20/45x15/55x15/65x12 **

Dips - Bdy x 15/10/6

* - 'borrowed' this movement form one of Anth Bailes YouTube clips

** - 'borrowed' from Cedric MacMillan


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs on Friday. As then knee is feeling significantly better, I thought I'd hit a little HIIT cardio afterwards. 

Close Grip P'down - 144x15/180x15/216x12/252x12/288x7 (lbs)

Chins - Bdy x12/+22x9/+22x8/+22x6->bdy x6

1 arm hammer row - 45x12/65x12/85x7+1static

Stiff arm P'down - 40x15/45x10

ss

Rope pulls - 80x10/80x12

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x7 *

LF Back ext - 70x25/80x25

Crunch - 43

* - Wrist strap snapped

Finished with a few minutes on the stationary bike -

1 min @ L5 - 60rpm ->40secs @ L17 - 100RPM

90sec @ L5 - 60rpm ->35secs @ L17 - 100RPM

90sec @ L5 - 60rpm ->30secs @ L18 - 100RPM

90secs @ L5 - 60rpm


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night. A little change up as I wanted to try something out.

LF Lats - 60x15/75x15/90x11+1/102.5x5+1->82.5x5+1->62.5x5+1

Smith PBN - +40x10/50x7/60x4/60x3->50x2->40x4 *

Lf Bent Lats - 30x10/30x8/30x8

Cable U'right row - 20x12/25x12/30x14 **

DB Press - 30x15/36x12/41x7+1/41x6+1

Cabl Dbl Bi curl - 20x15/25x15/30x12/30x6+1

Seat Cable curl - 20x12/25x12/30x8

LF Curls - 40x10/50x6

DB Conc - 10x10/10

* - No back support for extra delt inervation

** - Pulled to forehead

This was a strange workout, as I was knackered by the time I'd done, and got some great contractions that took a few minutes for the pain to subside, but by the time I got home I felt like I had just warmed up & could train again. Odd??


----------



## RSteele

I don't think that's odd, something similar happens to me occasionally. Feel like death whilst I'm in there, hating every second, and by the time I get home I just feel like I've wasted a workout...


----------



## Neil R

I have the same, sometimes the other way round too, feel like I've done f**k all, yet next day I can hardly move I'm that sore!


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Seemed to be a bit "in the zone" which was a good feeling, but the knee is a little tender today, but a lot less than has been in the past few months.

Stationary bike - 4 mins

Leg Ext - 60x20/80x20/100x16,4/120x11,4/140x8+1static

Hack Squat - +40x15/+80x15/+120x10/+140x3+1isohold *

Leg Press - 240x15/320x15/400x12/450x12

Seat Leg Curl - 60x15/80x15/100x12/100x8+1static

Stand CR - 15x15/20x12/20x12/20x25 **

* - Tom Platz style

** - Firt 3 sets slower squeezing, last set faster more ballistic


----------



## Neil R

Been great to have 4 days off work, had some really good workouts.

Went to a different gym on Thursday night, as I wanted to make use of the pec-deck they had. But stuck to my usual gym Friday & Monday. Both really good sessions. (I'll log them just for reference purpose)

Fri 18th Apr - Back & abs

BB Shrug -60x15/100x15/140x15/180x12

ss

BB Rows -60x20/100x15/140x12/180x10

Stiff Arm P'downs - 25x15/30x12/30x8

1 Arm Hammer row - 40x12/60x12/80x5+1static (all of about 3 seconds!)

Chins - Bdy x 10/ x10

ss

High cbl Lat/trap pulls - 30x12/40x8 *

LF Back Ext - 65x30/75x25

Swiss Ball crunch - 45

*squeeze for a 2 count

Mon 21st Apr - Delts & Bi

Smith Press - +40x15/60x15/80x12/100x8/120x2+1->80x7

Seat Bent DB Lat - 15x12/17.5x12/20x10/22x8

Wide cbl Uright row - 20x12/25x12/30x10/30x10

LF Lat - 50x15/70x12/80x8

ss

LF Machine Press - 30x8/40x3,3/40x5

High Cbl curl - 15x15/20x15/25x12/30x8

BB Curl - 30x12,5/40x10,3/40x8 **

Cbl conc curl - 20x15/25x12/30x8 ***

1 arm cbl curl - 10x12/15x12/20x10

* - Facing inwards

** - Full reps followed by 1/2 reps

*** - Off end of incl ab bench


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Both Lower back and Knee was giving me a bit of concern, but I had a run on Sunday morning after I had a guilt trip over eating some chocolate on Saturday night.

I think running a few days before a leg session isn't the best idea for me...or maybe I just need more suitable footware?

Warm-up - Stationary Bike - 3 mins + assorted stretches

Leg Press - 200x20/280x20/360x15/440x15 <- I did attempt 510kg but my knee felt like it would snap, so I canxd that

Leg Ext(back) - 50x20/70x20/90x16,4+1 slow neg

LF Seat Leg Press - 60x15/100x15/140x8+1isohold

Leg Ext(forward) - 40x16=7pulses

Smith Lunge - Bar x 10/+20x10/+20x10 *

LF Toe Press - 80x34/100x16/120x14

* - Rear foot elevated on ab bench to try isolate the glutes.

I've been contemplating the ongpoing lower back issue, and considering I'm not currentl;y squating or deadlifting, i'm wondering if the 1 arm hammer rows are the issue, putting an excessive rotational strain on the lower back area.

I might try doing them both arms simultaneously on Friday, see if this helps any?


----------



## Neil R

Yesterdays Chest & Tri's session was so sh1t I'm not even going to bother typing it up.

Just one of those sessions. I seemed to struggle on everyhting.

This mornings back session (I'm working a leter shift...even though I don't actually work shifts) was a lot better.

Warm-up - Rower -3-4 mins

LF Crunch - 30x30 -> LF Twists - 30x25 (each side)

Chins - Bdy x 15 / 12 / 10

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x6

CG P'downs - 120x15/168x15/216x12 (lbs)

Wide P'downs - 192x12/192x10 (lbs)

Hammer rows - 40x12/80x12/120x7/130x5 *

Finished off wil stretches to lats

* - both arms together


----------



## Neil R

Final cycle before the final phase of the plan begins, what most people consider as "pre-contest".

I'm keeping it simple :-

Test 400 - 1g/week

SD-20 - 3 caps/day

GH - 3 iu/day

IGF-1 - 50ug on training days

CJC/GHRP - 500/200ug 5on/2 off


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Bi's last night, a much better training session.

Smith Press - Bar x20/+40x15/60x15/80x12/100x8/120x2+1->80x9

Seat Bent DB Lat - 12x15/17.5x12/22x10/25x8

LF Lat - 50x15/70x12/85x8+1pr/90x5+4pr->70x5+1isohold

Smith PBN - 40x12/60x10/80x5

High Cbl curl - 15x15/20x15/25x15/30x15

BB Curl - 40x12/50x10/50x8

Cbl conc curl - 15x15/20x12/20x7+1static

Alt DB curl - 14x12/18x12/22x9,5


----------



## Neil R

Legs again last night, it was a better session than a lot that I've had, and it took its toll. Knee was feeling bad again afterwards. (although feeling okay going into the session). I put a double shot of BPC in afterwards and the pain is very much bearable now, the day after.

Warm-up - Stationary bike 4 mins + assorted stretches

1 Leg Press - 80x15/120x15/160x15/200x8

Hack Squat - 40x15/80x15/130x8

Leg Ext - 65x20/85x15/105x15/125x8,4+1static

Smith Lunges - +30x10/30x10 *

Lying Leg curl - 10x15/15x12/15/12/20x12 **

1 Leg Stand CR - 6x15/6x12

* - Rear leg elevated

** - Glutes squeezed


----------



## Neil R

Had quite a productive weekend. I was going to go over to Warrington for the UKBFF North-West on Sunday, but, whilst I was considering the motivational push it would provide, I rationalised that I don't need it, as I am self motivated, and that what would be more conducive would be to take an action that would bring me one step closer to my own goals. So, I knocked back a pint of coffee & some fat burners and hit the gym for some cardio.

Started off with the Stationary bike - 20 mins - L7 dropping to L6 when my legs felt like they were going to blow; attempting to keep to 90rpm. I was planning to move onto the stepper after this, but decided to hit the rolling stairs instead, I lasted 4 & half mins before I felt like my lung & heart were going to explode, so I finally moved onto the stepper for 15 minutes.

Finished off with a touch up on Standing Calf raise 4 sets 20 blocks for 20 reps. 25 for 20, 30 for 15 then 32 (the full stack) + 30kg for 14.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Biceps last night. As it was a bank holiday I opted to use a pre-workout. I've not used one for a while, and I'd be training earlier in the day so it wasn't going to pose a problem sleep wise.

The mistake I made, was taking my headphones as well, and listening to Slipknot at the same time! :lol:

Smith Press - +40x20/60x15/80x12/100x12/120x6->80x8

DB UTR Lats - 15x15->20x12->25x10 / 17.5x15->22x12->28x10 / 17.5x12->22x10->28x8

Rope pull/rotator 'overs' - 20x12,8/25x12,8/30x12,8

Smith PBN - +40x15/60x12/80x6

1 arm cbl conc - 20x15/25x12/30x12/30x9+1isohold

BB Curl - 30x12/40x10/50x8->40x6->30x8

Alt DB Hammer - 20x10/28x10/28x10

LF Curl - 40x15/50x10/50x8+1static->40x5+1stat->30x10

Great workout, good pump...and yes, I did curl in the squat rack, but only coz everywhere else was in use


----------



## RSteele

Slipknot is always a good choice.

I rediscovered Andrew WK on Spotify the other day, would definitely recommend a blast of 2003 party metal to get those weights moving!


----------



## Neil R

Legs on Tuesday was a bit of a set back. Got a bit over-zealous and the knee gave some real pain.

My own fault, with the progress I've been making of late, I did cardio on saturday (run) and Sunday (bike/stepper) so pushing for a bit more was the straw that broke, as they say.

Thankfully, Chest & Tri's yesterday, made up for it  It was one of 'those' workouts where you get a great pump, great contraction on every exercise & every 'extra' rep you go for you get!

Cable fly - 20x15/25x15/30x12/40x12/50x5->40x5->30x8

Smith flat Bench - +40x12/+60x12/80x12/100x8/120x4->80x8

Incl Cable fly - 20x12/25x12/30x12/30x10

Incl Bench - 60x15/80x10/100x6/100x6

O'head rope ext - 30x15/45x15/60x12/60x8

Ti P'down - 60x12/60x15/70x10/70x8+1

LF Dips - 90x15/110x12/130x8/130x8


----------



## Neil R

Hit some cardio again on saturday.

Bike - 20 mins @ L7 - 100rpm

Stepper - 15 mins

LF Leg press toe presses - 80x20/120x15/160x15/200x14

Stand CR - 25x18/ 30x14

Went to NABBA North_east on Sunday for a bit of inspiration, and to support some friends who were competing. Long day!


----------



## Neil R

Managed to get through a reasonable leg session yesterday.

One thing i've noticed with mi' ol' knee is that, part of my daily activity - i.e walking too & from work, involves me going down/up a pretty steep hill. Its not massively long, poss 1/4 mile in length, but the gradient is about 1:6, which causes quite a strain on the patella on a daily basis.

One of the benefits of the somewhat excessive overtime of the weekend I got a taxi home & back so effectively the knee got a bit extra rest, although the recent daily re-introducition of BPC then it could be a double-pronged benefit.

Either way, the knee survived and is still feeling good today 

Warm-up - stationary bike - 4 mins

Leg Ext - 60x25/80x20/100x20/120x12+2pr

Seat Leg Press -100x15/140x15/180x15/180x14

Hack Squat - +40x15/80x12/120x8

Single leg press - 80x15/80x15/120x15

Seat Leg curl - 60x20/70x20x/80x20

Stand CR - 20x20/26x15/32x12+isohold

LF Toe press - 100x20/140x15/140x12


----------



## Neil R

Decided to make good use of the Bank holiday weekend and hit the cardio.

Pretty much same as previous weekends, except I hit both saturday & Sunday.

Sat - Stationary bike - L7 (dropping to L6 after 8 mins) 20 mins, keeping over 100rpm [7.6 miles]

Stepper - 15 mins

Sun - Stationary bike - L7 20 mins, keeping over 100rpm [11.6km]

Rolling Stairs - L6 - 5 mins

Plus, touch up work on Chest - Pec Deck 3 sets 15-20 reps


----------



## Neil R

Great leg session yesterday. Wanted to try something a little different, but aimed at forcing me to go lighter. Glad to say, it worked! 

Great pump throughout - so much so, I was struggling to bend my legs to get in & out of the equipment! -and only minor patella tendon irritation on leg presses, but nothing that was 'preventative'.

Warm-up - Seat leg Press - 60x30/60x25

Leg Ext (UTR) - 40x15->60x15->80x15 / 50x15->70x15->90x12,3 / 60x15->80x15->100x10,2

Seat Leg Press (UTR) - 60x15->80x15->100x15 / 80x15->100x15->120x7+1 / 80x15->100x12->120x6+1

Leg Press - 200x15/280x15/360x12

Lying Leg Curl - 15x15/20x12/25x10/25x8

Seat CR - 90x15/160x15/180x12+3 (lbs)

LF Toe Press - 100x20/120x15/140x15


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night, another high intensity effort, keeping mixing it up so the body doesn't get complacent 

Pec Deck - 48x20/60x15/72x15/90x8->72x6->54x8

Smith bench - +40x15/60x15/80x12/100x8/120x3->80x8

DB Pullover - 16x15/20x15/27.5x7/27.5x6

ss

Incl Cable fly - 30x15/30x12/36x8/36x6

Incl DB Fly - 30x12/34x10/34x8

ss

Incl Press ups - 12 / 9 / 9

2 arm cbl Kickback - 10x15/15/12/20x12/25x10

V bar pressdown - 60x15/78/15/96x12/96x8

LF Dips - 110x12/120x10/120x8

LF Chest Press - 50x15/70x12/90x10


----------



## Neil R

Back and abs on Friday. Back was a good session, abs, well I got the "short straw" this week.

Hammer P'downs - 40x15/80x15/120x12/160x12/200x5+3"shrugs"

BB Rows - 60x15/100x15/140x12/180x8

Hammer Rows - 80x12/120x8/120x5+2"shrugs" *

Stiff arm p'downs - 48x12/60x12/72x10 (Lbs)

ss

P'down behind neck - 120x15/144x12/168x10 (lbs)

LF Back Ext - 80x25/90x20/100x15

Crunch - 184 **

* - both arms together

** - I've started to do an "ab challenge" for the last few weeks, whereby, whatever the next song on my MP3 is, i perform as many reps as I can whilst the song is on. I've been quite lucky (ish) for the first few weeks, as the songs have been 'Stupify' by Disturbed and 'All hope is gone' by Slipknot which are both 4 - 4 & half minutes, but this week I got Limp Bizkits 'Boiler' which is 7 mins long!

Could be worse though, one of these days I'll hit an Opeth track and some of them are 10-13 minutes!!


----------



## Neil R

Also managed to get a couple of good hard cardio session in this weekend too.

Sat

Stationary Bike - 20 mins - L7 increasing to L8 after 3mins >100rpm (11.6km)

Rolling Stairs - 6 mins - L5 or 6? cant remember - I was f**king dying whichever one it was! 

Grappler - 200 'pulls'

I'm sure the Bike is broken, it doesn't seem to matter how fast you peddle, it never get beyond 11.6km. I hit 11.6km last week going at 100-105rpm the whole time, this week I get a couple of 2-3minute hits at 120-140rpm 

Sun -

Cross Trainer - 20 mins @ L12, speed >12

Grappler - 300 'pulls'

Rolling Stairs - 4 mins @ L6

These rolling stairs {probably be refered to as "The B&$*&rds" from here on! :lol: } are absolutely breaking me, I think 6 mins is the most I've got to before I'm nearly passing out and my heart & lungs are about to exlode!


----------



## Neil R

Also managed to get a couple of good hard cardio session in this weekend too.

Sat

Stationary Bike - 20 mins - L7 increasing to L8 after 3mins >100rpm (11.6km)

Rolling Stairs - 6 mins - L5 or 6? cant remember - I was f**king dying whichever one it was! 

Grappler - 200 'pulls'

I'm sure the Bike is broken, it doesn't seem to matter how fast you peddle, it never get beyond 11.6km. I hit 11.6km last week going at 100-105rpm the whole time, this week I get a couple of 2-3minute hits at 120-140rpm 

Sun -

Cross Trainer - 20 mins @ L12, speed >12

Grappler - 300 'pulls'

Rolling Stairs - 4 mins @ L6

These rolling stairs {probably be refered to as "The B&$*&rds" from here on! :lol: } are absolutely breaking me, I think 6 mins is the most I've got to before I'm nearly passing out and my heart & lungs are about to exlode!


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's last night, really good session. Getting some consistency on key lifts and even a little more on others.

Smith Press - +40x20/60x15/80x12/120x5/110x6->80x7

LF Lat - 60x15/75x12/90x7+3pr/90x6+4pr->70x3+3pr

Pec Deck Rear Delt - 36x12/48x12/60x8

ss

Upright Rows - 50x12/50x10/50x7+1 *

Smith PBN - +40x12/80x10/100x3->80x3

Cable high curl - 18x15/24x15/30x12/36x12/42x7+1

Cable curl - 42x12/54x12/66x12/72x7+1

Alt DB curl - 35x10->50x8 (lbs) /28x5->22x4->17x8

LF Machine Curl - 52.5 x14+1isohold

* - 2 x 25kg plates

As said, I'm getting some good consistency on Smith Presses, I think its 6 weeks on the go now that i've got 4 reps+

Also, Pres behind neck is the first time I've got 2 & half plates a side, so pleased with that too


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, opted for (more or less) the same routine as last week, as it was intense, and it didn't ruin my knee

Warm-up - Seat leg Press - 60 x 30 / 60x25

Leg Ext - 45x20->65x20->85x20 / 55x20->75x15->95x12 / 65x15->85x12->105x6,2

Seat Leg Press - 80x15->100x15->120x15 / 90x15->110x15->130x12 / 90x15->110x12->130x8

Hack squat - +40x15/80x12/120x8+1isohold

Seat Leg Curl - 70x20/80x15/90x15/100x12+1pr

Only took 70 minutes.

Would have been quicker but the leg ext left my legs so pumped I couldn't bend my knees too well....and the seated leg press didn't help either :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Had a good few days off work the end of last week. Had a pre-prep prep run so to speak.

Dropped carbs a bit and hit the early a.m cardio .... and learned that this is gonna be a problem as, by about 11a.m I weas so knackered I was falling asleep on the couch. Okay when i'm at home, not so good on a work day! :lol:

Thusday a.m - Hit the bike for 20 mins, L8 @ 100rpm then Rower @ L10 for 10 mins at 36 strokes per min tempo

Went to my home-from-home gym Muscle Factory in the afternoon to hit chest, had a go of the heaviest DB's for incl presses. Nothing to write home about, they're only 120s but it was a good session

Friday a.m cardio - saw me hit the bike again, this time 25mins @ L8 & 100rpm followed by rower - L10 @ 32spm

Afternoon, it was back down to Muscle-Factory for back, abs & some calves.

This was a really good session as they have several pieces of kit that I don't normally use. Or rather different makes that hit the muscle slightly differently. I also had a go of rack deadlifts for the fist time in a long while...and survived! 

Saturday was cardio again, this time 40 mins on the Eliptical Cross-trainer. L10 @ speed 10

Nothing on Sunday,a s I was working, but I walked to work & home so some activity at least.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & bi's lst night was a great session, a few PB's (for this gym) and hammered the cardio afterwards.

One of those sessions where you bust your ass, and still come away feeling invincible!  Gonna make a note of these, coz as I get more depleted, I'm sure they'll become fewer!

Smith Press - +40x25/60x15/80x12/120x6/120x5->8x10

LF Lats - 65x15+1isohold/80x12/95x9+3pr/107.5x5+4pr->80x3+3pr

Rear Delt machine - 48x15+1Isohold/60x10/66x8

Smith PBN - +40x15/80x10/100x2->80x6

High Cable curl - 24x15/30x12/36x12/42x10

EZ Cable curl - 48x15/60x15/72x12/84x9+1

Alt DB curl - 35x10/50x8 (lbs)

ss

BB Rev Curl - 55x10/65x10 (lbs)

LF Curl - 50x10/50x9+1

Cardio - CrossTrainer - L10 @ sp10+ for 20 mins


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night.

Leg ext - 5 sets, last set a quadruple drop set

Seat Leg Press - 4 sets, last set triple drop

Hack squats - 3 sets, last set drop set

Lying Leg curls - 4 sets

Smith lunges - 2 sets

DB stiff deads - 1 set

Lower back was cramping on one side, I think possibly from the slight twist in the torso that the smith lunges gives. But aside from that it was a good session.

I think my knee handles up-the-rack sets better than drop sets though.

Finished off with 10 mins on the Rolling stairs @ L4 followed by Treadmill trolley pushes for 5 mins with a 3-4 min warm down after.


----------



## Neil R

Bit of a crap session last night, mainly, I feel ,because the first exercise f**ked me up.

There is a new cable crossover machine at the gym but it doesn't seek to tack as well & the cable kept coming out of the runners altering the resistance due to friction.

Incl Cable fly - 4 straight sets

Incl DB Fly - 4 sets finishing with a drop set

Incl Smith Bench - 4 straight sets

Pec Deck - 2 sets

LF Pec Deck - 3 sets, last set drop set

Hammer press - 4 sets, last set 2x Rest paused

V bar P'down - 4 straight sets

V bar o'head ext - 3 straight sets

CG Smith press- 3 straight sets - higher reps (20-30reps)

LF Dips - 2 straight sets

Feeling really tired so only did 15 mins on the cross trainer, still managed to keep speed around 10 at L10


----------



## Neil R

Busy weekend, working again.

Was a bit tired so only went with straight sets.

Chins - 4 sets

T-Bar rows - 3 sets

Hammer rows - 3 sets (1 & 1/4 reps)

Stiff arm P'down - 4 sets

CG Pulldown - 3 sets

Rack Deads - 3 sets

Finished off with Cardio - Rolling stairs for 10 mins - L4

then onto something i'm not sure what its called, but its like a stationary bike, but for the upper body. Did this for 10 mins.

Cardio on Sunday - Stationary Bike L8 30 mins followed by Grappler for 500 'pulls' (approx 5 & half mins)


----------



## Neil R

Great workout last night for delts & Bi's. A couple of PB's and hammered the cardio too, felt awesome/knackered! :lol:

Smith Press - 5 sets, last set triple drop *-2 x PBS

LF Lats - 4 sets incl isoholds, partial reps and a drop set

Pec Deck Rear Delt - 3 sets last set v heavy drop set

Smith PBN - 3 sets straight sets

High cable curl - 4 sets, last set drop set

Straight bar cable curl - 3 straight sets

1 arm cbl conc - 3 straight sets

LF Curl - 1 set Up the rack

Cardio - Crosstrainer 20 mins @ 10km/h. 1st 15mins at L10, last 5 at L12


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, went back to the Up the Rack sets, crazy pump, and very painfull, but where it should be, not where it shouldn't! 

Leg ext - 3 UTR sets, last rep on final set isohold

Seat Leg Press - 2 UTR sets, 3 increments on 1st set, but only 2 increments on the second as my legs were fried

Hack squats - 3 straight sets, last set with Isohold

Sumo Squat - 3 straight sets, focusing on squeezing the glutes

Lying Leg curls - 4 sets, last set with isohold & a couple of bodywgt rev leg curls

No cardio afterwards as I struggles to make it up 3 small steps in the gym, so it would have been counterproductive.


----------



## Neil R

Had a 3 day weekend (got to get rid of some holidays at work as you can only carry over 35hrs max), so hit the gym for cardio :-

Friday 7am - Stationary bike L9 @ 100rpm 20 mins

Sat - 11:30am - Rolling stairs L7 10mins -> L5 1 min

- Grappler 500 'pulls (6:45min)

- Recumbant Bike L10 15 mins

Sun - 11:30am - Cross trainer [email protected]/h - 19 mins -> L15 4 mins @ 14km/h * -> L12 @ 12km 7 kins

- Rower 1500mins (6:30mins)

* I was absolutely knackered at 19 mins on L12 @ 12km/h and resigning myself to getting to 20mins, if I could, before my lungs blew up and my heart blew outta my chest...and then Lamb of God - "Black Label" came on my headphones! Talk about a much needed adrenaline hit! :lol:

Youtube it, if you don't utter the phrase "f**king hell" within about 10 seconds....


----------



## freddee

What pulse rate are you hitting on your cardio Neil?


----------



## Neil R

Not sure, I don't hold onto the sensors as I'm sweating so much they seem to go a bit loopy.

Stationary bike I've hit 160bpm, the Grappler don't have sensors as its a rope. The crosstrainer is really wierd, by 10 minutes it was still registering at 55bpm, it then flashed off & on and was 135bpm, flashed again went to 65 bpm and carried on climbing to 155 then kept flashing and changing its mind, so i don't bother with them anymore.

I just hit it with purpose.

Seems to be getting the job done, thats for sure


----------



## freddee

I am doing the 220-age-30% but feel I am better above that rate, so I am going to do around 120-130, somewhere in between, I have been struggling of late but after body part training I am in the zone so 20 minutes normally does on the treadmill with gradient.


----------



## Neil R

Thats pretty much along the lines of how I used to do it. But after the disappointments I felt after last years showings I've embraced the phrase

"*If you always do what you've always done, you'll always get what you always got*."

So,as I wasn't happy with "what I got" I'm doing things differently this time round.

I've got a check-in with the Gary Thornton at Aktiv Bodz in Bradford this weekend, so I'll be getting good feedback on how its fairing. I'm happy with where I'm at for 13 week out.


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bis yesterday adn I was feeling the depletion from the weekends work. Reps down on a few exercises & weight down on a couple too.

I cut cardio short after two minutes as I was just going through the motions, no purpose, so (unlike last year) listened to the body and rested.

Smith Press- 5 sets, last two drop sets

LF Lats - 4 sets last set drop set

Seat DB Rear delt - 3 sets last two drop sets

Smith PBN - 3 straight sets

High cable curl - 4 sets, last on drop set

2 arm DB curl - 3 straight sets

DB conc curl - 2 straight sets - for some reason lower back was not liking this

EZ Cable face curl - 2 straight sets

LF Curl - 3 straight sets

Not getting the mind/muscle connection in the bi's. I need to redress this.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Decided to have a trip down to Muscle Factory again,a s they have different equipment in.

Was both good and bad. Good because I did better on Hack squats (more weight for more reps) but the leg press has an angles foot platform which ended up doing my knee no favours at all. For this first time in a month or two, I'm having to wear a knee strap.

Leg Ext - 3 UTR sets

Hack squat - 5 straight sets

Leg Press - 3 straight sets

Single leg curl - 3 straight sets

DB SLD - 3 straight sets

Cardio - stationary bike - only managed 8 minutes.

If I can sort the knee out, I might hit cardio at my usual gym tonight.


----------



## Neil R

Thought I'd best update this with my current diet, just so I can refer back to it as/when needed.

SO 12-13 weeks out, this is how it looks.

Diet 1 - Higher card day (Typically training days)

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 1 small banana, 200ml LEW 1 scoop whey Iso

Meal 2 - 80g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey

Meal 3 - 80g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey

Meal 4 - 80g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey

Meal 5 - Baked potato (250-300g) Plain Chicken Breast (220-250g) sliced cucumber

Intra W/o - BCAA's

Meal 6 - Rice (50g carbs) 2 scoop Whey Iso

Diet 2 - Lower card day (Typically non-training days)

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 1 small banana, 200ml LEW 1 scoop whey Iso

Meal 2 - 100g Quinoa, 225g White Fish

Meal 3 - 100g Quinoa, 225g White Fish

Meal 4 - 100g Quinoa, 225g White Fish

Meal 5 - Baked potato (250-300g) Plain Chicken Breast (220-250g) sliced cucumber

Meal 6 - Lightly fried Eggs - 2-3 whole eggs, 200ml LEW) Sardines OR Tuna Salad w/2 whole eggs


----------



## Neil R

Chest last night, unfortunately, a completely f**kin' stupid retard decided to "help" me on incline bench and nearly crippled me.

Thought I needed a hand, so he grabbed on end of the barbell....clearly physics is not a strong point.

Must admit, I had a bit of a rant on FB about it. Thankfully, no serious injury, just a bit of a niggle in my neck.


----------



## Neil R

Check in on Saturday, verdict. Looking flat.

Not good 12 weeks out, extra 300g carbs added in on Sunday.

Had a good few cardio sessions this weekend.

Friday (post w/o) - 20mins on stationary bike @L8 - 100rpm+

Saturday - Stationary Bike - L9 - 100rpm+ - 30mins

Tried to do some grappler after but done in, couldn't even make it to 30secs!

Sunday - Cross Trainer 30 mins @home at 5:30am

1pm - Recumbant bike - L10 @80-85rpm - 40 mins

And hit the crosstrainer at home again this morning (5am) for 25 mins


----------



## Neil R

Think its about time I moved gyms. Another complete bell-end nearly got a smack in the teeth from me yesterday.

Shoulder pressing on the Smith machine, 3 plates a side, noting Ronnie is going to be worried about but heavy for me, and this d**k decides to just walk right in my eyeline to grab some plates off the back of the Smith machine.

Does ANYONE have any gym etiquette anymore??


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night (my favourite  )

Knee still a bit dodgy from last week, so opted for something a bit different.

Warm-up - Recumbant bike 2 & half mins ( just to loosen up the knees etc)

Leg Ext - 6 x 20 (keeping to approx 30 sec rest between sets)

Seat Leg Press - 4 x 20 (keeping to approx 30-45 sec rest between sets)

Smith glute bridge - 2 x15-20 (focusing on a hard squeeze at the top)

Rev Hack squat - 2 x 12 , 1x 10 , 1 x 5

Lying Leg curl - 20 , 15, 8 (focusing on full contraction at the top)

Stand CR - 3 x 12-20

LF Toe Press - 3 x 15-20

Didn't quite get the reps I was aiming for on every set, but where I didn't, I was hitting failure....and fighting like hell for that last rep.

Up at 5am this morning for cardio - 25 mins on the cross-trainer.

Glad to report, I am seeing progress


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Good session

1 arm Pec Deck - 4 straight sets

LF Incl Cheast Press - 4 sets, last set quadruple drop

Hammer Press - 4 sets, last set with partials to finish

LF Pec Deck - 4 sets - slightly slower reps focusing on squeezing

Cable o'head ext - 3 straight sets

V bar p'down - 3 sets, last set Rest pause (10 & 6 reps)

LF Dips - 3 sets

Got 2 weeks off work after today, so this is likely to be my last update til I get back (I only have PC access at work)

Not going anywhere, just taking the opportunity to focus almost solely on the prep.

So its 2 weeks of cardio, eat, rest, eat, rest, eat, rest, eat train, eat, rest, eat, sleep repeat


----------



## Neil R

Following on from Hunningtons thread :-



Hunnington said:


> Just thought I would ask who is competing this year on this forum
> 
> What nutritional supplements will you guys/girls be using and your reasons.
> 
> What your Extreme Nutrition stacks for contest prep?
> 
> As you diet for contest your general life still needs to continue so my question is how do you all transport your food?
> 
> Anyone thought of 6 PACK bags from Extreme Nutrition make such a difference and your food can be stored nice and cold especially in this heat.


So, my current supplement use is :-

Multivit/Min - VM75 & a typical "one a day" version to top levels up

Vit C - 3 x 1000mg tabs per day

B-Complex - 50mg twaken with pre-workout meal

Cissus - for the joints

Osteo-care - also for the joints => Buy Osteocare® Original - Vitabiotics.com

Whey Isolate

CLA ( I was going to get Extemes from Aktiv Bodz, but he was out of stock & the delivery wasn't due til the following tuesday)

Fat Burners - Inferno & Shredabull (pre-cardio). Balck Bombs pre-workout

I also have a 'self made' mix of aminos that I use pre exercise. Keeping this one a secret


----------



## Neil R

Prep has been going well, so far.

Had a slight setback yesterday when my stationary bike broke.Only had it 2 weeks, the left peddle came away from the base.

Anyway, went out on the mountain bike this morning, its been 25 years since I last rode a bike, gotta say I was glad it was 5am and there was no traffic about. I wouldn't want to try that with busy traffic.


----------



## freddee

Probably better for your core anyway Neil, hope you have got the receipt for that bike lol.


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, got it off Amazon so its got a 12 month warranty on it.

Seller has said they'll arrange for the faulty item to be collected and they'll deliver a replacement.

Hope this one lasts longer than 5 uses!


----------



## freddee

Too political for Amazon me lol.


----------



## Neil R

As I made an adjustment to the diet at the beginning of this week, I thought it worth logging, for future reference purposes.

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 1 small banana, 200ml LEW 1 scoop whey Iso

Meal 2 - 70g Rice, 166.6g Turkey, 1/3rd tin tuna (in spring water)

Meal 3 - 70g Rice, 166.6g Turkey, 1/3rd tin tuna (in spring water)

Meal 4 - 70g Rice, 166.6g Turkey, 1/3rd tin tuna (in spring water)

Meal 5 - Baked potato (250-300g) Plain Turkey Breast (170-200g), sliced cucumber

Intra W/o - BCAA's

Meal 6 - 2 scoop Whey Iso

This is pretty much consistant on a day to day basis, non training days Meal 6 will be 200ml LEW & 2 whole eggs lightly fried with 1 tin sardines, but still no carbs in that last meal.

Thats approx 280 carbs , 360g Protein (not incl BCAA) & 55g Fats (not incl CLA) ~~3055 cals


----------



## Neil R

Got the replacement Exercise bike yesterday.

So far so good. i think, if the pedal comes off on this one I'll fix it and get someone to spot weld it in place. See if the f**ker comes off then!!

In regards to diet & training, everythings going steady. I'm seeing more detail every few days.

So, If it ain't broke, i ain't going to fix it!


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday.

I've been reading up on knee problems and how to train with a f**ked up knee, and I saw what looked like a really good tip on YouTube, so I thought I would attempt squats again last night (for the first time in a long time)

Long and short of it...BAD IDEA. Knee is now even worse. (Teeth gritting pain) and I had Ice on it after training yesterday, no cardio this morning and an hour of Ice on it again. its now wrapped up and I'll be Icing it again tonight.

On a positive note, I think I can now count out 'tracking' problems. Its pointing more to Chondromalacia patella or Patella Bursitis (or both!). The treatment for which is Anti-inflammatories, rest & Ice.

Not sure i want to be using too many Anti-inflammatories, as they have been responsible for many a bodybuilders kidney problems, but I'm upping the Cod Liver Oil, attempting to rest it (not easy in Comp prep mode) and , of course, applying liberal icing sessions.


----------



## Neil R

Managed to get my cardio in yesterday evening.

Thankfully, the gym I train at has a good variety of cardio machines. So I had my Sunbed, and then went and hit the Grappler, The Upper body cycle and the rower.

Felt much better after.


----------



## Neil R

Cardio yesterday morning at 5am for 40 minutes - the advantage of having a stationary bike & cross trainer at home! 

Shoulders and bicep in the evening (about 7pm ish)

Bent DB Lats - 4 sets, last set triple drop

Hammer shoulder press - 4 set ( first time i've used this in as long as I can remember so stuck with straight sets)

LF lat machine - 3 sets, last set triple drop with partials

Shrugs - 4 sets

LF shoulder Press - 3 sets, last set drop set (facing into the machine)

Seat DB curl - 4 sets last set drop set

Cable curl - 4 sets last set finishing with cheat reps to go beyond failure

Alt DB curl (standing) - 4 sets

BB Rev curl - 2 static hold reps for 15 secs then 5 reps regular.

Finished up with 10 minutes on the Grappler, (HIIT)

Great training session, just a shame the adrenaline didn't wear off till about 1am, as I was up at 4:30 this morning getting myself sorted for cardio.


----------



## Neil R

Well, yesterday (as long as it was) turned out to be one of the best days of the year.

As mentioned in my previous post, I was up at 4:30am for cardio, and, as regular readers of my ramblings will know, Tuesday has been "Leg day" for quite some time. Given that last weeks attempt ended quite badly (i've been having to ice my knee 2-3 times a day for the last week), I was,understandably, s**ting myself about the session. I had planned to spend a good 10-15 mins warming my knee up and had applied 2 applications of Pernaton cream, a double spray of X-pain and taken 600mg Ibuprofen to try win the 'war of attrition'.

However, whilst doing my first warm-up on leg ext, I had a mini brain wave and decided to give "super-slow" training a try.

I can happily report that I got through the session with only muscular pain evident, and knees feeling absolutely spiffing! 

I will be doing this type of workout for the rest of my leg sessions until the show. I'll be trying to use a little more weight each week, of course!

Leg Ext - 2 sets - 6-8 reps (12-15sec +ve, 3-5sec hold, 12-15sec -ve, no rest at bottom)

Seat Leg Press - 2 sets - 6-8 reps (12-15sec +ve,12-15sec -ve, pause for a few secs at bottom, attempted to have no rest at top)

Hack Squat - 2 sets 5-8 sets (5-8sec -ve, 3-5sec hold at bottom, 5-8sec +ve, as little rest as poss at top)

Hams not done using super slow...

Lying leg curl - 3 sets 12-15 reps

DB SLD - 3 sets 12

Stand CR - 3 sets 12-15

Toe Press - 3 sets 12-20

Recumbant bike - L15 for 3 minutes

My body is now being evil with me. It woke me up at 4am today. Didn't want to go back to bed for half hour, as I knew I'd sleep through, so I made a cup of coffee & had a browse through FLEX.

Ended up having a great cardio session!


----------



## Plod

Glad you had a good workout

Been using super slow on my back of late to work through an injury and find it works great for me


----------



## Neil R

I've got to admit, it was great for working round the injury.

And its not an easy session either, even on the leg ext I was shaking like a sh*ting dog from the effort.


----------



## Plod

I think many under estimate super slow

Sometimes it feels harder through the control needed to perform it.

Doing back later, so I'll be employing again myself later


----------



## Neil R

Yesterday ended up being a really good day, with one slight exception.

I had my sunbed in the evening, but, as my shins/calve & inner arms are not tanning at the same rate as the rest of me, I applied a little tan accelerator cream.

Unfortunately, the machine had been used quite heavily before i got in. End result, the cream on my inner arms ran down my chest & abs, with the sweat and I had big red blotchy marks, and i felt like I was on fire.

Still went to the gym to hit my cardio... well, it was my intention for it to be cardio, it turned out to be me tearing the crap outta the crosstrainer. Level 12 for 30 minutes, and I was going at about 15km/h for the most of it.

Thats the problem when a really agressive , brutal album kicks in on your MP3 :lol:

Alas, my evil body woke me at 4am again, so after a 19 hour day yesterday with 2 hard cardio sessions, it looks like i'm in pretty much the same boat today.

But, this is what it takes, and, as hard as it is...this is what I want to do!

{I'm smiling on the inside, if not on the outside!  }


----------



## Chrissy.......

Slows good. Every tiny muscle fibre is held in its point of contraction longer putting it under more tension. Love the avi Neil.


----------



## Neil R

Cheers Chris  From 2009, can't believe how the time goes by!

Chest & Tri's last night. I'm liking this workout as I getting a very deep contraction exactly where I'm targeting it.

DB Pullover - 3 set 12-15

High grip peck Deck -4 sets 8-20 (last set drop set)

LF Incl Chest Press - 4 sets8-15 (last set drop set)

Cable cross - 4 sets 8-20 (last set drop set)

Bench Press - 4 sets 5-15

Stand o'head rope ext - 4 sets 12-20

V Bar P'down - 4 sets 10-20

Dips - 2 sets 10 (bodyweight only as left pec was pulling a bit)

LF Dip - 3 sets 8-12

Finished off with cardio 30 minutes on treadmill max incline & speed 4.0


----------



## Neil R

Summary of Friday & the weekends efforts.

Friday - Back & Abs

Chins - 5 sets 8-15 reps (added weight on last 3 sets)

BB Rows - 4 sets 6-15

T-Bar rows - 4 sets 8-12

Rack Deads - 4 sets 4-12

Swiss ball crunch - 25 reps

LF side crunch - 1 set 15 (right side only)

lying side crunch - 2 sets 20 (right side only)

Floor crunches - 2 sets 12

First time in a while that I've attempted Rack deads due to the bulging disc, but I've been doing the back ext machine without issue so thought I'd give it a go. F**kin loved it! 

It felt like my eyeballs were going to pop & my arms would come outta the sockets, but it was an awesome end to the back session....and no adverse effects afterwards, so I'll be including these for the next few weeks!

Cardio after was piss poor though 15 minutes on L12 of the cross-trainer, and I was only going about 5-6km/h and holding on for life.

Saturday - Treadmill max incl sp 4.5km/h 40 mins finishing with a 5 min 'cool-down' working down the incline & then down the speeds.

Sunday - Working in the morning so hit cardio at 3pm

Rolling stairs L6 - 20 mins followed by Grappler for 5 mins

Cardio again this a.m - L8 30 mins


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders & Bi's yesterday evening. Got some Gaspari SuperPump 3.0 (because i wanted the book that came with it) so thought I'd give it a try. Despite being pretty f**ked before I started the session, I set a PB on Shoulder press & managed a pretty heavy shrug. 

Bent DB lats - 4 sets 10-15, last set triple drop, (managed to go a little heavier than last week)

Smith Press - 5 sets 20-2, last set triple drop - (PB on last set, weight only, even though I only did 2 reps)

LF Lats - 3 sets 5-15 last set drop set

BB Shrugs - 4 sets 5-15

LF Press - 2 sets 12 & 5 (facing inwards - was wasted by this point)

Seat DB curl - 3 sets 8-15 last set drop set

Cable curl - 3 sets 8-15

High cable dbl curl - 3 sets 8-12

DB Hammer - 3 sets 10

Up early again for cardio. Great session 30 mins on stationary bike L8 , managed to cover 17.3km!

Pretty quick pace for a fat lad from Bradford!


----------



## Neil R

Just a quick update re:- Diet, based on what I think was being asked in the "Spot Check" thread.

Currently Diet is Carbs = 250-260 training days, 180-220 non-training. Protein is more or less 400g per day fats around 70g

I realise the vagueness of this, but I am not in a position to need to micro manage these things yet as I am still getting leaner doing what I'm doing, and I'm not going to cry or lose sleep over 10-20g carbs.

So until it stops, then at that point I will be much more precise.


----------



## freddee

Am using that Gasp 3.0 think its ok, normally a DY man, my mate doesn't rate it, never found one nox that everyone agreed on though...


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, slight adjustment to last weeks, but using similar principles.

Warm-up

Glute bridges / Abductor machine / adductor machine

Leg Exts - 2 sets - 2 super slow, 5 normal pace(controlled) repeated 3 time for 21 reps total

Seat Leg Press - Same as Leg Ext

Hack Squat - 3 sets 12-15 *

DB SLD - 3 sets 12-15

Lying Leg curl - 3 sets 8-12 (last set with a static hold)

Seat CR - 1 sets 12+20 pulses

Stand CR - 1 set 12+20pulses

* - I did attempt a third set Platz style on the Hack squat, but the knee just said no on the first rep, so I took off a couple plates either side, and went 'regular stance' from the bottom to half way up. Knee seemed okay with this.

Really good workout (except for the Hack squat thing) , legs so pumped I couldn't bend them properly after the seated leg press.

Next week I might just attempt 3 sets of ext & seat leg press.


----------



## Neil R

Had a high carb day on Wednesday. Went pretty well, although as it was a work day, it wasn't exactly optimal, but, it did what I needed it to do. Looking a lot better now, tightening up nicely.

Chest & Tri's yesterday

DB Pullover - 3 sets 12-15

High grip Pec Deck - 4 sets, last set triple drop

LF Incl Chest Press - 4 sets, last set triple drop

Cable crossover - 3 sets, last set drop set

Bench Press - 3 sets, last set triple drop

DB o'head ext - 3 sets 10-15

V bar p'down - 4 sets 10-20 - hit a PB on this

LF Dips - 3 sets, last 2, drop sets

I did want to do proper dips, but both the units were in use and I was in 'full steam' and wasn't about to hinder my session waiting for them.

Hit the rolling stairs for 15 mins afterwards.

Rough night last night, up every hour p1ssing. Making for a real tiring day today...but, its a choice so gotta "suck it up, buttercup!"


----------



## Neil R

Friday -

5:00am - Cardio 30mins (Fat burners & BCAAs - empty stomach??)

7:00pm - Back & Abs

Chins - 4sets 12-7 (last set drop set)

BB Rows - 4 sets 15-8

T-bar - 3 sets 15-8

Behind neck P'dow - 2 sets 15-12

Rack Deads - 3 sets 10-6 (couple more reps than last week on heaviest set)

Hang Leg Raise - 3 x 12

Lying leg raise - 2 x 15-12

Treadmill- Max Incl (15) sp4.2 - 30 mins

Saturday (16/08/14)

9:15am - Rolling stairs - L4 - 30mins

- Cross-trainer - L12 - 15 mins

Sunday (17/08/14)

9:10am - Treadmill - incl 15 Sp4.2-4.4 - 41 mins + 4mins 'cool-down'

Mon (Today)

4:50am - Stationary bike - L8 - 30 mins


----------



## Neil R

Helluva training session last night, for delts. By the time I got onto Bi's I was f**ked! :lol:

Rear Pec Deck - 4 sets 15-8

ss

Wide Upright row - 4 sets 15-12

Smith Press - 4 sets 20-5 last set drop set

LF Lats - 2 x Up the stack sets, followed by an up & down the stack set.

Seat DB shrug - 1 set 15 (2 sec hold at top)

Smith PBN - 2 sets 10-6 (no back support)

Rope cable curl - 2 sets 12 -> 2 arm DB Hammer 1 set 12

Seat DB curl - 3 sets 10-8

Cable curl - 3 sets 15-8

LF Curls - 3 sets 12-8 (static hold on last set)

Cardio - Rolling stairs - L4 20 mins


----------



## Neil R

Yesterdays training.

4:50am - Stationary bike - 30 mins L8

6:45pm - Quads, glutes, hams & calves

1 leg ext - 7 sets 20-10

1 Leg seat Leg Press- 3sets 15-12 -last set drop set

45deg Leg press - 3 sets 40-20 ***

Smith Glute Bridges - 3 sets 12-8

LF Glute sled - 2 sets 20

Lying leg ext - 4 sets 15-7 - last set with extra 2 partials & a static

DB SLD - 3 sets 12-8

Stand CR - 3 sets 20-12 - last 2 sets with 15 half reps at on end of the set.

LF Toe Press - 20 sets 20-15

Wasn't intending on doing cardio, and technically, I didn't but I went on the stepper for 10 mins to hit the glutes.

* = Only using bottom half of the ROM


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> 1 leg ext - 7 sets 20-10
> 
> 1 Leg seat Leg Press- 30sets 15-12 -last set drop set
> 
> 45deg Leg press - 3 sets 40-20 ***


Hey Neil,

Can i trouble you by asking.....

When you say 20-10 or 40-20, how does this work? Is it pyramid sets?



Neil R said:


> 1 Leg seat Leg Press- 30sets 15-12 -last set drop set


And i'm thinking this is a typo... or that you are a machine. 30 sets!! 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> Can i trouble you by asking.....
> 
> 
> 
> Neil R said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 leg ext - 7 sets 20-10
> 
> 1 Leg seat Leg Press- 3sets 15-12 -last set drop set
> 
> 45deg Leg press - 3 sets 40-20 ***
> 
> 
> 
> When you say 20-10 or 40-20, how does this work? Is it pyramid sets?
> 
> And i'm thinking this is a typo... or that you are a machine. 30 sets!!
> 
> Many thanks in advance
Click to expand...

Haha  , the 30 sets was a typo, now edited 

The 1 Leg Ext was just straight sets, but going back and forth between legs, left -> right.

1st weight 2 sets - 20 , 20 (with each leg), 2nd weight 2 sets - 20 , 15 , 3rd weight 2 sets 15 , 12 final weight 1 set 10

Leg Press 3 sets - 40 , 30 & final set of 20.

I have to be careful doing drop sets etc on legs as my knee joint/tendon seems to give.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night.

Watched one of the motivational clips I posted up yesterday before hand as I was feeling pretty depleted. Had a great workout.

DB Pullover - 3sets - 15 / 15 / 12

High grip Pec deck - 4 sets (last set triple drop) - 20 / 15 / 9+1isohold / 6->6->8

LF Incl Press - 4 sets - 15 / 12 / 8 / 7+6 brb

Hammer Press - 4 sets - 12 / 10 / 10 / 8

LF Pec Deck - 3 sets - 10+5 / 10+4 / 7+3 *

DB O'head ext - 4 sets - 20 / 15 / 15 / 8

V bar pressdown - 4 sets - 20 / 15 / 10 / 10

LF Dips - 3 sets (last 2 drop sets) - 12 / 10->8 / 6->8

Finished off with stepper - 3 mins (not feeling this so moved onto crosstrainer for 12 mins)

* - Controlled squeezing reps + faster pumping reps


----------



## Neil R

Loved the 3 day weekend, shame Bank hols aren't more frequent! 

Had a high carb day Saturday ~ 750g

and hit the cardio hard.

Rolling stairs & Grappler, both Sat (30mins & 5 mins) & Sun (40mins & 5 mins) and Monday a.m hit the stepper for 35 mins. Was going to stop at 30min mark as I was about ready to pass out, and then Distrurbed came on my MP3 about 3 mins from the end and I went a bit nuts for the next 8 mins - I was averaging 1500cals/hr pace!

Anyway, had a check in with my trusty 2nd pair of Eyes, down at Aktiv Bodz. Verdict = Don't lose your head and do anything stupid from here on in!

:lol: easier said than done!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> Haha  , the 30 sets was a typo, now edited
> 
> The 1 Leg Ext was just straight sets, but going back and forth between legs, left -> right.
> 
> 1st weight 2 sets - 20 , 20 (with each leg), 2nd weight 2 sets - 20 , 15 , 3rd weight 2 sets 15 , 12 final weight 1 set 10
> 
> Leg Press 3 sets - 40 , 30 & final set of 20.
> 
> I have to be careful doing drop sets etc on legs as my knee joint/tendon seems to give.


Hey Neil,

Just wanted to say a belated thank you for your response. I read it, absorbed it, then totally forgot to post a quick thanks. :doh:

So thank you. :thumb


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Hey Neil,
> 
> Just wanted to say a belated thank you for your response. I read it, absorbed it, then totally forgot to post a quick thanks. :doh:
> 
> So thank you. :thumb


No probs.

I appreciate peoples questions ... sometimes its good to know I'm not just talking to myself! :rofl:


----------



## Neil R

Leg session last night was a really good one (read: painful), pretty much the same setup as last week, but managed more weight &/or more reps, so progression, which is good. 

1Leg ext - 20 / 20 /15 /9+1isohold->5+1isohold

Single seat leg press - 15/7->5 / 7->5

45deg Leg Press - 50 / 23 / 15 *

Smith Glute bridge - 15 / 15 / 12->12

LF glute sled - 20 / 20 / 15

Lying LEg Curl - 15 / 15 / 12 / 5+5pr+1isohold

DB SLD - 15 / 14 / 10

1 Leg CR - 15 / 8

Finished up with treadmill - max incl 15 mins - legs were total jelly, hence not doing/being able to do any longer.

Cardio this morning was possibly the hardest 40 mins so far. Legs have that real deep numbish soreness, and I was knackered from only having 2-3 hours sleep. But I'm trying to get sht of these last few pounds so its going to take something extra.

*"If you want what you've never had, you've got to go where you've never been"*


----------



## Neil R

I've got to admit, yesterday, and the start of today, have been the toughest of the prep so far.

I threw in a low carb (for me) day, to try break through the plateau, and get my body tapping into these last stores of bodyfat, as, whilst I'm probably the leanest I've ever been, there are still aspects I want to tighten up on.

So yesterday was 40mins on the bike at 5 am, low cabs through the day, walking to work & home and sunbed prior to evening cardio which was 40mins on the stepmill (rolling stairs).

Oddly, the bowl of eggs afterwards just didn't quite hit the mark! LOL

Today, my body decided to spite me, and wake me at 3:45am to do cardio, knowing I would go back to bed for the sake of an extra 30mins, as I would sleep right through the alarm, so 45mins on the bike was suffered. Took a while for the nausea to pass after that, but, carbs are being bumped back up to 270g today.


----------



## Neil R

Bit of a tough weekend, this time round.

Only lasted 15 mins on cardio on Saturday. Managed to have 2 hypos in that time, so I took it as my body telling me it was done.

So, Sunday was a high carbs day. Aimed to get 750-800 but managed to get another meal in at the end which took it to 950.

Feel way better today ... lets see how long that lasts!


----------



## Neil R

It lasted til about half hour after I made the last post

Still, with 800mg caffeine as a pre-workout, I managed to have a good delts & Bi's session, and fire off 25 mins on the cross-trainer afterwards.

16 sets for delts, 15 sets for biceps + cardio all in 100mins. Pretty intense.

(I can provide a more detailed breakdown of the session, if anyone is even slightly interested)


----------



## Neil R

Yesterdays schedule:-

5am - Cardio - stationary bike - L8 30 mins

8:30am - walk to work - 30 mins (not cardio, but 'activity that I take into account)

5:10pm - walk home from work - unfortunately, a decent portion of this is uphill, which I am not feeling the love for right now

7:10pm - Quads, glutes, hams & calves

Quads = Single leg ext - 4 sets, single seated leg Press - 4sets, 45deg Leg Press - 4 sets

Glutes = Smith Glute Bridge - 2 sets, LF Glute Sled - 1 set

Hams = Lying Leg Curl - 4 sets, Seat Leg Curl - 3 sets

Calves = LF Toe Press - 2 sets

Single leg ext were done slow and squeezing for the first 3 sets, with the final set fast paced

45deg Leg Press - Feet on lower outer area of the platform, and using the bottom half ROM

LF Toe Press - Kept my legs straighter for this, which really put the contraction deep into the centre of the gastroc.

Sets done, as usual, with drop sets, negatives &/or static holds


----------



## Neil R

Wednesdays daily routine (Non weights day) :-

5:00 am - Cardio - Stationary bike - L8 - 30 mins

Shower

Cook turkey for the day

6:45 - Meal 1

7:00 - 8:00am - Ice Knee

Prep meals for the day, pack bags

8:30 - Walk to work - 30 mins

10:00 - Meal 2

13:00 - Meal 3

15:15 - Meal 4

17:00 - Walk home - 30 mins

17:30 - Meal 5 + housework (real rock'n'nRoll eh?!!  )

18:30 - Sunbed

19:15 - Gym - Cardio - StepMill - L4 40mins

20:30 - Meal 6

21:00 - Cook + Housework

22:00 - Bed (attempt to sleep)

I noticed last night, I only got up 3 times to pee, so looks like i'm getting closer to being "stage ready"


----------



## Neil R

Weekend schedule:-

Saturday - 09:00 - Cardio - Stepmill 20 mins @ L6

Grappker 10 mins

Low carb day ~ 170g

Check-in with Gaz at Aktiv Bodz. Verdict = 'On target - don't f**k it up in the last 2 weeks!' 

Sunday - 09:10 - Cardio

Stepper 5 mins - knee not liking this at all, so switched to

Recumbant Bike - 35 mins @ L12

High Carb day ~850g

Next two weeks will see a tapering off of the intensity of cardio, and there will be a little manipulation with my carb sources, to see how I react. Good thing about being so lean is you notice within a day.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> I noticed last night, I only got up 3 times to pee, so looks like i'm getting closer to being "stage ready"


Hey Neil,

What's the link between number of night pees and being stage ready?

Cheers


----------



## Neil R

Just something from experience. Less bodyfat, less water retention so less night-time peeing.

Not scientific, but i don't really care,; most experienced competitors know that they also sweat less when they are nearly stage ready, as their is less 'crap' in the system holding onto it. The closer to stage ready I am, the less fluctuations in bodyweight through the day, the less sweating I do and the less I pee at night. Its pretty much water in = water out, as opposed to when I'm fatter, when water in < water out (which is both annoying, and play havoc with attempts to sleep!  )


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Cheers Neil,

Makes sense. 

I'm still quite new to "bodybuilding" and this is my first forum with serious competing bodybuilders so hadn't come across that sort of statement before.

Cheers again for your reply.


----------



## Neil R

No probs.

If you don't ask the question, you'll never know the answer!


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> Next two weeks will see a tapering off of the intensity of cardio, and there will be a little manipulation with my carb sources, to see how I react. Good thing about being so lean is you notice within a day.


The slight diet tweaks are noticable.

Cardio intensity has been reduced, although this means I am managing 40mins sessions.

Managed to force myself to not do Post-workout cardio last night as well. It's odd, but you kinda go into auto-pilot/groundhog day and just do it, regardless.


----------



## Neil R

Last leg session before the show last night, so wanted to make it a good one. It was 

I have to be honest, I did load up on Ibuprofen & smother my knee with Voltarol gel, but it was worth it. Felt so good to have a solid leg session. Really gave me the pick-me-up I needed!


----------



## Plod

Whatever it takes eh? lol


----------



## Neil R

You got it!


----------



## Neil R

Really battling the mind games right now. Those self-doubts are trying to creep in....f**kers :frown:

Everything has been going relatively well until now...gonna be a rough week ahead!


----------



## Neil R

Well, the difference a few days can make.

High carbs this weekend really did the job. Just need to slowly drop water over the next 5 days and I'm on track to surpass any/all previous outings.


----------



## Neil R

9 litres water put away yesterday.

About 9 trips to the toilet through the night (well, between 10:30pm and 3:30am when I got up)

I think I need to slow the water loss a little! LOL


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so heres a slightly more indepth view of the weekend.

Woke up Saturday morning, and (finally) weighed myself, and checked out how I was looking; 97kg on an empty stomach.

I was dry, tight, reasonably full and had striations in triceps glutes, quads & even some evident in the abs.

I was happy. Finally I had hit a show and peaked on the day.

From there, the plan was trickle the dry carbs in and slowly keep filling out whist remaining dry.

Unfortunately, that went drastically wrong about 10 minutes after the first meal, when I only just made it to the toilet on time.

I had picked up a stomach bug, and was not doing well. I was immediately into "damage limitation" mode.

Once my bowels had settled, I went downstairs, and tried to put some dry carbs back in, historically, good old Ryvita's help to dry my insides and halt this kind of thing.

Alas, not this time. 5 mins later I wa on the toilet again losing fluid and fullness.

I weighed myself again, 2kg (4.5lbs) lost in about 3 hours, and from there on I didn't eat or drink anything til i weighed in at the show. 95kg, 1/2kg less than last year and with the doubts racing through my head as to what had gone wrong, and how.

I started to feel a little better when we were getting changed & I could see, even though I had lost a lot of that fullness, and vascularity, iwas still by far the leanest in my class, and I felt confident I had actually still managed to win this, and get that qualification.

When they anounced me second, and, more importantly, there was no envelope with the trophy, I was devastated. It took every ounce of professionalism to keep smiling and not make myself look like an arsehole...and more importantly, not to disrespect my fellow competitors, but I was dying inside. I had given everything for this one show, a full 52 weeks planning and working towards it, starting from the day immediatly after stepping offstage last year, and I had still fallen short.

Last year, my motivation was that I had had the worst competetive season of my life, coming last in both shows, and if people think I was focused & driven last year, they have no idea as to what this year will be like.

I will NOT be denied next time. To give an example, when all the other competitiors were hitting Pizza hut, Nandos, curry houeses etc on Saturday night, I was at home eating Oats & whey isolate. I was up Sunday morning on the stepmill, and my diet had already been planned and has commenced.

As stated in a previous thread, my plans are, Immediately...rehydrate & heal up the joint aches/pains. Target the improvements I need to make (staying leaner so the improvements that manifest, I can see are stage worthy and not just fat/water), see what feedback comes back (I got the e-mail of one of the Officials, so I'll see if they validate my own thinking, or if they see additional aspects) and adjust the plan accordingly; then it'll just be monitor the improvements and hit the stage when I feel they are noticable enough for me to get the invite without question. Might be as early as North-west or North in May/June. On the plus side, I know that the plan I used last year has worked so I'll keep the momentum going with that.

My journey "To Hell and Back Again..." has not finished yet....


----------



## Neil R

As part of my progress plan, I am making a concerted effort to take regular update pics.

Putting aside the fact that I actually hate photo's of myself, I am sucking it up, as the regular pics will further make me accountable, and remove the potential for seeing improvements where they are not, this will also work well, as I always seem to look considerably worse in photos that I do in the mirror - I had considered that I might have turned into one of those guys you see at the gym that looks in the mirror and see's "Mr Universe" when really, they are more "Mr Muscle" - so, given this, i took the first set last night (would you believe I only just found out that I can set a timer delay on my phone!??)

As cringe-worthy as its going to be, I think monthly progress photo's are going to be invaluable to me to ensure the improvements I make are manifesting properly


----------



## Neil R

Having cringed several times, and looked at the photos I took. The main areas I seem to need to address are :-

1) Arm size/thickness

2) Chest size/thickness

3) Quad size

The plan, for the next few months (which will have continual assessments regrading progress) are as follows

1)Arms are now being trained twice a week.

- This flies in the face of everything I believe regarding over-training etc ; however, having never tried twice a week training, it is now at the point where I have tried pretty much everything else, so its time to bite the bullet. I'll be hitting them twice a week for the next month, and monitoring how they look, fullness and recovery etc.

I am structuring the week as follows :-

DAY 1 - Delts & Arms - Compound movements for Bi's, isolation movements for Tri's

DAY 2 - Legs - I'll come on to this later

DAY 3 - Rest

DAY 4 - Chest & Arms - Isolation movements for Bi's, compound for Tri's

DAY 5 - Back & Abs

DAYs 6 & 7 - Rest - Although I will use these days for Cardio, if I fell I am getting too 'sloppy'.

2) Chest size/thickness

- The improvements I have made over the last year, I am happy with, so I will be continuing with this. However, if the twice a week arms sessions bring results, then I will alternate months, one month hitting arms twice a week, the following month hitting chest twice a week.

3) Quad size

- I already know that the essential fix required for this is to get my back & knee healed; as heavy leg sessions really bring the results for me. As such, I am getting deep tissue massage every other week, and I am looking into osteopaths in my local area.

I feel these two therapies will complement each other, and enable me to get me back to squatting and leg-pressing, which I have been unable to do with any real purpose for months, and it is showing.


----------



## Neil R

Managed to get booked in with an Osteopath for tomorrow morning...which was a stroke of luck!

So, Phase 1 of the improvements plan is underway = GET HEALED!


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night, nothing to strenuous, just get a bit of blood flowing, aid recovery, and make sure I don't do any further damage.

Pulldowns - 4 sets

Hammer Pulldown - 3 sets

Hammer Rows - 4 sets (both arms together)

LF Pulldowns - 3 sets

LF Back ext - 2 sets

LF Crunch - 1 set

Lying leg raise - 2 sets

Swiss ball crunch - 2 sets

Had first session at osteopath this morning. A bit of adjustments to my neck & upper spine. Gotta say, it feels better already. less hindrance in walking, and better posture. Got booked in next week. 8:30am and then I'm with my Deep Tissue therapist at 10:30.

My aim is to be able to squat, pain free by Christmas.


----------



## Neil R

Good delt & arms session last night, had a little play about with technique & body positioning that really payed dividends.

Rev Pec Deck - 4 sets, last set Rest-paused

Lf Laterals - 3 sets, last set finished with 10 pulses. - *

LF shoulder Press - 4 sets, last set with 5 pulses.

Alt DB curl - 4 sets

Cable curl - 3 sets

alt DB Hammer - 3 sets

Single DB tri ext - 3 sets

DB Kickbacks - 3 sets - **

Rope Pressdowns - 3 sets - ***

* = Sat approx 6" away from the chest pad

** = lying on a low incline bench

*** = Pushing rope handles outwards at the bottom

NB - I can provide weights & reps if people are interested!?


----------



## crazycal1

Id be interested in hearing if sets are cumulative fatigue or done to failure along with reps n weights ?


----------



## Neil R

Rev Pec Deck - 36x15+1pc / 48 x 15+1pc / 60x12 / 72x8,2,1 - last set failure on each of the three of the drops

Lf Laterals - 50x15/65x15/80x10+1pulses - last set to failure

LF shoulder Press - 50x12 / 60x12/70x10/70x5+5pulses - last 2 sets to failure

Alt DB curl - 16x10/20x10/24x10/28x8 - not to failure, just short

Cable curl - 48x15/60x12/72x12 - last set to failure, last two reps were cheat reps

Alt DB Hammer - 22x10/28x10/34x10 - not to failure, just short

Single DB tri ext - 30x20/37.5x15/46.5x11 - last set failure

DB Kickbacks - 10x12/12x10/12x8 - last set failure

Rope Pressdowns - 36x20/48x15/48x12 - not to failure, just short

- All weights in KG


----------



## Neil R

Great leg session last night. As anyone on my Facebook already knows, I managed to squat last night for the first time in months.

And after just one seesion with the osteopath! can't wait to see the progress I make after a few more session, needless to say, he's got himself a client for life!

Leg ext (sat back) - 40x15->50x15->60x12,3 / 60x15->70x12,3->80x8,7

Leg Ext (sat fwd ) - 50x15->60x10,4->70x8,4 / 50x15->60x8,4->70x6,4

Seat leg Press - 100x15/140x15/180x14+1neg

Smith squat - +40x15 / +80x12 / +120x6 - *

Lying leg curl - 20x15 / 25x12 / 30x20,5 / 35x15 - **

LF Toe Press - 80x25 / 100x15,5 / 100x25 - ***

* = 5lb plat underneath toes

** = first two sets Kai Greene style, last two sets regular

*** = last set faster, more ballistic reps

N.B - the " , " means temporary failure, so 12,3 = 12 reps to failure, short 5-10secs rest then 3 reps


----------



## Neil R

Todays diet

Meal 1 - 125g Oats, 15g Currents, 200ml LEW, 25g Whey Isolate

Meal 2 - 110g Quinoa, 150g 5% Beef

Meal 3 - 110g Quinoa, 150g 5% Beef

Meal 4 - 110g Quinoa, 150g 5% Beef

Meal 5 - 4 slices Burgan Bread (small loaf), 30g 1/2 fat cheese, 100g Chicken, 2 tsp Branston Pickle, 75g gluten free granola, 100g 0% fat Greek yoghurt w/biocultures

Meal 6 - 3 whole eggs, 200ml LEW, 90g Sardines


----------



## crazycal1

saw you right something on Fb about the night before your first show where you nailed a pizza? i think and you said your condition was great..

you said it was too much of a head fcuk to try it again altho i think a mate agreed with you?

you thought about experimenting with it for a specific day but which isnt a show day..

presumably its something to do with the salt/carbs?

its not quite the same thing but ive had some decent pics the day after a pizza albeit with a clean week preceding it..


----------



## Neil R

That wasn't me.

Been many years since I last had pizza, and I've never had it the night before a show.

Be interested to know who it was though!


----------



## crazycal1

lmao... i`m not sure who that`d be then..

mustve been something i saw from a link of 1 of your recent status`


----------



## Neil R

You bugger!!

I'm gonna spend days now scrolling through my FB to see who it was! :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

just had a look, no idea.. lol

i read it after your show tho..

q for you..

have you or do you take a week off work around a show weekend?

i`m not aware of any competitors doing it, but i`d have thought that it`d be the standard thing to do..


----------



## Neil R

For the qualifiers I take two days before & two days after.

For the Finals I booked 1 week before & 1 week after....I've not cancelled this this year so got two more days in work then 2 weeks off! 

Only post I can see after the show is



> "Not looking like too many competitors are having oats as there post comp treat.
> 
> Guess they must think their condition was bang on..."


----------



## crazycal1

nope it wasnt that, there was definetly some deep crust deliciousness going on in the comment lol

good stuff!


----------



## Neil R

Just scrolled down the last 4 months of status updates & only mention of pizza I can see is Marion being told by someone that she needs pizza, when she was dieting.

But I doubt its that.

Must've been someone else & maybe I commented?


----------



## crazycal1

anythings possible.. my short term memory is non existent..


----------



## Neil R

Don't know what was going on with me last night, but I had a raging hunger, and was burning up.

I literally spent about an hour sat, in my pants, with the door & windows open trying to cool down. (My vascularity was crazy though! :lol: )

Ended up having an extra meal of granola, greek yoghurt & oats with apple, cinnamon & raisins.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night. Felt really good, although the pump was rather restrictive. I've finished the Superpump 3.0, and am experimenting with Avanafil. So far, it works! 

Incl Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x9/110x4,2 - last two sets to the point where another rep wouldn't have been possible

Bench Press - 60x15/80x12/100x7,3,3,2 - as incline bench

LF Pec Deck - 60x15/70x15/80x10+2/80x8+4 - * to point where technique breaks down

1 arm high grip pec deck - 36x12/42x12 - to point where technique breaks down

2 arm high grip pec deck - 60x12 - to point where technique breaks down

EZ cable Preacher - 48x15/60x12/66x6+1static - last two sets to failure. Static held to failure

High cable dbl bi curl - 24x15/36x12/42x10 - to point where technique breaks down

DB conc - 35x10x35x10 (lbs) - to point where technique breaks down

EZ Cbl P'down - 72x20/90x15/106x15 - ** last set to fail

CG smith bench - +40x15/60x12/80x9/100x6->60x10 - as Incl bench

LF Dip - 105x15/115x10/125x8 - last two sets to failure

* - the +2 & +4 denoted faster reps

** - Elbows flared out


----------



## crazycal1

What sort of rest periods do u use?


----------



## Neil R

Between sets in general or the Rest-pause?


----------



## crazycal1

Average usual between sets..

Id guess on rest pause u take what u need n that increases thru out the set..


----------



## Neil R

Between sets, its about 45secs to a minute for the most part. Maybe 2 mins for really hard sets like squats.

The above Chest & Arms workout took about 75mins to complete, for a total of 32 sets. (counting drop sets & triple drops as just 1 set)


----------



## Neil R

Not sure if Pictures arer able to be uploaded yet? Its not letting me, but that might be my connection.

Anyway, heres a short vid clip of the 2014 UKBFF u100kg class that I did last month. {Hope it plays okay!}

[video=youtube;uK5wsozN1mc]


----------



## crazycal1

Did u upload that with tappatalk?

UV got a good waistline dude?


----------



## Neil R

No, I don't have Tapatalk. Just uploaded as a link to Youtube.

Doesn't play for me though (annoyingly!)


----------



## Neil R

Delts & arms last night, really loving this workout split. Definately seeing some improvements in the arms.

Just need to be carefull with elbows & overuse symptoms. Although, I feel this will be handled by the fact I'll be doing the 2 x a week on arms for one month, then switching to 2 x a week chest, so this should save the ol' elbows 

Smith Press - +40x20/+60x15/+80x12/+100x7,1RP - bringing bar down to chest

Rev pec-Deck - 30x20/42x15/54x15/66x6->54x4->42x8 - first three set last rep held in peak contraction for a second or three

LF Laterals - 60x15/75x12/90x6+5pulses->70x5+6pulses

Hang clean & press - 60x8/80x3

Alt DB curl - 17.5x10/22x10/28x10/32.5x8

Cable Curl - 48x20/60x15/78x12 - last set was 8 strict reps then 4 with a bit of cheat

Rope Hammer curl - 60x15/72x12

Rope O'head tri ext - 48x15/60x12/66x10 - Everything kept stable & strict to isolate the long head

Rope Cable Kickback - 36x15/42x12/48x12 - Everything kept stable & strict to isolate the tricep

EZ Bar Rev P'down - 36x15/48x12/60x12

Great pump & vascularity looking crazy ~ ~ ~ especially as I'm not a very vascular person normally!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

how long did that beast of a workout take?


----------



## Neil R

Approx 80 mins. But they gym was pretty busy, what with it being Monday & all the "weekend excess guilt complex" trainees being in.


----------



## Neil R

Current supplement use :-

2.5mg ThymosinB-4 per week

Whey Iso - 1 scoop with egg wites @ breakfast 2 scoops post W/o

BCAA's intra & post w/o

Clen -100ug Mon/Wed/Fri

Flexicose - 1 dose every night

CLO - 10ml in a morning

Digestive enzymes - As & when required

Mulit vits - daily

Vit C - 3g Daily

Black Bombs - 1 tab pre -workout

ReLoad - 3 caps at night daily

D3 - 2000iu with Reload

ZMA - 3 caps with Reload

Looks a lot when written down!


----------



## Neil R

Current supplement use :-

2.5mg ThymosinB-4

Whey Iso - 1 scoop with egg wites @ breakfast 2 scoops post W/o

BCAA's intra & post w/o

Clen -100ug Mon/Wed/Fri

Flexicose - 1 dose every night

CLO - 10ml in a morning

Digestive enzymes - As & when required

Mulit vits - daily

Vit C - 3g Daily

Black Bombs - 1 tab pre -workout

ReLoad - 3 caps at night daily

D3 - 2000iu with Reload

ZMA - 3 caps with Reload

Looks a lot when written down!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Neil R said:


> Approx 80 mins. But they gym was pretty busy, what with it being Monday & all the "weekend excess guilt complex" trainees being in.


it's also international chest day lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Neil R said:


> Current supplement use :-
> 
> 2.5mg ThymosinB-4
> 
> Whey Iso - 1 scoop with egg wites @ breakfast 2 scoops post W/o
> 
> BCAA's intra & post w/o
> 
> Clen -100ug Mon/Wed/Fri
> 
> Flexicose - 1 dose every night
> 
> CLO - 10ml in a morning
> 
> Digestive enzymes - As & when required
> 
> Mulit vits - daily
> 
> Vit C - 3g Daily
> 
> Black Bombs - 1 tab pre -workout
> 
> ReLoad - 3 caps at night daily
> 
> D3 - 2000iu with Reload
> 
> ZMA - 3 caps with Reload
> 
> Looks a lot when written down!


it is a lot! you must be a supplement company's wet dream mate lol.

how much all of that set you back?

Clen is my dirty little friend in times of prep but great for when you have a heavy chest mid-cold/man flu.


----------



## Neil R

TBH i've no idea what it costs.

Most of my supplements I get from Aktiv Bodz in Bradford { Muscle Supplements | Muscle Meals }. I've know Gary & Trace for 20+ years and he gives me most at a decent price, certainly way less than the RRP.

The Black Bombs I got for free  and most other stuff I buy in Bulk which saves in the long run, but everything I use, is Essential (at that point in time) so the cost doesn't really concern me. If that makes sense?


----------



## Neil R

Loving my leg sessions lately. 4 week consecutive that I've been able to squat. This is looking very promising! 

And, i'm making progress each week.

Leg ext (back) - 50x20->60x15,5->70x12 / 60x20->70x12,3->80x7,3

Leg Ext (Forward) - 52.5x20->62.5x12,3->72.5x9,2 / 55x14,6->65x11,4->75x6,3

Seat leg Press - 100x20/140x20/180x15/195x10

Smith squat - +40x15/80x15/120x12/160x4

Lying Leg Curl - 20x15/25x12/30x6->6/35x8+1static/35x7+1static *

LF Toe Press - 80x25/100x20/120x15/140x15

1 Leg Stand CR - 6pl x12,4

* - First 3 & half sets Kai Greene style "->" signifies switch to standard style leg curl.

Workout took approx 100mins. The UTR Leg ext really fubar'd me, and then I jumped onto the seat Leg Press (which I feel is more of a Hack squat) within about 30 secs of the last set on Leg Ext.

Knee was a bit 'achey' afterwards, but it seems okay today.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

makes sense! 

I used to get the majority of my supps for free every month so when its on a deal like that you take little notice of what the stacked up RRP is haha.

what's the black bombs? apart from setting off all kinds of MI5 word search sensors


----------



## Neil R

Its the Dorian Yates fat burner/Pre w/o

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Black+Bombs&client=firefox-a&hs=LMZ&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&channel=nts&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=NXhHVOXbGYOu7AaL14CwAQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1130&bih=368#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=KerfNTo26Aol4M%253A%3B-_5qnRZBrs0o7M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.theproteinwarehouse.co.uk%252Fmedia%252Fcatalog%252Fproduct%252Fcache%252F1%252Fimage%252F265x265%252F8a02aedcaf38ad3a98187ab0a1dede95%252Fb%252Fl%252Fblackbomb-new.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.theproteinwarehouse.co.uk%252Fdorian-yates-black-bombs-90-tablets.html%3B265%3B265


----------



## Neil R

another really good session last night. Chest & arms...spoilt only by trapping my finger under a 20kg DB 

Incl Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x12/120x8/140x2->100x6,3

Bench Press - 60x15/80x12/100x10/120x6/120x4->100x5

Incl Cable fly - 30x15/36x12/42x8

Pec Deck - 48x15/60x12/60x10+6pulses/60x8+1

EZ Cable Preach - 42x15/54x12/72x6->34x5

Cable dbl Bi Curl - 30x15/36x12/42x8

DB conc curl - 35x10/40x10x/45x8 (lbs)

Smith CG Bench - +40x15/80x12/100x6/100x3->80x4

Dips - Bdy x12/+20x12/+40x6+1 -> bdy x7

EZ Bar P'down - 78x20/96x15/126x10->106x8 - Elbows out


----------



## Neil R

Back on Friday. Gym was surprisingly busy so i couldn't get onto some of the equipment when I wanted to, but just changed the order of things...worked out great! 

Wasn't sure how my grip would fair after the incident on Thursday, but I didn't skip a beat, even progressed on some lifts!

Pulldowns (Behind neck) - 96x15/120x15/144x12/168x12/192x10 (lbs)

Hammer Pulldown - 80x12/120x12/140x10/160x8

Bent over rows - 60x12/80x12/90x12/100x6,2

Chins - Bdy x 12/+10x11+1/+10x10+2scap rots

Low pulley (D-Handle) - 72x15/90x15 *

Hip crunch -20 / 15 /15

ss

Lying Leg Raise - 15 / 12 / 10

Crunch (floor) - 15 /15 /15

LF Crunch - 35x15/35x15

* - Standing and bent over

Sat - cardio - 50 mins walk

Sun - Cardio - 56 mins on Bike ( @ Home) - 710cals

Cardio was because of some somewhat excessive post workout feedings. Nothing dirty or "cheat" but way too high in carbs (170g+  )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

garrrg... i hated that at my last gym, the DB rack was welded up L brackets and if you put the db in the rack slightly out of line you'd be left with a blood blister!


----------



## Neil R

The nails turned blue.

Looking like I'm going to have to pop it at some point...Not looking forward to that


----------



## Incredible Bulk

paint the rest blue, it fits in then  lol


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Arms again last night. Another good session, think I might have got a PB or two in there 

Smith Press - +40x20/60x15/80x15/100x8/80x8

Rev pec Deck - 36x20+1pc/48x15+1pc/60x10+1pc/72x4+1iso->54x2+1ixo->36x8

LF Lats - 60x20/75x15/85x10+5pulses->65x6+6pulses->45x1pc

LF shoulder press - 40x10+2pr/50x6+4pr/50x6pr *

Alt DB curl - 17.5x10/24x10/30x10/35x5->20x8

BB Curl - 40x12/50x10+2ch/55x8+2ch

EZ cable o'head ext - 48x20/66x15/84x4->60x4 **a

Rope cable kickback - 36x12/42x7+1pr/42x8 **b

Straight bar tri ext - 48x15->60x12->72x6->60x10->48x10->36x20 ***

* - Partial reps done at bottom of ROM. Same s the pulses, but slower rep speed.

**a - on back on a sit up bench set at max incline

**b - same as above but face down

*** - Bent over at approx 45deg bar going from forehead and out, keeping elbows fixxed in position (as much as possible)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

liking the notation!!

why two OH press movements bud? with two press movements for chest also the front delts are well covered


----------



## Neil R

The second ones (on the LifeFitness machine) were facing into the machine (so like a behind neck press). I've found doing both seem to get the gains in my delts better than doing more of one & alternating week by week.

Plus, my rear delt were f**kered after the C&P last week, so just needed to give them a bit of a break


----------



## Neil R

Incredible-Bulk said:


> liking the notation!!


Just hope it makes sense to people.

I'm assuming they'd ask if it didn't?


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, progressed on the previous weeks. Threw in something a bit different to start it off, which ruined my quads (in a good way  )

Leg Ext - 25x35 / 55x15 / 75x15 / 95x15 / 115x11+4pr

ss

Sissy squat - xx / Bdy x 15 / bdy x 15 / bdy x 12 / bdy x 10

LF Seat Hack - 100x20/140x20/180x16/195x12+1pr --- almost got the b***rd!! :lol:

Smith Squat - +40x15/80x12/120x12/160x6

Lying Leg curl - 20x15/25x15/30x15/35x12/40x6+1static

Smith SLD - +40x12/80x8

Stand CR - 20x20/20x15

ss

Calf raise (off block) -bdy x 30 / bdy x 20

ss

Calf raise (on floor) -bdy x 30 / bdy x 20

Finished off with stretches to Hams , quads & periformis.

NB - LF Hack - prev known as LF Leg Press. I consider a Leg Press any machine where the footplate moves & the back support is fixed, whereas a Hack is where the footplate is fixed & the sled/back support moves, hence me changing the name


----------



## Neil R

Woke up early this morning, so decided to get on the bike and do a bit of light cardio. 41 mins whilst watching Dennis James "Back to Basics 2". Damn, the physique on that guy was crazy!

Supprising how much fresher I feel in a morning after doing this!?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dennis james always looked great in the gym but never nailed it for the stage, shame!

i love morning cardio for preps as its a good way to start the day, especially for the metabollic effect of firing up the metabolism. Not a fan of sitting on a bike though, unless you're going balls to the wall like a spin class you are just twiddling your legs in a non weight bearing fashion


----------



## Neil R

Incredible-Bulk said:


> Not a fan of sitting on a bike though, unless you're going balls to the wall like a spin class you are just twiddling your legs in a non weight bearing fashion


I'm not doing it to build my legs though, I'm doing it to get blood flowing around my body and giving a slight metabolic lift in a morning.

Its doing the job, so thats about as much thinking about it as I'm going to do.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i was taking cardio/fat loss perspective. If you're going for metabolic lift then its golden, especially when you add in HIIT bursts!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & arms last night. Plenty of extended sets, so didn't surpass any weight or reps on last week, but thin intensity was sky high 

Incl Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x12/120x7/140x2->100x8->60x11 <- pause for a second at bottom onlast drop

Bench Press - 60x15/80x12/100x10/120x3+1rp->100x4,3,4rp's

Pec Deck - 48x12/60x12/72x8+4pulses->54x4+2->36x10+4pulses

Incl Cable fly - 30x12/36x8/36x2slow,5->30x2slow,4 *

1 arm Cable Preach - 24x15/30x12/36x8+2neg

Cable dbl Bi Curl - 30x15/36x11/36x11 **

LF machine curl - 40x9/40x9 -NB-

Smith CG Bench - +40x15/60x12/80x12/100x5+1pr->80x6

Dips - Bdy x15/+20x12/+40x6->bdy x8

Straight Bar P'down - 78x20/96x18/140x6->108x8->96x8 - Elbows out

* - 2 slow - approx 10 secs per rep - followed by normal speed reps

** - Last 5 reps with 1 sec hold @ Peak contraction

-NB- this gave me elbow/forearm pain so dropped


----------



## crazycal1

Got any tennis elbow fixes Neil?


----------



## Neil R

Have you tried one of those elbow strap things? i've heard they're reasonably effective.

Ultimate Performance All-Day Air Tennis Elbow Support - Arm & Elbow Supports - Supports & Braces - PhysioRoom.com


----------



## crazycal1

I have n it works sometimes when I get it..

Can't get in with voodoo flossing tho..

Saw someone using one of those shock pads recently in bicep tendonitis..

Any idea if its worth buying?

Rest doesn't help.

So just working around it now for months..


----------



## Neil R

Can't say I've any experience with that bud, sorry.

I use BPC-157 with good effect though.


----------



## crazycal1

Mate of mine suggested another peptide imaporalin? or something.. Not an option unfortunately..


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs yesterday. A few tweaks to things.Really gave some good results. Will remember these for future 

Chins - Bdy x 15/bdy x12/+25x4+1pr->bdy x3+1pr/+15x5+1pr->bdy x4 *

B.O.B Rows - 50x15/70x12/80x10/90x7

Hammer P'down - 80x15/120x12/140x8+4ch/160x6->80x10

B'hnd neck P'down - 120x12/156x12/192x10 (lbs)

LF Back Ext - 85x15/105x15/125x12/145x6

Twists - 25 / 20

ss

Vacuum's - 5 / 5

Hip Crunch - 25 /20

* Elbows forward - gave a better contraction in the belly of the lats. - Feeling sore today 

Last week saw the last week of training arms 2 x a week. Through November will see Chest being hit 2 x a week.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest yesterday. First day of 2 x weekly chest training sessions. Think I'm going to like this, had a sneaky bit of posing practice afterwards, great pump, fullness improved and actually felt quite good (for once) about how I was looking.

Smith Press - +40x20/60x15/80x12/100x8/105x6->80x5

Revpec deck - 36x20+1iso/48x14+1iso/60x6+1static ->42x5+1st /60x5+1st->42x6

LF Laterals - 62.5x15+1st /77.5x11+3pr/92.5x3+5pr/80x10pr

D-Handle U'right row -36x20+1pc/48x20+1pc/60x15+1pc *

DB Pullover - 25x12/35x12/35x12 (lbs)

High grip Pec deck - 42x15/54x12/54x10+2pr

low grip Pec Deck - 48x12/60x10+2/60x10+2pr **

Cable fly - 30x12/36x12/36x12

* - Thumbs facing body

** - Leaning back at approx 30deg


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. I was supposed to be training with someone, but she chickened out :lol:

She'll be gratefully as it was a bit of a brutal one. Legs + Slipknot = Extreme pain (which also means extreme gains!  )

Leg Ext - 50x20->60x15->70x12 / 60x20->70x15->80x12 / 70x20->80x11,4->90x7,4

LF Seat hack - 100x20/140x20/180x20/200x11+1

Smith Squat - +40x15/80x12/120x12/160x5->120x4

Hack Squat - +40x12/80x10/110x6 *

Lying leg Ext - 20x15/25x12/30x12+1static/35x7+1static

Stand CR - 20x20 / 25x15 / 30x12

ss

CR (Block) - Bdy x15+5pulses / 20 / 15

ss

CR (Floor) - Bdy x 20 / 20 / 15

* - Tom Platz Style

statics were held for approx 20 secs

Session took approx 75mins


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Think she definitely dodged a bullet there. 

Neil, with your routine you start if with a lower weight and then build up each set. Is this kind of like a working warmup?

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, I view then as "feel sets". In so far as I'm focusing on two main aspects. Firstly, finding the specific contraction in the muscle, and secondly, getting some blood flow through those target muscles to warm them up.

Since doing this, I've found a few benefits, fewer training related injuries, I can use lighter weights but they feel just as heavy, which also means I get another type of progression within my workouts, so intensity is even higher. Plus the pumps can be crazy!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Results without injuries. The holy grail. 

And final question... Do you have a number of sets in mind per exercise?

Just notice your first exercise had 9 sets!! (Poor quads) but others were 3-5 sets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> Leg Ext - 50x20->60x15->70x12 / 60x20->70x15->80x12 / 70x20->80x11,4->90x7,4


With these, i only view it as 3 sets, albeit they are up-the-rack, so can be seen as 9.

The "->" denotes I'm going straight to this, with only enough rest to move the pin up the stack by 10kg. The " / " denotes the end of that set, where I have a 45-75secs rest.

I don't really have a fixed number of sets in mind. Generally, I'm aiming for a specific contraction and getting more than a certain amount of reps, whether its 12 , 15 or 20+, and I increment the weight each set until I don't get them.

e,g - If I set a target of 12 reps, my last set would be when I've only got 10 or 11 & maybe a partial where I've tried for that 12th rep.

If I get too few reps, like on squats, I'll do a drop set or even triple drop, as punishment


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I'm with you now. Thanks for the decryption. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night. Okay session, weights down a little on some lifts, but good contractions. I think the severe soreness in the legs had an impact, you don't realise how much your legs help you on other exercises. Stability is kinda important! 

Incl Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x12/120x6,2/120x4->100x6

Bench Press - 60x12/80x12/100x8/100x5,3

Hammer Decl - 40x12/80x12/100x8+4pr/110x6+5pr->80x6+4pr

Alt DB Curl - 18x10/24x10/30x10/35x7

EZ Cbl Preach - 36x20/54x9+1/66x7+1

EZ 21's - 35kg / 35 / 40

O'head EZ cbl ext - 36x20/54x15/66x12

CG smith press - +40x12/60x12/80x10/100x2->80x4

Dips - bdy x15/+25x12/+50x2+1->bdy x6


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs on Friday, sadly not a good one. Pulled something in my left lat. On the First exercise too 

Chins - Bdy x 15/bdyx12/+15x8

T Bar - 20x12/40x12/60x12

Pulldown BN) 96x30/120x25/120x20 (lbs)

V handle P'down - 120x12/120x12 - 1 sec hold in peak contration position of each rep (lbs)

Long Rope Stiff p'down - 24x30/42x25

ss

V handle Low row - 60x30/84x20

Twist - 30 /20 (each side)

ss

Hip Crunch - 20 /20

ss

Vacuum - 3 / 3

Crunch - 25 / 20

Deep Tissue therapy on Saturday was especially painful, what with my legs still experiencing severe soreness form Tuesdays session & the lat pull (which might have been more of a cramp!?)


----------



## Neil R

Well, the lady who wanted to hit legs with me last week has asked if she can come in this week...

...lets see shall we!? :lol:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Get a wheelchair ready for her. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

She'll need it if I do the same as last week.

Its only today that the soreness has subsided...and I do this sh1t every week! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest yesterday. Great pump again, fullness improved and I can't remember my delts being so pumped before!

Rev Pec deck - 30x20+1iso/36x20+1iso/42x15+1iso/ 48x8,4

Seat DB Laterals - 12x15/18x12/24x12/24x10->16x12

D-Handle U'right row -48x20+1pc/66x20+1pc/84x15+1pc/96x10 *

LF Shoulder Press - 40x15/50x15/60x12/70x7+1pr

DB Pullover - 15x15/20x15/22x12

LF Pec Deck - 60x15/70x12/80x11.4pr

High grip Pec deck - 42x12/54x12/66x10->42x6

Cable fly - 30x15/42x12/48x10->30x10

* - Same style as last week.

Had really bad insomnia last night for some bizarre reason and everything I tried didn't work 

On the plus side, I got 2 extra meals in (11:30pm & 2am) and I got an hour on the bike in at 3:15 am.

... I am now VERY tired!


----------



## crazycal1

If u were to train today would u now postpone it? Knowing if u slept well tonite ud have a much better workout tomoz..

Or would u force it n train anyway?


----------



## Neil R

I am training today. Tuesday is leg day 

TBH, its just the same as when I'm on a pre-comp phase of the diet. I tend to not sleep more than a couple hours a night, and still get on okay.

Wednesday is a day off, so I'll see how I get on. It was a pretty random bout of insomnia last night. Didn't have anything on my mind or anything, and usually having an extra meal does the trick.

Alas, last night, neither of the 2 meals, nor the Chamomile Tea nor 6g GABA did anything. It wasn't until I did the hour on the bike and had a shower that I got drowsey ... just in time for my alarm to go off! Hahaha :lol: { Father Ted moment!?! }


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I think you were probably kept awake by your conscience.

It was bothering you about the suffering you intend to put the poor lassie through that asked to join you on your leg training day. 

I sometimes try melatonin to help me sleep... But sounds like you had plenty of goodys in your medicine cabinet to throw at it... But to no avail. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Cool bud, but don't forget how important the rest factor is in the jigsaw that is training..?


----------



## freddee

I have been suffering with poor sleep pattern for a while, been having a few early nights, mostly through fatigue, but I think just of late I have been getting a few solid hours sleep, don't know if the zma is helping? it is something I would really like to get back on track though...


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> Cool bud, but don't forget how important the rest factor is in the jigsaw that is training..


No Fear, I'm always considering recuperation. he 2 extra meals, hopefully, have given sufficient recovery to cover me for the one day.

If it occurs again, I'll take measure!


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night ...and yes, she turned up!  The first exercise pretty much did her in, but, credit where its due, she didn't quit. She did take a bit more rest than I would normally (Last week this session took 75mins, last night it took 135mins)

Leg Ext - 50x20->60x15->70x12 / 60x20->70x12,3->80x10,2 / 75x20->85x11,4->95x6,6

Seat Hack - 100x20 / 140x20 / 180x20 / 200x14

Smith Squat - +40x15 / 80x12 / 120x9 / 160x3->120x5

Hack Squat - +40x15 / 80x12 / 120x8 *

Seat Leg curl (back) - 60x15 / 75x15 / 90x12+static

ss

Seat Leg Curl (forward) - 60x12 / 75x12 / 90x9+1static

DB SLD - 25's x15 / 32.5x12 / 40x10

LF Toe Press - 90x20 / 120x15 / 150x12

ss

Stand CR (block) - Bdy x 20 / 18 / 18

ss

Stand Cr (Floor) - Bdy x 20 / 20 / 20

* Platz style

Slept real good last night  (except waking twice for a p1ss! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Thought i'd post up my diet (just for future reference

My diet today :-

Meal 1 :-

Oats (110g),Banana (100g), Egg whites (200ml), Whey Isolate (30g), Soya milk (100ml), Cod Liver Oil (10ml)

Meal 2:-

Brown Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Red Onion

Meal 3:-

Brown Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Red Onion

Meal 4:-

Brown Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Red Onion

Meal 5:-

New Potato (325g) , Chicken (190g), 4 Ryvita

Pre/Intra/PWO :-

BCAA's , Glutamine & amino blend

Meal 6:-

Frosties (75g)

Whey Isolate (30g), Egg Whites (150ml), Soya Milk (150ml)

Burgan bread (2) , Cranberry Sauce (10g)

Pro - 372g Carbs - 485g Fat - 76g Cals - 4109


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I'm feeling full just reading that. 

Do you have green veg too amongst that? I'm not being the diet police... It's just that I eat vegetables with some of my meals but don't include them in my food spreadsheet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, I sprinkle some Greens onto my Rice, but as the pro/carb/cal content is negligible I don't put that in.

Its just so happens that today is a RKBeans day. Yesterday I had Green beans & Broccolli.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I love kidney beans. 

I do eat green veg (broccoli, cabbage, kale, green beans) but if I'm honest it's a total chore. I usually eat them first... Get my least favourites out if the way so I can enjoy the stuff I like. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

freddee said:


> I have been suffering with poor sleep pattern for a while, been having a few early nights, mostly through fatigue, but I think just of late I have been getting a few solid hours sleep, don't know if the zma is helping? it is something I would really like to get back on track though...


Missed this post, sorry Freddee!

Yeah, ZMA helps me, the magnesium acts a relaxant. A hot shower/bath helps me too.

GABA is effective 99.9% of the time as well!


----------



## crazycal1

Jesus mince and tuna together..lol


----------



## Neil R

Once the spices are added, you cant taste the difference! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night. Okay session, weights still down a little on some lifts, but good contractions. The soreness in the legs having an impact, might have to do a bit of a priority assessment for future sessions.

Incl Bench - 60x15/80x15/100x10/120x3/110x4->80x5->60x8

Bench Press - 60x15/80x10/100x7,2,2

Hammer Decl - 40x15/80x12/100x8+4pr/110x6+5pr->80x6+4pr

Alt DB Curl - 18x10/24.5x10/30x8/30x10

1-arm Cbl Preach - 24x15/30x10/36x7+2n

EZ cable curls - 48x15 / 66x10 / 72x10

Long rope O'head cbl ext - 48x15/66x12/72x10->48x7

CG smith press - +40x12/60x10/80x6/80x4->40x8

Dips - bdy x15/ 15 / 15

ss

Straight bar Tri P'down - 20x20 / 30x15 / 30x10

ss

BB Curls - <><><><> / 20x20 / 30x20

Am thinking of changing my usual tactic of staying clean till the New Year, and doing a 6 week course up to New Year.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs Friday, mixed it up a little. Worked well, good ache from top to bottom & lat to lat 

BB Rows - 60x20 / 100x15 / 140x10 / 140x8

BN Pulldown - 108x20 / 144x15 / 180x15 (lbs)

Hammer P'down - 80x12,10,10 / 100x12,8,6 / 110x12,8,5 *

Long Rope stiff arm P'down - 42x20 / 48x15 / 54x12

ss

Stand low pulley - 84x12 / 96x10 / 96x12

Smith High Shrug - +80x12 / 120 x12 / 160x6->80x15

Crunch - 30 / 30

ss

Vacuum - 20sec / 15 sec

* First part is full controlled squeezed reps, 2nd portion is peak contraction part of the rep, last portion is faster full range reps

Sat - Cardio (ish) = Bike 40mins

Sun - Cardio (ish) = Bike 45mins

Went to a show on Sunday, not a pleasurable experience, I'm unlikely to ever attend this particular feds shows again.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest last night, another good session, inspite of the oncoming cold, but the session seemed to blow it out a little.

Rev Pec Deck - 36x20+1iso / 48x15+1iso / 60x11+1pr / 66x6+1pr->48x7+1pr->30x10

Seat DB Lats - 15x15 / 20x12 / 24x12 / 24x10+2pr->18x10+2pr->12x12

Cbl V bar u'right row - 54x20+1pc / 72x15x1pc / 90x14+1 / 101x11+1

Seat DB Press - 34x15 / 40x11+1 / 45x7+1pr / 40x7+4pr

DB Pullover - 35x15 / 50x12 / 50x12

High Grip Pec Deck - 36x15 / 48x12 / 60x10 *

Low Grip Pec Deck - 48x15 / 60x12 / 60x8 *

Cable Fly - 36x15 / 42x12 / 42x12->30x10,10,10 **

* - Hold last rep for 5-6 sec count

** - 30x10,10,10 = 10 at Peak contraction ROM , 10 at stretch ROM then 10 full range reps


----------



## Neil R

Legs again last night, this time back to me, myself & I 

Switched things up a little, prompted mainly by the fact that several pieces of kit are out of commission for re-upholstering.

Leg Ext - 50x30 / 65x25 / 80x20 / 95x15 / 110x12 / 125x9+1hold (approx 10secs)

Smith Squat - +40x15 / 80x12 / 120x12 / 160x6 / 180x2

Hack Squat - +40x15 / 80x12 / 120x8 * (almost didn't get that last rep )

Leg Press - 120x15 / 200x15 / 250x10 **

Lying Leg Curl - 20x15 / 25x15 / 30x10 / 30x7+1iso

Hack SLD - +40x12 / 80x12 / 80x8

LF Toe Press - 100x20 / 120x20

ss

Stand CR (Block) - Bdy x20 / x25

ss

Stand CR (Floor) - Bdy x20 / x35

Finished off with stretches to Quads & Hams

* - Platz Style

** - John Meadows style


----------



## Neil R

The Meadows style leg press is as per this clip

(It works!  )

[video=youtube_share;bV3VVQG-sXw]


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night. Session started okay but just didn't seem to click.

Incl Bench - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x3->

->Smith Incl - +100x5->60x6+4brb

Bench Press - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x4,1,4,1

Hammer Decl - 40x15 / 80x15 / 120x7 / 100x6->80x2->40x30*

Alt DB Curl - 15x12 / 20x10 / 26x10 / 30x7->15x7

Bent over Conc curl - 15x15 / 18x10 / 18x10 **

1 Arm LF curls - 40x10 / 10 / 7 / 5 **

1 arm cbl tri ext - 10x15 / 15x12 / 20x10

V HandleTri p'down (u'hand) - 20x30 / 25x25 / 25x25

ss

V HandleTri p'down (O'hand) - 20x30 / 25x25 / 25x18

Wide Tri P'down - 72x12 / 84x12 (lbs)

ss

LF Dips - 100x4 / 90x6

* - Shoulder 'push through' pec contractions

** - going left/right/left/right non stop


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday. Was a really good session. Shame about afterwards 

Long Rope Pulldowns - 120x12 / 144x12 / 180x12 / 180x10->144x10 *

BB Row - 60x15 / 100x12 / 140x10 / 150x8

Hammer Row - 40x12,10,10 / 60x10,10,8 / 70x10,8,6 *

Rack Deads - 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x6

Hang leg Raise - 15 / 20 / 20 **

Crunch - 25 / 20

Floor Leg Raise - 2sets ***

* - Hold Peak contraction for a second

** - 1st part = Full reps, 2nd Part = Peak Contraction ROM, 3rd Part = Fully extended ROM

*** - Hold feet 2-4" off floor till failure

Great workout, and the fact I managed to deadlift without too many Disc issues was even better.

Unfortunately, I was up all night with ther trotts which wiped me out all day Saturday.

Thankfully I started to feel better on Sunday.

Thank god for toast!!!


----------



## freddee

Good strong back work there Neil, what is your height and weight, to get a grasp of the unit doing this...


----------



## Neil R

Height - I'm about 5' 9 & half

Weight - last weigh in ( a couple week ago) I was 97.5kg - first thing a.m


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest last night, slightly hampered by PIP

LF Cbl Rear delt (high) - 10x15 / 15x15 / 15x10 *

ss

LF Cbl Rear Delt (low) - 10x12 / 15x12 / 15x8 *

DB Lats - 18x15 / 24x15 / 30x12 / 34x10->24x8

Cbl V bar u'right row - 60x20+1pc / 84x30+1pc / 101x15 / 111x6+1pc->96x5+1pc

Modified LF shoulder Press - 40x15 / 60x15 / 80x7+4pr **

ss

High Grip Pec Deck - 42x15 / 54x12 / 54x8

LF Pec Deck - 60x15 / 70x12 / 70x8+4pr

Cable Fly - 30x15 / 36x17,12,12,8

* = High = Pulling cables in line with ears

Low = Pulling from Face level to hip level

** = Modified - Seat up high, arse slid forwards so more of a high incl Press


----------



## freddee

Neil R said:


> Height - I'm about 5' 9 & half
> 
> Weight - last weigh in ( a couple week ago) I was 97.5kg - first thing a.m


very impressive weight for that weight/height, is this anywhere near your out of season weight? or do you try to keep close to comp weight now?


----------



## Neil R

{If this works!? }

Current condition. Pic taken on Sunday (23/11/14)


----------



## freddee

Looking good there Neil....


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Loving the trophies casually photo bombing in the background. 

Awesome physique mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, pleased with the session as there was progression on last weeks effort.

Leg Ext - 50x25 / 70x25 / 90x20 / 110x16+1pc->100x10->90x8->80x8->70x12->60x10->50x11

Smith squats - +40x15 / 80x15 / 120x12 / 160x8 / 180x3 <- Wrapped knees on last set.

Hack squat - +50x15 / 100x10 *

Leg Press - 200x15 / 240x15 / 280x12 / 300x9 **

Seat Leg Curl - 50x15 / 70x15 / 90x12

Lying leg curl - 20x15 / 25x15 / 30x12 / 35x10

1 Leg CR - 5 blocks x 12 / 5 x 10+5pulses

* - Platz Style

** - Meadows style.

Knee was a bit of an issue on hacks, hence only 2 sets. Better to back of and fight another day 

Feeling it in the legs today, kinda an unusual feeling, that next day deep-numb-soreness sensation, but predominantly in the outer quad/sweep area. Feels weird, but great!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night. Changed things up and was a good session, good contractions (except for when I got to Triceps by which time, they were fubar'd 

Hammer Press - +40x15 / 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x12 / 120x6+10pr->80x5+6pr *

Incl Smith Bench - +50x12 / 80x10 / 100x6->80x3 / 80x5->40x10 **

Supported Dips - -5x5+1 / -5x4+1 / -12x5+1 ***

Alt DB curls - 15x15 / 17.5x10 / 22x10 / 28x10 / 34x5

LF Cable curl - 20x15 / 30x12 / 35x8+2ch

Close EZ Scott curl - 35x6 / 35x4+1iso

O'head EZ tri ext - 48x20 / 60x15 / 72x7+1

ss

EZ Tri Pressdown - 48x20 / 60x15 / 72x8

CG Smith Bench - +40x12 / 60x8 / 60x8

LF Dips - 95x10 / 95x8

* = Squeeze & hold for 1/2 sec

** = 1 sec pause @ bottom

*** = On supported Dip station so knees could be kept back, and working in the stretched portion of the ROM.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday.

Long Rope Pulldowns - 120x15 / 144x12 / 168x12 / 192x8 / 192x8 *

BB Row - 60x15 / 100x12 / 140x10 / 155x8

Hammer Pulldown - 80x12,12,12 / 100x12,8,8 / 120x10,7,8 **

Rack Deads - 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x3

Low Cable row - 60x15

Vacuum - 3 x 15-25sec -> Crunch - 25

Floor Leg Raise - 30 pulses ***

* - Hold Peak contraction for a second

** - 1st part = Full reps, 2nd Part = Peak Contraction ROM, 3rd Part = Fully extended ROM

*** - Hold feet 2-4" off floor till failure

Had a weigh in Sunday a.m after 50mins on bike & EMD, 102.1kg. Just gotta make sure I don't get soft/fat.


----------



## Neil R

Well, I came to the end of the 2 x a week chest session last week, so had a think about whether to continue with it or to go back to 2 x weekly arms. Decided to stick with 2 x Chest sessions, with a slight amendment. Previously, I did Isolation movements on the Delts day, working on the mind-muscle connection, which gave me some epic pumps and great sessions, even though the Chest & arms days 3 days later was slightly hampered. Going to do fixed machines with chest and non fixed machines/Free weights on the Chest & arms days. Reason being, that with the 2 to 3 days in December where training days will slide by a day, it will (I foresee) allow a little extra rest.

I will be carefully monitoring recovery to make sure its productive, if not, its easy enough to change again.


----------



## Neil R

So, delts & chest last night. Great session (even inspite of PIP) delts & chest were pumped like crazy! 

Love sessions like that! 

Smith PBN - 5 sets , last set triple drop

DB lats - 4 sets, last set drop set. Attempted 'pause' at top of ROM

Stand cbl rear delt - 3 sets, last set drop set

supersetted with

V ahndle u'row - 3 sets.

Modified LF Shoulder press - 4 sets, lst set with partials in stretched position

supersetted with

High grip Peck Deck - 4 sets

LF Chest Press - 3 sets *

supersetted with

LF Pec Deck - 3 sets *

* - Last set was Chest Press -> Pec Deck -> Chest press -> Pec Deck non stop. Second round was with weight approx 2/3rd of first round.

I'll be remembering this session for next week.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hey Neil.

I know you advocate doubling up training of a particular muscle group if you feel they are lagging behind. As you're currently downloading big with your chest.

I'm just wondering if you have found that it's possible to affect/alter/develop the shape of a muscle with specific training? For example performing a particular exercise to give the pectorals a better shape.

Many thanks

(And apologies if this counts as a thread hijack) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Hey Neil.
> 
> I know you advocate doubling up training of a particular muscle group if you feel they are lagging behind. As you're currently downloading big with your chest.
> 
> I'm just wondering if you have found that it's possible to affect/alter/develop the shape of a muscle with specific training? For example performing a particular exercise to give the pectorals a better shape.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> (And apologies if this counts as a thread hijack)


HAha, I actually prefer people to comment and get a dialogue going.

I'm not usually an advocate of doing more sessions for a weaker bodypart, but, Chest & Arms are areas that have been highlighted as weaknesses buy Judges, and they have never been particularly 'strong' bodyparts, so I'm putting my "overtraining" head on the backburner and over-riding with the basic Tony Robbins phrase

"If you always do what you've always done, then you'll always get what you always got"

Well, what I've always been doing hasn't had the desired effect, and after 25+ years of training, there's not much left to try.

With regards to doing specific exercises to give a muscle improved shape, thats another area where I've put my "science head" to one side as I AM seeing improvements to my pecs, especially the inner ridge now I've been emphasising pec deck more in my routines over the last year or so.


----------



## crazycal1

Definition of insanity is repeating an action n expecting a different result...?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Wise words from Tony Robbins. 

It's good you're seeing shape changes and improvements from a different exercise. If it's possible for someone like your self with 25+ years behind him, then it would be applicable to someone like me who is further down the development ladder. 

Currently my pecs are fuller on the lower portion which can give them a slightly booblike shape. Not worryingly so... But something i'd like to try and change.

Would changing 2 of my 3 exercises to an incline motion help?

@CrazyCal - loving the quote. Good to keep in mind. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Would changing 2 of my 3 exercises to an incline motion help?


Certainly worth a try, Maybe start your sessions with Incl Bench super-setted with an Incline Fly movement, really focusing on the contraction of the pecs for both.

Something like :-

*Incline Bench*

ss

*Incl Cable fly* - you can do these standing, but lean forward and pull the handles inline with your eyes to hit the upper pecs

*Flat Bench* or *Dips * - There are a few technique tweeks you can do do increase upper pec involvement on these.


----------



## crazycal1

Einstein.......


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I'm currently on a cut and calorie deficit so don't think there is scope for any new muscle to grow.

However when I go into my growing phase (in a month or two) I will give it a go. (Will feel strange to not start my pec routine with good ol flat bench BB though). 

Thanks for the advice. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, man, these aren't getting any easier :lol:

Leg Ext - 50x25 / 70x25 / 90x25 / 110x18+1pc,9+1,7+1,6+1

Smith squats - +40x15 / 80x15 / 120x14 / 160x8 / 180x3+1 <- Wrapped knees on last set.

Hack squat - +50x12 / 90x10 / 130x3*

Leg Press - 160x20 / 240x15 / 300x10 **

Seat Leg Curl (P.C ROM) - 60x15 / 70x10 - NB

ss

Seat leg curl (Stretch ROM)- 60x12 / 70x10 - NB

Stand single leg curl - 15x20 ***

Finished off with stretches to Hip/Periformis , quads, hams & Calves

* - Platz Style

** - Meadows style

*** - On Leg ext machine

NB - Peak contraction ROM - from 90dg to heals touching ass (or trying to)

Stretch ROM - From fully extended to 90deg

I'm feeling it this morning already, had to do 50 mins on the bike this a.m to try losen them up & get a bit of blood flow through there.

After last weeks session I was still sore on Monday morning. Deep tissue at the weekend was unbareable, for the first time I had to 'tap out'


----------



## Neil R

Chest & arms last night, really good session. Every body part seemed get a crazy pump going.

I don't mind the drop in weights used in those circumstances 

Hammer Press - +40x15 / 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x12 / 120x9+6pr / 140x5+4pr

Incl Bench - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x6 / 100x5 / 100x4->60x10

Supported Dip - -12x6 / -12x3->-12x5 / -24x5

Incl Cbl Fly - 30x15 / 36x12 / 36x8

ss

Cbl fly - 30x15 / 36x8 / 36x7

Alt DB curl - 15x15 / 20x12 / 26x10 / 30x8->18x8 / 30x5->18x5

EZ Scott curl - 35x6+1iso / 45x3+1iso / 40x5+1iso->25x5

BB Curl - 32.5x15 / 40x10->32.5x8 / 40x7+1->32.5x10

Long Rope o'head tri ext - 48x15 / 60x12 / 60x10

ss

Rope Tri Pressdown - 48x15 / 60x8 / 60x8

CG Smith Bench - +40x15 / 80x7->bdy x15 / 80x5->bdy x15 *

* = Once hit failure on Smith bench, got up and did CG press-ups against the bar, which was approx waist height.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs on Friday. Please with the progression.

Hoop Pulldowns - 120x15 / 144x12 / 168x12 / 192x11 / 216x9 *

BB Row - 60x15 / 100x12 / 140x12 / 160x8

Hammer Row - 40x10,10,10 / 60x10,10,10 / 80x10,8,5 **

Rack Deads - 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x8 / 200x3

Hip Crunch - 20 / 15 / 15

Vacuum - 3 sets

Crunch - 25

* - Using canvas hoop type attachments.

** - 21's style ie - 1 st part is a rev shrug type movement, 2nd part is Peak ontraction ROM & 3rd part is full reps.

Saturday 6th - Was up early (5:30am) so hit the bike for 35mins (L5) watching Markus Ruhl's 'Big & loving it'

Sunday 7th (6am) - Bike 45mins , L6


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest last night. Slightly hampered by PIP, but got through it, just went a little lighter and tried fot more pump orientated session.

It worked, I could barely get my hands together of the fly movements my chest was so pumped! 

Smith PBN - +40x20 / 60x15 / 80x7->40x10 / 80x5->40x12

DB Lats - 17.5x15->12x15 / 22x15->17.5x12->12x12 / 30x8->22x10->17.5x12->12x15

LF Rev Pec Deck - 36x15 / 42x15 / 48x12 / 54x12

LF Back row Rear delt - 40x12 / 60x12 / 60x12

Modified Shoulder press - 40x20 / 60x15 / 80x10+2 / 80x6+4 *

ss

High Grip Pec Deck - 36x20 / 42x15 / 48x12 / 48x10

LF Chest Press - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x8 / 100x7+3pr

ss

LF Pec Deck - 60x15 / 70 x12 / 70 x10 / 70 x6+4pr

* - Modified as per previous weeks


----------



## Neil R

Legs - 09/12/14

Changed the session up a bit.

Leg Press - 6 sets 20 / 20 / 20 / 20 / 15 / 10reps

Hack Squat - 4 sets 15 / 12 / 10 / 3rep

Smith Squat - 3 sets 15 / 12 / 8

Leg Ext - 3 sets 15 / 11+4pr / 12+1iso+3pr (Occlusion)

Seat 1 leg ext - 3 sets 15 / 12 / 10reps

Stand CR tri set - machine 15 reps -> bdywgt on block 15 reps - >bdywgt on floor 20 reps

Feeling a bit flu-like on yesterdays session. All my joints seemed to ache and not want to hold out.

Bit of a 'war-of-attrition' session. But I survived


----------



## Neil R

No workout on Thursady, as we had a work Christmas do at Xscape in Castleford, so Thursdays session slid down to Friday.

Fri 12/12/14 - Chest & Arms

Hammer Press - 40x20 / 60x20 / 80x20 / 100x15 / 120x12

Incl Smith Bench - +40x20 / 60x15 / 80x8 / 80x6->40x12

Cable Fly - 30x50 / 36x50 / 36x50

Biceps - a variety of curl movements, some supersets, some straight, non of which seemed to 'hit the spot' Upper outer forearm seemed to be really tight.

Tris

Rope P'down - 30x20 / 36x20 / 42x20 / 48x15 / 54x15 / 60x10

LF Dip - 75x15 / 85x12 / 85x12

1 Arm cable ext - 12x20 / 18x20 / 18x20 *

* - Jason Huh style

Saturday - I was at a gig in Manchester. For some bizarre reason my body woke me at 4am, so I hit the bike for 45mins as I had several deliveries coming that I needed to accept.

Unfortunatley, due to mess ups with the Trains, imissed the last train back from Manchester Vic and ended up having to wait till 1:45am till the night train from Manchester Picc came.

To say I was knackered would be an understatement. A situation, not helped by the fact I also went to see Machine Head at Leeds on the Sunday. So I was on the go for almost 24 hours saturday and didn't get home till 1am from the Sunday gig.

My body doesn't know what day it is!!

Never again! (well, till January when I go see Slipknot & KoRn at Manchester :lol: )


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R = Lifts Heavy... Listens heavy.


----------



## Neil R

I'm not sure about lifting heavy, thats all relative, but yeah, I do like my Rock music


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night, gym was busier than I expected so had to change things around a bit, but it worked well.

BNeck P'down - 120x15 / 144x15 / 168x15 / 182x12 (lbs)

TBar row - 30x12 / 50x12 / 70x10 / 90x15 - more upright on last set for balance

Rack Dead - 100x12 / 140x12 / 180x5

Hammer Row - 40x12,12 / 60x10,10 / 90x8,7

Rope P'down - 144x12 / 168x18+7sr (lbs)

Hip Crunch - 25 / 20 / 15 / 15

LF Side crunch - 35x15 (each side)

ss

Stand Rev side hip crunch - 15

Vacuum =- 3 x fail

Had a wierd cramp like sensation in my left glute which effected the Deads, but outside of that it was a good session


----------



## Neil R

23/12/14 - Delts & Chest

Smith Press - +40x20 / 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x10 / 120x4+1->100x3+1->80x4

Rev Pec Deck - 80x15 / 110x15 / 140x12 / 170x7+1 (lbs)

DB laterals - 30x15->40x12->50x10 / 35x15->45x12->55x10 / 35x12->45x8->55x6 (lbs)

V handle U'Row - 42x20 / 59x15 / 80x12,8 *

Incl Hammer - 40x15 / 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x8+2 / 110x6+6

DB Press - 25x15 / 35x11 / 40x7+1 / 35x6+3

Pec Deck - 110x20 / 140x15 / 170x15 / 210x6->150x6 (lbs)

Incl Cbl fly - 50x15 / 60x12 / 60x10 (lbs)

Trained at a different gym, as my usual gym closed at 5pm, the same time I finish work. So went down to Muscle Factory.

Was a bit concerned that the different equipment might detract from the momentum I had gained, but thankfully it wasn't an issue. Great pump, to the point where it was a bit difficult breathing...you know its a good one when you feel that!


----------



## Neil R

Legs on Friday (26/12/14). Still down at Muscle Factory coz my usual gym is shut. Different equipment (mainly Precor, which are much smoother, as opposed to LifeFitness that I'm used to, but the change up was good - apart from squats)

Leg Ext - 100x25->130x20->160x15 / 130x20->160x15->190x12 / 160x20->190x11,4->220x7,4,4 (lbs)

Smith Squat - +40x15 / 80x15 / 120x12 / 160x6 - Felt a squelchy type 'pop' in my lower back. Not good! 

Leg Press - 100x15 / 200x15 / 300x15 / 400x8

Hack Squat - 50x12 / 100x12 / 150x8

Seat Leg Curl - 100x15 / 120x15 / 140x12 / 160x12 (lbs)

SL Deads - 70x12 / 100x10

Toe Press - 100x30 / 200x30 / 250x25

Walked home from gym = 40 mins and hit the foam roller, working on the lower back/hips for 20 mins


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> Meal 1 :-
> 
> Oats (110g),Banana (100g), Egg whites (200ml), Whey Isolate (30g), Soya milk (100ml), Cod Liver Oil (10ml)
> 
> Meal 2:-
> 
> Brown Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Red Onion
> 
> Meal 3:-
> 
> Brown Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Red Onion
> 
> Meal 4:-
> 
> Brown Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Red Onion
> 
> Meal 5:-
> 
> New Potato (325g) , Chicken (190g), 4 Ryvita
> 
> Pre/Intra/PWO :-
> 
> BCAA's , Glutamine & amino blend
> 
> Meal 6:-
> 
> Frosties (75g)
> 
> Whey Isolate (30g), Egg Whites (150ml), Soya Milk (150ml)
> 
> Burgan bread (2) , Cranberry Sauce (10g)
> 
> Pro - 372g Carbs - 485g Fat - 76g Cals - 4109


Was scrolling back, trying to find my last weigh in, looks like it was on 8th November when I weighed 97.5kg (had to look in my 'paper-diary' as I don't seem to have posted it in here). Had another weigh in yesterday (1st thing a.m) and am 104.3kg, so a 6.8kg gain ina pprox 7-8 weeks.

However, I found my diet from 13-11-14 (above). My diet today is

Meal 1 :-

Oats (110g),Banana (100g), Egg whites (200ml), Whey Isolate (30g), Soya milk (100ml), 4g CLA

Meal 2:-

Basmati Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Onion

Meal 3:-

Basmati Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Onion

Meal 4:-

Basmati Rice (90g), Turkey Mince (166g), Tuna (33g), Red Kidney Beans (80g), Onion

Meal 5:-

New Potato (325g) , Chicken (190g), 4 Corn cakes - like Rice-cakes but made from corn 

Pre/Intra/PWO :-

BCAA's , Glutamine & amino blend

Meal 6:-

Frosties (75g)

Whey Isolate (30g), Egg Whites (150ml), Soya Milk (150ml)

Burgan bread (2) , Cranberry Sauce (10g)

As you can see, very similar. Consistency is the key!


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night. Bit more volume as I was doing a few exercises I've either not done before, or not done in a long time.

DB Bench - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x10 / 100x10 / 110x5+3pulses (lbs)

Incl Bench - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x10 / 105x6 / 105x4->60x15

Cable Fly - 50x20 / 70x15 / 90x12 / 90x12+3ch (lbs)

Precor Incl Fly machine - 20x12 / 40x8 / 40x10

Single DB o'head Tri ext - 32.5 x20 / 40x15 / 50x12 / 60x5

ss

BB Scott curl - 25x20 / 30x15 / 40x10 / 40x5

Lying DB ext - 20x15 / 30x15 / 40x12 / 50x8 (lb)

ss

2 arm DB curl - 30x12 / 35x12 / 40x10 / 50x7 (lb)

EZ Bar P'down - 80x30 / 110x25 / 150x25 (lb)

ss

EZ bar high curl - 80x20 / 110x15 / 150x12 (lb)

CG smith Bench - +40x12 / 60x10 / 80x6->40x12

Precor Curls - 80x30 / 100x20 * (lb)

* - Jason huh style

Chest session was severly hampered by the rather excessive DOMS in my quads.

You don't appreciate how much you need your legs for Chest workouts!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hey Neil,

When you record weight for a DB exercise are you putting the combined weight or weight of single DB?

For example DB bench 60: is it 2x30kg or 2x60kg

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Its per DB, so DB Bench - 60x15 is 60lb DB's for 15 reps.

Barbells tend to be the total weight and if I don't know the weight of the empty machine e.g - Smith presses, Leg Presses I usually just put the amount of 'added' weight.

The DB benches were a pretty tough exercise coz just balancing the DB's on my quads was agony and I really struggled to stabilise myself due to the crazy DOMS from Fridays Leg session, but, growing pains and so on!  :lol:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Thanks for clarifying. 

I only just saw the lb annotation too. When I first read it my mind was in Kg mode and had to do a double take. 

Is it better to start with a DB bench exercise rather than a BB bench? Or is it personal preference or goal specific?

Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Nah, just fancied doing something different. Don't normally do DB's for chest as the ones at my normal gym dont go heavy enough for me to do them consistently....and i'm sh1t when it comes to chest pressing movements


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Think the gym I go to only has up to 40kg DBs. Not that I could press them with my girly wrists though. 

Well keep it up and you'll be on your way to that thicker chest you're looking for. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Did a post this year about leg tension on bench ?

My calves are actually sore after benching usually..

The more you stabilize TF the more efficient ur lifts are ie u minimize power loss thru wobbling ?

Hows ur condition changed being 6?kg up Neil?

I'm becoming aware of what feeling ur looking for in ur muscles from the volume.

Q. Can pump make up for lack of direct systemic fatigue?


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> Hows ur condition changed being 6?kg up Neil?


Not too bad, but I still do regular cardio. There is a theory behind this, which is kinda long winded but basically, if you do cardio, your body adapts to carrying the extra weight by increasing capillaries etc that provide the requisite blood supply to the new muscle, so helping with the permanency of the gains.



TheCrazyCal said:


> I'm becoming aware of what feeling ur looking for in ur muscles from the volume.
> 
> Q. Can pump make up for lack of direct systemic fatigue?


Difficult to say, as I get both. A lot of sets are taken to failure, and I'm f**kered by the end of the session usually, but from a sciency perspective you will, theoretically, get 'bigger' quicker from more volume training.


----------



## crazycal1

Yup understand the capillary thing, its a basic premise ?

Cool, u talk about pump but not systemic fatigue..

Not exactly disagreeing lol but powerlifters n strongman don't appear to be smaller to bb ers...


----------



## Neil R

I think the pump I get is mainly from the limited rest periods between sets. Less chance for the blood to fully dissipate.

I agree re - size of power-lifters, however, they still have a fair volume of sets in their sessions. For example Ed Coans (personally, I feel, the greatest PL of all time) training would be 6-10 sets of Deadlifts plus 3 'ancillary exercises' for 3 sets each so anywhere form 15-19 sets for back.

He did similar for Bench & Squat sessions

Plus Powerlifters typically have a much higher Bdyfat % than BB'ers


----------



## crazycal1

Yes I've been trying to follow how u go about ur sets ?

If I read ur workouts with a newbie head on I interpret ur workouts v differently..

Must say using deads for volume is a v different story to the pump from isolations as finishers.

Anyhoo lol not sure what my point is ?

Yes of course except for rare people like Marius they're much fatter but alot of PL 's crossover to bb ing with the size already with only lacking aesthetics..

I spose I see the whole subject as swings and roundabouts..


----------



## Neil R

I should probably film myself training .. but I'm too busy focusing on the actually session to remember! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night, last session of the year. Theiving swines doubled the fee for a session because of New Year. Doubt I'll be going back again.

Ticeps are sore from Mondays session, which impacted on some of the back movements, but other than that it was an okay session, except for half the gym also doing back yesterday as well.

BB Row - 60x15 / 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x8

Hammer Row - 40x12,12 / 80x12,10 / 120x12,8 / 160x8,4rev shrug

Chins - Bdy x 15 / 12 / 10 / 8 <- approx 30 secs rest between sets

Low Pulley row - 140x12 / 200x12 / 260x10 (lbs)

Long handle P'down - 160x10 / 200x7+3sr (lbs)

BN P'down - 160x12 / 180x10 (lbs)

Hip Crunch - 25 / 25 *

Crunch - 20 / 20 / 20 *

Precore Crunch - 32 x 30 / 30 *

* - supersetted with vacuums

Walked home after session - 40 mins


----------



## crazycal1

Neil R said:


> I should probably film myself training .. but I'm too busy focusing on the actually session to remember! :lol:


That would be cool..


----------



## crazycal1

That'd be good..


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday (02/01/15) , back to my usual gym, and a much better session.

Back on track now and into the routine, will be aiming at some specific targets over the next month or so.

Smith Press - +40x20 / 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x8 / 100x5

Seat DB Lat raise - 15x15 / 17.5x12 / 20x12 / 24x8->17.5x6

Rev Pec Deck - 36x15 / 48x12 / 60x11 / 60x8

D handle Cbl U'right row - 60x15 / 78x15 / 96x10 *

Bench Press - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x2 / 120x1 -NB

LF Pec Deck - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x9+5pulses

Incl LF Press - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x10 / 110x4+3pr

High grip Pec Deck - 42x15 / 54x12 66x10+4pr

* - 1/2 sec pause at top

-NB = Tri's still sore from Mondays session

Finished of the session with stretches to Tri's & Chest.

Felt a bit bloated and sluggish so had a lower carbs day on Saturday (180g) and a med carb day on Sunday (320-340g)

Feeling much, much better for it


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night (05/01/15).

I've managed to get my schedule so that I got legs on 'National Chest & arms' day.

Sadly, a few other people seem to have done the same. On the plus side, there was a woman squatting and she had absolutely perfect technique, something I have rarely seen in ANY gym. I actually took a minute to watch. Very inspiring!

Leg Ext - 50x25 / 70x20 / 90x15 / 110x15 / 130x14,4+1iso

Hack Squat - 90x15 / 180x12 / 270x10 / 314x6 (lbs)

Leg Press - 160x20 / 200x15 / 250x15 / 300x10 -NB

Lying Leg Curl - 20x15 / 25x8,4 / 30x8,4 *

Smith SLD - +30x13 / +60x12

DB SLD - 30 x 15

Seat Hack squat Toe Press - 140x20 / 180x15

LF Toe Press - 120x30 / 120x20

Smith Squat - +40x14 / +80x9 **

-NB = Lower back very tight from last week,so hampered slightly

* - Kai style-> Regular style

** - ATG. Lower back still an issue, and right leg was doing the 'shiteing dog' thing. Also noticed my feet were not level, which indicates my pelvis is tilted again. Thankfully, I have appointments with the Osteopath & Deep Tissue this weekend.


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tri's last night.

Incl Bench - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x5 / 120x4->100x4

Hammer Press - 40x15 / 80x15 / 120x12 / 140x6+6pr / 140x5+7pr

Incl Cbl fly - 24x15 / 30x12 / 30x10 *

ss

Cable Fly - 25x15 / 30x11 / 30x10 *

Cble dbl bi curl - 24x15 / 30x12 / 30x10

ss

BB Curl - 30x12 / 35x10 / 35x10

Cable Scott curl - 36x15 - Felt bad in forearm

High Cbl curl - 36x20 / 48x20 / 60x15

2 arm lying DB ext - 12x12 / 16x12 / 20x10 / 24x5

Single DB Ext - 32x20 / 40x15 / 44x10

CG Smith Press - +40x12 / 60x12 / 80x8 / 90x5

Press ups - 25

*- squeezed reps

Been feeling a weird tightness in of upper outer forearm these last few weeks whilst doing bicep workout.

Don't know why its suddenly started, but its getting to be a hindrance. Not sure if its a flexibility thing. Forearms are a bugger to stretch!


----------



## crazycal1

Weird in a tendonitis way?


----------



## gingernut

I have some good forearm and wrist stretches. I often do them walking down the street. Make a fist, extend the arm straight out in front, lock elbow and pull your fist with other hand inwards and back towards your body. I feel it up outside of forearm. Stretch for inside is arm locked straight out in front of body, palm of hand facing ceiling pull fingers down with other hand, until hand on straight arm is pointing fingers to floor as close to 90 degrees as possible. Love these and they can be done anywhere.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> Weird in a tendonitis way?


No, it only occurs when I train biceps. I'd expect it when I train back as well if tendonitis. Its also very much a muscular thing, kinda like they get 'excessively' pumped. Feels fine the rest of the time. That's why I wonder if its tightness.


----------



## Neil R

lancashirerose said:


> I have some good forearm and wrist stretches. I often do them walking down the street. Make a fist, extend the arm straight out in front, lock elbow and pull your fist with other hand inwards and back towards your body. I feel it up outside of forearm. Stretch for inside is arm locked straight out in front of body, palm of hand facing ceiling pull fingers down with other hand, until hand on straight arm is pointing fingers to floor as close to 90 degrees as possible. Love these and they can be done anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


That's kinda like the stretches I'm doing, only I don't get a stretch with a clenched fist, I open my palms out. But then my fingers feel like they're going to break before the forearm stretch kicks in :lol:

I do a couple of stretches at home using cushions. I just have to be careful of hyperextending my elbow when I'm applying force.

I'll give these a try. Thanks lancashirerose


----------



## Plod

lancashirerose said:


> I have some good forearm and wrist stretches. I often do them walking down the street. Make a fist, extend the arm straight out in front, lock elbow and pull your fist with other hand inwards and back towards your body. I feel it up outside of forearm. Stretch for inside is arm locked straight out in front of body, palm of hand facing ceiling pull fingers down with other hand, until hand on straight arm is pointing fingers to floor as close to 90 degrees as possible. Love these and they can be done anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


I think I'm going to have to try these as well

My wrist, like many of my other joints lol, don't bend as much as I'd like, and would like to improve them.

Even doing press ups, and the like, they hurt a bit and can't get them fully under my shoulders due to them not bending enough.


----------



## Plod

Plod said:


> I think I'm going to have to try these as well
> 
> My wrist, like many of my other joints lol, don't bend as much as I'd like, and would like to improve them.
> 
> Even doing press ups, and the like, they hurt a bit and can't get them fully under my shoulders due to them not bending enough.


Actually just tried them whilst sitting here

The first, I can feel in the forearm just like you say

The latter, I can barely bend at all, 15-20degrees max 

I guess that's why I never got on with front squats :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, I've done them. Give a nice stretch where I need it. Not too excessive, but then that is often the more beneficial way!


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Didn't want to risk the lower back with deadlifts, so amended to back extensions.

Seemed to be quite an improvement on the last time I remember doing them

B'hind neck P'down - 120x20 / 144x15 / 168x12 / 204x10 / 240x8+2ch (lbs)

Stiff arm P'downs - 20x15 / 27.5x12 / 32.5x10

ss

Bent DB Row - 20x12 / 27.5x12 / 32.5x8

Close // gp Pullups - Bdy x10 / 8 / 7 *

Long rope stand row - 30x15 / 37.5x12 / 45x10 **

LF Back Ext - 100x12 / 120x12 / 140x12

LF Crunch - 35x30 <- mainly to reduce the lower back pump from prev exercise

Hip crunch - 15 / 15 / 15

Side crunch - 20 / 20

* - only 30-45secs rest between sets

** - hold for a sec at peak contraction

All finished in approx 75mins


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday (09/01/15) Good session, everything felt good, and got a really good pump. A little progression here & there as well 

Smith Press - +40x20 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x6 / 140x1n&1pr -NB

Seat DB lat - 15x15 / 20x12 / 24x12 / 27.5x8->15x8 *

High Cbl Read delt - 12x15 / 18x11 /18x10

ss

D Handle U'right row - 72x15 / 84x12 / 96x7+5pr *

Bench Press - 60x12 / 80x12 / 100x12 / 12x5 / 130x3,1rp

LF Pec Deck - 70x15 / 90x12 / 110x8+6pr

LF Inl Chest Press - 70x14 / 90x11 / 110x6 / 110x5+4pr

High Grip Pec Deck - 42x15 / 54x12 / 54x8+3pulses

NB - Lowered weight with control & managed to press 1/2 way back up

* - Hold at Peak contraction for 1/2 sec

Felt good about the progression in the Bench Press...untill I saw my mate Dave's FB vid of him benching 280kg ...think I need to keep working on it! :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Got the confirmation of show date this weekend. 23rd August. A month sooner than last year, so only 7 months to go. No time for slacking now, hit some cardio Saturday morning, mainly coz quads were still sore from last Mondays leg session.

...and its legs again tonight


----------



## crazycal1

Name an occasion when uv slacked off lol


----------



## Neil R

...eerrrrrrr

I'll have to get back to you on that one! :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

U know ur body, i know u have to push hard mate..

But give urself a break mentally...


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> But give urself a break mentally...


Oh, I do that regularly. 

I'm generally only concentrating on gym work the hour or so prior to the session.

As you know, form my infrequent FB updates I'm quite an extensive reader, which takes my mind away ( i'm one of the few that reads the motivational stuff, and actually applies it, as opposed to pontifacating to everyone else); and I'm always on the lookout for gigs...of which, my next one is in 8 day time 

Its all about being organised. Once your organised, you don't need to micro-manage everything so intensely.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, felt like a good session. Or rather, it felt like I'd made progress, which, on a quick look back seems I didn't, except leg ext! :lol:

Leg Ext - 60x30 / 80x25 / 100x20 / 120x15 / 140x12,3+1iso

Smith Squat - +40x15 / 80x12 / 120x12 / 160x5

Hack squat - +40x15 / 80x12 / 120x8 / 140x4

Leg Press - 200x15 / 280x15 -NB

Lying leg Curls - 20x15 / 25x12 / 30x7+1iso *

Lying leg Curl - 30x12 / 35x7+10sec iso **

1 leg Stand CR - 5x15 / 6x5+15pulses

Stand CR - 6x15+15pulses / 15x5+15pulses ***

-NB - Pain in right knee so aired on side of caution and stopped at this

* - Kai Greene style

** - Regular style

*** - Facing out from calf raise machine.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hey Neil.

Does your knee injury/niggle prevent you from doing back barbell squats?

Just noticed you lean towards smith and hack squats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Yes, I get s shearing kind of an effect. Last time I did free squats I got to 100kg and couldn't walk properly for months after, had to ice the knee for 2 hours a day.

Even the Smith squats I have to put a plate under my toes to reduce the shearing effect and allow me to squat. And the Hack squat I do Tom Platz style, which I have found places less shear stress on the patella tendon.

Being the stubborn t**t that I am, I will attempt a free squat at some point in the not too distant future. I'm trying to work on my soleus flexibility before then though.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Bummer. :/

I'm assuming your knee injury doesn't hamper your leg development though. You just have to pick exercises that don't aggravate your knee. (As your doing)

I'm just curious as I have a reoccurring knee injury which seems to get aggravated once my squats reach a certain weight.

As I'm a noob I'm not sure if mine is due solely to the squats, or more me doing squats badly.

I'm just glad to see that it's possible to develop legs without needing to incorporate back bb squats (should I not be possible to do them).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

I did think it wasn't hampering my leg size, but last years show pics showed it has.

Mine is related to the lower back injury. It is causing a pelvic tilt which then effects the tracking of the knee.

I was actually contemplating this just earlier today. I've been seeing the Osteopath to get re-aligned, and deep tissue for the muscle release, but today I was thinking that after the Osteopath has re-aligned me, I should do exercises to strengthen the muscles whilst in the correct alignment. I have an appointment this weekend so I'm going to start that from then.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Do you have to visit the osteo periodically to get realigned?

Are they able to suggest exercises that would help to maintain correct alignment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

I started off every week, then at the end of last year I was much improved so was just every other week for maintenance.

Oddly, they never suggested any complimentary exercises, but then, that might come under the remit of 'physiotherapy', which they don't do.

This day & age, some f**ker would sue them.


----------



## crazycal1

Neil have you tried trap bar recently?

Was gonna say exactly same thing as TF regarding smiths etc...?

Being honest mate I didn't realised ud lost size till u said something on fb 6 months ago..

Sizewise this year I didn't think u looked small compared to the other 2 on stage..

I thought it was ur condition if anything... (with the greatest respect)


----------



## Neil R

Not used a trap bar in years. My current gym doesn't have one.

I did use one a few years ago when I was still at Bodyflex in Bfd, but I never got a good feeling in quads, mainly in trap (irony! LOL) so only used it for shrugs after that. I dont do shrugs anymore due to the spinal compression it gives. Thankfully, traps are a strong point for me. At least the upper traps are, focusing mainly on mid & lower trap areas now.


----------



## crazycal1

Just a thought mate..

Tbh u have got me thinking now..

If I keep my legs closer together its alot more quad dominant than how I'm lifting now and much harder so will swap over to that at some point as legs need the priority..

Especially as I cant pull from the standard height..

Ta lol ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> I started off every week, then at the end of last year I was much improved so was just every other week for maintenance.
> 
> Oddly, they never suggested any complimentary exercises, but then, that might come under the remit of 'physiotherapy', which they don't do.
> 
> This day & age, some f**ker would sue them.


I'm sure that complimentary exercises would help. I had a rotator cuff injury many years ago and had to visit chiropractors periodically to manipulate me back into place. Then one of the physics at the gym I attended said I would benefit from doing some exercises to correct my alignment.... Or he said I could continue visiting the chiro for the rest of my life.  so I did it. Shelled out for some physio which I ran alongside my chiro... Got to the point I don't need chiro now.

Your osteo probably doesn't suggest anything to secure your ongoing patronage. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Chest & arms last night, good workout. Much better for biceps, less forearm issues 

Incl Smith Bench - +40x15 / 60s15 / 80x12 / 100x6 / 110x4,2->80x4

Hammer Press - +80x15 / 100x12 / 120x12 / 140x6+6pr / 120x7+5pr+1stretch Iso

Incl Cbl fly - 30x15 / 36x12 / 42x10

Cable fly - 30x15 / 36x15 / 42x12+1stretch hold

High Cable curl - 42x20 / 60x15 / 72x12

Alt DB curl - 18x12 / 24x10 / 28x8->17.5x6 / 30x6->20x6

LF Curl machine - 40x15 / 50x15 / 60x11+1 *

2 arm DB tri ext - 16x15 / 20x12 / 24x7+1

Single DB seat tri ext - 32x15 / 38x15 / 44x12 / 50x10

Dips - Bdy x15 / 11 / 10

Press ups - 25

* - Top half of ROM


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> I'm sure that complimentary exercises would help. I had a rotator cuff injury many years ago and had to visit chiropractors periodically to manipulate me back into place. Then one of the physics at the gym I attended said I would benefit from doing some exercises to correct my alignment.... Or he said I could continue visiting the chiro for the rest of my life.  so I did it. Shelled out for some physio which I ran alongside my chiro... Got to the point I don't need chiro now.
> 
> Your osteo probably doesn't suggest anything to secure your ongoing patronage.


I'll see how I progress. If I can stop needing the Chiro, I'll save myself a few quid!


----------



## freddee

Just off subject here Neil, been doing my leg press as in the video you loaded and am feeling good results from it, not going super heavy but getting good range of movement from it, I put the seat right down as I read advice from DY on that and takes the pressure from my lower back, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## crazycal1

It annoys me that I cant find a therapist who is skilled in all forms ie skilled in osteo/chiro/physio..

When I adked my current osteo about fixing my shoulder she actually said id be more likely to fix it with my knowledge than her...

N she's transformed back..

But at least she honest I spose...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

freddee said:


> Just off subject here Neil, been doing my leg press as in the video you loaded and am feeling good results from it, not going super heavy but getting good range of movement from it, I put the seat right down as I read advice from DY on that and takes the pressure from my lower back, thanks for the heads up!


Is that video in this forum thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Is that video in this forum thread?


Yes, page 138 http://www.musclechat.co.uk/f73/neils-hell-back-again-journal-34109/index138.html


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Muchos gracias. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

freddee said:


> Just off subject here Neil, been doing my leg press as in the video you loaded and am feeling good results from it, not going super heavy but getting good range of movement from it, I put the seat right down as I read advice from DY on that and takes the pressure from my lower back, thanks for the heads up!


To be honest Freddee, I don't think this is one where the weight matters quite so much. Its very much a technique movement to hit the exact spot. I find, that although I can go heavier than I do, I don't feel it in the specific area I require when I do.


----------



## freddee

No I think I only hit about 180kg, but this is on a leaver type press, if it was sled, I think you can stack more weight, but yes it seems to hit the spot alright!


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Pretty 'average' session.

The crazy forearm pump I keep getting is starting to hamper my training. Especially the deadlift

Stiff arm P'downs - 25x20 / 32.5x20 / 40x15 / 47.5x15

ss

Bent BB Row - 60x12 / 90x12 / 100x8 / 100x6

B'hind neck P'down - 144x15 / 180x12 / 216x8+4sr (lbs)

Hammer Pulldowns - 80x10,10 / 100x10,10 / 100x8,8 *

Close // gp Pullups - Bdy x10 / 8 / 7

Deadlift - 100x14 / 140x8 / 140x6

Hip crunch - 20 / 20 / 15 **

Swiss Ball crunch - 25 ***

LF Crunch - 35x20 ***

Floor crunch - 20 / 15 ***

* - Standing into seated

** - Hold last rep for 5-10sec

*** - Triset with approx 30 sec rest between exercise


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Is the pump being caused by something new in your cycle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Thats the bizarre thing. I finished my last cycle before Christmas, and the only change I have made it to add ReLoad in place of the AAS.

Now, don't get me wrong, ReLoad is possibly the best Test Booster on the Market, but I would be amazed if it could elevate my androgen count more that Test did.

In every other aspect, I have been the epitome of consistency. (This won't stop me trying to figure it out! )


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hmmmm. Very strange.

Extreme might need to add "crazy forearm pumps" as a side effect for Reload. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Lost much weight coming off Neil..?

Cant remember u saying it..


----------



## Neil R

Not weighed myself yet. Probably won't till I finish the Reloads.

Been try to avoid getting into a 'chasing numbers' game. I'm after quality not just quantity. Want to be able to take as much as possible on stage in August


----------



## crazycal1

How long will u be off?


----------



## Neil R

Until I feel I'm sufficiently recovered. Probably another 3 or 4 weeks yet. But I'm going by how I feel. Strength is still consistent and the only difference is I'm a bit softer than I was, but thats due to the lesser glycogen retention & slightly higher estrogen levels.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday (16/01/15) Good session, even got a PB on Shoulder press 

Smith Press - +40x20 / 80x20 / 100x14 / 120x7 / 140x3->100x6

Seat DB lats - 15x15 / 20x12 / 24x12 / 28x8+2

Bent DB Lats - 10x12 / 15x12 / 18x8

DB UR Row - 20x12 / 28x10

BB UR Row - 60x12

Bench Press - 60x15 / 100x12 / 120x7 / 130x3,1->100x6

LF Incl Press - 65x15 / 85x15 / 105x12 / 125x6+5pr

LF Pec Deck - 70x14 / 90x12 / 100x8+4pr

High grip Pec Deck - 48x15 / 60x12 / 72x8+stretch isohold

BB Curl - 40x15 / 50x10 / 50x10

Noticing more thickness in my chest, which is contradictory to what I've always believed about recovery. And now have added in a "Touch up" exercise for Biceps on a Friday, so they are getting hit 2 x a week now. Tri's are getting hit on Tuesday with the pressing movements on Delts & Chest so technically getting hit 2 x a week as well.

I'm starting to come round more to the concept that your body is an adaptive machine, and that you will adapt to what you subject it to. Training more frequently I am finding I am recovering just as well and making the improvements.

As I've spent 25 years+ believing the whole Dorian/Mentzer theory ( which makes a LOT of sense!) but yet, I can't deny the improvements I am making.


----------



## crazycal1

Have u not backed off any other body parts at all, ie just added to ur existing frequency n volume?

Just got clarification?


----------



## Neil R

The only bodypart I can really say I'm not pushing is back. Its always been a strong point, so although I'm not exactly 'going through the motions' I'm not going all out on it. (Although my half assed sessions can look pretty intense to most.

Weekly workouts looks like this

Mon - Quads/Hams & Calves

Tues - Chest, Bi's & Tri's

Wed - Rest

Thurs - Back & Abs

Fri - Delts, chest & Bi' (touch-up)

Sat - Cardio

Sun - Rest


----------



## crazycal1

Were u pushing back hard prior to the additional chest work?

Btw bud just trying to understand n not catch you out or anything lol..


----------



## Neil R

No, same as, only changes have been to focus on Chest, arms & Legs.

I stopped really pushing it on back prior to the last comp that was about4 months ago!? (ish)


----------



## crazycal1

ok then lol..

sooooo

youre obviously putting in 100% effort now and id imagine you were putting 100% into it previously...(101% even lol)

soooo how did you manage to "just" add more chest work to the same routine..

if youre already giving 100% and add volume you`d have to "borrow" more %

do you see what im trying to ask, how did you did it?

i know you basically did just change it, implement it and i beleive you when you say its worked.

i get what you mean about the body adapting (up to a point), but that must take time to happen, so how do you go from one set of circumstances to another?

sorry if ive said clumsily


----------



## Neil R

The chest session changes have been to switch from the previous split of:-

(1) Delts & Biceps

(2) Legs

(3) Rest

(4) Chest & Tri's

(5) Back & Abs

(6 & 7) Rest or cardio

to

(1) Legs

(2) Chest, Bi's & Tris

(3) Rest

(4) Back & abs

(5) Delts, Chest + Bicep touch up

(6 & 7) Rest or cardio

I still do the intensity techniques such as triple drops, but I think(?!?) I do fewer per workout than the previous split.


----------



## Neil R

Legs on Monday (19/01/15) was planning on going back to BodyFlex for a change, but the adverse weather (snow) made me decide to play safe.

Smith squat - Bar x 20 / +40x15 / 120x12 / 160x8 / 180x5 *

Hack Squat - +40x12 / 80x12 / 120x12 / 160x3->120x3->80x6

Leg Press - 160x15 / 200x15 / 250x15 / 300x12

Leg Ext - 65x20 / 85x15+8pulses

Lying Leg Curl (Kai) - 15x15 / 20x12 / 25x10 / 30x6+4pr / 30x4+4pr

Stand CR - 10x15 / 15x15 / 20x15 / 25x15 *

* - Facing out from machine. - I really need to find out how much each plate weighs in this machine. I'm guessing 7.5kg as they are a little bigger than the 6kg ones on the other machines, but don't look big enough to be 10kg.


----------



## Neil R

Off work on Tuesday as I went to the Slipknot/KoRn gig in Manchester  

Chest, Bis & Tri's

Incl Bench Press - 60x20 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x6 / 130x3->100x6

Hammer Press - 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x11+4pr / 140x5+8pr

Incl Cable fly - 30x15 / 42x12 / 48x3 -NB-

Pec Deck - 48x15 / 60x15 / 72x12 / 84x9+3pr

High Cbl curl - 36x15 / 48x12 / 48x10+2ch *

Alt DB Curl - 15x12 / 20x10 / 26x10 / 32x6->24x5->17.5x7

LF Curl machine - 45x15 / 55x11 / 65x6->45x5

Lying DB Tri Ext - 12x15 / 17.5x12 / 24x5

Seat single DB tri ext - 38x15 / 455x12 **

Tri P'down - 35x25,12,9,6

Dips - Bdy x15 / +20x10

Press ups - 30

-NB- Cable machine came over the top of me

* - Sat on Pulldown machine

** - Feeling the movement too much in my elbow, so ditched for the 'uber-pump' form Press-downs.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night -Was feeling like I needed to Deadlift from the floor, so I did. It was good 

Deadlift - 60x12 / 100x6 / 120x6 / 140x6 / 160x6 / 180x3 / 200x1

Bent over row - 60x12 / 80x11 / 90x8->60x8

BN P'down - 120x15 / 144x12 / 168x10+5rev shrugs (lbs)

// grip pullups - Bdy x12 / 11 / 10

Hammer P'down - 80x10,10 / 110x6,5 / 110x6+4rev shrug *

Twists - 50

Hip Crunch - 20 / 10

ss

Rev Crunch - 12 / 4

LF side crunch - 35x20 9each side)

Floor crunch - 25+10 **

* - Standing, seated

** - Controlled squeeze reps+fast reps


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Do you rest for a set amount of time between your deadlift sets Neil? (And your other sets too)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

As little as possible. For the deadlifts it was just the time to add the weight and 'set' myself for the lift. So, at a guess 20-30 secs for the lighter sets.45-60 secs on the heavier ones.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Do you alter your rest times depending on specific goals?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

No, my goal is always to get bigger, stronger and leaner 

I do try to keep rest times to a minimum, but, clearly, the heavier sets tend to require more rest between sets, but I don't go in for the 'you need 5 mins rest between sets etc.


----------



## crazycal1

Lol that's me busted ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Haha good answer. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Haha. Its not meant as a dig at anyone, I just can't see the logic in it.

People lift heavy (for them) and go to failure and then rest for 5 or 10 minutes? And then go again, and (predominantly) hit the exact same muscle fibres. Your energy systems only take 30-45 seconds to actually recover, so hit a set again as soon as you have your breath back and you force your body to have to recruit additional muscle fibres to complete the set.

The longer the rest, the more chance you have of recruiting the same muscle fibres. Most people are too afraid to have to lower the weight to train like this though.

The way i see it anyway.


----------



## gingernut

I've done some strength based programmes this year and rests were up to 2 mins, or 2:30 and I did see the benefit in that, however in the same workout there'd also be shorter rests/more reps and it changed progressively. In other words it wasn't a permanent thing. Of course there's a difference between 2 1/2 minutes and 5 minutes! I'd be asleep or completely disinterested and out of the groove with that length of rest.



Neil R said:


> Haha. Its not meant as a dig at anyone, I just can't see the logic in it.
> 
> People lift heavy (for them) and go to failure and then rest for 5 or 10 minutes? And then go again, and (predominantly) hit the exact same muscle fibres. Your energy systems only take 30-45 seconds to actually recover, so hit a set again as soon as you have your breath back and you force your body to have to recruit additional muscle fibres to complete the set.
> 
> The longer the rest, the more chance you have of recruiting the same muscle fibres. Most people are too afraid to have to lower the weight to train like this though.
> 
> The way i see it anyway.


----------



## crazycal1

Lol ur cool mate..

I take that long to work around my back.. Lightening the load makes no diff..

Less weight n rest after heavy set v the same weight with more rest... Seems pretty similar to me.

Im doing cumulative fatigue now so failure is only last set but tbh if I was pyramiding down with no back probs id probly still do it.

However tho would be down to how I enjoy training as much as anything. It could well be my fitness levels dictate this as I know I can do better justice to a set with a longer rest.

That is why I'm trying some 1 minute rest stuff from reading ur journal ?

Peak recovery may be 45 secs for u, but certainly not for me...


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> ...Peak recovery may be 45 secs for u, but certainly not for me...


Its not 'peak' recovery per se, as you say, the individuals fitness levels are a big determining factor in how much rest between sets anyone choses to take.

The overriding factor in anyones training is to do what works for them (we both have agreed on this for some time). Just because I cannot see the logic only ever actually impacts my own sessions, no-one elses. I just encourage people to see it as another 'variable' in their training, that can be utilised as and when required.


----------



## crazycal1

I think doing as u do minimizes systemic fatigue which helps with recovery and more frequent training.


----------



## Neil R

Could do. I've been thinking quite a bit over the weekend as to possible reasons for the enhanced recovery. i.e - can you "train" your recovery? I didn't exactly go from Heavy Duty training to this kind of volume overnight, the HD was a couple warm-ups then 1 all out set (which isn't a world away from what I do now ) but then after the injuries, I started adding in an extra warmup set or two to make sure the joints and connective tissues I would be involving were as fluid as possible. then on of those 'warm-ups' became more of a work set so I was doing 2-3 warm-up/feel sets, then 2 work sets, which is where I'm at now. I started to train a bit quicker, because the workouts started taking too long, and were draining me etc (over-trainng?). Now I have better nutrition ( a major factor in recovery) as well, I've been wondering if this has, effectively, trained my recovery to be quicker?

I've noticed on Facebook, a lot of people getting these DNA tests & they all show fast recovery, good blood, high VO2 max etc...all things improved by training.

... this is why I love having convo's with you Cal, you always get my brain working! Can you stay off facebook more often!?


----------



## Neil R

Delts, chest & bicep top up on Friday (23/01/15). Another good workout, strength still consistently improving, so happy with that (aside from all the extrra thinking that Cal has got me doing! :lol: )

Smith Press - +40x20 / 80x16 / 100x12 / 120x6 / 120x4->80x5

Seat DB Lats - 15x12 / 20x12 / 26x10 / 26x8+4pr

High cable rear delt - 12x12+1iso / 18x11+1iso / 18x8+1iso

1 arm cbl lat raise - 18x10 / 18x10+4pr *

Bench Press -60x20 / 100x15 / 120x7 / 130x4 / 140x2+1f->100x5

LF incl Press -70x15 / 90x11+1 / 110x6+4pr / 120x4+5pr

LF Pec Deck - 70x15 / 90x10+1 / 100x5+4->75x3+4

1 arm Pec Deck - 48x12 / 60x10

ss

Modified Hammer shoulder fly/press - 40x10 / 40x8 **

BB Curl - 40x15 / 50x12 /55x8 / 55x6->40x6

* - hold at peak contraction for 1/2 second.

** Ass forward so like high incline fly/press movement. Went from this, back to high grip Pec Deck & back to this as a type of tri-set.

Sat 24/01/15 - Cardio = Bike 38mins L6 (428cals)


----------



## crazycal1

Cool bud.. I do try n get u thinking 

Apart from the odd thing im done with fb..


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night,had an attempt at 'Band through belt' squats shown in Cal's journal, but it wasn't hitting where I needed it to, so ditched them.

Bit of a slightly different session, as I went for a bit more weight (HIT?), sadly, then knee made a few complaints.

Leg Ext - 3 warm up, 2 work sets

Leg Press - 3 warm up, 2 work sets

Smith squat - 2 warm up, 1 work set, attempted a 2nd work set but knee was giving me reason to caution.

Seat Hack - 1 warm up, 1 attempted w/s same consequence as Smith Squat

Seat Leg Curl - 2 warm up, 1 work set

single leg curl - 2 work sets

Stand CR - 2 warm-up, 2 work sets

Finish with stretches to quads, hams & calves


----------



## crazycal1

Shorter bands do it?


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, was thinking along those lines. My 'band' collection is limited. Will have to invest in some more.

I did try doing the bottom half of ROM on smith squats, but they screwed my knee up, especially after the heavier Leg Press.


----------



## crazycal1

When u loop the band thru the belt try looping it round twice?


----------



## crazycal1

oh im sure you can train you recovery to an optimum point.

yes i`m sure over the period from heavy duty to current style was a process that evolved.

i was talking specifically from the point where you added in extra chest work.

you said, i think, you backed off intensity "abit" when you added in more chest.

that still sounds a bit like starting with 100% (total effort and energy available), subtracting to 90 (decreasing intensity) and adding 20 (bench which is systemically demanding) leaving you now working with a 110%

yes i think you can adapt and recover better but not overnite, this is what i`m trying to understand, if only to implement myself if i can..

i know how hard you push yourself and were pushing already..

thats what my comment was about when i said imo you could be easier on yourself and give yourself a break more...

you replied that you go to concerts n stuff n do chillax, which is good, (you have far more of a social life than i do for sure.. dodgy music mind you lol but whatever floats ya boat  )

but my actual point was giving yourself a break mentally with your training more.

no point in taking a long weekend for a show if your on the tread mill the next day bud, or taking your diet to the point where you get carb rushes from sprouts or going for cardio walks when youve got man flu.

they are the 3 that stuck at over a year of lurking your posts on fb lol but ive just had the gut instinct that you want results so bad theres no level you wont push yourself to to win...

which is of course the mindset needed, but i think you push harder than anyone else i read of which just makes me wonder if one of your factors is off and no amount of hard work will offset it.

i have asked you about your recovery n stuff and you do seem VERY aware of anything i concern myself with lol but you havent had a couple of great years and if i can help you work out whats changed id like too..

i know ive never donned the thong and stood on stage and feel uncomfortable giving you advice in a way, but i do think im usually quite good at working out training stuff (not diet )

i dont know alot but i try to understand what i do, well..


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> oh im sure you can train you recovery to an optimum point.
> 
> yes i`m sure over the period from heavy duty to current style was a process that evolved.
> 
> i was talking specifically from the point where you added in extra chest work.
> 
> you said, i think, you backed off intensity "abit" when you added in more chest.
> 
> that still sounds a bit like starting with 100% (total effort and energy available), subtracting to 90 (decreasing intensity) and adding 20 (bench which is systemically demanding) leaving you now working with a 110%.


I've had a look back through my journal. I can't see anywhere where I mention backing off the intensity. What I did say (which was in reference to a question tokyofist asked) was



Neil R said:


> I'm not usually an advocate of doing more sessions for a weaker bodypart, but, Chest & Arms are areas that have been highlighted as weaknesses buy Judges, and they have never been particularly 'strong' bodyparts, so I'm putting my "overtraining" head on the backburner and over-riding with the basic Tony Robbins phrase
> 
> "If you always do what you've always done, then you'll always get what you always got"
> 
> Well, what I've always been doing hasn't had the desired effect, and after 25+ years of training, there's not much left to try.
> 
> With regards to doing specific exercises to give a muscle improved shape, thats another area where I've put my "science head" to one side as I AM seeing improvements to my pecs, especially the inner ridge now I've been emphasising pec deck more in my routines over the last year or so.





TheCrazyCal said:


> yes i think you can adapt and recover better but not overnite, this is what i`m trying to understand, if only to implement myself if i can&#8230; I know how hard you push yourself and were pushing already..


The concept of adaptable recovery, is not something I had ever previously contemplated, until the convo with your good self. My thoughts went along the lines of&#8230;your body is an adaptable organism, one of the old tenets of progress was something along the lines of Specific Adaptation to Imposed Demand (S.A.I.D), which, for so long a time I was focussing almost exclusively on the "imposed demand" using Heavy Duty, HIT & D.C style training, all of which, got me pretty strong, and logically, bigger (although fatter than I currently am). It also got me many/most of the niggling injuries I am currently working against/around.



TheCrazyCal said:


> thats what my comment was about when i said imo you could be easier on yourself and give yourself a break more...
> 
> you replied that you go to concerts n stuff n do chillax, which is good, (you have far more of a social life than i do for sure.. dodgy music mind you lol but whatever floats ya boat  )
> 
> but my actual point was giving yourself a break mentally with your training more.
> 
> no point in taking a long weekend for a show if your on the tread mill the next day bud, or taking your diet to the point where you get carb rushes from sprouts or going for cardio walks when youve got man flu.


Which is actually what I am doing. I know it doesn't look like it when written (typed) down but in past years, I would train if it was a designated training day, wether that meant Christmas day, boxing day, New Years, Birthday or whenever. Now I don't train on those days, unless my body is telling me it wants to. Nor do I train if I am ill (although, I will admit to the principle that my idea of being "too ill to train" may be different from others! LOL 

Which is the biggest change I have made. Yes, I have been doing cardio on Saturday a.m's&#8230;because my body is saying it wants to. If I slept in, and was knackered, I wouldn't do any. This is what I did in my last prep. Even 3 or 4 weeks out, when normally I would never dare vere from the 'plan'



TheCrazyCal said:


> they are the 3 that stuck at over a year of lurking your posts on fb lol but ive just had the gut instinct that you want results so bad theres no level you wont push yourself to to win...
> 
> which is of course the mindset needed, but i think you push harder than anyone else i read of which just makes me wonder if one of your factors is off and no amount of hard work will offset it.


This is a very valid point, I am prepared to do more than the average 'gym rat' but then, as you allude to, that is what is required when you step into the competitive arena.



TheCrazyCal said:


> i have asked you about your recovery n stuff and you do seem VERY aware of anything i concern myself with lol but you havent had a couple of great years and if i can help you work out whats changed id like too..


This is true, I am currently training very much against the grain of what I (and you) have always agreed on, however, I will re-iterate



Neil R said:


> I'm not usually an advocate of doing more sessions for a weaker bodypart, but, Chest & Arms are areas that have been highlighted as weaknesses buy Judges, and they have never been particularly 'strong' bodyparts, so I'm putting my "overtraining" head on the backburner and over-riding with the basic Tony Robbins phrase
> 
> "If you always do what you've always done, then you'll always get what you always got"


And you are right, I hadn't had a good few years, but most of that was because I was stubbornly 'doing what I'd always done'. I've never tained a bodypart twice a week (or at least, since I stopped training at home &#8230; about 23 years ago &#8230; so contrary to what I had always believed, I opted to do something completely different, fully expecting to be seeing signs of overtraining pretty quickly, TBH (sleep interrupted, appetite effected, lack of motivation etc) and so far I've not seen any signs of any of those.

So,(in summery hahaha  ) the "BIG" change that I have made is to listen to MY BODY, instead of MY MIND!



TheCrazyCal said:


> i know ive never donned the thong and stood on stage and feel uncomfortable giving you advice in a way, but i do think im usually quite good at working out training stuff (not diet )
> 
> i dont know alot but i try to understand what i do, well..
> 
> anyhoo take it easy bud.
> 
> Cal


Thing is, you don't have to have stepped on stage. As far as I know, only a few of the judges I stand in front of have also stepped on stage. I am also not one of these who say about 'walking the walk' the majority of the contest prep Guru's (with the exception of George Farah, Dennis James & Chris Aceto) have actually competed at a high level (international).

Dan Duchane, Hany Rambod, Chad Nichols, Pano Fragroulis, Oscar Ardon etc didn't and lets face it Chad & Hany are responsible for about 20 Olympia titles

I did have a bit of a 'lightbulb' moment last night, whilst thinking about all this, and that was, "what exactly is it, that I am thinking about changing here? What do I need to change?

The answer, or conclusion, I came to, was nothing! I am having great workouts, I am seeing progress in the area's I am wanting (in spite of my own reservations - which I would suggest negates any 'placebo effect') and am feeling no negative effects, so (natural follow on question for me) why am I wasting time thinking of solutions to a problem I am not having?? So I'm not  If(or rather "when" I do start feeling adverse effects, then I will take action. Which will mean me continuing to listen carefully to my own body.

Now, that is for ME!

For anyone else (who hasn't fallen asleep reading all this :lol: ) the take home message is.

Do not ignore your own bodies warnings, if you are not getting from your workouts what YOU want, do not be afraid to change, just because you have been, or are, a volume advocate, don't be afraid to lower the volume and allow your body the rest it is asking for.

Hope this makes sense, isn't taken as me being 'arsey' as that isn't the intention, it is more to encourage people to think, or not be afraid to think differently, and I hope people have found the discussion useful!?


----------



## Neil R

Bizarre sense of humour, but I can't stop laughing at the fact I posted all that as a "quick response" :lol:

Took me best part of an hour to type! :rofl:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Epic post. I salute you sir. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Well, Cal has made the effort to provide some great food for thought & constructive criticism so it deserves an equivalent response, especially as I am always grateful for constructive criticism, as its a good way to progress without being marred by your own bias.


----------



## crazycal1

Neil R said:


> The chest session changes have been to switch from the previous split of:-
> 
> (1) Delts & Biceps
> 
> (2) Legs
> 
> (3) Rest
> 
> (4) Chest & Tri's
> 
> (5) Back & Abs
> 
> (6 & 7) Rest or cardio
> 
> to
> 
> (1) Legs
> 
> (2) Chest, Bi's & Tris
> 
> (3) Rest
> 
> (4) Back & abs
> 
> (5) Delts, Chest + Bicep touch up
> 
> (6 & 7) Rest or cardio
> 
> I still do the intensity techniques such as triple drops, but I think(?!?) I do fewer per workout than the previous split.


Hey bud I think tho is what I translated as u backing of intensity..

I'll have a proper read n digest it all when I'm on the puter later..?

Top man!


----------



## Neil R

Haha, yeah. Missed that.

I'll have to be honest, I am "probably" doing slightly fewer drop sets/triple drops etc, but I doubt its too noticable.

Did an epic Tri-set on Triceps on tuesday which was 4 sets (total)

1st set totalling 100 reps , 2nd set - 75 reps, 3rd set - 50 reps 4th set - 27 reps going heavier with each set.

Tri's were pumped to buggery (Yorkshire term) adn are sore as hell today 

Thankfully, its back tonight 

Just as an addition to the convo (not that it needs it) but it also got me thinking about a convo I had with Yanny when he was on here about Heavy Duty & volume. My point at the time (in brief!) was, just because you "Don't count" your warm-up sets, doesn't mean they didn't happen, and that they are not a stress to your body. So the 4 working Sets the Dorian states he does for quads, was actually about 13 sets if you add the 'warm-up sets'


----------



## Neil R

Just seen. I missed the chest, bi's & tris session I did on Tuesday (27/01/15).

I'll note it 'a la' Heavy Duty style' so it makes it low/medium volume! 

Incl Bench - 4 warm up sets - 2 work sets 120x6 / 130x3->100x5

Hammer Press - 2 warm up - 3 work sets 120x6+4 / 120x5+5 / 80x10+6

Pec Deck - 3 warm up - 1 work set 78 x 10

High Incl DB Fly - 4 warm up sets - didn't go to failure on any of these so they don't count 

High Cable curl - 2 warmups - 1 work set 96x10 (lbs)

1 arm DB Scott - 2 warmup 1 work - 35x10 (lbs)

Alt DB Curl - 2 warm up - 1 work set - 30x7->17.5x6

Ohead tri ext - 3 warm up - 1 work set 84x9+1

ts

Rev brip P'down - 3 warm up - 1 work set 84x9+1

ts

Tri P'down (elbows out) - 3 warm up - 1 work set 84x9

Alt DB Hammer - 2 warmup - 1 work set - 22x10

ss

LF Dips - 2 warmup - 1 work set - 120x8

So 6 sets for chest

3 sets for Bi's

2 sets for tri's


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night.

Deadlift - 60x12 / 100x10 / 140x5 / 180x5 / 200x1

Chins - Bdy x 19+1 / 13+2 / 11+4pr

Stand Low pulley // grip row - 60x20 / 84x15 / 96x8

ss

Stiff arm p'down - 60x10 / 60x8 / 60x7

BB Row - 100x15 / 140x5 <- lower back too pumped/weak to stabilise properly

B'neck P'downs - 120x20 / 156x20 / 180x18 (lbs)

Floor Crunch - 25 / 25 / 25 / 25 *

(Right) side crunch - 25 / 25 / 25 / 25 *

supermans - 25 / 25 / 25 / 25 *

(left) Side crunch - 25 / 25 / 25 / 25 *

* - All performed as a non stop 300 rep giant set.


----------



## crazycal1

Oooh a 300 workout ? ul have abs in no time lolol ?


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. I was feeling somewhat determined to do Free bar squats (i'm too stubborn not to).

Planned on going relatively light (for me) and going for more reps. Didn't quite work out that way. Gave me a real kick in the b00c0cks about how you decondition from movements when you don't do them in a while.

Warm-up - Bike 5-6mins

Squats - 60x20 / 100x20 / 140x10 / 150x6 / 150x3 *

Hack squat - +40x12 / 80x12 / 120x3 *

Leg Ext - 50x20 / 60x16 / 70x3,1isohold,1superslow,3

Single leg curl - 20x15 / 25x15 / 30x12

DB SLD - 30x15 / 40x12 / 40x10

Stand CR - 150x20 / 187.5x15 / 225x12

Finished off with various stretches to quads, hips, hams & calves

* - Knee not playing ball on the last set of these.

Knee isn't too bad today, so I'm figuring the tracking wasn't right when under tension on these.

I wasn't conscious of a change in stance, foot positioning or form, but I'll be having a closer 'assessment' next week.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

What sort of rep ranges were you anticipating on the bar squats?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

The intention was to keep to 15-20 reps sets, once I only got 10 @ 140 (by which point my lungs were on fire & i couldn't see properly) I had a quick change of plan, and just did as many perfect ATG (Tom Platz certified  ) with the weight.


----------



## crazycal1

Could the rom be a factor with urknee?

Rom is a huge factor with my back..


----------



## Neil R

I did consider that, initially, but then I figured the 20 reps with 60kg & 100kg would have the same issue, as the ROM was the same. Thats why I'm looking more at the possibility of tracking issues.

I'm looking into various stretches for glutes, hams, ITB, TFL & quads. I did some Sunday and my knee felt better almost instantly. I'm thinking I just need to give them some time & consistency. Years of tighness wont undo overnight (no matter how much I want it to! :lol: )


----------



## Neil R

Due to start my next cycle next week, thinking about it, I should have opted for Test & Deca as opposed to straight test!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Had to google ATG and Tom Platz. 

Well there's no questioning your effort..,. Vision difficulties!!! I can imagine your body drawing blood away from all extremities (brain and eyes included) and redirecting to your quads!

If you are willing to share any stretching tips I'm all ears. Think my knee would benefit from a decent stretching regime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

This is the one I've been trying out.

{Ignore the guy, although he sounds like a bit of a [email protected], he actually knows his sh1t!}

[video=youtube;sS7cYp4Z2kk]


----------



## crazycal1

Yup understanding ur thinking Neil but but what's good at 1 weight with full rom is v diff with extra stress ie more weight at same rom..

I've read all the stuff about deep squats stressing knees less than parallel etc

It could even be the fast pace with short ur using in this case..

Stretchings a good a place to start as any tho...?


----------



## crazycal1

Lol he's funny..

Gonna stick that in my routine ?


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tri's last night. Had to make a last minute adjustment to the routine I had pre-planned as I've got a weird pain in my front delt. Its a cramp like sensation, or rather a 'post cramp soreness' sensation.

Ordinarily, I would just warm up more & carry on regardless, but the last time I had a feelinglike this was about 1/2 a second before I tore my pec & dislocated my arm. Not something you forget, or fail to accomodate for (unless your an idiot, which, I'd like to think, i'm not!  )

Incl Smith Bench - 4 sets 20

Hammer Press - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x10,5

Incl Cbl Fly - 24x20 / 30x20 / 36x20 / 42x15

Cbl Fly - 30x20 / 36x20 / 42x20 / 48x17,10,13,10

High Cable Dbl Bi curl - 18x20->24x20->30x15->36x10->30x10->24x12

Alt DB Hammer ladder curl - 35x1,2,3,4,5,6,7 (lbs)

1 arm DB scott - 25x15 / 35x12 / 35x15 (lbs)

Seat cbl Conc - 18x15 / 24x12 / 24x15

1 arm Tri P'down - 18x15 / 24x12 / 30x10

ss

1 arm O'head ext - 18x15 / 24x10 / 30x6

Lying DB ext - 16x12,8,7

EZ Bar P'down - 84x20 / 96x15,5(a)->20,18( B)

(a) = Elbows in

( B) = Elbows out


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Good session

Deadlift - 60x12 / 100x10 / 140x8 / 180x5 / 200x2 / 200x1

Chins - Bdy x 15 / +15x12 / +15x9+4sr

Stand Low pulley wide grip row - 72x25 / 96x12 / 111x12

ss

Stiff arm p'down - 36x12 / 48x12 / 54x8

BB Row - 100x15 / 140x5

CG P'downs - 96x15 / 180x12 / 240x10 (lbs) *

Rev Crunch -- 12 / 4

Floor Crunch - 15 / 15

ss

Lying vacuum - 15sec / 10xsec

Finished with stretches to Periformis - bloody hell they're tight!!

* - Shoulder width curl grip. Pause at the bottom


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest + bicep touch up last night - 06/02/15

Had a weird 'cramp like' feeling in my left delt again, so took it more cautiously.

Lf Lats - 50x15 / 60x15 / 70x12 / 80x10

ss

LF Shoulder press - 40x15 / 50x12 / 60x6+2pr / 60x6+4pr

Upright row - 60x15 / 70x15 / 80x12+3

Rev Peck Deck - 36x20 / 48x15 / 60x15

Alt DB lats - 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10

Bench Press - 60x15 / 100x12

Smith Bench - +40x20,20 / 80x12 *

LF Incl Press - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x12

LF Fly - 60x15 / 70x14 / 80x12

Inc Cable fly - 24x20 / 30x20 / 36x20 / 42x18,12

BB Curl - 40x15 / 50x15 / 60x15 **

* - 20 Normal width grip -> 2 ultra wide grip

** - In squat rack


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Will that weird feeling go away on its own? (The one that preceded a torn pec previously)

Haha just noticed your naughtiness. BB curling in the Squat Rack.... Tsk tsk. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

That comment is useless without a pic looool


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Will that weird feeling go away on its own? (The one that preceded a torn pec previously)


Hopefully. I had Deep tissue work done on Saturday ...really feckin' deep!... so its a touch tender today.

I actually am wondering if its not psychosomatic, as i've been researching cramps etc recently.


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


>


:rofl:.I hope no-one squats like that though, looks like a pretty rounded back.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> Hopefully. I had Deep tissue work done on Saturday ...really feckin' deep!... so its a touch tender today.
> 
> I actually am wondering if its not psychosomatic, as i've been researching cramps etc recently.


Always wise to be cautious where injuries are concerned.

You think reading about cramps has exaggerated the feeling/niggle? Or made you more conscious of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

It was more that my thought process was going along the lines of "I've been reading & thinking about cramping, so my body has said 'Here's a cramp'."

Deep tissue therapist said she could feel scar tissue in it that she was working on, so possibly its just coincidence. Just a weird one.

Although, I've never had cramp in my shoulder previously, so its an odd place to cramp up.


----------



## Neil R

Started my 2nd phase of the prep today. Added a small amount of carbs/protein/fat and added in the "supplements"

Aiming to get my morning bodyweight past the 110kg mark, with as little reduction in condition as possible.

The next 16 weeks are broken up as follows :-

Weeks 1-4 - Aggressive attack on additional bodyweight

Weeks 5-8 - Stabilise bodyweight at whatever it is at end of week 4 and lean out whilst maintaining that bodyweight

Weeks 9-12 - PCT

Weeks 13-16 - Small clean up of diet, dependant on what condition I'm in, otherwise this will be exactly as weeks 9-12.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

That's the sort of thing that happens to me. 

Did Tough Mudder last year and cut my leg open during the event. By the end it had swollen up a little around the cut (which was caked in mud), but I wasn't worried as my team mates were like "it's fine". At the end of the run I was advised to go to the med tent to have it cleaned up... they cleaned up and gave me a leaflet about infections... i read the leaflet.... which led me to later reading about Tetanus and lockjaw on the t'internet that night. For the next few days I was sure i was getting muscle spasms indicative of Tetanus and lockjaw.  I got a booster shot from docs in the end... but pretty sure all in my head. But my head has a powerful imagination. (as do most peeps... hence how placebo effects and the like can happen)

Ah well hopefully the massage and your recognition that it might be nothing will make it go away!


----------



## crazycal1

How much does ur condition change being in and off..

One of my clients appears much leaner and bigger immediately with test where I just look bigger,

He loses thus leanness within weeks of coming off..

When I lose the water weight I look much leaner..

His bottom abs literally appear from nowhere with test, the hibernate lol..

I kinda pee out my water and reveal my gains...

Any idea why we get opposite reactions???


----------



## Neil R

I would initially suspect the aromatase enzyme. His might be lower (relatively speaking) than yours, so he has less conversion to estrogen (which gives that 'puffier' appearance - annoyingly, I get this too - , so he gets more glycogen retention from the elevated androgen levels so looks "tighter" when on.


----------



## crazycal1

Anything that can help with it?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Aromatise inhibitor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Both using cabergline


----------



## crazycal1

Which to be honest I simply use cos it finally got rid of a gyno lump that I had for 10 months..

I get abit lost with it all tbh..

Never had a prob since, bit interested in what u think Neil..

Usually only test cycles these days, orals give me acid indigestion..

Was thinking if doing boldenone in gel with test if there is a next time..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Either using arimidex or aromasin?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1

Nope just caber.. Never had a problem since..


----------



## Neil R

Cabergoline is a progesterone inhibitor, which you shouldn't get much of if using test. I know progesterone can convert to test, not sure if a reverse conversion is possible.

But, as Tokyo says, Arimadex or Aromasin are better suppressors of the aromatase enzyme.

How much actual test do you get with 1000mg of the Test gel? And how long is it active for?


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Managed to Free bar squat again last night. 2 weeks consecutive!

Squats - 3 sets 20 warm up -> 140x10 / 140x7 *

Leg Press - 2 warm up -> Triple drop 350x7->300x6->250x7 **

Leg Ext - 2 x 20 warm up -> Triple drop 100x11+1->80x4+1->60x5+1

Seat leg curl - 2x15 warm up - 100x11+4pr / 110x9+3pr

Stand CR - 150x20-> Bdy x20,20 / 225x18-> Bdy x20,20 ***

Finished off with various stretches to Periformis, TFL, Soleus, hams & calves

* - Tom Platz style

** - John Meadows style

*** - Bodyweight = 20 from stretch to flat foot, then into flat foot to Peak contraction.

I was planning on getting 15 reps in the squat, so bit disappointed in that, but I'll be aiming to improve next week.


----------



## crazycal1

Tbh I think transdermal is closer to oral levels for absorption which I why I tried 1.5g last time n stopped after 8 weeks cos I started behaving abit of a d1ck occasionally.. I know, hard to believe.. Lol..

Imo it took 10? Weeks before I lost strength.. N my weight started dropping slightly..

I lost a couple of pounds before that after a couple of weeks into pct.

Gyno Imo was down to bullets which yes is a different beast to test. Yes I'm aware there's 2 types of gyno...

Tbh when it worked getting rid of the lump I just stuck with it...


----------



## crazycal1

Btw I endured 6 months of letro trying to get rid of gyno n caber was a last resort, letro shrunk the lump, caber finished it off within weeks.. Letro is nasty!!!!!


----------



## Neil R

Yeah, I found letro really annihilated my libido! Not a big fan of it, its up there with Clomid for me.

I found the Test info of the gels (I'm assuming you were using 1.5ml gel per day?)

Apparently you get 10mgtest per 0.5ml gel so you'd be getting 30mg test per day, which should be enough to give an enhancing effect.


----------



## crazycal1

Hmm only 210 a week still then..

Gives me 2 reps a set..

I'm not sure where the 50/. Numbers come from.. Altho that's still a low anabolic minds estimate lol..

Try letro with no test... I felt like a lethargic zombie..

First time I've seen the numbers written like that for test gel n is lower than id guessed..


----------



## Neil R

But the average Test production for adult males is 7mg/day = 50mg per week, so your looking at 400% above ave. normal test production.

I'm guessing the test gels are more dosage reliable than, say, UGL oils etc whereby dosage is suspect to begin with?

I've never used gels so not really up on them.


----------



## Neil R

But the average Test production for adult males is 7mg/day = 50mg per week, so your looking at 400% above ave. normal test production, which is enough for an anabolic effect.

I'm guessing the test gels are more dosage reliable than, say, UGL oils etc whereby dosage is suspect to begin with?

I've never used gels so not really up on them.


----------



## crazycal1

I'm pleased with the results I've had especially given the actual doseage, but gutted not to get more absorbtion cos id then get better results..

U have no need for gels bud...


----------



## crazycal1

So is there anything I can do on cycle to be less puffy and my mate to look better off cycle?

Or for my part are u just saying change from Caber to arimadex.

Tbh I was under the impression that caber was good to use for anything.. Albeit more usually for prolactin gyno.. Ie tren based gyno..

You wouldn't use 2 AI's for a test tren cycle.


----------



## Neil R

If you get the results you desire from Caber, stick with it. You could possibly add 10mg/day Nolvadex, which would help reduce that puffiness, or use Epistane with it, I (as well as other people I speak to ) have found a 'tightening' effect from Epistane. More than likely due to its AE & AI properties.

For your mate, i would be looking at things that assist improving insulin sensitivity. Chromium, ALA etc.

(I'm assuming that diet is consistent both on & off cycle. I know too many who eat better/cleaner when on than when off. Although, being fair, I do too. If i'm ever likely to have alcohol, it will always be when off)


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tri's last night. 10/02/15

Incl Smith Bench - +40x20 / 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x11 / 120x5 / 120x2,1->100x6

Hammer press - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x11 / 120x8+2pr

Pec Deck - 48x15 / 60x4 / 72x14

Inc CBl fly - 30x15 / 36x15 / 42x10->30x7

Alt DB Curl - 15x12 / 22x10 / 28x10 / 34x5->25x5->17.5x5

DB Conc curls - 14x12 / 18x10 / 22x7+1iso

EZ Cable curl - 48x15 / 60x12

O'head tri ext - 54x15 / 60x12 / 78x8

ts

Rev Grip EZ bar P'down - 54x15 / 60x12 / 78x7+1

ts

EZ bar P'down - 54x15 / 60x12 / 78x8

CG Smith Bench - +40x15 / 60x12 / 80x5->40x20


----------



## crazycal1

Cheers Neil.. Yup on off makes no diff in tho case..


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night. Really enjoyed the session, although the pump in my back & arms was so crazy it was actually impeding. Although it did make Deadlifts feel 'tighter'.

BB Rows - 60x15 / 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x6

Chins - Bdy x 22,13,12,10,11,9,10,6,7

Stiff arm P'down - 54x12 / 66x10 / 72x8

P'down - 144x12/ 144x10 / 180x10 (lbs) *

Deadlift - 60x6 / 100x6 / 120x5 / 120x5 / 130x5

Swiss ball crunch - 35 / 15 / 25 / 15 **

LF side crunch - 35x15

* - Bodyline is approx - 30 deg leaning back and pulling to throat area

** - Feet almost straight out & jammed into wall join.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

100 chins in 9 sets... very impressive. 

(first thing i did was to add up how many chins you beasted out.... it's like the 100 chins challenge month)


----------



## Neil R

Yep.

I had a look back & I last did it in October, didn't realise it was that long ago.

I have to admit though, my arms were so pumped I could hardly move. My ROM is only to bar-to-eyebrow level.

And i did use wrist straps as my forearms were pumped like popeyes! :lol:

I should have probably done them before the BB Rows though.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Oh the hardship of having big ass muscles!  haha


----------



## crazycal1

Lol well done ?


----------



## Neil R

Delts, Chest & Bi on Friday (13/02/15) I was pleased with this session, felt like a little progress was being made.

DB Press - 22x20 / 32x15 / 41x11 / 48x5+4pr / 48x3+4pr

Seat DB Lats - 15x12 / 17.5x12 / 20x10 / 22x8+4pr

1 arm high cable Rear delt - 18x15 / 24x15 / 30x8+1

High shrug - 60x12 / 80x10 / 100x6

Smith Bench - +40x15 / 80x12 / 100x7 / 120x3,80x7

Lf Incl Press - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x8 / 120x5+4pr

LF Pec Deck - 65x15 / 85x12 / 105x8+2pr

Seat High Incl Fly - 18x15 / 24x12 / 30x8 / 30x7+2pr

BB Curl - 40x15 / 50x10 / 60x6->40x6 *

* - In the bench press. Less reps this week, which proves that curling in the squat rack is more beneficial! :lol:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> * - In the bench press. Less reps this week, which proves that curling in the squat rack is more beneficial! :lol:


lol  This is becoming a habit for you. 

With regards to your Incline Press and Pec Deck... what does the "LF" stand for?


----------



## Neil R

To be fair, you have to just find a space. The squat rack is generally a free space, but someone was deadlifting, so I used one of the 2 Bench Press benches.

LF is just shorthand for LifeFitness - just so I know what brand of machine I'm using. Different machines can explain to me why I did more or less.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> To be fair, you have to just find a space.


Space can be a premium depending what time you go to the gym, or size of gym.

The PureGym that I use for the odd workout here and there never has a squat rack or bench press area free... unless you are able to go during work hours. First thing in the morning, lunchtime and after work it's like a battery hen barn in there!  [one of the reasons I procured some bare bones home gym equipment]



Neil R said:


> LF is just shorthand for LifeFitness - just so I know what brand of machine I'm using. Different machines can explain to me why I did more or less.


I do this too. Started noticing that sometimes exercises were more easy or difficult dependent on the machine I was using... I do try to use the same one where possible, but sometimes not possible. Starting to learn which ones are which, so if forced to use a different station I can add on or reduce intended weight as necessary.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night.

Leg ext - 60x20 / 80x20 / 100x20 / 120x15+4pr

Squat - 60x15 / 100x15 / 140x8 / 140x3

Leg Press - 200x15 / 240x15

1 leg curl - 25x15 / 30x12

Bike - L17 1 min

Started off feeling really good for the session, decided to make it more of a challenge by squatting last.

Sadly, some div was doing about 85 sets on the leg press so I had to squat 2nd instead.

My knee just really did not want to play. Squats, right from the first light set just had my knee grinding an quite painful.

Ended up doing a WICM workout.

I was in so much pain afterwards it was about an hour before i stopped wanting to puke because of it.

I was expecting to need a knee support & plenty of painkillers today. It feels perfectly fine!


----------



## crazycal1

Have u tried a neoprene tube support?

I dont get knee pain but on trap bar I became "aware".

Tube on, immediately no awareness... Its the heat it produces in the joint id imagine..

Altho u should be fully lubed after that lot..


----------



## Neil R

I use heat cream and knee socks.

I've been contemplating getting some neoprene supports.

I think Tommy Kono are the best ones


----------



## crazycal1

Worth a shot..


----------



## gingernut

I have squat from a bench press, also from a tricep dip. Also used the seat on a preacher to get a short barbell on my back for lunging.

I don't recommend any of them for safety's sake, just saying.

I've done glute kickbacks both on bench press, as well as on a bench in the squat rack. If there's no space I do it, hard luck.



Neil R said:


> To be fair, you have to just find a space. The squat rack is generally a free space, but someone was deadlifting, so I used one of the 2 Bench Press benches.
> 
> LF is just shorthand for LifeFitness - just so I know what brand of machine I'm using. Different machines can explain to me why I did more or less.


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tri's last night. Much improved session from Monday.

Incl Bench - 3 warm up then : 120x4+1rp->100x6

Hammer Press - 2 warm ups, then : 130x8->100x5+1sh->60x8+1sh

Incl Cbl Fly - 2 warm ups, then : 42x10+1sh

Peck Deck - 2 warm ups, then :72x10+1sh

Alt DB Curls - 3 warm ups, then : 32x7->24x6

1 arm Cbl conc curl - 2 warm ups, then : 30x8+1n *

Cable curl - 2 warm ups, then : 72x8+4ch

Ohead cble ext - 2 warm ups, then : 96x8

2 DB lying Tri ext - 16x12,12 / 20x8,8 / 20x6,6 **

Rope P'down - 2 warm ups, then : 84x8+1sh

Depth Press ups - 26

sh = Stretch hold.

* - working set was top half (Peak contraction) of ROM

** - Supersetted with DB CG Bench


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night. Really enjoyed the session, for (I think) the first time ever I used Bands in my session. Absolutely love them!! They make stuff so much harder, you really have to dig deep to get those reps. Gonna be using these more often. A bit gutted I never tried them sooner

BB Rows - 60x15 / 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x8

Rope Pulldowns - 144x12 / 168x10 / 168x8 *

Stand low pulley // grip row - 60x12 / 72x10 / 78x8 *

Deadlift - 60x6 / 100x6 / 120x5 / 140x6 / 160x5 / 170x3

LF Back Ext - 80x15 / 100x12

Rev Hip Crunch - 20 / 15 / 15

Swiss ball crunch - 20 / 20 / 15 **

* - With Bands (resistance = 25-80lbs)

** - Feet almost straight out & jammed into wall join.


----------



## Neil R

Delts, Chest & Bi on Friday (20/02/15)

Pleased with this session, everything felt good. Used the bands again. I'm absolutely loving the extra effort you have to put in. They're really making me focus that bit more on every rep.

DB Press - 22x20 / 32x15 / 41x12 / 48x5+2pr / 48x2+4pr

DB lats - 20x15 / 24.5x12* / 32x6*

Upright row - 40x12 / 70x10* ->70x6 / 80x6* ->80x5

Bench Press- 60x15 / 100x14 / 120x5 / 120x4->100x6

LF Incl Press - 70x15 / 90x12 / 110x6+4pr / 115x4+2pr

ss

CG Cable pullover - xx / 36x12 / 48x10 / 60x6 (lbs)

Cable fly - Bands x5 ->30x15 / bands x5->36x12 / bands x5->42x10

Incl Cbl fly - 30x15 / 42x10 / 42x7

BB Curl - 40x12* / 45x8*->45x6->20*x15 / 40x8*->40x6->20*x15

* - with bands


----------



## Neil R

Quads, hams & calves last night (23/02/15).

Stuck to straight sets to failure/very close to. Good workout. Knee just about held up, but worked in my favour as it helped me not go for the extra stuff that I've been doing for a long while.

Hack Squat - 90x15 / 180x12 / 270x12 / 360x4 (lbs) - last rep of that was an "Oh s**t" rep :lol:

Leg press - 200x15 / 280x15 / 360x15 / 450x14 - great contraction in my quads.

Leg Ext - 60x20 / 80x15 / 100x10

Seat Leg Curl - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x11

Lying Leg Curl - 20x15 / 30x12 / 40x9

Stand CR - 150x20 / 195x15 / 240x12

LF Toe press - 100x20 / 120x14 / 120x13

Finished off with stretches to Calves, Periformis, hams & erectors.

I was slightly 'brain dead' in this session, as I was going to use the bands on a few exercises and kicked myself for not bringing them.

When I'de finished & was mixing my post workout, there they were, at the bottom of my bag! Doh!!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Blonde moments.

They happen to the best of us. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tri's last night. I'm starting to see some extra 'thickness' throughout my physique, and I'm starting to get that "pumped all the time" feeling.

Incl Smith - +40x15 / 80x12 / 100x7 / 110x4 / 100x4

Hammer Press - 60x15 / 90x12 / 110x8 / 130x5

Seat high Incl Fly - 24x15 / 30x12 / 36x10

Pec Deck - 48x15 / 60x12 / 84x11 / 84x10

Alt DB curl - 17.5x10 / 22x10 / 28x10 / 32x8

High Cable Dbl Bi curl - 24x15 / 30x15 / 42x10

Cable Curl - 60x15 / 72x12 / 84x12

Lying DB ext (slight incl) - 14x12 / 18x12 / 22x10 / 22x8

CG Smith Bench - +40x15 / 60x12 / 110x5 / 110x5

EZ Tri P'down - 72x15 / 96x12 / 106x10 / 106x8

Band Press ups - x15


----------



## crazycal1

Any idea why ur feeling so pumped now..

Id have thought u were a walking pump all year round the way u train lol


----------



## Neil R

Just the additional glycogen retention.

I also notice that traveling to work (and home from) I always need to piss when I get to the destination.

Carbs have been increased to 500-550g a day and am hitting consistently. Extra carbs = extra water.  (F**kin quite a lot of water, the words "racehorse" and "p1ssing-like-a" come to mind! :lol: )


----------



## crazycal1

Cherish being able to pee that hard dude!


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday (02/03/15)

I've switched up my sessions a little. Last week I focused on sticking to strait sets, in order to give myself a baseline for the next month or so's sessions, as I'm doing a "beat the book" progression.

Basically, tha target is to beat the previous weeks diary entry on as many exercises as I can, be it an extra rep or an extra couple kg on the bar.

Hack squat - 40x15 / 80x15 / 120x12 / 160x7 +

Leg Press - 240x15 / 320x15 / 400x15 / 480x14 / 530x6 +

Leg Ext - 70x20 / 90x15 / 110x9+1

Seat leg curl - 70x15 / 90x15 / 110x9+1

Lying leg curl - 20x15 / 30x12 / 40x12 / 50x3+1 +

Stand CR - 150x25 / 195x17 / 240x13+1

Finished off with "leg dislocates" & stretches to hamstrings

+ - PB's at this gym (although I might double check the leg press, just in case)


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday (02/03/15)

I've switched up my sessions a little. Last week I focused on sticking to strait sets, in order to give myself a baseline for the next month or so's sessions, as I'm doing a "beat the book" progression.

Basically, tha target is to beat the previous weeks diary entry on as many exercises as I can, be it an extra rep or an extra couple kg on the bar.

Hack squat - 40x15 / 80x15 / 120x12 / 160x7 *

Leg Press - 240x15 / 320x15 / 400x15 / 480x14 / 530x6 *

Leg Ext - 70x20 / 90x15 / 110x9+1

Seat leg curl - 70x15 / 90x15 / 110x9+1

Lying leg curl - 20x15 / 30x12 / 40x12 / 50x3+1 *

Stand CR - 150x25 / 195x17 / 240x13+1

Finished off with "leg dislocates" & stretches to hamstrings

* - PB's at this gym (although I might double check the leg press, just in case)


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Please share what leg dislocates are? They sound painful. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Its just a way for me to decompress my spine a little, one leg at a time.

I attach my foot to the low pulley cable and kind of lean out so the weight pulls my leg, hopefully, till I hear the 'crack' in the hip/lower spine area.

I really need to invest in some inversion boots to do it properly.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Not as painful sounding as I'd imagined. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

No. I just needed to call them something that would make sense to me in future


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tri's last night.

Incl Smith Bench - +40x20 / 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x10 / 120x3+1rp

Hammer Press - 60x15 / 90x15 / 110x11 / 130x7

Seated High Incl Cable fly - 24x15 / 30x15 / 36x12 / 42x6

LF Pec Deck - 60x15 / 70x15 / 80x15

Alt DB Curl - 17.5x10 / 22x10 / 16x10 /32.5x6

LF Curl machine - 45x12 / 55x10

DB Preacher - 15x12 / 17.5x10 / 20x8

Lying 2 DB Tri ext - 14x15 / 20x12 / 24x6

V-bar o'head ext - 60x20 / 78x15 / 90x10

ss

V-bar Pressdown - 60x15 / 78x12 / 90x8

Kickback (bands) - 10 / 10

ss

EZ bar rev Pressdown - 20x15 / 20x12

1 arm cable curl - 15x25 / 20x25


----------



## crazycal1

I've been keen to try some inversion boots for years..

I've recently been trying the exact opposite..

I lay on the floor with my legs vertical up against a wall..

Legs feel weightless n lower back seems to like it..


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> I lay on the floor with my legs vertical up against a wall..
> 
> Legs feel weightless n lower back seems to like it..


Gonna give that a try. Cheers!


----------



## crazycal1

Superduper ?


----------



## crazycal1

Oh 3-4 mins tops is what I read..


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night.

Pulldown - 144x15 / 180x12 / 216x10 / 252x4*->216x4* (lbs) - NB

BB Rows - 60x15 / 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x10

Deadlift - 100x6 / 140x6 / 180x5 / - had a go at 210 but only got it an inch or two off the floor...3 times!

Stand Low pulley row - 30x15* / 40x12* / 50x10*

LF Machine P'down - 60x12 / 70x12 / 80x10 - NB2

Rev Hip Crunch - 20 / 15 / 15

Swiss ball Crunch - 16 / 15 / 15 NB3

NB1 - using shoulder width parallel grip bar

NB2 - Hold for a seconds at peak contraction

NB3 - Feet into wall jam.

Kicking myself now as I've just re-read Cals leg elevation thing & I could/should have done this last night! Doh! :mmph:


----------



## crazycal1

What's ya biggest deadlift from times gone by bud?

Presumably u had bugger all rest trying 210 lol..

Some of my clients love the wall thing n interesting some are commenting ie complaining they're hams feel tight while doing it..

They wont do any corrective stretching tho lol..


----------



## Neil R

Best deadlifts I've done, arn't that impressive.

220k x 8 , 250k x 3 & 260 x 2 (not all in the same workout  )


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday (06/03/15)

Smith Press - +40x20 / 80x20 / 100x12 / 120x5 / 120x2

Seat DB Lats - 15x15 / 20x12 / 24x12

LF Lat - 50x12 / 60x12 / 70x10 NB

Long Rope U/right row - 60x12 / 78x12 / 96x8 NB

Smith Bench - +40x15 / 80x12 / 120x5 / 120x3 / 100x7

LF Incl Press - 70x15 / 90x12 / 110x10 / 120x5 *

Pec Deck - 60x15 / 72x15 / 90x10

1 arm Cable fly - 7.5x12 / 10x12 / 12.5x12 NB2

NB - Pause for a sec at Peak contraction

NB2 - Across face

* - Machine very 'stiff' and kept sticking, which, initially p**ed me off, but then I realised it was giving a different type of stimulus.


----------



## X3_1986

Neil R said:


> Best deadlifts I've done, arn't that impressive.
> 
> 220k x 8 , 250k x 3 & 260 x 2 (not all in the same workout  )


If I could deadlift 260kg I'd be VERY happy with that... can't believe your saying there not very impressive lol. You're a bodybuilder, not a strongman lol


----------



## crazycal1

Bodybuilders dilute effort by needing to focus on aesthetics..

That's the only diff Imo..

Its difficult to lift heavy when u aren't lifting heavy regularly..

Good lifts mate..


----------



## Plod

This leg dislocate thing

I've done something similar I believe

Resistance band anchored, then wrapped around foot/ankle. Get band under tension, whilst having ankle supported by a foam roller. Other leg with ankle as close to butt as poss, then gently lean back until laying on floor, and hold for min of 2 mins.


----------



## Madjack99

Neil R said:


> Best deadlifts I've done, arn't that impressive.
> 
> 220k x 8 , 250k x 3 & 260 x 2 (not all in the same workout  )


Pretty damn impressive to me pal !!


----------



## Neil R

Well. Looks like I've a short stay in setback city again. Pulled something in my mid-quad.

Plenty of Pernaton cream lathered on it last night. Got it strapped up now. Walking is a problem at the moment, but there's no bruising so nothing torn, thankfully.

Biggest bugger is that its my good leg as well! (was)


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Noooooooo :/

Wishing you a speedy recovery Neil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

I'm not too worried at the moment.

I've had similar sensations in my chest previously, when scar tissue breaks up and becomes dislodged.

A weeks rest, light physio movements & Deep Tissue will see it okay. Just mean a little tinkering with the non-leg sessions to make sure I don't do something in them to make anything worse. Mainly, this will be just using more machines where I don't have to "plant" my feet for stability.


----------



## Neil R

On the plus side, I hit a PB. Got 10 reps with the same weight as I got 7 reps last week.

Yin-Yang etc


----------



## X3_1986

What a bummer... hope it is only a week that you're out and no longer.


----------



## Madjack99

Bad news Neil , here's hoping for a speedy recovery .


----------



## crazycal1

Dem peptides are great for injuries ?


----------



## Neil R

Thank guys. Its improving a little. I can walk with only a slight limp. I'm okay as long as I don't bend my knee more than 10 or 20 degrees, it just gives way then.


----------



## freddee

Fortunately for you Neil it isn't a weak body part, I think you can afford to rest your legs and work upper body for a little while, hope it gets better soon, chin up )


----------



## Neil R

Forgot to update Tuesdays Chest & arms session.

Went pretty well, wasn't pushing anything, due to the leg issue, so went in with a maintenence mindset.

Seemed I still managed to beat last weeks efforts on some things 

Incl Smith - +40x20 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 110x6 / 110x4

Hammer Press - 60x15 / 90x15 / 110x12 / 135x7+1

LF Pec Deck - 75x15 / 95x15 / 105x10 / 105x8

1 arm Cable fly - 12x15 / 18x15 / 24x12 *

Seat DB Curl - 14x12 / 18x12 / 18x12

High cable curl - 24x15 / 30x12 / 36x12

1 arm cabl scott - 24x10 / 24x8

2 arm high cable curl - 60x15 / 72x12 / 84x10

ss

Tri Pressdown - 60x15 / 72x15 / 84x12

Lying 2 Db Tri ext - 12x15 / 15 / 12 /10 / 8

Dips - Bdy x7 / 7 / 6

1 arm Rev P'down - 7.5x15 / 10x12

* Across face


----------



## Neil R

freddee said:


> Fortunately for you Neil it isn't a weak body part, I think you can afford to rest your legs and work upper body for a little while, hope it gets better soon, chin up )


I wish they were.

They used to be a strong bodypart for me, but since the constant problems I've had with my hip/back/knees they've lost a lot of size. I need to bring them back up again so they aren't out of proportion with my upper body soI can't really afford to lose anything.


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs last night. Adjusted accordingly for the dodgy leg. Good session, albeit slightly disappointed as to not be able to BB Row or Deadlift, but, sometimes its about choosing your battles and winning the war of attrition!

Hammer P'downs - 40x15 / 80x12 / 130x8 / 130x8 *

Hammer Row - 50x12 / 90x5 / 90x4 **

Stand Low Cable row - 60x12 / 60x12 / 72x10 ***

LF Pulldown - 65x12 / 75x10 / 85x8 *

LF Seat Row - 60x12 / 80x9 / 80x8 **

LF Back Ext - 60x15->80x10 / 80x12->100x5 / 100x10->120x2

Floor Crunch - 30 / 20 / 20

LF Side Crunch - 35x25 / 35x20

Rev Hip Crunch - 20 / 10

* - Squeeze & hold at peak contraction

** - Hips & feet back behind shoulder girdle.

*** - With bands.

Legs getting better by the day. Slight 'dead' feeling today, but encouraging progress being made.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday (13/03/15). Small progress made, routine adjusted to minimise any effect of the quad.

Smith Press - +40x20 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x7 / 130x3

LF Lats - 55x15 / 65x15 / 75x12 / 85x6 *

Rev Pec Deck - 42x15 / 54x12 / 60x10

Bench Press - 60x20 / 100x10 / 120x5 / 120x4 / 102.5x8

LF Incl Press - 65x15 / 85x15 / 105x12 / 120x6

Cable Fly - 30x15 / 42x15 / 54x8

Incl Cbl fly - 30x12 / 36x12 / 42x6 *

Band pec fly - 15

* - Hold at top for 1/2 sec


----------



## X3_1986

Hi Neil - Do you ever do halfs/partial squats? I'm only asking as I was reading FLEX yesterday and it mentioned that doing half/partials help target the VMO (vastus medilias oblique) which is usually undertrained/neglected?


----------



## crazycal1

I think this is worth a try ^^^^^


----------



## Neil R

X3_1986 said:


> Hi Neil - Do you ever do halfs/partial squats? I'm only asking as I was reading FLEX yesterday and it mentioned that doing half/partials help target the VMO (vastus medilias oblique) which is usually undertrained/neglected?


Yes, in the past I've done these.

I read that article in FLEX and immediately thought "Whadda load o bollax!"

You can't train legs without activating the Vastus Medialis. Literally, every exercise works it.


----------



## X3_1986

I think it was mainly aimed the leg raise, where there is a lot of stress put on the knees and VMO is worked until the very last bit of the movement.

I might add in a set or 2 of partials, and just holding it there for a second or 2 before coming back up.

Since being back in training i've not really had DOM's either. I was expecting to be aching as I've been out for 9 months... or could my clean diet be the reason as to why I could be recovering OK.

Sorry to hijack.


----------



## crazycal1

However disregarding flexs reasons for the article could a partial rom help avoid knee pain?


----------



## X3_1986

From reading Flex, the say the VMO is what helps keep the knee stable and when training legs using the extension machine incorrectly whether it be form or too much weight then this causes imbalances in muscle growth and eventually a knee injuries (maybe)... so by doing partials you activate the VMO more, which I suppose could help with knee pain as it helps keeping the knee stable.

Always worth a try say for 6-8 weeks see if there any improvements.


----------



## Neil R

Did some leg rehab last night.

Leg Ext

Seat Hack squat

Leg Abductor

Glute slider

Hack Squat

Lying leg Curl

Toe Press

Various cadences & ROM's to establish the stability of the leg. I even managed 30kg!


----------



## crazycal1

V interesting this foods that bloat stuff Neil..

Id always assumed my gut got bigger thruout the day simply due to the amount of food id eaten..


----------



## Neil R

There is that. As you go through the day, you gain weight from the food you eat. I gain about 4lbs from a.m to evening.

The additional bloat comes from the fermenting of foods in you digestive tract, that produces gas, and therefore bloat. Eating 'high volume' meals ( such as people do when having "Refeeds" or "Cheat meals" leaves a lot of partially digested food that then ferments. Its mainly due to the pre & probiotic balance.

Beans are obviously a well known example, as are sprouts.

The worst I had was when I did the Britain in 2003/04. After pre-judging i had one of those giant cookies & a bottle of orange juice. In my already dehydrated state, my stomach did not like it one bit and within about half an hour my gut had bloated up by about 3", and there was no way I could hold it in. Had a good ol' "Blazing Saddles" farting session and it deflated on an almost fart-by-fart basis! :lol:

I also used to have a bad time digesting potato (I think i've mentioned this earlier in this thread). Which got to the point I stopped having it as my gut bloated up and was rock hard for hours after. Painfully so.

After the North-East in 2013 I spoke to Dave T who suggested adding it back in, but start small and gradually increase it.

Took me about 2 months of discomfort, but now I can eat potato without needing to lie down until I gas the house out.

Most people have similar reactions to certain foods. Usually the more fibrous.


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tris last night. Great session, but I was so pumped I actually struggled to breath. Took about 3 hours for it to wear off as well. Thankfully, its a rest day today so I'll be getting an early night to catch up 

Incl Bench - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x4 / 120x3

Hammer Press - 60x15 / 100x15 / 120x11 / 140x5+1pr

Seat High cable fly - 24x15 / 30x12 / 36x8+2f

LF Pec Deck - 65x15 / 85x15 / 105x11+1

Alt DB Curl - 16x12 / 20x10 / 24x8 / 24x8

1 arm Precher- 16x10 / 20x6 / 20x4

Cable curl - 20x15 / 25x12 / 30x12

O'head cable ext (LF) - 30x15 / 35x15 / 40x12

Lying DB Tri ext - 16x15 / 20x11 / 20x7

Dips - Bdy x11 / 9 / 8

V Bar P'down - 60x15 / 78x15 / 96x10


----------



## Neil R

Back and Abs last night. Good session. Had the bizarre inspiration to superset BB Rows & Deadlift, no idea why, it totally skullf***d me!

Got that awesome tightness throughout my whole back today 

Good result, as I didn't feel like I had really pushed myself. Goes to show the difference your mindset makes

Hammer P'downs - 50x15 / 90x12 / 130x8 / 170x5

Bent over Low pulley row - 60x12 / 78x10 / 90x6 *

BB Rows - 60x15 / 100x12 / 140x10

ss

Deadlift - 60x15 / 100x12 / 140x5

LF P'down - 65x12 / 80x10 / 90x8 **

Floor Crunch - 20 / 15 / 15

ss

Vacuum - 30sec / 20s / 20s

LF Reverse twist machine - 45x25 (Per side)

Stand rope crunch - 54x25 / 60x20 / 66x15

* - With both bands

** - Hold at Peak Contraction for a second


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday (13/03/15). Some progress being made, a couple of 'gym PB's' made.

Smith Press - +40x15 / 80x15 / 100x11 / 120x5

LF Lat machine - 65x15 / 75x12 / 85x8+4pr

EZ bar face pulls - 25x15 / 35x15 / 45x12

Bent DB lats - 35x12 / 40x10 (lbs)

Bench Press - 60x15 / 100x15 / 120x8 / 140x4+1f

LF Incl Press - 70x15 / 90x12 / 110x12 / 120x7+1

Cable Fly - 36x15 / 48x10 / 48x8

Incl Cbl fly - 30x12 / 36x10 / 36x10


----------



## Neil R

Had Deep tissue work on Saturday, she did a lot of work on the quad & knee cap areas.

Painful? - Yes!

Felt very nauseous for the rest of Saturday & most of Sunday. Still feeling under the weather now.

TBH, I think I've caught a stomach bug (given the symptoms I've been experiencing), and its just coincident.


----------



## X3_1986

Do you have deep tissue or sports massages very often? Do they help with recovery or have any other positives?


----------



## Neil R

I have DTM every 2 - 3 weeks. I've found it does help with recovery, but i use it to complement the Osteopathic work...which reminds me, he should be back from Cambodia around now. Need to get back in touch.


----------



## Neil R

More leg physio last night. F**king hate not being able to train full pelt.

But, at least there was purpose to the session.


----------



## crazycal1

Lol call it a deload ?


----------



## Neil R

Deload - That was last week

Now its "Physio" - makes me feel that there is at least "some" purpose to being in the gym. I had 3 convo's whilst doing 'physio' last night. Normally convos = 0

I'll make up for it tonight.


----------



## Neil R

Okay, so the "make up for it tonight" comment clearly jinxed the f**k outta me.

Chest & Arms last night turned into half-assed-Chest workout.

Incl Smith - +40x20 / 80x15 / 100x7 / 100x5

Hammer Press - 60x15 / 90x15 / 120x12 / 150x6 <- think that last one was a 'gym PB'

Incl Cable fly - 30x15 / 36x12

Pec Deck - 48x15 / 60x15 / 72x8

Joints felt okay before I started, but as soon as I started the Incline, they felt like they were made of broken glass. Can't figure out the PB on the Hammer, but then bicep & tricep tendons at the elbow started feeling decidedly fragile, so I bailed out before I began.

Think I'll do these here de-load workouts thursday & Friday, as I clearly need to get over this fluey/chest cold thing.

Bit of a shitter really, as I was planning on doing the deload/fcuk all week in a bout a month, just before I hit comp prep for the show.


----------



## Neil R

Delts, Bi's & Chest on Friday.

LF Shoulder Press - 40x15 / 50x15 / 60x12 / 70x12 / 80x10 / 90x6 ( - gym PB)

DB Lats - 14x15 / 18x12 / 22x8

High Cable Rear delt - 12x15 / 18x12 / 24x8

Alt DB Ladder curls - 12 x 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,10,8,9 (lost count and had to re-adjust)

1 arm DB Scott - 12x12 / 14x12 / 16x10

Cable Hammer - 12x12 / 18x12 / 24x12

Bench Press - 60x15 / 100x12 / 120x6 / 120x5

Incl LF Press - 70x15 / 90x12 / 110x8

Incl Cable fly - 30x12 / 36x10

Dips - 6 / 7

This was only intended to be a 'token' workout. i.e - go in, do a bit of whatever and get out. The PB was somewhat unexpected, even more so as i didn't even realise it was a PB till I got home!


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Gotta admit, I really could not be arsed.

After a week of being a bit green in the whatsits, combined with the leg injury a few weeks ago and the fact that it was raining, and ice bloody cold & in my face, left me feeling decidedly like " What the actual F**k am i doing?"

But, I'm glad i persevered as it was a reasonably decent session 

Partial Hack - 50x12 / 90x12 / 110x12 / 140x10 / 140x8

Leg Press - 120x20 / 160x20 / 200x20 / 240x20

Leg Ext - 50x15 / 60x15

Single leg curl - 20x15

Seat Leg Curl - 70x20 / 70x15 / 70x15

LF Toe PRess - 80x25 / 100x20 / 120x20 / 140x15


----------



## Neil R

Chest, Bi's & Tris last night. Things are getting back to normal.

Bench Press - 60x15 / 100x12 / 120x9 / 140x3 / 140x3

LF Incl Press - 70x15 / 90x12 / 110x10 / 130x5

Pec Deck - 48x15 / 66x15 / 84x12

1 arm cable fly - 12x15 / 18x15 / 24x12 (across face)

DB Ladder curls - 15x 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9

1 arm DB Scott - 15x12 / 18x7 / 18x6

BB 21's - 35k / 35k

O'head tri ext - 48x15 / 66x12 / 84x8

ss

Tri P'down - 48x15 / 66x12 / 84x8

CG Smith Bench - +40x15 / 80x10

Dips - Bdy x10 / x6

I must admit, I thought I would have done better on Benching, what with normally doing it after shoulders. But, still got a PB on LF Incline


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday. Gotta love those long Bank Holiday weekends 

Felt much better after being a little green around the whatnots, so tried to push things a bit. Started off well, but a smal twinge to the left quad resulted in needing to back off and tread carefully. Survived the session and feeling a decent level of soreness, so alls good. 5 weeks til I start the pre-comp diet.

Squats - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x12 / 120x8

Leg Ext - 40x25 / 60x20 / 70x15 / 80x15

ss

Seat hack Squat - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x15 / 120x15

Lying Leg Curl - 20x15 / 30x12 / 40x8

TBar SLD - 40x10

Seat CR - 50x15 / 80x12 / 50x15

Hack CR - 80x20 / 120x20 / 160x15 / 200x15

Wanted to get to 140 on squats this week, but I'll take each week as they come. Can't see any reason why I can't add 20kg per week for a couple weeks before stabilising and using smaller increments.


----------



## Neil R

Chest , Bi's & Tri's last night. By God was the gym busy!

Now the suns coming out, it looks like everyones deciding to try get in shape.

Smith Bench Press - +40x20 / 80x15 / 120x7 / 130x4 / 130x3

LF Incl Press - 70x15 / 90x15 / 110x12 / 130x6+5pulses

1 arm Pec Deck - 30x15 / 42x15 / 54x10 (across face)

LF Pec Deck - 70x15 / 90x15 / 110x12

High Cable Dbl Bi curls - 24x15 / 30x15 / 36x12

EZ bar curl - 30x15 / 40x15 / 50x12 / 60x8

1 arm Band conc - x15 / x15

Stand O'head EZ Cable ext - 25x15 / 30x15 / 35x12

DB kickback - 8x15 / 12x12 / 14x12

V bar Tri P'down - 60x15 / 72x15 / 84x15 / 96x12


----------



## Neil R

Good back & abs session last night. Really hit the spot. Love sessions like that 

Hammer P'down - 40x15* / 80x15 / 130x12 / 180x6

Stand Low Pulley row - 48x12 / 60x10 / 60x8 **

Rack Deadlift - 60x12 / 100x12 / 140x8 / 180x4 ***

LF Pulldown (face out) - 65x12 / 75x10 / 85x8

Knee;ling Rope Crunch - 48x50 / 60x30 / 60x20

* - Followed by 5 reps at peak contraction & then 5 reps at stretch position

** - With Bands

*** - Focusing on squeezing the back, as oppose to just hiking the weight up.


----------



## crazycal1

I prefer the technical term hoiking the weight up rather than hiking lolol..

Taught you some Naaarfolk ?


----------



## Neil R

That actually what I originally typed, but changed it because I didn't think people would no what hoiking was! :lol:


----------



## gingernut

I know hoiking.


----------



## Neil R

So you should! Women are constantly hoiking their knickers up!


----------



## crazycal1

Lolololololol


----------



## Neil R

Shoulders, Bi's & tri's on Friday (10/04/15). Good session. Need to double check, but I think I got a gym PB too 

Smith Press - +40x20 / +80x15 / +120x8 / +140x3

DB lat - 14x15->18x12->22x6 / 14x15->18x10->22x8

Bench Bent lat - 14x15 / 18x12 / 22x8

Shrugs - 100x15 / 140x15 / 180x12 / 220x8

BB Curl - 40x15 / 50x10 / 50x10 *

V Bar high cable curl - 36x15 / 48x15 / 60x12

Low Handle Cable curl - 12x12 / 18x12 / 24x10

EZ o'head cable tri ext - 48x20 / 66x15 / 84x4

ss

EZ P'downs - 48x20 / 66x15 / 84x12

1 arm cable Tri ext (3 postition) - 12x12,10,10 / 18x12,8,10 / 24x10,10,6 **

* - Bottom half of ROM

** - 1st part stood as far back as allowable, then take 1 pace forward, then finish with another pace forward so directly under the cable.

Straps broke on the shrugs, which was a pain in the ass, as it took a good minute or so to get my focus in place for the set, and the damned thing snapped on the 1st rep. Thankfully I had a spare set


----------



## Neil R

Have double checked. It wasn't a gym PB, as I've done 3 & half plates on Smith Press before.

But, on the more positive side, doing something once, can be seen as 'luck' etc , whereas, you do it more than once and its definitely a sign of more permanent progress!


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night, good session, although I don't know if it was lack of air or just that i'm not as fit as I was but I was breathing outta ma arse. Positively seeing stars.

Got a lovely deep numb/ache/soreness type feeling going on today.

Squats - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x15 / 120x12 / 140x10 / 160x3

Leg Press - 200x15 / 280x15 / 320x12

Leg Ext - 50x20 / 70x20 / 90x14

Lying Leg curl - 20x15 / 30x12 / 40x9+1

Seat leg curl - 70x15 / 90x12 / 90x10

Hack Calf Raise - 100x20 / 180x20 / 240x15 / 280x12

Seat CR - 50x15 / 70x12 / 70x10

Finish off with stretches to hams, lower back & inner thigh

Lower back was very tight from squatting. I absentmindedly used a pair of random 20kg plates for the first 2 sets, and they were slightly off from each other.

Switched to matching plates from the 3rd set.

Although the tight back limited me to only 3 reps at 160, I still managed more reps with 120, got a set out of 140 and it wasn't actually the quads that posed the problem at 160 so big improvement on the previous week, so happy with it


----------



## crazycal1

Ur getting old mate ?


----------



## Neil R

I refuse to age!


----------



## Neil R

Chest, bi's & Tri's last night.

Incl Smith - +40x20 / 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x10 / 120x3

Bench PRess - 60x15 / 100x12 / 120x8 /140x2

Hammer Press - 80x15 / 120x10 / 150x6+2pr

LF Pec Deck - 70x15 / 90x12 / 110x7+1

1 arm hig cable fly - 12x15 / 18x12 / 24x8

1 arm DB Scott - 10x15 / 14x15 / 18x12

Alt DB Curl - 14x10 / 18x10 / 22x10 / 28x8

EZ Cable curl - 36x15 / 54x15 / 72x12 / 84x6+2

EZ Tri ext - 30x20 / 50x12 / 50x12

ss

EZ CG Bench - 30x20 / 50x12 / 50x12

LF Dips - 90x12 / 110x12 / 130x8


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Initially, i felt it was a s**t session because deadlifts were abismal , but, on reflection it was a good session except for the Deads, aside from thatone exercise that, with hindsight, I shouldn't have done

Hammer p'down - 50x15,10,10 / 100x12 / 140x12 / 180x6

Standing wide // grip low row - 54x12 / 66x12 / 72x8 *

Rack Deads - 100x12 / 140x1+1 *NB

LF Back Ext - 80x12 / 100x8

Rope Crunch - 60x50 / 72x30 / 72x17

Lying LEg Raise - 12 *NB

ss

Hip Crunch - 12 *NB

Finish with stretches to L Back, lats, delts & hams

* - with Bands

*NB - Lower back not good from Monday. Should have given it this week off to recoup (note to self!)


----------



## Neil R

Delts, Bi's & Tri's on Friday. Really good delts session. Love the band laterals, really get the pump going 

Smith Press - +40x20 / 80x15 / 120x8 / 140x3

DB lats - 18x15 / 22x12 / 28x10

ss

Band Laterals - 12 / 8 / 5+3pulses

Bench Rear Delt - 18x12 / 22x10 / 22x7

Seat Hameer row shrug - 40x12 / 80x8 / 80x6

BB Curl - 20x12 / 40x6 -NB

DB Conc curl - 14x15,15,12 - Left to right non stop

High Cable dbl bi curl - 24x15 / 30x15 / 36x10

Tri P'down - 60x20 / 84x15 / 101x10 *

Seat 1 arm Cable tri ext - 12x12 / 18x12 / 24x8

Smith Floor Press - +40x12 / 80x5 / 80x5

*NB - Right bi felt dodgy so cut short

* - Push 'out' instead of 'down'.


----------



## Neil R

At a gig on Sunday. Anyone remember 'Therapy?' from the early/mid 90's?

Back & knees were rather stiff and felt slightly swollen afterwards. Thankfully, I'd booked yesterday off work so I could crack myself back into shape before hitting legs 

Squats - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x15 / 140x12 / 160x9

Leg Press - 160x15 / 240x15 / 300x9

Leg Ext - 45x20 / 55x15 / 65x15 / 75x12+1static *

Lying LEg Curl - 20x15 / 30x12 / 40x9

Hack CR - 100x20 / 180x15 / 260x15 / 300x10

Seat CR - 40x15 / 55x15 / 60x12

Smith Jefferson Squat - +20x10,10 **

* - Top half of ROM, for constant tension, and to hit a different area of the quads

** - Left foot inside, then right foot inside with no rest.


----------



## crazycal1

Errrrr nope lol...


----------



## Neil R

Chest , Bi's & Tri's last night. Good all round session. Still a biut pissed at how weak I am on chest pressing  but, its a goal I can progress with.

Smith Bench - +40x20 / 80x15 / 120x6 / 120x3 / 120x3

LF incl Press - 70x15 / 90x15 / 110x8 / 120x6+1

LF Pec Deck - 75x15 / 85x12 / 95x12

Incl Cable fly - 30x15 / 36x12 / 42x10

Cable Fly - 30x25

Alt DB curl - 15x12 / 22x10 / 28x10 / 32x8

1 arm Cable preacher - 18x15 / 24x15 / 30x10

Alt DB Hammer - 15x10 / 24x10 / 32x8

Lying 2 DB tri ext - 10x20 / 16x15 / 20x10

ss

Low Incl CG DB Press - 10x15 / 16x15 / 20x10

Dips - Bdy x 12 / 9 / 9

Press-ups - x17


----------



## crazycal1

Why do u smith press Neil..?

Sally go uuuuup ?


----------



## Neil R

The flat bench was being used ...by 3 guys... not prepared to wait 20mins. patience = virtue . Neil = Not virtuous

Haha, I watched the video, tried to count how many press-ups they actually do. Kept losing count


----------



## crazycal1

30 press ups.

1 every 5th beat.

1 x10 sec pause every tenth rep.

3x10 sec pauses.

3 mins 20.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> At a gig on Sunday. Anyone remember 'Therapy?' from the early/mid 90's?


That's a blast from the past.

I was a teenager buying Kerrang magazine back when I last listened to Therapy. 



Neil R said:


> Back & knees were rather stiff and felt slightly swollen afterwards. Thankfully, I'd booked yesterday off work so I could crack myself back into shape before hitting legs


Were you giving it laldy in the mosh pit or something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> 30 press ups.
> 
> 1 every 5th beat.
> 
> 1 x10 sec pause every tenth rep.
> 
> 3x10 sec pauses.
> 
> 3 mins 20.


well, I can do 30 press ups......


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Were you giving it laldy in the mosh pit or something?


Not really, but the size of the venue meant that from entering the front doors, it took about 10 paces to be at front of stage.

A few others were jumping about and colliding with everyone, for me, it was just being stood about for 2 hours or so.

I hate to admit, but I'm not the spring chicken I once was


----------



## Neil R

Delts, Bi's & tri's on Friday (24/04/15)

Smith Press - +40x20 / 80x15 / 120x10 / 140x3 / 130x3

DB Laterals - 17.5x15 / 24x12 / 28x10

ss

Band Laterals - 10 / 10 / 8

Bench Rear Delt - 15x12 / 18x10 / 18x10

EZ Bar Curl - 30x15 / 40x12 / 50x12 / 60x12

1-arm cable curl - 12x15 / 18x15 / 24x15 / 30x15 / 36x7 *

Rope Hammer - 30x25 / 42x15 / 54x12

O;head Rope ext - 42x20 / 54x15 / 66x10

ss

Rope P'downs - 42x15 / 54x12 / 66x8

LF Dips - 100x12 / 120x12 /135x8

* - Jason Huh style

Seem to have hit a kind of plateau with the Smith Press. Can't seem to get more than 3 reps with 140. Even though the reps with 120 is going up.

Probably give it another week or two and then swicth it up a bit.


----------



## freddee

Thats some pushing no matter what Neil, do you find reps that low is a good muscle builder??


----------



## Neil R

No, I don't normally advocate going less than 5-6 reps for size.

After getting the 10 reps with +120 I felt confident I'd get 5 or 6 with +140. That's why I'm willing to keep at it for another week or two as I've hit 3 @ +140 3 weeks consecutive now. After that, I'll change things up for a few weeks and then attack it again.

On the plus (ish) side. I'm getting pretty sore in my delts ... gonna make legs tonight a little extra challenging!


----------



## crazycal1

Using the Maurice n rydin conversion table u should hit 5 reps at 139.2kg

Are u taking enuff rest between attempts?

You could also be simply better at higher reps than low.

However if first set was to absolute failure even with more rest replicating that effort to failure is difficult because you just went to failure..

If I pulled a max pb deadlift I wouldn't expect to hit another simply cos the rep range was different..

Why not try 140 first set n c how many you get..

U could possibly see if u do better doing the second set at 120..

I bet ul fail by less reps..

Basically u may be trying something that's impossible..

Btw mate u look like a real nutter with that beard.. Or a bear lol


----------



## Neil R

TheCrazyCal said:


> Are u taking enuff rest between attempts?


Same amount of rest as usual. For the two heaviest working sets approx 60-90 secs



TheCrazyCal said:


> You could also be simply better at higher reps than low.


Be interesting to find out what the balance point is on this.

I know people who regularly work in higher reps ranges are better at that, and totally suck at low reps...and vice-versa.

Adaptation and all that.



TheCrazyCal said:


> ...if first set was to absolute failure even with more rest replicating that effort to failure is difficult because you just went to failure..


The +120 was about as close to failure without failing, last rep took about 5 secs to get up.

But, going from failure to failure is something I occasionally do, the principle being that your body has no real option but to recuit additional 'unused' muscle fibres.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Why not try 140 first set n c how many you get..
> 
> U could possibly see if u do better doing the second set at 120..
> 
> I bet ul fail by less reps..


I couldn't start with heaviest set first. I need to ensure I'm warmed up sufficiently, and I'm already pushing it with the reduced number of warm-up sets.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Basically u may be trying something that's impossible..


As a good friend of ours says."Its not impossible, it just takes longer than you think!" 



TheCrazyCal said:


> Btw mate u look like a real nutter with that beard.. Or a bear lol


A fair representation then!? :lol:


----------



## crazycal1

How would you go about attacking the weight afresh?

Lol...


----------



## Neil R

Like a nutter with a beard! :rofl:

Although, I'll probably allow a little more rest next week. And stick to 8 reps with +120


----------



## crazycal1

5 sec last rep is close enuff lol..

I don't think the calculations estimate of 5x139 in that case is likely, its the same as expecting to repeat your 120 set for same reps n getting another 5 second last rep, it would theoretically be an even longer rep..

But lol me saying that may be the fuel u need to find the 2 reps..

U like a challenge..

N if it does do the trick, use it again next week ?

I like think if I ever find an extra rep (which is rare) I get the fcuker everytime..


----------



## Neil R

Bit of a late update of Mondays session, mainly as I was busy at work.

Squats - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x15 / 140x12 / 170x6

Leg Press - 200x15 / 280x15 / 360x14

Leg Ext - 50x25 / 70x20 / 90x13+1

LF Seat Hack - 80x15 / 120x15

Seat Leg Curl - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x12

Leg Press CR - 200x20 / 280x20 / 360x18

LF Toe Press - 100x18 / 100x15


----------



## Neil R

Chest, and arms last night. Gym was busy which meant slight adjustments, but a good session, even so!

Hammer Press - 40x15 / 80x15 / 120x12 / 140x6 / 120x8

LF Pec Deck - 60x12 / 80x12 / 100x10

Incl Cbl fly - 24x15 / 30x12/ 36x12 / 42x7

Incl Bench Press - 60x15 / 80x12 / 100x10 / 110x6 / 110x4

Alt DB curl - 16x10 / 22x10 / 28x10 / 35x6

1 arm cable Preacher - 18x12 / 24x12 / 30x10 / 36x6

1 arm DB Conc - 14x12 / 14x12

1 arm cable Tri Ext - 25x15 / 30x15 / 40x7+1

CG Smith Bench - +40x15 / 60x12 / 80x6 / 80x8

Rope Kick back - 48x12 / 54x10 / 60x8

ss

Rope PRessdown - xxx / 54x8 / 60x6


----------



## Neil R

Back & Abs (30/04/15)

Low Pulley Rope Pulls * - 60x15 / 72x12 / 84x9+1 / 96x6

BB Rows - 60x15 / 100x12 / 140x10 / 160x6

Hammer Rows - 80x12 / 120x12 / 160x10 / 190x6

LF PullDowns - 70x12 / 85x10 / 100x6->80x6

Hip Crunch - 20 / 20 / 15

ss

Crunch - 12 / 15 / 15

Rope Pulls - 54x25 / 54x25

* - Using Bands as well.


----------



## Neil R

Not going to put up the full workout from Friday, BUT

I GOT THAT DAMNED SHOULDER PRESS!!!   

4 reps with 3 & half plates a side. I guess training like a nutter with a beard works! :lol:

Had another session of Deep Tissue on Saturday, in which, I had a bit of a light bulb moment.

She was explaining how she'd helped a Jiu-Jitsu fighter by working on his sartorious. This made me "twig" that my knee & back issues, that we had previously believed might be tightness in the Periformis and vastus medialis might actually be an imbalance in the relative tightness between these & the sartorious.

So she dug her thumbs in for 10-15 mins (bloody painfull!!) but, I had no knee pain all weekend after. Plus, I had less pain during and after training legs on Monday.

I just need to be mindfull of stretching it adequately so it doesn't go back to how it was.


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday. Gotta say, I love bank holidays  as it means I can train earlier in the day, when its (1) Quieter (2) means I get to unwind so I don't lose sleep!

Was given a sample of Adapt nutritons Pre_train to try, so thought legs on a holiday would be a good a time as any to use it 

Squat - 60x15 / 80x15 / 100x15 / 140x12 / 180x4 / 160x7

Leg Press - 200x15 / 280x15 / 360x15 / 440x10

Leg Ext - 55x20 / 75x15 / 95x10+1static partial

Lying Leg Curls - 20x15 / 30x15 / 40x7+1

Leg Press Toe Press - 250x20 / 330x17 / 370x15 / 400x10

I had intended on doing either SLDL or Jefferson squats to finish, but quads were spasming, and i was throwing a ****** (which lasted about 30 mins!)

Awesome session. You knw they're good when you stay just slightly at the right side of a black out! :lol:


----------



## freddee

Quite impressive there Neil, I only did 185 kg on the leg press yesterday and my legs are knackered today, having said that I have had to work light the last few weeks with one thing and another, one being my hamstrings were tight, the leg press I use is a canter leaver type?? not a slide, one thing i have to drop the back rest right down or I cant stand up afterwards, and a I have noticed you just cant do the same weight as with a slide type.


----------



## Neil R

That's why I rarely pay any notice to "Leg Press" weights. Unless you are using the exact same make of machine then it means nothing.

People hightlight Ronnie Colemans 2200lb leg press in Cost of Redemption, but the Nebula Leg Press' are a very low incline so its difficult to equate this to a higher incline one, a lever one or old Machines that have 'wheels' as opposed to the newer ones with the ball-bearing sliders.

Also, technique play a part. The "Meadows" leg press forces you to use less "weight", but you sure as hell get the same, if not more, benefits!


----------



## gingernut

I can't leg press, it sets my back off. I see other competitors boasting about leg press weights, however I've still managed to show a good pair of quads.

A big thick abdomen, angle of the seat can also affect ROM.



Neil R said:


> That's why I rarely pay any notice to "Leg Press" weights. Unless you are using the exact same make of machine then it means nothing.
> 
> People hightlight Ronnie Colemans 2200lb leg press in Cost of Redemption, but the Nebula Leg Press' are a very low incline so its difficult to equate this to a higher incline one, a lever one or old Machines that have 'wheels' as opposed to the newer ones with the ball-bearing sliders.
> 
> Also, technique play a part. The "Meadows" leg press forces you to use less "weight", but you sure as hell get the same, if not more, benefits!


----------



## freddee

This is what happens if I have the seat up, my lower back is in agony, there a fella's in my gym that wont use the leg press but since I lower the seat I have no problem at all, but once again the weight goes down, but like Neil said with this it is almost like vertical.


----------



## Neil R

I've found, on leg press, as long as I feel the contraction exactly where I want it, then ROM can go KMA!

The "Form-police" have a lot to answer for...especially as they never seen to really know about biomechanics!?! Odd that?!?


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night.

Bench Press - 60x20 / 100x10 / 100x12 / 110x8 / 120x5 / 120x4 / 120x4

Cable Fly - 30x15 / 42x12 / 48x10 / 54x8

LF Incl Press - 75x15 / 95x12 / 115x6 / 115x5+5pulses

Pec Deck - 36x15 / 48x12 / 60x9+1

Alt DB Curl - 12x12 / 15x10 / 18x10 / 22x10 / 26x10

1 arm Cable Preach - 24x12 / 30x10 / 36x7 / 36x7+1

Cable Hammer - 24x12 / 48x10 / 60x10 *

1 arm Cable Tri ext - 18x15 / 24x12 / 30x12

EZ bar Pressdown - 72x15 / 90x15 / 111x10

Incl DB Press - 36x15 / 40x15 / 45x12

* - Using the shoulder width parallel grip bar.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs yesterday. Chest & Tri's still sore from Tuesday, and was late getting out of work, but still set a PB 

Hammer P'downs - 80x15 / 120x12 / 160x12 / 200x7+2pr

BB Rows - 60x15 / 100x12 / 140x10 / 170x6

Stand Low pulley Row * - 60x12 / 78x10 / 96x6+1

Behind Neck Pulldowns - 120x15 / 144x12 / 180x12 / 216x8 (lbs)

Side Crunch - 25 / 20 / 20

Crunch - 25 / 20 / 20 / 15

* - with Bands

Finished off with stretches to lats/back.


----------



## Neil R

Well, I managed to not do Smith Presses on Friday. Workout was

DB laterals supersetted with Band laterals.

Bench Rear laterals

DB Press

1 arm seat cable curl (Jason Huh style)

2 arm D-handle cable curls

Seat Barbell curls

Skull-crushers supersetted with EZ Close grip Bench

Lifefitness Dip machine

Working saturday & Sunday so no cardio done.

Into my pre-contest prep phase now. 15 weeks and counting . . .


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night.

Squats - 5 sets - managed a couple more reps on last set from last week

Leg Press - 4 sets

Leg Ext - 3 sets. By this point I was fighting puking

LF Toe Press - 5 sets

Seat Leg Curl - 3 sets

I was going to attempt either Jeffersons or SLDL., but after reading the 'landmine squats' thread, I've just remembered I wanted to give them a try.

Not really helpfull 14 hours later!!


----------



## freddee

This is one area, I dont want to back off from and never miss leg days but, find more and more gruelling as I get older, I think personally it is the first thing to go, legs.


----------



## Neil R

I've always loved leg sessions, that and Back. I seem to be wired a bit different form the average gym rat.

Chest & Arms last night went like this...

Hammer Press finishing with a drop set with pulses

LifeFitness Peck Deck finishing with pulses

LifeFitness Incl Press finishing with a drop set with pulses

Incline Cable fly straight sets only focusing on the specific contraction

High Cable Double Bi curls to try warm up the bicep tendon & forearm a little

Alt dumbell curls finishing with a triple drop set

DB Concentration curls straight sets only focusing on the specific contraction

Triceps was a triset of 1 arm Cable seated extensions, Rope Pressdowns and Bench Dips. Due to how busy the gym was I had to work in with a group of guys, but as there were 4 of us it worked out one on each station with 1 getting rested.

I think they discovered a new level of Pump!


----------



## Neil R

...and speaking of Back workouts. Back & Abs last night.

Seems it was the national Back day at our gym, so ended up making some amendments, mainly to the order.

Began with Behind the neck pulldowns, finishing with some scapula pulls to finish off the last set.

Hammer pulldowns again, finishing with some scapula pulls to finish off the last set.

Moved over to the cable station for standing low pulley rope pulls, with bands. Got a PB on this, along with a ridiculous pump.

T-Bar rows to finish off finishing off with a drop set.

Abs was side crunches, going left right and back non stop, aiming for 3 lots of 30 each side, but must confess, I was concentrating of the contraction and lost count.

Moved on to a triset of Supermans, Crunches and vacuums


----------



## Neil R

Diet seems to be going okay. (even though I'm only 2 week in) everything looks to be tightening up a bit, hungry most the time, but so far no sleep issues or lethargy.

Still 13 week to go, and I'm still on 350-400g carbs so not going to be this enjoyable forever, so i'm going to enjoy it whilst it lasts :lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Savour those glorious carbs. 

Do you cycle your calorie intake and macros at all Neil? (Higher cal/low cal days and higher carbs on training days)

(If you can answer without giving away too many of your secrets) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

I do yes, although its a byproduct of the carb manipulation.

Training days get higher carbs, roughly 50g.

But I diet very much in an instinctive way.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

By instinctive do you mean that you might say increase your calorie or carb intake if you are feeling drained or lethargic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Exactly.

Its not an easy approach to be fair. But I have a tendency to overdo things (I've done 5 x cardio sessions a day in previous diets) so its not a "lazyness" option.

Last year was the first time I tried this approach and got into the leanest condition I've been in, so doing it again.

I'd say this kind of approach need the person to understand how they react to given foods. Which is easier, if, like me,you eat the same 'core' foods pretty much year round.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

You definitely don't do things by half.  . 5 cardio hits in 1 day sounds mental.

Is it the instinctive application that you used for the 1st time, or the calorie/carb cycling?

There is definitely a benefit in being a creature of habit when it comes to diet. I have my regular staples which make up the most of my diet.... But still learning how my body reacts to them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

It was the instinctive approach.

Previously, I'd always set a fixed plan. When to drop carbs, when to add cardio etc, typically, I'd alternate the two so one week I'd drop carbs, the following week, i'd increase cardio.

And, whilst it worked to an extent, It got me into the mindset of changing because the plan said to change, instead of being more rational and analytical and asking "do I need to make any changes".

As a result, I made fewer 'changes', kept more sane and could adjust accordingly.

I thin I put in a post that I'd woke up at about 4am, had my fat-burners & coffee and fell asleep on the couch for another couple hours. I felt no guilt about missing cardio, which, with the former "plan" approach would have bugged me endlessly, and I would have done extra to 'make up for it'. I listened to what my body was telling me and said "Okay, bodies telling me its exhausted. Lets rest up, recover and carry on when its caught up with itself."


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Very insightful. 

I guess that sort of instinct comes with time. At my level of experience it's hard to tell when my body needs a rest or a bit more calories or whether I'm just being a weak willed lame ass. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

It does, and its made harder by the fact your mind loves to play tricks with you.

For example, I was at the NPA Yorkshire's at the weekend supporting a few mates who were competing. After seeing the standard there I am now having the head games that I am fat as f**k, and not ready to compete in 12 & half weeks time.

Even though 12 & half weeks is LOADS of time, and lots can change in that time.

I now need to spend a bit of time sorting my head out, (mainly trying to eliminate the negative thoughts) because I feel like I'm half-assing the diet.

That being said, I am dropping some more carbs out and introducing a bit more cardio.


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday. As it was the Bank holiday, I had a planned session which was:-

1) Lying leg Curl

2) Squats

3) Leg Press

4) Leg Extension

5) Hack Squat

6) Stand Calf Raise

7) Seated Leg Curl

it actually ended up being

1) Lying leg Curl

2) Squats

3) Leg Press

4) 40 mins trying not to puke/black out

5) 20 mins sat in reception doing same.

I even ended up doing approx 40 mins cardio at 7pm to try loosen the legs up a bit.

I guess I've some work to do next week. Haha


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Hahaha didn't see that coming. 

I had a wee scan back and you were near puking the last legs day you did. No holding back. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Found my diet form 12-13 weeks out last year.



Neil R said:


> Thought I'd best update this with my current diet, just so I can refer back to it as/when needed.
> 
> So 12-13 weeks out, this is how it looks.
> 
> Diet 1 - Higher card day (Typically training days)
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 1 small banana, 200ml LEW 1 scoop whey Iso
> 
> Meal 2 - 80g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey
> 
> Meal 3 - 80g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey
> 
> Meal 4 - 80g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey
> 
> Meal 5 - Baked potato (250-300g) Plain Chicken Breast (220-250g) sliced cucumber
> 
> Intra W/o - BCAA's
> 
> Meal 6 - Rice (50g carbs) 2 scoop Whey Iso
> 
> Diet 2 - Lower card day (Typically non-training days)
> 
> Meal 1 - 100g oats, 1 small banana, 200ml LEW 1 scoop whey Iso
> 
> Meal 2 - 100g Quinoa, 225g White Fish
> 
> Meal 3 - 100g Quinoa, 225g White Fish
> 
> Meal 4 - 100g Quinoa, 225g White Fish
> 
> Meal 5 - Baked potato (250-300g) Plain Chicken Breast (220-250g) sliced cucumber
> 
> Meal 6 - Lightly fried Eggs - 2-3 whole eggs, 200ml LEW) Sardines OR Tuna Salad w/2 whole eggs


My current diet is (training day)

Meal 1 - 100g Oats , 200ml Egg whites, 1 scoop Whey Iso

Meal 2 - 70g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey/148.3g 5%fat Beef

Meal 3 - 70g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey/148.3g 5%fat Beef

Meal 4 - 70g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey /148.3g 5%fat Beef

Meal 5 - 325g New Potato, 3 Rice cakes, 220g Kangaroo/Springbuck

Intra W/o - BCAA's

Meal 6 - 1 med Banana , 50g 3 grain cereal, 45g Whey Isolate

Non-Training

Meal 1 - 100g Oats , 200ml Egg whites, 1 scoop Whey Iso

Meal 2 - 70g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey/148.3g 5%fat Beef

Meal 3 - 70g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey/148.3g 5%fat Beef

Meal 4 - 70g Rice, 80g Red Kidney beans, 166.6g Turkey /148.3g 5%fat Beef

Meal 5 - 325g New Potato, 3 Rice cakes, 220g Kangaroo/Springbuck

Meal 6 - 2 Chicken breast sausages, 3 whole eggs, 100g SMoked Salmon

Not a huge amount of difference, so I do appear to be on track.

I'm spending the next week or two tapering into the next diet which will be :-

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 200ml Egg whites, 45g Whey Isolate

Meal 2 - 75g White Fish, 148.3g 5%fat Beef Mince or 166.67g Turkey Mince, 70g Quinoa, 80g Red Kidney Beans

Meal 3 - 75g White Fish, 148.3g 5%fat Beef Mince or 166.67g Turkey Mince, 70g Quinoa, 80g Red Kidney Beans

Meal 4 - 75g White Fish, 148.3g 5%fat Beef Mince or 166.67g Turkey Mince, 70g Quinoa, 80g Red Kidney Beans

Meal 5 - 325g New Potato, 200g Turkey

Intra-workout - BCAA + Aminos

Meal 6 - (Post workout) 1 med banana, 50g 3 Grain Cereal, 50g Whey Isolate

Meal 6 - (Non-Train days) 2 Chicken sausages, 3 eggs, 100g Smoked Salmon

Currently only doing 2 cardio sessions per week, so I'll be increasing this to at least 5 sessions, so that by 10 week out i'll be doing every day session.


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Hahaha didn't see that coming.
> 
> I had a wee scan back and you were near puking the last legs day you did. No holding back.


No, but, as "hardcore" as it sounds, I think the reality is that I just didn't leave quite enough time between my pre-workout meal and actually training.

Feeling a little tender today though, so something was working!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Took me a few seconds to realise it was either 166g of Turkey OR 148 of beef.

Initially I was like "that's a whole lot of meat!"

How does that food work out into calories?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

The current diet gives approx 340g Protein, 375g carbs & 42g Fat ~ 3235 cals

The new diet should give 373g Pro, 311g carbs & 48g Fat ~ 3171 cals

(For Training days)


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Arms last night went like this...

LifeFitness Incl Press finishing with a drop set with pulses

Hammer Press

Incline Cable fly straight sets only focusing on the specific contraction

Cable fly straight sets only focusing on the specific contraction

1 arm cable concentration curls using higher reps finishing with a drop set

Alt dumbell curls finishing with a drop set

Seated alternated dumbbell hammer curls

Triceps was 1 arm cable pressdowns, kind of emulating a backhand shot in tennis, if that makes sense?

LF Dips, just straight sets as tri's were pretty pumped by this point

Finished them off by trying a movement I've not done before, or at least I don't remember doing, which was reverse grip low incline Smith Presses. Just two sets as I was trying to get the feel of the movement. Seemed okay, so will try include these again.

Was up at 4:30 this morning, so knocked back a cup of coffee & fat burner and hit some early am cardio. Legs still a little tight from Monday so took a few minutes to get them warmed up and lose. Hit 14km in 26 min 20 sec at level 7, apparently burned 417 kcals (not sure how much I trust that figure, but it will have burned something)


----------



## Neil R

Back and abs last night.

Started off with some pulldowns just straight sets, targeting the lower lats to get a good amount of blood flow in there.

Moved onto Barbell rows, only did 3 sets as something about them just didn't feel right. Hammer rows next, which started off okay, but I think I had the seat a little too high as I felt unstable when hitting the heavier set.

Moved onto Hammer pulldowns which were done in a two movement fashion, began the set sat down, pulling the handles towards my front delts to hit the teres major/minor, rhomboids etc, then stood slightly, elevated chest and pulling to my lower rib cage to hit the lower lat 'flare'.

Then finished off with a new movement for me. I wanted to do 1 arm rows, but I always get lower back issues when I do them, so I had a little think about how to resolve the issue.

I opted for a supported, one arm row, but using the low cable so the size of the dumb-bell wasn't inhibitory. Worked out really well, so I'll be doing these for the next few weeks (assuming I don't forget between now & next week. haha)

After the session, as young kid asked for help on his chest workout (the irony!) so I spent a good 40-45mins helping him, explaining biomechanics, physiology and how to 'set' himself for each set etc etc.

Afterwards, they gym staff told me he is a qualified fitness instructor, so I guess, he'll be showing his clients how to do things properly too!

Just goes to show, you help one, and you can inadvertantly help many!


----------



## freddee

I hear you Neil but some PT's annoy me, I had a young lad used to come in to the sup shop asking all sorts of questions, he seemed clueless, walked in to the gym several weeks later to see him with his PT's shirt on coaching people?! he was still clueless, but some people might have listened because he was a big unit, but not conditioned, he soon gave up on that one, last time I saw him he was jumping up and down on some stands, gone cross fit now, thing is he is well over weight and I haven't seen him do a minute's cardio...


----------



## Neil R

Had a really good weekend, starting to get my head in the right place in regards to my comp prep, and my good friend Gary Thornton won the NABBA North_East over 50's yesterday. I'm absolutely f**king over the moon for him. He's a top bloke and supported me through thick and thin for over 20years. One of those people, who, when you say "They're a diamond" you genuinely mean it.

Friday am, was cardio time Stationary bike as I'm at home. L8 - 23min 37 sec 12 & half km & 422Kcals

Delts, bi's & tri's in the evening, started off with LF laterals again, finishing off with a triple drop set, moved onto Mithe Machine Presses, taking the bar down to the chest for straight sets. High cable Rear delt flys straight sets, terying to focus on just the rear delt contraction. Onto Smith Machine Press behind the neck, which I'm finding is really hitting the spot lately, straight sets again then finisheing off with Cable laterals, one arm at a time going left, right, left, right non stop.

Biceps looked like this

Alt DB curl

Cable scott curl Hgh cable curls, jason Huh style.

Triceps got hit the same fashion as last week, with a tri set, the really gets the blood flowing through the arm 

O'Head EZ Ext, EZ Tri pressdowns & Reverse bench dips.

Saturdays cardio - 6:00 am - Stationary bike, L8 - 14km - 28min 05sec - 473kcal

Sundays Cardio - 6:00 am - Stationary bike, L8 - 14km - 28min 37sec - 474kcal

Cardio this Morning - -4:45 am - Stationary bike, L8 - 16km - 38min 41sec - 541kcal (Lower intensity as its legs tonight)


----------



## Neil R

Legs lst night, good-ish session, managed to get more of what I wanted ot achieve last week done. Although they were so jellyfied I'm not sure I got the max benfits out. Strange how your perceptions effect you.

Started with lying leg curls again, these seem to be a good way to warm up my knees, although, in hindsight, I think I could tell my lower back was going to give some issues as it felt slightly 'off'. This manifested itself in squats, which followed, as, althought the warmup sets were okay, the heavy working set I couldn't get the reps, and, where normally I would go into a drop set, I could feel the back 'instability' (for want of a better word) so stuck with that.

Followed that up with the meadows leg press' which really seem to be hitting the spot lately, and managed a bit mor weight on the sled from last week.

Leg Extensions & Hack squats followed this, ony 2 sets of each,as, as previously mentioned, my legs were jelly by this point and I wasn't 'feeling' the productiveness at the time.

Hack Calf raises next4 sets, focusing on getting the contraction into the belly of the gastroc and then finished off with Seated legg curls, where the aim was aiming for feeling a stronger contraction in the glute/ham tie in area of the hams.

Needed to stretch out after this, which ai sometimes feel is more painful than the actual workout. Haha

Felt pretty certain that cardio would not be on the cards, but, I woke at 4am and felt okay so cardio was done.

Stationary bike - L8, 28min 59 sec, 14 & half Km & 490kcals (according to the screen)


----------



## Neil R

No cardio yesterday morning, but went to the gym in the evening to hit some of the cardio equipment there (they have a pretty good selection).

Low and behold, the stepmills were not being used, so I hopped on. Survived 20 minutes, which is an improvement on the first session I did last year where I think I barely managed 10. Finished it off with 12 mins on the rower.

Slept right up to my alarm this morning, so no cardio. Back and abs tonight so I might do a bit post workout.


----------



## Neil R

Neil R said:


> I knocked back a pint of coffee & some fat burners and hit the gym for some cardio.
> 
> Started off with the Stationary bike - 20 mins - L7 dropping to L6 when my legs felt like they were going to blow; attempting to keep to 90rpm. I was planning to move onto the stepper after this, but *decided to hit the rolling stairs instead, I lasted 4 & half mins before I felt like my lung & heart were going to explode*, so I finally moved onto the stepper for 15 minutes.


Here we go, found this from 6th May 2014.

:lol: the fun times I have!


----------



## Neil R

Back and abs last night.

Hammer pulldowns - 4 sets

Pulldowns behind neck - 4 sets

1 Arm Cable Bench rows - 3 sets

Bent over Barbell row - 3 sets

Rack Deadlifts - 3 sets

Crunch Machine - 2 sets

Leading into the session, I felt good about trying deadlifts. I opt for rack deadlifts, as I can set myself at the top of the movement, so I am stable, and my back is okay, before I start. I then take a half step cak out of the rack to deadlift, with a 'squeeze' of the scapula at the top of each rep. This gives the movement that little bit extra.

After the 2nd set of Crunches, I just wasn't 'feeling it' so moved onto the crosstrainer and hit cardio for 15 mins.


----------



## Neil R

Friday (05/06/15) morning was up in decent time, and feeling good, so hit the stationary bike L8, 28m 57s , 14 & half Km, 490 kcals

Delts, & arms in the evening, started with Smith Press, opted to go back to a basic compound movement, finished up with 2 drop sets, weight was a little down on previous sessions, but its been a few weeks since I did tese so not too concerned. LifeFitness lateral machine next up, first set was straight, 2nd set was a drop set, third set was a triple drop. Amazing pump in the lateral delts from this. Rear delts hit next with reverse pec deck finished off with drop set. Was intending on doing Smith Press behind neck as a finisher, but all in use so used the hammer shoulder press, but facing inwards to emulate the PBN movement. Got a little strain in the forearm from getting the handle into place, which meant a slight change to the bicep workout, but, one I'm happy to report worked out really well. Chose two movements and went for higher reps. Cable curls first hitting 20 reps per set, followed by alt DB curls, two drope sets then a triple drop. Talk about pump!!

Triceps next, the equipment I have been using, quite effectively, for the last few weeks was all in use (sods law) so worked them with lying DB ext supersetted with DB Kickbacks and then 2 sets of Tri Pressdowns, done as a two part movement, elbows in, to start with, then elbows flared out. Job done!


----------



## Neil R

Thought I'd do a seperate post regarding the weekends cardio.

So I don't get bored with the stationary bike, I decided to start doing my weekend cardio at the gym. So, meal 1 was inhaled at about 7am, and I went to the gym for 9 for cardio. Thought I'd challenge myself on the stairs again, and managed 30mins this time, this is a huge improvement on last year. Finished off with the Grappler for approx 7 mins. Not sure exactly as the timer is knackered, but thats not always a bad thing.

Sunday, I was more conscious of my legs (Monday is leg day) so i hit the Concept 2 rower instead. 20mins and I managed 4400m, which I was pleased with. Finished off with 15 mins on the cross trainer (L10), then went home for food & a good shower.

Had a slightly higher carb day Sunday (approx 430g) as its leg day today & I definately want to be able to give them a good session, as I'm noticing they are a bit bigger.

Hit the Sunbed on Saturday & Sunday as well, start getting a bit of a base tan going on.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. I have to admit to being a little pissed off with myself at the moment.

I feel like my focus leading into this comp is not where it should be.

The advantage I have in training where I do, is that there are very few other members who compete, or are even interested in doing so. As a result, I can get in, focus on doing what I need to do and be done. and, previously, I have told anyone who has asked (whilst I'm training) to see me after I've finished, or, catch me before I start next time.

It seems, somehow, my mind is f**king with me as I am, recently, 'allowing' people to distract me with conversations whilst I'm training.

It happened last night, and when I got home, I was so pissed off with myself at allowing this disctraction that I didn't sleep.

Aside from that, it was a good workout, and was, as follows :-

Lying leg curl - 5 sets, pyramiding up in weight with each set

Squat - 5 sets, last set a triple drop set. (As punishment for not getting the reps with the first weight)

Leg extensions supersetted with Seated Hack squats just two supersets as they were pretty f**ked by that point.

Finished quads with the 'Meadows' leg press, only 2 sets again, and they were real 'dig deep' sets.

As I was already in the Leg Press, i opted to do Toe Presses, save me some energy from unloading all the weight & reloading the hack squat where I usually do these.

Returned to hamstrings with DB SLDL with toes elevated, although my lower back felt a bit off, so finished with a set of seated leg curls with added partial reps at the end.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

It's a sure sign that your getting old Neil.

The desire to chat to people in public places. You'll be stopping people to swap inane banter in supermarkets soon enough. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Chest & arms last night. Made sure I had a clear focused purpose as to what I wanted to get out pf this session.

Incl Cable Fly -4sets, finished off with a triple drop, but had a PB in weight on the first weight.

LifeFitness Incl Press - 3 sets, last on a drop set with partials as well.

Hammer Press - 4 sets

LifeFitness Pec Deck - 3 sets, last set with 'pulses' to failure

Alt DB Curl - As previous session, first set straight, 2nd set drop set, third set triple drop.

EZ Cable Curls - 4 sets, aiming for 20 reps sets, but only got 15 & 12 on last two, but bi's were done in, so mission accomplished

EZ Tri pressdowns - 3 sets

Dips - 3 bodyweight sets to failure

Single DB Tri Ext - 3 sets.

Finished off on the cross trainer.

I nearly didn't do cardio after this session, but then decided I'd drop the morning Cardio (today) in favour of a solid session tonight. After about 3 minutes I was struggling a little, but then a lady got on the treadmill infront of me...why is this relevant?... she had an ass like a peach chewing bubble gum.

Needless to say I carried on


----------



## Neil R

And a solid cardio session it was!

I was going to try hitting the stairs but both were being used so hit the Cross Trainer instead.

Hit it hard for 25 mins (L12 at a speed of 12-14km/h) with a 5min 'cool down' (L12 at 6-8km/h)

Sweating like a fat lass at a buffet, but, on the plus side, I'm getting the kind of focus I had last year back.

Hit the stationary bike at home this morning as well.

I've been thinking about making further dietary adjustments, but I'm going to check in with my mate Gaz at Aktiv Bodz, just to make sure i'm not making unnecessary changes purely because of diet-head-f**ks, and its actually because I need to make them!


----------



## gingernut

Yeah those sessions where you start chatting, then realise you've been in the gym ages, and also had far too much rest between sets - need more cardio to get warmed up again.

Sometimes I don't count the next set if I've been gossiping too much!


----------



## Neil R

Good day yesterday, except feeling like a piece of leather thats been given a good pummeling, but aside from that, feeling good.

a.m Cardio @5:15 Stationary bike at home, Level 8 - 12 & half Km - 424Kcals - 24min 34s. Even pushed up to Level 9 for the last 1/2km. Compared to last year this is quite an increase. I was only doing level 6 last year!? Makes it even odder that I feel like I'm not giving it all this time round!? Numbers don't lie , diet brains do!

Back in the evening (That's the body-part) was enjoyable, if you enjoy sweat & pain, but I'm noticing a slight drop in strength/energy levels.

Hammer Pulldowns 4 sets, last one a drop set with partials

Rope Pulls - 3 sets utilising resistance bands for added tension at the peak contraction

1 arm cable rows - 3 sets, managed full stack on last set (96kg - 211lb) - aside from this being heavier than the heaviest Dumb-bell in this gym, I find that I get a lot less torque in my lower back, and get a better contraction. Plus, without a big ass dumb-bell getting in the way, I can 'pull' further into my body, and its easier to pull at slightly different angles, depending on what area I'm specifically aiming to hit.

LF Pulldowns - 3 sets, using a "pause" at the peak contraction.

BB Rows - only 3 sets, and didn't go too heavy. I was f**ked, plain and simple.

Finished the session with some more cardio 10mins on the Concept 2 & then 15mins on the recumbent bike.

Up early again this morning for cardio. 5:30 - Bike at home, 14km - 493Kcal 26m 36sec. I managed Level 9 again for the first 12mins then dropped down to Level 8.

managed to wangle my way to having a couple days off next week, so I'm going to focus on diet adjustments.


----------



## Neil R

Had a good few days off work, made an adjustment to the diet, and hit the cardio. Starting to see some more changes.

New diet, as of Saturday (for future reference - 10 week out) is

Meal 1 - 100g oats, 200ml LEW 45g Whey Isolate

Meal 2 - 80g Quinoa, 166.6g Turkey(or 148g Ex Lean Beef), 75g White Fish

Meal 3 - 80g Quinoa, 166.6g Turkey(or 148g Ex Lean Beef), 75g White Fish

Meal 4 - 80g Quinoa, 166.6g Turkey(or 148g Ex Lean Beef), 75g White Fish

Meal 5 - 250-300g Potato -2 Plain Turkey Breast (approx. 220g-240g)

Intra W/o - BCAA's

Meal 6 - 50g Whey Iso, 75g Puffed Rice

This gives approx Pro = 370g ; Carbs = 300g ; Fat = 60g on training days

Non Training days, Meal 6 is Chicken/Eggs & Smoked Salmon instead

These days come out as :-

approx Pro = 390g ; Carbs = 260g ; Fat = 80g


----------



## Neil R

Cardio yesterday evening at the gym. Damn it was humid.

I wasn't really feeling 'enthusiastic' about it and couldn't make out if my was body was trying to tell me to rest, or if I was being a bit lazy. Opted for the Cross-trainer, L12 aiming for a speed of 10+ for as long as possible, and then, once it went under that try to keep going until it dropped to 7. Managed 32 minutes, and i was dripping wet. What is it they say, "sweat is fat crying!" :lol:

Feeling it this morning, my left hip is rather knackered and i'm hobbling. Didn't do any cardio this morning, but will see how I feel tonight. I might hit some after training back. Doing cardio last week instead of training abs seemed to be benficial.


----------



## Neil R

Back last night. Good session, think I hit a PB!? More or less the same session as last week :-

Hammer Pulldown - 5 sets

Barbell Rows - 3 sets

Standing low pulley rows (with Bands) - 3 sets

1 arm cable row - 3 sets - poss PB

LF Puldowns - 2 sets

These include warm-up sets

Wanted to try 'lubricate' the hip so went on the Recumbant bike afterwards. 25 minutes @ Level 10. Seems to have done the trick, feels much better. Even did cardio this morning on my bike at home. Level 9 for 28min 49s , 14 & half Km, 537Kcals.

Things seem to be on track, so feeling quite happy all-in-all.

Got a mate due to train with me tonight, he's a Junior...and f**king Mahoosive!! 

Gonna be weird training with someone after all this time, even if its just one session. Quite looking forward to it.


----------



## Neil R

Well, the training session didn't go quite as well as I wanted. I spent the whole session fighting a hypo 

Mark is even more impressive than I thought. I'm not one to be easily impressed (seen too many incredible physiques) but at 9 weeks out he's got striations and vascularity visible in his delts already. Just needs to sharpen his legs up and I think he could tackle the Superheavyweights already, but as they are about 31", and he was 9 wk out then it doesn't really matter.

However, I felt very skinny/fat haha :lol:

Was on a training course with work last week, so had to suffer the "daily commute". Had a bad few days, predominantly head games, but, things pulled together by Thurs/Friday so back on track again now. 8 weeks to go!


----------



## Neil R

Legs yesterday was slightly affected by the humidity in the gym, it was 30+ degrees in there. I still got it done though although I was pissing sweat by the end of the first exercise.

Squats - 4 sets finishing in a drop set

Leg Press - 3 sets with partials at end of last set

Leg ext ss Seat hack - 3 sets

Smith Glute bridge - 2 sets Hold peak contraction for a second

Lying leg curl - 3 sets with static hold on end of last set

DB SLDL 3 sets with pause at bottom of every rep

LF Toe Press - 4 sets finishing with a triple drop.

The thing that amazed me the most was the number of people managing to train in that heat without sweating!? How is that even possible!???


----------



## Neil R

addendum -

Forgot to mention, I was up at 5am yesterday for cardio - Bike, L8 29mins, 12.6km 428Kcals

up again this morning for cardio- Bike, L8 24mins, 12.9km 437Kcals.


----------



## Neil R

Chest & arms yesterday was pretty much the same in regards the humidity & sweating, but, it could be worse, I could be trying to train in Metroflex in Texas with Branch Warren/Johnnie Jackson etc and it be over 100 degrees, so you just suck it up & get it done. session went :-

Incl DB Press = 5 sets

Incl cable fly = 4 sets

LF Incl Press = 4 sets finishing with drop set

Hammer press = 3 sets

Pec Deck = 3 set. Pause at peak contraction.

Alt DB curl = 4 sets

Rev EZ curl = 2 sets

EZ cable curl = 2 sets

LF curl = 2 sets. last set drop set

Cable 1 arm Preach = 2 sets

1 arm cable ohead tri ext = 3 sets

Dips = 3 sets

Rope Pressdowns (standing 4' from machine) = 3 sets

Rev Bench dips = 2 sets


----------



## Neil R

No cardio yesterday morning as hamstring feels like its about to "ping", but went into gym in the evening to do some light cardio to try loosen it up.

Crosstrainer - L10 , 30 mins speed 7-8

Upper body bike - 7 mins (was going to do 10 but nearly garoted myself when my headphone wire got wrapped up in the mechanism)

Stepmill - 10 mins , L4

Up this morning for cardio, 26 degrees in my bedroom, and that was at 5am


----------



## Neil R

Back last night. Good session, I even did some abs!

Hammer Pulldown - 5 sets

Standing low pulley rows (with Bands) - 3 sets

1 arm cable row - 3 sets

LF Pulldowns - 3 sets - poss a PB on this

Barbell Rows - 3 sets

Crunch - 4 sets

LF Side Crunch - 2 sets

No cardio after as I needed to get home to prep food for today as I had a 6:30am start.


----------



## Neil R

Good delts and chest session yesterday.

Smith press x 5 sets

LF lats x4 sets with added partials

Rev pec deck x 3 sets

Ss

Wide grip upright rows x 3 sets

Bench press x 5 sets

LF pec deck x 3 sets (pause at peak contraction for 1/2 sec)

Low Incl Smith bench x 3 sets finishing off with a Drop set.

Cg pulldown pec squeeze x 3 sets

Ss

LF chest press x 3 sets

Also fired off 20 mins on crosstrainer afterwards.

Just finished cardio now. 43 mins on treadmill. 40 mins on incline 12, speed 4km/h. Squeezing the gluten. I'm goosed now!

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Sunday cardio.

20 mins on stepper

10 mins on rower

7 mins on upper body bike.

F**ked now.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

You feel you are on track with your diet/training/condition for your upcoming show?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> You feel you are on track with your diet/training/condition for your upcoming show?


I don't think there's a bodybuilder alive that's happy with how they're looking! :lol:

That being said, I don't feel that I am where I should be at 7 weeks out. So, I've made a small adjustment to the diet. Nothing too drastic, just taken out approx 30g carbs a day, so at 260g on training days. Non training is going to be around 190g.

Protein has been increased to 420-430g.

I'll see how I react to this over the next week.


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tokyo, I see you use Tapatalk. I've just started to use it, but keep getting notifacations form stuff I'm not even subscribed to. Any ides how I can stop this?? I have zero interest in "Dungeons & Dragons" style gaming! WTF?!?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> I don't think there's a bodybuilder alive that's happy with how they're looking! :lol:
> 
> That being said, I don't feel that I am where I should be at 7 weeks out. So, I've made a small adjustment to the diet. Nothing too drastic, just taken out approx 30g carbs a day, so at 260g on training days. Non training is going to be around 190g.
> 
> Protein has been increased to 420-430g.
> 
> I'll see how I react to this over the next week.


Haha very true. 

Are you still planning on supplementing with medium chain fatty acids in place of the carbs your removing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Neil R said:


> Tokyo, I see you use Tapatalk. I've just started to use it, but keep getting notifacations form stuff I'm not even subscribed to. Any ides how I can stop this?? I have zero interest in "Dungeons & Dragons" style gaming! WTF?!?


So you need to access your profile; for me on an iphone this is done from the home screen when I enter the app.

Page header: Profile

Top right of page is the cog that signifies settings, click on this and if prompted again select "settings".

In the settings screen select "push notification" from the General menu, which is the first menu at the top of the page (for me at least).

Midway down this page there is a set of options entitled "Recommendations". Turn the sliders on or off to ask for Daily Picks and Recommendations to be sent or not.

I'm assuming this is what's driving their desire to recruit you to the Role Playing Game ranks of awesomeness. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Haha very true.
> 
> Are you still planning on supplementing with medium chain fatty acids in place of the carbs your removing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm playing that by ear. So far I've only needed to use MCT's once, but if I have to drop carbs any further then they'll become utilised more.


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> So you need to access your profile; for me on an iphone this is done from the home screen when I enter the app.
> 
> Page header: Profile
> 
> Top right of page is the cog that signifies settings, click on this and if prompted again select "settings".
> 
> In the settings screen select "push notification" from the General menu, which is the first menu at the top of the page (for me at least).
> 
> Midway down this page there is a set of options entitled "Recommendations". Turn the sliders on or off to ask for Daily Picks and Recommendations to be sent or not.
> 
> I'm assuming this is what's driving their desire to recruit you to the Role Playing Game ranks of awesomeness.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers, I'll look into that.


----------



## Neil R

Good back workout last night, think I hit 3 PBs 

Hammer P'downs = 5 sets

Stand Low pulley row (with bands) = 3 sets

1 Arm bench cable row = 3 sets

BB rows = 3 sets

LF Pulldowns (facing out) = 3 sets

Finished off with stretches to the lats & then hit the rower for 15 mins.


----------



## Neil R

Good back workout last night, think I hit 3 PBs 

Hammer P'downs = 5 sets

Stand Low pulley row (with bands) = 3 sets

1 Arm bench cable row = 3 sets

BB rows = 3 sets

LF Pulldowns (facing out) = 3 sets

Finished off with stretches to the lats & then hit the rower for 15 mins.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & chest on Friday

Smith Press - 5 sets, drop se t on last set

DB lats 4 sets, drop set on last set

Rev Pec Deck - 3 sets

Wide Grip cable upright row - 3 sets (aiming for higher reps (12-20)

Bench Press - 5 sets

LF Pec Deck - 4 sets, with added partials on last 2 sets

Incl Smith Bench - 3 sets

Incl Cable fly 3 sets, MTUT on last 2

Cable fly - 2 x MTUT sets

Finished off with 20 mins on Recumbant bike


----------



## Neil R

Weekend cardio

Saturday - 9:10 am - At home. Stationary bike Level 8, 45mins, 18.7km, 633Kcals

Sunday. 9:10 am - Incline treadmill. Incl 12.5, speed 4.2, 40 mins with 5 mins cool-down

Monday. 4:30 am - At home. Stationary bike Level 7, 53mins, 22.1km, 661Kcals


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I noticed you've started doing double posts here and there Neil.

Just wondering if this is because you are using Tapatalk?

Sometimes I get s message saying something like "failed to post"...

If I try again o end up with a double post.

But if I cancel and refresh it shows my original post attempt was actually successful.., the "failed to post" message is a bug of sorts.

Might not be your issue but just putting it out there.

Apologies for off topic message. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

No, this is actually on the PC at work.

Normally it does give a warning/failure. But hasn't. I'll go in and tidy up, cheers


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Tough session, knee was not playing ball, but apart from that, it was a good session.

Seat Leg Curl - 4 sets (20/15/12+3/8+7) - last 2 with partials

Squats - 4 sets (15/15/14/7+8) - last set drop set, with pause at bottom on last two reps (that was f**kin tough!)

Leg Press - 3 sets (20/15/10+10) - last set a drop set

Leg Ext - 3 sets (15/15/14+4pr) - last set with added partials. Hold last rep on each set

Smith Glute Bridge - 3 sets (15/8/8)

BB SLDL - 2 sets (8/8) - pause at bottom of each rep

Leg Press toe press - 3 sets (20/20/15)

Stand CR - 1 set (20)


----------



## Neil R

Forgot about his mornings cardio (I know, how could I !!)

4:55am - Bike. L8 37m 30s : 18.2km : 615kcal.

A bit more intense than yesterday. No idea where that came from considering my glutes, hams & quads are sore as hell.

Maybe, mentally, I thought if I pedalled faster its get done quicker? Who knows what thought you have at that ungodly hour!


----------



## Neil R

Really good chest & arms session last night, apart from the humidity in the gym, no air-con and they took the fans out and put them into the spin class room. Still got the job done so f**k 'em :lol:

Incl DB Press - 5 sets (20/20/15/11+1/8+1)

Incl DB fly - 3 sets, last set drop set. Hold in stretch position on each rep (12/12/6,5)

LF Incl Press - 4 sets, last set, triple drop (15/15/4,5,6+2pr)

LF Pec Deck - 4 sets, last set with partials (15/12/15/8+2)

1 arm cbl preach - 3 sets (15/12/10)

Alt DB curl - 3 sets, last set drop set (10/8/6,6)

EZ Cable curl - 3 sets (20/20/15)

EZ bar Pressdowns - 4 sets (20/20/15/9)

Dips - 3 sets, last 2 with added weight (15/8/7)

Think I sweat about 15lbs out last night, cardio tonight IS going to be fun!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

I see you focussed on incline presses and flys.

Is this because you've identified you need to improve your upper pec more?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

I need to improve my chest all round, so I dropped the 2 x week arms sessions as they seem to have worked to an extent, so now I'm doing chest 2 x a week. Tuesdays I do incline dominant sessions, then on Friday I do more flat dominant chest work.

My chest is improving, slowly, so I just need to keep ontop of it, and make sure I keep up that momentum.


----------



## Neil R

2 Cardio sessions yesterday.

First one at 5am, bike, level 8, 30mins

Second session at the gym at 7:15pm. 24 mins on Crosstrainer (Lev 10), then 15 mins on Incline treadmill.

So knackered by the end of it. Diet brain kicking in too, left my keys on the counter and walked off without them, and left my potato's in the oven all night so woke up to find 2 black 'rocks' this morning.

Decided to give cardio a miss this morning. When your so knackered you could puke 11 hours later, you know your body is telling you something....and you had better listen to it!


----------



## Neil R

2 Cardio sessions yesterday.

First one at 5am, bike, level 8, 30mins

Second session at the gym at 7:15pm. 24 mins on Crosstrainer (Lev 10), then 15 mins on Incline treadmill.

So knackered by the end of it. Diet brain kicking in too, left my keys on the counter and walked off without them, and left my potato's in the oven all night so woke up to find 2 black 'rocks' this morning.

Decided to give cardio a miss this morning. When your so knackered you could puke 11 hours later, you know your body is telling you something....and you had better listen to it!


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Good session, even set another PB or two. No idea where they're coming from, but not complaining 

BB Rows - 4 sets (15/12/12/10)

Hammer p'down - 5 sets (15/15/12/12/7+5) last set finished with reverse shrug

LF Pull downs - 3 sets (12/10/10) (Facing outwards)

Stand low pulley row (with bands) - 3 sets (12/10/7+1pr)

1 arm cable row - 3 sets (12/12/5+1flf)

LF side crunch - 2 sets (25/20)

LF Crunch - 1 set (25)

Floor crunch - 2 sets (25/20)

Cardio this morning was nothing special Level 8 on the bike for 30mins , 12.6km , 428kcal.


----------



## Neil R

Back & abs last night. Good session, even set another PB or two. No idea where they're coming from, but not complaining 

BB Rows - 4 sets (15/12/12/10)

Hammer p'down - 5 sets (15/15/12/12/7+5) last set finished with reverse shrug

LF Pull downs - 3 sets (12/10/10) (Facing outwards)

Stand low pulley row (with bands) - 3 sets (12/10/7+1pr)

1 arm cable row - 3 sets (12/12/5+1flf)

LF side crunch - 2 sets (25/20)

LF Crunch - 1 set (25)

Floor crunch - 2 sets (25/20)

Cardio this morning was nothing special Level 8 on the bike for 30mins , 12.6km , 428kcal.


----------



## Neil R

Had a couple days off work, so a nice 4 day weekend, which would've been so much more enjoyable if i wasn't prepping for a show :lol:

Summery of the weekend :-

Saturday - Had to pick up a parcel from the local post office in the morning (which was an hour walk), so cardio was done later in the day.

For some reason i thought it would be a goo idea to have a sunbed before I went off to the gym (this needs to go in the "stupid sh*t" thread) and hit the stepmill, after 15 mins I was really suffering, so ended up cutting it short after 25 mins. Spent 10-15mins lying on the floor trying not to puke before finishing off on the Grappler for about 10mins.

Suffered serious repercussions from this, and it took 3 hours before the overwhelming desire to throw up had passed and I could finally eat a meal.

Note to self : DON'T DO THAT AGAIN!!

Sunday - Cardio at the normal time. Opted for the treadmill max incline at a speed of 3.5, after 20 mins started to go hypo. I'm sure, had I have been watching that I'd have laughed my arse off, but I was holding on for dear life with rubber legs, the works. Finally hit stop at 25mins and nearly fell over. The poor lady on the treadmill next to me was so worried, asking if i needed water, any help, an ambulance LOL

Don't know why, but I then went on the rower for 10 minutes!?

Monday is leg day, so opted against cardio in the morning. Went suprisingly well, suprassed last weeks effort on a few exercises 

Seat Leg Curl - 4 sets (20/15/12/8)

Squats - 4 sets (15/15/15/7+9) - last set drop set, with pause at bottom on last three reps (Last rep was more of a "'OMG i'm not going to gt up' rep)

Leg Press - 4 sets (15/15/15/6)

Hack squat (Platz style) - 2 sets (slower reps)

supersetted with

Leg Ext - 2 sets (15/15) - Hold last rep on each set

Smith Glute Bridge - 3 sets (15/20/20)

BB SLDL - 4 sets (10/12/9/5) - pause at bottom of each rep

Hack Calf Raise - 4 sets (20/15/12/12,12) last set drop set

Went for a walk in the evening to try loosen the legs off. I think its worked, a little.

Tuesday - Cardio in the morning (6:45 - gym opens 6:30) - Stepmill level 5 , 30 mins don't know what I was thinking trying to do stepmill the morning after legs??

Back at the gym at 2pm for chest & arms - was absolutely knackered, but, when I got into it had a really good session, surpassed last weeks achievements on a few exercises, so happy

Incl DB Press - 5 sets (15/15/15/14+1/11+1)

Incl cable fly - 3 sets, last set drop set. (15/10/8,6)

LF Incl Press - 4 sets, (15/15/12/8+1pr)

LF Pec Deck - 3 sets, (15/12/12)

1 arm cbl preach - 3 sets (15/12/8)

Alt DB curl - 4 sets, (12/12/10/8)

EZ Cable curl - 3 sets (20/20/12+3)

Lying EZ bar tri ext - 3 sets (20/12/10)

Cable rope kickback - 3 sets (15/15/12)

LF Dip machine - 4 sets (15/12/12/8)

Absolutely knackered this morning. Actually glad to be back at work for a rest :lol:


----------



## Neil R

Cardio last night. Managed not to hypo, so good progress 

Started on the crosstrainer for 25mins. Level 10 trying to keep a speed of 10km/h , then onto the stepmill for a further 15mins. Started at L6 for the first 6 mins then dropped to L5 for the last 9.

I was absolutely p*ssing sweat by the end of it, so job done.

Morning cardio at home on the bike 5:30 today. L8 for 31mins, 4km & 476Kcal.

Back, and possibly some abs tonight.


----------



## Neil R

Cardio last night. Managed not to hypo, so good progress 

Started on the crosstrainer for 25mins. Level 10 trying to keep a speed of 10km/h , then onto the stepmill for a further 15mins. Started at L6 for the first 6 mins then dropped to L5 for the last 9.

I was absolutely p*ssing sweat by the end of it, so job done.

Morning cardio at home on the bike 5:30 today. L8 for 31mins, 4km & 476Kcal.

Back, and possibly some abs tonight.


----------



## Neil R

Well, the "Feel like s**t" sensation turned out to be just that. Spent the night on the toilet :sad: which didn't help as on Friday we were doing a work charity day, so I was at The Marie Curie Hospice in Bradford digging up soil/grass, rooting and then planting flowers. Had several Imodium to get me through the day.

Still managed a good Delts & Chest session in the evening, one of those where the first rep feel heavy, but you somehow get 8 or 10 out of it!??

Anyone ever had those?

Smith Press - 5 sets, last set drop set

LF Lateral machine - 4 sets, last set drop sets with added partials

BB Shrug - 3 sets (aiming for 15-20 reps per set)

Bench Press - 5 sets, last set drop set

Pec Deck - 3 sets (hold at peak contraction for 1/2 second on each rep)

Incl Smith Bench - 2 sets

Cable fly - 2 sets

ss

Incl cable fly - 2 sets


----------



## Neil R

Well, the "Feel like s**t" sensation turned out to be just that. Spent the night on the toilet :sad: which didn't help as on Friday we were doing a work charity day, so I was at The Marie Curie Hospice in Bradford digging up soil/grass, rooting and then planting flowers. Had several Imodium to get me through the day.

Still managed a good Delts & Chest session in the evening, one of those where the first rep feel heavy, but you somehow get 8 or 10 out of it!??

Anyone ever had those?

Smith Press - 5 sets, last set drop set

LF Lateral machine - 4 sets, last set drop sets with added partials

BB Shrug - 3 sets (aiming for 15-20 reps per set)

Bench Press - 5 sets, last set drop set

Pec Deck - 3 sets (hold at peak contraction for 1/2 second on each rep)

Incl Smith Bench - 2 sets

Cable fly - 2 sets

ss

Incl cable fly - 2 sets


----------



## Neil R

Great leg session last night. Decided that, at 4 weeks out, I should try minimise movements that could exacerbate my back & knee issues, so I had planned to do

Lying Leg Curl

Leg Ext

Leg Press

Squat.

Sadly (as is usually the case) a couple of Jedward types were on the leg press so I squatted then leg pressed. SO the session went as follows :-

Lying Leg Curl - 4 sets, last set finishing with a static hold (45)

Leg Ext - 5 sets, last set triple drop (stack = 145)

Squat - 4 sets (170)

Leg Press - 3 sets, lst set drop set (400)

Smith Glute Bridges - 3 sets (80)

SLDL - 2 sets (80) - felt left erector/ham really tighten up so cut last set short. No injuries at this point!

Hack CR - 4 sets (280)

Finished off with 15min on Recumbent bike to try loosen them up a bit, and tried to stretch out the tight areas.

Up this a.m for cardio - 31mins on Bike, level 8, 14.6km, 494kcal


----------



## Neil R

Great leg session last night. Decided that, at 4 weeks out, I should try minimise movements that could exacerbate my back & knee issues, so I had planned to do

Lying Leg Curl

Leg Ext

Leg Press

Squat.

Sadly (as is usually the case) a couple of Jedward types were on the leg press so I squatted then leg pressed. SO the session went as follows :-

Lying Leg Curl - 4 sets (20/15/15/8+1), last set finishing with a static hold [45]

Leg Ext - 5 sets (20/20/15/15/11+1,8+1,8+1), last set triple drop [stack = 145]

Squat - 4 sets (15/15/12/6) [170]

Leg Press - 3 sets (15/15/10,8), last set drop set [400]

Smith Glute Bridges - 3 sets )15/15/10) [80]

SLDL - 2 sets (10/6) [80] - felt left erector/ham really tighten up so cut last set short. No injuries at this point!

Hack CR - 4 sets (20/15/15/10) [280]

Finished off with 15min on Recumbent bike to try loosen them up a bit, and tried to stretch out the tight areas.

Up this a.m for cardio - 31mins on Bike, level 8, 14.6km, 494kcal


----------



## freddee

Your lucky Neil, a newbie not taking the forks of the lever style press broke it the other day, just kept slamming the weight on to the bars that hold it up.


----------



## Neil R

Decided to split up arms, so Chest & Triceps last night. Was pretty knackered but still managed to get a good session in, even managed a PB.

LF Incl Press - 5 sets, last set, drop set (15/15/12/11+1/6) [140]

Incl DB fly - 4 sets, hold in stretch position on each rep (15/12/10/6) [32.5]

Incl DB Press - 4 sets (15/12/11+1/8+2) [48]

LF Pec Deck - 4 sets, last set drop set with partials (15/15/12+3/8+3,6) [100]

Lying EZ bar tri ext - 4 sets (15/12/8/6) [50]

ss

EZ CG Bench - 4 sets (15/12/8/7) [50]

Dips - 3 sets (15/12/7) [27]

Pressdowns - 3 sets, last set drop set (15/15/12,8) [106]

Finished off on crosstrainer for 22 mins, as a guy in the gym asked me if i'd be trimming down soon? . Cheeky b***rd!


----------



## Neil R

Decided to split up arms, so Chest & Triceps last night. Was pretty knackered but still managed to get a good session in, even managed a PB.

LF Incl Press - 5 sets, last set, drop set (15/15/12/11+1/6) [140]

Incl DB fly - 4 sets, hold in stretch position on each rep (15/12/10/6) [32.5]

Incl DB Press - 4 sets (15/12/11+1/8+2) [48]

LF Pec Deck - 4 sets, last set drop set with partials (15/15/12+3/8+3,6) [100]

Lying EZ bar tri ext - 4 sets (15/12/8/6) [50]

ss

EZ CG Bench - 4 sets (15/12/8/7) [50]

Dips - 3 sets (15/12/7) [27]

Pressdowns - 3 sets, last set drop set (15/15/12,8) [106]

Finished off on crosstrainer for 22 mins, as a guy in the gym asked me if i'd be trimming down soon? . Cheeky b***rd!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Ouch!!!

I'd have loved to see the withering look you gave the guy. 

Not the sort of thing you want to hear 4 weeks out. 

How much weight are you dropping each week?

Or are you going more by eye than the scales?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

tokyofist said:


> Ouch!!!
> 
> I'd have loved to see the withering look you gave the guy.


To be fair, he had just said I was looking huge...and he doesn't know anything about diet or competing, and I was fully clothed.



tokyofist said:


> How much weight are you dropping each week?
> 
> Or are you going more by eye than the scales?


Yep, just the mirror. Stopped going by the weighing scales a few years ago. You just end up chasing a number, which is not where the focus should be.

I can definately see extra thickness across my physique, so I thin i'm heavier than last year, although I don't think I'm quite as lean as I was 4 weeks out last year. I'd say I've about 6-10lbs more fat to come off, then I can look at dropping water to tighten up. But i'm making some steady progress.


----------



## Neil R

Cardio last night. 45 mins on the Incline treadmill. Sweating like a fat lass at a buffet, but managed to avoid a hypo...just.

Up at 4:15 this morning, so hit 40mins on the bike.

Every day's one-step-closer!


----------



## Neil R

Cardio last night. 45 mins on the Incline treadmill. Sweating like a fat lass at a buffet, but managed to avoid a hypo...just.

Up at 4:15 this morning, so hit 40mins on the bike.

Every day's one-step-closer!


----------



## Neil R

Had a weekend away this weekend. Went up to Alnwick to visit Barter Books. Great day. Finally got to see Isaac Newtons "Philosophae Naturalis Principia Mathematica". If only I was rich and had a ?6600 spare. I would definitely have bought it. As it was I had to settle with some slightly less expensive tombs.

Emile Zola's - Nana

Anthony Hope's - The Prisoner of Zenda

H.G Wells - Omnibus (The Time Machine , The Island of Doctor Moreau, The Invisible Man, The first man on the Moon, The Food of the Gods , The days of the Comet, The War of the Worlds)

Victor Hugo - Les Miserables

Mo Hayder - Wolf

Carol Birch - Scapegallows

Mervyn Peake - The Gormenghast Trilogy.

I also visited Alnwick Castle and got to see a copy of The Magna Carta.

Oh yes, and training & diet are going well


----------



## Neil R

Great leg session last night. Managed to dothe session I had planned for last week.

Lying Leg Curl - 4 sets (15/15/15/8+1), last set finishing with a 10 second static hold [45]

Leg Ext - 5 sets (20/20/20/20/14,6+1,8+1,10), last set triple drop with partials at the end [stack = 145]

Leg Press - 3 sets (15/15/14) [400]

Squat - 4 sets (15/15/12/4,5) [175] - last set drop set of paused reps. Approx 3-4 sec pause at bottom of each rep

Single leg curl - 3 sets (15/12/10) [25]

Hack CR - 4 sets (20/15/12/11) [260]

Finished off with 15min on Recumbent bike to try loosen them up a bit, and tried to stretch out the tight areas.

Up this a.m for cardio - 36mins on Bike, level 8, 15.6km, 530kcal


----------



## Neil R

Another great session last night. Great workout, hammered cardio AND i'm seeing detail I've not seen before, so all going good 

LF Incl Press - 5 sets. Last set drop set (15/15/15/11+1/6+1,8) [140]

Incl Cable fly - 3 sets. Last set drop set (15/12/7+1,10) [48]

Incl DB Press - 4 sets. Last set drop set (15/15/15/10+2,10) [48]

Pec Deck - 4 sets (15/12/10/8+1) [72]

Lying EZ Tri ext - 3 sets (20/12/8) [50]

ss

CG EZ Bench - 3 sets (20/10/8) [50]

Dips - 3 sets. Last set drop set. (15/12/10,7) [30]

V Bar P'down - 3 sets. Last set Drop set. (25/15/10,8) [96]

Finished off on Recumbent bike. Lev 8 20 mins

Sadly, the 'awesome' feeling I had last night didn't last. Woke this morning feeling like I'd been put through a mangle....twice.

Still did cardio this morning, nothing too hard, I couldn't anyway. L7, 30 mins, 12.1km, 350kcals


----------



## Neil R

Another great session last night. Great workout, hammered cardio AND i'm seeing detail I've not seen before, so all going good 

LF Incl Press - 5 sets. Last set drop set (15/15/15/11+1/6+1,8) [140]

Incl Cable fly - 3 sets. Last set drop set (15/12/7+1,10) [48]

Incl DB Press - 4 sets. Last set drop set (15/15/15/10+2,10) [48]

Pec Deck - 4 sets (15/12/10/8+1) [72]

Lying EZ Tri ext - 3 sets (20/12/8) [50]

ss

CG EZ Bench - 3 sets (20/10/8) [50]

Dips - 3 sets. Last set drop set. (15/12/10,7) [30]

V Bar P'down - 3 sets. Last set Drop set. (25/15/10,8) [96]

Finished off on Recumbent bike. Lev 8 20 mins

Sadly, the 'awesome' feeling I had last night didn't last. Woke this morning feeling like I'd been put through a mangle....twice.

Still did cardio this morning, nothing too hard, I couldn't anyway. L7, 30 mins, 12.1km, 350kcals


----------



## Neil R

Cardio only yesterday (a.m session detailed above). Was combined with a very low carb day (~60g)

Stepper - 25 mins at L8.

Crosstrainer - 20 mins. L12

Up at 5am this morning. Yesterday is really catching up on me, but, still got the work done.

Bike - L8, 30mins, 12.9km, 437kcals

Back & Bi's tonight, could be a challenge. Don't think there'll be any PBs this week ... won't stop me trying


----------



## Neil R

Cardio only yesterday (a.m session detailed above). Was combined with a very low carb day (~60g)

Stepper - 25 mins at L8.

Crosstrainer - 20 mins. L12

Up at 5am this morning. Yesterday is really catching up on me, but, still got the work done.

Bike - L8, 30mins, 12.9km, 437kcals

Back & Bi's tonight, could be a challenge. Don't think there'll be any PBs this week ... won't stop me trying


----------



## Neil R

Back & Bi's last night. AS I suspected, I couldn't go as heavy as the last couple weeks, but I wasn't that far off.

For some reason (known only to a very good psychiatrist), I decided to give deadlifts a go (I've not done them in over 2 months due to back issues)

Hammer P'down - 5 sets, lst set drop set (15/15/12/12/6,5) [200]

BB Rows - 3 sets (15/12/12) [140] -these felt really good.

Stand Low pulley (with bands) - 3 sets (12/10/6) [96]

1 arm cable row - 3 sets (12/12/8) [72]

LF Pulldown - 1 set - felt s**t

Deadlift - 3 sets (8/8/5) [180]

Alt DB curl - 4 sets (10/10/10/8) [26]

LF curl machine - 3 sets (15/12/10) [60]

1 arm cable preacher - 2 sets (15/8) [30]

EZ cable curl - 2 sets (20/15) [45]

Attempted to do the crosstrainer afterwards, but I was so knackered I could barely manage 6km/h so jacked it in favour of allowing my body a little recovery.

Up at 4am this morning, so not as rushed with cardio.

Bike. L8. 32mins. 14.1km. 477kcals


----------



## Neil R

Back & Bi's last night. AS I suspected, I couldn't go as heavy as the last couple weeks, but I wasn't that far off.

For some reason (known only to a very good psychiatrist), I decided to give deadlifts a go (I've not done them in over 2 months due to back issues)

Hammer P'down - 5 sets, lst set drop set (15/15/12/12/6,5) [200]

BB Rows - 3 sets (15/12/12) [140] -these felt really good.

Stand Low pulley (with bands) - 3 sets (12/10/6) [96]

1 arm cable row - 3 sets (12/12/8) [72]

LF Pulldown - 1 set - felt s**t

Deadlift - 3 sets (8/8/5) [180]

Alt DB curl - 4 sets (10/10/10/8) [26]

LF curl machine - 3 sets (15/12/10) [60]

1 arm cable preacher - 2 sets (15/8) [30]

EZ cable curl - 2 sets (20/15) [45]

Attempted to do the crosstrainer afterwards, but I was so knackered I could barely manage 6km/h so jacked it in favour of allowing my body a little recovery.

Up at 4am this morning, so not as rushed with cardio.

Bike. L8. 32mins. 14.1km. 477kcals


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest again on Friday. I seem to be doing reasonably well at not losing strength.

Smith Press - 5 sets (15/15/12/7/4) [105]

LF Laterals - 3 sets, last set triple drop (15+5,12/6,6+1,8) [95]

Cable Upright row - 3 sets (15/15/12) [96]

Bench Press - 5 sets (15/15/12/6/4) [125]

LF Pec Deck - 4 sets, last 2 with partials (15/12/9+1/8+3) [90]

Decline Smith Press - 4 sets (15/12/8/8) [90]

Incl Smith Press - 4 sets (12/10/9/8) [70]

BB Shrugs - 4 sets (20/20/15/8) [220]

Recumbant bike - L7 - 20mins

Cardio saturday was 40 mins on Incline Treadmill. Also a very low carb day ~60g

Sunday cardio was 40 mins on stepmill, also a high carb day ~850g

last leg session tonight, still undecided as to whether to stick to same workout as last week, or whether to back off a little.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest again on Friday. I seem to be doing reasonably well at not losing strength.

Smith Press - 5 sets (15/15/12/7/4) [105]

LF Laterals - 3 sets, last set triple drop (15+5,12/6,6+1,8) [95]

Cable Upright row - 3 sets (15/15/12) [96]

Bench Press - 5 sets (15/15/12/6/4) [125]

LF Pec Deck - 4 sets, last 2 with partials (15/12/9+1/8+3) [90]

Decline Smith Press - 4 sets (15/12/8/8) [90]

Incl Smith Press - 4 sets (12/10/9/8) [70]

BB Shrugs - 4 sets (20/20/15/8) [220]

Recumbant bike - L7 - 20mins

Cardio saturday was 40 mins on Incline Treadmill. Also a very low carb day ~60g

Sunday cardio was 40 mins on stepmill, also a high carb day ~850g

last leg session tonight, still undecided as to whether to stick to same workout as last week, or whether to back off a little.


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night.

Lying leg curl - 3 sets (20/20/20)

Leg Ext - 3 sets, with partials (20,15/12,8/12,8)

"Meadows" leg Press - 3 sets (15/15/15)

Hack Squat - 3 sets (15/12/8)

Smith Lunge - 2 sets (15/15)

Hack SLDL - 1 set (15)

ss

Rev Hack - 1 sets (12

Hack Calf Raise - 3 sets (15/15/12)

Leg Press toe press - 2 sets (15/15)

Cybex 'Arc' - 10 mins. max incline resistance 50

Recumbant Bike - 16 mins Lev7


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night.

Lying leg curl - 3 sets (20/20/20)

Leg Ext - 3 sets, with partials (20,15/12,8/12,8)

"Meadows" leg Press - 3 sets (15/15/15)

Hack Squat - 3 sets (15/12/8)

Smith Lunge - 2 sets (15/15)

Hack SLDL - 1 set (15)

ss

Rev Hack - 1 sets (12

Hack Calf Raise - 3 sets (15/15/12)

Leg Press toe press - 2 sets (15/15)

Cybex 'Arc' - 10 mins. max incline resistance 50

Recumbant Bike - 16 mins Lev7


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Backed off a little (no injuries) but not too much 

LF Incl Press - 5 sets (15/15/15/10+1/5+1) [140]

1 arm high cable fly - 3 sets (12/12/12) [18]

Incl DB Press - 4 sets (15/15/15/11+1) [48]

Pec Deck - 3 sets (12/12/8) [72]

Single DB Tri ext - 5 sets (20/15/15/15/10) [50]

Dips - 3 sets (15/12/8) [15]

V Bar P'down - 3 sets (20/12,3/12) [78]

Smith Lunge - 1 sets (12) [10]

Cybex 'Arc' - 10 mins. Max incl Resist. 40

Recumbant bike - L7. 20 mins

Up this morning for cardio. Really tired and nearly fell asleep, even after the fat burners. Still, got it done though!

Bike - L7. 33mins. 14km. 417kcal


----------



## Neil R

Chest & Tri's last night. Backed off a little (no injuries) but not too much 

LF Incl Press - 5 sets (15/15/15/10+1/5+1) [140]

1 arm high cable fly - 3 sets (12/12/12) [18]

Incl DB Press - 4 sets (15/15/15/11+1) [48]

Pec Deck - 3 sets (12/12/8) [72]

Single DB Tri ext - 5 sets (20/15/15/15/10) [50]

Dips - 3 sets (15/12/8) [15]

V Bar P'down - 3 sets (20/12,3/12) [78]

Smith Lunge - 1 sets (12) [10]

Cybex 'Arc' - 10 mins. Max incl Resist. 40

Recumbant bike - L7. 20 mins

Up this morning for cardio. Really tired and nearly fell asleep, even after the fat burners. Still, got it done though!

Bike - L7. 33mins. 14km. 417kcal


----------



## Neil R

Cardio last night. The LipoTherm definately helped for sure.

15 mins on Rower, followed by 30 mins 15 sec on Crosstrainer.

Felt decidedly ill afterwards, which lasted all night.

I've decided that I'm going to back off cardio now, at 11 days out I can't see me burning a significant bodyfat, and driving myself into the ground and making myself ill just seems illogical, in fact, plain stupid.

If I feel like doing cardio (to keep the blood flowing, and to aid recovery), then I will, but I'm not going to be forcing the issue.


----------



## Neil R

Cardio last night. The LipoTherm definately helped for sure.

15 mins on Rower, followed by 30 mins 15 sec on Crosstrainer.

Felt decidedly ill afterwards, which lasted all night.

I've decided that I'm going to back off cardio now, at 11 days out I can't see me burning a significant bodyfat, and driving myself into the ground and making myself ill just seems illogical, in fact, plain stupid.

If I feel like doing cardio (to keep the blood flowing, and to aid recovery), then I will, but I'm not going to be forcing the issue.


----------



## Neil R

Back & Bi's last night. Backing off on the weight now its 10 days out.

Pulldown (wide grip) - 3 sets (15/15/15)

Pulldown (close // grip) - 3 sets (12/12/10)

T-bar row - 3 sets (20/15/12)

Hammer Pulldown (standing) - 3 sets (12/12/10)

Back extension - 3 sets (20/15/12)

Alt DB curl - 4 sets (12/10/10/8)

BB Curl - 3 sets (20/15/15)

DB Hammer - 3 sets (10/10/15)

EX Preacher - 2 sets (10/8)

High cable curl - 2 sets (15/15)

All done in a little over an hour.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday. Really depleted now, so just a case of getting it done.

Smith Press - 5 sets (15/15/12/7/6)

Lf Laterals - 3 sets, each broken into 3 parts first part normal controlled reps, then negatives, then partials. These really did a number on my delts, but by f**k they were pumped!!  (15,10,10/12,8,8/10,8,8)

Rev Pec deck - 3 sets (12/12/10)

Bench Press - 4 sets (15/15/12/6)

Cable fly - 3 sets (15/12/12)

Seat Incl Fly - 3 sets (12/10/12)

Smith Gillotine press - 3 sets (15/12/10)

Finished of with a steady 30 mins on the Recumbent bike.

This week, I'll only be training Mon, Tues & Weds as its show day on Sunday. Not sure what I'm going to do, it'll either be :-

(a) Full body sessions, using 1 exercise per bodypart, with different exercises each day

( B) Normal split, but only doing lighter "squeeze & hold" reps.


----------



## Neil R

Delts & Chest on Friday. Really depleted now, so just a case of getting it done.

Smith Press - 5 sets (15/15/12/7/6)

Lf Laterals - 3 sets, each broken into 3 parts first part normal controlled reps, then negatives, then partials. These really did a number on my delts, but by f**k they were pumped!!  (15,10,10/12,8,8/10,8,8)

Rev Pec deck - 3 sets (12/12/10)

Bench Press - 4 sets (15/15/12/6)

Cable fly - 3 sets (15/12/12)

Seat Incl Fly - 3 sets (12/10/12)

Smith Gillotine press - 3 sets (15/12/10)

Finished of with a steady 30 mins on the Recumbent bike.

This week, I'll only be training Mon, Tues & Weds as its show day on Sunday. Not sure what I'm going to do, it'll either be :-

(a) Full body sessions, using 1 exercise per bodypart, with different exercises each day

( B) Normal split, but only doing lighter "squeeze & hold" reps.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Brave man finishing with the Guillotine Press.  smith rack offers some safe guard at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Quick update.

I just squeezed into the u100kg class. Only 2 in it, which was a shame. But I don't control who turns up

Anyway, I won and qualified for the finals. 3 years I've worked towards that f**ker, you can't imagin how please I am 

Had a few days off the diet to restore sanity, and 15lbs bodyweight. Now its head down, arse up and fully focused for 5 and half more weeks dieting!!


----------



## Neil R

Quick update.

I just squeezed into the u100kg class. Only 2 in it, which was a shame. But I don't control who turns up

Anyway, I won and qualified for the finals. 3 years I've worked towards that f**ker, you can't imagin how please I am 

Had a few days off the diet to restore sanity, and 15lbs bodyweight. Now its head down, arse up and fully focused for 5 and half more weeks dieting!!


----------



## crazycal1

Really pleased for ya dude!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Congrats Neil.

Any pics to share?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Not yet.

Seems every other Class has had photos released, but not the Mens BB.

As blind as I am without my glasses, i still saw 3 photographers jump up ans were taking them, so no idea why they aren't out there yet?!?


----------



## Neil R

Not yet.

Seems every other Class has had photos released, but not the Mens BB.

As blind as I am without my glasses, i still saw 3 photographers jump up ans were taking them, so no idea why they aren't out there yet?!?


----------



## Neil R

back on the morning cardio.

yesterdays effort :- Bike at L8 for 45mins. 21.1km. 714kcals

Good back & bi session yesterday,

Hammer Pulldowns - 5 sets

T-Bar rows - 3 sets

Standing low pulley row (with bands) - 3 sets

1 arm cable row - 3 sets

stiff arm P'down - 3 sets

Deadlift (off of rack) - 3 sets (back ridiculously tight from the weight I've gained)

Alt DB curl - 4 sets

cable conc curl - 3 sets

Cable Curl - 3 sets

DB Hammer - 3 sets

finished off with 10mins on cross trainer, just to get some blood flowing to try drain off some of the water retention.

This mornings cardio - Bike at L8. 46mins. 21.1km. 715kcals


----------



## Neil R

back on the morning cardio.

yesterdays effort :- Bike at L8 for 45mins. 21.1km. 714kcals

Good back & bi session yesterday,

Hammer Pulldowns - 5 sets

T-Bar rows - 3 sets

Standing low pulley row (with bands) - 3 sets

1 arm cable row - 3 sets

stiff arm P'down - 3 sets

Deadlift (off of rack) - 3 sets (back ridiculously tight from the weight I've gained)

Alt DB curl - 4 sets

cable conc curl - 3 sets

Cable Curl - 3 sets

DB Hammer - 3 sets

finished off with 10mins on cross trainer, just to get some blood flowing to try drain off some of the water retention.

This mornings cardio - Bike at L8. 46mins. 21.1km. 715kcals


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

How does it work now Neil?

As you qualified in the 100kg category have got to make sure you stay within that weight now for the final?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Well, I'll be absolutely busting my ass to get back u100kg.

But, from previous British Finals I've seen, if you don't 'make weight' you just get put into the Class weight you do fit.

Theoretically, I think you can even get a tall 'Classic' guy who ends up over the weight limit and they could be put into the weigh classes.

Not sure about Mens physique if they don't make weight. I've no experience in that area.


----------



## Neil R

Well, I'll be absolutely busting my ass to get back u100kg.

But, from previous British Finals I've seen, if you don't 'make weight' you just get put into the Class weight you do fit.

Theoretically, I think you can even get a tall 'Classic' guy who ends up over the weight limit and they could be put into the weigh classes.

Not sure about Mens physique if they don't make weight. I've no experience in that area.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Well I guess coming first and making the finals will be a huge boost to your motivation. 

Thanks for explaining.

I've not been to any competitions yet so know very little about how it all works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Finally seen some photo's.

Not that I'm particularly happy with how I look, and I can clearly see where improvements are required, but, the judges seemed to like this look better than previous iterations, so I'll take that.

https://ukbff-photos.smugmug.com/2015/NORTHEAST-CHAMPIONSHIPS/BODYBUILDING-OVER100-KG/


----------



## Neil R

Finally seen some photo's.

Not that I'm particularly happy with how I look, and I can clearly see where improvements are required, but, the judges seemed to like this look better than previous iterations, so I'll take that.

https://ukbff-photos.smugmug.com/2015/NORTHEAST-CHAMPIONSHIPS/BODYBUILDING-OVER100-KG/


----------



## Neil R

I did get quite a good compliment from a Mens Physique competitor who I'd been chatting with in the line to register. He said he didn't realise how big I was, as I didn't look much in clothes 

On the point of Men's Physique. I don't understand why they get so much s**t thrown at them. Every MP competitor I have spoken with has been absolutely cool as f**k. All have trained legs and they've carried themselves with professionalism...and, somehow, managed to avoid getting embroyled in all the bitchy comments (that I've seen anyway), which generally come from Mens BBing...and also, ironically, generally from people competing in different federations anyway.

Maybe if Mens BBers carried themselves with the same level of professionalism then they would get more sponsorship offers too!


----------



## Neil R

I did get quite a good compliment from a Mens Physique competitor who I'd been chatting with in the line to register. He said he didn't realise how big I was, as I didn't look much in clothes 

On the point of Men's Physique. I don't understand why they get so much s**t thrown at them. Every MP competitor I have spoken with has been absolutely cool as f**k. All have trained legs and they've carried themselves with professionalism...and, somehow, managed to avoid getting embroyled in all the bitchy comments (that I've seen anyway), which generally come from Mens BBing...and also, ironically, generally from people competing in different federations anyway.

Maybe if Mens BBers carried themselves with the same level of professionalism then they would get more sponsorship offers too!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046

Looking good Neil. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R

Legs last night. Great session, one of those where everything seems to click, you go for the extra rep and get it, and you don't bust a blood vessel, black out OR puke!! 

Seat Leg Curl - 4 sets (20/15/12/8) - static hold on last rep

Squats - 4 sets (15/15/15/5)

Leg Press - 4 sets (15/15/15/12)

Leg Ext - 3 sets (20/15/10+1rp+1pr)

Glute sled - 2 sets (15/15) - each leg

Smith Glute Bridge - 2 sets (20/20)

DB SLDL - 3 sets (12/10/10)

Hack CR - 4 sets (20/20/15/12)

Seat CR - 1 set (30)

Finished off with 15mins on Recumbant bike to try loosen legs up. Purely recovery purposes.


----------



## Neil R

Increased cardio leading into the Finals. Like Jason Huh say #work****ingharder

Bike - 60mins. L8. 27.5km. 932kcals

Current diet (at 5 weeks out)

Meal 1 - 100g Oatbran, 200ml LEW, 45g Whey Iso. 10ml Flax oil

Meal 2, 3 & 4 - 30g Rice/Ground Rice, 150g Fish, and 1/3rd pack ground ex lean beef or ground Turkey

Meal 5 - Pre workout - 1/2lb Turkey breast,1 Baked potato,+ cucumber & Beetroot

- Non training - 1/2 lb turkey breast, green beans + cucumber & Beetroot

Meal 6 - Post workout 5 x Gluten Free Crackers, 50g Whey Isolate

- Non Training - Chicken, whole eggs, smoked salmon

This gives :-

(Training) P 380. Cbs 200. Fat 43. Cals 2710

(Non-Train) P 405. Cbs 145. Fat 67. Cals 2800


----------

